# Shijō Saikyō no Deshi Kenichi



## X2theZ (Jan 9, 2008)

AKA History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi

Anyone know where I can d/l the manga?  Also does anyone know where the Manga leaves the Anime?


----------



## X2theZ (Jan 9, 2008)

So I'm gonna have to learn Kanji to read it? :X


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 9, 2008)

don't worry... it's going to catch up someday...

well.. i have a lot of patience XDDD...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2008)

They made it to volume 94?

Chapter!  I'm a retard.


----------



## sheena (Jan 9, 2008)

that's a lot of volumes


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 11, 2008)

The anime leaves off at volume 16, so you should start reading at volume 17 but none have reached that far when it comes to being scandalated.


you can read the manga at Link..   just go through the site and search for it. 

Link removed  you can register with them in their forum and asked the same question.  they might help.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 11, 2008)

sheena said:


> that's a lot of volumes



he meant to say Chapter 94,  they currently have 26 volumes.   they are also planning to continue the anime series and do the YOMI arc


----------



## Hodor (Jan 14, 2008)

x_danny_x said:


> he meant to say Chapter 94,  they currently have 26 volumes.   they are also planning to continue the anime series and do the YOMI arc



When?  I'd really like them to, but do you have any proof or anything?  I just havnt heard anything about them continuing yet.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally a thread to the funniest martial art's manga ever 
Btw, i have waited a hole year to see this 144 chapter...
God.. I'm so happy


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great news indeed! Can't wait to read the YOMI arc. 

Pic from chap 144: Kenichi meets One piece?



Mui...


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 23, 2008)

More martial arts comedy goodness! Chap 113 out.

Chaos Scans released 5 chapters this week! Good job guys.


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm bored, so here's a pic I found in vol 24 that some of you old school D&D'ers might enjoy...


----------



## Tokito (Mar 25, 2008)

Just finished watching the anime some days ago. Even though the story and artwork are mediocre, I really enjoyed watching it. Gone continue reading the manga^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 25, 2008)

^ !?...


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 26, 2008)

3 more gifts from Chaos Scans. Keep up the good work! 

chap 114
Link removed
chap 115
Link removed
chap 116
Link removed


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 4, 2008)

YES! Vol 14 (ch117-125) released by Chaos Scans & Franky House. Get it .

Great job and thanks for the hard work!


----------



## Midus (May 21, 2008)

Odd that this Manga isn't more popular. Not the greatest story, but still entertaining(Great H Doujin as well... ).

Two new chapters released as well as Illuminati going off a bit ahead for some odd reason.


----------



## Niabingi (May 21, 2008)

It's because a lot of people have watched the anime and they want to continue on from where the anime ends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2008)

Kenichi ch.162-164 are now out. 

search under History Strongest Disciple Kenichi


His list of works on ANN


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 19, 2008)

Kenichi is a good manga I like it.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 19, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kenichi ch.162-164 are now out.
> 
> search under History Strongest Disciple Kenichi
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi is a beast. His improvement is quite amazing. And the master impersonations keeps the comedy, definitely a good laugh. I predict Kenichi going into Beast Mode(where it looks like hes looking down with the shadows over his eyes, and he does amazing shit. You guys know what im talking about.) on that guy or 1 of his masters steps in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2008)

Chapters 166 and 170 are out. 

What about ch.165, 167-169? :S 

Translation by Carlos Net


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 20, 2008)

168 Translation by Carlos Net
169 Translation by Carlos Net


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> 168 Translation by Carlos Net
> 169 Translation by Carlos Net



Thanks for the links...and I'm happy I haven't read any of the chapters yet...well there's still the case of 165


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha I've been reading them as they come out, jumbled as they are.

i'm surprised Kenichi is ranked something like 15 on OM. I don't see any talk for it anywhere really.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe people just like reading it, but not discussing it 

and the last couple of chapters were interesting. Especially, Kenichi training in that pitch black room xDD

Takeda finally deciding to train in order to catch up to Kenichi and what's the real deal with Miu's father since the grave marking doesn't show his name?


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 20, 2008)

I always liked Tsuji, so it's good to see him back again. As far as the grave goes...

Maybe her father is the guy that just showed up's master.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 21, 2008)

167 this


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2008)

I liked the chapter, especially since it brought to light Yami's organization: Nine Shadow Fists. I'm guessing each one will have their own disciples to challenge and take down Kenichi. And with that gap of a chapter finally read, I can understand ch.168-170 much better


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

If you haven't read chapter 165:
this


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 21, 2008)

I wonder how long it will be before Kenichi can start dodging bullets like the masters.

Shou who looks like will be Kenichi's next opponent is awesome. Can't wait to see them fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol kenichi is always cool...i can never find raw chapters though for some reason


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

kenichi is an epic manga, a shame theres not much discussion... must have been due to it being scanless for so long =/

quite thankful it is now getting scanned regularly


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> kenichi is an epic manga, a shame theres not much discussion... must have been due to it being scanless for so long =/
> 
> * quite thankful it is now getting scanned regularly*


Yeah, thankfully. There are still 130 chapters until they actually catch up though.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 21, 2008)

Well Hopefully they catch up andquick cause the more chapters scanned the happier i am.

@Kira: By the way its looking, Miu's dad has either gone missing and wont ever show up. Or i think that 1 of the masters from the 9 shadow fists is her dad.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

This is a big spoiler:

*Spoiler*: _For those who wants to know about Miu's father_ 



He is alive and he is from Yami. He also killed Miu's mother for unknown reasons. The information is from wikipedia and when it comes to things like this, they are actually accurate.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I could say I was surprised. Not like I care, the plot isn't what I read Kenichi for anyways.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

True, plot isn't its forte. The humour on the other hand is priceless.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol, wikipedia is always right when it comes to spoilers sadly. Kenichi is a great manga despite the simple plot.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2008)

Great manga..great comedy and action..for some reason I really,really would like to see Kenichi succeed in what he wants..he is a really likeable guy..


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## The Doctor (Sep 22, 2008)

^Thanks for the links. I was thinking that they would take a little longer to translate it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh well, Shou is the leader. I was surprised here. I thought he would be Kenichi's next oponent.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 22, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> ^Thanks for the links. I was thinking that they would take a little longer to translate it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Leader of Yomi not Yami right?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 22, 2008)

Majeh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Leader of Yomi not Yami right?


Leader of the disciples. I don't which one, if it's Yami or Yomi. I'm not really good with names.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe it's Yomi who are the disciples, and Yami  is the masters.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 23, 2008)

173 by FH Link removed


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's nice that both Siegfried and Takeda are getting training from masters. At least now they won't get dominated so badly against Yomi.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you for the link..


I am loving this avalanche of new chapters!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Also..that Shou guy seems to be on a whole different level than Kenichi..and mind you that Kenichi is quite a little monster himself!


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked Hermits wtf-face when Kenichi just stod up from under Hermits foot like it was nothing.

But poor Kenichi, I wonder what kind of new hellish training regime he will get now so he can beat Shou 




EDIT: Found a site with the Raws for anybody who's interested here


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2008)

Incoming tournament arc people.  Lots of side characters you like get a chance to shine, noone too obscure though.

Oh and incoming crazy opponents.  Crazy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 23, 2008)

so many chapters ...

Normal looking Miu is cute as always...


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2008)

new chapter overload 

im seriously liking the new enemies showing up, they all look so cool ... well, most of 'em anyway


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 23, 2008)

Whoops, rep'd Agmaster by mistake, ah well enjoy the rep.


*Spoiler*: _V22_ 



what's kenichi doing getting knocked out by a single punch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good to know that Takeda and Siegfried, Kisara, and Ukita are taking steps to improve their abilities


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

chap 174 is scanned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I should have known Takeda's master to be...had some kind of history with the Yomi. Now, with that as a motivator...Takeda should be in for one hell of a training session


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler beyond current chapters for Takeda's master_ 



 Looking on Wikipedia it seems that Ichiei is Miu's dad. Hopefully we'll get to learn more about him.




Boris has an awesome fight coming up


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

175 is scanned as well...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> 175 is scanned as well...



A link would be appreciated since I'm not showing it on manga traders or franky-house.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 27, 2008)

It's on OM but here's a link to download it Blade of the Immortal


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 28, 2008)

176ch
TDK home video release, December 9th.

177ch
TDK home video release, December 9th.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome chapters. I usually hate the coward archetype but Kenichi is so adorable /gay

Awesome Boris vs Kenichi fight coming up hell yeah


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, I wanted to ask, what do you guys think about power ranking in Ryozanpakto? Aside from Hayato Fuurinji and Miu/Kenichi.

I think it should be like that:
1. Kensei Ma.
2. Akisame.
3. Shigure.
4. Sakaki.
5. Apachai.

Though, Akisame and Kensei could be vice versa, also Sakaki could be stronger than Shigure (I just don't think he would be fast enough to dodge her sword).


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think they're all equal and any power differences between them is so small that it's meaningless. They're pretty much impossible to rank.
I think we can all agree that Hayato is the strongest by a fair margin, though.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, Miu's grandpa is a beast

*Spoiler*: _Slight spoiler of Hayato's power_ 



His kicks are insane. They are still a blur when they are replayed in 1/1000 of normal speed.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Has Miu's dad showed up? I can see Hayato losing to him then Miu and Kenichi teaming up to defeat him. Though I'd rather Hayato and him have an epic fight then Hayato dragging back the barely alive bloody remains of Mius dad to kneel down in front of her and apologize.


Then Kenichi stomps his head in


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They have shown his sexy body but not the face yet.

I hope that if he and Hayato fight, Hayato  will give him a spanking for being a naughty kid.

His disciple looks he could be very close to master level. I think he will be Kenichi's final test to ascend to master level.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 28, 2008)

fanart:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice to see some normal fan art and not just hentai.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> A link would be appreciated since I'm not showing it on manga traders or franky-house.


sorry bout that, im kinda lazy when it comes to putting up links 

the latest chaps are pretty cool... i wonder when hermit will fight again


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL...kenichi just had to come back when Captain Borris arrives


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> I think they're all equal and any power differences between them is so small that it's meaningless. They're pretty much impossible to rank.
> I think we can all agree that Hayato is the strongest by a fair margin, though.



I though Shigure/Apachi are the weakest since they're the youngest and became Masters much later than the rest. But i do agree that they're overall general strength level all around the same.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 28, 2008)

chapter 178  is out at FH.
TDK home video release, December 9th.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi is fighting boris and its getting good. Looks like Kenichi is about to do something that will show off his training a little bit.



Can't wait for next chapter.!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi versus Borris is shaping up to be quite a good fight. And Miu being hurt in the process may have been enough to motivate Kenichi. And the anger that he had was turned around, instead of letting it control him, he was able to strengthen his Sei ki. 

But Kenichi getting put of that submission move took some real strenght. In that position, I think most fighters would have been done for.


----------



## FistofIron (Sep 28, 2008)

I want Appachai to have fight.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 29, 2008)

Chpt 179 up at FH
jap. dragon


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish the fight could have finished instead of Boris withdrawing. =-\


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 29, 2008)

Majeh said:


> Chpt 179 up at FH
> jap. dragon


Perfect 
Thanks for the link.

Edit - That was an awesome fight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2008)

Great fight. It looks like Kenichi probably would have won eventually, but I guess for the mean time, they were evenly matched. And what kind of animal was that in the background? A giant penguin?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL PENGUIN...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

That penguin will destroy you.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2008)

They arrive on the island where the tournament is held on 199. So quite a fair bit unfortunately


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 30, 2008)

helzone did 258 if anyone wants to skip ahead that much

Oh... ?


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _258_ 



Super Seikuken 2 

Looks like Kenichi also has started using the inner eye like Odin does


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _258_ 



Kenichi has turned into a beast. He has what looks like 10 or so finger holes in him, getting hit by this super strong dude savagely (previous chapters showed him getting hit alot) and just... man he's come a long way.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, he's gotten insanely strong from fighting against Yomi all the time. And he still haven't touched master level yet.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2008)

179ch+*omake*
runescape cheats

The main Valkyrie girl (not Freya) along with one in my sig, has my favourite female designs in HSDK. Though, it's hard to gauge since almost of them are very good.

197ch
runescape cheats

Siegfried is awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially his future entrance to the tournament.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

siegfried is definitely epic 

tanimoto does his thing around chap 200 something doesnt he?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2008)

lol...awesome to see they scantlated 197 since that starts the much anticipated arc, we've all been clamoring about


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know anything about this tournament you guys are talking about but you're certainly getting me hyped for it.  I think I saw in one of the raws that Kenichi travels with Shigure for a while?  I'd like to see what that's all about.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2008)

Chapter 180 is out. You can find it on manga traders  or Franky House


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

chap 181-186 scanned by FH


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 1, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Chapter 180 is out. You can find it on manga traders  or Franky House





gixa786 said:


> chap 181-186 scanned by FH


Wow, that was unexpected. Well, better for us.

Edit - Just noticed, it seems 183 is missing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 1, 2008)

more chapters?... hell yeah...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2008)

It's great to see a whole slew of chapters being released now. 

And apparently the translation for 183 is forthcoming so hopefully, we'll see it sometime in the near future.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome manga, I just got hooked in the last week. I don't know why, the name had always caught my eye, but this time I decided to take a look and I loved it. And now everyone's talking about it. Weird, huh.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 1, 2008)

Just read the slew of updates, 183 excluded of course and:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy crap, Kenichi gets stabbed?  The shit just hit the fan.

One thing I would like to have cleared up a little bit.  The karate move Kenichi used, Meotode: was it special because it's designed to keep your hands together, or is it just moving them at the same time, or is it both?

Also, it seems Miyu's mother died protecting her from someone, but I wonder who?  Yami?

You don't see the Invincible Superman worrying too often, but he seemed a little bothered this time around.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2008)

183 scanned by FH


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally! Thanks gixa.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2008)

187 scanned  HSD Kenichi 187 by Franky House & silvermask


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2008)

187!  

the fights now are kinds the same... person shows up kenichi messes around, miu gets attacked, kenichi gets serious... isnt there change in this flow in the next arc, not that i mind though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2008)

lawl...193 is out...with all this skipping back and forth, I might get confused 

HSD Kenichi c193 by Franky-House & thefolenangel


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 3, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> lawl...193 is out...qith all this skipping back and forth, I might get confused
> 
> HSD Kenichi c193 by Franky-House & thefolenangel



I can't read that. Where the heck is 188-192?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> I can't read that. Where the heck is 188-192?



not scantlated as of yet, the same way chapters 194-257 haven't been done yet but we still saw that chapter 258 was scantlated about a week ago.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

chap 188 scanned with omake @ (scanned by JapFlap)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 3, 2008)

lol Omake... ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol Omake... ...



Well, at least she found out the true meaning of _moe_ xDDD


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 3, 2008)

This series of pages was incredibly badass
_[1]_
_[1]_
_[1]_

I also can't fucking wait to see Apachai fight this "amazing person"


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 4, 2008)

194 by monz 

Partial Trans


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I should have known that a the Mexican high flying type fighting style would make it's way into this series xDD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

^ that they are 

i almost fell off my chair on 189  the masters are hilarious


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 5, 2008)

when Apachai was bragging about how he once completely destroyed his enemys and allies in the same fight.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 5, 2008)

190 is up ay Franky House


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lawl...I had a feeling Kenichi would lose that match. All the signs were pointing to him underestimating his enemy. Tsuji's reaction to winning was too funny


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha awesome chapters. The masters reaction when the Elder wanted to join in was so


----------



## FistofIron (Oct 5, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Haha awesome chapters. The masters reaction when the Elder wanted to join in was so



I was laughing so hard when the Elder wanted to join in.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 5, 2008)

lol... confident dumbass got what you deserved...

"I'M RUNNING AWAY WITH MY VICTORY!" fuck yeah ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol... confident dumbass got what you deserved...
> 
> "I'M RUNNING AWAY WITH MY VICTORY!" fuck yeah ...



As I said earlier...best part of the chapter  

I would have done the same thing


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 6, 2008)

191 by INP 
http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/50580457/gurren+lagann+parallel+works?tab=summary


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

yay! new chap


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

^ epic lulz  each chap is just lulz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2008)

Shigure should have taught those kids


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> lol



This face was priceless..


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 7, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> lol



I couldn't resist...

P.S. Great chapter, the humor is really good in HSDK.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 8, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> lol



That panel was just great!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2008)

Chapter 195 is out now. 

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/50580457/gurren+lagann+parallel+works?tab=summary


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

kenichi 192 is out: http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/50580457/gurren+lagann+parallel+works?tab=summary


edit: chapter 193, and 194 are already online, can read online here... Link removed


----------



## Majeh (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope 196 comes out soon so i can read 197 and 198 seeing as how they are scanned already.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 9, 2008)

Just read 192-197. Loved the scenes with Takeda. Lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 9, 2008)

Adventure !...

and Lol.Takeda ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 9, 2008)

198 is out aswell: Yoshihara Yuki


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2008)

chap 199 get: Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2008)

Miu sure knows how to inspire confidence in Kenichi


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol.Shinpaku ...


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

Chapter 200 is out.
Niijima is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2008)

Ch.200
*Scan by LazyBumScans*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 12, 2008)

SHIIIIIIIIIIINPAKU!

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIINPAKU!...



oh yeah... i checked the link that was on screen and lol'd...


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I could understand what it says in that site. But the very existence of that site is already enough reason for a good laugh.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 12, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Chapter 200 is out.
> Niijima is fucking awesome.



Lol, totally rips off Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

I still have to read GitS. But that scene was fucking hilarious. I couldn't resist making a Shipaku/Niijima set.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 13, 2008)

Chapter 201:
Binder on WotC forums

It's not the best translation but it's enough for us.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2008)

Chapters 202 and 205 are out.

2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2008)

I hear it's supposedly around 300 chapters.


----------



## BVB (Oct 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> I hear it's supposedly around 300 chapters.



That's awesome! =)

I really love this manga, it's always fun to read


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2008)

ye, i think the latest raw, since i last checked a lil while bk was 308.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

So...I miss Odin.  It's a shame my fave Yomi-er is lost somewhere, likely beaten to a level where he's left wasting days in a wheelchair.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 14, 2008)

that Ukita ...

also... it started ...


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 15, 2008)

These chapters are great but I have to agree with Kensei Ma's rivals and ask why Renka isn't there. So far her powerlevel has yet to be clearly displayed is she on par with Kenichi or Miu or did they leave her behind ages ago. I love the Shinpaku alliance but I'd rather see Renka than this glasses guy irrespective of how unexpected and badass his sudden skills were. I also reckon her continued presence would create a tension in Kenichi's relationship with Miu that has been sorely lacking of late. For those who've read the raws does Renka make a reappearance later or have we seen all there is to see of her. I glanced over the raws and didn't see her anyway.


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 15, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> So...I miss Odin.  It's a shame my fave Yomi-er is lost somewhere, likely beaten to a level where he's left wasting days in a wheelchair.


Yeah... at least I hope his eyes are ok.



			
				Misery D Spare said:
			
		

> These chapters are great but I have to agree with Kensei Ma's rivals and ask why Renka isn't there. So far her powerlevel has yet to be clearly displayed is she on par with Kenichi or Miu or did they leave her behind ages ago. I love the Shinpaku alliance but I'd rather see Renka than this glasses guy irrespective of how unexpected and badass his sudden skills were. I also reckon her continued presence would create a tension in Kenichi's relationship with Miu that has been sorely lacking of late. For those who've read the raws does Renka make a reappearance later or have we seen all there is to see of her. I glanced over the raws and didn't see her anyway.


Actually she just appeared again in the latest raw (309).


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 15, 2008)

What the heck is she wearing? I don't mind revealing as her outfit was already pretty risque but not this is even more revealing than that one was and doesn't appear to be practical in any way, shape or form. Wardrobe malfunction here we come.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

^ i just skimmed chap 309, and i can understand what your saying now 
the producers of this manga must have a field day drawing her


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 15, 2008)

Not just her. All the females have gotten bigger proportions


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

chap 203, 204 and 260 are all out @ MangaHelpers


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2008)

Chapter 260 has been released  

Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ i just skimmed chap 309, and i can understand what your saying now
> the producers of this manga must have a field day drawing her


seriously, 1 boob is the size of her head lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2008)

Chapter 204 is apparently out as well  

Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, they uploaded 203 as well but that was only a cleanned version. 

Edit -  I just read 203 ~ 205
This pannel was awesome:


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 16, 2008)

FROG PUNCH ...

I couldn't avoid thinking of Aoki and lol'd HARD...


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 16, 2008)

:amazed Fiance!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Fiancee...


----------



## Glued (Oct 16, 2008)

They showed Thor too quickly, he is probably playing jobber pretty soon.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty neat feat (or feet )  for elder coming up


----------



## BVB (Oct 19, 2008)

haha kenichi's motivation only comes cuz of a date with miu


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2008)

I see that chapter 207 & 208 have been released  




[shonen] HSD Kenichi Chapter 208 by Nerieru by Hachuyani

[shonen] HSD Kenichi Chapter 207 by Nerieru by Monz


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 19, 2008)

Da ha ha ha ha!... Friggin Kenichi... I was really wondering how he got such courage ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2008)

I like Kenichi's source of motivation


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

chap 209 and 210 are out @ mangahelpers.com


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 20, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Pretty neat feat (or feet )  for elder coming up


Haha, now I know what you were talking about. Yeah that was pretty impressive and funny as well. But this:

was priceless.

And I hope Ryozanpaku vs Chineses turns out to be awesome. I really want to see Kenichi beating the shit out of that chinese leader.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 20, 2008)

Kenichi seems a bit cocky these days I reckon he needs to get his ass kicked a bit more or at the very least struggle more for his victories


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2008)

Kenichi recently got beaten by someone less powerful than him. I don't know how much more humble he has to be...

But he will get beaten down. I just can't see him losing in the tourny since it essentially means defeat for the team.


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 20, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Kenichi seems a bit cocky these days I reckon he needs to get his ass kicked a bit more or at the very least struggle more for his victories


This match is Kenichi's hardest so far, and it's pretty long too.


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2008)

He will learn a lot in this tournament. =)

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Glued (Oct 20, 2008)

Ukita is jawsome.


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ukita is jawsome.



Ukita will always be unsatisfied  
Kisara will never love him


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

chap 211 get @ mangahelpers.com


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2008)

just read it.

a nice twist to the d of d 

and miu's gonna own next chappie pek


----------



## Glued (Oct 20, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Ukita will always be unsatisfied
> Kisara will never love him



Ukita's mack will be too strong. Freya is already succumbing to his might.

Ukita is a real man, unlike those bishounens, Kenichi, Hermit, Takeda and etc.

The only person manlier is Thor.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2008)

Chapters 212-213 now out  

HSD Kenichi Chapter 213 By Nerieru by Monz
HSD Kenichi Chapter 212 By Nerieru by Monz


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

beat me to it kira 

btw, chap translations have just been put up from chap 214 till 224 for kenichi meaning the scans will continue to pop up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> beat me to it kira
> 
> btw, *chap translations have just been put up from chap 214 till 224* for kenichi meaning the scans will continue to pop up



Yeah, I noticed that too. The translator working at break neck speed and I couldn't be more thrilled 

And damn the combination attacks with Kenichi and Miu were pretty hardcore.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 20, 2008)

214 - Support my smilie


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> 214 - Support my smilie



Awesome, I'll save this for tomorrow morning. By then we should probably see another chapter or two our by then


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 20, 2008)

TL notes explaining things (puns, attack names etc) in the margins are great. But when people are putting *'s in the speech bubble then saying "I ROFL'd at this", it's just annoying.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 20, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> TL notes explaining things (puns, attack names etc) in the margins are great. But when people are putting *'s in the speech bubble then saying "I ROFL'd at this", it's just annoying.


I can actually put up with those. But this
Link removed
was retarted.

Not only it fucked up the scanlantion but it was also unfunny, annoying and moronic.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they did it in an earlier chapter too(can't find it though, but I'm sure there was a double speech bubble and in the second one there was stupid comment with "-neriel" or whatever at the end). I appreciate that they're doing this and all (before people say I should be happy they're even doing it at all) but shit like this is ridiculous.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 20, 2008)

wtf? is Kenichi still weaker than Miu?

thought he caught up to her a while ago

newer chapters seems like he's weaker than her again

and he's even being called "history's strongest disciple" lol, and all these guys want to take his title, except he's not even the strongest in his own dojo


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn... Kenichi does get a lot of chances to look MANLY...
and I was going to tell you to not be picky... but then i got to those Kensei's speech bubbles -/ _ \-... seriously...


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 21, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure they did it in an earlier chapter too(*can't find it though, but I'm sure there was a double speech bubble and in the second one there was stupid comment with "-neriel" or whatever at the end*). I appreciate that they're doing this and all (before people say I should be happy they're even doing it at all) but shit like this is ridiculous.


I think you are referreing to this: (bottom panel, last of Ma's speach)
This ain't PG-13
Notice how Kisara made the same joke in the panel above 

And yeah, it's good that they are doing this but still, a more serious job wouldn't hurt. 


ansoncarter said:


> wtf? is Kenichi still weaker than Miu?
> 
> thought he caught up to her a while ago
> 
> ...



Kenichi will surpass her at some point of course, but I doubt he'll reach a far superior level than her.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah that's the one. No wonder i couldn't find it, I was looking for the wrong thing and i thought it had happened quite a bit earlier.

And really it's no surprise that Miu is better than him, she's grown up learning marital arts from freakin' Hayato compared to Kenichi who probably hasn't even been there a year


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 21, 2008)

215  Link removed
216  Link removed
218  Link removed
219  Link removed


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn, that was fast. Btw, thanks for those dl links.


----------



## Hodor (Oct 21, 2008)

o.o, links aren't working for me, seems mangahelpers is down?  o.o

edit: I got it...

where's 17?


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 21, 2008)

Logically Kenichi must have far greater potential than Miu otherwise whilst Ryozonpaku might take Kenichi for cash they wouldn't tout him as beingtheir strongest disciple. Anyway so far as I can see Kenichi got greater stamina than Miu. I reckon it's only a matter of skill and speed that seperates them.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> wtf? is Kenichi still weaker than Miu?
> 
> thought he caught up to her a while ago
> 
> ...



I think that at this point Kenichi is equal in strenght with Miu..but seeing that he has the whole "I don't hit girls" thing going for him,I don't think he could fight serious with any girl,let alone Miu,whom he adores.

I think that's why he appears weaker than her..he never goes fully out against her,other girls..or any oponent in general..


But when he does go full out..


----------



## BVB (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the fight so far.. 
It really shows kenichis endurance and personality


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 21, 2008)

217  No ones voted here.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2008)

221 is out as well @ mangahelpers... now to wait for 220


----------



## Hodor (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont think miu is really a deciple of ryouzampaku, I believe she was only taught by the elder, and we dont really see her training anymore either, aside from sparring with kenichi.

edit: 220 is out by Nerieru, donno where to link it, but it's on a bot at least..

/msg Wrath xdcc send #64 on their irc, their irc's #nerieru on irchighway.net


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2008)

"Somebody call the cops, those guys are hit and run drivers" -Thor.

This manga needs more Thor.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2008)

heres a link to 220


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2008)

Ukida is still laying the mack on Kisara, she digs him alright.


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 21, 2008)

Plot overload

Anybody else think that the One Shadow looks like Kazuya Mishima?


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 22, 2008)

Wheelchair Ryuto is 

222 Link removed
223 Link removed
224 Link removed

224 was pretty hilarious
Kenichi: "weren't you going to kill me with one attack?"
Miu: "that was the second" 
then shou's face


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2008)

ryuto is epic lol

he's still got da shizzle


----------



## BVB (Oct 22, 2008)

epic chapters were epic  

The most awesome thing was, when freya did the pose for Ma 

freya is just <3


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenichi: "Master Ma's Shock Remedy"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenichi knew just what it took to bring Miu back to the right side 

Now, I wonder what Shinpaku alliance will do tomorrow now that 3 of their strongest participants are incapacitated?


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 22, 2008)

There's still Kisaru and Ukita(although he's hardly among their strongest)


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _shinpaku_ 



Sieg comes back if i remember rightly


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2008)

Dammit, Thor never got a match, I knew he was going to play jobber. He should have fought the mongolian wrestler.

We need Ukita to grapple the mongolian wrestler now.


----------



## BVB (Oct 22, 2008)

Tanimoto and Sieg for the rescue!

The last fighting spot goes hopefully to Ukita.. 
He will win with his resolve and then ask kisara if she wants to date him and she agrees


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2008)

But how are they going to fight the mongolian wrestler, once he grabs them, its over.

Not just a wrestler, a MONGOLIAN WRESTLER!!! With Genghis Khan spirit!

Ukita is the only grappler they have.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 22, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

the chapters just rained over ...

"That's your second attack"

Take that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! ...


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2008)

Ukita wants a piece of birdman

Judo throw at 300km/h


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2008)

[shonen] HSD Kenichi chapter 227 by Nerieru by 1211
[shonen] HSD Kenichi chapter 228 by Nerieru by 1211
[Shonen]HSD Kenichi Chapter 226 By Nerieru by Monz
[shonen] HSD Kenichi chapter 225 by Nerieru by 1211
[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 229 by b0mb34man by b0mb34man


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 23, 2008)

Sougetsu and Tanimoto makes a pretty badass duo.

 Kenichi your horrible... taking away everything from that girl


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 23, 2008)

230 [Shounen] HSD Kenichi 229 by b0mb34man by b0mb34man

some speech bubbles missing dialog though

but jesus christ, with %0.0002 of his power he's able to uproot trees with just the air created by swinging his hand and possibly break the sound barrier

guy is a fucking monster


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

haha miu and kenichi vs elder

thats going to be awesome


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2008)

Kisara kicked Ukita in the face when the lucha libre girl too her top off.

Lets face it, shes marking her territory.


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kisara kicked Ukita in the face when the lucha libre girl too her top off.
> 
> Lets face it, shes marking her territory.



Miu did something similar


----------



## Kaminari (Oct 23, 2008)

I wonder why the elder don't just solo Yami on his own. Shouldn't be any problem for him.


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2008)

You can't ride your son's bicycle for him. He has to learn to ride on his own.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome 

tanimoto is epic


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> awesome
> 
> tanimoto is epic



he really is.. but.. is he now turning his back to Shimpaku alliance? ?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

Karotte said:


> he really is.. but.. is he now turning his back to Shimpaku alliance? ?




i think i have an idea of what he's doing... and turning his back is not one of them i'd say... ?


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i think i have an idea of what he's doing... and turning his back is not one of them i'd say... ?



Using his master to get stronger and helping shimpaku? ?


----------



## Glued (Oct 23, 2008)

Roshi and Goku.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 23, 2008)

I just read the latest chapters. This manga is getting better and better.

Tanimoto and Sougetsu's returns were awesome, that lucha libre fight was ridiculously funny, we saw a little of brazilian's martial arts (although they were anihillated.. I expect something awesome from the capoeira team ) and the elder was epic as ever.

And his feats are so impressive that it became funny. 0,0002% did that. A casual kick is only a blur to a slow motion camera with 1/1000 of the real speed.

That guy is monster. I'll probably make a Garyu X set for me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 23, 2008)

¡Y QUE VENGA EL MARIACHI!...


that was great ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

*edit:* chap 231, 232 and 233  @ mangahelpers.com


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, Miu's grandfather's strenght is no joking matter. 

.00002 % of his true power was used in this battle?


----------



## Panther00 (Oct 23, 2008)

is the elder too epic??


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 24, 2008)

So does this mean Kenichi is now allowed to marry Miu or did the Elder mean he had to beat him when he's fighting at 100%


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2008)

Seriously, just who or what is that guy who poses as a typical salaryman? :S

Although the same question can be posed to Miu's grandfather. Did he fly out of the ring like a real superhero?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

the elder kinda half flew up into the air, bounced in midair to the stands and jumped out like that 

and the last page of 234... epic


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 24, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Seriously, just who or what is that guy who poses as a typical salaryman? :S
> 
> Although the same question can be posed to Miu's grandfather. Did he fly out of the ring like a real superhero?



Personally I'd prefere it if he actually is a salaryman and knows martial arts as well. The idea that everyone who's a good fighter makes a living with their skills sparks me as unlikely.


----------



## BVB (Oct 24, 2008)

Elder really is the most awesome being in HSDkenichi


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 24, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Elder really is the most awesome being in HSDkenichi


Nah, that would be Niijima but Elder is a close second.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so tempted to read it 

[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 242 by silvermask


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

as am i 

i wanna see sieg go all  in the tourney... there must be an epic reason for why he took so long getting to the tourney


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> as am i
> 
> i wanna see sieg go all  in the tourney... there must be an epic reason for why he took so long getting to the tourney



Probably to help the ailing shinpaku alliance who was dealt a big blow the night before xDD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

i was thinking more along the lines of him being insanely strong


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2008)

*fills in the gaps...a little*




*[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 241 by silvermask by din_84
[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 240 by silvermask by din_84*


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 25, 2008)

finally found this thread. name is sooo confusing, it should be changed.

started reading it few weeks ago, finished already and i totally like it. artis really good, suits my taste.
and i gotta admit, it's the funniest manga i've ever read.
my fav characters are hermit (he always keeps his cool), then comes phylosofer akisame. oh and above all i love alien's character, fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally found this thread. name is sooo confusing, it should be changed.
> 
> started reading it few weeks ago, finished already and i totally like it. artis really good, suits my taste.
> and i gotta admit, it's the funniest manga i've ever read.
> my fav characters are hermit (he always keeps his cool), then comes phylosofer akisame. oh and above all i love alien's character, fuckin' awesome.


hermits also my fave char 

if you liked the manga... should have a look @ the anime, its not that bad.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> hermits also my fave char
> 
> if you liked the manga... should have a look @ the anime, its not that bad.


 
i quit looking animes long time ago. only ones i watch are naruto and bleach, and gonna quit completely when they are finished.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> should have a look @ the anime, its not that bad.


I actually like the anime more than the manga simply because I like Kenichi's  voice action. That makes some jokes even funnier.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah Kenichi has a really good voice actor. APAPAPAPAPAPA in the anime is also awesome. Actually most of the characters in the anime have good voice actors.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2008)

Eld- I mean... Garyuu X did actually double jump in mid-air ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2008)

[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 236 by silvermask by din_84


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 26, 2008)

fuck, it's soo hard not reading it. i'm gonna wait for 235 (*be patient)#

silvermask released vol 27 too, now there're few more gaps. i'm strong, i'll wait


----------



## Majeh (Oct 26, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> fuck, it's soo hard not reading it. i'm gonna wait for 235 (*be patient)#
> 
> silvermask released vol 27 too, now there're few more gaps. i'm strong, i'll wait



wait no more! 
Revoltech TTGL


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2008)

Nijima Scan!!!!  

I finally got to read ch.235-236....now to wait for 237-239, before I can touch 240 onwards xDD


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 27, 2008)

Niijima just confirmed his place as my favorite character. 
The last couple of pages of chapter 36 were awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2008)

it's out up to 237 now on this
best place to read manga.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2008)

Ukita with the judo throw, long live the thrower. He takes a beating, but he keeps on eating.

Siegfried >>> Missiles.

PS. Kisara is falling hard.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm guessing if you're thrown away from the stage you are disqualified from the match. if that's the case then it's very convinient for shinpaku team, one down.

p.s. as a previous capoeirista it's very disappointing for me. capoeira shouldnt be taken lightly, it's deadly martila art.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you ever fight any other martial artists or martial athletes. 

I've taken shotokan, wrestling and Aikido. I don't know much about Capoeira, but it seems like it wastes a lot of energy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2008)

*[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 239 by silvermask by din_84

[Shonen] HSD Kenichi 238 by Sugooi Scans by b0mb34man*


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2008)

up to 243 is out on  Kidomaru's control and spin of the arrow
seigfred is awesome, i started to like him more.




			
				Ben Grimm said:
			
		

> Did you ever fight any other martial artists or martial athletes.
> 
> I've taken shotokan, wrestling and Aikido. I don't know much about Capoeira, but it seems like it wastes a lot of energy.


 
no i havnt, and even in capoeira u never fight seriously, you just dance inside the roda and show your skills while dancing. about wasting energy, after a while u get used to it through increasing your stamina. it's the most fun martial art i've known so far.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 28, 2008)

lol@ Nyakwondo.
Siegfried and Niijima were awesome, as always, but I was expecting something funnier.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> I actually like the anime more than the manga simply because I like Kenichi's  voice action. That makes some jokes even funnier.



the alien stomps though 

by far the best thing in the anime 

and im impressed with the speed the chapters are coming because scans are so behind, kenichi in japan i think its in its 300s


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually liked all voice actors. I just mentioned Kenichi's because he was my favorite but yeah, like you and Nuzzie said, Niijima and Apachai's voices were also awesome.


----------



## BVB (Oct 28, 2008)

Niijima and Siegfried are so badass!

and lol @ nyakwondo


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2008)

"Ukita, I accept your feelings"-Kisara.

Ukita has the ultimate power of mack.


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2008)

the most memorable part of nejima's win was when he was running from berserker :rofl


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2008)

nijima is a pure win, i laugh my ass off everytime he shows off.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2008)

Siegfried is kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2008)

for noobs like myself in kenichi world, Japanese raw/Chinese scan up to 310


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Ironic considering how many hits he has taken.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2008)

He is the Zombie mang


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

False.  He is the undead composer.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2008)

Nay, he is a hero who killed a dragon and bathed in its blood.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 30, 2008)

YES

*Spoiler*: _minor 310 spoiler_ 



Apachai finally gets a fight!


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 30, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> YES
> 
> *Spoiler*: _minor 310 spoiler_
> 
> ...


Damn, can't wait to see it. Apachai fighting must be awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

He already had one.  Versus the elder.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2008)

before apachai, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there's a masters fight coming up. i say it's the best so far and actually first real masters fight. phylosopher vs russian sambo master. i cant wait for scan


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Akisame has a name.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2008)

i have problem with memorizing names. i think he's the coolest master in the entire kenichi world.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

chap 244-245 scan  here: Link removed


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks gixa. We haven't had a chapter in awhile.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

*kenichi gaiden chapters*... just heard about them since some1 translated the first one, they look interesting.

can find the raws and chap 1 trans here: Link removed


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

chap 246 scan @ mangahelpers.com


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 31, 2008)

finally masters get on their mission. i cant wait to see hermit again storming out with his master.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2008)

kenichi special gaiden chap 1 scan here: *Trans by shrimpy*


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 1, 2008)

248 *Trans by shrimpy*


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay! More chapters!!! 247-251 by Nerieru here. Great job with the releases.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2008)

rhino25 said:


> Yay! More chapters!!! 247-251 by Nerieru here. Great job with the releases.



Epic batch release


----------



## Majeh (Nov 1, 2008)

Definitely Loving these Releases.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2008)

kenichi vs shou is historic. and we finally get to see miu in-a-way accepting kenichi's love.her calling out kenichi is sooo cute drawn.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, Kenichi's masters are strutting their stuff in this all out battle


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2008)

Kenichi 252 by Nerieru


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 2, 2008)

time to make battledom threads.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!...

it's getting really extreme lol...


----------



## Glued (Nov 3, 2008)

His children?

Dammit, I wanted to see Thor fight the Mongolian Wrestler.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 3, 2008)

253 by Nerieru


----------



## Glued (Nov 3, 2008)

Sieg has some nice lines


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2008)

question, has the manga been released past where the anime ended yet, last time i tried picking up the manga it still hadnt got that far


----------



## Majeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> question, has the manga been released past where the anime ended yet, last time i tried picking up the manga it still hadnt got that far



The manga is scanned about 109 chapters passed where the anime has ended.
The Raws r up over 150+ passed where the anime ended.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow..who knew Fortuna was Master Class? :S


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

wasnt that kinda obvious


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Laughing Fist mentioned it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2008)

[shonen] HSD Kenichi c254 by 1211


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2008)

^ thx kira


----------



## Majeh (Nov 4, 2008)

254 by Nerieru at FH
read this and orgasm


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 4, 2008)

Sigfried is the man.

 Sougetsu was also awesome.
This chapter had everything to be corny but it wasn't. That's more than I expected. Good chapter.


----------



## BVB (Nov 5, 2008)

yeeah Hermit appeared


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2008)

man, my respect for seig has gone waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up. he has never been this cool. even hermits flashy entrance didtn look cool after seig's performance.
"consert of friendship"


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2008)

if hermit comes remotely close to soloing fortuna its bullshit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2008)

[HSD Kenichi] [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c255 by Nerieru-scans


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2008)

thats cool ill have to start reading, what chapter is the one that starts past the anime?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it's around chapter 144.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2008)

[Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo


----------



## BVB (Nov 7, 2008)

Really great chapter!


----------



## Majeh (Nov 7, 2008)

OMFG Can't w8 for the upcoming chaps. Kenichi vs Shou is gonna be epic.


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool, there's a thread for Kenichi. Greetings y'all.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 8, 2008)

257-260 by nerieru at FH

Seasons 1-3

Only available on irc tho =\. IDK how to join irc =\


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2008)

finally, been waiting for this whole day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2008)

It doesn't surprise me at all seeing Kenichi fighting while unconscious. Add t the fact that his moves were slightly better in that state made for a decent chapter.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2008)

For some reason Buraiden Gai is always much faster with Kenichi uploads.


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone up to date with the latest Kenichi raws?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apachai is truly badass.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 9, 2008)

Eld- I mean... Garyuu X did actually double jump in mid.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Anyone up to date with the latest Kenichi raws?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
i know, first i was disappointed a lil bit, but then on chapter 312 what i saw changed my opinion completely. he is indeed amazing.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 9, 2008)

262 was amazing and last pic was definitely epic.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 9, 2008)

262 to 266 are out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Goodbye Kano, guess you weren't such a bad guy after all.

Now what I am interested in is that Jujutsu master for Yami.  She's smoking!


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 10, 2008)

Raw Pic of Apachai's domination ~ 



I want to see him fight the Muay Thai Master of Yami now...


----------



## BVB (Nov 10, 2008)

The fight of the strongest disciples is over.. it was awesome. 

and i never expected kano to be a good guy.. he really saved the pankrition (sp? xD) team..

i'm excited about the new arc.. it's gonna be awesome.. HSD kenichi delivers


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2008)

rhino25 said:


> Raw Pic of Apachai's domination ~
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see him fight the Muay Thai Master of Yami now...



all i can say to the to the above spoiler is "muda, muda, muda, muda, muda, muda, muda, muda, muda, muda!"


----------



## Glued (Nov 10, 2008)

Karotte said:


> The fight of the strongest disciples is over.. it was awesome.
> 
> and i never expected kano to be a good guy.. he really saved the pankrition (sp? xD) team..
> 
> i'm excited about the new arc.. it's gonna be awesome.. HSD kenichi delivers



Ancient Pankration, its a style from Greece. It was used by Alexander's men. Alexander the Great.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2008)

raw 313 is out and it's chicks fight i say throw some oil on them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2008)

OMFG...Apachi creating the D&D certificate 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I should have known Yomi would appear at his school...as exchange students no less. Things should get a lot more interesting


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm, new arc, looks promising  (i already know)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow. I'm surprised with them appearing. The school is a battleground once again.

And I lawled at Apachai making the certificate.


----------



## Glued (Nov 12, 2008)

Takeda and Ukita failed and have to repeat? Kisara seems to be happy though that Ukita was held back

PS: The Muay Thai guy looks identical in looks to Apachai. Brother vs Brother?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 14, 2008)

Ma kensei is going to fight that yami female jujitsu master


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That female Yomi member looks dangerous now that Renka's attacking her. What was her name again?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 14, 2008)

Jugger said:


> Ma kensei is going to fight that yami female jujitsu master



Like a compass to the north pole 
With a target that big, I don't see how he could miss.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 15, 2008)

fuck yes big batch

/off to irc

Awesome chapters. Love this manga.

Hopefully we get more Boris vs Kenichi as well


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2008)

Lawl. I wonder if Rachel really likes Kenichi or is just messing with him. And Miu looked pissed off when she saw them. Hmm. Pairings anytime soon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn, Kokin wastes no time in amassing a gang :S 

And his ability to read people seems to surpass that of Nijima


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2008)

^I think Nijima scan is still one level higher 

I don't think Rachel really likes Kenichi. Kenichi better stay out of the spotlights or she'll kick his ass. Don't you just hate jealous girlfriends.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2008)

hoooooooooooly shit. did u guys see that. man, masters are truly awesome. akisame is just getting cooler and cooler.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome chapters. Damn, now I have to wait for Akisame vs. Alexander, it has been a good fight up till now.


----------



## Glued (Nov 16, 2008)

The Miu's power has become utter bullshit.

First she has some difficulty with Kisara during the Ragnarok
She and Kisara again have some difficulty with the valkyries
Then she and Kenichi have a difficult time with the Chinese triple team
Then both she and Kenichi are having a hard time with Garyu X
She gets knocked out by Shou
She gets kidnapped by Shou
Even in berzerk mode she can't beat Shou
Kenichi beats Shou
Now she breaks Kenichi Ryuusei Seikuken.

This manga is become bullshit. Everytime when it seem Kenichi has become stronger, the author for no apparent reason jacks up Miu's power. Its becoming nonsense.

In order for the series to end, Kenichi has to become stronger than Miu, so now the author is continuously prolonging the story.

You guys know how Hajime no Ippo is over 800 chapters. Expect that sort of thing here.


----------



## Segan (Nov 16, 2008)

You do realize that Kenichi can't focus when fighting Miu? Miu is his fucking *vulnerability*, for Pete's sake.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 16, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Miu's power has become utter bullshit.
> 
> First she has some difficulty with Kisara during the Ragnarok
> She and Kisara again have some difficulty with the valkyries
> ...


Kenichi won't surpass Miu. Not in a near future. And it shouldn't bother.

Power scale are inconsistent in most mangas. Kanou Shou was Kenichi's enemy from the beggining so a little of power inconsistency was predictable to happen in order to make Kenichi fight him.

And Miu didn't break out of RS. Kenichi just couldn't keep his focus while looking directly at Miu's eyes.

Also, as long as the manga keeps being entertaining, its length shouldn't be a problem. If the mangaka wants Kenichi to become a master, then it we'll have at least more 200/300 chapters. That is, if the pace keeps being the same.


----------



## FistofIron (Nov 16, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Miu's power has become utter bullshit.
> 
> First she has some difficulty with Kisara during the Ragnarok
> She and Kisara again have some difficulty with the valkyries
> ...



I think the reason why Miu wins all the sparring matches between her is Kenichi is because she has more skill than him and he doesn't really wanna hurt her. It's been shown that Kenichi is a lot stronger and more durable than Miu.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 16, 2008)

1.) Kenichi wouldnt hit a girl even if he was about to die.
2.) Miu is the girl he loves most so that definitely makes it even harder.
3.) Kenichi in my opinion is much stronger than Miu but his lack of talent makes him look weak when compared to Miu.

Back to the fight at hand, Akisame to me looks like he has a slight advantage but this manga is always surprising me so ill hold off any further thoughts till the fight is over.


----------



## Glued (Nov 16, 2008)

It will most likely end in a draw when Sakaki catches up with them. It really dehypes Boris if his master loses. This is Kenichi's story and his opponent cannot be dehyped.


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2008)

The fight between Alexander and Akisame will be concluded 30 chapters later, anyway.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Kenichi won't surpass Miu. Not in a near future. And it shouldn't bother.
> 
> Power scale are inconsistent in most mangas. Kanou Shou was Kenichi's enemy from the beggining so a little of power inconsistency was predictable to happen in order to make Kenichi fight him.
> 
> ...


 
i completely agree with you, her power level is a complete mess, mangaka doesnt know how strong he wants her to be. but as for kenichi fight, he went numb after looking into her eyes before she attacked him. that one is easy to understand.


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2008)

Just what the hell is the power inconsistency that you guys are talking about?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 17, 2008)

Miu > Kenichi
Shou > Miu
Kenichi > Shou

I don't really think that Shou > Miu but whatever,  I just assumed this for the purpose of the conversation.


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2008)

Imagine Kenichi without his resolve to never hit a woman. Imagine him going against Miu like he went against Shou.

Miu is not superior to Kenichi as a martial artist, that should be plain to see.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Miu > Kenichi
> Shou > Miu
> Kenichi > Shou
> 
> I don't really think that Shou > Miu but whatever,  I just assumed this for the purpose of the conversation.



I really think that he was Shou was stronger than her,and Kenichi only defeated him because for a short time he was at another level regarding concentration and technique,due to the Elder's teachings..

I don't really think that right now he could summon that kind of power into a regular fight..

And yep,Miu is right now about equal or slightly weaker than Kenichi..it's just that even when Kenichi will become the world's strongest,he will STILL get his ass kicked by her..just one look at her and he would go all mushy and lose..


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2008)

as shown in the kenichi vs kanou fight, kenichi is actually very strong when his mentality is not obstructing his bodies motions... hence, when he was unconscious his true power showed through since his compassion wasn't in the way.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 17, 2008)

By Miu's own admission Kenichi is at a point where she has to be serious when sparring with him. This suggests equality to me. So if he's equal to her before he uses the RS then should he fully understand the meaning of reading your opponents mind he should be able to beat Miu


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 17, 2008)

im finally up to date on this


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 17, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> By Miu's own admission Kenichi is at a point where she has to be serious when sparring with him. This suggests equality to me. So if he's equal to her before he uses the RS then should he fully understand the meaning of reading your opponents mind he should be able to beat Miu


Miu wasn't even taking Kenichi seriously until now.  He won't be beating her soon.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not saying he'll own her I'm saying he'll go from 0/10 to at least 3/10. Either which way I seriousley believe Miu holds back and so far aside from her berserker state [in which she seemed less skilled than usual] she hasn't gone all out.


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> You guys know how Hajime no Ippo is over 800 chapters. Expect that sort of thing here.



I could die happy if this manga surpasses 800 chapters...


----------



## ichi 15 (Nov 18, 2008)

for me, this is one of the best manga ever


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Latest Kenichi raw color spreads


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

we need more batch releases people


----------



## Heero (Nov 18, 2008)

Fuck

finally caught with manga, its quite awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

My soul cried when this thread was bumped..I thought I had forward to look at new chapters of Kenichi..

Although I like Renka's slutty dress..

Heero..yeah,the manga is awesome..but the weird thing is..despite the fact that it has gotten quite popular recently..there's almost no talking about this manga..

I had accidentaly stumbled on this manga,there was almost no hype about it.

Even on this relatively big forum the discussion ain't that much..


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2008)

There's not much to discuss. Let's face it, the plot is piss-poor paper-thin. But that's not what makes this series so cool anyway.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

the fights are badass


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> There's not much to discuss. Let's face it, the plot is piss-poor paper-thin. But that's not what makes this series so cool anyway.



Well..you are right about that..

But still,surprisingly quiet fandom..


Anyway,what makes this series for me awesome (besides the awesome fights and martial styles ) is the main character himself..

Kenichi is surprisingly likeable and funny (or at least his torture at the hands of the Masters is),and most importantly he is an average joe.
No super-powerful father,no secret demon sealed in him,no birth legacy,no nothing.

He only gets stronger due to his will to go further and train some more and protect Miu and the ones he cares about..

In short,he has no birth hax..


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2008)

and he damn dont need hax either... unless you take him being trained by hax masters a hax


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, only the genius of hard work. I think it was Akisame who said that.

That and the "block of potential".


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmm..I don't really know if the Masters didn't lie to Kenichi about his talent in martial arts in order for him to train harder and reach his full potential.

Who knows,maybe if the Masters would have said that he indeed had talent,he wouldn't have trained as hard as he did until now..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Him being talentless is BS.  He beat Ryuuto who'd been training for years after what...at best a year of intense training?


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..I don't really know if the Masters didn't lie to Kenichi about his talent in martial arts in order for him to train harder and reach his full potential.
> 
> Who knows,maybe if the Masters would have said that he indeed had talent,he wouldn't have trained as hard as he did until now..


He really has no talent, as far as I'm concerned.

Both Sakaki and Kensei once claimed they defeated some odd fifty or hundred of armed men (or skilled martial artists) at Kenichi's present age. The masters are a completely different breed, you can even see that with Shigure's childhood.

Kenichi, on the other hand, can't learn moves instantly or in a short time, but has to practice everything time and time again, without cease.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Him being talentless is BS.  He beat Ryuuto who'd been training for years after what...at best a year of intense training?



Well..I suppose you could put that victory up to the shonen main character attributes that Kenichi has,but still..

Segan: 
Yes,you are right about that,but don't forget that the Masters themselves were more than likely training since childhood,compared to Kenichi who only now has started training.

And don't forget how fast he learned the Seikuken and the R. Seikuken..


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

he's talent is endurance 

the master commented on that


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Well..I suppose you could put that victory up to the shonen main character attributes that Kenichi has,but still..
> 
> Segan:
> Yes,you are right about that,but don't forget that the Masters themselves were more than likely training since childhood,compared to Kenichi who only now has started training.
> ...


Don't forget how much he had to get beaten to a bloody pulp before learning both forms of Seikuuken. He's not one to learn by watching but by experiencing with his body.

And the training he has to endure is inhuman to start with, anyway.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 18, 2008)

Akisame was impressed on how slow he learns and Kenichi's training is insane. He spent 3 days locked in a room with no light, alone, being constantly assaulted by his masters while fighting some machines.

Kenichi has no talent.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok,ok,I admit that Kenichi doesn't have any talent regarding martial arts..

But you gotta love the fact that he has the dedication required to go to the top..


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

but people lets not forget how powerful he has become, talent or no talent


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> but people lets not forget how powerful he has become, talent or no talent



Does anyone think that during the course of this series Kenichi will actually reach the top?

Or will it be handled in a small epilogue..something like "10 years later"..


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

i rather see his progress with my own eyes 

an it seems it took kenichi over 250 chapters to reach 0.0002% of the elder's power, lol 

10 years later is seeming more and more likely


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> i rather see his progress with my own eyes
> 
> an it seems it took kenichi over 250 chapters to reach 0.0002% of the elder's power, lol
> 
> 10 years later is seeming more and more likely



Hmm..actually it was more like 0,0001%,because he was fighting alongside Miu..

And seeing how in the Kenichiverse the year is actually 2003,I could actually see a timeskip at the end of the series,in 2010..or 2011..

Kenichi would be by then like what,23,24?

In his prime and badass..

I just don't want to see this end without seeing him become the greatest..


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

it probably will be open ended


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 18, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..actually it was more like 0,0001%,because he was fighting alongside Miu..
> 
> And seeing how in the Kenichiverse the year is actually 2003,I could actually see a timeskip at the end of the series,in 2010..or 2011..
> 
> ...





I think they need to have a ryouzanpaku vs shinpaku battle like 10 years in the future. It would be awesome seeing them duke it out.


matchups i'd like to see


Kenichi vs Elder-for obvious reasons

Akisame vs Seigfreid evading vs grappling battle

Ma vs Hermit- kenpo vs kenpo hard fist vs soft fist

Freya vs Shigure- non-lethal weapons vs lethal weapons 

Takeda vs Sakaki- just seems like a cool fight

though since shinpaku is larger in number I can see the fights bieng two vs one

on a different note , does anyone think Boris will eventually join shinpaku. he dosent really seem like a bad guy...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2008)

rejoice! another batch release for chaps 275-281 Source.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

fuck yeah


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> rejoice! another batch release for chaps 275-281 Source.



the scanners are on a roll


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 18, 2008)

haha


----------



## Heero (Nov 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> rejoice! another batch release for chaps 275-281 Source.


FUCK YES

batch releases are so awesome


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 18, 2008)

sweet... just made my day!


----------



## Dimeron (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyways, on the power level thing, Kenichi can be strong enough to beat the Elder and he will still lose to Miu, simply because who he's fighting. 

While Kenichi has no talent, but he dose have 5 hax masters. All the other ones only have one.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

after finishing 280 im certain kenichi is going to lose the fight


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 18, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> after finishing 280 im certain kenichi is going to lose the fight



*Spoiler*: _If you really want to know_ 



Yes, he will loose. Then he'll have a brief arc with Shigure and after that he will fight and defeat Boris.
Btw, his fight against Kokin will be relatively short.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> *Spoiler*: _If you really want to know_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



because his heart has wavered the muay thai guy is smart, he has mind raped kenichi


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 18, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> because his heart has wavered the muay thai guy is smart, he has mind raped kenichi



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, apparently Kenichi will loose because of some combination between CIS and PIS. He won't even use RS.


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> There's not much to discuss. Let's face it, the plot is piss-poor paper-thin. But that's not what makes this series so cool anyway.



Yeah, not much plot... Kick ass fights and hot ass women. I guess we could talk about how Kenichi needs to forget about Mui and go for Shigure?

I wonder how old Shigure is anyways. She's master class no doubt, but that chapter when she posed as Mui's mom for the teacher home visit, the old guy asked who she really is because it was obvious to him that she was too young to have children ... or perhaps just too young to be Mui's mom?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 18, 2008)

Shigure shouldn't be older than Sakaki and he is 29.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 18, 2008)

Doesn't Kenichi actually


*Spoiler*: _fairly big spoiler I guess_ 



Die from this knee in the chest and Akisame/Ma use their voodoo to save him


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Doesn't Kenichi actually
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _fairly big spoiler I guess_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I remember, yes. It seems that Kenichi will do some lame attack and Kokin will take advantage of this. Well, at least we can assume that Kenichi wasn't really serious in this fight. I don't remember him using RS.


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Doesn't Kenichi actually
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _fairly big spoiler I guess_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he doesn't actually die. But he comes damn close.

It seems that Tirawit stopped Kenichi's heart by knee-attack to the chest, but not long enough for his brain to actually die, thanks to Akisame.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah I just meant stopping his heart. Obviously not fully dead because that's gotta be impossible even for Akisame


----------



## ichi 15 (Nov 19, 2008)

To be honest, I beleive like naruto and bleach kenichi deserves it own library. because there are so many topics to discuss


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 19, 2008)

ichi 15 said:


> To be honest, I beleive like naruto and bleach kenichi deserves it own library. because there are so many topics to discuss



There are so many other manga that would get it before Kenichi does


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so it was a kao loi to the chest ay 

and why isnt anyone talking about the master's fight, i mean akisame raped a master like it was nothing and only took a hit because he signalled kenichi to save that chick


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2008)

282 by Silvermask


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2008)

i think it's by silvermask. Kenichi 282
is he back on scanning it?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry my mistake. Looks like it. Are they doing this of magazine scans instead of Volume scans? V29 isn't out yet right? I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2008)

@vault: You do realize that Akisame's attacks dealt no damage whatsoever to Alexander?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, 314 raw is out


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> @vault: You do realize that Akisame's attacks dealt no damage whatsoever to Alexander?



i know but he was getting slammed to the wall 

basically he had the upper had, he couldnt touch akisame and akisame wasnt attacking with all he had, he basically subdued him


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 19, 2008)

HSD seems to be what Bleach is trying to become a flimsy storyline used as justification for lots and lots of awesome fights which more than compensate for any deficits. The thing that makes Bleach fail is that the good guys are assured victory and the fights are formulaic.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 19, 2008)

About Alexander in upcoming chapters:

*Spoiler*: __ 



after his fight with Akisame I even thought that he could beat/draw with some other Ryozanpaku's master, like Apachai or maybe Sasaki. Well, mainly because he fared well against Akisame whom I think is strongest Ryozanpaku's master after Elder and maybe Ma Kensei. Maybe not, but at least Alexander isn't weakest from YAMI even though he was eliminated first.
The weakest one I think that wrestling master. 






> HSD seems to be what Bleach is trying to become a flimsy storyline used as justification for lots and lots of awesome fights which more than compensate for any deficits.


I think there is a big difference in quality. Almost all of the HSDK's fights are awesome while in Bleach I could only name like 2 or 3 fights which I enjoyed.
And Kenichi himself >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ichigo as a main character. Ichigo uses only 1 or 2 different attack in all of his battles -_-


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2008)

I doubt there's such a thing as a "weakest member" of Yomi's inner circle. If anything, Fuurinji Saiga, the leader should be the strongest of them, but that's about it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuurinji Saiga is gonna be a beast 

and i think the second strongest is Ogato


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 19, 2008)

Speaking of Ogato. I wonder who will take him down. Someone from Ryozanpaku or that master-lvl salaryman from tournament.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 19, 2008)

MrCinos said:


> Speaking of Ogato. I wonder who will take him down. Someone from Ryozanpaku or that master-lvl salaryman from tournament.




Do you really think hes master level? It wasn't stated was it?


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

akisame is fighting ryuto


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2008)

As in...Odin Ryuuto?  As in Philosophical Akisame?


----------



## FistofIron (Nov 19, 2008)

Oboro said:


> Do you really think hes master level? It wasn't stated was it?



It wasn't stated but I'd think he was a master based on his speed alone.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 19, 2008)

FistofIron said:


> It wasn't stated but I'd think he was a master based on his speed alone.




I see , makes sense:amazed


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> As in...Odin Ryuuto?  As in Philosophical Akisame?



i meant ogato will fight ryuuto


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2008)

HSD is nothing more than a Shounen version of Baki the Grappler, New Grappler Baki and Baki- Son of the Ogre.

The Baki series though has more blood and death in it.

Hanayama vs Speck was just plain bloody. At one point in the figh, Speck puts bullets in Hanayama's mouth, shakes his head around and bullets fly out the side of Hana Yama's mouth. Hanayama drags Speck to the police station. Speck comes back tips over Hanayama's car and the fight continues. Hana Yama even starts ripping out muscles with fingers.

Orochi Doppu vs Dorian was great as well. At one point, Dorian came and cut off Doppu's hand. 

If only the fights in HSD were like that in the Baki series.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeh, only Baki focuses so much on the fights, the characterrs have all become faceless. I remember when Oliver was cool, when Baki had a sense of humor. Yujiro can live like that, but when the entire main cast cares about nothing but a fight for over 100 chapters...it'd old. 

And if I could choose to fight in a world like baki vs a world like HSD, I'd choose HSD because that way when I get injured my foe isn't gonna get all wierd with me laid out.

that and kenichi's dad == yujiro hanma?
~~~~

Oh and Ryuuto is fighting Ogata?  that's cool.  Fighting or training?  Becuase actually fighting...not as cool.


----------



## ichi 15 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> There are so many other manga that would get it before Kenichi does



Some exemples please, may be i will start read them.

I don't like granzt


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 19, 2008)

ichi 15 said:


> Some exemples please, may be i will start read them.
> 
> I don't like granzt



I don't mean better manga but more popular manga.

HxH, Soul Eater, Claymore, Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!, Fairy Tail, Gantz, Negima, Air Gear 

all of these would sooner have their own forum than Kenichi


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 19, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> Fuurinji Saiga is gonna be a beast
> 
> and i think the second strongest is Ogato



I think that Silcardo (the Pencack Silat master) would come close, if he really gave Hayato (Elder) a hard time in a fight.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 19, 2008)

You know despite the Masters being so much more awesome I find myself far more interested in the disciples. It's probably because the Masters just don't seem like they could lose and they don't seem to have anything else in their lives besides fighting. Okay Akisame is a man of many talents but it's not the same as Kenichi et al's duel worlds of ordinary teenage life and the world of martial arts


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2008)

I knew Kenichi was going to lose that fight but that was just brutal. Forget about his physical condition but his mental state is probably in worse shape than anything physical Narasinha could have done to him. I wonder how long will it take for Kenichi to actually mentally prepare for martial arts once again?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 19, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> I knew Kenichi was going to lose that fight but that was just brutal. Forget about his physical condition but his mental state is probably in worse shape than anything physical Narasinha could have done to him. I wonder how long will it take for Kenichi to actually mentally prepare for martial arts once again?



I sense either a training arc or something involving a trip with a master (similar to when he went to the valley with the elder, with Sakaki on that guard mission, the second guard mission with Akisame and Sakaki, the trip Ma took to look for his brother if you want to consider it as such). Only masters left are Shigure and Appachai. A trip with either one would be interesting. With Shigure, it'd likely be some sword hunt. Nothing in particular comes to mind with Appachai though.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 19, 2008)

Apachai could teach him the ancient style even if Kenichi doesn't learn it he'll know how to defend against it due to Apa's lack of restraint


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, only Baki focuses so much on the fights, the characterrs have all become faceless. I remember when Oliver was cool, when Baki had a sense of humor. Yujiro can live like that, but when the entire main cast cares about nothing but a fight for over 100 chapters...it'd old.
> 
> And if I could choose to fight in a world like baki vs a world like HSD, I'd choose HSD because that way when I get injured my foe isn't gonna get all wierd with me laid out.
> 
> ...



Thats what so beautiful about Baki, pure battle and combat, so much thought into each beautiful battle.

PS: Hanayama>>>HSD Universe.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 19, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thats what so beautiful about Baki, pure battle and combat, so much thought into each beautiful battle.
> 
> PS: Hanayama<<<HSD Universe.



fixed


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally caught up with this series. Couple things:

- Why doesn't Ukita at least _ask_ to train under Akisame? Judo is derived from Jiu Jitsu after all. And if I remember correctly, he was the first member of Ragnorak to help out Kenichi. He deserves better than being a fodder.

- Tanimoto is annoying, smug, and a p*d*p****. Someone really needs to beat the shit out of him. 

- Siegfreid is awesome. Strongest member of the S-A IMO (apart from Kenichi of course). I hope the author gives him a proper fight against one of the Yami disciples. That bullshit fight with Berserker was just to hype him up for Tanimoto. Speaking of which...

Tanimoto leveling up so quick to beat Berserker was complete BS. Thor trained in the motherfucking mountains with boulders, high altitude, etc, and barely improves at all. While Tanimoto practices his slaps a bit and nearly doubles in power. BS.

- Damonji needs to join the S-A and take Ukita's place as the resident fodder/joke character. He still hasn't made up for all the shit he put Kenichi through.

As for the recent chapter; from what I've skimmed in this thread, I take it we're gonna have to go through another training arc?


----------



## ansoncarter (Nov 19, 2008)

why don't kenichi's teachers just go capture all the demon 9 fists or whatever

the demon9 fists all suck compared to them. It's not even worth watching. Like the master level guy from the island even got beat by the shinpaku alliance lol


----------



## ichi 15 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> I don't mean better manga but more popular manga.
> 
> HxH, Soul Eater, Claymore, Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!, Fairy Tail, Gantz, Negima, Air Gear
> 
> all of these would sooner have their own forum than Kenichi



HSD, day after day becomes more and more popular too. fairy tail is not so bad, i will try the others soon


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow. I didn't expect for him to kill him.

I expect training in the near future. From Appai.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 20, 2008)

ichi 15 said:


> HSD, day after day becomes more and more popular too. fairy tail is not so bad, i will try the others soon



Honestly on that list I only like HxH and Soul Eater. Claymore is alright I guess.

Ansoncarter: To me it seemed like Fortuna was just an arrogant dick and thought himself master class, but he actually wasn't.

I can't wait until Furinji Saiga shitstomps one of the Ryozanpaku masters

I mean it's gotta happen sometime.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> why don't kenichi's teachers just go capture all the demon 9 fists or whatever
> 
> the demon9 fists all suck compared to them. It's not even worth watching. Like the master level guy from the island even got beat by the shinpaku alliance lol



What..how the hell do the demon fists suck?

Fortuna wasn't even a member of the Shadow Fists..he was a member of Yami yes,but not of their ruling council,the 9 Shadow Fists.

One gave even Akisame trouble,the Pencack Silat user gave freaking Elder some trouble and their leader is none other than the son of the Elder,Furinji Saiga,who can keep those monsters in check and who must be at Elder's level,Elder literally being Chuck Norris level..

The 9 Shadow Fists are more than a match for the Masters..


----------



## isanon (Nov 20, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> Thor trained in the motherfucking mountains with boulders, high altitude, etc, and barely improves at all. While Tanimoto practices his slaps a bit and nearly doubles in power. BS.


 well the thing here is that Thor probably got much stronger (as in arm and leg streangth) but he is still a rather slow and un-agile fighter (unlike tanimoto) 

also we know for fact that tanimoto has trained under a true master  and we realy doesnt know much about thors teacher



ansoncarter said:


> why don't kenichi's teachers just go capture all the demon 9 fists or whatever


well duh, you want the manga to end within 2 chapters


----------



## Segan (Nov 20, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, Tanimoto's training has never been shown at any point in the series.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

chap 283 scan here: Source.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 20, 2008)

damn thats fast


----------



## Segan (Nov 20, 2008)

The guys ARE on a roll.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

i just want another batch release


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

ur wish has been granted, batch release of volume 31, chaps 282-286: Mangahelpers- Naruto Databook


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

fuck yeah 

this makes me happy yet sad at the same time 

because soon we catch up to the RAWS then its 1 chapter a week


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 20, 2008)

these scanners are too awesome lol


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

true stories


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 20, 2008)

SHIGURE-SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaan~...


----------



## Shintiko (Nov 20, 2008)

I need some DDL links damnit!


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 20, 2008)

This manga just gets better and better doesn't it


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 20, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> Finally caught up with this series. Couple things:
> 
> - Why doesn't Ukita at least _ask_ to train under Akisame? Judo is derived from Jiu Jitsu after all. And if I remember correctly, he was the first member of Ragnorak to help out Kenichi. He deserves better than being a fodder.



A. Has Ukita even been to Ryouzanpaku before?
B. Would he be able to handle the training?



> - Tanimoto is annoying, smug, and a p*d*p****. Someone really needs to beat the shit out of him.



I agree with the 2nd one. I don't find him annoying, rather his clashes with Nijima are pretty funny in my opinion. And how exactly is he a p*d*p****?



> - *Siegfreid is awesome*. Strongest member of the S-A IMO (apart from Kenichi of course). I hope the author gives him a proper fight against one of the Yami disciples. That bullshit fight with Berserker was just to hype him up for Tanimoto. Speaking of which..


.

*Yes*



> Tanimoto leveling up so quick to beat Berserker was complete BS. Thor trained in the motherfucking mountains with boulders, high altitude, etc, and barely improves at all. While Tanimoto practices his slaps a bit and nearly doubles in power. BS.



The first time Tanmito fought Kenichi, he was making dents in iron. I would hardly call his training just practicing slaps. Though Thor did one shot 3 of the people from the special ops team. He didn't really get much actual fight time after that due to his clash with Kanou



> - Damonji needs to join the S-A and take Ukita's place as the resident fodder/joke character. He still hasn't made up for all the shit he put Kenichi through.



I'm fine with that


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 20, 2008)

I was looking at the raws and Kenichi's little group seems to have gotten a new member. What I'm wondering is why? It's obvious that Kenichi is destined to fight all the male Yomi members so that leaves only the girls who are outnumbered by the girls on Kenichi's team. So am I to assume these guys trained so hard so they could fight some Yami/Yomi fodder


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2008)

Shigure fanservice is awesome and bloody sexy


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 21, 2008)

Shigure fan service is the best


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> I was looking at the raws and Kenichi's little group seems to have gotten a new member. What I'm wondering is why? It's obvious that Kenichi is destined to fight all the male Yomi members so that leaves only the girls who are outnumbered by the girls on Kenichi's team. So am I to assume these guys trained so hard so they could fight some Yami/Yomi fodder



who? was it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



renka?


 or some new character?


----------



## Segan (Nov 21, 2008)

As far as I know there are four female fighters in Shinpaku, and those are Freiya (Kaname), Valkyrie (Kisara), Miu and now Renka (if she has actually joined).

Miu isn't exactly an official member, but still a recognized ally.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 21, 2008)

I was referring to Renka but I didn't want to spoil anyone. That's obviousley no longer a concern either which way I'm wondering just who the Shinpaku Alliance has been training to fight since all but the female members of Yomi are reserved for Kenichi to fight and there aren't enough females to go around

Lucho Libre girl vs Miu
Jiujitsu girl vs Renka
??? vs Freya
??? vs Kisara


----------



## Segan (Nov 21, 2008)

I very much doubt that either Kaname or Kisara will fight any of the remaining Yomi inner members. Same goes for Takeda.

Though, I can see Tanimoto taking on one of Yami.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thats what so beautiful about Baki, pure battle and combat, so much thought into each beautiful battle.
> 
> PS: Hanayama>>>HSD Universe.



Considering we've seen the very best of the Bakiverse (Yujiro, Biscuit, Baki, and Pickle, maybe the 100+ year old Chinese guy who fought Yujiro at the Kaioh tournament; a list that you will notice Hanayama is not on), but we are a long ways away from seeing the very best of the Kenichiverse (we have yet to see the Elder or any of the Nine Shadow Fists save Alexander go all out), I seriously doubt that.

Don't get me wrong, Hanayama would be top tier in HSDK, no doubt, but he wouldn't be one of the elite.  He can probably beat weaker master-class fighters like Fortuna, the Savate assassin, and maybe the weakest members of the Nine Shadow Fists, but I can't see him even touching the Elder or Saiga (who has got to be godly).

In the end, he's just a brawler who can tank insane damage and deal it back.  The more esoteric fighters will hit him with weird one-hit kill stuff or just plain punch their fingers through his eyes into his brains (well, the Ryouzanpaku gang doesn't kill so they'll have a hell of a time with him, but the Nine Shadow Fist members have no such problems).  

Hell, Kanou's teacher can split a stone floor in half with a single punch, so he is at least near as strong as Speck and he didn't even seem to be trying hard when he did it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Shigure fan service is the best



shigure fanservice is soo good that if you came I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## isanon (Nov 21, 2008)

i hate chainweapons and mice


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 21, 2008)

the thing elder gave to shigure to give to kenichi 

shigure owned the last few scans


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

isanon said:


> i hate chainweapons and mice



That sounds like a weak excuse to complain.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 21, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I agree with the 2nd one. I don't find him annoying, rather his clashes with Nijima are pretty funny in my opinion. And how exactly is he a p*d*p****?


I think he is referring to the fact that Kenichi's sister is always following him.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> I think he is referring to the fact that Kenichi's sister is always following him.



Yeah, I think that's why he said it, but he clearly doesnt like it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> As far as I know there are four female fighters in Shinpaku, and those are Freiya (Kaname), Valkyrie (Kisara), Miu and now Renka (if she has actually joined).




so renka is the new member that Misery D Spare was talking about?


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> I very much doubt that either Kaname or Kisara will fight any of the remaining Yomi inner members. Same goes for Takeda.
> 
> Though, I can see Tanimoto taking on one of Yami.



You must have a pretty high opinion of him if you think he can take on members of Yami

Now that I think about it Frey could face a member of Yomi's weapon division. I assume they must have one as Yami has a weapons division and I can't see it's masters not having disciples. That still leaves Kisara et al sitting there twiddling their fingers


----------



## Hodor (Nov 21, 2008)

Heh lol, I'm sure we'll know soon.. I expect us to be caught up within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 21, 2008)

287-290 by Nerieru up @ Fh
wow gold


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 21, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Heh lol, I'm sure we'll know soon.. I expect us to be caught up within 2-3 weeks.



I doubt it as this is stuff happening in the very latest raws.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> I doubt it as this is stuff happening in the very latest raws.



Yea but Nerieru Scans is putting out batch releases of like 5 chapters every like 4 days. It's so nice.

Edit: Actually they released 15 chapters in the past 3 days.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 21, 2008)

My point is that before the time we see who everybody will fight we would have caught up meaning we'd have to wait for the weekly chapters rather than getting batch releases like we're doing now. So it'll be a while come what may.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> My point is that before the time we see who everybody will fight we would have caught up meaning we'd have to wait for the weekly chapters rather than getting batch releases like we're doing now. So it'll be a while come what may.



AHHHHH! So True, I dont even wanna think about that time.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 21, 2008)

To those saying Shigure is the same age as Akisame I direct you to the fact that he was grown while she was a child when they first met. Shigure is somewhere between the Masters age and Kenichi's but closer to the latter than the former.

It's amazing that Shigure has been holding her own against this guy while not even fighting with the intent to kill. That's the Masters for you though still I'd like to see them struggling in battle even when going all out.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 21, 2008)

So from this fight I think it's pretty evident Shigure is the weakest of the masters, even if she was holding back this guy isn't even the leader of the Weapons corp, let alone a Shadow 9 Fist


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Nov 21, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> A. Has Ukita even been to Ryouzanpaku before?
> B. Would he be able to handle the training?



A. Uh, don't think so. I'm pretty sure he at least talked to one of the masters before though.

B. Definitely. Ukita's body is already fairly conditioned from his Judo training. If he can keep up the same willpower and determination he showed in the D&D, there should be no problem.



> I agree with the 2nd one. I don't find him annoying, rather his clashes with Nijima are pretty funny in my opinion. And how exactly is he a p*d*p****?



His relationship with Honoka is pretty suspicious if you ask me. I bet that whole "My sister died, that's why I train so hard " shtick is just a front so nobody suspects anything when they see him hanging out with little girls.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 21, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> So from this fight I think it's pretty evident Shigure is the weakest of the masters, even if she was holding back this guy isn't even the leader of the Weapons corp, let alone a Shadow 9 Fist


Pretty much, but I think everyone always had this impression. She is also the youngest master so I think it's normal for her to be the weakest.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I always suspected it, but we'd never actually seen her fight after all.

But I'm glad to see Kenichi get over (or rather embrace) his fear so quickly. Would've been sooo boring had it been dragged out.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> A. Has Ukita even been to Ryouzanpaku before?
> 
> *Yes, he has.  He's been there at least twice.*
> 
> ...



Tanimoto's training consists of him holding up his entire body (while wearing weights) using the back of his palms, over a pit of spikes!  Yeah.  Thor's training is tame by comparison, and is probably all strength-based, which means jack against guys who blitz.

Oh, and the last page of chapter 290 was pure Shigure smex!  You can actually tell she's cold through the chain mail!


----------



## Glued (Nov 22, 2008)

You know I sometimes wonder what would have happened had Thor won and Kenichi would forced to be a sumo disciple?


----------



## Segan (Nov 22, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> You must have a pretty high opinion of him if you think he can take on members of Yami


He fought a master class head on. Given the general difference between our young fighters and the masters, that's pretty impressive even though it was with the help of the rest of Shinpaku alliance.



G-Man said:


> Tanimoto's training consists of him holding up his entire body (while wearing weights) using the back of his palms, over a pit of spikes!  Yeah.  Thor's training is tame by comparison, and is probably all strength-based, which means jack against guys who blitz.


I can't remember having seen Tanimoto's training. Where was that? It sounds reasonable, though, given Tanimoto's figure.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> He fought a master class head on. Given the general difference between our young fighters and the masters, that's pretty impressive even though it was with the help of the rest of Shinpaku alliance.
> 
> I can't remember having seen Tanimoto's training. Where was that? It sounds reasonable, though, given Tanimoto's figure.



He said himself Fortuna was master class trash. He's not taking on Yami anytime soon


----------



## Segan (Nov 23, 2008)

Not Yami, but Yomi...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2008)

Bunch of releases. enjoy!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2008)

I need 291-300 before reading that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I need 291-300 before reading that.



Exactly.

I see that Ch.292 and 309-310 have been released. So, at the very least I'll have to wait until 291 is released so I can read 292.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> So from this fight I think it's pretty evident Shigure is the weakest of the masters, even if she was holding back this guy isn't even the leader of the Weapons corp, let alone a Shadow 9 Fist



Do we even know how the Weapons group is organised? He could be high ranked or low ranked for all we know until we know more I'm going to withhold judgement on how strong or weak Shigure is as a result of this fight


----------



## G-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> He fought a master class head on. Given the general difference between our young fighters and the masters, that's pretty impressive even though it was with the help of the rest of Shinpaku alliance.
> 
> *As he said, Fortuna was at the "garbage"-level of the Master-class, and even then he needed help.  Yami members are on a whole other level.
> 
> ...



During the fight with Berzerker, he flashes back to his training under Ma Sougetsu and comments that his master taught him that defeat is the same as death in battle (hence the pit of spikes under him if he failed in his training).


----------



## G-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> So from this fight I think it's pretty evident Shigure is the weakest of the masters, even if she was holding back this guy isn't even the leader of the Weapons corp, let alone a Shadow 9 Fist



The weapon corps is completely different from the the Nine Shadow Fists, who are the heads of Yami's bare-handed fighting division.

For all we know, this guy might be the second strongest of the weapon division, he might be a member of the weapon division's equivalent of the 9 Shadow Fists.

He's certainly the first opponent we've seen whose been confirmed to have supersonic speed in his attacks (the others make shockwaves when their hits collide but we have no idea if they are supersonic).

Also keeping in mind that the entire fight Shigure has been using the back of her sword and trying not to kill him with a real katana (much harder than not killing someone with your bare hands) while he has seriously been trying to kill her.

That said, I don't think she's the weakest per say, though she's definitely one of the weaker masters due to her being so young (not to mention she barely ever nails Master Ma when he trys peeking on her so he at least is faster than her).


----------



## G-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know I sometimes wonder what would have happened had Thor won and Kenichi would forced to be a sumo disciple?



The series would have ended.

Thor would still be a member of Ragnarok, and Kenichi wouldn't have been able to beat the likes of Odin with just combat sumo moves (nevermind how long it would take him to get the proper figure for sumo or even if his new master Thor would allow him to fight Odin).

Eventually, we would learn what Odin and Kensei had in mind in founding Ragnarok and opposing Yomi, and it would have ended in a bloodbath.  Odin is the only member of Ragnarok whose on Yomi's level and the others would have been killed.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 23, 2008)

I assume Yami's defeat will coincide with Yomi's so that there's no chance of them gathering new disciples and Kenichi having to fight Yomi all over again. As such I assume this is the last arc as it seems unlikely there'll be any other group of disciples for Kenichi to fight. There's masters unalligned with Yami or Ryuzonpaku who likely have disciples of their own meaning Kenichi might have more battles ahead but I don't see there being stories in the same format as the Ragnarok and Yomi arcs


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 23, 2008)

chap 291-294 scanned: Bunch of releases. enjoy!


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 23, 2008)

I liked these chapters. Lol @ Pollux as cheerleader.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 23, 2008)

lol at shigure posibly having a crush on kenichi. great batch of chapters. boris was also funny.


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 291-294 scanned: Bunch of releases. enjoy!


i love these batch releases


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2008)

Oboro said:


> lol at shigure posibly having a crush on kenichi. great batch of chapters. boris was also funny.



Screw Mui go for Shigure


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 23, 2008)

I think Shigure sees Kenichi as her brother or son. Like every other master in Ryozanpaku.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Screw Mui go for Shigure




It has to happen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL...I'm not surprised Hermit stayed fully clothed even at the beach, since he hates attention xDD

And something tells me Borris is going to be quite conflicted when the battle begins.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what style Kensei and Odin use? I don't remember it being made clear Same with Mr. Fortuna.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 23, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...I'm not surprised Hermit stayed fully clothed even at the beach, since he hates attention xDD



I think it was more of because he diddent want everyone to know he was built. since it dosent help heep up his mask.



Kira Yamato said:


> And something tells me Borris is going to be quite conflicted when the battle begins.



to be honest , I dont see boris as a bad guy. I think he could be a posible new ally in the future.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> I assume Yami's defeat will coincide with Yomi's so that there's no chance of them gathering new disciples and Kenichi having to fight Yomi all over again. As such I assume this is the last arc as it seems unlikely there'll be any other group of disciples for Kenichi to fight. There's masters unalligned with Yami or Ryuzonpaku who likely have disciples of their own meaning Kenichi might have more battles ahead but I don't see there being stories in the same format as the Ragnarok and Yomi arcs



Maybe then he stops fighting deciples?  Remember, they are DECIPLES, there are always ones stronger than them.  It's Kenichi's job to get stronger, and I hope to eventually see him as the master.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Maybe then he stops fighting deciples?  Remember, they are DECIPLES, there are always ones stronger than them.  It's Kenichi's job to get stronger, and I hope to eventually see him as the master.


I believe this will be the last arc but that doesn't mean the manga will end soon. Kenichi takes almost 50 chapters to defeat 1 YOMI member


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

If I remember right the longest fight was against Ryuuto, though Shou took a few chapters, a lot of it was other fights that they put in.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Maybe then he stops fighting deciples?  Remember, they are DECIPLES, there are always ones stronger than them.  It's Kenichi's job to get stronger, and I hope to eventually see him as the master.



That'll mean the manga has ended/is ending as it is after all about Kenichi being the the strongest disciple.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> If I remember right the longest fight was against Ryuuto, though Shou took a few chapters, a lot of it was other fights that they put in.


I meant that between each fight is more or less 50 chapters. Kenichi defeated Ryuuto at chapter 143, defeated Jihan at chapter 188, then defeted Shou at chapter 263 and his fight against Boris will end at chapter 304. 4 YOMI fights in 201 chapter. We'll probably have more 200/300 chapters. That's what I meant


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> That'll mean the manga has ended/is ending as it is after all about Kenichi being the the strongest disciple.



well he wont stop being a deciple, but that doesnt mean he cant defeat stronger opponents.  Or rather, it's possible that it will lead into a sequel that's simply History's Strongest, Kenichi..Meh.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> That'll mean the manga has ended/is ending as it is after all about Kenichi being the the strongest disciple.



It won't end until Kenichi has the power to protect Miu..and to protect Miu Kenichi has to be no more and no less than the strongest man on this planet..

Don't forget Furinji Saiga,the One Shadow..who do you think that he will fight with?

The Elder?


Or how about how Kensei said that they will meet again in the future and that their paths crossed eachother?

This manga will go on for a long time..not that I dislike that..


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

Masters have faced Masters since the begining I see no reason for that to change especially when we haven't seen everything the Masters are capable of. If Kenichi beats a master it'll likely involve teamwork I can see him and Miu fighting Saiga together for the purposes of developing Miu and her relationship with Kenichi but other than that I don't see him beating a master.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

I believe the elder will fight seiga, and possibly lose.. leading way for kenichi to beat him in the end of the manga.  Of course, to do that.. he'd have to be stronger than the elder and his masters.. that'd take several years for him to accomplish.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Masters have faced Masters since the begining I see no reason for that to change especially when we haven't seen everything the Masters are capable of. If Kenichi beats a master it'll likely involve teamwork I can see him and Miu fighting Saiga together for the purposes of developing Miu and her relationship with Kenichi but other than that I don't see him beating a master.



Yes,Kenichi has never defeated a Master yet,but than again in those cases he was:

a)weak as a kitten compared to them 

and 

b)in all of those cases,it was never personal..unlike,ya know,the guy who killed Miu's mother..

Think of how much he has progressed until now,when he was a noob at the beginning.

And even if he can't beat him right now,than I fully expect an epilogue to show him in his prime against Saiga.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

If he's the strongest disciple and Yomi & Yami are defeated then the manga can end with only the implication that he'll achieve master level in the future. I'd be more than satisfied with him and Miu tagteaming Saiga and I don't see how it'd detract from the fight being personal to Kenichi.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> If he's the strongest disciple and Yomi & Yami are defeated then the manga can end with only the implication that he'll achieve master level in the future. I'd be more than satisfied with him and Miu tagteaming Saiga and I don't see how it'd detract from the fight being personal to Kenichi.



Because it's a shonen and I want my goddamned final fight to be mano-a-mano..


But seriously,you don't think that he will be Master level by the end of this manga?


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

So far this manga's been pretty clear about powerlevels and it hasn't shied from the idea of teamwork taking both these into account here's what I percieve as being the logical way in which a battle with Saiga would occur from most to least logical:
~ Elder vs Saiga
~ Kenichi, Miu plus another/ group of others vs Saiga
~ Kenichi & Miu vs Saiga
~ Kenichi vs Saiga

Personally I reckon all the masters will be significantly affected at least emotionally by the loss of their disciples making it easier to defeat them or possibly resulting in reform though the latter is extremely unlikely. I don't view the Master fights as being the highlight or purpose of this manga so Kenichi's final battle being vs the leader of Yomi is more than climactic enough to end the manga on especially if it coincides with the Elder taking out his son. I suppose some might think the Masters fight would steal the spotlight but having it before or after is an even worse idea.


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm surprised to see that you guys think the defeat of Yomi and Yami will end the series altogether. Did it never occur to you that Ryozanpaku and Yami aren't the only martial artists at this level?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> I'm surprised to see that you guys think the defeat of Yomi and Yami will end the series altogether. Did it never occur to you that Ryozanpaku and Yami aren't the only martial artists at this level?


They are said to be the best


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2008)

That's completely besides the point.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's completely besides the point.


Elaborate.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> I'm surprised to see that you guys think the defeat of Yomi and Yami will end the series altogether. Did it never occur to you that Ryozanpaku and Yami aren't the only martial artists at this level?



There's definately others but I don't see them being organisations like Yami or Ragnarok which means the manga would have to alter it's format for the battles afterwards i.e. having Kenichi fighting the members from weakest to strongest*. It could work but it'd seem more evil disciple of the week than I'd like

* - this format was mixed up a bit in this arc as Shou is implied to be the strongest and Kenichi beat him 2nd rather than last. This could be countered by assuming that the others are actually stronger than Shou or Shou's defeat was due to reasons other than Kenichi's superiority.


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Elaborate.


Ryozanpaku and Yami may be the best martial artists, but they sure aren't the only ones. Kenichi's path doesn't necessarily have to end with Yami/Yomi's defeat.



Misery D Spare said:


> There's definately others but I don't see them being organisations like Yami or Ragnarok which means the manga would have to alter it's format for the battles afterwards i.e. having Kenichi fighting the members from weakest to strongest*. It could work but it'd seem more evil disciple of the week than I'd like
> 
> * - this format was mixed up a bit in this arc as Shou is implied to be the strongest and Kenichi beat him 2nd rather than last. This could be countered by assuming that the others are actually stronger than Shou or Shou's defeat was due to reasons other than Kenichi's superiority.


I don't really see why it has to be an organization to be Kenichi's adversary. But that aside, Yami-like organization may not seem likely, but who's to say that there won't be an obscure organization comparable to Yami's strength?

Or other young martial artists as powerful or more than Yomi, that travel to Japan as they hear of Kenichi's feats against Yomi? There's gotta be people that are rising to master level just like Kenichi that we don't know of.

All I'm saying, I don't see why Yami's end would spell the end of the Kenichi series.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

I suppose you're right there's no reason why it should end. The end of the Ragnarok arc was a good place to end as the anime showed but the Yomi arc doesn't feel like an add on so I can see new enemies being introduced and it feeling like a logical extension of the story rather than something tacked on.

Now I'll sit here and wait for chapters 295 - 303 and by my reckoning we'll be caught up

*EDIT* I'm currently reading the fight between Apachai and the bird guy and it seems there's more than enough Masters and disciples of a high caliber and their part of an organisation at that. Foreshadowing if you ask me but what do I know.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 24, 2008)

Honestly i dont care if after Yami things become repetitive because i like this manga a lot and if there are fights and prgression of Kenichi's character, this manga can go for another 800 chapters for all i care.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeh, this manga is obviously not about it's groundbreaking storytelling or thoughtful arcs.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

It might not be but it's storyline is actually somewhat more coherant than those that are. Anyway 2 topics for discussion. Firstly after reading the discussion about child prodigies can we assume Kenichi is one despite his masters words since he's beaten people who lived in the world of martial arts their whole lives after having only done it for a year or are the masters just unspeakably good at training. Secondly now it's clear Renka is a prodigy as well and we've seen more of what she can do, who do people think is stronger between her and Miu


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ryozanpaku and Yami may be the best martial artists, but they sure aren't the only ones. Kenichi's path doesn't necessarily have to end with Yami/Yomi's defeat.


If he defeats YOMI/Yami, he becomes the strongest disciple. Why would the manga continue after that? Unless the mangaka wants to turn Kenichi into a master.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

Well it's implied there's other Masters out there as such it's not impossible that there's disciples on the same level or greater than Yomi. Yami/Yomi sparks me as being great not only because of their great skill but also their great resources


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 24, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> If he defeats YOMI/Yami, he becomes the strongest disciple. Why would the manga continue after that? Unless the mangaka wants to turn Kenichi into a master.



But what if there's a disciple that is super master class and his master is ultra-super-duper master class!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 24, 2008)

Link removed has them online, but lil bit slow.


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> *If he defeats YOMI/Yami, he becomes the strongest disciple. *Why would the manga continue after that? Unless the mangaka wants to turn Kenichi into a master.


I'm not the one to take such presumptions.

There might be other disciples of single masters that would be as strong as Yomi or stronger. Also, there could be young people that don't have a master, but are on a similar level or slightly higher than Kenichi.

I'm not taking the formula you think this series is going to follow for granted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, pretty cruel tactic to take out everyone, fighter or civilian.  It would be a given that Hermit would fight, but It was interesting to see what Rachel and Ethan would do in that situation. Things sure have gotten interesting.


----------



## isanon (Nov 25, 2008)

haha im starting to like the attention whore 

but i wonder how hermit would know about old soviet special forces fighting tecnuiqes


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 25, 2008)

isanon said:


> haha im starting to like the attention whore
> 
> but i wonder how hermit would know about old soviet special forces fighting techniques



cause he's hermit nuff said.


----------



## isanon (Nov 25, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> cause he's hermit nuff said.


no its not


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 25, 2008)

Boris better join Shinpaku


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 25, 2008)

Shinpaku is already pretty big as it is I don't think they need anymore members


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 25, 2008)

Kick that long haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out that never does anything then. Make room for Boris


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 25, 2008)

isanon said:


> no its not



the guy is the anti-kenchi. kenchi goes "WHA! NEW FIGHTING STYLE!!!", hermit goes "meh."


----------



## isanon (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Kick that long haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out that never does anything then. Make room for Boris


you mean kisiharas captin ?? or do you mean takeda??


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Kick that long haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out that never does anything then. Make room for Boris



Takeda or are you referring to one the background characters who only have speaking parts


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 25, 2008)

Kisara's captain. 

Takeda is awesome and I wish he had more spotlight.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 25, 2008)

My point isn't that Shinpaku has too many members my point is it's got so many strong fighters [ which excludes the grunts] that if it gets any more it'll be as powerful as Yomi only lacking the same resources. Shinpaku as underdogs in the Martial arts world seems better to me than them being the reigning champs who people try to unseat


----------



## Jugger (Nov 25, 2008)

Boris is perfect to work under that alien


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 25, 2008)

Jugger said:


> Boris is perfect to work under that alien



There would probably be some friction, jealousy, and comedic moments between he and Siegfried over who is the most dedicated underling.  I think it'd be funny to see them trying to one-up each other.


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Boris better join Shinpaku


He won't.

And, Kisara has a captain? o_0


----------



## Vault (Nov 25, 2008)

so akisame v alexander round 2


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2008)

finally we get to see more master level fights, there wont be any escaping this time


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2008)

God bless Nerieru


----------



## Heero (Nov 25, 2008)

fuck yes Nerierupek


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

thx for links ppl 

these scanners are just  and


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 25, 2008)

these scanners are lols lol


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 25, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Holy fuck,are these guys monsters or what..



yea seriously , I wonder what they'll do when their caught up with the raws


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2008)

The rate of these releases are insane. It's like it's my birthday and Christmas wrapped into one 

Awesome last couple of chapters. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a feeling Kenichi and Borris would team up at some point and that teacher provided the right motivation for that to happen.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Out of fucking nowhere: Sigfried!
2. That's a pretty kickass strongest combo Tanmito has there
3. Akisame vs. Gaidar: DO WANT


----------



## Majeh (Nov 25, 2008)

Ummm im trying to read this on MangaFox and i c that 299 is only 5 pages..? Is there a reason for that..?


----------



## BVB (Nov 26, 2008)

I can finally see shigures nipples on the colorspreas


----------



## Jotun (Nov 26, 2008)

Apparently this is a spin off/remake of the original? Anyone have a link? Also does anyone know what the latest raw chap is?

I have to say, the art in this manga just improves alot after like chapter 140. Still abit corny at times, but hell if I don't love the full package.


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

What, they didn't, did they?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

yepp they did, and it's been a while actually. you'll see some apachai awesomeness.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha 9 chapters left until we start to feel like other manga fans.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

from my experience i can say that, there're appears more discussion when manga is uptodate and being released single chapter on a weekly base. when there're batch releases it causes less discussion. and we can brag about boobs all the time


*Spoiler*: _appetizer_ 



btw, there's a chapter coming up and it's about only nude chicks. and surprisingly they all have huge boobs, sometimes it feels like "ahh, all japanese chicks have huge boobs. not."


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> from my experience i can say that, there're appears more discussion when manga is uptodate and being released single chapter on a weekly base. when there're batch releases it causes less discussion. and we can brag about boobs all the time
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _appetizer_
> ...



Are you talking about chapter 315?!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Are you talking about chapter 315?!?


 
i think so, cant remember the number.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 26, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> from my experience i can say that, there're appears more discussion when manga is uptodate and being released single chapter on a weekly base. when there're batch releases it causes less discussion. and we can brag about boobs all the time
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _appetizer_
> ...



I hope they're fighting as well since whilst I enjoy fanservice as much as the next person a chapter of nothing but will be a waste of my time


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

There are plenty girls that are flat chested or have moderate sizes. They just don't get as much screentime as the big breasts. ^__^


----------



## Hodor (Nov 26, 2008)

Heero said:


> fuck yes Nerierupek



XD at first I read that as Nomeru <.<... since they start with N's and both end in eru... you see how that can happen.  Might as well thank me too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow. I didn't expect for Boris and Kenichi to be working together right after their fight was interrupted.

How many chapters are we behind by?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Only 15, I think.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 26, 2008)

only 15?! shittt


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 26, 2008)

The last chapter released in Japan was 314 and we'll get chapter 315 this week. So yeah, 15.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 27, 2008)

Question is Renka Kensei's eldest child or is it unknown where she fits in


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Question is Renka Kensei's eldest child or is it unknown where she fits in



Didn't she mention that she has a younger brother?


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 27, 2008)

Apparently Kensei's got 3 kids but I'm not sure if the gender or age of any of the others has been mentioned


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2008)

301 is out... get it here: Elementals


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice to see that despite his feelings for Miu Kenichi's a healthy male. I was begining to think with his ludicrous resistance to Renka's charms and him not fainting from blood loss at the sight of naked Shigure that this manga wouldn't be adequate enough to instigate fierce shipping debates.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2008)

chap 301 scan is out @ mangafox now:


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 27, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 301 scan is out @ mangafox now:


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2008)

^nandayo?  best line = 'is she a master class'


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 27, 2008)

Seeing this fight and the one against Tirawit I'm starting to doubt the suggestion that Shou lost because he was too perfect. He must have been simply weak


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 27, 2008)

Funny how they team up and then they fight each other again


----------



## Jugger (Nov 28, 2008)

I checked raws 

*Spoiler*: __ 



That jujutsu girl looks like she could be Shigure sister


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2008)

Jugger said:


> I checked raws
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Is that guess based purely on physical appeareance,or you know Japanese and that is alluded to in this chapter?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 28, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Is that guess based purely on physical appeareance,or you know Japanese and that is alluded to in this chapter?



appeareance i have no idea of japanese


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 28, 2008)

i think shigure was the only child, unless his daddy had another family somewhere else.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i think shigure was the only child, unless his daddy had another family somewhere else.



Well,we still don't know who Shigure's mother is..

And if she is dead or alive.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 28, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Seeing this fight and the one against Tirawit I'm starting to doubt the suggestion that Shou lost because he was too perfect. He must have been simply weak



To be fair, Shou was completely f**king his $#!+ up!  He was a bloody mess after fighting Shou, not to mention Shou's notoriously bad habit of underestimating everyone but himself.

He has yet to be seriously injured by Boris (or even given a minor injury), and Tirawit took advantage of Kenichi's psychological weaknesses to land a normally fatal attack.

Redo that fight, put Miu there for motivation, and have Tirawit say nothing, and I'm betting it would have gone down very differently.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 28, 2008)

Boris x that female teacher should happen 

Also, do you think Tanimoto or Siegfried could beat Boris individually?


----------



## Segan (Nov 28, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Seeing this fight and the one against Tirawit I'm starting to doubt the suggestion that Shou lost because he was too perfect. He must have been simply weak


1. Just because Shou was leader of Yomi, it doesn't mean, the others aren't as strong as him. There can be ten equally strong fighters, but there can be only one leader. And that was Shou.
2. After the first killing blow Kenichi survived thanks to Shigure's chainmail, Shou grossly underestimated him for the most part of the fight, when he had plenty of opportunities after temporarily taking him out of commission. Kenichi only lasted so long because of the inhuman endurance he gained from his training.
3. Tirawit exploited Kenichi's mind. If you look at it from a tactical viewpoint, Tirawit was cunning for setting up the fight the way he did. He's not just a brawler, but also an user of mindgames. You're fighting in your head before you start attacking.

In sheer ability, Shou Kanou was probably the most gifted disciple in Yomi.

As far as absolutely legit victories against Yomi go, Boris will be Kenichi's first one. That Prince disciple had to fight on completely unfamiliar ground, that didn't respond too well to his martial arts, and Shou had his PIS.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 28, 2008)

> Boris x that female teacher should happen
> 
> Also, do you think Tanimoto or Siegfried could beat Boris individually?



Tanimoto maybe, but Sieg's style revolves a lot around countering strikes and circular motion, whereas Boris' Sambo involves many powerful grappling moves.  It'd be a bad match-up for Sieg's style.

I don't doubt that Sieg would give Boris a hell of a fight though.  He's the only one besides Takeda and Tanimoto who has shown any real promise of reaching Master class before the series ends (unless there is some time skip epilogue at the end).  The Elder himself said he would one day reach that level and that's more praise than I've ever seen the Elder give anyone else save Kenichi and some of Kenichi's enemies.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> 1. Just because Shou was leader of Yomi, it doesn't mean, the others aren't as strong as him. There can be ten equally strong fighters, but there can be only one leader. And that was Shou.
> 2. After the first killing blow Kenichi survived thanks to Shigure's chainmail, Shou grossly underestimated him for the most part of the fight, when he had plenty of opportunities after temporarily taking him out of commission. Kenichi only lasted so long because of the inhuman endurance he gained from his training.
> 3. Tirawit exploited Kenichi's mind. If you look at it from a tactical viewpoint, Tirawit was cunning for setting up the fight the way he did. He's not just a brawler, but also an user of mindgames. You're fighting in your head before you start attacking.
> 
> ...



Prior to recieving training from all the masters Shou being weaker or as strong as the other disciples would make sense but after he should be better than them since he has their training added to his own


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Prior to recieving training from all the masters Shou being weaker or as strong as the other disciples would make sense but after he should be better than them since he has their training added to his own



Yeah,but the Fists never wanted to pass on to him all of their techniques,seeing as they were selfish and wanted the supremacy of their own style of martial arts.

I don't really think that they taught him all they knew.

I think that Shou was the most promising one,the one that could indeed inherit all of the other's styles,but not the strongest.

I am pretty fucking sure that the disciple of the One Shadow is stronger than he was..dunno about Tirawit and the hooded guy..


----------



## Segan (Nov 29, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Prior to recieving training from all the masters Shou being weaker or as strong as the other disciples would make sense but after he should be better than them since he has their training added to his own


Did you just ignore the rest of my post? Shou lost because of consequences of PIS during the fight.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> Did you just ignore the rest of my post? Shou lost because of consequences of PIS during the fight.



I'm not ignoring them I simply didn't reply to those I agreed with. Kenichi didn't wear Shigure's vest against Tirawit or Boris and it's been stated by Kenichi himself that it makes a lot of differance.


----------



## Dimeron (Nov 29, 2008)

Personally, despite Shou's potential, I don't think he's the strongest member of Yomi. Probably one of the stronger ones, but not the strongest.

Stanley siblings showed no fear when they are about to fight him, and after he's dead, the way the Yomi talked make me think most of them did not consider him to be the strongest either.

That said, as Boris has sated, disciples are constantly improving, so Yomi members who are not quite as strong as Shou before could very well surpassed him after he has died. Especially if the gap was not that big in the first place.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2008)

im certain shou wasnt the strongest


----------



## armorknight (Nov 29, 2008)

Shou was and probably will continue to be the strongest YOMI member in terms of pure fighting ability. He had the perfect combination of speed, power, technique, and skills. The only reason Kenichi beat him was because of CIS and PIS. However, he wasn't a good tactician and was a piss poor judge of people. As the manga stated, he was a pure martial artist who only used martial arts in a fight. Kenichi isn't going to get the kind of powerup that he got when fighting Shou ever again, and he now has to fight the YOMI members who use both brain and brawn. It makes for quite the unique situation.


----------



## Segan (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone have scans of chapters 302-305?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Does anyone have scans of chapters 302-305?



If you mean in english ,then no. Nerieru hasn't released them yet.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> No, but Nerieru has 302-314
> "Don't get cocky Kisame".



Holy shit!

Edit: Akisame's muscles..


----------



## Segan (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Dimeron (Nov 30, 2008)

Woo, this is awesome. But now have to wait for weekly releases like every other manga. 

Hm... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



elder Wang and his Alliance, I wonder if he will be the Big bad after Yomi arc is finished. Foreshadowing?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2008)

Dimeron said:


> Woo, this is awesome. But now have to wait for weekly releases like every other manga.
> 
> Hm...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that Wang will be in particular the enemy,but surely this opens up the possibility that more unknown super-master class fighters are out there.

Don't forget about the salaryman who wants Kensei's (The Fist Saint) head..


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, I just finished reading Boris vs Kenichi and Akisa vs Gaidar. That was an awesome fight. Matsuena impressed me this time.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuuuck, now we gotta wait weekly is it? I liked the side by side fight style with Ken and his master. Looks like we are going to get another drama fight though with the yomi kid :/


----------



## Segan (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, fuck you, Miu. Why can't you leave it to Kenichi?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 30, 2008)

pretty interesting development. renka vs miu is always fun to watch.
we're finally caught up with rawszzzzzz


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm reading through the recent releases... and I have a few things to say before i forget...

1. SHIGURE-SAAAAAAN!~

2. SO MOE I COULD D-HNNNGGGGH

3. DEAR GOD RENKA DID YOU... OH GOD RENKA...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 1, 2008)

i still find it proper funny when hermit yells at kenichi 'who the hell is natsu chan!'


----------



## Segan (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm currently re-reading HSDK, and I got reminded of how funny it was when Kenichi started training.

Shame that we don't get this kind of comedy today anymore.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 1, 2008)

We don't?... it's true it's become more and more serious regarding some matters... but there's always some comedy around...


----------



## Glued (Dec 1, 2008)

Life in itself is very funny.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey I still think Ken trying to protect Miu is funny, thats enough for me.


----------



## armorknight (Dec 1, 2008)

You know, this whole situation with Renka and Chikage is one big LOLfest in itself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2008)

Kushinada's confused expression is soo cute


----------



## Turrin (Dec 2, 2008)

I Just read up to the knew chapters and just started reading this manga where the anime left off a couple of months ago, but i don't get why so many people are questioning how Ken beat Shou. The answer is very simple: The ultimate Sekkukin(or howeve its spelled) only works after understanding your opponet and forming your resolve. Ken has yet to master the ultimate Sekkukin to the point where he can use it freely in any fight or to its highest potential.

The reason why he could use it against Shou to its full potential was because he was able to reach and understanding with Shou feelings about Mui which corisponded to his own and all that typical shonnen BS. When it comes to Boris and the other guy he had a harded time understanding their trueselves. He eventually began to understand boris which is why the ultimate Sekkukin began to work and he won that fight, but with the other guy who is completely heartless Ken has the least understanding of him so he won't be able to use the ultimate Sekkukin very well.

Also in this manga there are dozens of different martial arts so eventhough Shou's was probably the most dangerous overall and strongest overall in Yomi this doesn't mean that when it comes to Ken he is going to be the strongest fighter.


----------



## Glued (Dec 2, 2008)

Its not really BS. In martial arts there are always arguements about cross training vs Specialization. For example Mike Tyson trains in nothing, but boxing. In a fight with Mike Tyson prime, you fall after one punch. He can generate enough impact to knock out a cow.

Tirawat may only know one style, but he is better at that style than Shou.

Remember when Boris grabbed hold Kenichi and gave him a gut-wrench supplex. Do you guys honestly see Shou being able to use a gut-wrench supplex or any form of supplex?

Boris was a Sambo fighter, which means he can get in close range and grapple. He went inside the Seikuken unafraid of getting hit. 

Its not style ve style.

Its man vs man.

Tirawat is a better man than Shou. He could bend metal with his fingers.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking to myself on how to rank members of the Shinpaku Alliance and here?s the ranking I give:
1.	Renka/Miu
2.	Kenichi/Siegfried/Natsu
3.	Freya/Takeda/Kisara(using Nyakwando)/Thor
4.	Ukita

As for Ryozonpaku, here how I see it:
1.	Elder
2.	Akisame/Kensei
3.	Sakaki/Apachai
4.	Shigure


----------



## G-Man (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know about Apachai being the weakest.

He held back big time for most of his fight with that Chinese master, and still Renka was worried that Kenichi (who was clinging to the Chinese master's back) would be killed by the G-force speeds the two were moving around at.  

Not to mention he and that guy leaping to the 2nd floor, blocking a barrage of punches aimed at the waitress, and then jumping back down and resuming their exchange so fast only Renka noticed that they had even left the 1st floor.

Shigure only showed that kind of full body speed when she went all out, but Apachai was moving that fast while holding back massively.

Oh, and Apachai's secret punching technique (and the gang's reactions to it) was pure win!  The other Chinese girl and Kenichi had to cover their eyes and everyone else was flinching!

Apachai - *mangles the Chinese guy with his fists* Secret Technique!  The Punch You Can't Show to Children!!

Kenichi - *still trembling* We saw it!


----------



## Jugger (Dec 2, 2008)

I would rank it about same way but ad takeda same lvl as natsu and siegfried or atleast uper than Freya/Kisara/Thor


----------



## G-Man (Dec 2, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> I was thinking to myself on how to rank members of the Shinpaku Alliance and here?s the ranking I give:
> 1.	Renka/Miu
> 2.	Kenichi/Siegfried/Natsu
> 3.	Freya/Takeda/Kisara(using Nyakwando)/Thor
> ...



I kind of doubt Siegfried can beat Kenichi.  I'd put Tanomoto on par with Kenichi, yeah, but not Siegfried, as much as I love the nutcase!


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 2, 2008)

> 3. Sakaki/Apachai
> 4. Shigure


I wonder how master-class weapon master fight with weaponless master-class if they are close in level to each other.
I can't imagine how Apachai or Sakaki could dodge all of (bloodlusted) Shigure's strikes given her advantage in range/speed/agility. Well, speed/agility up to debate, but I think she's more proficient in it than Apachai/Sakaki.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 2, 2008)

G-Man said:


> I kind of doubt Siegfried can beat Kenichi.  I'd put Tanomoto on par with Kenichi, yeah, but not Siegfried, as much as I love the nutcase!



It's not a matter of beating Kenichi it's a matter of me being unable to say with certainly that one could beat the other. Takeda's training is impressive but he hasn't fought enough for me to say it's made him as powerful as say Natsu's training made him.



MrCinos said:


> I wonder how master-class weapon master fight with weaponless master-class if they are close in level to each other.
> I can't imagine how Apachai or Sakaki could dodge all of (bloodlusted) Shigure's strikes given her advantage in range/speed/agility. Well, speed/agility up to debate, but I think she's more proficient in it than Apachai/Sakaki.



Shigure is hard to place so far as I can see she spends more time fighting than the other Masters combined in far more dangerous situations but the fact is until we know where her opponent from Yami's weapon division ranked we can't place her. I suppose it's the same for Kensei as the guy he fought wasn't even part of One Shadow, Nine Fists but my bias and how efective Chinese Kenpo has been sghown as being lately* makes me rank him that highly

* - of which Kenmsei is the master of all forms


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 2, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> I was thinking to myself on how to rank members of the Shinpaku Alliance and here?s the ranking I give:
> 1.    Renka/Miu
> 2.    Kenichi/Siegfried/Natsu
> 3.    Freya/Takeda/Kisara(using Nyakwando)/Thor
> ...


I would rank them like this:

Shinpaku Alliance:
1 - Miu/Renka
2 - Kenichi
3 - Hermit
4 - Siegfried
5 - Takeda/Freya/Thor
6 - Kisara
7 - Ukita

Ryozanpaku

1 - Elder
2 - Kensei
3 - Akisame
4 - Sakaki/Apachai
5 - Shigure


----------



## Glued (Dec 2, 2008)

1) Kenichi
2) Miu
3) Renka
4) Tanimoto
5) Takeda
6) Siegfried 
7) Kisara
8) Freya
9) Thor
10) Ukita
11) Mezunma


----------



## Segan (Dec 2, 2008)

You know, I wouldn't go as far as rating Tanimoto below Miu or Renka. Just because Kenichi beat Tanimoto and he's having trouble sparring with Miu, it doesn't mean Tanimoto is inferior to our two top female fighters.


----------



## armorknight (Dec 2, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> 1) Kenichi
> 2) Miu
> 3) Renka
> 4) Tanimoto
> ...



You're seriously overestimating Takeda. He's at the level of Thor and Freya and definitely isn't above the new and improved Siegfried. He only has one slightly impressive feat, and that's doing marginally better than Freya and Thor against Sho. Besides, he had a fair bit of trouble against that 1st guy from the special ops team in D of D.

As for Kenichi being number one, it all depends on whether he can properly use the 2nd level of seikuken against Miu and Renka. Their movements are superior to his, so he needs the 2nd level in order to actually be able to hit them and dodge their powerful attacks. If he can catch them though, Kenichi pretty much wins.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 2, 2008)

Ben your not serious when you think Takeda is stronger then Siegfried?


----------



## Hodor (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it would be 

Miu/Renka/Kenich (I think they're at about the same level, though we frankly dont really know as they havnt really foght, and kenichi cant fight girls)
Hermit
Seig
Takeda
Freya
Kisara
Thor (I dont see thor as being very strong at all frankly)
Ukita

of the Masters...

Elder is best obviously
Akisame
Kensei
Apachai/Sakaki
Shigure

Excluding Shigure and Elder, I think they're pritty damn close to the same.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2008)

Well,Kenichi's power varies wildly..at his base I would put him around Hermit's level..

But if we are talking about the "Angry-Don't-You-Hurt-Miu" Kenichi ..

He is without a doubt top tier,stronger than even serious Miu in my opinion!


Also,chapter 316 raw is now out on MangaHelpers.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The JuJitsu master..she is awesome..hot,evil and awesome!

And we get a pretty big moment of character development for Miu..


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2008)

Colour me crazy but it you ask me Miu looks less attractive with her hair down and glasses off. Her partially braided hair when she's in her fighting gear is a happy medium but it's pales in comparison to her normal appearance when at school


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2008)

^Like her the best in her fighting uniform,with those side-braids too,like in the D of D..

 Don't particulary like her with the glasses..


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2008)

Glasses make every one look cute especially in manga and anime. Anyway it's not like there's a whole lot of girls wearing glasses in this manga. Miu is even more one of the crowd rather than someone who stands out. Sure there's her hair but if I were ranking women purely on physical appearance hair wouyld be one the last things I'd consider.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 3, 2008)

Hermit is beter than miu or renka imo and shigure is second behind invincible superman . Damn i wana see Furinji Saiga vs his dad  and will they make anime about the second part ???


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2008)

Hermit isn't stronger than Kenichi who's either on par with or weaker than Miu. Renka is currently recieving the same props Miu was getting before she got into serious fights and was in so doing dragged down to the level of her opponents. When Renka fights seriousley we can seperate the hype from the reality as we did with Miu.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2008)

Hm, that Jujutsu master seems like strongest female material. Given her age I think she could give a very serious/close fight with even Akisame or Ma Kensei. I wonder, whom she will fight in the end. 
Also, I like that her style based on 0% strength and 100% skill.

Nijima and Chikage should interact more often in future


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, Miu certainly stands out now, and I hope she keeps that look going while in school


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2008)

So..she is old..

Ehh..who cares as long as she is still hot?

So Miu did it for Kenichi,because he wants to see the loli-Yomi saved..

Nice one Miu!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 3, 2008)

lol at the jujitsu lady bieng old . but all that really matters is that shes still hot


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, Miu certainly stands out now, and I hope she keeps that look going while in school



She looks like generic anime hot girl to me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2008)

^^

do you do anything other than complaining xD


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2008)

I praise a lot of things just not the same things as you do and not at the same time. I was greatly amused as Akisame's hypocrisy, chuckled at Apachai's greed, felt a little sorry for Chikage and reaffirmed my love for Nijima. It was a great chapter I just don't see why people are jizzing over Miu when she doesn't look any better than she normally does and IMO looks decidedly less attractive than she does in other outfits.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2008)

^^

fair enough


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope Akisame isn't pitched against Kushinada as while I agree with it being a good match we've already seen him in action more than the other masters.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 4, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> I hope Akisame isn't pitched against Kushinada as while I agree with it being a good match we've already seen him in action more than the other masters.



It will be Kensei (Ma)


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

that we have. i wanna see ma go at it again... he should get a fight... or its sakaki's turn... although, i wanna a masters' team match against some other masters... unlikely to happen tho.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 5, 2008)

We've seen all but the Elder fighting at least half seriousley but no one but Akisame has actually fought and defeated a fist. Tirawit's master is reserved for Apachai and Saiga is likely reserved for the elder leaving all the remaining Masters up for grabs. What I'd like to see is James Shiba fighting. Master class boxing is something I want to see.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

i wanna see sakaki fight serious


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 5, 2008)

I was thinking about reading the manga from chapter 1 but the low quality of the early chapters arts stopped me in my tracks so can anyone list the chapters/arcs missed out by the anime so that I can read only them and so save my eyes from being melted out of my skull

I was browsing Nerieru's forum where someone suggested that Spark could join the Shinpaku Alliance. Personally I find this preferable to any of Yomi joining after being reformed as Spark appeared IMO far kinder than other Yomi members.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Dec 7, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> It will be Kensei (Ma)



He will win by seducing her.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 7, 2008)

After hearing her age ma will kill her for ruining his dreams


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2008)

This manga will turn into a seinin if Ma and the jujitsu chick fought.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> This manga will turn into a seinin if Ma and the jujitsu chick fought.



Lawl,she is much older than he is..I bet that she could teach him a thing or two..
Also..does anyone find it funny that in his youth  Ma Kensei was the spitting image of Ranma? 

But time forgives no one..


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Lawl,she is much older than he is..I bet that she could teach him a thing or two..
> Also..does anyone find it funny that in his youth  Ma Kensei was the spitting image of Ranma?
> 
> But time forgives no one..



Thats before or after she fights Ma naked?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Thats before or after she fights Ma naked?



If she would fight naked,that would mean instant defeat for Ma..

Just one look at those babies and that's it..fatality..




I now seriously wonder..how does Ma's wife look like?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> If she would fight naked,that would mean instant defeat for Ma..
> 
> Just one look at those babies and that's it..fatality..
> 
> ...



Ma's johnson will revive him and by the end of the fight Ma will be getting a second child.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Ma's johnson will revive him and by the end of the fight Ma will be getting a second child.



I belive that shes a bit too old to be able to have kids. but that would be great


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2008)

Oboro said:


> I belive that shes a bit too old to be able to have kids. but that would be great



when you look that fuckable your never too old to have children. Or let me rephrase, your never too old to keep a man like Ma from trying, repeatedly.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Ma's johnson will revive him and by the end of the fight Ma will be getting a second child.



Actually Ma already has two children,Renka and an unknown son who is younger than Renka.


Also,Ma's johnson is his automated fight system? 



Also..I think she is too old for children..


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Actually Ma already has two children,Renka and an unknown son who is younger than Renka.
> 
> 
> Also,Ma's johnson is his automated fight system?
> ...



well that chick going to give MA his third, though even if she can't have children I'm sure Ma will bang her like he shooting for triplets.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 11, 2008)

after all that... and now we have a one week break to wait through


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 11, 2008)

Seems to me that you guys are happy to read the chapter and leave it at that. The thread at Animesuki is far more active than this one even on days when we're merely waiting for a chapter.


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Seems to me that you guys are happy to read the chapter and leave it at that. The thread at Animesuki is far more active than this one even on days when we're merely waiting for a chapter.


I hope, by "activity" you don't mean nerdy comments about how hot the HSDK chicks are and anything related to this topic...?

It would be interesting to see how a spar between Kenichi and Takeda would go. Kenichi most likely is the superior fighter as of right now, but how big is the difference in reality?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Takeda needs a reason to fight first.  Right now, it's still a game to him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2008)

What game? He has a naturally cheerful personality. Doesn't mean he doesn't take things seriously.


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh fuck yes I've been waiting for a rematch between these two for ages.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 11, 2008)

Kenichi vs Takeda should be awesome.

Will Takeda be able to give some serious trouble to Kenichi or not? I mean, Boris kind of trouble.


----------



## notme (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd rather see Kenichi fight Siegfried or Hermit again to be honest.  Siegfried got a massive boost since their last fight (even Kenichi's masters recognize Sieg's abilities).   Kenichi won't be able to walk straight up to him and win with single attack anymore.  Also, Kenichi never really did have a proper fight with Hermit to begin with.

Sure, Takeda was limited to the use of his right hand and used boxing rules when they fought, but it was not too long ago that he was commenting about how much Kenichi had surpassed him...


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope Kenichi starts sparring with all ofthem from now on.

Also, have we seen a serious fight between Miu and Renka? This should be entertaining.


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2008)

Miu vs. Renka should pretty much be a tie.


----------



## notme (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, Miu and Renka are both geniuses who have grown up in the world of martial arts.  They should be pretty equal.  

I would kind of like to learn more about the super soldier program that Miu might have been a product of though.  I forget the name, but it is the program that Shou was bought from and Miu said the name was familiar.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2008)

notme said:


> Yeah, Miu and Renka are both geniuses who have grown up in the world of martial arts.  They should be pretty equal.
> 
> I would kind of like to learn more about the super soldier program that Miu might have been a product of though.  I forget the name, but it is the program that Shou was bought from and Miu said the name was familiar.



The eugenics program that created Shou and of which Miu might be a product as well is called Kuremisago.


----------



## notme (Dec 11, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> The eugenics program that created Shou and of which Miu might be a product as well is called Kuremisago.


Yeah, that's the one.

It makes me wonder just what happened between Miu's parents, and also makes me think that there may be a lot more to Hayato than meets the eye.  If Miu is a product of Kuremisago (which has been around for thousands of years), then perhaps Saiga and Hayato both came from there as well.

We know that Hayato was different in his youth and that he was much more hot blooded, but we have never really seen what he was like before he was with Miu.  For some reason I think that Hayato might have once been a follower of the Satsujin Ken (Saiga had to learn it from somewhere, right?)  and that his trip around the world might have had just as much to do with cooling his own heart as it did with helping Miu.


----------



## Glued (Dec 11, 2008)

Takeda has a Master Level trainer, I expect greatness.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 11, 2008)

Takeda wins a rematch because Kenichi sucks at fighting when there is no threat.  Kenichi would stomp him if he was unconscious though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2008)

man. I like to see a manga other than hajime no ippo that doesn't shit on boxing.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 11, 2008)

if they brought up sparring it should mean takeda improved over enough to actually stand a chance against kenichi. also kenichi can't do his all without a real threat, maybe he'll get wooped? heres hoping


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 11, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> man. I like to see a manga other than hajime no ippo that doesn't shit on boxing.



Boxing is a good sport but as a martial art it's far too limited to be effective against...pretty much everything.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2008)

Tracespeck said:


> Boxing is a good sport but as a martial art it's far too limited to be effective against...pretty much everything.



man I soo don't want to get into that subject...


----------



## Power16 (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with notme a rematch against Hermit or Siegfried would be better who both receive better praises and from actual masters. I don't expect Kenichi to be operating at Shou level or anything but i guess it'll be good to see the true extent of Takeda's improvement.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2008)

That's spot on what I was thinking about Kuremisago Notme,and I am curious if the Kuremisago will be brought again back into the spotlight.


Also..I don't know what this fight will show or who will win it.

Is this fight meant to show Kenichi or Takeda's improvement?


----------



## notme (Dec 12, 2008)

I really hope Kenichi dominates Takeda to be honest.  If he doesn't then what does that mean, that Kenichi should just give up the title of strongest disciple and let Yomi kill Siegfried, Hermit, or Takeda?

I know Kenichi needs someone to seriously spar against, but Takeda has never been a top tier fighter...


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> I hope, by "activity" you don't mean nerdy comments about how hot the HSDK chicks are and anything related to this topic...?
> 
> It would be interesting to see how a spar between Kenichi and Takeda would go. Kenichi most likely is the superior fighter as of right now, but how big is the difference in reality?



About the same focus on character hotness as this topic in other words not a lot. Kenichi isn't exactly void of other content worth discussing

As for Takeda's worthiness I'd say he'll give Kenichi trouble otherwise all his build up has been for nothing.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 12, 2008)

Just caught up to the latest chapter. Love the manga!!


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 12, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I agree with notme a rematch against Hermit or Siegfried would be better who both receive better praises and from actual masters. I don't expect Kenichi to be operating at Shou level or anything but i guess it'll be good to see the true extent of Takeda's improvement.



Kenichi's Shou level really stemmed from him being able to use Ryu Siekuken to it's full effect on him due to them being so similar, his sleep fighting and the anger brought about by his treatment of Miu and supposed murder of the Pankration team. None of these factors will play any part in him sparring with Takeda so even if he wanted to he couldn't access that level for this fight.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 12, 2008)

You are correct but i was only emphasizing that because i don't expect Kenichi to be going at Takeda really strong just enough to see how much Takeda's improved. I don't see Takeda beating anyone from Yomi right now.


----------



## notme (Dec 12, 2008)

Even without his determination being set Kenichi should still be able to fight at a high level simply because Kenichi should have learned this in his rematch with Tsuji.

The only thing I can see Takeda helping Kenichi with is for Kenichi to gain the ability to pull out Ryūsui Seikūken at will, and if Kenichi becomes able to pull this off then Takeda should stand no chance at all.


----------



## Segan (Dec 12, 2008)

After thinking it through, I believe, Kenichi should outmatch Takeda by a fairly large margin. He already showed that he could fight at high-level at will without imminent danger, as seen in his fight against Boris Ivanov.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 13, 2008)

People need to see that in this manga unlike other mangas training is going on constantly on or off screen and as a result of all this training powerlevels don't remain static for even short periods of time. Kenichi dominated Boris then later Boris was capable of doing Kenichi damage while he had Siekuken activated in their final fight despite having gotten stronger Kenichi had to actually fight seriousley. This being said even if Kenichi was stronger than Takeda there's no guarantee he's still so and if he loses or has difficulty it doesn't mean he's permanently weaker or as strong as Takeda.


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2008)

Whoa, didn't notice that at all.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know how they make that list (ie. whether or not they use all-time ratings or only that last time), but if they for instance construct the list based on numbers of pages read for the last 2 months, than it would be only natural that Kenichi comes high up. This is because One Manga have included insanely many chapters on their page for the last months.

EDIT: Any chapter this week?


----------



## BVB (Dec 20, 2008)

perman07 said:


> EDIT: Any chapter this week?



I think there is no HSD kenichi this week


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2008)

Well,just saw a spoiler pic on AnimeSuki for this chapter.

All I can say is .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Takeda's master and Akisame get in a heated debate and make a bet that whomever's disciple loses,the master shall shave his mustache..

Akisame casually tells Kenichi that all he has to do is fukken win,or else..

Talking about pressure..


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Well,just saw a spoiler pic on AnimeSuki for this chapter.
> 
> All I can say is .
> 
> ...


Argh, why do you get to see it this early?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

Or else.  Akisame is a pretty enough man to lose the stash.  Takeda's sensei needs all the things that make him not fugly he can get.


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't believe Kenichi could lose to Takeda at this point. He should've learned from his mistake in his spar against that Mophead.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah,he doesn't underestimate his opponents anymore..but..

He has never,ever fought full out with his opponents from the start.

He only has fought full out against two people I think,Odin (because he didn't want to see his friend hurt by the combined use of Sei and Dou) and Shou Kanou (he was frikken pissed than about the whole "I shall bring Miu to the side of the killers and make her my own!").

I don't think that he will fight full power from the start and that will probably cost him against Takeda.


Unless..unless this is the fight in which he perfects the Ryusuui Seikuuken.


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2008)

No, it will be either Kenichi's win or a draw. Akisame having Shiba's mustache isn't going to happen.

Mark my words.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 23, 2008)

The mangaka isn't giving Takeda so much focus to have him lose. It's clear he wants Takeda to be among the top tier disciples despite his humble beginings as a lackey. As such only a win or a tie will do.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay..I am sorry I ever doubted Takeda's talent and hard training under a high-tier Master..

All I can say is that street boxing is fucking awesome!


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2008)

All right, I've seen the latest raw:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clearly, Takeda's experience from underground fights are showing. On top of that, Takeda is on advantageous ground with the battlefield being on the ring.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 24, 2008)

Umm..not only that..but apparently in the last scene of the chapter..
*Spoiler*: __ 



he does Kenichi's special move..the "Formless"..


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't think that this is the Mubyoshi.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 24, 2008)

I read the translation..it uses different kanji..but it's essentially the same movement.

It gives one hell of a kick to Kenichi..


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> I read the translation..it uses different kanji..but it's essentially the same movement.
> 
> It gives one hell of a kick to Kenichi..


Fuck, gimme the translation!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Fuck, gimme the translation!



Here you go!

Kenichi Battle 318:

I believe this imposing bastard's post is a remedy for this debate.


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like you were right. Shit, if Kenichi's hit by that at point-blank range, he's fucked.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Looks like you were right. Shit, if Kenichi's hit by that at point-blank range, he's fucked.



I don't think that even Shou withstood that..

Anyway..can't rep you back right now,gotta wait for 24 hours,I'll do it later!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 24, 2008)

I also think Kenichi is going to hold back and it's going to cost him the match.

The way I see it, I think it's going to be one of two outcomes:

1) Kenichi loses.

or

2) They fight to the point where it's a double knock-out and both masters end up having to shave their staches.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 24, 2008)

Takeda IPPO"ED KENCHI!!! This is how you represent boxing ^_^.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 24, 2008)

The art in this manga just seems to look better and better every chapter. I guess I'll have to rethink how I rank the Shinpaku Captains after this fight


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

Kenichi is gonna get screwed by his own move lol


----------



## armorknight (Dec 25, 2008)

This chapter really showcased Kenichi's biggest weaknesses as a fighter. First, he doesn't truly love martial arts and fighting. Second, he doesn't have any competitive spirit. You can tell that he isn't really into this fight with Takeda, while Takeda is burning with desire to fight Kenichi. Kenichi's need for a "just cause" in order to fight at his best is one of his biggest problems.


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

I predict that Kenichi will get a down, before his competitive spirit awakens.


----------



## BVB (Dec 25, 2008)

This fight will end in a draw.. neither of the masters will get his moustache cut.


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

It would be cool if Kenichi decides to go to underground fights more often to gain experience against different fighting styles.


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

I see nothing adult here...


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> I predict that Kenichi will get a down, before his competitive spirit awakens.



Nah i doubt that 

if he loses im sure he's gonna take it like a man


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2008)

if takeda wins then i'll lose interest in this manga. seriously, mangaka doesnt know how to balance power among characters. takeda who got his ass kicked by kanou with two hits cant just match kenichi. utterly rediculous.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> if takeda wins then i'll lose interest in this manga. seriously, mangaka doesnt know how to balance power among characters. takeda who got his ass kicked by kanou with two hits cant just match kenichi. utterly rediculous.



Takeda won't win,don't worry..

I think that Kenichi will learn a really,really important lesson from this.

The problem is I can't even think of what that lesson could be..


Also..Takeda did Kenichi's move instanteneously..he didn't need a little prep-time like Kenichi usually does..now that's haxxed..


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 27, 2008)

Kenichi having a hard time from the start is probably a good indicator that he will win or at least draw.  That blow, while powerful, is just the beginning, Kenichi is a tank.  Takeda was even warned about that before the fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 27, 2008)

I want Takeda to do well. Fuck powerlevels, it makes no sense for guys like hermit, seigfriend or Takeda to be around if all their good for is taking out fodder and stalling till Kenchi gets there. Why do you think Mui is playing a bigger role then Kenchi walking wet dream?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 27, 2008)

kenichi made it to the voting in *Manga of Month* again... and its losing? lol

also, theres a new PSP crossover game coming out with kenichi being in it along with other Shonen weekly and Shonen sunday heroes: Do they think that all the Telegrams section bans are my doing?

kenichi beating down on ippo?!?!?!?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Takeda won't win,don't worry..
> 
> I think that Kenichi will learn a really,really important lesson from this.
> 
> ...



Meh, possible what Sakaki was trying to teach Kenichi when he placed him in the underground fighting ring?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 28, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Meh, possible what Sakaki was trying to teach Kenichi when he placed him in the underground fighting ring?



You mean how to fully awaken his power at the start of a fight?



And I didn't even know that Kenichi was proposed for Manga of the Month..


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

thats true lol takeda was downed with freaking 2 moves by Shou


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 28, 2008)

Kenichi would've been downed in 1 if it wasn't for Shigure's vest


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 28, 2008)

Link removed  vote if u havent already!!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Naruto Chapter 430 Prediction Thread [Read OP]  vote if u havent already!!



Already voted..and HSD is winning..

So vote more people,vote more!


----------



## Shintiko (Dec 28, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoah... you're voting Kenichi over Vagabond?  You disgust me.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 28, 2008)

Shintiko said:


> Whoa whoa whoah... you're voting Kenichi over Vagabond?  You disgust me.



I never said that I voted objectively..

And yeah,I know that Vagabond is a great manga and all that but..

It doesn't bring me not nearly as much joy as Kenichi does..


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2008)

Shintiko said:


> Whoa whoa whoah... you're voting Kenichi over Vagabond?  You disgust me.


Kindly fuck off. A masterpiece is of no use if you prefer something else.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 28, 2008)

every attempt to read vagabond has ended in quitting after reading the first 3 pages of the latest chapter. Someone please explain to me what makes vagabond so great?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> every attempt to read vagabond has ended in quitting after reading the first 3 pages of the latest chapter. Someone please explain to me what makes vagabond so great?



i didnt even finish 5 chapters


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 28, 2008)

Portia said:


> i didnt even finish 5 chapters



I didn't even finish 1 chapter because I hated the art


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 28, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> p4in  vote if u havent already!!



Voted.
And I don't think that Kenichi will have much trouble in the latter part of the fight. If Takeda can't take Kenichi out for the count with his pseudo-mubyoshi, he probably wont be able to get 3 downs unless he has some other secret move (Dempsey roll ).
For those who read HnI, anybody notice that the dragon-fish punch is basically a reverse yamazuki?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

What are the chances Kenichi stopped that Mabyoshi


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 28, 2008)

The way I see it, to avoid it, he could have 
A. Pulled a Sigfried and shifted his own balance backwards so that he takes less damage or avoids it
B. Managed to activate his seikuken in time and avoided it
C. Activated ryusui seikuken and avoided it
Ohm's Iron Cloud Sword
Looking at the scan, his left arm is below and the right arm above the punch. Maybe he could shift the aim of the attack so that it hits a less dangerous place (liver shot + mubyoshi = bad).


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2008)

If Kenichi gets hit by that, he most likely can take it. Although, I think Kenichi might pull off an Odin and stop Mubyoshi somehow.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> If Kenichi gets hit by that, he most likely can take it. Although, I think Kenichi might pull off an Odin and stop Mubyoshi somehow.



Thats exactly how im imagining his stopped it 

No matter how you look at it Mubyoshi is considered a dangerous move.


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 29, 2008)

havent read up to this manga in a long time.   how is Kenichi doing?  is he close to being a master level fighter or is he still getting beat by Miu because he cant go all out against girls and also that he loves her.   the fool only uses Jiu Jutsu when fighting girls, did he gave up this mentality as well??


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 29, 2008)

x_danny_x said:


> havent read up to this manga in a long time.   how is Kenichi doing?  is he close to being a master level fighter or is he still getting beat by Miu because he cant go all out against girls and also that he loves her.   the fool only uses Jiu Jutsu when fighting girls, did he gave up this mentality as well??



Not even close to master level.  Although he is far better than what he once was.  He still holds back often.  His mentality and thoughts on fighting women are still the same.  Basically, he' still Kenichi.  Regular old guy learning martial arts from insane masters.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 29, 2008)

You know, this series has been on my "to read" list for years now, but for some reason it always got pushed down over other series and I never got around to reading it. But with it's fairing in the MotM voting, I decided it was time to see what this series was all about and started reading the series a few days ago. I was only planning to read the first few volumes that day to see if it was any good, but I ended up reading all the series to the current chapter in 2 days lol I am really impressed by this series, defiantly a top notch, very enjoyable manga. I am kicking myself in the ass for not reading it sooner


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 29, 2008)

Just read 318.

I think it's obvious that Kenichi will win, but damn, the simple idea of an Akisame without moustache is funny.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2008)

^^
for a second there i thought a new chapter was out.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

As did I, I started reading Kenichi during finals, needless to say it was an addicting read that made studying pretty hard.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 30, 2008)

voted for kenichi


----------



## Post It Karma (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenichi will definitely win. A shaved Shiba would provide so much more comic relief due to him looking drastically different. Although, Akisame would be funny, too.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Voted.
> And I don't think that Kenichi will have much trouble in the latter part of the fight. If Takeda can't take Kenichi out for the count with his pseudo-mubyoshi, he probably wont be able to get 3 downs unless he has some other secret move (Dempsey roll ).
> For those who read HnI, anybody notice that the dragon-fish punch is basically a reverse yamazuki?



What do you mean by pseudo-Mubyoshi..

Not only that is the Mubyoshi..but Takeda apparently doesn't need prep-time to do it like Kenichi does..


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> You know, this series has been on my "to read" list for years now, but for some reason it always got pushed down over other series and I never got around to reading it. But with it's fairing in the MotM voting, I decided it was time to see what this series was all about and started reading the series a few days ago. I was only planning to read the first few volumes that day to see if it was any good, but I ended up reading all the series to the current chapter in 2 days lol I am really impressed by this series, defiantly a top notch, very enjoyable manga. I am kicking myself in the ass for not reading it sooner


Glad we can count you as one of us readers. Did you vote for Kenichi?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> Glad we can count you as one of us readers. Did you vote for Kenichi?



Unfortunatly, I had already voted before I decided to read it. I was gunna have a mod officially change my vote, but it dosn't look like that is needed to win so I didn't bother


----------



## perman07 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, anybody know when we can expect the next translation?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2009)

Between 11 and 17 january,2009. )

And I am serious..


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

New raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lots of text. Could it be, that Takeda is envious of Kenichi?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ch 319 raw spoilers_ 



Looks like Takeda's big punch didn't do much damage to Kenichi for whatever reason. Though it does look like Takeda has another trick up his sleeve at the end of this chapter. Over all though, it seems like Kenichi has only just started to take this fight semi-seriously, but Takeda is still holding his own. He's definitely gotten quite a bit stronger, can't wait to see what else he's got.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 9, 2009)

After reading the latest chapter, Kenichi will definitely win.  Takeda knows how to motivate him...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 9, 2009)

Its funny cause normally Kenichi attitude would annoy if it was any other main character, but for the lord sake, Miu pussy most be good to attract this much attention. Thus Kenichi is allowed to dick around till he grows a pair if the pay off is the one girl everyone in the damn manga to play doctor with.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2009)

Ohoo..Takeda just said the only words that could make Kenichi fight at full power..nice going thar!


----------



## BVB (Jan 9, 2009)

oh oh.. kenichi is going to kick takeda's ass.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2009)

Takeda is screwed 

You never say such things to Kenichi


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2009)

Chill down, guys.

Takeda said "I'll confess to Miu", not "I'll steal her from you".


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 9, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I wouldn't say Takeda has the lead. I guess points wise if you go by boxing, but even Takeda himself has stated that Kenichi hasn't even been trying where as he has been seriously trying (as a boxer he said it all or nothing). Kenichi has just been defending the whole time. So far I would say Kenichi has really shown his superiority already unless Takeda really is holding something big back.



Kenichi hasn't just been defending he's been attacking as well and those attacks have been countered *but* his attacks are half hearted because of the reasons Takeda stated.



Segan said:


> Chill down, guys.
> 
> Takeda said "I'll confess to Miu", not "I'll steal her from you".



Considering how Miu reacted to Shou's confession it seems she isn't exactly at ease with rejecting guys. Merely confessing will get Takeda's foot in the door


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> Chill down, guys.
> 
> Takeda said "I'll confess to Miu", not "I'll steal her from you".



Her heart will waver  

Kenichi is stupid im sure he thinks thats by Takeda confessing his chances with Mui turn to zero 

Or Takeda is just trying to motivate Kenichi into fighting properly.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> *Its funny cause normally Kenichi attitude would annoy if it was any other main character*, but for the lord sake, Miu pussy most be good to attract this much attention. Thus Kenichi is allowed to dick around till he grows a pair if the pay off is the one girl everyone in the damn manga to play doctor with.


Wuzzman doesn't normally like wuzzes


----------



## Majeh (Jan 9, 2009)

Kenich about to go Beast Mode and end this fight.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think it will be simple as that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm hoping Kenichi's Mubuyoshi (sp?) will get jolted.  But it won't.  But't be gret.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 9, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I'm hoping Kenichi's Mubuyoshi (sp?) will get jolted.  But it won't.  But't be gret.



I'm still waiting for the dempsey roll.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 13, 2009)

Well..just saw some spoiler pictures for the newest chapter..and all I can say is that it was a really,really bad ideea for Takeda to even suggest something that might threaten 
Kenichi's chances with Miu..


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Well..just saw some spoiler pictures for the newest chapter..and all I can say is that it was a really,really bad ideea for Takeda to even suggest something that might threaten
> Kenichi's chances with Miu..


For future reference, could you just post the spoiler pics here as well, when you take notice of them?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> For future reference, could you just post the spoiler pics here as well, when you take notice of them?



Done Segan!

Kenichi's real skillz!


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, that's the Ryusui Seikuken.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 13, 2009)

Oi, I really wish Kenichi would try to start something with miu already.  It's gotten kinda old in my opinion, and it's time to move on a bit.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 13, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Oi, I really wish Kenichi would try to start something with miu already.  It's gotten kinda old in my opinion, and it's time to move on a bit.



I think that he will do it..but right now it will be a slow process..I mean any author who knows his stuff will not eliminate any sexual tension and suspence in the story by making the guy get the girl easy!


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 14, 2009)

Niijima will take over the world 


Awesome chapter, I'm really liking this fight.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 14, 2009)

what a load of crap!!!!!!????? i'm sooo disappointed, mangaka truly doesnt know how to balance powers.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 15, 2009)

The martial arts side of things has been rather shoddy since the beginning. Don't look at the fights/techniques too hard or it kills the fun.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont feel that the mangaka should have given taked the ability to do The RS. When takeda's master(forgot name atm) said use "that", i though takeda was gonna do something we havent seen. But using a move kenichi uses disappointed me a lil bit. Never the less tho i still love this manga. .


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2009)

what a bunch of bullshit, how can he learn RS without first learning the normal seikuuken.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like Takeda's talent is astronomically higher than whatever learning ability Kenichi possesses, when it comes to acquiring techniques.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 16, 2009)

Segan said:


> Looks like Takeda's talent is astronomically higher than whatever learning ability Kenichi possesses, when it comes to acquiring techniques.



It must be higher than Odin's to considering Takeda was able to jump a whole step.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 16, 2009)

Takeda if you want a simple explanation simple switch to outboxing ^_^. Basically Takeda is Vorg.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jan 18, 2009)

It never actually said that Takeda didn't learn the original Seikuuken first, he could have just decided not to use it, it would've been kinda dumb going out there and using the first level seikuuken against Kenichi who's using the second level. 

All it did was show him use the second level for like one page so we really don't know the history behind how he learned it yet. It'll hopefully be explained in the next chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually i wager that Takeda was using the first level of Seikuuken the whole fight.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2009)

Well..thanks to Tri-ring (God bless his good soul) we got some spoilers now..and I sorta know the ending.

Open this spoiler tag at your own risk..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi is getting pummeled by Takeda..but..at the end the one with the greater desire to win becomes the winner..









*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi's new move :


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 20, 2009)

i'm just sad, i lost respect to this manga


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i'm just sad, i lost respect to this manga



Why?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Because it's so cookie cutter it could've been glossed over by Aikisame simply saying 'Ah, that Takeda is strong.  If only he were our student instead.'  

But the concept is sound.  A bunch of strong friends that enjoy fighting, never fighting each other?  Yeh, this makes sense.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Because it's so cookie cutter it could've been glossed over by Aikisame simply saying 'Ah, that Takeda is strong.  If only he were our student instead.'
> 
> But the concept is sound.  A bunch of strong friends that enjoy fighting, never fighting each other?  Yeh, this makes sense.



You mean this fight was unnecesary?

Because if you say that just remember this:show,don't tell.

Would you have believed that Takeda is strong without this fight?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 20, 2009)

the chap is kool, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fights conclusion however is just predictable and meh


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All that and Kenichi is still standing?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i'm glad kenichi won...i really didn't like the idea of a "friendly" sparring match anyway..i like my main characters badass..takeda suddenly getting up to kenichi's level this way after getting pwned by kano just felt off to me from the start


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2009)

is out for DDL.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing shocking. Takeda fought while unconscious and his master had to throw in the flag. If this was a real fight instead of one where Takeda tried making Kenichi fight to his fullest potential, Takeda would have won. 
It's the reason why Kenichi almost died the last time he faced Kokin, because you just can't wait until your opponents give you a reason to fight with your full power. >_>


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2009)

all together a pretty lame fight


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 22, 2009)

It was simply a bit of sparring so nothing serious was on the line hence us not being particularly invested in it. It served one purpose only hyping up Takeda and I'd say it's done that well enough.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2009)

hype him up to get destroyed by the next new enemy probably


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 22, 2009)

Why would he get destroyed? I expect him to have as hard a time as any of the other Alliance members. This manga doesn't operate on the basis of hyping a character so that he can be beaten to hype up the next character. Growth in this manga has some unrealistic parts but on the whole most people have a powerlevel justified by training and experience. If someone legitimately stronger than Takeda beats him I'm not concerned even if it happens immediately after this fight.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2009)

@Yulwei: I take it, you've read The First Law?


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm the poster formerly known as Misery D Spare


----------



## perman07 (Jan 22, 2009)

He would have lost were it a real fight yeah, I suspect his masters will point this out. It would be cool if Kenichi improved his mentality soon. It's getting kind of annoying since they've already focused on this the entire manga up till now.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont like what they're doing with takeda... he's a boxer, fine, give him auto rythem, it's weaker than mubyoshi anyways, but then he goes and uses ryuusei seikuuken?  Kenichi had to have very harsh training from elder, and almost died several times in learning that... so I'm a little disappointed how they just gave it to Takeda... even if they say it's just an imitation, or not as strong, still annoyed...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2009)

Remember that Kenichi is not a genius and he barely can accept learning something new (read as dangerous for himself lol) ...


anyway... that was a beautiful Mubyoshi...


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 22, 2009)

U-Hu! Kenichi!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, Mubyoshi with reversed Hakkei. Though, I have no idea what the heck that means.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2009)

kenichi's panic attack act is getting old fast...


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2009)

No SHIBA, NOT THE MUSTACHE!!!


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 22, 2009)

thought for sure that would end in a draw

if it was supposed to hype takeda, it didn't. Not for me anyways. When he lost to kenichi the first time it was with one hand, so I figured they'd make him pretty decent since he's one of the main guys

but nope. He sucks and got his ass kicked and now his teacher has to lose his moustache lol. 

If I was him I'd be too ashamed to show my face in the manga again


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> thought for sure that would end in a draw
> 
> if it was supposed to hype takeda, it didn't. Not for me anyways. When he lost to kenichi the first time it was with one hand, so I figured they'd make him pretty decent since he's one of the main guys
> 
> ...


That's rubbish.


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2009)

Poor Shiba, the mustache, say it aint so. It should have been Akisame or Garyu X or Ma Kensei.

You can't take away a man's mustache!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> How....angry or bloodlust filled has Takeda ever been? Has Takeda been shown as weak, inept, or not caring about fighting? If the answer to both of these questions is no, then being constantly exposed to Kenichi, having a master that KNOWS Kenichi's masters, underground fighting, and do I really need to list reasons as to why this is viable?
> 
> You wanna know why we haven't seen anything from Hermit or Siegfried? Because we already accept them being close to Kenicihi's level. Siegfried got that strong sans master and Ma's bro just showeds up for Hermit. What hype show do they need. The mangaka probably specifically did this to remind people that Takeda has the potential to be a heavy hitter, because well let's be honest. Who in manga (besides boxing centric ones) takes the sweet science seriously at all?
> 
> ...


 

Not like we had a subforum or anything....


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 28, 2009)

I am not surprised at all the moustache wasn't shaven


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2009)

what did kenichi mean by "for now right?" ?


----------



## Glued (Jan 28, 2009)

The mustache is safe, thank goodness


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 28, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> what did kenichi mean by "for now right?" ?



I think he knows Takeda is lying that he has no feelings for Miu. So ofcourse Takeda would challenge him again later to try and prove he is stronger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I think he knows Takeda is lying that he has no feelings for Miu. So ofcourse Takeda would challenge him again later to try and prove he is stronger.



okay cool, i was getting pissed cause i thought kenichi was handing her off


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol Shiba is awesome. Go-go gadget kneebrace!

Not bad getting away from Shigure too.


----------



## tom (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not the kind of person to drool over anime characters, butdamn renka was smoking in this chapter! You know which panel I'm talking about


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 28, 2009)

Tom said:


> I'm not the kind of person to drool over anime characters, butdamn renka was smoking in this chapter! You know which panel I'm talking about



that was a weird pose to see a girl in. ass sticking out while chest sticking out. reminds me of a King magazine centerfold. oh and she did a digimon season 3 reference to boot.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

Tom said:


> I'm not the kind of person to drool over anime characters, butdamn renka was smoking in this chapter! You know which panel I'm talking about



I feel like a pedo when I gawk at her and Miu


----------



## tom (Jan 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I feel like a pedo when I gawk at her and Miu



Don't worry, cause they're drawn a little more mature than their age. No 16-year old has curves like that. Well actually, no real person does 

I wonder how old shigure is? I think she must be about 21.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

At least Freya is of legal age!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2009)

your fapping is master class


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

When you are born with talent, it is 2nd nature :ho


----------



## perman07 (Jan 29, 2009)

Did the end of the chapter mean that Rachel has been chosen to fight Kenichi or am I reading things wrong?


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 29, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Did the end of the chapter mean that Rachel has been chosen to fight Kenichi or am I reading things wrong?



Nope it looks that way to me too. Hopefully this is the fight where he gets over his "I can't hit a girl!" attitude. He should just look at her as a martial arts. A very curvy, hot martial artist.  That last pic was great.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone noticed the muscular guy with the tunic? Seems like romanian/greek theme, so it could be a pancratium master.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2009)

A girl that looks as good as rachael but wants to beat my brains in...the only way to get out of that situation is to show off my wang and hope she regards it as master class.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally I'm hoping Kenichi sticks with his no striking women policy because it means we'll get the most fanservicey fight ever i.e. Renka vs Rachel


----------



## Jugger (Jan 30, 2009)

Pervert mode Kenichi vs Rachel


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 30, 2009)

another conversion coming up

kenichi will officially have a harem after this fight (need 3 for a harem, he only has 2 right now)


----------



## dmaster2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are they ever going to continue the anime of this?


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 30, 2009)

There's seemingly no plans at the moment but I'd assume if it was shown to be popular enough they'd continue it


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys,  I tried to color the awesome Renka shot from the last chapter.  Keeping in mind *I have not one artistic bone in my body* and I butchered the picture, I still spent a lot of time (remember, not an artist) and had fun trying to do it.  Looking up tutorials and trying to find an adequate program that balanced features with ease of use was challenging (for me anyway).

So like I said above, while it is really bad, I still had a lot of fun doing it, and thought I would post it here for you guys to scoff and or laugh at 

Keeping in mind my noobness, some parts were far too difficult;  her dress is one solid color because those original designs with the flowers were far too daunting for me.  

The stockings too are gone because I had no idea what color they should be and after wanding out most of the lines, I had to try and redraw them, and honestly since I have no talent, they looked terrible, so I just colored her legs bare, a la how she was in the anime.



Well, quality aside, it was fun trying to do something artistic for once, and who knows, maybe I can actually get better someday :rofl


----------



## Majeh (Jan 30, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> another conversion coming up
> 
> kenichi will officially have a harem after this fight (need 3 for a harem, he only has 2 right now)



imma have to say Shigure would make 3. sometimes it seems like shes interested in him. but idk if thats in a loving kind of way or a tool to experiment with kind of way.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 30, 2009)

Majeh said:


> imma have to say Shigure would make 3. sometimes it seems like shes interested in him. but idk if thats in a loving kind of way or a tool to experiment with kind of way.



The girl from the club he is in at school would make 3, shigure is a possible 4th, close enough imo, I think the drunken fist girl liked him too...


----------



## Majeh (Jan 30, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> The girl from the club he is in at school would make 3, shigure is a possible 4th, close enough imo, I think the drunken fist girl liked him too...



this definitely qualifies him for Harem Status.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 31, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> The girl from the club he is in at school would make 3, shigure is a possible 4th, close enough imo, I think the drunken fist girl liked him too...



5 that kushinada loli probably likes him too


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 31, 2009)

Jugger said:


> 5 that kushinada loli probably likes him too



No, she doesn't. She wanted to kill him numerous times but refrained because her master ordered her not to. If Kenichi is having any effect on her it's to make her appreciatte normalcy rather than making her fall in love with him.



Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Hey guys,  I tried to color the awesome Renka shot from the last chapter.  Keeping in mind *I have not one artistic bone in my body* and I butchered the picture, I still spent a lot of time (remember, not an artist) and had fun trying to do it.  Looking up tutorials and trying to find an adequate program that balanced features with ease of use was challenging (for me anyway).
> 
> So like I said above, while it is really bad, I still had a lot of fun doing it, and thought I would post it here for you guys to scoff and or laugh at
> 
> ...



I've seen worse


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 4, 2009)

It's bound to be an awesome fight and I'm glad to see more of Kensei Kenpō.  And the fight between Rachel and Renka is going to be very... bouncy.

I am curious though.  I wonder if it _had_ been Kenichi, and he _had_ been given the choice, who he would have chosen to be his master class partner and why. 

My guess would be Akisame, since he's the master at grappling and jujutsu but I guess story wise that would have been a bit boring since we've already seen his stuff against Alexander Gaidar.  We saw Sakaki in action against Christopher Eclair.  That leaves Shigure, Kensei and Apachai.  

Shigure is weapons, so she wouldn't really fit.  So that leaves Kensei and Apachai.  We've seen some of what Kensei can do when he fought his brother.  We also saw some of Apachai's stuff when he fought against that bird guy. However, even though Kensei fought, it wasn't against a Yami master.  And the bird guy was a quick fight and proved to be low class, shown after Apachai dismantled him when the bird was safe.

I guess for story and excitement purposes it was going to be either Kensei or Apachai, but Kensei became a given of course with Renka showing up.  However, like I said above, I think Kenichi probably would have chosen Akisame for his grappling style if he was forced to fight and given the choice of who to take.

What-if's aside, this is really going to be an awesome battle


----------



## G-Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> It's bound to be an awesome fight and I'm glad to see more of Kensei Kenpō.  And the fight between Rachel and Renka is going to be very... bouncy.
> 
> I am curious though.  I wonder if it _had_ been Kenichi, and he _had_ been given the choice, who he would have chosen to be his master class partner and why.
> 
> ...



If Kenichi had a brain, he'd just choose the Elder!  Granted, the Elder might make him fight Diego himself until Kenichi was about to die (Elder is a jerk like that), but he'd prevent it from going too far and he'd definitely crush Diego once he actually bothered to fight (not to mention he can beat Rachel without actually hurting her or even bruising her).

Oh, and Diego is my favorite villain in this series (followed by Rachel and then Boris); this chapter just clinched it for me!  You can tell he loves his job!


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 5, 2009)

Kenichi can't fight women so it would hve wound up being Renka or Miu, anyway.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 5, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Kenichi can't fight women so it would hve wound up being Renka or Miu, anyway.



he can end up fighting her brother castor or polux whatever was his codename


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 5, 2009)

No doubt Kenichi will fight him but nothing indicates Ethan is there and even if he is his master hasn't commanded him to fight Kenichi nor would his sister be willing to have him have a fight that might upstage the one she's about to engage in


----------



## Golbez (Feb 5, 2009)

I think Diego is a really cool guy. Eh breaks the fourth wall and doesn't afraid of anything.

Seriously, I laughed through this entire chapter. This manga shall forever be full of lulz.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Kensei fighting = epic sauce


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 11, 2009)

*RS MIRROR:
Group:* mee-to-ichi
*Release:* HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_324.zip


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenichi was shocked when Shinpaku joined the DD tournament so he's not exactly basing it on Renka fighting a woman on his behalf but rather her merely fighting on his behalf as the Alliance did. His beliefs aren't going to change any time soon


----------



## perman07 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hehe, you don't need to read more, do ya? You obviously already know what's going to happen.

I didn't say he would either, but I think he may rethink.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 11, 2009)

Consider the word probably implied into my statements. As for him rethinking them as I said they're not really being challenged so he doesn't have to rethink them. When he fought Kisara and later Spark his beliefs were challenged and he got around them but in this instance they're not under assualt. This fight might challenge his belief that it's his battle alone which was expressed during the DD tournament but I don't think it challenges his view about hitting women.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenichi definitely won't ever hit a women.  He may still fight instead of renka or after/if she loses and go for a submission.  I don't think the author will ever place him in a situation where he would seriously have no choice other then use his full strength against a woman, like one of his friends is about to die and he is losing badly to a woman and the only way to save his friend is to beat the woman first.  Otherwise he has already shown that he is okay with being beat up and losing instead.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 19, 2009)

i wonder when berserk will comeback i really want to se him again


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2009)

That's not good. This is spelling trouble.


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

I forgot who this girl was.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 19, 2009)

She's the girl Kenichi beat without striking and only with grappling so that he didn't break his promise to never beat girls.


Jugger said:


> i wonder when berserk will comeback i really want to se him again


Berserker you mean? I seriously hope he comes back sometime myself!


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 19, 2009)

Personally I don't want to see Berserker again. Shinpaku is large enough as it is and if he comes back as a bad guy he's coming back to recieve a beating that puts his last to shame


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2009)

If someone like Berserker with his ridiculous amount of talent and physical prowess had a master-class sensei like Kenichi and Takeda, he might even rival Shou Kanou as the perfect martial artist.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 19, 2009)

A Berserker with an actual fighting style is no longer the same character he was. It'd be like Zaraki learning his swords name and aquiring bankai. Great to see but it'd totally destroys the basis of the character.

Anyway it's not like Supermasters are popping out of the woodwork unless Berserker is the unseen disciple in YOMI I'm not interested because it'd mean yet another supermaster would have to be introduced further diluting the uniqueness of the already present elite masters


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually I like to see more supermasters. It feels like the martial arts world of kenchi's is a small pool with some a few big fish in it.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, there are probably Brawler-styles in the martial arts world. If Berserker ever comes back I suspect his choice of style will be something interesting which matches his  ness


----------



## tom (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't wait to see miu's dad, who is most likely on the  invincible superman level. What is that anyway? There's master, super master, then... super duper master?


----------



## perman07 (Feb 19, 2009)

They're Super-ultra-mega-hyper Masters


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 20, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually I like to see more supermasters. It feels like the martial arts world of kenchi's is a small pool with some a few big fish in it.



Well there's also Black Tiger White Dragon


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 20, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Well there's also Black Tiger White Dragon



Yeah but that's two countries, Japan and China. You can put in Thailand for the sake of the awesome that is Appa, but that's not even a fraction of the worlds stage. But this is coming from an asian author so I'm not complaining too much, but for a honest depiction ( or at least not a very shallow one) of the martial arts world you have to have more than 3 groups of uber masters.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 21, 2009)

YAMI seems to be international


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, I bet, we even have a Greek pancration super-master in Yomi. And Diego is probably Mexican. Alexander Gaidar is Russian, Fuurinji Saiga and Kushinada both are (presumably) Japanese. The Silat user, Silcardo Jenazad is probably from Indonesia. Then we have the mysterious Muay Boran user, who's gotta be Thai.

Can't recall the rest.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 21, 2009)

Yomi is international but that still one 1 of 3 groups of Supermasters. If you want to do a proper representation of the world stage you would at least have 2 dozen groups.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 23, 2009)

OMFG Can't w8 for the upcoming chaps.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 23, 2009)

Unless Spark is going to fight Miu then I can only see her assisting them and then possibly joining the good guys side [Shinpaku] at some later date. Why do I say this? Well Kenichi beat her without using his best moves and since then he's gotten even stronger. If he activates RS he can evade her attacks indefinately. Now if she fights Miu she'll lose as it seems clear that Kenichi needs at least Seikuken if not RS in order to fight Miu and he doesn't need that to fight Spark.

Brining her back in order to have her utterly owned seems highly unlikely


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

here.

Ha, now we will see a simultaneous master vs. master and disciple vs. disciple fight.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 26, 2009)

is it just me or are those boobies getting bigger this past couple of chapters


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

No. See Li Raichi.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah i know but there's no hope for her...

i mean look at Renka's...i know theyre big but not that BIG


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 27, 2009)

So she's still a bad guy. It's a pity but at least we got to see her again

The author is an inconsistant as Oda when it comes to boob size. Your best bet is to assume the smallest they've ever been is how big they really are.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dynamic bewbs I wish RL worked like that too!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

Ohh my


----------



## notme (Mar 4, 2009)

That's a nice one, but I like this one better.

Mantra

Top right...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 4, 2009)

notme said:


> That's a nice one, but I like this one better.
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> Top right...



rachael ass is like one of those asses that are nice for a white girl. but granted she is borderline superhuman it'll be impossible for those buns not to look good.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 4, 2009)

Renkas front and back panty shots were so nice.  pek


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 6, 2009)

So like where's her Brother??? (unless I missed a whole volume where he got owned)


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 7, 2009)

Her brother has a differant master so if he were there he'd be forbidden from fighting. Renka because of the rules of the match and Kenichi because of the order from YAMI.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 7, 2009)

i sure hope both of the gals clothes *just happen* to be ripped off and that they *just happen* to fall on a mud ring...

then we get to see the best mud wrestling evah


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2009)

The amount of fanservice in the latest raw is just..


----------



## Jugger (Mar 10, 2009)

I wasn?t able to dowload raw from kewlshare so i have only read translation and sound really pervert


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2009)

You're looking at the boobs? The only thing that catches my attention is the total and uber awesomeness of Diego and his smirk of death. 

And of course good ol' Kensei with his... Well... Awesomeness.

This manga is oh so full of awesomeness.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2009)

"Ma: Are you an idiot? That?s my own daughter! I got bored of seeing those since she was a baby!!"

  



And on another note..that is slightly disturbing..


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 11, 2009)

Why would anybody use an uploader I've never even heard of when there's several popular one's that everybody knows and uses.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 11, 2009)

Best... chapter... ever...

I mean...

Kensei just got a bit more of my respect... I actually thought that this would happen if it was Renka... but not for that reason ...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 11, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i sure hope both of the gals clothes *just happen* to be ripped off and that they *just happen* to fall on a mud ring...
> 
> then we get to see the best mud wrestling evah



I vote for this :ho


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know why but i'm not giving a shit about the fights


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2009)

There is some serious martial arts hidden in the fan service.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 12, 2009)

gosh, the series is getting more and more disgusting. i say it's just lame to show nudity all the time. i started to lose interest in this manga.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> gosh, the series is getting more and more disgusting. i say it's just lame to show nudity all the time. i started to lose interest in this manga.



No idea where you're getting this "all the time stuff."   We get a couple chapters involving two busty girls who like to show off  and the crazy masters who raised them and the whole manga is disgusting? 


That doesn't make any sense.  Please elaborate.

And as for the chapter, it looks like Kensei is getting pissed, time for him to mess Diego up.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 12, 2009)

i'll tell you what. i'm just sick of seeing nude combating whenever renka and lubre (or whatever) girl are on action. and it's not these two only, usually miu (kenichis girlfriend??) and sword master (ryozanpaku) also show off too much. for me before it was fine to draw some partial nude scene (usually it atracts lil kids), i could ignore them, but now it's everywhere, big boobs, big boobs, big boooooooobs, just too much (yea, like life is that fair). mangaka should cut back a little bit.
anyway, that's what i think. u dont have to agree with me.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> i'll tell you what. i'm just sick of seeing nude combating whenever renka and lubre (or whatever) girl are on action. and it's not these two only, usually miu (kenichis girlfriend??) and sword master (ryozanpaku) also show off too much. for me before it was fine to draw some partial nude scene (usually it atracts lil kids), i could ignore them, but now it's everywhere, big boobs, big boobs, big boooooooobs, just too much (yea, like life is that fair). mangaka should cut back a little bit.
> anyway, that's what i think. u dont have to agree with me.



Renka vs. Rachel and Kensei vs. Diego.  As I said before, the crazy antics of this fight fits very well with the crazy combatants.  A guy who wants to blow up a boat and everyone on it because he considers it entertainment?  His crazy disciple who will do practically anything to get eyes focused on her?  

Kensei, the crazy, perverted master who gets distracted by almost any naked female even in the middle of a death match?  And the daughter of said crazy (awesome) man?  What kind of fight were you expecting?  With these types of fighters, I think the beginning was quite expected.  One of the great things about this manga however (certainly my opinion) is it's ability to be whimsical and serious at the right times.  

Sure the fight is pretty funny right now with heavy fan service, but it's not like this chapter is the first dose of fan service this manga has gotten.  Although I will agree it was much heavier in this  and the previous chapter, for the most part, I feel it has been pretty consistent throughout.

I'll even give one example: 

Yes, many of the females in the manga have large breasts (Kisara excluded) and are centered in many fan service shots, but at least they kick ass and aren't the "save me, help me" types in other titles.  Hell, (I know I might get hated on for this since opinions vary widely, but this is mine) two of the female cast right now are more powerful than Kenichi, the main character of the story.  I think that says a little bit more about the female characters in this story than an occasional nip slip or panty shot.

The sexy females also fits in with the story to certain extents.  Kenichi is a male school student with a crush.  Recall, if you will, one of the main reasons Kenichi stayed at Ryozanpaku.  

*Hint: Miu*.  

He went because he was up a creek and thought the people there could help him, but he got attached to Miu and wanted to stay where she was.  That certainly was not the only reason mind you, but certainly a big one.

So basically, one of the reasons Kenichi is where he is now, is because he was following a babe like Miu around and continues to do so.

Why is Shigure the way she is?  Did you read the chapter where Akisame met her and her father for the first time?  She was basically a wild monkey.  She's one of the types who looks really good but is probably (I think she's shown to be) oblivious to it.

Renka is the way she is because, well, as I said before, look who her father is.



> mangaka should cut back a little bit.



He's being consistent and punctual in certain spots.  Sure, we get a page like this once in a while: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Which was awesome by the way.  Renka 




But we also get pages like this: 

As well as:



And: 





> anyway, that's what i think. u dont have to agree with me.



There's no way in hell I would.  I have my own opinion as well and I've instantiated it many times in this response.  I just think you're being a little unfair to this manga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 12, 2009)

You call that extreme, WEAK

also i agree with FPS, but as a question who are the 2 who sre more powerful the Kenichi , His master and maybe Miu?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> You call that extreme, WEAK
> 
> also i agree with FPS, but as a question who are the 2 who sre more powerful the Kenichi , His master and maybe Miu?



There was a discussion about it in a thread in the manga of the month sub forum when Kenichi won it.  It seems many people think Kenichi is already the most powerful.  While I certainly agree with them that Kenichi has come a long way I still think he has a long way to go.

The two I referenced that, in my opinion, are stronger than Kenichi are Miu and Renka.  Miu and Renka have been practicing martial arts for much longer than Kenichi and they have far more battle experience.  For the battle experience alone, I still feel they are above Kenichi.  How far above they are I really couldn't even venture a guess, but it's enough for me to think that they are above him, for the time being at least.

In my power rankings, I put the top as:

Miu
Renka
Kenichi
Hermit(Tanimoto)/Siegfried
Takeda
etc...
etc...


----------



## Raviene (Mar 12, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i'll tell you what. i'm just sick of seeing nude combating whenever renka and lubre (or whatever) girl are on action. and it's not these two only, usually miu (kenichis girlfriend??) and sword master (ryozanpaku) also show off too much. for me before it was fine to draw some partial nude scene (usually it atracts lil kids), i could ignore them, but now it's everywhere, big boobs, big boobs, big boooooooobs, just too much (yea, like life is that fair). mangaka should cut back a little bit.
> anyway, that's what i think. u dont have to agree with me.



i can understand this if your a girl but if your a guy .. i dont know what kind of sick parallel universe you're from  but hey i still respect your opinion


on a side note: that mud wrestling idea isnt too far fetched


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

I loved Ma's last line...too good...:rofl XD


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i can understand this if your a girl but if your a guy .. i dont know what kind of sick parallel universe you're from  but hey i still respect your opinion
> 
> 
> on a side note: that mud wrestling idea isnt too far fetched



Awesome Characters Fighting > Fan Service.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

^true but if both r combined


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2009)

Pro wrestling is a spectacle.

So the author is giving a spectacle.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 12, 2009)

who reads a echi manga about fighting and don't expect major fanservice when 2 of the bustiest female characters throw down.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2009)

^dunno  but i can't wait for the anime version!!


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 12, 2009)

If anyone wants the previous volumes in DDL:

HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03

Will be uploading more later.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 13, 2009)

It really sucks that this manga isn't that popular. I consider it way better than Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2009)

Harbinger Pein said:


> It really sucks that this manga isn't that popular. I consider it way better than Naruto or Bleach.



damn if you don't even consider it better than one piece i think your part of the problem...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 14, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> damn if you don't even consider it better than one piece i think your part of the problem...



I've never read one piece so how would I know?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 14, 2009)

Harbinger Pein said:


> I've never read one piece so how would I know?



than your excused. though i would read one piece, it has its moments and if you could tolerate bleach and naruto, one piece is up you alley.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 14, 2009)

Harbinger Pein said:


> It really sucks that this manga isn't that popular. I consider it way better than Naruto or Bleach.


yeah.
It is 1 in my top 10 manga list and it isn?t going to fall from there


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought one piece was currently #1 in japan


----------



## Raviene (Mar 16, 2009)

don't start w/ the w/c is the better manga crap...important thing is we all enjoy it

Have you guys been reading the other version of HSDK. I dunno if its the older version but lets just call it as the older version for the sake of discussion.

There are some character designs in the older version that i didnt like.Ma Kensei doesn't seem to be that much of a perv. Niijima doesn't have that devilish smirk. Takeda the boxer just looks like a dumb joke. No Shigure(yet).

But if there is one thing that i liked on the old version is Kenichi's attitude. On the new version we are reading, the best impression he can give me when he's serious is a cool guy w/ some cool moves. The older version when he's serious is a badass mofo. I mean he paraded a guy around the campus like a stupid dog by dragging the poor guys nose-ring while singing a kiddie song about a cow. 

Dont get me wrong. I love the changes they made but why did they have to *PUSSIFY* Kenichi that much!!!


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 16, 2009)

*RS:*
*Releases: *
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_04
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_05
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_06

Still uploading other volumes.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> damn if you don't even consider it better than one piece i think your part of the problem...


Hehe, Kenichi may be in my top 5, but I consider One Piece vastly superior.

Kenichi was really cool to read all the way through, but based on chapter-to-chapter development, I think Kenichi is pretty slow. One Piece on the other hand generally offers "more" every chapter than any other manga I can think of. The artwork is detailed, the puns are numerous and One Piece still manages to bring the action in addition. Add that to the fact that Oda (OP author) is a complete psychopath and you've got one badass manga.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Hehe, Kenichi may be in my top 5, but I consider One Piece vastly superior.
> 
> Kenichi was really cool to read all the way through, but based on chapter-to-chapter development, I think Kenichi is pretty slow. One Piece on the other hand generally offers "more" every chapter than any other manga I can think of. The artwork is detailed, the puns are numerous and One Piece still manages to bring the action in addition. Add that to the fact that Oda (OP author) is a complete psychopath and you've got one badass manga.



As religiously as I read One Piece, I have no desire to reread the manga. Kenchi manages to beg me to reread it simply because its just more badass. The dialogue of One Piece is painful to read through at times, and it does drag its feet to a final conclusion much too often then I care to desire. It's top 3 (luffy, zoro, and sanji) are pretty much the only characters I really think are worthy to follow. Kenchi simply has a more interesting set of characters and though a simplistic plot, doesn't beat you over the head with pun laden dialogue that is too cheeky to read through more than once. Also as light hearted as Kenchi is, it still manages to produce quality villians that provide real threat to Kenchi, while One Piece villians are simply punching bags that occasionally hit back.


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2009)

It's apparently the prototype of the commercial Kenichi series.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 16, 2009)

so, it's being drawn again with, i'm guessing, slightly different scenario. 
in any case, i dont plan reading this one as for now. i hope the current one will keep going.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 16, 2009)

So does anyone know how many chapters the original version had before getting re-drawn.

I really like the prototype version rather than this pussified version of Kenichi


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> so, it's being drawn again with, i'm guessing, slightly different scenario.


...

No. The "new" series you're talking about is the predecessor of HSDK, the current series.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 16, 2009)

*RS:*
*Releases: *
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_04
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_05
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_06
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_07
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_08
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_09
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_10

Still uploading other volumes.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> As religiously as I read One Piece, I have no desire to reread the manga. Kenchi manages to beg me to reread it simply because its just more badass. The dialogue of One Piece is painful to read through at times, and it does drag its feet to a final conclusion much too often then I care to desire. It's top 3 (luffy, zoro, and sanji) are pretty much the only characters I really think are worthy to follow. Kenchi simply has a more interesting set of characters and though a simplistic plot, doesn't beat you over the head with pun laden dialogue that is too cheeky to read through more than once. Also as light hearted as Kenchi is, it still manages to produce quality villians that provide real threat to Kenchi, while One Piece villians are simply punching bags that occasionally hit back.


I agree with you about re-reading One Piece, but I have rewatched the anime back-to-back several times. But I rarely re-read manga though, since I often consider the surprise in discovering new stuff to be so important that I like reading new manga instead.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 16, 2009)

i did reread kenichi like 4-5 time in 2 month after firs time i read it


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I had re-read HSDK several times before, too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2009)

Miu and Kenichi are a bit more touchy than i noticed in HSDK, he always carries her away in one arm like that..i didn't realize he was that strong..


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Kisara is not flat chested .



were did that come from , gixa didn't say anything about her bieng flat


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow we actually saw some nipple last chapter...

lol renka and castor.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 17, 2009)

New Chapter ONLINE
Warning The AWESOME GAR of whats behind The Laughings mask May kill you.

link of Possible Death

Also Yay my favorite Loli makes an appearance.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 17, 2009)

Hahaha..Kensei is awesome..

And Diego..


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 17, 2009)

Raviene said:


> don't start w/ the w/c is the better manga crap...important thing is we all enjoy it
> 
> Have you guys been reading the other version of HSDK. I dunno if its the older version but lets just call it as the older version for the sake of discussion.
> 
> ...



I agree, the old version could be a magnificent bastard when he gets provoked.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 18, 2009)

Chikage is a little cutie.









wut?


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 18, 2009)

*RS:*
*Releases: *
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_04
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_05
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_06
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_07
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_08
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_09
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_10
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_11
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_12
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_13
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_14
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_15

Trying to find other volumes. Anyone know where?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2009)

NEW CHAPTER
Nothing that interesting


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2009)

Current arc is boring..


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2009)

You're right it seems to be mostly fanservice. We get loads of ecchi scenes, Raichi returns and her crush on Kenichi is conbfimred but we don't get any awesome new techniques or interesting backstory


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2009)

In my opinion this chapter lacked fan service


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 24, 2009)

^ Yeah i know what you mean  

The autor is just trying to be a bit serious :ho can you believe that?


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> ^ Yeah i know what you mean
> 
> The autor is just trying to be a bit serious :ho can you believe that?


Don't know whether you're being ironic or not, but a single chapter without fanservice doesn't imply seriousness


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

Grimm want blood.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2009)

i still want 2 busty girls rolling in mud dammnit 

by the way guys can we now officially consider HSDK harem... i mean it already meets the criteria w/c is at least 3 girls


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually, I count 4

Garden-girl, Renka and Li Raichi are the 3 I reckon you're talking about. Miu also likes him, she just hasn't admitted it for herself as well.

In addition, Shigure has shown hints towards liking him aswell.

To make this offically a Harem, all we need now is a girl who hates him


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2009)

i actually didnt count the garden girl as i presume she wont be doing any major appearance and/or role in the series as opposed to the other 3 miu , renka and raichi(who btw needs to grow a little more if she wants to join the fray )

hmm a girl who hates him ...isnt that the cat girl's role??


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont think Shigure likes him in that way (isn't she like 20 somethin? XD) but more like a lil brother 

idk if Miu has actually developed those kinds of feelings for him...or if shes just oblivious like usual XD XD


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 24, 2009)

Kisa likes him, just not in a romantic way because she likes the other guy.

loli yomi girl can fall into the category of hating him.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

naah....he gives her sweets...how can she hate him!?  and obv. shes learning to open heart lol Kenichi will convert her  sooon....


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2009)

i think the wrestler girl is also a potential candidate

i could imagine her jumping on Kenichi and getting to first base right away... that should rile things up


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

she'd do it just for the attention, not w/out even liking him XD


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 24, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> naah....he gives her sweets...how can she hate him!?  and obv. shes learning to open heart lol Kenichi will convert her  sooon....



There's always a girl who "hates" the guy in harem manga but really likes him even though they won't admit/show it.  yomi girl fits those traits.  So yes she is being converted but she will probably continue to hide any like for him.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

ah ic ic


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> There's always a girl who "hates" the guy in harem manga but really likes him even though they won't admit/show it.  yomi girl fits those traits.  So yes she is being converted but she will probably continue to hide any like for him.



Give it time Lolicon is a hard catergory for people to master


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 24, 2009)

Good chapter..I really like the facial expressions on castor...she is so lulz.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 25, 2009)

*RS:*
*Releases: *
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_04
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_05
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_06
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_07
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_08
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_09
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_10
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_11
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_12
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_13
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_14
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_15
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_16
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_17
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_18


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

holy crap nice!! ty!! *starts dl*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

Is this the correct thread for History's strongest Disciple? (Not Kenichi)
If not, can someone please redirect me XD

Because I started reading the first and original series, even though it gets scanslated after Kenichi.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think there is a separate thread for the original series, we can probably discuss both in the same thread though.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

Interesting so anyone here reading the original series "History's Strongest Disciple" ?


----------



## perman07 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I don't know how much plot overlap there is, but I don't want anybody discussing something which may indicate future plot twists in the new one without spoiler-tags.


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2009)

im reading it...its interesting to read the original...u can really see the improvement in the mangaka


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> im reading it...its interesting to read the original...u can really see the improvement in the mangaka



lol my plan is to start the original first and then read the spin off after.

Im curious though, which one do you like betteR?


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 26, 2009)

The original is less polished.  Kenichi's personality is a little different.  In the original he can be extremely bold, like dragging the guy through the school.  The newer version he wouldn't do something like that and despite being strong is still afraid of bullies.  The newer one has a lot more characters too.  A lot of the same events take place but a lot happen differently even though it amounts to the same thing.

I prefer the newer version.  It's not really a spin off either, more like a rewrite.  You could call the original a rough draft imo.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 26, 2009)

The kenichi in the original is shown trying to run away many times.  The kenichi in the new version has just as much determination with the right motivation.  That particular scene wasn't used though for some reason in the newer version.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 26, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> The kenichi in the original is shown trying to run away many times.  The kenichi in the new version has just as much determination with the right motivation.  That particular scene wasn't used though for some reason in the newer version.



yeah i know but the original Kenichi becomes a badass if he gets provoked... i really hope that they would somehow return him back on the new series w/c is

a pussy most of the time but becomes a bastard when pushed to his limits


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2009)

@Ninja: What ^ these guys said XD

but its not a better or worse thing...there pretty much the same, its just fun reading the original story line XD


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone have any links for volume 20+? Can't use Crazytje.
HSDK 311 raw and translation is out.


----------



## Ender (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG! The original story is hilarious!!  MIU GETS DRUNK!!! :rofl :rofl


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2009)

a New HSDK is out, Kensei imppresive.


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2009)

yup yup, it was out yesterday  Kensei owned :ho didn't know he was that strong


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> a New HSDK is out, Kensei imppresive.


Yeah, he has many great moves. For instance:


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2009)

Kensei Truly is wise


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 2, 2009)

*RS:*
*Releases: *
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_04
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_05
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_06
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_07
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_08
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_09
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_10
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_11
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_12
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_13
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_14
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_15
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_16
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_17
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_18
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_19
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_20
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_21
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_22
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_23
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_24


----------



## Raviene (Apr 2, 2009)

who here feels that the original plot was somewhat better than the revised one coz i sure do... its seems that the writer tried so hard to connect everything on the revised edition w/ the whole miu-kenichi-odin story...

oh btw... loved that "Im just a regular flower loving student" speech


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 2, 2009)

the ending in the old version kind of seemed rushed, other then that, it was really good


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 2, 2009)

i prefer the new version...is much sleeker, not so clumped imo


----------



## Ender (Apr 6, 2009)

^Yea, I prefer just online....I DL in volumes lol


----------



## Raviene (Apr 7, 2009)

whoa!!....damn that old man is quite impressive... i wonder how many nautical miles he ran  

w/ feats like that...i think he just ventured into the one piece verse


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Old man is official Dues ex machina of HSDK


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Old man is official Dues ex machina of HSDK


He's been since the beginning.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

was old man always this big? 
why bother with the bomb? just drop it into water and it will drawn, under water explosion is much better idea here i think


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think the Elder intends to get the bomb exploded. He probably means to have Diego disarm the bomb.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 7, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> was old man always this big?
> why bother with the bomb? just drop it into water and it will drawn, under water explosion is much better idea here i think



nah...old man is too cool for that... he'd probably crush the bomb in his palm like a soda can and use it as a toothpick or sumthin


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

Elder's just going to tell the bomb to not explode.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Nah Elder will just stare at Diego and then he will suddenly understand how to disarm it

OR

He could just eat it


----------



## Ender (Apr 7, 2009)

Nah Elder will prolly use one of his secret techniques to turn the bomb into sake and drink it


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 7, 2009)

elder can walk on water......he must be jesus


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

elders abilities sometimes are ridonculous. like two voices at the same time. anywho, let's what kind of cheesy line mangaka will come up.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

Elder doesn't walk on water.  He allows the water to hold him up while he is on the righteous task of rescuing his grand-daughter.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 7, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> elders abilities sometimes are ridonculous. like two voices at the same time. anywho, let's what kind of cheesy line mangaka will come up.



The Elder doesn't walk on water (like Naruto characters), he just runs so fast he doesn't have time to sink.  Their is an animal in real life that can do this, the Basilisk (it's nickname is the Jesus Christo Lizard no less).  Though that lizard has the benefit of two tricks.  One, it's very light, two, it can trap air bubbles between it's toes.

As for the two voices, there are monks in real life who have trained themselves to the point where they can vocalize two different notes (basically humming at two different frequencies) at the same time even though the human voice box should not be capable of that.  Elder's two voices is an obvious progression of that (though still incredible given both voices can be saying different things).


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

I know the elder will let the bomb explode and stare at the explosion so it gets scared and runs away leaving everyone unharmed


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2009)

No wait, the bomb explodes and the elder breaks the fourth wall, taking the mangaka's tools and erases the explosion.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 8, 2009)

i sure hate to be the bomb right now... w/ all the things the elder can do to it 

he's life was simply supposed to tick for a few minutes and explode...and now this  

i feel sorry for the bomb


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 8, 2009)

The bomb has met god, what more can it do.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2009)

Atleast the bomb gets to spend it's last moments near epic.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the elder.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

i suppose its been done before but..

how would you rank the Ryozanpaku masters in terms of power?

the Elder is obviously no.1, but after him , my ranking would be

1-Sakaki
2-Apachai
3-Akisame
4-Kensei
5-Shigure


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm, Shigure I would rank higher, weapons are to overpowered.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Hmm, Shigure I would rank higher, weapons are to overpowered.


Kensei is clearly above her, though 

she's never been able to hit him all the times he's peeping or taking pics of her


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Akisame / Kensei (Akisame seems more impressive so far)
3. Shigure
4. Sakaki
5. Apachai

Though Shigure might be weakest, since we didn't see how master of martial arts can fight with master of weapons. Maybe it isn't so hard... or actually is extremely difficult.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2009)

Elder, Ma, Jujitsu, Apachai/Sakaki/ Shigure.  She is ranked low BECAUSE she is a weapons master.  Granted she could probably use her hair as a sword but whatever, the others have been doing it longer and sonning weaponned foes of varying skill levels.  Masters with weapons so far off?


----------



## Majeh (Apr 8, 2009)

I think akisame can take on every1 except for master.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like to see a serious (training) match Elder vs. 5 other Ryozanpaku's masters at the same time... He probably could win this with 50% power.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

Sakaki is the strongest imo. Just look how confident he was that he'd be last man standing in a ryozanpaku battle royale


*Spoiler*: __ 












Majeh said:


> I think akisame can take on every1 except for master.


isn't that Akisame chickening out a direct challenge/taunt from Sakaki?


And dont forget Apachai fought the elder 1 on 1 when he was younger, and he was doing pretty well. Bloodlusted Apachai is reeeally scary


----------



## Segan (Apr 8, 2009)

Locard said:


> Sakaki is the strongest imo. Just look how confident he was that he'd be last man standing in a ryozanpaku battle royale
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I very much doubt Sakaki is the strongest. After all, he's the one who boasts the most, and boasting isn't exactly all that impressive. Especially not if we're talking about the Ryozanpaku masters. Most likely all the masters are equal in overall combat ability, save for Shigure.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 8, 2009)

Akisame is smart, death would occur if any of them fought each other, anyways why would friends do it in the first place. :ho 

Apachi is a monster, I think I he may be acting retarded on purpose.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 8, 2009)

Locard said:


> Sakaki is the strongest imo. Just look how confident he was that he'd be last man standing in a ryozanpaku battle royale
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Akisame is just a clam person who doesnt want to fight ppl he know he will defeat.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Akisame is smart, death would occur if any of them fought each other, anyways why would friends do it in the first place. :ho


to be THE strongest of course

if you're a martial arts master, you'd want to test your skills against worthy opponents



Segan said:


> I very much doubt Sakaki is the strongest. After all, he's the one who boasts the most, and boasting isn't exactly all that impressive. Especially not if we're talking about the Ryozanpaku masters. Most likely all the masters are equal in overall combat ability, save for Shigure.


well, most strong people boasts a lot in the manga. one of the first things elder did was boast to Kenichi how he had never lost a fight. 

Kano Shou is the strongest opponent Kenichi has faced and probably one of the most arrogant characters we have seen so far.

About Sakaki, its implied he's the one with the most fighting experience, he used to fight for a living, take on criminal organizations for money, traveled the world looking for challenges etc. he seems the most well traveled and experienced among the masters. he constantly displays the most explosive strenght and has shown some ridiculous endurance (was unscathed by falling from a skyscraper )

and check this out


*Spoiler*: __ 








He's confident that he can actually _stop_ the elder if needed, and Akisame didnt disagree, just said "dunno worry"


----------



## blueblip (Apr 8, 2009)

^I think he meant more along the lines of "I'll talk him out of killing Miu and Kenichi" instead of "I'll beat him down". Honestly, right now I think the Nine Shadow Fists AND Ryozanpaku masters could throw themselves at Elder, and he'd beat them (lol, imagine him using Apachai as a human shuriken!).

And is it just me, or do the Yami masters seem like weak sauce compared to Ryozanpaku's? Gaidar did put up a good fight, but for the most part, it looked like Akisame had the fight under control, both times. And Diego doesn't seem to be doing all that well against Ma, despite the many free hits he's got. Would love to see Hongo and Sakaki duke it out, just so that Yami will be redeemed a little.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

blueblip said:


> ^I think he meant more along the lines of "I'll talk him out of killing Miu and Kenichi" instead of "I'll beat him down". Honestly, right now I think the Nine Shadow Fists AND Ryozanpaku masters could throw themselves at Elder, and he'd beat them (lol, imagine him using Apachai as a human shuriken!).


i would believe that if the claim was from Akisame 

But Sakaki aint the type of guy that talks people out of killing other people, he's the type that smacks some sense into them with his fists. 

The elder would beat him (and everybody else) in the long run ofc, but he's confident that he can at least hold himself against the invincible superman, thats sayin something

and since Apachai did pretty well against the elder in the past, Sakaki should be able to do it even better imo




> And is it just me, or do the Yami masters seem like weak sauce compared to Ryozanpaku's? Gaidar did put up a good fight, but for the most part, it looked like Akisame had the fight under control, both times. And Diego doesn't seem to be doing all that well against Ma, despite the many free hits he's got. Would love to see Hongo and Sakaki duke it out, just so that Yami will be redeemed a little.


the last 3 masters will be the only tough opponents and in a completely different level, just like it happened with Ragnarok


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 8, 2009)

blueblip said:


> And is it just me, or do the Yami masters seem like weak sauce compared to Ryozanpaku's? Gaidar did put up a good fight, but for the most part, it looked like Akisame had the fight under control, both times. And Diego doesn't seem to be doing all that well against Ma, despite the many free hits he's got. Would love to see Hongo and Sakaki duke it out, just so that Yami will be redeemed a little.



No, you're right.  The master fights _haven't_ seemed very special so far, and that's in large part due to the Yami masters' performance, imo.  Gaidar and Akisame was a little underwhelming for me, especially because I thought the idea of a Sambo master was particularly interesting, and Gaidar himself gave off a cool vibe, but oh well.  Diego's fight has been more interesting so far, if only for the fact that it's been a decent length, but I'd be lying if I said I was in love with it.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> the last 3 masters will be the only tough opponents and in a completely different level, just like it happened with Ragnarok



In all likelihood, this is the truth,


----------



## perman07 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sasaki expressed fear of facing Akisame, so I reckon Akisame could take him. Kensei seems like a countering guy, so I believe he could take Apachai for instance.

I think there's more of Janken-relationship between the masters then a straight power rating.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm in theory if the 1 shadow nine fist is indeed the elders son he should be stronger than him.

OR the elder will lose in the whole, compassion for son/friend/life/etc that kills so many badasses


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 8, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> ^Yea, I prefer just online....I DL in volumes lol


Yeah, me too. I have every volume and uploaded most on rs.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 9, 2009)

i still wouldn't rank Apachai if i were you..his fight w/ the chinese guy didn't really show what he could do

if i remember correctly...i think it was said that his techniques were meant to KILL

we need a serious battle involving Apachai in order to properly rank him


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i still wouldn't rank Apachai if i were you..his fight w/ the chinese guy didn't really show what he could do
> 
> if i remember correctly...i think it was said that his techniques were meant to KILL
> 
> we need a serious battle involving Apachai in order to properly rank him



Apachai is at such a level that he can only fight other masters assuming no civilians are around. Other wise just having people who are none masters around him drastically gimps him.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2009)

well its gonna be against Yomi's Muay Thai Master and that I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> well its gonna be against Yomi's Muay Thai Master and that I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE!!!



Well the Muay Thai Master seems to be tactics man as well if the disciple is anything to go by. If so, Appa might die if they fight


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, is this a revelation from god


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> well its gonna be against Yomi's Muay Thai Master and that I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE!!!



Presumably they have a history together.  I wouldn't be surprised if we got a flashback fight between them even before they inevitably match up in the current time-line.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 9, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Sasaki expressed fear of facing Akisame, so I reckon Akisame could take him.


Sakaki expressed fear of facing Akisame?

*Spoiler*: _i thought it was the other way around_ 












Raviene said:


> i still wouldn't rank Apachai if i were you..his fight w/ the chinese guy didn't really show what he could do
> 
> if i remember correctly...i think it was said that his techniques were meant to KILL
> 
> we need a serious battle involving Apachai in order to properly rank him


i rank Apachai very high because he faced the elder 1 on 1 when he was younger and did very well; he swiftly destroyed the chinese master as soon as he stopped worrying about the birdie, Sakaki also called him a prodigy and that he's been in countless matches to death, thus the reason he cant restrain himself when training.     




Wuzzman said:


> Well the Muay Thai Master seems to be tactics man as well if the disciple is anything to go by. If so, Appa might die if they fight





Okkervil River said:


> Presumably they have a history together.  I wouldn't be surprised if we got a flashback fight between them even before they inevitably match up in the current time-line.


What if the Muay Thai's master is...Apachai's own master???

There must be a reason why Apachai is so worried about him and thinks he's gonna die 

it doesnt suit well a ryozanpaku master to be so afraid of an opponent, no matter how strong he might be, there must be something else behind Apachai's attitude



Okkervil River said:


> No, you're right.  The master fights _haven't_ seemed very special so far, and that's in large part due to the Yami masters' performance, imo.  Gaidar and Akisame was a little underwhelming for me, especially because I thought the idea of a Sambo master was particularly interesting,


i was dissapointed with that match too. 

Greatest Sambo master and we didnt get to see a single leglock. You cant make a sambo match without leglocks damit!


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

Locard said:


> What if the Muay Thai's master is...Apachai's own master???



That could be.  We haven't gotten a real good look at him, iirc, so there's no telling how old he is.  The only flaw in the theory is that apparently he practices Muay Boran, while Appachai's is apparently a more modern version of Muay Thai.



> i was dissapointed with that match too.
> 
> Greatest Sambo master and we didnt get to see a single leglock. You cant make a sambo match without leglocks damit!



Seriously.  I haven't gone back and read that fight lately, but the single thing that sticks out the most from it was the whole sculpting thing, which, while I obviously enjoy HSDK's humor, is not the main thing I want to remember from a master fight,


----------



## Hagen (Apr 9, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> That could be.  We haven't gotten a real good look at him, iirc, so there's no telling how old he is.  The only flaw in the theory is that apparently he practices Muay Boran, while Appachai's is apparently a more modern version of Muay Thai.


Actually, Apachai practices Muay boran too 


*Spoiler*: __ 











And here's another hint 

Check out what Apachai says in the first scan

and Yami's muay thai master words in the second


*Spoiler*: __ 














> Seriously.  I haven't gone back and read that fight lately, but the single thing that sticks out the most from it was the whole sculpting thing, which, while I obviously enjoy HSDK's humor, is not the main thing I want to remember from a master fight,


Yeah, it wasnt what i expected from a battle between grappling experts. 

it was like watching a jujitsu match with more punches and kicks than submissions. I hope they dont do the same once we get to see the big boobed jujitsu lady in action.


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2009)

Five bucks say Apachai's brother is MT guy in Nine shadows.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

Touché on the Muay Thai/Boran thing, Locard.  You could be right, but that scan does make the Yami master appear slightly young.  Ben Grimm may be on to something there.  It's likely they would have had the same master who instilled that "Muay Thai is the strongest!" value, thus the repeating phrase.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 9, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Five bucks say Apachai's brother is MT guy in Nine shadows.


Not possible. Apachai has no family 





Okkervil River said:


> Touch? on the Muay Thai/Boran thing, Locard.  You could be right, but that scan does make the Yami master appear slightly young.  Ben Grimm may be on to something there.  It's likely they would have had the same master who instilled that "Muay Thai is the strongest!" value, thus the repeating phrase.


well, the guy looks above 30, thats already older than Apachai, and looks can be deceiving in this manga anyway.

He might be kinda like jujitsu lady, who's like 80yo and still looks in her mid 20's


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, if it isn't his master, it could just be that he and Appachai were both disciples of the same master.  Those seem to be the two most likely scenarios, I guess.


----------



## MueTai (Apr 11, 2009)

Question: is HDSK a shonen or seinen?

Anyways I start reading this manga a couple weeks ago and I've been hooked.  I've already read up to chapter 332.  I like how they showcase a wide variety of martial arts, they even threw Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in there (although they got owned).  I was really stoked that Apachai and that Yomi dude know Muay Boran, my Muay Thai teacher used to tell me about it.  They would tie ropes around their hands and a lot of people died, sounds awesome!

I'm glad I finally found this thread.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 11, 2009)

*Started reading this like 2 days ago and I must say it's the shit. *


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Question: is HDSK a shonen or seinen?
> 
> Anyways I start reading this manga a couple weeks ago and I've been hooked.  I've already read up to chapter 332.  I like how they showcase a wide variety of martial arts, they even threw Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in there (although they got owned).  I was really stoked that Apachai and that Yomi dude know Muay Boran, my Muay Thai teacher used to tell me about it.  They would tie ropes around their hands and a lot of people died, sounds awesome!
> 
> I'm glad I finally found this thread.



It's shonen,and a pretty damned good one at that!

^Welcome among the fans,Pimp of Pimps!


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 12, 2009)

*RS:*
*Releases: *Chapter 1 - 335 [up to date].
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_01
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_02
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_03
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_04
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_05
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_06
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_07
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_08
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_09
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_10
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_11
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_12
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_13
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_14
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_15
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_16
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_17
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_18
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_19
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_20
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_21
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_22
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_23
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_24
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_25
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_26
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_27
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_28
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_29
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_30
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_31
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_32
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_33
HSD_Kenichi_Volume_34
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_319
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_320
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_321
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_322
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_323
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_324
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_325
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_326
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_327
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_328
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_329
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_330
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_331
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_332
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_333
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_334
HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_335


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 13, 2009)

Chapter 333 has been translated.

HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_333


----------



## Segan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. Diego is now my favorite Yami member.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Even in his defeat he's still badass.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 14, 2009)

man, finally it's over. best chapter in a while. rachel's boob was fantastic, it actually got me boner alittle. ma is awesome as usual. i'm soooo glad it's over. cant wait to see how yami will respond to this.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that was DEFINITELY Diego quality!! But why couldn't he have put up a better fight  ?? M's not even bleeding seriously from any point...


----------



## Wrath (Apr 14, 2009)

blueblip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now that was DEFINITELY Diego quality!! But why couldn't he have put up a better fight  ?? M's not even bleeding seriously from any point...


The close fights are probably being saved for when each Ryouzanpaku master fights the Yami master of their own discipline.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2009)

Meh I'm gonna go with the only the top 3 will be worhtwhile theory.

Also I expect a member of Yomi to betray them, the reason can appear at its own pace
______________________________

Also that was a badass defeat.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 14, 2009)

Last I checked Renka was Ma's disciple. Anyway it seems to me Kensei could have ended this any time he wanted he was just hell bent on using the minimum possible force. Renka on the other hand seems to be getting all her techniques sealed by Rachel's technique and showmanship. Very strange that the father ends up looking much better when he and the daughter are fighting opponents with the same style and they use similar styles themselves.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 14, 2009)

This was a good chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gotta love it when they show nipples. =)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 14, 2009)

*Nice chapter. 

Also idk if anyone noticed this but could she be the daughter of the salary man in the D of D tournament? *


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 14, 2009)

Whooo hooo!  Nipples!


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm that would only work if the DnD guy has no Idea who his Daughter trains under as he would so totally attack her to find where kensei is.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 14, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Hmm that would only work if the DnD guy has no Idea who his Daughter trains under as he would so totally attack her to find where kensei is.



*Kensei could have taken her or something when she was little. But looking again he's under 20 so it's probably not gonna work, unless he lied which is a possibility. *


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2009)

Possible OR love child


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 14, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Kensei could have taken her or something when she was little. But looking again he's under 20 so it's probably not gonna work, unless he lied which is a possibility. *



No lies, he's just _that_ badass, .


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 14, 2009)

*He had a child at age 6?  *


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 15, 2009)

Bungie.org

I feel guilty not fapping.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 15, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *He had a child at age 6?  *



Maybe even more than one!


----------



## Segan (Apr 15, 2009)

How old was that salaryman?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *He had a child at age 6?  *



That shows he is a true pimp.

also he was 19 (supposedly but he seemed masted class so he shouldn't be that young)


----------



## Raviene (Apr 15, 2009)

i wonder if we'll be able to see a fight where at least one of the masters will be taken to their utmost limits

oh yeah... gotta love them nipples


----------



## Hagen (Apr 15, 2009)

Diego! the way you fell was epic 

i think he would have put up a much better fight if he had stopped worrying about the camera angles. but ofc that wont suit Diego, an entertainer til the very end 

btw, the finisher Kensei used, the time he showed that technique to Kenichi i thought he was just joking like the other masters. i was wrong 

it means Shio has a similar technique too, but with his fist instead 




Raviene said:


> i wonder if we'll be able to see a fight where at least one of the masters will be taken to their utmost limits
> 
> oh yeah... gotta love them nipples


im starting to doubt it. they are THE top tiers of Kenichiverse after all

Probably only Yami's leader could really beat up a Ryouzanpaku master. 

Since he's Hayato's son, he might be another freak of nature. I think its safe to assume nobody will ever come close to elder's level  at this point. He's the top of the food chain  



noobthemusical said:


> Meh I'm gonna go with the only the top 3 will be worhtwhile theory.


Leader
Muay thai guy
and unknown guy 

they're my bet 

about the salary man faking his age in DoD, its entirely possible. I mean, if elder and a 50yo muay thai master did...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 15, 2009)

the point was that he was not faking his age he is just that strong..seroujsly guys dont think too hard on this one..


also epic nip slips in this chapter, it is almost an art.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 15, 2009)

The Elder and the Muay Thai master didn't 'slip in' to the DoD tournament...Diego let them in knowing full who they were (a 20 year old CANNOT be a teenager). No, salary man was actually a teenage master! We need him back!


----------



## perman07 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ah, teenage elder! That was perhaps the most 'ed performance I have ever witnessed in a manga. The elder is so fucking awesome!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 15, 2009)

^the elder is awesome but he just can't beat this...


*Spoiler*: _..._


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

I think will see Salary man next time we see Kensei, he will be all Yoz Killed my Brother Bitch (so totally brother of the guy Kensei killed)


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope we don't ever actually find out his name.  "The Salaryman" shall be referred to as nothing else.  A normal name couldn't possibly encapsulate his level of awsm, >.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> im starting to doubt it. they are THE top tiers of Kenichiverse after all
> 
> Probably only Yami's leader could really beat up a Ryouzanpaku master.
> 
> Since he's Hayato's son, he might be another freak of nature. I think its safe to assume nobody will ever come close to elder's level  at this point. He's the top of the food chain



*Speaking of him, Saiga is some awesome shit. If his disciple is any indication than he must be one super super badass friend X 2. Just his one appearance in front of the nine shadows made him seem awesome. *



Indignant Guile said:


> the point was that he was not faking his age he is just that strong..seroujsly guys dont think too hard on this one..


*
So far this show has been pretty realistic with how long it takes to become a master. Even people like Yomi training their whole lives aren't considered master level, and even if they are they barely qualify. 

But it'sentirely possible the Salary man is just so badass he became a master as age 12. *


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

The salarymans mother never needed to push he clawed his way out her Vagina, and slapped the doctor for being slow


----------



## Hagen (Apr 16, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Speaking of him, Saiga is some awesome shit. If his disciple is any indication than he must be one super super badass friend X 2. Just his one appearance in front of the nine shadows made him seem awesome. *


Yeah, he's gonna be a beast, he must be the only one strong enough to keep the nine shadows in line. Just like elder does with ryouzanpaku's masters 



> *
> So far this show has been pretty realistic with how long it takes to become a master. Even people like Yomi training their whole lives aren't considered master level, and even if they are they barely qualify.
> 
> But it'sentirely possible the Salary man is just so badass he became a master as age 12. *


i can buy the salary man (btw he does have a name:  Tsutomu Tanaka) being a master at such young age. Apachai was already a master (and a helluva one!) when he fought Hayato, and was a teen given his current age along with Miu's age at the time

why i cant definetly buy is him being the father of Chikage, you cant be a father at 6yo, even pimpness has limits!

but i still think he lied about his age, and Diego just didnt care, like he did with the others

random comment, i believe Renka is stronger and hotter than Miu 

and Kenichi should hit that asap, who agrees?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)

*I forgot about Apachai. Wasn't he called some kind of super-genius though? From what I can tell there are three possibilities: Salaryman lied about his age, he's also a mega genius or he's not master level at all and we just assume he is. *


----------



## blueblip (Apr 16, 2009)

Come to think of it, maybe we ARE overestimating Salary Man by quite a bit, maybe he's on the threshold to masterdom, but hasn't quite crossed over yet. But I get the feeling that he would beat the snot out of Fortuna, weaksauce as he was. I say he was right about his age, is a genius, but not yet a full master, but strong enough to make a monkey out of Castor and Pollux.

REPLY TO RANDOM COMMENT: Renka's bewbs ought to make her unable to stand straight. Miu's hotter.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> (btw he does have a name: Tsutomu Tanaka)


Killjoy


----------



## Jugger (Apr 16, 2009)

was it that akisame and some other master knew that salary man if remember right?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 16, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> ^the elder is awesome but he just can't beat this...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _..._



Rachael > Elder.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

Boobs>Epic
_____________________________________________________________
Also remember what elder said about the bomb
"Ma you Idiot I wanted it to explode near by I needed a tan"


----------



## notme (Apr 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> random comment, i believe Renka is stronger and hotter than Miu
> 
> and Kenichi should hit that asap, who agrees?


This.  X1000


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)

Jugger said:


> was it that akisame and some other master knew that salary man if remember right?



*Elder and Akisame said "hmm", not sure what that means exactly. *
​


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2009)

Kenichi is not interested in hitting on Renka.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)

*He should be.

He's only like 16 so I'll give him a break but he'll have to hit that shit son. Miu can wait as he';ll get he anyway. *


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally after all the cock tease I finally get to see some titties in the Kenichi manga man I love shounen sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Finally after all the cock tease I finally get to see some titties in the Kenichi manga man I love shounen sunday!!!!!!!


*
We've seen tits before, like 2-3 times if I'm not mistaken. 

Keep at it Mr. Mangaka.  
*


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> We've seen tits before, like 2-3 times if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Keep at it Mr. Mangaka.
> *


Now I just need to see Shigures titties out


----------



## blueblip (Apr 16, 2009)

So how soon before we get a Miu/Renka/Castor/Shigure mud wrestling match while wearing bikinis.

IT'S A MARTIAL ART, DAMMNIT 

EDIT: Add Li Raichi for those who like 'em flat/Rukia fans.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah yeah! thanks man


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

Where is dat Loli girl, you dare leave out lol disgusting!?!?!

I probably should have quoted this post Im replying to but its more fun haveing people figue out WTH im talkin about


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2009)

blueblip said:


> So how soon before we get a Miu/Renka/Castor/Shigure mud wrestling match while wearing bikinis.
> 
> IT'S A MARTIAL ART, DAMMNIT
> 
> EDIT: Add Li Raichi for those who like 'em flat/Rukia fans.


Both the flat and busty ones are hot in their own rights.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> yeah yeah! thanks man


*
Your welcome. 

Hopefully we see more than just tits in the future.

Also, are shounen even allowed to show tits lol*


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

They are now
Voted Nakedness in the Shonen trinity


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

well this is shounen sunday and from what ive read they show the tits


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 16, 2009)

Li Raichi isn't flat. She just has smaller breasts than the other girls. Kisara on the other hand is as flat as Chikage


----------



## Hagen (Apr 16, 2009)

and the winner in the boobage department is...

*Spoiler*: __ 











blueblip said:


> Come to think of it, maybe we ARE overestimating Salary Man by quite a bit, maybe he's on the threshold to masterdom, but hasn't quite crossed over yet. But I get the feeling that he would beat the snot out of Fortuna, weaksauce as he was. I say he was right about his age, is a genius, but not yet a full master, but strong enough to make a monkey out of Castor and Pollux.
> 
> REPLY TO RANDOM COMMENT: Renka's bewbs ought to make her unable to stand straight. Miu's hotter.


now that you mention Fortuna, what was the criteria to make him a master?

because i bet Shou Kano could have beaten the snout outta fortuna too, and Shou wasnt master class, just an extremely talented rookie. Shou would have trashed the shinpaku alliance that beat Fortuna in seconds. Heck, i still remember Hermit shaking like a baby just by Shou's presence prior to DoD.

maybe salary man was on the same level as Shou, still not master class but way above average martial artists, already enough to make inferior opponents to crap themselves in front of you 

And Renka's boobs and Miu's are around the same size 

Miu's are probably bigger, Kisara calls her dairy cow for a reason 

but Renka >>> Miu 

Miu is a voluptuous bombshell, but she seems to not be aware, or doesnt care. Miu lacks the sexy attitude, and she doesnt show us enough skin...

I prefer my cheerful and scantily clad Renka any day ph


*Spoiler*: _Miu has nothing on this_ 










Segan said:


> Kenichi is not interested in hitting on Renka.


he only has eyes for Miu..the dumbass , undecissive Miu keeps playing with his feelings, he should be hitting on Renka, Li Raichi or Shigure instead, that would make Miu come to her senses once and for all and admit her feelings for him, and realize a popular player like Kenichi wont be waiting for her foreva


----------



## blueblip (Apr 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> and the winner in the boobage department is...


Well, she IS a master class, after all 



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> now that you mention Fortuna, what was the criteria to make him a master?
> 
> because i bet Shou Kano could have beaten the snout outta fortuna too, and Shou wasnt master class, just an extremely talented rookie. Shou would have trashed the shinpaku alliance that beat Fortuna in seconds. Heck, i still remember Hermit shaking like a baby just by Shou's presence prior to DoD.
> 
> maybe salary man was on the same level as Shou, still not master class but way above average martial artists, already enough to make inferior opponents to crap themselves in front of you


This right here. I still find it hard to believe that Fortunata was a master class. I mean, Kano PROVED he could trash the alliance when he took out Thor, Freya (we forgot her for mud wrestling), and Takeda without even trying. Heck, Hermit is the only one I can see putting up a fight, but that's purely speculation as we don't know where he stands in relation to Kenichi currently. No way was Fotunata master class level, ever.

I mean, in the fight between Apachai and the Chinese master at Hakubi's restaurant, the Chinese trio AND Renka AND Kenichi didn't even dare move for fear of getting smooshed by the Chinese master, despite having someone like Apachai fighting him. And Fortunata was taken down by a weaker crew with no master back up?? Come on...



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> And Renka's boobs and Miu's are around the same size
> 
> Miu's are probably bigger, Kisara calls her dairy cow for a reason
> 
> ...


You have offended me, sirrah, and only violence may satisfy my ego now...

RENKA MIU MUD WRESTLING CONTEST NAAAAAOOOOO


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm I thought that by his reappearance Takeda, was on level with hermit, and hermit did seem to be on the level needed to kick the alliances ass.

Also Remember Renka + her to freinds fought someone of master class (lower master class) and won.


Also I demand that the Yami Jujitsu fighter gets naked in her fight and says "Clothing is only a weakness it makes you easier to grab and restrcits movment"


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

I kinda miss Berserker....where's he at??!!!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 16, 2009)

*I'd say Fortuna was Master class, but like Hermit said he was absolute garbage among Masters. The only reason they were able to defeat the dickhead was because Hermit had a new move and Niijima's tactical skills allowed them to effectivley use their teamwork. Like he said, the sum of a teams abilities is more than just adding up the total. *


----------



## blueblip (Apr 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Also I demand that the Yami Jujitsu fighter gets naked in her fight and says "Clothing is only a weakness it makes you easier to grab and restrcits movment"


It'll be a waste. Akisame is as asexual as Kenichi.

Bewbs aside though, does that mean a completely healed Kenichi could beat Fortuna at the time he fought Kano? I find that hard to believe


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 17, 2009)

*I doubt it as well. *


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 17, 2009)

HOLY HELL

since when do they show boobs in shounen. Jeez i just finished 333 and castor is full of nip slips.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 17, 2009)

Boobs in claymore.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 17, 2009)

blueblip said:


> It'll be a waste. Akisame is as asexual as Kenichi.
> 
> Bewbs aside though, does that mean a completely healed Kenichi could beat Fortuna at the time he fought Kano? I find that hard to believe


How is Kenichi asexual? He bonded with Ma over their mutual love of women, and has regularly been motivated by the desire to see Miu naked or to touch her body.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Akisame is the type to quietly get a nosebleed while trying to look in control but everyone can totally tell he is secretly a perv too.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 19, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Elder and Akisame said "hmm", not sure what that means exactly. *
> ​


I think they were angry at the move he did, growling "grrrrrr".



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> We've seen tits before, like 2-3 times if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Keep at it Mr. Mangaka.
> *


Looks like I missed some chapters, which ones are they?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 19, 2009)

ナルヒナ said:


> I think they were angry at the move he did, growling "grrrrrr".



*IIRC that was a mistranslation and he actually said hmmm. I co9uld be wrong though who knows, it's just something I heard. *




> Looks like I missed some chapters, which ones are they?



*I forget which chapters, but I know we've seen Shigure's before. It's actually posted at the top of this page. *


----------



## perman07 (Apr 21, 2009)

I know how to bring the following arc back up to legendary levels..

Bring more Niijima


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I kinda miss Berserker....where's he at??!!!


i, too, want him bk, his style was legendary  even tho he got beatdown


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2009)

where is your sig from gixa786?


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> where is your sig from gixa786?


Erza from Fairy Tail.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Naruto Chapter 445 Predictions Thread
> Awesome chapter.
> 
> Seems like a challenging enemy even for Ryozanpaku. I mean, even Elder got serious.
> ...



Holy shit..she is awesome,she is so fucking awesome!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 23, 2009)

*Damn, she is awesome. Shou mentioned the technique she used there, it was supposed to be similar to RS somewhat. Look like she can even use her Ki to make pseudo-illusions. And probably pressure point techniques to make the opponents body move on it's own, even if said person is knocked out. Badass.

But even her giant tits ran when she saw the Elder.  
*


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Damn, she is awesome. Shou mentioned the technique she used there, it was supposed to be similar to RS somewhat. Look like she can even use her Ki to make pseudo-illusions. And probably pressure point techniques to make the opponents body move on it's own, even if said person is knocked out. Badass.
> 
> But even her giant tits ran when she saw the Elder.
> *



All in all,she even gave even Kensei the chills.

But the Elder is the Elder,he is basically this manga world's version of Chuck Norris come to life..just look at what he did in this chapter with his bare hands..


The only one who could stand a change against him is of course The One Shadow himself,his son Saiga.

Now THAT is one fight I am looking forward to.


But on the subject of Mikumo Kushinada:I think that she is definetly the first of the true high-tier of Yami that we saw in action.

Can't wait to see what happens next..

PS:It seems that the Elder knows Mikumo..


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> PS:It seems that the Elder knows Mikumo..



Maybe shes Miu's grandma:ho?


----------



## perman07 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hoho, finally a really strong Yami! I suspect she might even be able to take Kensei. If that is true, who else of the masters except the Elder could take her?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2009)

Oboro said:


> Maybe shes Miu's grandma:ho?



Wasn't she dead?

I think they showed both Miu's mother and grandmother's graves in the chapter where she,Elder and Kenichi go to honour them at their graves..

Maybe an old love from his brash youth?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Wasn't she dead?
> 
> I think they showed both Miu's mother and grandmother's graves in the chapter where she,Elder and Kenichi go to honour them at their graves..



oops , I forgot about that.



> Maybe an old love from his brash youth?



maybe


----------



## Raviene (Apr 23, 2009)

ooohh those are 2 bigass *hovercrafts* 

she might even be older than the elder...scratch that i bet she IS a hell lot older and im quite baffled why gravity hasn't taken its toll on her load

(oh wait...Kenichi says that there's zero gravity around her..that sure explains it)


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 23, 2009)

kushinada is epic shiz. ma kensei just a boy'ya to her? at least he got some praise from the ol' baba


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm i think she used the move Akisame used against that other Yomi member, at least on castro, for Diego I say pressure points.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta admit...for all teh lol fanservice this series has, it's women will kill you.  And in granny kush's case, I might pay for it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Gotta admit...for all teh lol fanservice this series has, it's women will kill you.  And in granny kush's case, I might pay for it.




*Yah, it may have extreme amounts of fan service but it's okay because the chicks aren't screaming, whining whores. *


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 24, 2009)

HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_334.rar


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 24, 2009)

This manga might be turning into the most entertaining one for me.

Good action
Great fanservice
Good comedy
Good/entertaining characters

I am pleased


----------



## Jugger (Apr 24, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> This manga might be turning into the most entertaining one for me.
> 
> Good action
> Great fanservice
> ...



Thats why it is one of the best manga for me


----------



## Raviene (Apr 24, 2009)

i think there's something wrong w/ Kensei ... Diego may have hurt him seriously :S













he didn't notice those boobies... its like they weren't even there? now how could that be? this is Kensei were talking about


----------



## Jugger (Apr 24, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i think there's something wrong w/ Kensei ... Diego may have hurt him seriously :S
> he didn't notice those boobies... its like they weren't even there? now how could that be? this is Kensei were talking about



She is too old for kensei. kensei likes younger girls


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2009)

What if Kushinada was at least strong as Kensei? He couldn't be so stupid as to get distracted when there's an opponent that could kill him unlike Diego.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 24, 2009)

Finally, Yami is showing some awesomeness. Although I found it weird that she rescued Castor. Wouldn't a Yami policy be to kill/abandon the student if the respective master is taken out? Or is Kushinada seeing some potential rivalry from Castor's boobs?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> What if Kushinada was at least strong as Kensei? He couldn't be so stupid as to get distracted when there's an opponent that could kill him unlike Diego.




*He wasn't trying to save the girls, he was trying to grab Miss Master's tits.  *


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> HOLY HELL
> 
> since when do they show boobs in shounen. Jeez i just finished 333 and castor is full of nip slips.



Inuyahsa has boobs
Ranma 1/2 has boobs
Flame Of Recca has boobs lol


----------



## MueTai (Apr 25, 2009)

This manga delivers.  I mean just in this last chapter we got a nip slip, a badass villaness, old man pwning a fleet of ships with his bare hands, and some Renka side boobage.  This is becoming my favorite shounen.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm.. A new arc will be coming now. I hope a lot of old characters get reintroduced. Koga the kicker, Loki, Berserker, the salaryman are all people I wonder what are doing these days. Although for instance Koga is obviously fodder, characters like him spice things up a little bit. I also want some more Niijima pwnage.

I kind of dislike the whole 1 yami/yomi member per arc and would like more short fights and reintroductions of characters. The plot isn't as good as it has been previously IMO.


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *He wasn't trying to save the girls, he was trying to grab Miss Master's tits.  *


Yeah, right... 



perman07 said:


> *The plot isn't as good as it has been previously IMO.*


I don't get this one. Either you got extremely low standards as far as plot goes or I'm missing something. The storyline is as thin as paper and hasn't really gotten any better or worse during the whole series.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> I don't get this one. Either you got extremely low standards as far as plot goes or I'm missing something. The storyline is as thin as paper and hasn't really gotten any better or worse during the whole series.


I can elaborate I guess. I thought the plot up to the fight with Sho was satisfactory. Since then, they have basically stalled Kenichi's progress by removing Ryoshi Seikuken and only reintroduced it recently.

It feels like the latest arcs have been kind of like filler since there is little progress to the plot except meeting a new Yami or Yomi who someone will fight. This as opposed to the Ragnarok arc where there was a goal behind Kenichi beating them. Kenichi had personal reasons for wanting to defeat Ragnarok.

Sho was developed well, and I liked the arc. If we compare the Boris and Diego arcs to this, it feels kind of forced as is this fighter is bound to face that fighter and it has basically become a pattern of progressing through the plot by defeating successive Yami members and Yomi members as if this is more a league than a story. The Ragnarok arc had a similar pattern, but it felt more real there.

Although I will submit that the plot has always been shallow, there's been very little progress to the main characters lately (Kenichi, Miu, the Elder and his ties to the world including his son) as opposed to the D&D arc for instance.


----------



## Glued (Apr 29, 2009)

Kushinada vs Akisame (Nah, he fought Gaidar)
Kushinada vs Apachai (Nah, he should fight muay thai guy)
Kushinada vs Shigure (Would be awesome, but Shigure is too young)
Kushinada vs Sakaki (Yeah that would be awesome)
Kushinada vs Elder (Definitely worth watching)


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 2, 2009)

good chapter, Rouge Sapphire has already translated it, so scanslation should come soon.


----------



## Majeh (May 2, 2009)

The scan is out at OM.
Antony the Bat


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2009)

Ooh, so Kenichi is for real?

*Spoiler*: __ 



He will fight Chikage on his own.


 Let's see how much use his Jiujitsu will be.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2009)

Oh my god the face that the loli made was priceless, I have found an avatar


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 2, 2009)

... wasn't it shown that Kushinada was angry that she didn't get it? Isn't that why she got angry at Diego because he went ahead and challenged them while she was patiently waiting for her turn? So why is Chikage challenging him now? Or is the letter from someone else - Ethan perhaps?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2009)

I thought it was her turn


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> ... wasn't it shown that Kushinada was angry that she didn't get it? Isn't that why she got angry at Diego because he went ahead and challenged them while she was patiently waiting for her turn? So why is Chikage challenging him now? Or is the letter from someone else - Ethan perhaps?


Maybe you forgot that Yami was holding a long meeting to decide whose disciple would challenge Kenichi and it turned out to be Kushinada's disciple.

Edit: It doesn't seem to be clear, so it was either Chikage's turn to face off Kenichi or Kushinada decided to forego Yomi's decision, whatever that may have been.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2009)

Kenichi is always at such a disadvantage when fighting girls and a kid at that. This is the worse possible match up for him. I'm not shocked that Miu wanted to take the challenge instead, but Kenichi seemed very insistent on fighting Chikage himself. I sure hope he's has some special technique at hand because if Chikage is any where near her masters strength then he's screwed.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2009)

I very much doubt that any of the disciples we have seen so far are anywhere close to their masters' level for that matter.

Though, I agree, Kenichi will be in dire trouble if Chikage is anywhere close to his level, worse yet, above him even.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2009)

Kenichi is the one who placed those restrictions on himself because of his beliefs when fighting females, but because of that he has to become even stronger than he'd normally need to be to off set any disadvantages he will have because of the limited attack options he has.


----------



## Jugger (May 2, 2009)

I hope kenichi will use that breast massage technique


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2009)

You need to have big breasts for that to be effective, and refer to my signiture to learn why that can't happen

also he will probably get his ass kicked then she will go easy on him and then he will exploit an opening


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kenichi is the one who placed those restrictions on himself because of his beliefs when fighting females, but because of that he has to become even stronger than he'd normally need to be to off set any disadvantages he will have because of the limited attack options he has.


True, not to mention that Chikage's relying on pure skill which means Kenichi's strength will matter little here.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 2, 2009)

Segan said:


> Maybe you forgot that Yami was holding a long meeting to decide whose disciple would challenge Kenichi and it turned out to be Kushinada's disciple.
> 
> Edit: It doesn't seem to be clear, so it was either Chikage's turn to face off Kenichi or Kushinada decided to forego Yomi's decision, whatever that may have been.



*Spoiler*: __ 








It clearly isn't her turn and she doesn't state that she plans to fight him immediately. She also doesn't seem the type to write a letter of challenge. Kenchi simply anticipated having to fight her next, but that doesn't mean he will. Yami are the ones who decide which Yomi will fight not Kenchi, not even Yomi itself really. That's especially true since Kenchi doesn't really start the fights to begin with.

To me this feels a lot like the moment when Renka tried to attack Chikage - some build up, but nothing is necessarily going to happen between them.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2009)

Well, it's obvious that Chikage is the next Yami to fight Kenichi or his substitute.


----------



## Inugami (May 2, 2009)

with this and Fairy Tail's Wendy the Lolita factor is covered .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 3, 2009)

Segan said:


> Well, it's obvious that Chikage is the next Yami to fight Kenichi or his substitute.



how is it "obvious" again? All she did was deliver a letter of challenge - it was never stated who it was from nor that she was the one who was going to fight, if anything it's the opposite. That she delivered the letter suggests that she is just the typical third party who would deliver such a letter of challenge. It's  senseless to give a letter of challenge to a person directly if you can just tell them right then and there, that's why they are usually given to messengers or put in someplace where they will be found by the one being challenged. Chikage could easily be the messenger in this scenario rather than the challenger so I can't see how it is so "obvious" that she would be the one to fight.


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> how is it "obvious" again? All she did was deliver a letter of challenge - it was never stated who it was from nor that she was the one who was going to fight, if anything it's the opposite. That she delivered the letter suggests that she is just the typical third party who would deliver such a letter of challenge. It's  senseless to give a letter of challenge to a person directly if you can just tell them right then and there, that's why they are usually given to messengers or put in someplace where they will be found by the one being challenged. Chikage could easily be the messenger in this scenario rather than the challenger so I can't see how it is so "obvious" that she would be the one to fight.


It's obvious because that's how it's done all over the shonen (and sometimes the  Seinen, see Shamo) scene. It's a traditional move.


----------



## Jugger (May 3, 2009)

What if that letter isn?t challenge letter. That is possible everybody did think that but in next chapter they release that they were wrong


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2009)

5 (hundred) bucks says, it's a challenge letter from Chikage. :ho


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2009)

would be so lame if isn't a challenge letter the hype was here when Miu was trying to stop her and Kenichi take the letter.


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2009)

Chikage is actually quite badass, once she gets into battle mode.


----------



## Raviene (May 4, 2009)

Kenichi has maybe 50% of the *SANJI COMPLEX*...coz if he had more there aint no way in hell he's beating a female...


btw...i wonder how old that *KID* is


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2009)

Kenichi's not gonna beat on a female, he will try to force her into submission.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 4, 2009)

all the sex jokes i could useing that statement so little time


----------



## Raviene (May 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> Kenichi's not gonna beat on a female, he will try to force her into submission.




i cant help it!!...he *definitely* would never beat on a female let alone force her into submission  

...but hey submitting is still the same as beating a martial artist IMO


----------



## Jugger (May 4, 2009)

Kenichi wanted try loli so he is going to rape her really hard


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i cant help it!!...he *definitely* would never beat on a female let alone force her into submission
> 
> ...but hey submitting is still the same as beating a martial artist IMO


Submission means using moves without hitting the opponent.


----------



## Jicksy (May 4, 2009)

^ i.e. grappling, throwing techniques etc... no striking.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 4, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ i.e. grappling, throwing techniques etc... no striking.


*
Not just that, he has to throw and grapple in a way that won't hurt them too much. Grappling can hurt just as much if not more than some strikes. *


----------



## Inugami (May 4, 2009)

I still find hilarious the first girl he want to fight its an adorable little one ...


----------



## Wuzzman (May 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I still find hilarious the first girl he want to fight its an adorable little one ...



Who is a stone cold killer


----------



## noobthemusical (May 4, 2009)

Beware the cute ones, i think that might even be a trope.

also grapling might hurt more depending on the skill level of the grab


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Beware the cute ones, i think that might even be a trope.
> 
> also grapling might hurt more depending on the skill level of the grab



Are we talking grapling, submission, holds, takedowns, or simpy tossing people across the room. Hell Rachael has done the most fucking grappling I've seen in the manga and she is only a DISCIPLE!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2009)

which shows how weak she after a certain level your hands just slow you down and you  dont even touch opponents anymore


----------



## ナルヒナ (May 5, 2009)

HSD_Kenichi_Chapter_335


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> which shows how weak she after a certain level your hands just slow you down and you  dont even touch opponents anymore



Hmm its called, your using magic martial arts.....


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2009)

I heard it was telekinesis


----------



## Tehmk (May 5, 2009)

The problem is, everyone seems to have a very ripped bods so, the females won't be fazed. 

Kenichi should hit the source, call her flat-chested. End of battle. Everyone's seen how gifted her master is in the chest.


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2009)

Yeh, in a shounen....calling a girl out on her breasts as a male is just asking to get beat down.  You think resolve and friendship give good powerups?  Before the rage of a woman jealous of bosom, such things are merely mediocre.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2009)

Fight will be over before he can even finish saying chested.

Also you guys think next chapter will be part of fight or filler?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2009)

Filler....


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 12, 2009)

new chapter is out at MH

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like their won't be a fight afterall. Pretty funny, and a good chapter.


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> new chapter is out at MH
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Uh oh, Chikage's master won't be pleased at all.


----------



## Jugger (May 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> Uh oh, Chikage's master won't be pleased at all.



will kenichi and miu fight her or is there some other master to fight her. She seem so angry that she could kill em all. That party was probably Niijima idea


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2009)

Jugger said:


> will kenichi and miu fight her or is there some other master to fight her. She seem so angry that she could kill em all. That party was probably Niijima idea


I don't think Makumo is actually angry. She seems too cold for that. But it will be interesting to see how she will deal with Chikage's change in behavior.


----------



## Jugger (May 12, 2009)

Translation is out here
Big-shot Baby owes me an apology!

yeah niijima planned it all. it was fun to hear master asking elder about his past with Makumo


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Translation is out here
> Big-shot Baby owes me an apology!
> 
> yeah niijima planned it all. it was fun to hear master asking elder about his past with Makumo


Huh, it looks like there will be a lot more of a build-up, if there's ever going to be a fight between Kenichi and Chikage.

Maybe Makumo (Or Mikumo, I don't know) will drag her disciple to the place where Kenichi waits.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

I wonder if she fought on the side of good once why she turned evil


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2009)

Can it ever be simple with women characters?


----------



## G-Man (May 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Can it ever be simple with women characters?



Just ask yourself this: "Can it ever be simple with women in general involved!?"


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder if she fought on the side of good once why she turned evil



evil pays better.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> evil pays better.



Yeah but good has a better survival benefits... unless your fodder


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but good has a better survival benefits... unless your fodder


You know, someone who regularly kills people might disagree.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

I dunno not being evil =/= being a good guy


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but good has a better survival benefits... unless your fodder



I don't think she's worried too much about her survival she's done pretty well on her own besides do you really need to worry about survival against people who are set against *not* killing you?


----------



## perman07 (May 12, 2009)

Haha, funny that sweets are her cryptonite:ho


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2009)

Bad chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2009)

Chikage was so cute when it came to the birthday party scene pek


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Haha, funny that sweets are her cryptonite:ho



Kenichi will throw a chocolate in her mouth during the fight, distracting her long enough to put her in the ultimate Judo lock.


----------



## MrCinos (May 13, 2009)

That was good to see Siegfried, I hope he will fight someone soon. Maybe even Chikage, as Kenichi isn't at party. He could tell to Mikumo something like: "Chikage can leave before the end of birthday party only if she wins against him". Though story/dialogue-wise they aren't connected so it probably wouldn't happened.


----------



## Majeh (May 13, 2009)

I have a strange feeling Chikages master is gonna interrupt Chikage before she can get to the fight and scold her somehow. This fight just seems really rushed IMO.


----------



## Golbez (May 13, 2009)

Niijima once again shows his epic self in an epic way.
I lol'ed through the entire chapter. Chikage is such a poor thing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2009)

THIS IS DELICIOUS CAKE...

YOU MUST EAT IT...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 13, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> THIS IS DELICIOUS CAKE...
> 
> YOU MUST EAT IT...





Just like this chapter!


----------



## Ender (May 14, 2009)

omg  l loved  Chikage in this chapter  XD So hilarious

Think Kenichi will end up rescuing her from her master?


----------



## Hagen (May 14, 2009)

i think the author is planning to turn this manga into harem, so he's developing Chikage in order to please loli fans. Renka, Miu, Li Raichi and Shigure are already set for that purpose, Chikage and Rachel will be added soon probably.


----------



## Segan (May 15, 2009)

We already have Honoka for the loli effect. Chikage would be just an add-on. It's more like Chikage is meant for Kenichi to overcome his worst possible match-up.


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2009)

Honoka's his sister man  she doesnt like him "that way"


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2009)

Considering how little development these alternate pairings get and how obvious Miu/Kenichi is I'd say it's dancing with the idea of being a harem but most certainly isn't one. If Kenichi showed some interest in his alternatives like I don't know purposely spending time with them or something that would be fine. So far the only person other than Miu for whom we can say there may exist some mutuallity of attraction is Shigure since Kenichi finds himself lusting after her at inorpportune times and she seems to consider him somewhat more than a disciple


----------



## MrCinos (May 15, 2009)

As for Chikage I hope for some Nijima action with her since hate isn't so far from... though I doubt there will be any female whom Nijima would like more than money or fame. Anyway, I hope Chikage wouldn't have love interest in Kenichi, at max thinking about him as "Onii-chan" kind of person


----------



## Hagen (May 16, 2009)

Honoka is Hermit's woman :ho

and you dont need mutual attraction to make harem. all you need is a bunch of girls lusting for the same wimp. and as obvious as MiuxKenichi is, its always the same with harem, no matter how many girls appear, you know whos gonna win in the end, from the beginning.

oh and i forgot the garden club girl, thats another +1 for Kenichis harem


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> *Honoka is Hermit's woman* :ho



Oh yea... 

I woulden't be surprised if he taught her to fight somewhere down the line. He's not that far from her in age after all..

Beyond that, Is it just me or have the designs gotten much more vibrant lately?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2009)

Hermit will fight Kenichi for Honoka's hand, I'm calling it next major arc


----------



## Yulwei (May 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> Honoka is Hermit's woman :ho
> 
> and you dont need mutual attraction to make harem. all you need is a bunch of girls lusting for the same wimp. and as obvious as MiuxKenichi is, its always the same with harem, no matter how many girls appear, you know whos gonna win in the end, from the beginning.
> 
> oh and i forgot the garden club girl, thats another +1 for Kenichis harem



But you do need it if you want to make a good harem. All the alternate pairings do now is serve as fuel for fanfiction


----------



## Supa Swag (May 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> Honoka is Hermit's woman :ho
> 
> and you dont need mutual attraction to make harem. all you need is a bunch of girls lusting for the same wimp. and as obvious as MiuxKenichi is, its always the same with harem, no matter how many girls appear, you know whos gonna win in the end, from the beginning.
> 
> oh and i forgot the garden club girl, thats another +1 for Kenichis harem



Speaking of Honoka, when the hell is she gonna grow up? Isn't she like only 2 years younger than Kenichi? Her mother's genes should be kicking in soon.

and lol @ garden girl. I keep on forgetting she exists.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 16, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Speaking of Honoka, when the hell is she gonna grow up? Isn't she like only 2 years younger than Kenichi? Her mother's genes should be kicking in soon.
> 
> and lol @ garden girl. I keep on forgetting she exists.


She's actually getting shorter, check out how big she was originally. I mean she was only a few inches shorter then Kenichi, now she's Chikage level.


----------



## Hagen (May 17, 2009)

Honoka's growth has been sacrificed for the sake of loli fandom until now  

Hopefully now that Chikage is around, the loli area will be covered so Honoka can be finally free to grow up, so Hermit can have breasts to touch :ho

And in most harem the audience is being implicitly aware of the canonical choice for the main guy, and the other females exist just to provide temptations, subplots, humor etc 

and this manga has a very good variety of girls and personalities to use in harem: normal miu, vivacious renka, traumathized Li Raichi, cute garden girl, erotically suggestive Rachel, unexpressive Shigure, loli temptation Chikage ...all we lack is a tsundere thats willing to beat up Kenichi for any petty reason but is secretly in love with him.


----------



## Inugami (May 17, 2009)

Kisara  would make a good tsundere  .


----------



## Hagen (May 18, 2009)

Kisara has the hots for Ukita, we need a new character. but i  agree she'd be a good tsundere


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

Yeah but perhaps the author don't have intentions of doing  harem manga also that's good that genre usually fail in the end.. he just adding girls for fan service and for that they interact with Kenichi but we don't have full chapters of them like usually you see in the harem ones .


----------



## Yulwei (May 18, 2009)

Locard said:


> Honoka's growth has been sacrificed for the sake of loli fandom until now
> 
> Hopefully now that Chikage is around, the loli area will be covered so Honoka can be finally free to grow up, so Hermit can have breasts to touch :ho
> 
> ...



The thing is Kenichi isn't even tempted. He finds them attractive because he's a healthy young man but he's never considered even jokingly the thought of going after any of the others. Harem is like shounen you know which girls is going to win just like you know the good guy always wins but the better harem like the better shounen make the fight sufficiently interesting that that certainty fades.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm i think ethan has a crush on Miu and think Kenichi is like her gay best friend and he is gonna ask for help to get together with Miu


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 18, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm i think ethan has a crush on Miu and think Kenichi is like her gay best friend and he is gonna ask for help to get together with Miu




*Spoiler*: __ 



Somehow I don't think so. Anyway looks like Chikage won't end up fighting Kenchi, though Ethan might. Pretty close to what I predicted, but not exactly the same I think. Oh well  ...


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

hmm the spoilers makes me think like the new Fairy Tail and Gantz I'm going to get kubo-trolled with this  chapter =S!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 18, 2009)

So the translations out at MH. Apperintly it ends with a subtle joke, Earl Grey representing someone who is gifted, while Nilgiri represents something of low quality.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

Scan is out for Ch.337


----------



## perman07 (May 18, 2009)

Hmm.. Transitional chapter, not much to say, but who the hell was the old guy? One of One Shadow Nine whatever who hasn't been introduced?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

Chikage looked so cute in that birthday photo  

And the bathroom scene had me cracking up xDD


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2009)

the cloaked guy probably


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 18, 2009)

*Old guy = win. Probably a pretty fucking strong ass guy considering his supposed age.*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2009)

o_O Whuts with the boston tea party?


----------



## Glued (May 19, 2009)

Ethan is most likely a Pelwhani/Pelvani wrestler. Although there maybe a chance he might be a Kalaripayatto or Vajramushti martial artist.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 19, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ethan is most likely a Pelwhani/Pelvani wrestler. Although there maybe a chance he might be a Kalaripayatto or Vajramushti martial artist.



I don't know, maybe ... I was thinking he might practice Malla-yuddha and since Pehlwani (I assume that's what you meant) is said to have some of it's origins in Malla-yuddha so maybe that's also a possibility.


----------



## Hagen (May 19, 2009)

i was hoping Ethan would be a MMA fighter :/  UFC style. we need one!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 19, 2009)

Locard said:


> i was hoping Ethan would be a MMA fighter :/  UFC style. we need one!



*Kenichi himself probably qualifies.*


----------



## Hagen (May 19, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Kenichi himself probably qualifies.*


no because he cant use brazilian ju jitsu


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

What's MMA stand for again?  Oh yeh it's not BJJ + other styles is it?  Also, if anyone qualified for stereotypical MMA style it'd be the Sando user at best.  Another groundfighter would be boring now.  In fact, I only liked Boris because of his persona.  

Ethan's intriguing by his lack of intent.



Oxvial said:


> hmm the spoilers makes me think like the new Fairy Tail and Gantz I'm going to get kubo-trolled with this chapter =S!


Is it just me or is every manga trolling readers these days?  Kubo's influence spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2009)

Locard said:


> no because he cant use brazilian ju jitsu


Yeah, like that's a requirement for MMA or UFC, whatever.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 19, 2009)

Locard said:


> no because he cant use brazilian ju jitsu





*A mixed martial artist is exactly what is sounds like, someone who mixes martial arts into their fighting style. Brazilian jujuitsu is not required to be called an MMa fighter. Besides, Kenichi does practice jujitsu.*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

MMA fighters are lame - there entire skill set consist of some combination brazillian ji jutsu, watered down muay thai, or wrestling ; honestly i still find a fight between to quality boxers much more enjoyable than anything ive seen in MMA

MMA my ass, pretty most of the traditional arts are unusable due to their restrictions 

personally i wanted someone to fight an crush chikage, not that i dont like her, but her master is a bitch and needs to be dropped down a few pegs


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 19, 2009)

*Brazilian jujitsu itself is an extremely efficient martial art, combing that with something as powerful as Muay Thai makes the person all the more dangerous. Of course, the rules set in a ring limit the potential of the fight and fighters.

MMA is in no way lame, I don't see how combining such powerful martial arts can be. If you think anything is lame, blame the rules and/or fighters themselves.*


----------



## Hagen (May 19, 2009)

The way Ethan ground n pounded that guy in D of D was very UFC, thats why i was hoping..



Segan said:


> Yeah, like that's a requirement for MMA or UFC, whatever.


it is, if you want to ever be somebody in MMA 




Pimp of Pimps said:


> *A mixed martial artist is exactly what is sounds like, someone who mixes martial arts into their fighting style. Brazilian jujuitsu is not required to be called an MMa fighter. Besides, Kenichi does practice jujitsu.*


but he wont be a UFC style MMA fighter

and it must be _brazilian_ ju jitsu 




Kira U. Masaki said:


> MMA fighters are lame - there entire skill set consist of some combination brazillian ji jutsu, watered down muay thai, or wrestling ; honestly i still find a fight between to quality boxers much more enjoyable than anything ive seen in MMA
> 
> MMA my ass, pretty most of the traditional arts are unusable due to their restrictions



take away the restrictions like in old valetudo and they still stomp normal martial artists. they're the most complete fighters. Yami's leader will probably be one


----------



## Majeh (May 19, 2009)

Judging by the old guys appearance id say hes close to old man furinjis level. I mean when i first saw him i thought it was the elder at a glance. I think hes definitely 1 of the top tier masters.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 20, 2009)

Locard said:


> but he wont be a UFC style MMA fighter
> 
> and it must be _brazilian_ ju jitsu



*Well it's probably gonna be the closest we're gonna get anyway. *


----------



## Hagen (May 20, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Well it's probably gonna be the closest we're gonna get anyway. *


yeah.. 

it seems the mangaka is trying to reivindicate traditional martial arts

irl, traditional martial arts got pwned and ridiculized by BJJ in the 90's, and by MMA in the following years

ironically, in the manga the only BJJ practitioners were complete fodder and probably we wont see a UFC style MMA fighter ever


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 20, 2009)

*That's complete BS, traditional martial arts are still very much alive and kicking.*


----------



## Hagen (May 21, 2009)

yeah, but regarded as inferior compared to hybrid martial arts when it comes to fighting against each other

These days, anyone who wants to fight has to familiarize him with a host of different techniques and styles, boxing, kicking, wrestling etc... MMA has given legitimacy to professional fighters who use only the techniques and training methods that work, and who are finally able to discard the outlandish trappings of the traditional martial art cultists. (katas = fuckin waste of time btw)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 21, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, but regarded as inferior compared to hybrid martial arts when it comes to fighting against each other
> 
> These days, anyone who wants to fight has to familiarize him with a host of different techniques and styles, boxing, kicking, wrestling etc... MMA has given legitimacy to professional fighters who use only the techniques and training methods that work, and who are finally able to discard the outlandish trappings of the traditional martial art cultists. (katas = fuckin waste of time btw)



*Only by people who have no idea what the traditional martial arts are capable of. It's like 90% the person using the art and not the art itself. Plus you act as if the idea behind mixed martial arts is new, it's not. It's been around for thousands of years. You may have to familiarize yourself with other arts, you don't have to practice them. And no katas are not a waste of time, if done properly (which most people don't) they do exactly what they're supposed to do.*


----------



## Hagen (May 21, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> Only by people who have no idea what the traditional martial arts are capable of. It's like 90% the person using the art and not the art itself. Plus you act as if the idea behind mixed martial arts is new, it's not. It's been around for thousands of years. You may have to familiarize yourself with other arts, you don't have to practice them. And no katas are not a waste of time, if done properly (which most people don't) *they do exactly what they're supposed to do*.[


yeah, allow you to pass the exam and gain the next belt 

think about all the time practicing kata consumes in a karate, kung fu, tkd etc dojo and if this time was used to spar seriously and work out your condition instead

and you cant really familiarize with a martial art if you dont practice it. just looking at it wont help, as we dont have sharingans in real life. 

An example, a pal of mine ( we used to go to the same boxing gym)  wasnt allowed to spar because a problem with his eyes he had. 

so he focused on training, to hon all the techniques and physical condition and watch other ppl spar instead. More than one year later he was finally allowed to spar (most people started sparring after a couple months), and he got owned repeatedly because his lack of real experience, despite the fact his condition and theoretical technique was superior to many people there


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 21, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, allow you to pass the exam and gain the next belt



*I said, if used properly. Their purpose is basically to familiarize yourself with the moves and create muscle memory, which is one of a fighters greatest weapons.*



> think about all the time practicing kata consumes in a karate, kung fu, tkd etc dojo and if this time was used to spar seriously and work out your condition instead



*Or you can do both and improve even more.*



> and you cant really familiarize with a martial art if you dont practice it. just looking at it wont help, as we dont have sharingans in real life.



*Yes you can, you don't have to memorize anything just know how to counter it. *



> An example, a pal of mine ( we used to go to the same boxing gym)  wasnt allowed to spar because a problem with his eyes he had.
> 
> so he focused on training, to hon all the techniques and physical condition and watch other ppl spar instead. More than one year later he was finally allowed to spar (most people started sparring after a couple months), and he got owned repeatedly because his lack of real experience, despite the fact his condition and theoretical technique was superior to many people there


*
First, he obviously wasn't training right. If he had been this wouldn't have had happened. Everything is a skill, even strength. I never said combat experience isn't important, I know it's among the most important things. The point is not to flood yourself with just one aspect of training but to mix everything in.*


----------



## Tracespeck (May 21, 2009)

> You may have to familiarize yourself with other arts, you don't have to practice them.





> Yes you can, you don't have to memorize anything just know how to counter it.



Pimp have you ever actually trained something?  Knowing a counter and putting it to use are completely different things.  Even if you think you know something very well from studying it, it is still completely different putting it to use.  Studying a throw in a judo book is only a first step, you can't expect to put it to use until you have practiced it a thousand times.  Likewise looking at the counter for an arm bar is completely different from practicing the defense a thousand times.  Likewise practicing on non-resisting opponents is completely different from someone who is fighting back.

I would pick a bar brawler to beat a TMA guy who was never in a real fight any day of the week.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 22, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Pimp have you ever actually trained something?  Knowing a counter and putting it to use are completely different things.  Even if you think you know something very well from studying it, it is still completely different putting it to use.  Studying a throw in a judo book is only a first step, you can't expect to put it to use until you have practiced it a thousand times.  Likewise looking at the counter for an arm bar is completely different from practicing the defense a thousand times.  Likewise practicing on non-resisting opponents is completely different from someone who is fighting back.
> 
> I would pick a bar brawler to beat a TMA guy who was never in a real fight any day of the week.



*You're clearly misinterpreting my posts. Never did I say simply studying a counter or your opponents art was enough, I never even mentioned anything about studying. I said you have to familiarize yourself with the art (to a certain extent) and know counters. Familiarize means to fight/spar against someone who uses the art or similar moves and know counters means to train in using those specific counters against a person who is resisting. 

TMA gets a bad rep from all the bullshit schools and masters polluting America and other places. Go to a true master and you'll see these TMA are no joke. Not only do they spar regularly, they go through extercises such as getting hit with sticks, flinging heavy weights around or getting choked to build resistance on the daily. **

Again, it all depends on the person.

EDIT: When I said anything in my other post I meant everything  
*


----------



## Perseverance (May 23, 2009)

Hey after finishing watching the 50 episodes, what chapter on the manga should i start @?

Thanks.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2009)

last event that happened?

dont assume we watch the anime


----------



## Perseverance (May 23, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> last event that happened?
> 
> dont assume we watch the anime



Why, is the manga and anime completely different?


----------



## Segan (May 23, 2009)

Makaaveli said:


> Why, is the manga and anime completely different?


I dunno. But since it's...well, anime, I prefer reading the original.


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2009)

According to Manga-Updates, Anime:

Starts at Volume 1, Chapter 1
Ends at Volume 16, Chapter 143

I would read manga from the 1st chapter though.


----------



## Perseverance (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, and gixa for the help.

I'll just finish the anime off, and read from chap 143 =)


----------



## Hagen (May 24, 2009)

i've watched the anime and its pretty good. it ends with the ragnarok arc, Kenichi vs Odin being the last battle.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2009)

I just can't watch that kind of anime. The manga looks so much better.


----------



## Hagen (May 24, 2009)

dont you want to see your favorite action scenes animated? seriously?


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> dont you want to see your favorite action scenes animated? seriously?


Not really. It doesn't look that good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2009)

^ The anime was what got me into the manga, i thought it was great, of course the manga would be better and more filled out but..its not really a problem


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> no because he cant use brazilian ju jitsu



Not really, Josh Barnett, Yoshida, Fedor E.,Karo,  and Arlovski don't use it.

Catch Wrestling, Judo, Military Sambo and Sambo can be just as effective for ground.

Military Sambo is just brutal, it probably has no peer.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 25, 2009)

New chapter is out at MH


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ethan and Kenichi team up? WTF's going on?


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

I wonder what the last few pages were about. Did Ethat try to persuade Kenichi to leave the world of martial arts or something along the line?


----------



## Jugger (May 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> I wonder what the last few pages were about. Did Ethat try to persuade Kenichi to leave the world of martial arts or something along the line?



yes he did. Translation is out here

Link removed


----------



## Hagen (May 25, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Not really, Josh Barnett, Yoshida, Fedor E.,Karo,  and Arlovski don't use it.
> 
> Catch Wrestling, Judo, Military Sambo and Sambo can be just as effective for ground.


nah. everybody knows nobody can beat Minotauro Nogueira (BJJ) on  the ground. excepting probably Fedor, but he's not human


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2009)

*Kajima = Pimp *


----------



## Raviene (May 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> nah. everybody knows nobody can beat Minotauro Nogueira (BJJ) on  the ground. excepting probably Fedor, but he's not human



yup he don't count...


hmm i wonder who the younger brother's master is...i dont think he's a luchador like her sister...i bet its the old dude shown w/ the big boobed chick(previous chapter) who's disciple was the cake loving loli girl  (yeah i know...cant memorize names )


----------



## Jugger (May 26, 2009)

Raviene said:


> yup he don't count...
> 
> 
> hmm i wonder who the younger brother's master is...i dont think he's a luchador like her sister...i bet its the old dude shown w/ the big boobed chick(previous chapter) who's disciple was the cake loving loli girl  (yeah i know...cant memorize names )



its sero that old man we saw with that loli master


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Kajima = Pimp *



Not only that,but from the way he took out the motorcycle and the fact that he emerged totally fine (with Rachel in his arms  ) I am pretty sure that he could skullfuck Kenichi right now..

I didn't realize that the difference between him and Kenichi was that great..


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Not only that,but from the way he took out the motorcycle and the fact that he emerged totally fine (with Rachel in his arms  ) I am pretty sure that he could skullfuck Kenichi right now..
> 
> I didn't realize that the difference between him and Kenichi was that great..


*
Not only would he fuck Kenichi up, he's most likely fuck Miu while he's doing that. *


----------



## Hagen (May 27, 2009)

Kajima must be bangin Rachel right now, lucky punk

but meh, after watching Shou Kano in action (whom Kenichi did beat btw) Kajima will need to do something better than that to actually impress me. 

So far i find Tirawit more intimidating


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2009)

I know dude will fuck Chikages master.

Proveing he is a master class.

So fight next chapter?


----------



## Hagen (May 27, 2009)

i dont know about you ppl, but i liked Ethan better when he was the strong silent guy


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 28, 2009)

Locard said:


> Kajima must be bangin Rachel right now, lucky punk



*I doubt it's the first time either. *


> but meh, after watching Shou Kano in action (whom Kenichi did beat btw) Kajima will need to do something better than that to actually impress me.
> 
> So far i find Tirawit more intimidating



*Well he does boss Tirawat around like no one's business. *


----------



## Raviene (May 28, 2009)

Kajima needs to fight Kenichi right NAW!!... so that we could again see the badass Kenichi that beat SHOU!!...their powers would reach over 9000 fo sho!!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2009)

I miss badass Kenichi now there was a guy who had what it took to sleep with Miu

Although it is strange that he isn't as strong as he was end of DD tournament, seriously after you unlock your potential once shouldn't you be able to fight at max all the time (ok not max, but atleast close to it)

Also look @ mah fan wank


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 28, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I miss badass Kenichi now there was a guy who had what it took to sleep with Miu
> 
> Although it is strange that he isn't as strong as he was end of DD tournament, seriously after you unlock your potential once shouldn't you be able to fight at max all the time (ok not max, but atleast close to it)
> 
> Also look @ mah fan wank



*He was extra motivated against Shou, plus he had to stop training for a while to heal from his injuries. *


----------



## Hagen (May 28, 2009)

You need to have Miu as hostage in order to unlock Kenichi's true powa

That's why Tirawit mooped the floor with Kenichi, Miu wasnt around



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I doubt it's the first time either. *
> 
> 
> *Well he does boss Tirawat around like no one's business. *


Not really, Tirawit only obeys Kajima because of superior orders. The assasination attempt on Kenichi was Tirawit's own initiative. and it seems he's planning to take Kajima's spot in the future 


Tirawit is badass. the only one who has "killed" Kenichi so far. well, besides Apachai


----------



## mmzrmx (May 28, 2009)

Jihan would of done it if it wasn't for his dick of a master


----------



## Hagen (May 28, 2009)

Jihan would have won if he had shoes


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2009)

Locard said:


> Jihan would have won if he had shoes


I'm not so sure about that. It seems that the Pencak Silat users always fight bare-footed. Akisame explicitly stated that Jihan had been at a disadvantage on snow ground, since he was far more accustomed to dry ground.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2009)

Locard said:


> nah. everybody knows nobody can beat Minotauro Nogueira (BJJ) on  the ground. excepting probably Fedor, but he's not human



Sure, that is why Josh Barnett slapped a leg lock on him in their first battle and almost made him tap.

That is why Kimura defeated Helio Gracie.


----------



## Hagen (May 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> I'm not so sure about that. It seems that the Pencak Silat users always fight bare-footed. Akisame explicitly stated that Jihan had been at a disadvantage on snow ground, since he was far more accustomed to dry ground.


that, and he was risking to catch a pneumonia too

he could have at least wrapped some bandages around his feet like this guy


----------



## Jugger (May 29, 2009)

That ethan attack looked like that arabian what ever that goku fight against in his first tournament. He used that attack diving from the sky to ground. Ethan use it onte ground


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2009)

Ethan went into Elephant stance, I believe he is a practitioner of Kalaripayatto.





Locard said:


> that, and he was risking to catch a pneumonia too
> 
> he could have at least wrapped some bandages around his feet like this guy


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 30, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ethan went into Elephant stance, I believe he is a practitioner of Kalaripayatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karo beat Serra because Serra GASSED...and Saku only proved that BJJ ALONE was no longer the end all be all style for MMA...that and he outweighed the Gracies by like 40lbs (Royler vs. Saku anyone?) besides maybe Renzo...wait, what are ya'll arguing about? lol


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 1, 2009)

So ... new chapter is out @ MH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think we learn Ethan's martial art this chapter. Other than that I have no clue what happened. Seems interesting.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 1, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So ... new chapter is out @ MH.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



elder got an idea probably some really hard train?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I do believe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Elder is going to personally train Kenichi..may God have mercy on his soul..


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe he'll actually FINISH a technique this time?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 1, 2009)

Trans is out @ MH 

so yeah apparently his martial art is Kalarippayattu, like some others have said.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2009)

So it is confirmed that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi will train under the Elder


..

He will literally be a new man after this!

But still..finally!


----------



## G-Man (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting.  I looked up Ethan's style after reading the chapter and now I can see why Chikage is convinced Kenichi will lose and Elder is willing to train Kenichi personally for this threat.

Apparently, according to some rumours, masters of kalarippayattu are capable of killing just by touching the right vital point on the body (sort of like pressure points in some fictional martial arts), but the secret to the trick is only taught to students who are deemed to be of just character so they don't misuse it.  This being a manga, I'm abtting on that rumour being fact (in HSDKverse anyway).

I'm betting Ethan's master knows the trick and has taught Ethan, which backs up Chikage's warning about him going all out right from the start if he is indeed capable of killing so easily.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2009)

If he's going to train under elder i hope he'll be able to get much stronger..like punching trees down and shit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2009)

I wonder what kind of hellish training the Elder has in store for Kenichi. 

I agree with the comment that Kenichi often gets off to a slow start and usually pulls off a victory after having time to think of a counter mid battle, but not all fighters will give him that opportunity. 

Hopefully the battle with Ethan will be entertaining.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 1, 2009)

*kalarippayattu is a pretty awesome and mysterious martial art, can't wait to see it in action. *


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Interesting.  I looked up Ethan's style after reading the chapter and now I can see why Chikage is convinced Kenichi will lose and Elder is willing to train Kenichi personally for this threat.
> 
> Apparently, according to some rumours, masters of kalarippayattu are capable of killing just by touching the right vital point on the body (sort of like pressure points in some fictional martial arts), but the secret to the trick is only taught to students who are deemed to be of just character so they don't misuse it.  This being a manga, I'm abtting on that rumour being fact (in HSDKverse anyway).
> 
> I'm betting Ethan's master knows the trick and has taught Ethan, which backs up Chikage's warning about him going all out right from the start if he is indeed capable of killing so easily.




It was actually very popular until the British banned martial arts in South Asia. 

It has gotten some recognition these days though. There is a Kalaripayattu  Academy in Bangalore.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm first time training with the elder, Kenichi grew a pair

A fight with the Elder made the Pair grow big enough to fight Shō

1 more training Kenichi offical masters  and therefore can pull a win out of his ass, without any trouble


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Hmm first time training with the elder, Kenichi grew a pair
> 
> A fight with the Elder made the Pair grow big enough to fight Shō
> 
> 1 more training Kenichi offical masters  and therefore can pull a win out of his ass, without any trouble



I know..everytime he trained with the Elder,he gained a level so to say in fighting power.


Can't wait to see what tech the Elder will teach him!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 2, 2009)

training with elder sounds promising, another ridiculious power will be added to kenichis arsenal. about time we see new stuff.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 2, 2009)

he needs to add another special move to his arsenal since as of right now he only has two IMO..the _ryu-sui-something_ and _mubiyoshi_ (sp?)

i expect the elder to teach one of his secret techs (was it 100 or 108 i forgot) and kenichi would have to also come up again w/ a move of his own just like the mubiyoshi or whatever that tech he used to combine all the martial arts he's been taught in one punch...

...maybe this time he would come up w/ a kick


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2009)

If Elder is aware of Kalaripayattu, maybe they will do some oil training, in order to make Kenichi more flexible.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> If Elder is aware of Kalaripayattu, maybe they will do some oil training, in order to make Kenichi more flexible.



Umm..this sentence sounds sooo wrong!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 2, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> If Elder is aware of Kalaripayattu, maybe they will do some oil training, in order to make Kenichi more flexible.



If this is the case, please, please, please let Renka be involved.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> If this is the case, please, please, please let Renka be involved.



I think Miu is more likely.


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2009)

No it will most likely be the elder, since he is the sensei. Kenichi's muscles will be massaged, so they can achieve both strength and flexibility.

Here you can see master giving student massage himself.
[YOUTUBE]GRTYgJ6I6zM[/YOUTUBE]

A kalaripayattu practitioner is so flexible, he can go from a grounded split, to a hook kick in less than a second.

Look at Pollux's body, despite his gigantic frame, he can practice Kalaripayattu, a martial art based around flexibility.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 3, 2009)

Love this manga, almost caught up with it.

<3 Shigure


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 3, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> No it will most likely be the elder, since he is the sensei. Kenichi's muscles will be massaged, so they can achieve both strength and flexibility.
> 
> Here you can see master giving student massage himself.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 4, 2009)

This ...is.. wrong 

if Ethan is indeed a kalariyapatto practicioner, he shouldnt be that bulked, he should be slim

he shouldn't be dressed like a club bouncer,

he should be wearing traditional indian like clothes or something instead

why Ethan, why are you trying to break stereotypes? it feels weird






Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> flexibility is half the power behind marital arts. this should be good..
> *


yeah, Kamasutra and the like are all about flexibility


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Love this manga, almost caught up with it.
> 
> <3 Shigure



Welcome to this awesome manga.

I did find it strange that you were wearing the Kenichi avy and not a Sasuke one..


But unfortunately right now,just like the rest of us,you will have to wait for one chapter a week..


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 4, 2009)

never mind


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 4, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Welcome to this awesome manga.
> 
> I did find it strange that you were wearing the Kenichi avy and not a Sasuke one..
> 
> ...



Well, right now where i am, Kenichi just beat Takeda again, so i still have some chapters before having to wait  He should have used Meotote to fight Takeda, with his fists-only sort of fighting, seems pretty perfect for it...

Sometimes i really hate his fights, it's always the same: him getting beaten at first and then his magic comeback. I think i got sick of this sort of thing already back when he was fighting that prince guy using Pencak Silhat. Yeah, i guess i have patience lol.
Then again, his recent fight with Boris was pretty decent though. To me anyway.

Also, his relationship with Miu... 

Sieg is my fav character, i bet he could take any one of those Yomi members right now


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2009)

Well..you know it has been said about Kenichi that he doesn't fight at full strenght since the beginning of a fight and that this is his greatest weakness..

The Masters are working to solve his problem..

And I agree about his relationship with Miu!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 4, 2009)

Also, Takeda pretty much just told him how to think while fighting someone, about how those close to him will feel if he dies. I've been thinking the same thing the whole time lol.

I hope the other Shinpaku (including Tanimoto, no matter how much he hates it ) have a chance against Yomi too. Especially Sieg and Hermit.
By the looks of it, Renka is going to fight Rachel. Boobs galore 

I guess the sexual tension between Miu and Kenichi is needed for the lulz, though it's getting really old by now


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2009)

I want berserk to come back.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

I want fully awakened Odin to rise from the chair like Jesus from the crypt.


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2009)

Odin is irreparably bound to the wheelchair.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 4, 2009)

Odin will probably resurrect a village aswell.

Hope Elder teaches him to finally get serious from the beginning


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 4, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Odin will probably resurrect a village aswell.
> 
> Hope Elder teaches him to finally get serious from the beginning



Not many shounen have main characters go all out in the beginning. I mean as much as I love kenchi it not necessarily too far removed from typical shounen conventions, but it really doesn't matter. I think a kenchi who doesn't go all out against an opponent at first is deep part of kenchi's personality.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah what the fuck happened to Berserk hes just disappeared


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah what the fuck happened to Berserk hes just disappeared


He's probably still wandering around beating street thugs.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 4, 2009)

Berserk is stuck in the level he achieved by natural talent alone, he'd probably be fodder level if he returned now

i want Shinpaku alliance to get more involved with the Yomi business, they have been sidelined too much and Kenichi is taking care of everything. I hope Tirawit or Jihan enter the headquarters to break some shinpaku bones one of these days. Kisara should get her own TKD specialist master too, which should look like Chae Lim


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Berserk could possibly be the last member of Yomi, wouldn't that be a plot twist!


----------



## Hagen (Jun 4, 2009)

Too bad Berserk cant become stronger than he already was 

Takeda and Sieg should be able to trash him with ease by now, which he deserves


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh, it's not like he can decide to learn fighting and ascend super fast.  I mean, he's just a genius not a normal guy like Kenichi whose hand soooo many years of training after being a pacifist.  Yeah.  Berserk totally can't level up.  Ever.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 4, 2009)

He wont. it'd be against his character 

and he'd have the same trouble learning martial arts that Spiderman had

when you have relied all your life in your natural abilities and instincts alone, learning a martial arts system would only cramp your fighting style

Whatever, another important thing to mention about the chapter is that Chikage was *blushing* at Kenichi's presence, and we all know what that means  

Antlion
Antlion

hellyeah, the loli has fallen into the net

all we need now is a tsundere lusting for Kenichi, and everything will be set up for making this manga evolve into harem!

its gonna be a martial arts/harem manga that will surpass even ranma 1/2 itself


----------



## Jugger (Jun 5, 2009)

well we need more living guys that are after miu and some guy after girl thats after kenichi then it is ready


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 5, 2009)

How many people are in Kenichi's harem already? 

I say people, 'cause you just know Takeda wants some of this


----------



## Jugger (Jun 5, 2009)

miu, renka, chikage, li raichi(drunken fist), yūka izumi(gardener girl), rachel? that probably all that i remember


----------



## Hagen (Jun 5, 2009)

Jugger said:


> well we need more living guys that are after miu and some guy after girl thats after kenichi then it is ready


Well, we already have Takeda after Miu. and also Shinnosuke probably, and Odin (and Shou Kano if he somehow returns) 

those two kung fu guys that are always following Renka, probably one of them or both have a thing for her..


Ukita would be after Kisara is she enters the harem

all guys want a piece of Rachel..

i'd say is practically all ready by now!




Jugger said:


> miu, renka, chikage, li raichi(drunken fist), yūka izumi(gardener girl), rachel? that probably all that i remember


rachel allowed kenichi to grab her boobs and was amused. i'd say she could be considered potential harem material already..

but i cant believe you forgot the toughest rival for kenichis love that Miu would have to face!! 






•Sharingan Squid• said:


> How many people are in Kenichi's harem already?
> 
> I say people, 'cause you just know Takeda wants some of this


w-what makes you think that?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

Locard said:


> He wont. it'd be against his character
> 
> and he'd have the same trouble learning martial arts that Spiderman had
> 
> when you have relied all your life in your natural abilities and instincts alone, learning a martial arts system would only cramp your fighting style



Here

Here

It happened in the pilot...so don't discard the possibility that he started to learn martial arts after his defeat.


----------



## Glued (Jun 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, it's not like he can decide to learn fighting and ascend super fast.  I mean, he's just a genius not a normal guy like Kenichi whose hand soooo many years of training after being a pacifist.  Yeah.  Berserk totally can't level up.  Ever.



Kenichi has five inhuman martial art heroes as his teachers and on top of that a special body that will not die no matter how much you hit it.

Except for Apachai of course.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Hiding place for Inazuma
> 
> Hiding place for Inazuma
> 
> It happened in the pilot...so don't discard the possibility that he started to learn martial arts after his defeat.



That's why it was a pilot.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> That's why it was a pilot.



Yeah but some of the things of the pilot happened in the actual manga too.

BTW I didn't know Berserker was kinda hated  for the comments is like people don't want to see him again... I personally liked him more than the other Ragnarok members.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 5, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, Kamasutra and the like are all about flexibility



*

But flexibility is half of where you get your power from. It's the opposite of tension, the source of your strength. One without the other will give you a very ineffective fighter. Basically, flexibility = relaxation = speed and tension = rigidness = power. Both have to be combined for maximum power. Hence why many martial artists like karate focus on tensing the muscles the split second before contact. 

Not to mention the numerous other health benefits. *


----------



## Hagen (Jun 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The Nation
> 
> The Nation
> 
> It happened in the pilot...so don't discard the possibility that he started to learn martial arts after his defeat.




that's so...surreal. the Berserker we know would never do something like that. That version of Berserker was probably more kid friendly




Ben Grimm said:


> Kenichi has five inhuman martial art heroes as his teachers and on top of that a special body that will not die no matter how much you hit it.
> 
> Except for Apachai of course.


and Tirawit Kokin 
Muay thai seems to be Kenichi's kryptonite. 




Oxvial said:


> Yeah but some of the things of the pilot happened in the actual manga too.
> 
> BTW I didn't know Berserker was kinda hated  for the comments is like people don't want to see him again... I personally liked him more than the other Ragnarok members.


I dont hate him, but let's admit it, he's a dickhead who despises and disrespects martial arts in a manga which is all about martial arts and people that dedicates their lives to MA completely.  I dont see any future for him unless he had a big change of heart or something, and that'd be really out of character 




Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> 
> But flexibility is half of where you get your power from. It's the opposite of tension, the source of your strength. One without the other will give you a very ineffective fighter. Basically, flexibility = relaxation = speed and tension = rigidness = power. Both have to be combined for maximum power. Hence why many martial artists like karate focus on tensing the muscles the split second before contact.
> 
> Not to mention the numerous other health benefits. *


i wonder if Elder, Shio, and Apa are flexible, they dont have the look. Shigure looks flexible and foldable, though


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

Locard said:


> that's so...surreal. the Berserker we know would never do something like that. That version of Berserker was probably more kid friendly



he disrespects martial arts in the pilot too.

also..

The Nation


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2009)

If berserk had to have a master I nominate Business Man from DD tournament

If he isnt secret master level then the whole search for Kensei plot was a waste of time, and that hasnt happned in this manga yet... or to often depending how you look at it.


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2009)

Locard said:


> i wonder if Elder, Shio, and Apa are flexible, they dont have the look. Shigure looks flexible and foldable, though


They are all super-flexible. As Akisame put it, there's no such thing as a martial artist with an inflexible body.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 6, 2009)

Locard said:


> hellyeah, the loli has fallen into the net
> 
> all we need now is a tsundere lusting for Kenichi, and everything will be set up for making this manga evolve into harem!
> 
> its gonna be a martial arts/harem manga that will surpass even ranma 1/2 itself



No...no need for tsunderes...they're cute at first but gets old really fast

and I blame Akane for starting this tsundere crap


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, the salaryman 
He was fucking hilarious, hope to see him again soon.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 6, 2009)

Im sure Berserker went fighting again but a master level guy put him in his place and made him realize what his potential could be in MA. Berserker with his huge thirst entertainment would probably agree.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> If berserk had to have a master I nominate Business Man from DD tournament
> 
> If he isnt secret master level then the whole search for Kensei plot was a waste of time, and that hasnt happned in this manga yet... or to often depending how you look at it.



Yeah, in retrospect they both just disappeared from the manga never to be seen again. It would be interesting then if they both appeared together at point as master and disciple.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Better if they appear as trainer and training tool.  Berserk doesn't really learn how to fight, he just learns to deal with master level opponents.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 8, 2009)

New chapter out at MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Training begins in ... balance?


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, when it comes to particularly dangerous training, Kenichi's as wussy as ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see what new Techniques Kenichi is taught. But I guess we'll have to see him go through that training of not falling off that building. Time for Kenichi to try to catch up to Miu.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> Well, when it comes to particularly dangerous training, Kenichi's as wussy as ever.


You're not a wussy if you're afraid of being trained by the Elder. That guy is the most dangerous thing in existence


----------



## Jugger (Jun 9, 2009)

Elder really knows how to motivate kenichi  Miu probably did this when she was six


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my God,that page in which Kenichi remembers what he went through when he was trained by the Elder..

That's a lot of trauma for such a young man..:rofl


----------



## Raviene (Jun 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Can't wait to see what new Techniques Kenichi is taught. But I guess we'll have to see him go through that training of not falling off that building. Time for Kenichi to try to catch up to Miu.



do you guys still think Miu is stronger than Kenichi??... i mean if he really tried i think he could even be stronger than her based on the Shou fight...

but i guess that could just be a once in a lifetime power up  (i mean Shou toyed w/ Miu while Kenichi was somehow able to beat his ass )


----------



## perman07 (Jun 9, 2009)

Raviene said:


> do you guys still think Miu is stronger than Kenichi??... i mean if he really tried i think he could even be stronger than her based on the Shou fight...
> 
> but i guess that could just be a once in a lifetime power up  (i mean Shou toyed w/ Miu while Kenichi was somehow able to beat his ass )


Besides for Ryoshi Seikuken, yes, I do believe Miu is still stronger. It is just an insane power-up.


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2009)

Miu had some problems with Freya and her girls, trying to avoid them, and she was kidnapped by Shou.

Even in Berzerk mode, Miu couldn't fight Shou.

There is a simple explanation to all of this. 

The author will jack up Miu's stats as is necessary for the plot in order to drag the story out.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 9, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Miu had some problems with Freya and her girls, trying to avoid them, and she was kidnapped by Shou.
> 
> Even in Berzerk mode, Miu couldn't fight Shou.
> 
> ...



yeah i agree...the mangaka is making it look like Kenichi is still leagues below Miu but is also showing that they are close if not equal w/c i dont get (i hope he makes up his damn mind)


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys this is like the "who's the strongest?" question - there isn't a real clear answer as to whom it would be. Depending on the circumstances either of them could be stronger than the other.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 9, 2009)

It's pretty fucking unbelievable though.

Kenichi has just been Ryozanpaku's disciple for a bit more than a year and look how much ass he's kicking.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeh, he's totally not a genius.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 9, 2009)

if talk about stamina and streng like how powerfull kenichi kick and punch are he definetly is top of the kids. He isn´t that good fighter yet he could be compare to someone like miu. damn i can´t really but this in words. Its all about technique



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> It's pretty fucking unbelievable though.
> 
> Kenichi has just been Ryozanpaku's disciple for a bit more than a year and look how much ass he's kicking.



i really hope that someone says that to yomi they are loosing to kid that has no talent and has been only training a year


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

is 340 out?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> is 340 out?


Yes, we normally see the raw on Monday at MH around 12:30 - 1:30 EST. Scans come out that day or the next usually.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 9, 2009)

Kenichi only reaches his peak level of powa when Miu and/or his pals are in danger, specially Miu 

Miu > normal Kenichi

however, hero mode Kenichi >>> Miu, as proven  in the Kano fight 


that been said, current Kenichi could beat opponents that are stronger than Miu, but he wont be able to beat Miu, since she's like the switch that turns on/off his true power 

If Kenichi was always fighting at the same level he did against Kano, he would have roflstomped Boris, and would have done much better against Tirawit


btw, nice speed feat there Shio, specially considering he's not even trying 

[FH-M7] Skip Beat! - Ch. 141

im more and more convinced he's the strongest Ryozanpaku master, just below Elder


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 9, 2009)

Kenichi is getting better and better at escaping, i guess.

Still 100 years too soon for him to be able to do that though.
Speaking of years, how old is Hayato?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the Elder is in his 60's at least.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 9, 2009)

i'd say he's much older

remember Kushinada called an old guy that was possibly in his 60's a "youngster"

and in that flashback pic of elder and Kushinada, she looked a bit younger than him

both are 80yo at least imo 

inevitable lewd comment: kushinada must be an awsm lay, just imagine that hot n' flexible jujitsu body combined with skills in bed honed for a century, plus you can use her for bed pillow afterwards


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Locard said:


> inevitable lewd comment: kushinada must be an awsm lay, just imagine that hot n' flexible jujitsu body combined with skills in bed honed for a century, plus you can use her for bed pillow afterwards



But at the end of the day you'd still have to accept that  you fucked  someone old enough to be someone's grandmother.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 9, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> But at the end of the day you'd still have to accept that  you fucked  someone old enough to be someone's grandmother.


Would you care?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't see how this shows Miu as being superior. All it shows if you ask me is that she's more fearless and she's probably done the training before which would make her look better even if overall she's not. To be potrayed as better than Kenichi she'd have to easily beat someone he had trouble with or beat him without him having any excuses like not fighting girls, not being able to use RS on her and other somesuch things. At present they're equal with an edge to Kenichi.

The better question is now that Renka has had a proper fight is she still considered as being on par with or stronger than Miu or has she gone down a peg. It seemed to me that Rachel's style pretty much prevented Renka from using all her skills so the fight isn't a good display of her abilities. That being said she seemed to have an edge towards the end


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> I don't see how this shows Miu as being superior. All it shows if you ask me is that she's more fearless and she's probably done the training before which would make her look better even if overall she's not. To be potrayed as better than Kenichi she'd have to easily beat someone he had trouble with or beat him without him having any excuses like not fighting girls, not being able to use RS on her and other somesuch things. At present they're equal with an edge to Kenichi.
> 
> The better question is now that Renka has had a proper fight is she still considered as being on par with or stronger than Miu or has she gone down a peg. It seemed to me that Rachel's style pretty much prevented Renka from using all her skills so the fight isn't a good display of her abilities. That being said she seemed to have an edge towards the end



Renka did not have a proper fight, she had fanservice. Freya vs that military wire guy was a proper fight. It was dignified.

Renka vs Rachel was a sideshow.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 9, 2009)

need more sideshows then.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 10, 2009)

Nah, Miu's not stronger than Kenichi. She's around his level, slightly below maybe. But I give Kenichi the edge simply because he can take a SHIT HELL LOAD of punishment, and I can't imagine Miu hitting harder than Apachai! Kenichi's damage soak will see him through most fights against Miu, and remember, he is also a bloody hard hitter himself.

Renka is around Miu's level. Her fight against Castor was all fanservice, but who's complaining, yeah (there are better gauges to use, like seeing those 'paths of attack' etc.)?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know, Castor vs Renka was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better handled even if you ignore the blatant fanservice (which I'm not complaining about...shit we need them two to fight again), then Ma vs Deigo. In fact I would list Castor vs Renka as one of my favorites, maybe my 9th favorite, but at least gets a honorable mention. But I won't be listing that fight above Freya and especially Kisara fights. 

You people have to keep in mind that Miu is still training, though Kenchi gets most of the spotlight. So Miu strength is inherently allowed to vary as Kenchi gets stronger. I think that D&D tournament Kenchi is much stronger than Miu for the simple fact of beating Shou, something Miu couldn't do even when serious.


----------



## Glued (Jun 10, 2009)

You know the funny thing. Kenichi fights best when unconscious and is void of emotion while Miu fights best when berserk and filled with rage. Sei and Dou.

Unconscious Kenichi vs Berserk Miu. Who wins?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know the funny thing. Kenichi fights best when unconscious and is void of emotion while Miu fights best when berserk and filled with rage. Sei and Dou.
> 
> Unconscious Kenichi vs Berserk Miu. Who wins?



I have a funny feeling we are really going to see this fight someday..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know the funny thing. Kenichi fights best when unconscious and is void of emotion while Miu fights best when berserk and filled with rage. Sei and Dou.
> 
> Unconscious Kenichi vs Berserk Miu. Who wins?



Kenichi can take several punches straight from Mui, Mui can't take a single punch from Kenchi. I'd say Kenichi wins, simply because speedblitztz doesn't work when your equal martial art level in the kenichi universe, so granted mui really has balance and flexibility over kenichi, which means hypothetically she can out right dodge say 50% of what kenichi can toss at her, from the 50% she can't dodge say 80% can be deflected while taking minimum or reasonably close to zero damage, while 20% Mui can still deflect but would feel close to 50% of kenichi original power. 

On the reverse for kenchi considering his only real defense advantage over Mui is being a Sei martial artist and having a much more sturdy body comparable to a tire, 99% of what Mui tosses at him will deflected with no higher then 30% of Mui orginal striking power being felt by Kenichi. Only 1% of Mui original striking power will ever be felt by Kenichi. In which case because striking power is usually determined by the type of strike one uses both fighters are at a significant disadvantage since neither has a killer blow that can be used spontaneously, both fighters needing favorable position to get 100% knockout power, though the advantage in that arena is Kenichi's.

 Also Mui, not Kenichi, is more suspect to feeling damage over time. Kenichi has shown master level amounts of stamina, often not suffering any real hits in accuracy and speed due to injury or accumulated damage. Mui not having kenichi's body will probably start to slow down, meaning the longer the fight continues the more and more Mui has to deflect attacks instead of dodge them, which will in turn help accumulate more damage and will make Mui even slower and less accurate. 

So winner is logically kenchi. Mui hasn't demonstrated the striking power of say Shou in when she was in berserk mode, or anyone that Kenchi has fought from Yomi so far. Maybe at best she hits as hard as hermit did back in the ragnerock arc before Hermit beat Berserk. Though argueable she should be dangerously approaching master level so maybe we need an actual fight from her to prove how hard she hits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2009)

If he can beat her, Kenichi has the right to initiate third base IMO


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Because Elder won't know when that happens...


----------



## Raviene (Jun 10, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> If he can beat her, Kenichi has the right to initiate third base IMO



i believe he *CAN* but since he has the Sanji complex im afraid he *WONT*...and the Elder would kill him anyway if he starts that shit 

he should just ditch Miu and go for Renka...she'd be more than willing to do it and i dont think there would be much of a problem from Ma Kensei either so its all good


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i believe he *CAN* but since he has the Sanji complex im afraid he *WONT*...and the Elder would kill him anyway if he starts that shit
> 
> he should just ditch Miu and go for Renka...she'd be more than willing to do it and i dont think there would be much of a problem from Ma Kensei either so its all good



Ma Kensei: Kenichi, truely you are my disciple , now go take my daughter violently in the back room while I remember my glory days.,


Also in my opinion the final fight  in the manga will be Kenichi vs Miu, who has somehow gone over to the dark side and he will bring her back.

edit: it crossed my mind that hermit despite being a pimp (with nameless women in the school), chooses to spend time with Kenichis sister, I cant wait for the invitable, Yo Kenichi I banged your sister comment


----------



## Hagen (Jun 10, 2009)

Kenichi cant beat Miu because of his Sanji complex, which reaches the extreme when it comes to Miu. thats why he cant even spar properly with her



TruEorFalse_21 said:


> But at the end of the day you'd still have to accept that  you fucked  someone old enough to be someone's grandmother.


that would be a pretty weak reason to stop me



Raviene said:


> i believe he *CAN* but since he has the Sanji complex im afraid he *WONT*...and the Elder would kill him anyway if he starts that shit
> 
> he should just ditch Miu and go for Renka...she'd be more than willing to do it and i dont think there would be much of a problem from Ma Kensei either so its all good


He should ditch both and go for Shigure instead, she's been already willing to do it, taking the initiative even, and Kenichi wont have to worry about angry parents here.



noobthemusical said:


> Ma Kensei: Kenichi, truely you are my disciple , now go take my daughter violently in the back room while I remember my glory days.,
> 
> 
> Also in my opinion the final fight  in the manga will be Kenichi vs Miu, who has somehow gone over to the dark side and he will bring her back.
> ...


Hermit is a lolicon. thats why he doesnt give a damn about all his fangirls in school and prefers Honoka's company, they're just too old for him 


and the final battle of the manga has already been foreshadowed

it's gonna be like this


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 10, 2009)

Locard said:


> and the final battle of the manga has already been foreshadowed
> 
> it's gonna be like this
> 
> ...




Lmao,that'd be the day,when he finally defeats Elder..

But yes, I actually want  the author to show us Prime Kenichi in an epilogue..


And I still think that the final battle will be between Saiga and Prime Kenichi..after the Elder was killed..or maimed or some shit like that..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 10, 2009)

Kenichi will never reach his prime.

Apachai will kill him before it


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Kenichi will never reach his prime.
> 
> Apachai will kill him before it



he has a lot.

Which reminds me what do you need to do to kill someone for real, decapitation?

Also, Hermit needs a fight soon , he hasn't had any since berserker (that one group battle doesn't count)


----------



## blueblip (Jun 11, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Also, Hermit needs a fight soon , he hasn't had any since berserker (that one group battle doesn't count)


Keep hoping. The problem with the manga is it has a nice wide set of characters, but the main antagonists (Yomi) are only interested in Kenichi. Regardless of what happens, Kenichi will most likely beat all the Yomi members himself. Kenichi's friends are irrelevant to the enemy.

Not to say that the cast is well developed, but the focus has shifted from Ragnarok, when all the side casts were the antagonists, to another set of antagonists. Sure, there might be a Takeda vs. Yomi or Hermit vs. Yomi, but it's always going to be a longshot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2009)

Hermit will rape fight Chikage


----------



## Jugger (Jun 11, 2009)

hermit will fight that chinese kung fu guy from yomi. Just to show that his kung fu is best


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Lmao,that'd be the day,when he finally defeats Elder..
> 
> But yes, I actually want  the author to show us Prime Kenichi in an epilogue..
> 
> ...


Same for me though I predict Kenichi fighting Dark Miu before this as the precursor.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 11, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Same for me though I predict Kenichi fighting Dark Miu before this as the precursor.



Wasn?t it kind of foreshadow that Kenichi will fight against women before that Chikage "fight". Dark miu will end up being strongest in yomi i am sure about it.


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 11, 2009)

dark Miu is fodder, she coulnt even touch kano, whom Kenichi defeated. and she was impotent against kenichi grabbing her boobs. final villain will be Dark Kenichi, the Dou par of him, suddenly awakened and brought to life by some spell casted by some Yami magician/martial artist that we still dont know yet.


----------



## Dimeron (Jun 11, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Same for me though I predict Kenichi fighting Dark Miu before this as the precursor.



Who is Dark Miu?


----------



## Hagen (Jun 11, 2009)

Remember this is a shonen martial arts manga, so the main character is supposed to be the top dog at the end of the series. 

And he will never be if Elder is around. So Kenichi needs to beat the crap outta Elder, or beat the guy that defeated Elder. One of these two scenarios will be most likely the final battle




noobthemusical said:


> Hermit will rape fight Chikage



Hermit & Kenichi facing Yomi



Hermit: hey wuss, who's that little girl with the gi?

Kenichi: her name is Chikage. and is very skilled ju jitsu fighter

Hermit: oh..i see. i'll deal with her.

Kenichi: wait, are you sure? dont you prefer a match against that other kung fu guy there? you know, to prove your style is the better and all..

Hermit: NO. I ...have always wanted to test my skills against those touchin... i mean..grappling fighting styles


Kenichi: but she's a little girl. better let Renka or Kisara handle her. lets fight the other guys

Hermit: shut up! i said i want to take her. take her on, i mean

Kenichi: .... ok

Hermit: kenichi?

Kenichi: what?

Hermit: dont tell Honoka





Dimeron said:


> Who is Dark Miu?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> dark Miu is fodder, she coulnt even touch kano, whom Kenichi defeated. and she was impotent against kenichi grabbing her boobs. final villain will be Dark Kenichi, the Dou par of him, suddenly awakened and brought to life by some spell casted by some Yami magician/martial artist that we still dont know yet.


If Miu was taught by the one shadow nine fists like kano was she would've owned him.


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2009)

Miu was taught by the Martial Art Superman Furinji himself.

You honestly think there was a better teacher in Yomi than him?


----------



## blueblip (Jun 12, 2009)

Nothing Saiga taught Kano could be better than what Elder teaches Kenichi. It could be on par, yeah, but better...?

Kenichi should not fight Saiga, IMO. I mean, he's waaaay too young to fight a master of masters. Saiga is the head of Yomi, which includes Chikage's master, who had KENSEI on edge enough to think about how dangerous she is instead of groping her. Unless Salaryman turns out to be Saiga in disguise 

And when is Yami's Godhand going to fight Sakaki?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 12, 2009)

*Keep in mind Miu was training the whole summer while Keneichi had to spend time recovering from his injuries. *


----------



## perman07 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think this manga won't conform to the normal stereotypes of the disciple becoming the master (except for a possible ending with a timeskip). I see no way that Kenichi will start fighting Yami masters. Which is kind of refreshing, every shonen doesn't have to be the same.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm watching the dub.  Mistake?


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2009)

If I think about it, I have doubts that Kenichi is ever going to reach his potential prime. Way I see Kenichi is too naive; for example he doesn't even consider that Miu has been trough (or capable of) a dangerous training method Kenichi's about to perform and thus always gives in his fears, unless he sees it.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's how i think the Yami masters are ranked in terms of power at this point from what we have seen

*1 - Saiga Furinji* - duh, obviously

*2 - Muay Thai master* - not only he's Apachai's master, but it has been hinted that Apa will die fighting him. Awfully powerful must be
*
3 -  Ogata *- he seems to be a linchpin for the plot on his own, and the way hes related to Ryouzanpaku and Kenichi makes him a strong candidate even for final villain (you know, the disciple vs ex-disciple)

*4 -Unnamed master *- he's not revealed yet = he'll be defeated way later on = hes very strong
*
5- Cyril Rahman* - i put him above Kushinada just because she called him "dono", which indicates Mikumo considers him really strong among the 1S9F. btw, could this guy be even much older than her??? 

*5 - Kushinada *- so far she's been the most impressive Yami master, outmatched Kensei and even Elder recognizes shes really dangerous. perhaps she should be ranked higher, but the fact she's revealed so soon probably means shes not gonna be top dog

*6 - Akira Hongo* - God hand = awsm nickname. and hes most probably Shio's final opponent. I wont be surprised if its revealed they gave those scars to each other in a previous fight years ago 


*7 - Silcardo Jenazzad* - the elder "had trouble" fighting him, and his mask is badass

*8 - Alex Gaidar * :/

*9 - Diego Carlo 
*

Who agrees? 

i think my list is flawless


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2009)

Locard said:


> Here's how i think the Yami masters are ranked in terms of power at this point from what we have seen
> 
> *1 - Saiga Furinji* - duh, obviously
> 
> ...




That is a pretty damned good list,but I'd put Silcardo Jenazzad higher on that list.

Anyone that could give the Elder trouble is a complete and utter monster.

I almost forgot we have another masked disciple whom whe don't know his identity.



And for those that said that Kenichi shall never reach his potential as a master in this manga.

Remember when Ogata said in the forest that he has a feeling their paths will cross some time in the future and behind them was drawn two light paths colliding?

If that ain't a foreshadowing that Kenichi will fight against the bastard,than I don't know what is.


And Kenichi ain't gonna fight against Ogata untill he is at least Master level..so yeah..


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2009)

Locard said:


> Here's how i think the Yami masters are ranked in terms of power at this point from what we have seen
> 
> *1 - Saiga Furinji* - duh, obviously
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you even ranked people we haven't seen fight at all?

Sorry, but that makes your list automatically invalid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

How strong exactly is Miu supposed to be, every time I think Kenichi has come close to her she does something like in Ch 340 which almost makes it look like he hasnt improved at all. This in turn makes the people Kenichi beat look bad like odin and the dude who got killed.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 12, 2009)

my list is a mix of feats, strong hints, speculation and common sense 

you dont need to see Saiga fighting to know he's gonna be the strongest Yami, do you? 

about Silcardo.. i agree that, if elder REALLY had trouble fighting him, Silcardo must be a freakin monster. but if that was true, couldnt he have raised a more competent disciple? i mean, Jihan was the FIRST Yomi defeated, and he wasnt'really impressive, more like fodder compared to Shou Kano or Tirawit if you think about it. So i  find that comment from Miu a little fishy. 

perhaps its gonna be revealed that the reason elder had trouble against Silcardo was because Silcardo assaulted him during one of elders special trainings, and elder didnt sleep or eat during a week prior to the match, or something like that


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know, i'd still place Silcardo higher.

He said something along the lines of being able to train someone like that princey guy with a very little amount of time and effort.

Otherwise, it's a pretty good list.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Miu was taught by the Martial Art Superman Furinji himself.
> 
> You honestly think there was a better teacher in Yomi than him?


Miu is a dou user, Elder is a sei user. If Elder and Saiga are at a similar level but Saiga is a dou user then it's natural that there would be more synergy.


blueblip said:


> Nothing Saiga taught Kano could be better than what Elder teaches Kenichi. It could be on par, yeah, but better...?
> 
> Kenichi should not fight Saiga, IMO. I mean, he's waaaay too young to fight a master of masters. Saiga is the head of Yomi, which includes Chikage's master, who had KENSEI on edge enough to think about how dangerous she is instead of groping her. Unless Salaryman turns out to be Saiga in disguise
> 
> And when is Yami's Godhand going to fight Sakaki?


Kenichi _must_ fight Saiga if he wants to be strong enough to protect her. Miu is his target afterall, so why wouldn't they fight? Besides strength in the manga is dependent on circumstance.


perman07 said:


> I think this manga won't conform to the normal stereotypes of the disciple becoming the master (except for a possible ending with a timeskip). I see no way that Kenichi will start fighting Yami masters. Which is kind of refreshing, every shonen doesn't have to be the same.


Screw timeskips! What a tired old plot deviece! It would be better for him to actually become a master than that ... though I don't see him necessarily becoming a master.


Locard said:


> Here's how i think the Yami masters are ranked in terms of power at this point from what we have seen
> 
> *1 - Saiga Furinji* - duh, obviously
> 
> ...


Since when was the Muay Thai master Apachi's master? He looks to young - he's more likely to be his rival than master. Either way I'd seehim as lower on the list.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Deigo has quality , and at least he raised a _*very*_ good disciple. 

edit opps.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 12, 2009)

well, about Elder vs Silcardo, depending on the context and conditions of that match,  it could rank Silcardo higher or lower, definetly 

because i find really hard to believe Silcardo could have given trouble to a  bloodthirsty Elder at 100% 

i mean, just compare their roars! 




TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Since when was the Muay Thai master Apachi's master? He looks to young - he's more likely to be his rival than master. Either way I'd seehim as lower on the list.


how can you judge how young or old he is, when not even half of his face has been shown clearly? 

If they were just rivals, that means they are around the same level. 

So Apachai wont be thinking about dying against him, wont call him "incredible, incredible person" either


The main hint again, check out what Apachai says in the first scan

and what Yami's muay thai master says in the second one


*Spoiler*: __ 













And dont forget his disciple. 

Tirawit IS the most impressive member of Yomi so far, just below Shou Kano (keep in mind we havent seen Tirawit fighting properly yet) and he considers himself as superior to Kano too. 

he even killed Kenichi physically and mentally for a while without even trying. And even Kajima said that Tirawit could be aiming for his spot as leader.   

everything indicates Tirawit is the second strongest Yomi , just below Kajima, which is probably mirroring the ranks of power among the  1S9F too


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought Jihan was pretty impressive. Keep in mind he wasn't at full power due to the terrain. It's not like he lost either, he was about to give an unconscious Kenichi a deathblow when Jihan's master turned on him. It's a hard fight to judge though due to all the interference on both sides.

While I think Tirawit is still really strong it's also hard for me to judge him. He beat Kenichi down but Kenichi wasn't at his best vs him. Takeda pretty much summed it up by saying Kenichi had no Tenacity when it came to winning. He wasn't lacking that when he fought Jihan or Shou since Miu's life/well being was involved. I still think he is probably the 2nd or 3rd strongest though. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Locard said:


> how can you judge how young or old he is, when not even half of his face has been shown clearly?
> 
> If they were just rivals, that means they are around the same level.
> 
> ...


He looks young and has the attitude of a young person.

Rivals are often Bully vs. Bullied there levels are not necessarily the same.

Even if they were the same level Apachi already acknowledged Yami's strength and that the possibility of death exsits. Also if they are on the same level and Apachi's is an incredible, incredible person, there's no reason why someone his level wouldn't be.

I agree that you statement is the fundemental fact - it proves that it can't be his master, but his rival. Like I said before he looks way to young in that pic to be Apachi's master, rather they look the same age and both know Muay Thai and both say that it's the strongest - because they were taught under the same teacher, and more than likely that's how they became rivals.

Why would Apachi want to fight his master? If his master is evil and Apachi doesn't want to be why still use Muay Thai? It makes no sense.

Tirawit doesn't have anything to do with it not to mention he's more like 4th or 5th not 2nd.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> He looks young and has the attitude of a young person.
> 
> Rivals are often Bully vs. Bullied there levels are not necessarily the same.
> 
> Even if they were the same level Apachi already acknowledged Yami's strength and that the possibility of death exsits. Also if they are on the same level and Apachi's is an incredible, incredible person, there's no reason why someone his level wouldn't be.


You cant consider someone a rival if said person is far superior to you. Apachai talks as if he's going to fight someone who completely outclasses him, and he looks genuinely worried about dying while doing so.    



> I agree that you statement is the fundemental fact - it proves that it can't be his master, but his rival. Like I said before he looks way to young in that pic to be Apachi's master, rather they look the same age and both know Muay Thai and both say that it's the strongest - because they were taught under the same teacher, and more than likely that's how they became rivals.


He's repeating the same exact phrase that Apachai's master said while having a close up, that means something

and all we are seeing is a _shadowed_ part of his face, and still, he looks like someone in mid 30's, definetly not Apa's age but older. 

plus, its not like looking younger than you really are is a completely unprecedented thing among the 1S9F 




> Why would Apachi want to fight his master? If his master is evil and Apachi doesn't want to be why still use Muay Thai? It makes no sense.


it would make even less sense to abandon muay thai, the only thing Apachai probably knows, after dedicating his whole life to it, instead of just.. you know, go and train somewhere else

and in apachai's oldest flashback, he looks like he was wandering through the streets, alone, hungry, like he was strayed away from home or something

and since we know Apachai has no family, his home was probably the muay thai gym. why would he run away from his home/gym? 

probably because he got sick of his master's evil deeds

Apa has a dark past, he was easily recruited in a band of child kidnappers for a reason. we know Apa has been through a lot of life and death battles, that his techniques are meant to kill, which is the reason he almost kills Kenichi when they train. 

My guess is that Apa's master forced his students to kill all his opponents as part of the muay thai philosophy, Apa eventually got sick of the carnage so he ran away

everything falls into place




> Tirawit doesn't have anything to do with it not to mention he's more like 4th or 5th not 2nd.


wut?

do you mean Tirawit, the master of strategy and manipulation.. the only Yomi that has 1-shot killed Kenichi, destroying him physically and psychologically...the one who pushed back the seikuken effortlessly...the excellent teacher that taught  several random karate guys some of Muay Boran's offensive techniques on a very short period of time, to the point where Kenichi was like  at the ferocity of their attacks...the one who says that beating Kano means shit against him...4th or 5th??

would you seriously put him below the likes of Rachel, Boris, Jihan? 

no, Tirawit is 3rd strongest  at least

and since masters are often mirrored in their disciples, this confirms muay thai master is gonna be top dog even more


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Rachael and Boris are honorable fighters.....


----------



## Hagen (Jun 12, 2009)

well, you could say they are certainly more honorable than Tirawit, Rachel and Boris have pride, honor, feelings etc. Tirawit is just a cold, killing machine that does everything to get the job done. Combine that with his fighting prowess and you have a deadly mix and the most dangerous foe Kenichi will probably face in Yomi


----------



## perman07 (Jun 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> well, you could say they are certainly more honorable than Tirawit, Rachel and Boris have pride, honor, feelings etc. Tirawit is just a cold, killing machine that does everything to get the job done. Combine that with his fighting prowess and you have a deadly mix and the most dangerous foe Kenichi will probably face in Yomi


Kajima still beats Tirawit in board games every time though, and commented about Tirawit misjudging a guy (meaning he understands the psychological angle). Kajima definitely has his own psychological game going on, although he seems concerned with honor, so it is possible he isn't as ruthlessly pragmatic as Tirawit.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah, Kajima might be the strongest fighter and best strategist of Yomi, but he doesnt seem to be as ruthless as Tirawit. 

Tirawit is potentially the most dangerous, as he's the type that would exploit all your weaknesess, attack you psychologically, play dirty and take hostages if needed, etc. along with being extremely strong. (the dirty heel types tend to be weaklings. see: Loki)

heck, Kajima even played hero in one of the latest chapters. (although it could have been a contrived plan of him from the start, just to get into Rachel's pants )


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a fuckin epic manga, just finished reading it upto current =)


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Katars and chakrams?

Did that Indian assassin fall out of some sort of history book. 

They use guns now in South Asia.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan is a fucking badass..

Nuff said.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2009)

Ch.341 scantlation is out.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Rachael and *Boris are honorable fighters..... *



Wut!? 

Boris may have redeemed himself midway through that arc, but he's still a  guy who was insisting on fighting Kenichi while the boy was distracted by the fact that his classmates (most of whom were normal kids who had nothing to do with Yami/Yomi and Ryouzanpaku) were being targeted for murder by a group of trained and armed soldiers, never mind trying to kill a helpless woman just because his teacher told him to.

Hell, would he even have turned against the other soldiers if the teacher who was always so kind to him hadn't been in danger?

Don't get me wrong, I liked Boris.  One of my favorites out of all of Yomi (though to be fair I've only really disliked Kanou and Jihan out of all of Yomi so far and both of them are dead), and I really wish he had stuck around after Gaidar (I will never stop laughing at that name) had been captured, but I wouldn't necessarily call him honorable.  He has some honor, but it goes second place to orders most of the time (though if Boris/Ono-sensei had become canon he would have become my #1 fav...).  

Same for most of Yomi to be honest.  I wouldn't even call it "honor" so much as its "pride".


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2009)

It's not Boris fault that Kenchi was being a pussy at the moment.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 20, 2009)

Wat the fuck

Yomi protecting young girls? Something is very off here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2009)

Well they do need money sure your evil, but for a few milion you could help the old lady cross the street right?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Assuming you can move as fast a bullet, guns are pretty useless. *


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Assuming you can move as fast a bullet, guns are pretty useless. *


Casually.  Please.  Insert casually.  Because I am sure I could dodge an arrow...but fuck fighting archers outside of me being pissed off in dynasty warriors.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Casually.  Please.  Insert casually.  Because I am sure I could dodge an arrow...but fuck fighting archers outside of me being pissed off in dynasty warriors.



*I'm not talking about dodging bullets, I'm talking moving as fast as a bullet. If not your whole bodies, at least your extremities. 

A sword coming at you at near bullet speed is deadlier than an actual bullet coming for you I'm sure. *


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> HSD Kenichi 342 raw:Inter director in London for Deco and Carvalho


Sweet, Kenichi's learned another useful aspect of martial arts.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> Sweet, Kenichi's learned another useful aspect of martial arts.



Which one? 

Never to trust a mischevious old god of martial arts? 




Anyway..
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this is the first time we see Kenichi move like that..


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2009)

This chapter made me think of how akward, fights must look to spectators


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Which one?
> 
> Never to trust a mischevious old god of martial arts?
> 
> ...


You already answered your question with the spoiler comment. Kenichi's never moved with the kind of agility Miu possessed before. He always had been afraid of moving on narrow and unsafe spaces.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> You already answered your question with the spoiler comment. Kenichi's never moved with the kind of agility Miu possessed before. He always had been afraid of moving on narrow and unsafe spaces.



Well,according to the translation
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi has completely mastered his center of gravity and the Elder is going to take his training to the next level..

He just now did what Shou Kanou did all those chapters back when he swooped like a bird.

Finally!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 24, 2009)

I wonder what kenichi does next knowing elder it is definetly dangerous


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2009)

hmm, looks interesting chapter. kenichis finally shows some improvements, and it is really nice to see such rare occasions.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> hmm, looks interesting chapter. kenichis finally shows some improvements, and it is really nice to see such rare occasions.


He's been improving constantly, dude...


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 24, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 342

The elder grabbing the brick instead of Kenichi really made me laugh.

*Edit:* In my haste, I didn't notice the first wasn't cleaned at all very well.

Here's the link to pi_te_ku's version.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah, the Elder is seriously one of my favorite characters ever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome, Kenichi looks like he's learned to control his center of gravity. Good thing given that he would have probably died falling off that building xDD


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, with the elder taking him to the arcade, Kenichi might practice to challenge Pollux to DDR, or the elder is going to have him jump around on one of those mole bashing machines, but instead of the basher he'll have to flip around using his hands and feet.

Hard to tell with the elder though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2009)

what i got from the raw was that it looks like it's funny like hell.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's some brutal sparring for Kenichi.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 30, 2009)

scan is out here Link


*Spoiler*: __ 



Masters did see kenichi getting better balance lol kenichi wants apachi to beat him more than elder training that truelly brutal training


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2009)

Jugger said:


> scan is out here Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably because he knows he's less likely to die from sparring with Apachai than from falling from a building.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I thought this was balance training before looks like I was right.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2009)

So he has to get the stuffing knocked out of him before he can master balancing himself?


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 30, 2009)

At least we know that the shit he's been doing lately hasn't been completely pointless ( which basically never is if the elder is giving him "special" training, but stil.....).

Anyways, the next exercise seems to be fully operational after a couple of tries - though, I do hope that the Elder will teach him something else apart of those two enhancements after all of the over-excessive amount of training he's been doing thus far.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 30, 2009)

It was funny to see Kenichi getting tag-teamed by all the masters at once.  I can't believe he took Apachai's knee head on and lived to tell the tale.  And it goes without saying, but it really doesn't look like it's a good thing to doubt God the Elder.

Despite all that though, my favorite part of the whole chapter has to be Shigure on the last page.  She's always hanging from some weird positions, but that has to be one of the funkiest I remember her taking.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 30, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> It was funny to see Kenichi getting tag-teamed by all the masters at once.  I can't believe he took Apachai's knee head on and lived to tell the tale.  And it goes without saying, but it really doesn't look like it's a good thing to doubt God the Elder.
> 
> Despite all that though, my favorite part of the whole chapter has to be Shigure on the last page.  She's always hanging from some weird positions, but that has to be one of the funkiest I remember her taking.



She looks like kenichi after he just took a beating and his soul was sucked out. I cant believe kenichi would rather get hit by appacjai again than do elders training. Atleast kenichi isnt getting destroyed by knees in elders training. Makes no sense =\


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 30, 2009)

Majeh said:


> She looks like kenichi after he just took a beating and his soul was sucked out. I cant believe kenichi would rather get hit by appacjai again than do elders training. Atleast kenichi isnt getting destroyed by knees in elders training. Makes no sense =\



Well, my guess would be that he feels sparring is more practical than moving around people in a crowded mall which is a function of Kenichi never noticing his own improvement while training under the Elder until very late in the game.

Which, knowing the Elder, is all according to plan.

And because he isn't noticing his own improvement, coupled with the fact that he is taking the threat of Ethan Stanley _very_ seriously, he's starting to panic (as he always does), that he is just wasting time not learning a trick, or special technique to help him defeat Ethan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2009)

I was wondering what the elder had in mind at the arcade. It would be awesome if Kenichi can learn that technique and pulled off what Miu and the elder did this chapter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, this was a good read, I wish Kenichi wouldn't get so rough up with every fight. It's the only thing that's brings this down 
All these former female adversaries turning into Kenichi fangirls is quite comical, let alone the garden club girl whose wants to get his attention. She just doesn't know he's in a different world than her. 
I do like it that he isn't another heroic idiot sans Luffy, Goku, and Naruto. which makes him seem more real. 
Well, just wanted to look in and say hello.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 8, 2009)

Any chapter this week? There's usually a scan out by this time of the week, but there isn't even raw at MH now..


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2009)

Considering that Odin and Shou were the only opponents the Elder personally trained Kenchi for, I'm expecting some  things from this Ethan fight.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 8, 2009)

I kind of disliked the Shou fight, but whatever. This one ought to be something good.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 8, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Any chapter this week? There's usually a scan out by this time of the week, but there isn't even raw at MH now..



No chapter this week buddy.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 12, 2009)

hopefully we'll get a chapter tomorrow ...


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't you guys get spoilers first? Because 7/14 seems like the next release date.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2009)

Chp 344 raw

Link removed



*Spoiler*: __ 





Did I see motherfucking Berserker in this chapter, awesome 

Great chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 13, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Chp 344 raw
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Episode 15
> 
> ...



A thousand men has jizzed in their pants.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2009)

the time has come finnaly. superman is up to something again.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh shit
*Spoiler*: __ 



its freaking berserker, I wonder if he's been practiceing martial arts after his loss to hermit. I bet he's yomi level now.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 14, 2009)

Wait a minute,wait a minute!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




What the hell,Berserker is back and he has two more buddies?

And what the hell do they want from Castor?

Not to mention that Garyuu X is back!




This should be interesting..


----------



## Jugger (Jul 14, 2009)

chapter is out 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Garyuu x is back with 0,0001% strength


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2009)

Hermit vs Berserker   2


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah yes, I never get tired of seeing Rachel.  Really glad to see her part isn't over yet.  And damn, the Elder really likes that mask, I can't believe he still has it.  :rofl

Also, the version I read when the masters were introduced had all the introductions, including one of same size for the mouse, but none for Kensei.  I wonder if that was supposed to be like that or if it was just a translations snaffu.  I thought it was funny the mouse got an introduction and the master of chinese martial arts didn't.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 14, 2009)

Berserker? The guy seems to have black hair now.

Anyway, Garyuu X


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2009)

take that all Berserker hater...hes back ! and doing martial arts!

but I don't like the fact that hes with Yomi.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 15, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Berserker? The guy seems to have black hair now.
> 
> Anyway, Garyuu X



I think they're in the shadows or something.

I'm still lmao at the elder/garyuu x thing  

Also the girl with berserker and the other guy has potential to be extra hot.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 15, 2009)

So those 3 new guy are next opponent for takeda, kisara and hermit.

Elder is so much made of win there really isn?t oldman that can top him


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd say Takeda, Siegfried and Freya.

But Kisara and Hermit get their shots too.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 15, 2009)

:000.1 % There hasn't been a character this strong since goku grew hair and spouted a tail. I love that this manga can still keep its sense of humor even when serious shits happening. 

It will be good to see if the berserker who hated learning from someone else adapted his natural ability to it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2009)

Bersek is back

But still no DD Business Man

when will his quest to kill Kensei ever affect plot (maybe he steal ethan after Kenichi defeats him)


----------



## Majeh (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok i was just having a mind fuck. I remember reading about how the elder was traveling or some shit and he was about to fight appachai. Then thats where it ends. am i missing something or did i just skip a lot of shit..?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Ok i was just having a mind fuck. I remember reading about how the elder was traveling or some shit and he was about to fight appachai. Then thats where it ends. am i missing something or did i just skip a lot of shit..?


He fights Apachai and then there is the realization of whats going on, the shockwave of forgetfulness, and the elder returning the kids and money to the village. It ends with Apachai following them home.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder what Garyu X has in store for Kenichi just a short while before his match with Ethan?


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> chapter is out this imposter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Am I the only one who didn't like the way this chapter was translated.  Plus it seems like they missed a couple of the speech bubbles.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 15, 2009)

no, your not the only one, how could they miss Ma in the Ryozanpaku description?


----------



## Majeh (Jul 15, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> He fights Apachai and then there is the realization of whats going on, the shockwave of forgetfulness, and the elder returning the kids and money to the village. It ends with Apachai following them home.



 umm can i get the chapter thats from plz.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 15, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> no, your not the only one, how could they miss Ma in the Ryozanpaku description?



They gave his introduction box to Touchuumaru


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 15, 2009)

0.0001% that less that last time. So kenichi is learnig the same skill as Miu now


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 15, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> They gave his introduction box to Touchuumaru



I guess it could be part of a joke a mouse with higher billing than the Chinese master. :amazed


----------



## Hodor (Jul 16, 2009)

What I want to know is why they seem to introduce the masters in just about every chapter they're all together.  This is chapter 344, I think everyone reading knows who they are.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 16, 2009)

you know another thing is, why does Kenichi doubt his training? Does he forget that his strength and techniques have grown with each battle he been in. Maybe the author just doesn't want to close off this line of humor with Kenichi always trying to run away.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 16, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> you know another thing is, why does Kenichi doubt his training? Does he forget that his strength and techniques have grown with each battle he been in. *Maybe the author just doesn't want to close off this line of humor with Kenichi always trying to run away*.



This.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I could imagine the fear of training would still be a great source of comedy to. I would hate it if the Manga lost its satirical aspect because Kenichi got serious Alla Naruto which seems way too full of itself.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2009)

btw what all of you think about what Silcardo Jenazad say about extract the color of the previous master of Rachel?


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

It seemed straight forward, that he meant to depress her previous training and more than likely her over the top flamboyance. What bothers me about this is his former pupil was a narcissus, which means he won't change anything.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it can be more serious.. until now Silcardo is the more cruel master I think he gonna do some kind of brainwash thing because Rachel really respect her actual master.

and I don't think her brother gonna like that.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jul 17, 2009)

Has there been anything exciting since the bit where the anime left off? i been meaning to catch up on the manga but havent had time.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2009)

Tre_azam said:


> Has there been anything exciting since the bit where the anime left off? i been meaning to catch up on the manga but havent had time.



 after the anime left off the things are becoming a lot more badass...when you have time give it a read !


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I think it can be more serious.. until now Silcardo is the more cruel master I think he gonna do some kind of brainwash thing because Rachel really respect her actual master.
> 
> and I don't think her brother gonna like that.



That would make sense considering the way he handle his last disciples failure. I kinda doubt Ethan's going to be in any position to help her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I think it can be more serious.. until now Silcardo is the more cruel master I think he gonna do some kind of brainwash thing because Rachel really respect her actual master.
> 
> and I don't think her brother gonna like that.



Well Silcardo kept an arrogant ass disciple who even pulled his rank as prince when his master was only criticizing him for being a bitch. And only when his disciple blatantly disrespected his master in two different ways, one calling his master a nobody compared to him and two behaving like a total bitch when fighting kenichi totally disrespecting his masters way of teaching, did he kill his disciple. Rachel has shown more balls then him, though I can see Silcardo "breaking her down".


----------



## Tre_azam (Jul 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> after the anime left off the things are becoming a lot more badass...when you have time give it a read !



i plan on it


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> What I want to know is why they seem to introduce the masters in just about every chapter they're all together.  This is chapter 344, I think everyone reading knows who they are.


Yeah I'm sick of this as well I guess it's an appeal to new readers.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jul 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Well Silcardo kept an arrogant ass disciple who even pulled his rank as prince when his master was only criticizing him for being a bitch. And only when his disciple blatantly disrespected his master in two different ways, one calling his master a nobody compared to him and two behaving like a total bitch when fighting kenichi totally disrespecting his masters way of teaching, did he kill his disciple. Rachel has shown more balls then him, though I can see Silcardo "breaking her down".




You are exaggerating quite a bit about Jihan and Silcardo. Jihan "pulled his rank" as prince after he was already betrayed by Silcardo. I think having an avalanche cast down upon you is slightly different then being criticized. He also didn't say much till Silcardo called him a failure and confirmed that he was betraying him. He didn't say anything about Silcardo being a nobody, just that he himself was a prince(saying how could he betray a prince). This was all after the point of betrayal as well.  

The other point is hard to argue since we don't really know all that much about Silcardo. We haven't seen his fighting behavior's since he hasn't fought at all yet. He could be a sneaky bastard as well so I don't know about all this betrayed his masters teaching stuff. 

Just because he says Jihan is a disgrace to pencat silat doesn't mean it's due to him being underhanded. Seeing how Jihan was a temporary disciple(till Silcardo judged him) it makes a bit more sense to me that Jihan just simply wasn't strong enough to be considered a worthy disciple. He used underhanded methods but he still struggled a lot and that may be why Silcardo called him a failure.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok you call me on that. I think Jihan fight with Kenichi proved that he was a failure and hence Silcardo desire to eliminate said failure. It is yomi standard procedure however so I don't think his behavior was over the top....


----------



## Hagen (Jul 19, 2009)

Omg, Silcardo is freakin scary, he just *swallowed* an apple complete. what does he thinks he is? an anaconda? 

Silcardo is an inhuman freak, now i fear for poor Rachel 

hmm, so Berserker is back. hopefully Siegfried will beat the crap outta him with one hand tied to his back this time, so they get even. btw, anyone willing to become Ogata's disciple after seeing what happened to Odin is not a very brilliant person



TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Yeah I'm sick of this as well I guess* it's an appeal to new readers*.


lol this is not an american comic book. nobody picks up a manga in the 300th chapter, you start from the beginning or dont start at all


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2009)

Hells yeah, i so want Siegfried to go all out on someone


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Locard said:


> Omg, Silcardo is freakin scary, he just *swallowed* an apple complete. what does he thinks he is? an anaconda?
> 
> Silcardo is an inhuman freak, now i fear for poor Rachel
> 
> hmm, so Berserker is back. hopefully Siegfried will beat the crap outta him with one hand tied to his back this time, so they get even. btw, anyone willing to become Ogata's disciple after seeing what happened to Odin is not a very brilliant person



Siegfried does need an fight, but I think if Berserker does  fight anybody it's going to be Hermit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuck, Takeda and Seigfried need a rematch vs Berserker more then Hermit does. Damn Beserker treated Takeda like fodder for god sakes and Seigfried nearly died.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Locard said:


> Omg, Silcardo is freakin scary, he just *swallowed* an apple complete. what does he thinks he is? an anaconda?
> 
> Silcardo is an inhuman freak, now i fear for poor Rachel
> 
> ...


Umm ... that's bullshit. I've seen various mangaka mention doing things to appeal to new readers. Also don't confuse the tendencies of leechers  with those of people who actually buy the manga.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Fuck, Takeda and Seigfried need a rematch vs Berserker more then Hermit does. *Damn Beserker treated Takeda like fodder for god sakes and Seigfried nearly died*.



I forgot about that lol, but I was thinking that Berserker would want revenge for his loss against Hermit .


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I forgot about that lol, but I was thinking that Berserker would want revenge for his loss against Hermit .


So let's give the bad guy who lost what he wants more than the good guys?  What kind of message is this manga you want giving?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So let's give the bad guy who lost what he wants more than the good guys?  What kind of message is this manga you want giving?





lol, what?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

So let's give the bad guy who lost - Berserker
 what he wants - A rematch
more than the good guys?  - The guys who Berserker sonned.  Even when they had monologues going on.  
What kind of message is this manga you want giving? - All shounen manga try to give good moral messages.  That's part of how they become popular.  Try hard and you can be great.  Blah blah friendship, etc and so forth.

Er go.  If the bad guy gets what he wants more than the heroes, it's messing up the message.  Still not getting it?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, very unlikely that Berserker vs Hermit will happen again.

I'm rooting for Siegfried, since Takeda just recently got a fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah give us more Sieg and I'll be happy pek


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So let's give the bad guy who lost - Berserker
> what he wants - A rematch
> more than the good guys?  - The guys who Berserker sonned.  Even when they had monologues going on.
> What kind of message is this manga you want giving? - All shounen manga try to give good moral messages.  That's part of how they become popular.  Try hard and you can be great.  Blah blah friendship, etc and so forth.
> ...



Wow, I just said Berserker could want an rematch with Hermit after he lost to him, is that an bad thing lol. I'm in that group who rather see sieg fight then Hermit, but it not out of the realm of possibility that Berserker could seek out Hermit for an rematch.  



I didn't mean to get you heated up lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Meh, you're probably right it's just sad that it's going to go that way.  I'd like a real rivalry for Takeda or Seigfriend.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 20, 2009)

woudnt mind seeing the development the other members have been doing: thors freya etc.
im sure they bin gettin stronger but just not in the leaps n bounds like takeda.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 21, 2009)

Would love to see Freya's developement, When she did the pose for Ma Kensei, I gained a great deal of respect for her.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, they didn't waste any time getting started this time...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2009)

amazing fight, i am very glad the start of the fight wasnt dragged out. so far very exciting.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 22, 2009)

It does seem to be an interesting fight so far. Trans is sure taking a long time to come out.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 22, 2009)

holy mother. that looked awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2009)

hmm, starting was very good, i wonder what new kenichi is gon show this time.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2009)

well this plan is  reckless yeah he has a fast start but what with his stamina?


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2009)

Ya know, upon close-up panels you can see that Kenichi's kinda bulky now. In an "Akisame bulky" way.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> Ya know, upon close-up panels you can see that Kenichi's kinda bulky now. In an "Akisame bulky" way.



Yes,his master's plan to create the perfect body for Kenichi by turning all of his muscles into "pink" ones is starting to work..


Can't wait to see what The Elder has actually taught him!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol "this is not a manga so just pokeing a weak spot wont hur-"
Damn my arm is going numb


Also this fight might not involve his finisher, for once since his arm is numb


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh my God,Ethan is using Hokuto Shinken!!!


















































Or the closest thing to it in this manga..


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm really suprised and glad that Syun didn't drag this out, using the fight to show what Kenichi has learned broke up my expectation of a throw away chapter. 
Also, The thing that bothered me most was Kenichi's slow starts and what appears as unnecessary beatings seems to be addressed here. Even though this fight is still going to be tough with Ethan's reason for fighting, the author keeps it fresh. What more can you ask?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 23, 2009)

Kenichi already fired up at the beginning 

Though that thing Ethan did was pretty freaky.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a shame Ken gonna get his ass kicked =[


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Its a shame Ken gonna get his ass kicked =[



Ken's got his ass trained by The Elder.


Nobody loses after being trained by him..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 23, 2009)

No one is discussing the cover, huh? :ho


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> No one is discussing the cover, huh? :ho



What the heck could we say about it?

We all know that Renka is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



slut


free spirit!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn, they waste no time starting the fight  and Ken comes out blazing from the gecko.

Great stuff


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2009)

Hokuto no numbness :ho 

Kenichi is boned


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 23, 2009)

Come now, you don't think he trained with elder all night to lose from a nerve pinch? We still haven't seen what new skill he has aquired, and you know Kenichi got a full tank to fight on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2009)

For those who haven't downloaded the scantlation as of yet: Ch.345

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 345


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Movements being slower = slow recovery?

Oh, and thanks Renka for surprising me like that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> well this plan is  reckless yeah he has a fast start but what with his stamina?



kenichi has taken unholy beatings and still chugged away...though he does have his limits, which is more closer related to the human bodies ability to soak damage without crossing into the super human range than running out of gas.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 25, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> kenichi has taken unholy beatings and still chugged away...though he does have his limits, which is more closer related to the human bodies ability to soak damage without crossing into the super human range than running out of gas.



Don't you think having Kenichi take less physical damage and start from amped state will also mean and acceleration to his new skills from training?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 26, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Don't you think having Kenichi take less physical damage and start from amped state will also mean and acceleration to his new skills from training?



Kenichi reacts to his opponent, more than his condition. Kenichi has an unconscious library of techniques that only show up when his opponents pushes the proper buttons. So no I don't think kenichi will increase in his ability to call upon his training. Kenichi will_ live_ long enough to recall his training, which is the point of taking less damage in the first place.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 26, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Kenichi reacts to his opponent, more than his condition. Kenichi has an unconscious library of techniques that only show up when his opponents pushes the proper buttons. So no I don't think kenichi will increase in his ability to call upon his training. Kenichi will_ live_ long enough to recall his training, which is the point of taking less damage in the first place.



Since Kenichi started the fight from an aggressive posture and his training with Elder only recently ending, I thought that any techniques realized would still be hovering in his conciousness. It's possible that as you say, Kenichi needs to use his skills in response as oppose to aggression. I just wish the he didn't have to get lumped up every fight.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 27, 2009)

Joining the thread just now, although I'm actually reading this manga out of sheer habit.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 27, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> Joining the thread just now, although I'm actually reading this manga out of sheer habit.



That's how I feel about Naruto.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 27, 2009)

The elder also probably said something along the lines of "If you beat Ethan quickly, then i'll let you date Miu"


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> Joining the thread just now, although I'm actually reading this manga out of sheer habit.


welcome Sui bro


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 27, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> That's how I feel about Naruto.



Oh well, me too.
I'm not enjoying any weekly shounen manga currently... the Big Three annoy me, HnI is in a very downslidish arc rite nao, and they suspended a couple of good looking prospects (Double Arts, Asklepios)... it's just BAA:LO keeping me going, but it's a monthly read and sloooow in translation.

*IMHO* HSDK is a light read, over Kubo and Kishi's creatures, next to this arc's HnI, but well below both the current OP arc and BAA:LO



Oxvial said:


> welcome Sui bro



Thanks for the welcome!
B-but.... bro? 
You have never clicked the undisclosed bit of my signature, have you?


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, this is light reading, but I need this one to break up the monotony of how serious Kishi has decided to take Naruto. Bakuman's even getting serious, that's why I read Berserk or Claymore. If it wasn't for HSDK and Beelzebub, I wouldn't have any humor here. 

Btw, I just started posting here a week ago myself, so welcome.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 28, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> B-but.... bro?
> You have never clicked the undisclosed bit of my signature, have you?



Damn...sorry Sui sis


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 29, 2009)

new chap is interesting to say the least, at first i thought the chap referred to kenichi and his fear placement, but it was actually ethan's. nice smile at the end, wonder if its cos hes enjoying the fight/blocked attack/ or knows hes gonna win...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2009)

SCANS OUT


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenichi's grin =


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn Straight


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2009)

nice chapter, i really enjoyed it. i got surprised elder met with big boob chick, i really hope they fight each other.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

If by fight you mean make some doujins.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Chapter Theory of Developements a go, I wondered if Kenichi would stay strong knowing that Pollux is fighting for his sister. I get the feeling, the Elder might remove that threat to castor, so that it can be a less high stakes fight for Pollux.

BTW, Did Elder nail that chick or What? I'm confused,


----------



## Inugami (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol I never thought she gonna have that type of sense of humor  I'm starting to like that master....also those boobs are a big plus .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder why Kenichi was smiling at the end? Perhaps he's discovered something during the fight


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 29, 2009)

Means Pollux is fucked now.

But since Pollux is fighting for his sister, something will probably happen.
In anycase, i don't want to know what Rachel will be like after Silcardo's training


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenichi's smiling? Oh boy, he's about to rape  Pollux now.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 29, 2009)

I think he understands Elder's philosophy about thoery of developement. That's how I took that smile.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 29, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> i don't want to know what Rachel will be like after Silcardo's training


non virgin?


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 29, 2009)

Locard said:


> non virgin?



I had the feeling that Castor and the word Virgin parted ways long ago.

I'm reading Pollux's last line "he took my last attack with the arm that can't move", does this means Kenichi can move that arm again?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 29, 2009)

Locard said:


> non virgin?



Like she was one before


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 30, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I had the feeling that Castor and the word Virgin parted ways long ago.
> 
> I'm reading Pollux's last line "he took my last attack with the arm that can't move", does this means Kenichi can move that arm again?



*Almost looks like he moves that arm with his other arm. 

And yes, Rachel is by no means a virgin. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2009)

i doubt kenichi's smile means anything..its gonna go typical kenichi on us where everybody thinks he has some kinda plan but it turns out he's got nuthin


----------



## Hagen (Jul 30, 2009)

well, she could still have some other virginities on her

but Silcardo is an inhuman freak that swallows apples, i dont like the idea of him being Rachel's new master and pimp daddy

but yeah, amongst Kenichi's harem candidates, Rachel is likely the most experienced. Diego Carlo surely taught her some stuff besides wrestling.  she seems to be the Yomi member most fixated to her master, not only in fighting style but also in personality, attitude towards martial arts, etc


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 30, 2009)

Well if Rachel's new master can swallow apples...her deep throating skills will soon reach master level.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> i doubt kenichi's smile means anything..its gonna go typical kenichi on us where everybody thinks he has some kinda plan but it turns out he's got nuthin



Umm,The Elder said in this chapter (after laughing his ass off) that this time he made sure to properly teach Kenichi what he needed to know.

I am expecting great things behind that smile!


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 30, 2009)

BAH haha hahahahahaaa! This time I taught him. There was nothing that I didn't overlook.
Yeah! that smile means something.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, Hayato's laugh was win


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 30, 2009)

Elder was like, it doesn't matter what your disciple knows it's Me that trained mine, and you know, I never lose.

Edit:
Man, why does this thread die so fast no new posts in 4 days. An doesn't anyone do spoiler here?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 4, 2009)

347 is out at MH go get it.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 4, 2009)

mmmmmm, better wait for scan. overall doesnt look bad.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like kenichi smile didn't mean much since he got owned after he did smile lol. it been back and forth so far and Kenichi looks like he's setting up to do something at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

They just had to end it there. What's Koruinuki?


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 5, 2009)

The last few chapters have had that break in the heat of action ending, and I have no clue what technique this could be, we didn't see specific training. I thought it was going to be something he had to come up with himself.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2009)

could the move be related to him learning a better sense/center of balance to be able to use the move... kenichi should be taught the tru 'Bruce Lee flying kick' by Ma already


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 5, 2009)

I had the sense it was something that combined all he knew, with the balance and next step training of anticipating movement and making himself less noticable.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2009)

And he can also use it with one hand? 

Well, i'll be expecting it. I got my hopes up when Kenichi was grinning


----------



## Jugger (Aug 6, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> They just had to end it there. What's Koruinuki?



It could be polux move


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Lately, I've been wanting to see Mui have a real 1 on 1 fight and make clear the differences between her and Kenichi. It seems that with his training that he should have gotten close if not surpassed her by now, this balance training should have put him over the top if not on par. Then again he fights women with his hands tied behind his back.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

348 raw

enjoyyy

whaaaaaaaaaaat a coooooooooooooooooool kick


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2009)

I call it the "Massive Tree Kick". Kenichi must have one of the strongest legs among the younger martial artists by now.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering when the flashback of his training would occur. It's good he wasn't so beat up that, I had to remind myself  its a satire.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

Falcon Kick!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kenchi now does damage to concrete? oh yes, superhuman kenchi mode activated bitches.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL Pollux looked very fodder in this chap...I was thinking he gonna  take 2 more of those kicks to get defeated...but damn.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 12, 2009)

Kenichi has always been a big hitter. I'm not surprised that it took just one special tech kick to put Pollux down. What I'm more interested in is the potential for the Demon God to be in that base. Three masters are going in to face the guy that gave the *Invincible Superman* Hayato Furinji trouble. Will three masters be enough to take him down? Or will he disappoint, like all of YAMI before him?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice chapter that kick was 

Also I expect the return of the businessman to the manga, he will bust into the base and be all like "WHERE IS KENSEI BITCHES!!!", then his wife will call and he will one shot a fodder level master class who tries to attack him while saying "shh I am talking to my wife"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2009)

I should have figured the Masters would already be at one of Yami's bases before Kenichi's fight ended xDD

At least the reason for Kenichi's latest training bore fruit. Didn't expect it to be such a simple attack though. xDD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2009)

great chapter as usual, to truly see how far kenichi has come..its awesome


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 12, 2009)

Seems like kenichi not only won the fight but won a tsundere loli too


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Kenchi: Tuning yami into fodder one kick at a time.
Miu: "I may want to reconsider getting into kenchi's pants..."
Shigure: "Hmm the strength of his strokes will soon reach master level" Proceeds to get wet.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 12, 2009)

and soon he will have Rachel willing to "thank him" after he rescues her 

btw, i dont think the three masters will take on Silcardo, that'd be too much. 

Kensei just had a fight and Akisame already beat a Yami master, so it'll be Sakaki most likely, the others will just be watching / eating popcorn

however, it will be a helluva fight, much closer than the other two fights against Yami masters, we are talking about a guy who gave trouble to the elder _(although i believe there's something fishy about it, Hayato will probably reveal that he was in bad condition or something later on)_ and swallows apples


----------



## Jugger (Aug 12, 2009)

Trouble to elder is that he had to use atleast 1% of his power 

Elder is like freeza but more badass he starts with 0.0001% of his power


----------



## Hagen (Aug 12, 2009)

Elder starts at 0.0002%, not 0.0001%, stop overating him


uchihasurvivor said:


> Seems like kenichi not only won the fight but won a *tsundere loli* too


and now everything is ready to turn HSDK into harem manga. 

All it was lacking was a tsundere lusting for Kenichi, but now that you mention it, Chikage can perfectly fill those two roles that are so necessary in harem manga: the loli and the tsundere.

now we need the love rivals lusting for Kenichi's harem

Takeda and Shinnosuke for Miu
Renka's bodyguards for Renka
Hermit for Chikage (since he's into lolis)
Kajima for Rachel ?
we still need pretenders for Shigure and Gardener girl, though 

edit: and for Li raichi


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2009)

Kenichi wins with sheer brute force of lower body, impressive.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm..he is getting more and more to the level of his masters and thus,supehuman.

But still he has a long way to go!

Also..that kick looked like it broke all of Ethan's bones..


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 12, 2009)

I love Chikage .

That is all.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 12, 2009)

This is fast becoming the manga I want read most. Good steady developement and great visuals. The ground cracked from the force of his kick.:amazed


----------



## Hagen (Aug 12, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> This is fast becoming the manga I want read most. Good steady developement and great visuals. The ground cracked from the force of his kick.:amazed


if that was just the recoil, imagine what the actual kick did to Ethan's body

im dissapointed with Ethan, he went down too soon and i was expecting to see more Kalaripapaya techniques, since this martial arts was so hyped, so mysterious and mystic, origin of MA and blablabla

now Ethan will be placed at the bottom tier of Yomi now, along with Jihan


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Everyone except kenchi has casually destroyed the environment, being it bending steel with a kung-fu chop, or blasting apart concrete as Shou did. To make a god damn crater from the shear force of a kick, not even a straight kick, a Brazilian jujitsu kick(bending the knee in order to hit from a proper angle and that was _after_ the knee was blocked, god fucking damn.

I think Kenchi balance/center of gravity training made him radically better. I don't think ethan was bad, castor was more then willing to go one on one with Shou, and I don't think ethan ranks far behind/ahead her at all. It was that kenchi got radically better and really approaching master level, where one good solid hit ends the fight. And kenchi almost never had that knock out power till now.


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2009)

Locard said:


> if that was just the recoil, imagine what the actual kick did to Ethan's body
> 
> im dissapointed with Ethan, he went down too soon and i was expecting to see more Kalaripapaya techniques, since this martial arts was so hyped, so mysterious and mystic, origin of MA and blablabla
> 
> now Ethan will be placed at the bottom tier of Yomi now, along with Jihan



He broke one arm and he paralyzed the other. Logically it should have ended right there.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> He broke one arm and he paralyzed the other. Logically it should have ended right there.



he only numbed the arm and when ethan "broke" (as in not confirmed) the other arm kenchi was already countering and ending the fight.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

Ethan did pretty good since it was Ken that he was fighting.

kenchi is 1 step closer to master level and after that it's superman level.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 12, 2009)

Ethan? Bottom tier of Yomi with Rajin? Lol no. I'd say he's easily above the likes of Boris.

And the kick was 
It further proves that the masters are just fucking around when they're saying that Kenichi has no talent


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2009)

Kenichi don't really have a talent ...well his luck for having all of those Master only for him and the plot shield.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 12, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ethan? Bottom tier of Yomi with Rajin? Lol no. I'd say he's easily above the likes of Boris.
> 
> And the kick was
> *It further proves that the masters are just fucking around when they're saying that Kenichi has no talent*



I always took it that the masters wanted to keep him humble, and motivated to improve. A recognized talent might think himself above the riggers of hard work.


----------



## ansoncarter (Aug 12, 2009)

this fight reminded me of that other one. The one where kenichi was losing for a while, then all of a sudden he broke out his secret new move to win

and everyone went 
"OMG I thought he sucked but I was wrong. He sure showed me a thing or two"


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 12, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> this fight reminded me of that other one. The one where kenichi was losing for a while, then all of a sudden he broke out his secret new move to win
> 
> and everyone went
> "OMG I thought he sucked but I was wrong. He sure showed me a thing or two"



Your talking about that ass kicking he was taking against the Chinese trio? This fight didn't seem to get that desparate, he seemed totally aware this fight.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2009)

That was such a badass kick


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ethan? Bottom tier of Yomi with Rajin? Lol no. I'd say he's easily above the likes of Boris.
> 
> And the kick was
> It further proves that the masters are just fucking around when they're saying that Kenichi has no talent



Boris faired better. Anywho I can see a converation between Kenchi anhd his masters going like this:

Kenchi: "He I used that kick I learned through all that personal Elder training and it won me the fight."
Ma:"How much damage did it do?"
Kenchi:"Well I didn't think about that, maybe a few ribs?"
Sakaki: "Only a few ribs? A real kick sends people through buildings."
Akisame:"Yeah kenchi, only someone with no talent can only manage to break a few ribs with a kick thrown with all their might."
Kenchi:


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 12, 2009)

Kenichi only won because Chikage was secretly rooting him on.  From inside her heart.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Boris faired better. Anywho I can see a converation between Kenchi anhd his masters going like this:
> 
> Kenchi: "He I used that kick I learned through all that personal Elder training and it won me the fight."
> Ma:"How much damage did it do?"
> ...



lol, I can see this conversation happening.


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> he only numbed the arm and when ethan "broke" (as in not confirmed) the other arm kenchi was already countering and ending the fight.



The point is that Kenichi's upper body had become greatly weakened.

Kenichi defeated Ethan using only the raw power of his lower body.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 13, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Kenichi only won because Chikage was secretly rooting him on.  From inside her heart.


mark my words, she's gonna join Shinpaku alliance and Hermit will have the hots for her because she's a loli.

then Honoka will get angry "get off my man, bitch!" she'll yell, and will ask Apachai for help to beat up Chikage. 

but Apachai cant hurt children, so he'll try to beat up Hermit instead, and Ma Sougetsu will jump to protect his disciple. and that will be one helluva master level fight  



Solar Eclipse said:


> Ethan did pretty good since it was Ken that he was fighting.


you mean the wuss with no natural talent that has been trained for over year only?




•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Ethan? Bottom tier of Yomi with Rajin? Lol no. I'd say he's easily above the likes of Boris.
> 
> And the kick was
> It further proves that the masters are just fucking around when they're saying that Kenichi has no talent


Kenichi vs Ethan -3 4 chapters 
Kenichi vs Boris -  10 chapters, + a one chapter pre-fight that ended in stalemate   

and i'd say Boris looked in a way better condition than Ethan at the end of the match


do the math


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> you mean the wuss with no natural talent that has been trained for over year only?



Yeah, that guy.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 13, 2009)

Kenichi (pre superman training) beat Boris with a submission hold. Kenichi (post superman training) had to use all his power to defeat Ethan. Ethan > Boris.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan literally lost consciousness for a good while


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> mark my words, she's gonna join Shinpaku alliance and Hermit will have the hots for her because she's a loli.
> 
> then Honoka will get angry "get off my man, bitch!" she'll yell, and *will ask Apachai for help to beat up Chikage. *
> 
> but Apachai cant hurt children, so he'll try to beat up Hermit instead, and Ma Sougetsu will jump to protect his disciple. and that will be one helluva master level fight



FooL Honoka has been tradeing Othello lessons for Mu Thai training since she first met Apachi, she probably knows how to use a knife pretty well to...

FACT she will beat Tirawit in a curbstomp


----------



## Gallant (Aug 13, 2009)

Holy fuck that kick.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Fact; Chikage is into trees with big, strong roots.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Fact; Chikage is into trees with big, strong roots.



That's because she's a loli.  They like the inverse size relationships.  Why do you think her master looks like she does?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2009)

Di@BoLik said:


> Kenichi (pre superman training) beat Boris with a submission hold. Kenichi (post superman training) had to use all his power to defeat Ethan. Ethan > Boris.



How hard it is to throw a kick. How hard it is to catch someone in a submission hold.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

It's pretty hard to throw a kick that causes the concrete underneath you to crumble, actually.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 13, 2009)

also keep in mind Boris wasn't totally focused when he fought Kenichi, like Ethan was. Boris was filled with doubts and still went toe to toe for a lot longer



noobthemusical said:


> FooL Honoka has been tradeing Othello lessons for Mu Thai training since she first met Apachi, she probably knows how to use a knife pretty well to...
> 
> FACT she will beat Tirawit in a curbstomp


that'd be just fair, the punk "killed" her bwother after all 

Honoka also might have kung fu training from Hermit, now that i think about it

loli cat fight ftw 



Agmaster said:


> Fact; Chikage is into trees with big, strong roots.


and cakes

good thing she knows ju jitsu because otherwise she'd be easy victim for pedos  "hey lil girl wanna some candy"


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

Chikage is super master level .


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2009)

oh no, chikage is god level, yeyyyyy
isnt anyone excited about upcoming masters' fight? for gods sake, there're 3 of them at the same time, this shit is serious.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

I've mostly been disappointed with the master-level fights so far, so not really.  Ryouzanpaku seems to put forth the barest effort in annihilating other masters, and there never seems to be much actual technique involved.  Kensei and Diego was ok, but Kensei still owned him when he got serious, and I was just like, "Ok.  Can we get back to the disciples now?"


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 13, 2009)

Kenichi gets stronger before and sometimes during fights but that's because he's a growing martial artists. If the Masters struggle it means they're going to lose because they're as strong as they can be. The only alternative is having them hold back which is what they tend to do


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 13, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Kenichi gets stronger before and sometimes during fights but that's because he's a growing martial artists. If the Masters struggle it means they're going to lose because they're as strong as they can be. The only alternative is having them hold back which is what they tend to do



I never said I wanted them to lose, but it'd be nice if they didn't completely dominate other masters who are supposedly on their level.  It makes the fights boring and makes Yami look like a joke.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2009)

Well at the master level your basically superhuman. Every direct hit is a killing blow, since your durability is probably miles behind your destructive power. Where as disciple vs disciple, killing blows are rare and far in between simply because durability is much closer to the destructive power of said disciple. If two masters fight, the first to get a solid hit wins, which ultimately means the matches aren't as satisfying because they can end so quickly without broadcasting 100% of that masters power and abilities.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 14, 2009)

Kenichi is from the no killing team. Master hold back so that they don?t kill their opponents.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, they should hold back some more then .


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone speculated if Miu's mother was Elder's daughter? It seems pretty clear that her father is the one running Yami. I just wonder which one is a Furinji?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 14, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> How hard it is to throw a kick. How hard it is to catch someone in a submission hold.



Exactly. It reflects on Boris's skill level that he was caught in a "harder to execute" submission hold by a weaker Kenichi.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2009)

interesting point I assumed at first that the Dad was the Furinji, but the Mom may be a better bet, perhaps they met through Akisame.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Kenichi is from the no killing team. Master hold back so that they don?t kill their opponents.



True but they do firmly believe in ending the god damn fight in as few hits as possible...well except Apa ^_^


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 14, 2009)

Di@BoLik said:


> Exactly. It reflects on Boris's skill level that he was caught in a "harder to execute" submission hold by a weaker Kenichi.



Cosnider that Boris = Kenchi, and the fact that they _only_ way to take him out was with a submission hold, is a testament to Boris skill. While as it was stated Ethan > Kenchi and kenchi broke several ribs....


----------



## Hagen (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _more evidence of Boris > Ethan_ 







Boris 1st place, Ethan 3rd 




Randomaxe said:


> Has anyone speculated if Miu's mother was Elder's daughter? It seems pretty clear that her father is the one running Yami. I just wonder which one is a Furinji?


in that case, Miu is the product of i*c*st

the name of Yami's leader is *Saiga Furinji*, you people forgot what Shou Kano said?

He's the son of freakin Hayato and the killer of Miu's mom

And if he's even a bit like his father, he'll be a complete beast, stronger than the Ryouzanpaku masters (excluding Elder ofc)

Regarding the pwnage of Kenichi's masters over Yami's..i think the mangaka is being consistent, and just like it happened with Ragnarok, only the three last masters will be uber hardcore  

my bet is these last 3 masters will be Ogata, the muay thai master and of course, the one shadow. They'll be the only ones that could really defeat a Ryouzanpaku (Kushinada might be another candidate, though). 

until then, its gonna be a walk in the park for kenichi's masters as usual.  

and now that i think about it,  the master that has shown to be the closest to Ryouzanpaku  level so far, is Ma Sougetsu


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2009)

Freakin' awesome. So Sakaki finally gets to fight one of Yomi's nine masters, at least. Is Silcardo gonna join the fight?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2009)

If this doesn't scream master level nothing does


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2009)

Only shit. Master aki has joined the fight.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know if it just the cover page, but Honoka is turning more and more into loli every time she appears. 




Also Sakaki  is.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 19, 2009)

Translation is out  Here 

fuck have to wait week that too long


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.349 is out.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 19, 2009)

f'in sakaki jumping into heli  

finally a super master handicap match  bin waiting for somethin like this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2009)

Handicap? Sakaki's GAR is about to take down the copter!


----------



## blueblip (Aug 19, 2009)

Someone needs to photoshop that page with Garkaki entering the copter. I didn't know what's more badass, Sakaki getting on knowing there're two YAMI masters, or Silcardo just sitting there with his watermelon.

We've seen Akisame and Kensei shine, more so than any other master. Kensei actually fought the only master to give a Ryozanpaku master an even match (Sougetsu) and he took down a Fist, while Akisame has also taken down pwned a fist. All Sakaki has had till now was that failure of a French master, who actually found a pre-DoD Kenichi impressive.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 19, 2009)

This chapter has too much win to put in a brief post. 

Elder rubbing Mikumo's confidence in the dirt after she learns of Pollux's defeat. Like, so he's scared, it still won't help and I told you I overlooked nothing. Bah hahahahaha! 
not to mention Chikage and Pollux knows whose philosophy is stronger.

Miu healing Pollux and Kenichi telling him he will go to rescue his sister.

3 Masters ready to take down the Yami base only to be upsured by the police.:amazed

The best part is Sakaki in a helicopter with 2 of the shadow nine fists.


----------



## Jacko (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh god i love this manga so much, the newest chapter is so freaking awesome.

Btw the last chapter of 349 beats the crap out of every NAruto chapter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

jesus christ sakaki's face as he gets into the helicopter deserves to be on a sig somewhere


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 19, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> jesus christ sakaki's face as he gets into the helicopter deserves to be on a sig somewhere



You know one of the days Kenichi's eyes are going to emit that light and then we'll know he's a master.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> You know one of the days Kenichi's eyes are going to emit that light and then we'll know he's a master.



 Hopefully one day...


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2009)

i feel sorry for sasaki, he definitely wont be able to handle 2 masters. at least doraemon (kousetsu) should make it to the helicopter.

overall great chapter.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally doubters, my claim of Sakaki being the strongest in Ryouzanpaku after elder is going to be proven!  

he'll handle both for a while, before Akisame arrives. Then it will be revealed how powerful the Yami masters are, making Sakaki look more godly

(i hope he doesnt solo the 2 masters or then Yami would REALLY look like shiet ) 

Chikage, Ethan and Rachel will be good additions to Shinpaku alliance


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i feel sorry for sasaki, he definitely wont be able to handle 2 masters. at least doraemon (kousetsu) should make it to the helicopter.
> 
> overall great chapter.



Are you doubting sakaki?


----------



## blueblip (Aug 20, 2009)

Against two masters? We should doubt Sakaki, otherwise, YAMI becomes quite shitty, what with the YAMI masters till now getting WTFpwnd. Although Sakaki should at least be able to hold his own. Maybe even stalemate the two of them.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2009)

I expect Sakaki to successfully defend himself until Kensei and Akisame arrive. Then Rachel will be rescued and Yami will have fled out of Ryozanpaku's reach.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 20, 2009)

If that fights does take place in the helicopter and it doesn't explode in the first 3 panels next chapter, I will be VERY impressed with Sakaki.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 20, 2009)

Sakaki is in for some heavy trouble. No matter how beastly you are, taking on two Yami masters is no picnic.
I hope Apachai jumps in at some point aswell. Shigure and Apachai haven't fought any of the One Shadow Nine Fists...
Though the Muay Thai/Muay Boran master fight is probably reserved for Apachai, i don't know who the hell will fight Shigure 



Mat?icha said:


> i feel sorry for sasaki, he definitely wont be able to handle 2 masters. at least doraemon (kousetsu) should make it to the helicopter.
> 
> overall great chapter.



Wait, where did Kouetsuji get that "Doraemon" nickname from?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2009)

Sigged Garsaki


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2009)

Jacko said:


> Oh god i love this manga so much, the newest chapter is so freaking awesome.
> 
> Btw the last chapter of 349 beats the crap out of every NAruto, One Piece, Bleach, and FairyTale chapter



Fixed. 

The only reason the copter didn't fall right there was because he was still trying to save Rachel.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Are you doubting sakaki?


 let me paraphrase it then: sasaki would show more awesome fight if it was 1-on-1. not taking any uncool injuries or anything.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2009)

Injuries run from Master Garaki.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 20, 2009)

After reading the new chapter I'm going to feel like a badass.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2009)

i want rachel to train in a martial art besides lucha


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm thinking the cop higher up works for Yami.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Wait, where did Kouetsuji get that "Doraemon" nickname from?


 

that's a joke. kenichi calls him that when he's in trouble.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 20, 2009)

hope they save Rachel and give their beloved disciple a playmate :ho (fuck miu she's boring)


----------



## notme (Aug 20, 2009)

Raviene said:


> hope they save Rachel and give their beloved disciple a playmate :ho (fuck miu she's boring)


I can just imagine Ma taking on a new disciple. 

Garsaki was pretty cool this chapter, but nothing beats Garpachai.

I did the caption thing.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Raviene said:


> hope they save Rachel and give their beloved disciple a playmate :ho (*fuck miu she's boring*)



What's this.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 20, 2009)

^ oh i don't know...maybe because having big boobs don't cut it no more when there are tons of girls that also have it and can offer *more*


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Raviene said:


> ^ oh i don't know...maybe because having big boobs don't cut it no more when there are tons of girls that also have it and can offer *more*



But, why have one girl when you can  have them all.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 20, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> But, why have one girl when you can  have them all.



...................

..............

..........

...

you're a genius


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 20, 2009)

Isn't Kenichi's Harem big enough?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Isn't Kenichi's Harem* big enough*?



There's no such thing as "big enough" in a harem.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 20, 2009)

you guys come up with the shittiest fucking nicknames

let GAR die already


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> you guys come up with the shittiest fucking nicknames
> 
> let GAR die already




GAR GAR GAR GAR GAR


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> you guys come up with the shittiest fucking nicknames
> 
> let GAR die already


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sorry but, that much GAR can't be ignored.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 21, 2009)

This

Well, that's sorted out.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gar, Gar, Gar.

People like to miss use this word alot, but it needed to be said this chapter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the reference that counts: 
Just accept it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 21, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Here is the reference that counts:
> Just accept it.



A term used towards male characters and individuals who are so overwhelmingly manly that your own masculinity is absolutely *buried*, leaving *you naught but a whimpering, swooning girl-child before them. *

Pretty much describes what 99% of the male non-gay audience was like when they saw the ending of that chapter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> A term used towards male characters and individuals who are so overwhelmingly manly that your own masculinity is absolutely *buried*, leaving *you naught but a whimpering, swooning girl-child before them. *
> 
> Pretty much describes what 99% of the male non-gay audience was like when they saw the ending of that chapter.



Somebody's gonna think your calling them gay.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 21, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Here is the reference that counts:
> Just accept it.


 
To pull a Gar-to do something socially unacceptable, generally seen in the eyes of the world as disgraceful
Hitler killed many many Jews. Many historians feel he pulled a "Gar"


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 21, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> To pull a Gar-to do something socially unacceptable, generally seen in the eyes of the world as disgraceful
> Hitler killed many many Jews. Many historians feel he pulled a "Gar"


 
WTF? your kidding me right?


----------



## Hagen (Aug 22, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sakaki is in for some heavy trouble. No matter how beastly you are, taking on two Yami masters is no picnic.
> I hope Apachai jumps in at some point aswell. Shigure and Apachai haven't fought any of the One Shadow Nine Fists...
> Though the Muay Thai/Muay Boran master fight is probably reserved for Apachai, *i don't know who the hell will fight Shigure*


Good question,since none of 1S9F seem to be weapon wielders 

OMG, she'll probably get sidelined, and only will face fodder from Yami's weapon division again! damn sexism 




notme said:


> I can just imagine Ma taking on a new disciple.
> 
> Garsaki was pretty cool this chapter, but nothing beats Garpachai.
> 
> IT SUCKS TO BE A MAN.


Garkaki > Garpachai > Garkisame 



Raviene said:


> hope they save Rachel and give their beloved disciple a playmate :ho (*fuck miu she's boring)*


i know, why cant we have a hawt n' sexually active female protagonist for once?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> i know, why cant we have a hawt n' sexually active female protagonist for once?



Because that my friend would make this manga a seinin.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 22, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> WTF? your kidding me right?


It's right there in the link i quoted.
WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? 


Locard said:


> Good question,since none of 1S9F seem to be weapon wielders
> 
> OMG, she'll probably get sidelined, and only will face fodder from Yami's weapon division again! damn sexism



Shigure vs Kushinada
Fuck yeeeeeeeeah. 

Simply because i don't see Akisame or any male character fighting her.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 23, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Shigure vs Kushinada
> Fuck yeeeeeeeeah.
> 
> Simply because i don't see Akisame or any male character fighting her.


no fair, Kushinada has no weapon! 

Kushinada, i think she'll receive a pimp slamp from elder and she will be done



Wuzzman said:


> Because that my friend would make this manga a seinin.


that would be cool. Kenichi would be sexin the harem, all matches would be to death and Shou Kano wouldnt be the only corpse

although the concept of Satsujin ken would require some tweaking


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2009)

I think Kushinada is probably to powerful for Shigure to handle .


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 23, 2009)

ok, kushinada is probably one of the strongest shadow fist. 
i think kensei is the weakest of them all, dunno why, probably he looks youngest. could be wrong too.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 23, 2009)

*Logically, it would make sense if Kensai was the weakest 1S9F. But I have a feeling he might be one of the stronger ones due to sheer plot importance and his connection with the grand nigguhs. *


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> ok, kushinada is probably one of the strongest shadow fist.
> i think kensei is the weakest of them all, dunno why, probably he looks youngest. could be wrong too.


He's in the forties...

Barring Shigure, the four masters are probably very, very close in terms of strength and skill.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 24, 2009)

^lol, they're talking about Ogata Ishinsai, aka "Kensei", not about Kensei Ma

btw, what kind of nickname is "kensei"?  whats the meaning of that word, some japanese speaker help me out here :/

regardless his power level, Ogata will be one of the last 1S9F to fall due to plot reasons. I believe he's, infact, one of the strongest due to his importance anyway. 

we have seen him one shot killing people, deflecting Alex Gaidar's attack without breaking a sweat and using one of Elder's signature skills. that counts for something

and i agree Kushinada is hardcore, just watching her act all palsy with Elder, and the fact she fought by his side in the past (and used to crush tanks with him, it seems) is more than enough


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> ^lol, they're talking about Ogata Ishinsai, aka "Kensei", not about Kensei Ma
> 
> btw, what kind of nickname is "kensei"? whats the meaning of that word, some japanese speaker help me out here :/
> 
> ...


 
right, i meant ogata. he may survive till the end, it just was my assumption based on looks only.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> btw, what kind of nickname is "kensei"?  whats the meaning of that word, some japanese speaker help me out here :/



I believe it means "fist saint".


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 24, 2009)

When Kensei took on a bear, he was considered beastly.

Then we got all of the Ryouzanpaku guys destroying tanks 
But yeah, Ogata is probably one of the strongest.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 24, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's right there in the link i quoted.
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?



You went to number 5 in the definition chart and that's how you see it?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

Chapter 350 Raw


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

Sakaki is a goddamned beast.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Sakaki is a goddamned beast.



Must..not..look..at..raw!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Must..not..look..at..raw!!!



I'm trying not too neither, but that shit is hard.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 25, 2009)

no spoilers please. i cant read it since there's no online viewing, but i am dying here. 
if someone finds online viewing place please share ASAP.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Sakaki is a goddamned beast.



I thought that was established last week.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I thought that was established last week.


Nothing wrong with emphasizing that part.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Nothing wrong with emphasizing that part.




*Spoiler*: __ 



True, but it teases those who can't yet see it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it teases those who can't yet see it.


Of course. That's the fun, after all.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 25, 2009)

Translation is out here 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol Shigure sleep talking is scarier than mantra


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Translation is out here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Can't say that Sakaki is really hotheaded. He handled that pretty nicely.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2009)

GarKaki strikes again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2009)

Decent chapter and Sakaki was able to fulfill his main objective which was of utmost importance. I'm just surprised the helicopter lasted as long as it did with that level of fighting.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 25, 2009)

I wonder if Sasaki is going to fight Silcardo. That would one hell of fight


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

So far, any fight between Ryozanpaku and Yomi has been one hell of a clash. Barring Shigure and Ma, of course. The former didn't fight one of the nine shadows, and the latter was...well, not too impressive.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 25, 2009)

sakaki the beard puller  i lol'd


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 25, 2009)

shio pulling that beard and tossing etahn's master around like a rag doll was a perfect mix of hilarious + badass 

and the swuimsuit cover was , but they should have given a bikini to chikage too


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome Sakaki is awesome 

Hot color spread is hot


----------



## Hagen (Aug 25, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> shio pulling that beard and tossing etahn's master around like a rag doll was a perfect mix of hilarious + badass


TRUTH



Supa Swag said:


> Awesome Sakaki is awesome
> 
> Hot color spread is hot


Rachel won there undoubtly, and Miu did better than i expected


----------



## notme (Aug 25, 2009)

No Renka in the spread made me rage.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 25, 2009)

I went Oh shit! Sakaki just dissed these 2 big time, "and I don't give a damm about the names of villians, so put something in your damm mouth!!"


----------



## Hagen (Aug 25, 2009)

Silcardo didnt do shiet, lazy watermelon junkie 




notme said:


> No Renka in the spread made me rage.


yeah  and Shigure's swimsuit could have been a g-string, and not that boring old stuff

and if villains are allowed, they could have put Kushinada in there too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2009)

Will Rachel join Kenichi's harem?  or...kensei's? O_O  But she'd have competition in that gun toting American girl


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

Hot colored spread.




Inuhanyou said:


> Will Rachel join Kenichi's harem?  or...kensei's? O_O  But she'd have competition in that gun toting American girl



It's only a matter of time until she joins Kenichi Harem.

Also  Chikage  synchronization into Kenichi harem is almost 100% complete.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 26, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Will Rachel join Kenichi's harem?  or...kensei's? O_O  But she'd have competition in that gun toting American girl



There's no doubt about it, Ethan will tell her he can protect you better than I can, and she'll be like, "he beat you?" 
Then Miu will realize she's got to work to hold the number 1 position.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2009)

overall great chapter, i liked how sasaki was scared of shigures sleep talk priceless.
sasaki totally stood up against brahman, i expected brahman very strong due to his age.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 26, 2009)

notme said:


> No Renka in the spread made me rage.



Indeed her and Kushinada should have been there


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sure the author will make one with all the girls on it.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 26, 2009)

You know, the thing with Elder and Chikage's master got me thinking about who was actually Elder's wife. She must have been super master class since she was able to have sex with him. :ho


----------



## Hagen (Aug 26, 2009)

Kushinadas tits would require a spread for them alone 




Inuhanyou said:


> Will Rachel join Kenichi's harem?  or...kensei's? O_O  But she'd have competition in that gun toting American girl


you mean _Sakaki's_ harem?
because the only gun toting girl is Jennifer Grey

yeah, if Rachel awakes now in Sakaki's arms it could be possible, given Sakaki's  and the fact he was the one who saved her, and Rachel seems the type that wont mind older guys. but i prefer her in Kenichi's harem, she can bring more lulz there





Solar Eclipse said:


> Hot colored spread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and once Rachel the erotically suggestive and Chikage the tsundere loli are in, the harem will be complete. 

Only thing it would lack is some wincest. but given that Honoka belongs to Hermit, that cant be possible.  




Randomaxe said:


> There's no doubt about it, Ethan will tell her he can protect you better than I can, and she'll be like, "he beat you?"
> Then Miu will realize she's got to work to hold the number 1 position.


yeah, like most women, Miu only realizes that she really loves Kenichi when hes surrounded by other women that have the hots for him. shesh  




Mat?icha said:


> overall great chapter, i liked how sasaki was scared of shigures sleep talk  priceless.
> sasaki totally stood up against brahman, i expected brahman very strong due to his age.


i think they didnt went all out given that the battlefield was an helicopter that could explode or fall at any moment 



armorknight said:


> You know, the thing with Elder and Chikage's master got me thinking about who was actually Elder's wife. She must have been super master class since she was able to have sex with him. :ho


or maybe he used to bang her at 0.000001% of his power

only Wonder Woman or Supergirl could have sex with elder at maximum capacity. the act would provoke tremors and disasters around the world, though :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 26, 2009)

coulda sworn kensei was also sakaki's nickname


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 26, 2009)

Shigure puts the "fun" in "fundoshi"


----------



## Raviene (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachel better stay so that we can finally have a mud wrestling match b/n the busty babes of HSDK...oh yeah  &


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2009)

........................ At above post 

Great chapter Kisame has been toppled in the power rankings by Sakaki :ho


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 26, 2009)

Li Raichi is now closer to being on the side of good than before but she's still not on Kenichi's side. I reckon the same will happen with Rachel. The Shinpaku Alliance already has so many members that some never get a fight adding more members would only compound the problem


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you imagine Ethan joining Shimpaku Rengou?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

All of  them are going to be on Kenichi side sooner or later.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 26, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> All of  them are going to be on Kenichi side sooner or later.



Being on his side is fine being part of the Shinpaku Alliance and getting their own fights isn't


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 26, 2009)

So what's next?

The Shimpaku (minus Takeda, he just got a fight) dealing with those shadowy figures?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> So what's next?
> 
> The Shimpaku (minus Takeda, he just got a fight) dealing with those shadowy figures?



I hope this is the case.

 Siegfried plz


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 26, 2009)

Siegfried should fight Berserker again.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2009)

Seigfried is confirmed master class, he had to faint didnt he


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 26, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So what's next?
> 
> The Shimpaku (minus Takeda, he just got a fight) dealing with those shadowy figures?



Well there's still plenty of YOMI members left to fight so we'll likely see more attempts to reform Chikage and setup for Kenichi's next fight plus the repercussions of saving Rachel


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2009)

i miss hermit fights, he has the coolest style. hopefully soon we will see him kicking some ass with brand new techniques.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 27, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> The Shinpaku Alliance already has so many members that some never get a fight adding more members would only compound the problem


the mangaka can always put several of them ganging up against a superior opponent, like they did with Fortuna:ho

and that's whats gonna happen with the likes of Freya, Thor, Kisara and ukita most likely. 

Only Takeda, Siegfried and Hermit can hope to have any individual fights, since they're the only ones trained by Masters (or close to masterdom, in Sieg's case)

They'll probably fight the three shadowy noobz  

and after Ethan, Rachel and Chikage's defection, all thats left of Yomi  is the UG (unnamed guy), Odin, Tirawit and Kajima

and its very possible that Odin turns to be a double agent on Kenichi's side

and its a fact that Kenichi will fight Tirawit, he needs to get even with that punk that killed him

and he has to fight Kajima, since he's Yomi's leader


that leaves the UG as the only foe that Kenichi's friends could probably face 

damn, the mangaka will need to add new characters or nobody else besides Kenichi will have a chance to fight 1 on 1


----------



## Jugger (Aug 27, 2009)

I have said this earlier Hermit will fight that unnamed kung fu guy. Hermit is proud of his kung fu that he will fight with yomi kung fu guy.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

*Shinpaku Alliance* 
Niijima
Kenichi 
Miu 
Hermit
Seigfried
Takeda
Renka  
Thor 
Kisara 
Freya
Ukita
*
Who could eventually join the club.*
 Chikage 
 Rachel 
 Ethan 
Li Raichi

That is alot of people and I'm not even including flag waving guy.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *
> Who could eventually join the club.*
> Chikage
> Rachel
> ...


Not a single Yomi has joined the Alliance before (not even Boris), so why would any of the currently defeated members join the club now?


----------



## Hagen (Aug 27, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I have said this earlier Hermit will fight that unnamed kung fu guy. Hermit is proud of his kung fu that he will fight with yomi kung fu guy.


well, we're not sure if UG does Kung fu, are we?

but i agree that Hermit will have an individual fight sooner or later, since he's the closest thing to a rival Kenichi has. and the main character's rival will always get spotlight



Solar Eclipse said:


> *Shinpaku Alliance*
> *Niijima*
> Kenichi
> Miu
> ...


fodder. they will never get individual fights 

but still too many people 

Odin might join the club too in the future, and who knows, maybe even the UG if he turns out to be a nice guy. lol maybe even Kajima  

Yomi will be Ragnarok part deux, with almost everyone joining shinpaku 


Tirawit, now thats someone who will never be with the good guys 

So there's a possibility that he's Kenichi's ultimate foe and the last  test before reaching Master level. a very suitable role after what he did to Kenichi, if you think about it


----------



## Jugger (Aug 27, 2009)

Was it in that tournament that Diago said Sho Kano can do kung fu. Thats what i remember. So that means last member is kung fu.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 27, 2009)

Wait, what is Kajima's fighting style then?

I've forgotten all about him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 27, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> That is alot of people and I'm not even including flag waving guy.



Never include the SUPER master class people never.

Hermit needs a Fight and to finally Bang Honoka.
I think Hermit will eventually how to do 1 finger zen.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzIjwlqC6bc[/YOUTUBE]
naturally as this is a manga Hermit shall do this with weights on his back and then he will walk useing 2 fingers afterwards.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> Not a single Yomi has joined the Alliance before (not even Boris), so why would any of the currently defeated members join the club now?



meh, it's a possibility.



Locard said:


> fodder. they will never get individual fights
> 
> but still too many people
> 
> ...



I was just naming all people that was in club so far, most of them don't really need their own fight. Like you said before, the weaker guys in the group will probably  fight in a gang  against a stronger opponent.

Also, none of them are fodder, not even the flag waving man.


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 27, 2009)

This chapter raped. Nice color pages too.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 27, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Never include the SUPER master class people never.
> 
> Hermit needs a Fight and *to finally Bang Honoka.*



how do you know he hasn't done that yet? 



Jugger said:


> Was it in that tournament that Diago said Sho Kano can do kung fu. Thats what i remember. So that means last member is kung fu.


hmm, i dont remember that. *goes2check*




•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Wait, what is Kajima's fighting style then?
> 
> I've forgotten all about him.


whatever style the One shadow uses 

who knows, maybe hes even inherited some of Elder's techniques and abilities through Saiga Furinji  in that case, he must be a really tough cookie. 




Solar Eclipse said:


> meh, it's a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, keep in mind Yami is a huge organization with tentacles worlwide and vast resources, so more people like Li Tenmon or Christopher Eclair or the shadowy newbs could appear at any moment, and dont forget the weapon's division. the mangaka could really give everyone their own fights if he wants to make the story ultra long.


----------



## Glued (Aug 27, 2009)

Sakaki stopped pressure point strikes by flexing his muscles, impressive


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sakaki stopped pressure point strikes by flexing his muscles, impressive



That was good for showing that the styles don't matter as long as you know your opponents strengths and prepare a counter for them.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> That was good for showing that the styles don't matter as long as you know your opponents strengths and prepare a counter for them.



Or just being a fucking badass.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 28, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Or just being a fucking badass.



Took it as a Measurement of badass.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 28, 2009)

This means pressure points are not a good idea on the Master Level

so salary man is probably master level fodder (in case he's a master)

salaryman: Ogata!!  prepare to die bastard! Kyaaa!!
Ogata: lolz, no noob, imma flexing my muzclez, ur pressure points = fail!!
salaryman: 
Ogata: now im gonna show you what i do to bears
salaryman: *gets the bear treatment*arghhh!!! tell my wife i wu----
Ogata:


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

No More like this

salaryman: Ogata!!  prepare to die bastard! Kyaaa!!
Ogata: lolz, no noob, imma flexing my muzclez, ur pressure points = fail!!
salaryman: 
Ogata: now im gonna show you what i do to bears
salaryman: *gets the bear treatment*arghhh!!! tell my wife i wu----
Ogata: 
Salaryman
Ogata: Wait what
Salaryman: Bitch please when I proposed to my wife in the forest I was maulled by 3 bears 2 pochers and a Guy in a Hockey Mask.
Now taste my ture power!!!*sticks 2 fingers in his eyes*
Lets you toughen that up BITCH
Ogata


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 28, 2009)

Salaryman solos Yami.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2009)

Where's the fuck is  Salaryman.


Did the author forget about him.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2009)

351 Raw



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'll say Rachel chances of joining  Kenichi Harem is pretty much a given after this chapter, but I'll wait until the translations come out before I jump the gun.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 1, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> 351 Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,I am pretty fucking sure that you are right about this..





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ethan dumped Rachel on Kenichi so he could take care of her!


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> No,I am pretty fucking sure that you are right about this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did? 

To funny.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol thats awsome


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So we can say she is soon official member of shinpaku alliance and also first yomi to join. That awsome i like strong girls in manga


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Where's the fuck is  Salaryman.
> 
> 
> Did the author forget about him.



This will explain why he isn't used


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> This will explain why he isn't used Link



He didn't leave me with the impression that he is THAT powerful.

Elder on the other hand..


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 1, 2009)

I can wait for Renka to get the news about Rachel and Kenichi.  I bet she will be pretty happy that another rival has entered the arena.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it me or did Miu's breasts seemed smaller at the end of this chapter ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Is it me or did Miu's breasts seemed smaller at the end of this chapter ...



In comparison to Rachael's


----------



## Hagen (Sep 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> This will explain why he isn't used Dann aber bitte mit Niveau


dream on, salaryman is Ogata's bietch 



x_danny_x said:


> I can wait for Renka to get the news about Rachel and Kenichi.  I bet she *will be pretty happy* that another rival has entered the arena.


well, she wasnt very happy with Miu's existence to begin with

but both are the types that make the move to get the man. so if they met and compete against each other, im already imagining the things they would do to get Kenichi's attention


----------



## Randomaxe (Sep 1, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Is it me or did Miu's breasts seemed smaller at the end of this chapter ...



I was thinking the same thing. Is the author trying to express Mui's confidence through her breast size?


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice chapter. I wonder who would be next Kenichi's opponent now.

I also inpatiently wait for next Salaryman's appearence, his fight against Ogata probably the most anticipating for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2009)

glad that castor is staying  maybe she'll join up with Kenichi's group now


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 1, 2009)

From what I gathered it seems to me she's still part of YOMI but as she's masterless she can pretty much do as she pleases until one is found for her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2009)

Good to see that Ethan got a proper send off by his classmates. Although things will get more interesting now that Rachel is staying in Japan


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 1, 2009)

rachel staying at the dojo is gonna be lulz. wonder if she'll help in training or join in with kenichis.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 1, 2009)

Locard said:


> but both are the types that make the move to get the man. so if they met and compete against each other, im already imagining the things they would do to get Kenichi's attention



So Rachel is joining huh...DAMN!! cant stop imagining things...i feel like im closer to seeing the dream match ive been waiting/wishing/hoping/praying for  



TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Is it me or did Miu's breasts seemed smaller at the end of this chapter ...



Who is miu??...can you please refresh my memory


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO what manga are you reading? Miu, you know. The granddaughter of the Elder and founder of Ryuzanpaku. Kenichi's main girl. Blond has big tits. Ballerina. Seriously dude, if it was someone who hardly appeared in the manga, this'd be a normal question, but Miu...


----------



## Raviene (Sep 1, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> LMAO what manga are you reading? Miu, you know. The granddaughter of the Elder and founder of Ryuzanpaku. Kenichi's main girl. Blond has big tits. Ballerina. Seriously dude, if it was someone who hardly appeared in the manga, this'd be a normal question, but Miu...



Oh!! ...you mean the other blond chick...yeah i remember her now:ho


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> LMAO what manga are you reading? Miu, you know. The granddaughter of the Elder and founder of Ryuzanpaku. Kenichi's main girl. Blond has big tits. Ballerina. Seriously dude, if it was someone who hardly appeared in the manga, this'd be a normal question, but Miu...







Raviene said:


> hope they save Rachel and give their beloved disciple a playmate :ho (*fuck miu she's boring*)




There's your answer Haohmaru.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 1, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> There's your answer Haohmaru.



aww man..you ruined it 


but i really hope Rachel is indeed staying


----------



## armorknight (Sep 1, 2009)

Kenichi's harem is now one step closer to completion. Now all that is needed is the sexy-older-woman Shigure, and she has already started down the path to becoming a harem member.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2009)

castor better stay at the dojo


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 2, 2009)

Raviene said:


> hope they save Rachel and give their beloved disciple a playmate


Of what month? 


> (fuck miu she's boring)



Do not approve


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Sep 3, 2009)

LOL Sakaki just got someone new in teh brawl list XD


----------



## Hagen (Sep 5, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> castor better stay at the dojo


yeah, preferably on Kenichi's room

or, they could give Kenichi's room to her and send Kenichi to sleep with Shigure. either way Kenichi wins 

silly Miu better starts getting proactive or she'll lose her man 




Double Arts Sui said:


> LOL Sakaki just got someone new in teh brawl list XD


its gonna be a helluva match, everytime   Silcardo appears he gets more hype

he dodged a punch by Sakaki while sitting down. the guy is strong

I think i need to update my 1S9F ranking

1 - Saiga Furinji
2 - Muay Thai master
3 - Ogata Ishinsai
4 - Kushinada
5 - Silcardo Jenazzad
6 - Akira Hongo
7 - Cyril Rahman
8 - Alex Gaidar
9 - Diego Carlo
(unnamed master probably is top 5 )


and my Yomi ranking so far


1 - Kajima
2 - Tirawit Kokin
3 - Odin
4 - unnamed guy
5 - Chikage
6 - Ethan
7 - Boris 
8 - Rachel
9 - Jihan






?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Of what month?


July suits her well, because she's hot 

Renka would be august, because she's hotter

Shigure october because its a melancholic month. Miu would be december because she's a cold frigid bietch 

and Kushinada would need a month for each of her boobs


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the implication of Kensei and Rachael living under the same roof.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 6, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the implication of Kensei and Rachael living under the same roof.



huh??  did you read the last ten pages of this thread?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the implication of Kensei and Rachael living under the same roof.



Did you read the post above you?


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 6, 2009)

^ (for the two post above mine), I was referring to Kensai Ma, not Kenichi.....


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2009)

Rachael is pregnant in 2 weeks.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 8, 2009)

what ta hell!!! I never expected this.

kind of let down but I'm sure things are going to turn good.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2009)

Holy crap. A rematch between Hermit and Kenichi is only a matter of time, it seems.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 8, 2009)

Kenichi stomps.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 8, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kenichi stomps.



yeah he feels like weakest from yomi


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2009)

f yeah, disciples rematch of the decade. hermit's bin takin it to the extremes when finding strong opponents, something ryozanpak should do more often for kenichi.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 8, 2009)

I would reckon Hermit is above Kenichi at the moment personally.. He fights intelligently and is able to finish of high-tier characters quickly. Which is a disadvantage to Kenichi since he often relies on his durability to outlast his opponents.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't want Kenichi vs. Hermit rematch. I rarely want to see any rematch for that matter.

I would rather see Siegfried vs. Hermit, if it wouldn't be a stomp in Hermit's favour. Or someone else from Kenichi's side vs. Hermit.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 8, 2009)

Siegfried or Takeda should fight Hermit that would cool


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2009)

I was wondering what the series wanted to do with Hermit since he's been out of the picture for a while. The development wasn't very shocking nor interesting, but I'll see how it plays out.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm kind of disappointed that Hermit is part of Yomi, though Ill wait to see how this turns out. Maybe it will be a better development than I thought.


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Its all a intricate plot


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

now i understand why the unnamed Yomi dressed exactly like cloaked Hermit

but what the hell,  i thought all Yomi members were supposed to be disciples of the 1S9F. Sougetsu doesnt look at all like the shadowy figure of the unnamed master


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

I think you will find he kinda does  The beard


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

too much difference in bulkness


----------



## Black Kenpachi (Sep 8, 2009)

*yep*

i figured loki was the spy.......this should be interesting


----------



## Jugger (Sep 8, 2009)

Locard said:


> now i understand why the unnamed Yomi dressed exactly like cloaked Hermit
> 
> but what the hell,  i thought all Yomi members were supposed to be disciples of the 1S9F. Sougetsu doesnt look at all like the shadowy figure of the unnamed master



He probably killed that guy just to have fun


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Berserker is going to be the new student of Yagato (sp) im sure


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 8, 2009)

Is he a new member or he was yomi from the start:S


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

Jugger said:


> He probably killed that guy just to have fun


 i hope thats the case. because otherwise we have a plot hole here.

and HSDK doesnt have such things 



Vault said:


> Berserker is going to be the new student of Yagato (sp) im sure


who the hell?



uchihasurvivor said:


> Is he a new member or he was yomi from the start:S


it seems he was the cloaked member, Zero, all along


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

First disciple of Ryouzapaku


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

the name is Ogata. Ogata Isshinsai 

Berserker should be Silcardo's disciple, as Silcardo is discipless now. Ogata has Odin


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

But you are forgetting Ogata saying that he has 3 kids line yp who have the potential to be his disciple  Odin is a cripple


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 8, 2009)

Hermit apart of yomi .

Get the fuck outta here  Hermit.



I hope Siegfried kicks your loli chasing ass.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

Capability wise, Hermit deserves to be in Yomi, since his master is probably the strongest non-ryouzanpaku Master we have seen in action so far

But its weird to think he was faking all this time, and the other Yomi that were in Kenichi's school pretending not knowing him, too.

Unless he was hiding his identity from the rest of Yomi too somehow

fuckin Hermit, Nijiima will have your head for this betrayal, u traitor! 

(his beloved Honoka might play a role in bringing him back to the good side, though )


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 8, 2009)

Now Fortuna tournament arc makes no sense. If Sougetsu is a fist, that means he outranks Fortuna, and why would he and his disciple go in and wreck his own group's plans.

only thing that would make sense is that he's either not a fist at that time or he's the kind of guy who would wreck his own group's plan just for the heck of it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe he has 2 apprentices or better yet the other Sogetsu brother.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2009)

It seems, no one realizes that Sougetsu doesn't hold loyalty to anyone. Add to that, Yami is only a group of martial arts with coinciding interests, but beyond that, they don't like working together.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> Now Fortuna tournament arc makes no sense. If Sougetsu is a fist, that means he outranks Fortuna, and why would he and his disciple go in and wreck his own group's plans.
> 
> only thing that would make sense is that he's either not a fist at that time or he's the kind of guy who would wreck his own group's plan just for the heck of it.



Deigo was "working" with Fortuna. It was more like a partnership since there was no way for Fortuna to actually force Deigo to do anything. Fortuna however hired Sougetsu without knowing that he is a fist. Its not a matter of whether Fortuna out ranks a fist or not, yomi works by hire, it is a matter of whether he can _force_ someone to work with them, which in the case of a fist just isn't happening. 

Any who fist don't work together too well and so it was perfectly reasonable for Sougetsu to fuck shit up in the background. Besides Fortuna only made a deal with Deigo and apparently it wasn't much of a deal consider Deigo was already half way off the island once the tournament fell apart.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 9, 2009)

is anyone really interested in seeing a rematch b/n Kenichi and Hermit? id rather see Sigfreid take him like some of you are saying


----------



## Jugger (Sep 9, 2009)

Raviene said:


> is anyone really interested in seeing a rematch b/n Kenichi and Hermit? id rather see Sigfreid take him like some of you are saying



Yeah it would be cool to see Sigfried or Takeda vs Hermit but i don?t mind if there is going to be rematch


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2009)

For future reference, Laughing Fist ist called Diego, not Deigo or some rubbish.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 9, 2009)

another Hermit vs Kenichi? no thanks 


this means Sougetsu will fight Kensei again.

i dont mind it. since their first match was very short


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> For future reference, Laughing Fist ist called Diego, not Deigo or some rubbish.



He lost and gave me a boring fight while at that. I can call him whatever I want.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

Upcoming master level fights


Kensei vs Sougetsu rematch

Sakaki vs Silcardo

btw, Yami tried to give a new disciple to Silcardo, they haven given THREE new disciples to Ogata (who already has Ryuuto btw), and not even a single one to Akira Hongo, who's been discipless a long time since Kano's death

why new disciples for Silcardo and Ogata, and not for Akira?  no love for Karate in Yami?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2009)

If anyone is gonna fight Sougetsu, it's gonna be Apachai 

Ma just had his fight.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

Going by Apachai's cryptic words, i believe he will have only one fight vs 1S9F 

and it will be 


decissive 


brutal


tragic  

its gonna be against unnamed muay thai  master

his own master


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, right. Fuck, i keep forgetting that.
I guess you're right. Though Ma Kensei, Akisame and Sakaki just recently all had fights. Sakaki's was quite short, but still. Maybe no one is going to fight Sougetsu, as he's still a vagrant 

I kind of wish Tirawit returned and got beaten so we could cross his name out already, lol.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

Tirawit is most probably second strongest Yomi 

its very possible that Ryuuto, Hermit and Berserker's gang will all fall before he does


----------



## Segan (Sep 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> why new disciples for Silcardo and Ogata, and not for Akira?  no love for Karate in Yami?


Quite possible, that Akira is not interested in a new disciple right now. If so, he can't be forced one, anyway.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> Quite possible, that Akira is not interested in a new disciple right now. If so, he can't be forced one, anyway.



That might be because he had same diciple over 10 year


----------



## Hagen (Sep 13, 2009)

its certainly possible that he doesnt want a new disciple, if he feel regrets by Kano's death

but if he cares too much, shouldnt he be chasing Kenichi or planning to betray Yami?


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

We need another Masters fight, it totally different level from the other fights i love that the author even shows it in the work


----------



## Segan (Sep 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> its certainly possible that he doesnt want a new disciple, if he feel regrets by Kano's death
> 
> but if he cares too much, shouldnt he be chasing Kenichi or planning to betray Yami?


Is that how you think it works?


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

The masters only need one student who will learn all their styles kinda like Kenichi, Kano was one but died so i dont know who is going to be the next one.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> The masters only need one student who will learn all their styles kinda like Kenichi, Kano was one but died so i dont know who is going to be the next one.


Oh how I wish it would be Odin.


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

It seems like they cant heal him


----------



## Hagen (Sep 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> Is that how you think it works?


yeah, in the world of ppl who really cares. Akira obviously doesnt give two shits



Vault said:


> The masters only need one student who will learn all their styles kinda like Kenichi, Kano was one but died so i dont know who is going to be the next one.


Tirawit 

"dont think that because you did beat Kano, you have a chance against me"


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 14, 2009)

when the hell we'll see super master level Chikage in action?!


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2009)

Chapter 353 Raw


----------



## Hagen (Sep 16, 2009)

aww. Hermit and Honoka oozing love in the first page


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> aww. Hermit and Honoka oozing love in the first page







*Spoiler*: __ 




I guess hermit wasn't the last yomi member.




Also Ken is having a little trouble with the ladies.


----------



## Segan (Sep 16, 2009)

Huh, looks like there's going to be an internal fight. Totally Sougetsu style.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 16, 2009)

as i desired, time for hermit awesomeness. I've been waiting for this.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 16, 2009)

scans up at mangahelpers.

I knew it that Hermit couldn't be Yomi from the start.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, he's seemingly fighting to be a member and since it seems highly unlikely that he'll lose he's as good as a member. Lot's of Renka this chapter which is always welcome. I found it funny how her singing was called normal I'd have laughed my ass off if she had shouted "don't say normal" ala Hito Nami from SZS


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmh...I wonder if Hermit could actually win this battle and gain that Yomi seat


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 16, 2009)

He's almost certain to win I don't see him losing because it would completely dehype him


----------



## Jugger (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder what that another diciple do after he loses hermit? joining kenichi and wanting to revenge against hermit? If hermit becomes member of yomi i think that takeda or siegfried is going to fight against him.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 16, 2009)

Natsu getting wtfpwned and crippled by that Yomi, and Kenichi trying to avenge him later is a possibility too



Locard said:


> aww. Hermit and Honoka oozing love in the first page


they're the only canon couple in this manga so far


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 16, 2009)

Why would he avenge him Natsu seems to have willingly chosen to fight for the seat in YOMI. If he was forced to fight or the other guy attacked him then that'd be fine but as things stand even if he loses there's nothing to revenge


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 16, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Why would he avenge him Natsu seems to have willingly chosen to fight


so did Apollo Creed. you need to rewatch Rocky IV


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 16, 2009)

Rocky is Rocky and Kenichi is Kenichi. I don't think what happens in one is applicable in another. Anyway these guys are martials artists if you're defeated fairly I'd assume they'd honour theesult and train harder for the next match or leave it at that. Getting your buddy to beat him up for you sounds more gang mentality than martial artist


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, so Hermit wasn't the last unknown Yomi, but he will be. Him losing there would be incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 16, 2009)

The Rocky IV philosophy applies to shonen . The only thing that matters in shonen are the feelings of the main character for his friends, not the decissions, thoughts and codes of honor of them. That's why Naruto has the right to drag Sasuke back to Konoha against Sasuke's will.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2009)

A; Ken going for revenge is not how Ken rolls.
B; When is the last time Hermit had a proper fight?  Him losing would put him and shady judo level.  In a sense.
C; Ken doesn't need EVERY fight.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> C; Ken doesn't need EVERY fight.




He's pretty close to having it: Boris, Sho, Radin, Ethan, Ryuto, and he's fought but lost to Tirwat. That's half of Yomi beaten by Kenichi and more than half Fought.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2009)

The last Yomi member and his master looks like fodder.


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2009)

I have agree with you, looks like utter fodder


----------



## Hagen (Sep 16, 2009)

Amōr said:


> He's pretty close to having it: Boris, Sho, Radin, Ethan, Ryuto, and he's fought but lost to Tirwat. That's half of Yomi beaten by Kenichi and more than half Fought.


vary true 

and if we consider that Kenichi forcefully needs a rematch with Tirawit, and he forcefully needs to fight Yomi's leader Kajima due to shonen laws...

at this point we can safely assume that Kenichi is destined to solo all Yomi by himself, as long as they  dont have a vagina  

Kenichi's friends will probably only fight Berserker's trio, and similar things to be added up


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2009)

Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread >.> Foreshadowing Nijima as final villain?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still waiting for Sieg to kick ass and take names.

While singing, of course.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The last Yomi member and his master looks like fodder.



I agree.



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I'm still waiting for Sieg to kick ass and take names.
> 
> While singing, of course.



Yeah, I'm still waiting for this to happen also.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The last Yomi member and his master looks like fodder.



Is that even his master..? That guy asked if they had to fight and the yomi guy said his master wishes it. I dont think thats his master in the BG.

here


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2009)

^I was thinking it was the guy with glasses for this page

_Breaking the Surface_

Ro Jisei doesn't sounds like Ma Sougetsu .... weird comparative of Rachel .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 16, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Is that even his master..? That guy asked if they had to fight and the yomi guy said his master wishes it. I dont think thats his master in the BG.
> 
> Link removed


Well the guy who is his master is part of the one shadow nine fists and it is their disciples who make yomi, we see him here:

*Spoiler*: __ 







He looks similar except the glasses and hair, at least he looks much more like him than Ma does at least.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice to see Hermit about to get some action. A shame about the rest of Kenichi's friends sitting on the back burner so to speak.

Assuming Tanimoto kicks ass and becomes the next Yomi this would make what, his 3rd time fighting Kenichi? Maybe he will actually win this time instead of stalemating or losing.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 17, 2009)

btw, didnt know Rachel was a rock musician and singer too. and a pretty good one at that

she really knows how to move the masses :ho

what other talents are you hiding from us Rachel?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 18, 2009)

... anyway it looks like there won't be a new chapter next week as this was a double issue. oh well


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 18, 2009)

ah to bad oh well I expect ass kicking and the return of Business Man next week like I always do.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 18, 2009)

Ohhh yeah, i reread some of the older chapters and Hermit had some debt to Kensei. Though he still declared himself free.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 18, 2009)

no new chapter? 


Yōkai said:


> btw, didnt know Rachel was a rock musician and singer too. and a pretty good one at that
> 
> *she really knows how to move the masses* :ho


yeah, and she has pretty good _masses_ to move 



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ohhh yeah, i reread some of the older chapters and Hermit had some debt to Kensei. Though he still declared himself free.


Everybody has a debt or unfinished business with Ogata in a way or another. He's like the Godfather of this manga


----------



## perman07 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any chapter this week?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 23, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Any chapter this week?



Nope......


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2009)

this sucks, it means no kekkaishi this week as well.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 30, 2009)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm we got FT, but no Kenichi =/


----------



## Jugger (Sep 30, 2009)

chapter is out here


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 30, 2009)

yay, finally ^_^


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't get it.. Why is Hermit beating people that are better than him?

Isn't who is better measured by who wins? As in football for instance, if a forward is slower and less technical than another forward, but plays better when it comes to teamplay and scoring, he would be considered a better player in total.

Whatever factor that allows Hermit to beat people that are "better" than him makes him better than them IMO..


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2009)

Jugger said:


> chapter is out here


Thanks.

Whoa there...that's some revelation. Would never have thought that...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sougetsu had been part of Yami and now has gone to reclaim his place.


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2009)

perman07 said:


> I don't get it.. Why is Hermit beating people that are better than him?


Probably a sort of conditioning. There's more to combat than pure skills, after all. That's what the Ryozanpaku masters are telling Kenichi all the time.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2009)

pretty decent chap. hermit winning will just prove he was better on that particular day is all.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 30, 2009)

Segan said:


> Probably a sort of conditioning. There's more to combat than pure skills, after all. That's what the Ryozanpaku masters are telling Kenichi all the time.


Pretty much this.
Remember Shinnosuke vs Kenichi rematch?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Pretty much this.
> Remember Shinnosuke vs Kenichi rematch?


Well, that was for different reasons... Kenichi can't bring out his all unless there are specific conditions.

Whatever Hermit is doing, it effectively makes him better than who he beats..


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 1, 2009)

Not really beating someone once doesn't mean you>them.

It means that at the moment that you guys did the final blow you were better being better at the right time doesn't make you better than them automatically.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 4, 2009)

I smell some Hermit ownage.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Well, that was for different reasons... Kenichi can't bring out his all unless there are specific conditions.
> 
> Whatever Hermit is doing, it effectively makes him better than who he beats..



*The point is that he becomes better than his opponent during the fight. *


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2009)

Chapter is Out


----------



## Jugger (Oct 6, 2009)

Hermit is really going to die now


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 6, 2009)

hermit ->yomi, finally happened. i dont care what happens as long as it makes sence and readable.
also i cant express enough how i am happy that this fight is over, didnt get dragged out for too many chapters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 6, 2009)

Kung-Fu dude was Ethan level, at least

Took one good blow to take him down.


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Kung-Fu dude was Ethan level, at least
> 
> Took one good blow to take him down.


That was a critical attack...just like Kenichi's Korui Nuki.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> h i am happy that this fight is over, didnt get dragged out for too many chapters.



HSDK doesn't have too much long battles  .


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2009)

If anything, the really good battles are sometimes rather short. Like Sakaki vs. Rahman and Silcardo Jenazad.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 6, 2009)

Segan said:


> That was a critical attack...just like Kenichi's Korui Nuki.



Exactly my point.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 8, 2009)

Honoka will have a lot to do with this arc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2009)

new chappy is out and i am totally disappointed, i mean i never like cheesy grouping like that.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> new chappy is out and i am totally disappointed, i mean i never like cheesy grouping like that.


Well, I agree that it's cheesy, but what shonen doesn't feature cheesy grouping? Naruto featured every Konoha ninja being rivals then suddenly being friends. One Piece have every guests on their boats being treated like instant nakama. Obviously, a lot don't, just making the point that it's common. 

Concerning the chapter, another typical transition chapter, will be interesting to see Hermit's response and how the others respond to his responce.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL whats wrong with the chapter??? history need some plot if not this thing gonna end sucking like bleach.

I liked the chapter.

also I think this was the first time Honoka and Chikage interacted with each other.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2009)

Chikage going into child mode once again xDD
I wonder what's Hermit agenda now that he's officially part of Yomi?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 13, 2009)

Siegfried wearing a kimono.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 13, 2009)

Honoka is such a slut


----------



## Inugami (Oct 13, 2009)

^ LOL you cunning bastard!!  xD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> Honoka is such a slut



That's what i thought when i saw that panel, lul.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2009)

Has Honoka ever had a panty shot before?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 14, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Well, I agree that it's cheesy, but what shonen doesn't feature cheesy grouping? Naruto featured every Konoha ninja being rivals then suddenly being friends. One Piece have every guests on their boats being treated like instant nakama. Obviously, a lot don't, just making the point that it's common


 

totally agree, i dont like them either


----------



## Jugger (Oct 14, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Siegfried wearing a kimono.


Yeah its funny how badass he look in kimono. 



Mider T said:


> Has Honoka ever had a panty shot before?



Yes i have seen it before but can?t remember which chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2009)

Locard said:


> Honoka is such a slut


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2009)

It looks like Kenichi and Co. will be reminded that Tanimoto has his own agenda and will not simply follow them round and help, when needed.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 20, 2009)

gon be stupid chapter, glad it will be over (the cheesy part0


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2009)

Scan for ch.357 is now out.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL at Rouzanpaku's financial problems.

I wonder in what they spend their money.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL at Rouzanpaku's financial problems.
> 
> I wonder in what they spend their money.



Sakaki beer, Kensei porn, Apachi food, Elder Giga chouji art stuff, Shigure weapons, Akisame probaly some art stuff that he needs to make some art.

Lol Sieghart looks cool when he is dancing  Rachel is doing what she can do best


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2009)

Do my eyes spy a Detective Conan candy figure? xDD

And Rouzanpaku always has money issues so this doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

I wasn't surprised regarding Hermit's revelation - it was noticeable that he'd want to fight Kenichi one way or the other, all hail rivalry.

Apachai is fucking awesome, expressing my fandom in regards to Apachai isn't possible, he's simply too amazing .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2009)

Saw more camel toe this chapter than an desert.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol the mangaka is really trying to make the Loli fans go nuts.


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2009)

Chikage will have a deathmatch with Miu, that's for sure.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2009)

as expected, boring chapter. next one should be fine. i like how mangaka introduces characters that arnt part of ryozanpaku or yami, he/she should do it more.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 21, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> as expected, boring chapter. next one should be fine. i like how mangaka introduces characters that arnt part of ryozanpaku or yami, he/she should do it more.



They usually end up being fodder for either one of the two. Recently Yomi has been fed a lot of fodder though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait Crack Theory Hermit joined Yomi in order to convert Chikage on a level he wouldn't be able to do in his alliance thing.

You know he loves his Lolis.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> They usually end up being fodder for either one of the two. Recently Yomi has been fed a lot of fodder though.


 
exactly, they lose all the time (miraculiously). cant believe kano lost.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chikage fight was unexpectedly short. anyway, seems blade dude is back, they must be plotting something.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2009)

scan is out. last page is so lame.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2009)

Ch.358

I wonder what type if technique Sakaki used to ensure the fluorescent light didn't break?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 27, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> scan is out. last page is so lame.



I know right? 

Anyway, looks like we're in for some moar Shigure action


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 27, 2009)

hmm, hopefully we will see ken chan use some weapons


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 27, 2009)

Unlikely.

More like armguards tiem again.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 2, 2009)

Chapter 359 by Keishou

 Bottom of page five.  Look at the Elder patrollin'. 

Ain't nobody hitting that shit while the Elder is on patrol. :ho


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 2, 2009)

elder vs chikage's master?

or will she retreat on finding hes ther 

elder woopass is long deserved


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2009)

3rd page looks like Shigure is pulling a Nina


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 3, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Chapter 359 by Keishou
> 
> Bottom of page five.  Look at the Elder patrollin'.
> 
> Ain't nobody hitting that shit while the Elder is on patrol. :ho



Patrolling is serious business.

Nobody is stupid enough to trespass and try to hit the place up while Elder is on the job.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 3, 2009)

meh, normal chapter. not excited at all.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 3, 2009)

^For a guy  that likes Sasuke you are hard to excite.


chapter was alright... I don't know what you expected.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, no i do get excited when it's worth it.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm i wonder who will come to save kenichi now.? both masters are being distracted and another powerful 1 is going in. This looks bad.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 3, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Hmm i wonder who will come to save kenichi now.? both masters are being distracted and another powerful 1 is going in. This looks bad.



I'd be surprised if those three guys aren't offpaneled with Sakaki or Shigure still arriving in the nick of time.


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2009)

Sakaki's in a real pinch now...he's going against one Yami master and three high level fighters from Yami's weapon division. At the same time.

Shigure better back him up. Fast.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> Sakaki's in a real pinch now...he's going against one Yami master and three high level fighters from Yami's weapon division. At the same time.
> 
> Shigure better back him up. Fast.


They're already dead.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 9, 2009)

poor sakaki, i feel like kushinada is stronger than him, but you never know.  
i wonder what's kenichi's role in this fight, is he gonna fight that lil girl.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

Kushi seems 2nd or 3rd strongest in Yami.


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> poor sakaki, i feel like kushinada is stronger than him, but you never know.


Bullshit. Just because she fought alongside Elder, she's gotta be stronger than Sakaki?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2009)

Master or not, fighting 4 powerful opponents at once will test just about anyone.

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 360


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 9, 2009)

What the fuck is Shigure doing for so long? lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> Bullshit. Just because she fought alongside Elder, she's gotta be stronger than Sakaki?


 
that's the feeling, but i personally would love to see sakaki kick her sweet ass. then again, if sakaki wins it's like ryozanpaku wins all the time.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 10, 2009)

I have feeling that kenichi will help Sasaki with those master lvl opponent. Maybe he even hits Kushida and makes her intrested in him. Can?t wait for next chapter


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2009)

Kenichi doesnt fight wimminz

Sakaki is gonna get raped  No way his winning that, unless that kalapi somthing master from Yami comes and tell everyone to chill so he can fight Sakaki alone


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2009)

No, Sakaki is not winning this one, since he's got one Yami master against him. But he's definitely skilled enough to stall them until help comes. I expect Shigure to take out the two weapon users and face Kagerou, and Sakaki eventually faces Kushinada.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 10, 2009)

After a long duel with the other yomi sword master, Shigure goes to help master Sakaki. Except when she goes there she discovers;

* Half the building is destroyed
* Several pieces of broken armor lying around
* Kagerou a bloody pulp
* Kushinada is unconscious, naked, and with a sastified look on her face
* Chikage crying 
* Kenichi with stars in his eyes.

Shigure:"What happened to the 2 other swords men?"
Sakaki:"Well I sent that guy with amor flying through the roof with a kick. the other guy ran away."
Shigure:"Why is the yomi girl crying?"
Sakaki:"Some things a little girl even from yomi just isn't suppose to see."


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2009)

sakaki ownage again? i await if its ther.


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2009)

I do hope that Sakaki will fight all four for a while to make a good impression before Shigure butts in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2009)

Scan for Ch.361 is now out


----------



## Segan (Nov 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Scan for Ch.361 is now out


That's fucking hilarious. Gotta love Kagerou.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2009)

This was unexpected.

liked the chapter.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2009)

Kagerou is kinda..unhinged..


----------



## Raviene (Nov 16, 2009)

WHOAHAHAHA!!  an instant addition to Ryozanpaku


----------



## Jugger (Nov 16, 2009)

Shigure Knows how to cut ladies and make males serve you


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 16, 2009)

Shigure win this chapter


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, wasn't expecting that.  That dude _really_ wants his sword back.

And  at the bad guys fighting Sakaki one at a time.  Go at him all at once you fools, it's not like it's going to make a difference. 


*edit:* Oh yeah, and a chapter can _never_ have enough Shigure panty shots.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 18, 2009)

i am glad kigiru (or whatever, flat face) didnt choose new sword, otherwise it would be a cheap move by the mangaka. i dont get why shigure would give him a sword after retriving a sword back from him.
i thought some pages were just a wasted space, i felt like mangaka was dragging this chapter. and he/she desperately tries to draw panty/boob shots, very cheap in my point of view.


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i am glad kigiru (or whatever, flat face) didnt choose new sword, otherwise it would be a cheap move by the mangaka. i dont get why shigure would give him a sword after retriving a sword back from him.
> i thought some pages were just a wasted space, i felt like mangaka was dragging this chapter. and he/she desperately tries to draw panty/boob shots, very cheap in my point of view.


Excuse me...? o_0

You're saying that after fucking 361 chapters?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah, i am not into that stuff anymore, been a while, i know this manga is about huge boobs and nakedness, i needed to bitch about it.
but i liked rachels boob shots in the fight with renka (ship)


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ You seem to hate this manga its been gradual but still it seems you went from praising it to bashing it every damn week


----------



## perman07 (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, I hope the salaryman will return soon! It's been like 150 chapters or something since he briefly appeared. He was too awesome


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I hope he'll be back in less than a year. 
The most anticipating master-lvl fighter in HSDK for me.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe the mangaka forgot about him, too many master, so little time


----------



## Segan (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Maybe the mangaka forgot about him, too many master, so little time


I don't think so. But it seems that he's got his beef with Isshinsai Ogata, and once the focus lies on him I reckon the salaryman will reappear.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Ogata is slowly creeping into the not that great of a master tier


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 22, 2009)

History's Strongest Deciple Kenichi 362 by Keishou

While waiting for the DDL at MU, you can read it online at MH.

Little space for those who haven't had the time to read it yet...




Read it yet?







Reasons why this chapter kicked ass:


Kagerou betrayal.
Nipples ahoy 
Sakaki kicking ass.
Akisame kicking ass.
Kensei raping (literally).
Apachai brutally kicking ass.
The Elder opening a can of whoop-ass.

Things that weren't so great about this chapter:

On page 8 (page number may vary), how Mikumo was drawn made her look
like a pre-op transvestite.
Not enough Shigure.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Nov 22, 2009)

Kensei so getting lucky in that chapter and those newbies trying to mess with the elder


----------



## Golbez (Nov 22, 2009)

Geez, are they really allowed to show the readers all of those nipples shots?


----------



## perman07 (Nov 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ogata is slowly creeping into the not that great of a master tier


Really? I think he's top 3 personally.. He deceived Alexander's disciple, he correctly discerned that Kenichi was a block of potential, he performed research on mixing Dou and Sei, and he's probably working wonders with Berserker. He seems like a primary instigator and mastermind of Yami.



Golbez said:


> Geez, are they really allowed to show the readers all of those nipples shots?


Why wouldn't they? I can't imagine any country banning artificial boobs.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2009)

kensei in  

f'in elder getting happy he got someone better than a chicken weakling to stomp on


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL at the elder attacking from behind that guy with the white hair ..I know he don't need to do those tactics but it looked funny.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL at the elder attacking from behind that guy with the white hair ..I know he don't need to do those tactics but it looked funny.



He attacked from behind because there is no enemy worthy of looking upon his glory. 


And seriously, I'm guessing it's perspective at work (non-art student here), but his arm looks to be about the size of that guys entire upper body.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 23, 2009)

I know Kenichi is still quite far from being a master, but god damn, he's not exactly shining there with his being the strongest disciple.

Kagero was hilarious though, as was Ma and the Elder.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> kensei in
> 
> f'in elder getting happy he got someone better than a chicken weakling to stomp on



Yes now Elder may have to use 1% power.


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I know Kenichi is still quite far from being a master, but god damn, he's not exactly shining there with his being the strongest disciple.


What do you expect, there are nothing but master level fighters. He can only run.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kano was showing signs of entering masterhood when they were analyzing him medically. Hermit has begun battling masters. Masterhood should be in sight for Kenichi!


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hermit has battled only crap masters...

I only consider someone a true master, if he/she reachs at least Akisame/Kensei/Sakaki/Apachai level.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 24, 2009)

*Kenichi is almost at the level where people consider his a master of the martial arts. Of course, there is a huge gap between the stronger and weaker masters plus the fact that since he's hanging with nothing but high-level masters he's probably not gonna be considered a master until he hits their level. *


----------



## Jugger (Nov 28, 2009)

Chapter 363 is out early.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

This chapter exemplifies why I love Ma Kensei's fighting style


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> This chapter exemplifies why I love Ma Kensei's fighting style



You mean Perverted Kung Fu? 


I think Kensei had a great time in this fight..I wonder what he is going to do to all of those tied-up ladies..




And I actually feel sorry for the poor bastard that is fighting the Elder..


----------



## Raviene (Nov 28, 2009)

i'm 110% sure that Sanji would KILL just to learn that awesome technique 

Diable-Baku-Satsui!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You mean Perverted Kung Fu?
> 
> 
> I think Kensei had a great time in this fight..I wonder what he is going to do to all of those tied-up ladies..
> ...



I'm actually surprised they're having it as one of the final two battles in this particular skirmish.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 28, 2009)

Ma is going in.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm actually surprised they're having it as one of the final two battles in this particular skirmish.



Elder is going to "extract' information from that poor guy regarding the sword theft..

As I said..I feel sorry for him..


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 28, 2009)

Poor Apachai.  He got all the pansies.  Kensei exposing those "weaknesses" was my favorite part of the chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to see kenichi using that move next girl he fights


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 29, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I want to see kenichi using that move next girl he fights



He would probably be capable of it.  I'd be interested in seeing the training method Kensei would use to teach him that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 29, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> He would probably be capable of it.  I'd be interested in seeing the training method Kensei would use to teach him that.



"Hey Miu, come here for a sec... "


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> "Hey Miu, come here for a sec... "


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> "Hey Miu, come here for a sec... "



Knowing Miu's history of being touched/groped by Ma she probably has a ultimate counterattack prepared


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Knowing Miu's history of being touched/groped by Ma she probably has a ultimate counterattack prepared


Yeh too bad it's going to be used when Kenichi tries the super powerful technique Ma has been explaining to him.

...they are having the best honeymoon.  From the back?  Oh, the laughs.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 7, 2009)

New chapter out 

Uncensored nipples ftw


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 7, 2009)

online read

Link removed

thanx uchihasurvivor


apology for incorrect link, corrected


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 7, 2009)

This wimpy Kenichi act is getting kind of boring..

Please show us why he is "history's greatest disciple"..


I want to see him doing awesome stuff,not sit on the side like a cheerleader and barely managing to not get himself killed..


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 7, 2009)

finally big boobs makes her move. is she gonna fight three people at once? i guess flat head changed sides, so it makes them three masters vs one big boob.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL Yami Mode!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 7, 2009)

I liked the chapter a lot.  As far as I'm concerned, this, along with the last couple of chapters should help to put the Kenichi-tards back in their seats.  They want to see him do something, but what can he do in a fight that only has true masters as participants?  Kenichi has a lot of development to go, and I for one am glad.  Hopefully it means there's a lot more story to tell.

I am wondering still though what Kagerou meant by "Do you have some principle for avoiding debts?"  Although I thought it was awesome that he acknowledged Kenichi by saying "Way to go."  Kenichi is even getting congratulated by Yomi masters now. 

Nice move by Sakaki breaking that guys sword and knocking him out, and Shigure doing her stuff cutting off, as usual, all the clothing of her female opponents. 


Kushinada as always is dripping with sex appeal.  If I had to guess, I would say the fight is going to get interrupted somehow, because even though Kushinada is supposed to be strong, I think Sakaki and Shigure are a match for her individually, let alone together.

Good stuff, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 7, 2009)

Yami Mode > Kenichi.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha, Yami mode...

Kenichi apparently already knew that the axe user would get him if he tried to give Kii Kagerou the sword, so he hid his arm protectors to where would get hit.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 16, 2009)

No chapter this week i suspect then?


----------



## Jugger (Dec 17, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> No chapter this week i suspect then?



Yeah you are right


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2009)

Any chapter next week?  Since so many are going on break...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 17, 2009)

This week Shonen Madazine and Shonen Sunday are off, next week it's WSJ


----------



## Ender (Dec 21, 2009)

scan is out for next chapter guys 

holy shit nipples  and a great fight!! 

Read Here


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't get what the elder said at the end at all ...


----------



## Segan (Dec 21, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I don't get what the elder said at the end at all ...


Justice is probably the wrong word...but the gist of it is, that the armed forces chose to flee in order not to give away crucial information to the enemy, should they be captured.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 21, 2009)

good chapter. did u guys notice difference in pages 14 and 15? kushinada's neclace.
anyway, i am glad the arc is over.


----------



## Segan (Dec 21, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> good chapter. did u guys notice difference in pages 14 and 15? kushinada's neclace.
> anyway, i am glad the arc is over.


What arc?


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Lol arc   That was more like a littlemaster skirmish


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 21, 2009)

I reckon he's suggesting they ran away leaving everything behind because they saw a high risk of capture and interrogation and that would seriously compromise YAMIs plans


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2009)

lol @ elder, in his excitement he did the phone in


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, my impression of Kushinada has certainly risen after taking on Sakaki and Shigure. Granted, Sakaki did withdraw to give Shigure that one on one opportunity before then it was quite impressive.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 21, 2009)

by arc i mean this fight series, whatever it was i am glad it wasnt dragged out with meaningless chapters. i would prefer either master fights or no fights. so the aouthor desided not to show full master fights, that's why i was glad it was over. i hope this explains myself a lil better.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 21, 2009)

Illusionary Titties


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 21, 2009)

This was the best chapter.  Ever.

So.  Much.  Shigure. 

Kushinada wasn't bad either.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 21, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> good chapter. did u guys notice difference in pages 14 and 15? kushinada's neclace.


She keeps a spare - like Marge Simpson.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe her losing the necklace were all illuzionz


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2009)

Great Chapter Kushinada was epic, and the Elder finishes his whole fight with the only loss being his Phone.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 21, 2009)

I surprised the short sword took him that far.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2009)

didnt make much sense to me that elder let them escape. and he recently keep saying stupid stuff. i guess mangaka's level of wit is not enough for this character.


----------



## Segan (Dec 22, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> didnt make much sense to me that elder let them escape. and he recently keep saying stupid stuff. i guess mangaka's level of wit is not enough for this character.


He doesn't say anything stupider than before...

And what wit are you talking about anyway? It's not an intellectual manga, but a fighting shounen. Even Akisame's boasted philosophy tendencies are just for comical relief (or emphasizing serious moments for the pure sake of it).


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 22, 2009)

Kushinada fooled both of the masters at the beginning but then Shigure was able to handle her own for that amount of time.  I though Kushinada was on another level but since Shigure was able to hold her own after sometime, even despite Kushinada great speed, makes me feel that she not that much above, if at all.  

especially after Sakaki decided to not interfere and be defenseless,  Shigure was good enough that she coudlnt attack Sakaki like that.

seems to me that the elder is just way beyond everyone else.

also what is the meaning of History's greatest disciple?   is the greatest student or the greatest warrior that ever existed.???  i expected a huge time gap to have happen here sooner or later showing Kenichi full grown and just pwning everyone but he still even probably not even above Miu.   Or at least show that even at this age he improves much faster than everyone has in the past, but still that has been shown.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 22, 2009)

was expecting more fanservice two big tittied womenz


----------



## Golbez (Dec 22, 2009)

Fanservice and master fights are cool, but it's about time Kenichi steps up and gets a good fight again. We need something to cool off from all the awesome.


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 22, 2009)

we got a nipple shot and Shigure being the one having her close being ripped a little bit and also showing her ass


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 22, 2009)

Using a naked woman a shield...


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> He doesn't say anything stupider than before...
> 
> And what wit are you talking about anyway? It's not an intellectual manga, but a fighting shounen. Even Akisame's boasted philosophy tendencies are just for comical relief (or emphasizing serious moments for the pure sake of it).


 
escaping from the invincible man, from the strongest man alive is stupid to me. i just dont buy it. him saying they escaped sounds stupid to me. mangaka better had him say " i let them go this time" or something similar, but not "they escaped from me". if they were master level, then it's another story.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2009)

The one who wasn't knocked the fuck out was Master level...


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 23, 2009)

i just checked those chapters, it doesnt say anywhere the short sword dude is a master. and elder aimed for the weak one at that scene, not for both of them.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2009)

True but still is it hard to just take it as a given that the guy is a master, most the areas had a master go to them.

And the guy managed to flee how is that not a sign of highlevel skill.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 28, 2009)

New chapter is out at RP.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naked women, mysterious cities, and hoes, oh my.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

i think kids are off the stage for now, it's time for big boys to entertain us. i kinda miss alien though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.366


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 29, 2009)

I still find it impossible to believe someone was able to get away from the Elder when he was serious.  Guess it's just the author giving an introductory taste of life after Yami or something.


Also

Kii Kagerou and his hoes. :ho


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 30, 2009)

This is one of my favorite mangas now. I blitz-read this whole manga over the last 4 days or so. Funniest manga ever to me.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2009)

So....Kii kagerou is still getting that blade or something.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Dec 30, 2009)

Man gotta love the fanservice of the series more pics of Shigure bending over lol


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 30, 2009)

This manga has become increasingly fanservice-y.

Not complaining though


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 30, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> This manga has become increasingly fanservice-y.
> 
> Not complaining though


LOL I love it cause its so blatent!


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 31, 2009)

so Kagerou is given some weird weapon despite the sword wanting to go back to him.

it was to keep him happy and not be on Yami side?


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 31, 2009)

so Kagerou is given some weird weapon despite the sword wanting to go back to him.

it was to keep him happy and not be on Yami side?


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 31, 2009)

I just don't think she wanted to give him the sword back but gave him something else instead. I think his protecting of Kenichi may have changed her mind.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 11, 2010)

New chapter is out

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems Kenchi has leveled up again and some more stuff with chikage and the alien


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> New chapter is out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Where can I find ittt!


----------



## Neelon (Jan 12, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> New chapter is out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



LINK please! I can't wait anymore


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2010)

cant find it anywhere.

ok, mangahelpers has the raw.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 12, 2010)

HSDK 367 by Sugooi


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 12, 2010)

New chapter was pretty much how I thought it was hopefully more deveolpment will occur in the future.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Not a bad chapter.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 12, 2010)

Chapter needed more Renka


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Chapter needed more Hermit.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 12, 2010)

It would have been nice to get more info on that but this was a cool down chapter so basically some laughs and reviewing what Kenichi learned. More Renka fits far more into such a chapter than more Hermit


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, more Renka would have been good.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 12, 2010)

so Kenichi is up to Practical Level?????  somehow to me that sounds still very low level.  

so i guess he is still below Miu when not fighting all out if Miu or someone he cares about gets hurt.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 13, 2010)

The over-reaction of the masters to this slight improvement was very funny.


----------



## Neelon (Jan 13, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Chapter needed more Hermit.



Chapter needed more GARyu X.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Shigure's eyes scare me.  In a good way.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> The over-reaction of the masters to this slight improvement was very funny.


It seems like they are always doing that isn't it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2010)

I see Kenichi's experience with those weapon users already start off to pay dividends. And Chikage became an expert at that game pretty quickly


----------



## Neelon (Jan 15, 2010)

Chikage will join Shinpaku's alliance very soon.
And by the same occasion she will get fodderized like the other members


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Chikage will join Shinpaku's alliance very soon.
> And by the same occasion she will get fodderized like the other members



Dear god, I sure hope not. I'd rather let her stay with the enemy if that ever ended up being the case.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the series.

I read all 367 chapters in 6 days, now i can have a life again waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 17, 2010)

368 *raw* is out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Business suit guy from the tournament is back!


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 18, 2010)

I was on the fence about whether Kenichi was now stronger than Miu or not but this chapter seems to definitively say that Kenichi is currently the weaker of the two


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 18, 2010)

Miu has more tallent and has been doing martial arts since she was a child, what do you expect?


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2010)

Im feeling kenichi will surpass her soon but not yet.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 18, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Miu has more tallent and has been doing martial arts since she was a child, what do you expect?



That description applies to a lot of Kenichi's enemies and allies and yet he beat most of them.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm more interested in the - hopefully - soon-to-come fight against Hermit.

Hermit's boss.


----------



## armorknight (Jan 18, 2010)

Kenichi would beat Miu right now if he fought her completely seriously. The problem is that he obviously can't for several reasons. Miu is a bit above Odin's level when Kenichi fought him. There's also the fact that Kenichi needs a "just cause" in order to bring out his full abilities during a fight.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Indignant Guile said:


> Miu has more tallent and has been doing martial arts since she was a child, what do you expect?



What do you mean what did we expect?  People on this board have been hiking up Kenichi all to high hell for a while now.  I think the unreasonable expectation is to pit him against Miu when she has *far* more experience than he does.  It's come up so many times it's ridiculous.  I like Kenichi as much as the next person, and while he has come a long way, he still has a long way to go.

One of the reasons I liked this chapter even though I don't know what they are saying yet is because it helps put those Kenichi vs. Miu arguments to rest, if only for a little while.  Of course I expect someone will say Zero Strike Kenichi could beat Hellscream Miu or some other such, but I don't think anything will ever stop those arguments.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 18, 2010)

well all what you say about Miu falls for any other character that Kenichi has so far has defeated.   the majority that the people he has fought has long train way before he got started.   

when fighting against Miu,  he cannot go all out against her for reasons mention before numerous times, it was even mention in the manga as well that he cant fight her seriously.   Kenichi could be at the elder's level and still lose since he can't bring himself to fight her.

seeing this little skirmish,  it basically shows that he holds his own against her and somehow read Miu's kick that she had to abandon it and stop his punch.   

they basically end it there.   this author though tries too hard though to make a point about girls that they can fight as well.   we get the point that girls can fight too though not as good as men but we get the picture, lol

I have to say that he is the History's strongest disciple,   for a guy like that,  should be sub-master level right now but he is not there yet.   I am not too sure if we are ever going to see him reach the Elder's strength and skill.  I think we are going to hear when he reaches a very high level that this guy will be the most talented fighter ever lived and it ends there.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 19, 2010)

So the scanslation is out @ MH seems things are getting interesting.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 19, 2010)

It's getting spelled out too, as they said Miu is dialing it down when fighting Kenichi.  She didn't have to stop her kick to block his punch, it was Kenichi who was unaware of the kick.  He'll get there one day but still has a way to go.  It was also refreshing to see that even in the manga, people who suggest Kenichi is even close to master level are getting laughed at.

I can't wait to find out who the business suit guy is, he seems so .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL, isn't that guy the business suit guy from the tournament? I was wondering when he was going to show up again. It seemed weird that he was introduced in the tourny and nothing came out of it.


----------



## Neelon (Jan 19, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL, isn't that guy the business suit guy from the tournament?



Yes it's him, he seems awesome and i believe that He will kick some asses very hard .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 19, 2010)

The Salaryman is back


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 20, 2010)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> It's getting spelled out too, as they said Miu is dialing it down when fighting Kenichi.  She didn't have to stop her kick to block his punch, it was Kenichi who was unaware of the kick.  He'll get there one day but still has a way to go.  It was also refreshing to see that even in the manga, people who suggest Kenichi is even close to master level are getting laughed at.
> 
> I can't wait to find out who the business suit guy is, he seems so .



well i dont think he is far away,  but again, it was mention he cant go all out against her.  so we are never going to see it anyway.


seems though Kenichi mention that he is trying to mix some stuff,  looks like that is a hint about the last version of the Kenichi manga that lasted like around 40 chapters where he was mixing all the martial arts together,  i am assuming he creates the ultimate art.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 20, 2010)

Any ideas who the salary/business man is? It seems like Miu recognizes him.


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 20, 2010)

Download Link

Its this guy from the D of D tournament.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 20, 2010)

Holy shit, that badass salary man who is after kensei is back.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 20, 2010)

I wonder, will we see his wife or not


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh shit he's back

did you see what he did to that gun, God help you if you accidentally make him turn around while your behind him.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 20, 2010)

Salaryman!!!

He still seems awesome!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 20, 2010)

salary boy was worried about the innocents around him? so he's not evil evil then...


----------



## Raviene (Jan 20, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Miu has more tallent and has been doing martial arts since she was a child, what do you expect?



I don't know about having more talent... though it has been mentioned a LOT into the manga that Kenichi has no talent whatsoever but his feats keep proving otherwise. Maybe the author has a different definition of talent because talent to me is something that "you have or you don't" end of discussion.

It's hard to compare what the 2 have done so far in the manga since Kenichi, being the main protagonist, obviously would have more time to showcase his skills. I don't want to go into the argument of who's stronger but i'd like to think that Kenichi would be on equal footing w/ Miu if both are seriously going after each others throat. Anyway, its inevitable for him to grow stronger than her at the end of the day but right now the both of them are still SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR from master level w/c i actually think is a good thing.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 20, 2010)

Raviene said:


> I don't know about having more talent... though it has been mentioned a LOT into the manga that Kenichi has no talent whatsoever but his feats keep proving otherwise. Maybe the author has a different definition of talent because talent to me is something that "you have or you don't" end of discussion.
> 
> It's hard to compare what the 2 have done so far in the manga since Kenichi, being the main protagonist, obviously would have more time to showcase his skills. I don't want to go into the argument of who's stronger but i'd like to think that Kenichi would be on equal footing w/ Miu if both are seriously going after each others throat. Anyway, its inevitable for him to grow stronger than her at the end of the day but right now the both of them are still SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR from master level w/c i actually think is a good thing.




yeah,  it was mention that Kenichi has no talent but slighlty less than 2 years,  he is at Miu's level practically.    

also the author better make sense of Kenichi protecting Miu, seems you have to be a master to able to actually be able to kill Miu and Kenichi has no way in proctecting Miu against such a foe.

seems Miu doest need any help in defending herself since all the foes are below her and not a Master has even come after her.  let alone she has her grandfather and those other monsters  to help protect her


----------



## Jugger (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that eternal sunset is martial arts oraganization where that Salaryman belongs. I want know more about it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I think that eternal sunset is martial arts oraganization where that Salaryman belongs. I want know more about it.



Nah, more like it's what he's also up against.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I think that eternal sunset is martial arts oraganization where that Salaryman belongs. I want know more about it.



Wasn't it stated that when the Elder first heard about it,World War Two started?


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I think that eternal sunset is martial arts oraganization where that Salaryman belongs. I want know more about it.


Doubtful. I get the impression, that Eternal Sunset is something similar to Yami/Yomi in nature.
And the salaryman clearly got something against Isshinsai "Kensei" Ogata, who is Yami himself.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> yeah,  it was mention that Kenichi has no talent but slighlty less than 2 years,  he is at Miu's level practically.
> 
> also the author better make sense of Kenichi protecting Miu, seems you have to be a master to able to actually be able to kill Miu and Kenichi has no way in proctecting Miu against such a foe.
> 
> seems Miu doest need any help in defending herself since all the foes are below her and not a Master has even come after her.  let alone she has her grandfather and those other monsters  to help protect her


Ya know, this really makes me wonder one thing. Will We ever see Kenichi actually attain master class, or will it be like a final chapter 'x-many-years-have-passed-since-YAMI-was-beaten', showcasing where all the characters are in their lives, and then out pops Elder-powerful Kenichi? 'Cause he seems to have hit some sort of level barrier that is one step below master class, but is the hardest level to overcome.

Hermit, Miu, all of YOMI, and maybe Takeda and Seig are also at this level right now, and I can't see any of them (Kenichi included) becoming powerful enough to take on YAMI masters, the way the current story is going. YAMI will be taken down by Ryozanpaku masters, YOMI by the Shinpaku Alliance. Unless of course, they reach that 'master class trash' level whats-his-name was.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 21, 2010)

To be fair even at master level he would still fail to even hit any of his masters, lets not forget there's

FODDER

Black Belt

APPRENTICE

MASTER FODDER (that guy who owned the island) level

MASTER

SUPER MASTER (Yomi and Ryozan) level

ELDER LEVEL.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 21, 2010)

It's annoying to think think that Kenichi and Miu are not even on Master fodder level. I mean, I remember reading the fight with Shou Kano (God I miss him  ) and thinking "hot damn, THIS is like a master level fight!!" But then we found out it was more of a protect-Miu powerup, and Kenichi has dropped in skill level since then.

Chikage needs to open a can of whoopass on Kenichi to bring him upto scratch. Loli poundings go a long way in teaching lessons


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 21, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Ya know, this really makes me wonder one thing. Will We ever see Kenichi actually attain master class, or will it be like a final chapter 'x-many-years-have-passed-since-YAMI-was-beaten', showcasing where all the characters are in their lives, and then out pops Elder-powerful Kenichi? 'Cause he seems to have hit some sort of level barrier that is one step below master class, but is the hardest level to overcome.
> 
> Hermit, Miu, all of YOMI, and maybe Takeda and Seig are also at this level right now, and I can't see any of them (Kenichi included) becoming powerful enough to take on YAMI masters, the way the current story is going. YAMI will be taken down by Ryozanpaku masters, YOMI by the Shinpaku Alliance. Unless of course, they reach that 'master class trash' level whats-his-name was.



yeah,  i actually posted the exact same thing about in the end,  there is going to be some huge time leap jump and we just get mention that Kenichi becomes the next Elder level type master.

it has been almost 400 chapters and he just only to get laughter out of the other masters in thinking he was in close to their level.   so unless this manga breaks a record of doing 2000 chapters or so,  then i think in the end we will see Kenichi just save Miu like he wanted too, surpassing her level and defeating a much tougher opponent in doing so.    

then we see a big time jump to the future where Kenichi is some old master fart


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you guys think Miu's father is at the elder's level? Because i see him as the final villain that Kenichi has to over come to become the greatest.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> Do you guys think Miu's father is at the elder's level? Because i see him as the final villain that Kenichi has to over come to become the greatest.



The Elder is the final villain that Kenichi has to over come to become the man who had sex with worlds sexiest piece of ass.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2010)

Lucky bastard, does anyone else think shigure has a lil bit of feelings for him aswell?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> Lucky bastard, does anyone else think shigure has a lil bit of feelings for him aswell?



I actually though that it was pretty obvious that shigure liked kenichi more then just a apprentice.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> Do you guys think Miu's father is at the elder's level? Because i see him as the final villain that Kenichi has to over come to become the greatest.



Wait that guy was Miu's father?  He isn't dead or did I miss something?


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait that guy was Miu's father?  He isn't dead or did I miss something?


Miu's dad is the 1st fist, Shou said it when he pwned Tekada and the others during the D of D tournament arc.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait that guy was Miu's father?  He isn't dead or did I miss something?



Miu's mother is dead, killed by Miu's father if I recall.



Legend said:


> Do you guys think Miu's father is at the elder's level? Because i see him as the final villain that Kenichi has to over come to become the greatest.



As someone mentioned before I doubt we will ever see Kenichi fighting AND defeating a super master class oponnent. More likely his final villian will be Yomi, maybe that one eyed fella.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait that guy was Miu's father?  He isn't dead or *did I miss something*?




Correct.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2010)

Kenichi is weird in his strength... in each individual art he's just an apprentice, but sometimes his different skills add up to something above that.

As things stand, Kenichi won't be able to fight a genuine Master even at the end of the manga, but if he actually attains his state of perfect crystallisation in which all his training merges into his own unique martial art (the style in which Mubyoshi is just a regular punch..), then I could see him becoming Master-class. But even then, probably not up to Ryouzanpaku level.

Of course eventually Kenichi has to be stronger than the Elder, or else he'll never be allowed to marry Miu. The climactic fight will probably be between Kenichi and the apprentice of Miu's father, and it'll be the battle to decide who is the true heir to the Elder's style and status.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> Lucky bastard, does anyone else think shigure has a lil bit of feelings for him aswell?



The funny thing is that Kenichi doesn't even need to beat Elder to bang shigure, all he needs to do is reach master class!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2010)

Master cl*ass* for Kenichi means getting Master ass.  He surp*ass*es all in that *ass*pect.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 22, 2010)

Shigure from my understanding was mention that she enjoy Kenichi's time together....Kenichi just made the household there a more fun experience it summed up as.  

so nothing was said of Shigure liking Kenichi romantically.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking at the raw: 
*Spoiler*: _369_ 



It seems the business suit man isn't evil, *yet*, anyway.  Seems he does have some serious inclination to go down the path of Asura though.  Unless I'm mistaken, it looks like it might be time for another Kenichi field trip 

I'm also not sure but I scanned through the pages to see if I could find a name.  Don't quote me as I could be way off kilter but I think his name is Tsutomu Tanaka or Tomu Tanaka, something like that, or nothing like that


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah new chapter is awesome, pretty sure ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 glasses guy is the last remaining member of the team, maybe something about him teaching Kenchi this chapter.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2010)

Kenichi chapter 369







Hey, I guessed his name right!  That Japanese course paid off.

Time to guess who Tanaka is going to spar with.

Cast your votes:

Kensei
Sakaki
Apachai
Shigure
Akisame

My reasoning is thus: Shigure was heavily featured in the last fight, and she also uses weapons.  While it's not unnatural for an armed and unarmed master to fight (ala Sakaki last field trip), it wouldn't seem right to make him fight an armed opponent like Shigure.

Sakaki was also featured in the last round of master level fights, so I don't believe he will be featured in this sparring session.

That leaves Kensei, Akisame, and Apachai.  While Apachai is an awesome fighter, and probably the master showcased the least so far, my gut is saying it probably won't be him.  I think the Elder is doing this to teach this guy some sort of lesson that he's going about things wrong, and I'm just not sure that Apachai could teach this guy any lesson but fear.

This leaves me with Kensei, and Akisame.  The two most philosophical of the masters.  They both are learned, and both would be qualified to teach this man in a way only the masters can.  I would be more inclined to say Akisame since, I think, it's been a while since we saw him fight (Alexander Gaidar I think was his last major bout).  And of all the masters, they don't get any more philosphical than Akisame.  He's the perfect teacher, which I think is the motive for the Elder to do this; to teach this guy he's on the wrong path.

So there you go, I'm casting my vote for *Akisame*.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 25, 2010)

My vote is for all of them, because he's that damn awesome.  


Also Miu.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 25, 2010)

More naked Miu, please


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 26, 2010)

i kinda liked this chapter. new guy looks interesting, it's good to seea new face for a change. i bet kenichi will be offered to spar with him, but i really hope it's one of the masters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 26, 2010)

Tanaka will fight the elder believe it bitches


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

When the Elder told Tanaka that he would like to see a sparring match,Kenichi just about pissed on himself..

And the scene in which Kenichi is all beat-up after seeing Miu naked,but Kensei mentions that his eyes looks happy..goddamned precious!


----------



## Jugger (Jan 26, 2010)

Its elder that suggest it so its definetly going to be Kenichi


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Its elder that suggest it so its definetly going to be Kenichi



I don't think so..

Tanaka wanted to fight a master,and Kenichi wouldn't last even 10 seconds against him from what I saw..

His knee-jerk reaction to the word "sparring" was funny as hell though..


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2010)

Kenichi weak, Tanaka strong.
Elder strong, Tanaka strong.
Elder is strongest there is.

Hulk say Tanaka fight Elder.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 26, 2010)

The guy sounds like he his master class, which means Kenichi wouldn't last long against him. He might lose to one of the masters, but then again, they've been steamrolling YAMI masters like nobody's business. The only one who has shown any form of solid resistance has been Kushinada.

He'll probably put up a good fight, but lose. Seriously though, I'm getting tired of the master fights. It seems like they don't face any worthy challenges. I want to see the development of some of the other kids, like Takeda, or Seig.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 26, 2010)

Master fights *are* more boring! Punches aren't punches, but instead a bunch of lines signifying lots of punches at once. I never get the sense that move after move is being executed, just that one master is punching faster than the other and therefore winning.

Disciple class battles make more sense and feel more real.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmmh...I wonder which Master Tanaka will end up sparring against?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm thinking it'll be Sakaki. Just because Tanaka's fighting style looks closer to his than any other Ryozanpaku master.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope he draws or wins against a master. Or he just wins against Kenichi, whom the Elder still might suggest 

Gotta love the amount of naked Miu in this chapter and Kenichi's reaction to sparring


----------



## blueblip (Jan 26, 2010)

^Yeah, pretty much since that first nip-slip of Castor, the mangaka has been like, "Shit, I've already shown a nipple, let's see how far I can go before it stops being shonen."

Which, of course, is something to be encouraged. I'm still waiting on my Renka-Miu mud wrestling bout.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

You mean the Renka-Miu-Rachel threeway bout.
Which Kisara and Freya will "accidentally" get caught up in.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 26, 2010)

I think he will spar with the Elder, although I'm dying to see some more Akisame action.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 26, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> *You mean the Renka-Miu-Rachel threeway ...
> Which Kisara and Freya will "accidentally" get caught up in.*


......
Wait, was there another word or two in there somewhere?  I kinda have selective hearing


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think i put anything there.
If i did, it was an honest mistake


----------



## blueblip (Jan 26, 2010)

^Now now, let's not get greedy and finish it off in one go.

First there will be the numerous one-on-one fights (in the mud). Followed by numerous two-on-one fights (in the mud). This will be followed by the two-on-two and three-on-on fights (in the water, to clean off the mud). And so on and so forth, we get the climatic free-for-all in the mud right next to a lake. Oh, and the whole area is covered in thorn bushes.


----------



## BVB (Jan 26, 2010)

Every chapter needs this amount of Miu nekkidness.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 26, 2010)

damn,  Miu's panties look plain and ordinary compare to her bra which looked like from Victoria Secret,  i wish they made her panties look more sexy.

now it seems the Masters have no equal and generally win.    seems that powerful Woman is the only one i think that can hold her own.  i thought she was above them but since Shigure was holding her own against her,  i believe she is just equal or maybe just fall below them like the rest of the Yami fighters

seems like the disciples fall to Kenichi and Miu from Yami,  so do the Yami masters or any other outsider.  so i feel this guy will put up a fight but will lose in the end.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 26, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Every chapter needs this amount of Miu nekkidness.



I've gone off Miu somewhat if it was Shigure or Renka we'd be in business


----------



## blueblip (Jan 30, 2010)

Yo dudes and dudettes! This might be looking into things a bit too much, but someone has already used a hand countdown move similar to what Tanaka used to take down that bank robber.

Ageha is still holding her

Now, I don't know about the translation, but as far as what the scan says, Tanaka only mentioned "Counted Overhand Stroke" and no other additional name is given to the technique used. Maybe this is a variant of the style? Or is this looking into things too much? But it might give an indication as to who he is going to fight !

EDIT: Oh, and also:
Ageha is still holding her
Ageha is still holding her


----------



## Raviene (Jan 31, 2010)

two things:

1. i wonder who could've held the "shotgun" at that wedding 

2. i think the kenichi w/ power over 9000 might come out


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2010)

So Fortuna vs Tanaka?

Weakest known master vs Strongest of all non masters 

though the way Fortuna is a master may be different from the way Tanaka isn't one.


For one Tanaka may be at the level before Yami/Ryo type master and already above trash.

And the dividing line for Tanaka is pretty much confirmed 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to be a mental block which is bad news for Kenichi since that means Elder probably set it up so Tanaka could lose this block meaning Kenichi will get the shit beat out of him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I guess there had to be a category between Master class and disciple. Still having Kenichi fight Tanaka seems a bit lopsided given what abilities he's shown thus far.

I will admit the sparring up to this point has been entertaining. I can't wait till the next chapter's released.


----------



## beasty (Jan 31, 2010)

Its about time the Kenichi started looking decent.  But i really dont see him beating that guy.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 31, 2010)

I called it wrong.  I overestimated Tanaka.  With what he has shown so far, I thought for sure he would be master class.  But just like others have said, it makes sense that there would be a level between disciple and master.  It's hard for me to believe that he's only 20.  I guess his looks and the fact that he's married threw me for a loop.

Oh well, guess it's time to just sit back and see where this goes.  Since I failed my last prediction I'm not even going to try predicting anything about this fight.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 31, 2010)

latest chatper is really good, but I've been rereading kenichi and wow this manga is really amazing.


----------



## Neelon (Feb 1, 2010)

Tanaka is above fortuna no doubt in my mind.
Fortuna lost against fodders (Hermit excluded) that Kano Sho had effortlessly one hit koed...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow Kenichi's power level just went up.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 3, 2010)

so this guy is above Miu and Kenichi but below the masters class?   i hope this puts Kenichi at this level after a couple fights in the manga and finally living up to the greatest disciple ever

greatest disciple or greatest fighter of all time?  hmmm


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 3, 2010)

Kenichi has come such a long way in a little more than a year. That's pretty freaky.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 4, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Tanaka is above fortuna no doubt in my mind.
> Fortuna lost against fodders (Hermit excluded) that Kano Sho had effortlessly one hit koed...


This isn't simple mathematics, Sho had expert knowledge on how to defeat foes quickly and did so quickly in succession. He didn't really fight them all at once but in order instead.

Fortuna however had master class characteristics like speed and power. It's not just good/bad that's the question you know...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 8, 2010)

*Fortuna may or may not have been a master. It's completely possible that both Hermit and himself was just overrating his fighting ability. But you do have to keep in mind that the alliance was only able to win due to exceptional teamwork and a new devastating move Hermit just learned. Like the alien said, their combined strength is many times more than just the sum of their abilities. Proper teamwork is one of the greatest weapons in existence. *



x_danny_x said:


> so this guy is above Miu and Kenichi but below the masters class?   i hope this puts Kenichi at this level after a couple fights in the manga and finally living up to the greatest disciple ever
> 
> greatest disciple or greatest fighter of all time?  hmmm


*
Kenechi's not getting up to that guys level after just a couple fights, this guy is almost at the master level. And that's according to the strongest man in the world. 

Unless you mean the expertise level in general, which is possible I suppose. *


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 8, 2010)

close to master level?  i thought he was between and needed some work to do in order to reach master class?

well anyway,  i hope he gets to be much a better fighter real soon in order for this greatest fighter history of all time and him protecting Miu can make sense


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 8, 2010)

Where is my chapter!?


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the translation.  hopefully this shows Kenichi improving now with talent and not just hard work.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2010)

glad this unimportant fight is over, i would have preferred to see a master fight.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 9, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Where is my chapter!?



Right here,

Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch278.​rar


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2010)

I loved how this sparring match was eventually settled. Tanaka is obviously more skilled than Kenichi, but his wavering heart left an opening for Kenichi to expose. Kenichi certainly had the upper hand at the end and only the rules were what kept him from landing that blow.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, Kenichi didn't actually had an upper hand. He would've died and Takana would got only a minor blow to body if elder didn't interfered. Though by the rules of "good" side Tanaka lost to Kenichi.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 9, 2010)

*"Please teach me the move that let's you marry the dojo's daughter!!"

*


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought Miu was about to fuck Tanaka up for a second there. 


Also, I have a feeling that shit is about to get real really  soon.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

So new chapter is out at RP, though I honestly don't think anyone will get much out of it without a translation.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 15, 2010)

The one thing I got from it is that whatever happens next is going to involve the whole Alliance rather than Kenichi alone


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 15, 2010)

So I'm guessing from that fact we get colors next week that we might get a badass color spread of the alliance. Cool.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 15, 2010)

We'd better get one


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Old characters coming back stronger.  Fucking finally.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2010)

I like how Thor came into the room and all the Valkyries where like "master thor-san". Thor harem is top quality shit.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 15, 2010)

Kenichi 372 by Keishou Scans


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 15, 2010)

Thor is Boss, he knows how to keep his harem in check. 

Ken needs to take notes.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

It seems like the parallels between SA and Yami are increasing with this most recent chapter ... not sure how much I like that ...


----------



## blueblip (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Freya's grandfather sounds like one hell of a master to make fodder like the Valkyries good. I want him to fight as a YAMI member against Shigure now, and maybe even beat her and thus handing Ryouzanpaku it's first ever loss.

But I really can't see the point of this. I mean, what can the Shinpaku Alliance do without the help of Ryouzanpaku's masters in such a scenario? YAMI can slaughter the lot of them if it wanted to. Hell, one master already raided their base and nearly killed the whole lot of them. And it's not like all of the Alliance can take on a YOMI member anyways, that's reserved for Kenichi as the disciple of YAMI's enemy.

I just hope there are more disciple fights this time, I kinda tired of all the master brawls that have been happening.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 16, 2010)

*We need some more masters who haven't turned to the dark side. Before now, all we had was Shiba. 

I'm thinking the alliance is going to fight Yomi, just not the main Yomi members (Rachel, Hermit, Ryuuto etc). *


----------



## God Movement (Feb 16, 2010)

I want to see what Takeda can do.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

blueblip said:


> And it's not like all of the Alliance can take on a YOMI member anyways, that's reserved for Kenichi as the disciple of YAMI's enemy.



This here is crap of the highest odour. Prior to the YOMI arc Kenichi's allies got at least one major fight in every arc. Now it's fair to say that this becomes harder as his allies increase but the solution isn't depriving them all of fights and only letting Kenichi battle

Just read the chapter and it looks like it's going to be a rescue arc. As for the disparity between masters and disciples I see no problem so long as none of the Alliance choose to go one on one with a master. Furthermore there's likely to be a bunch of disciples from the weapons division


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

lol, I should have figured that since weapon users are coming into focus that Freya or her group would make another appearance. xDD


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2010)

Thor studies under the same master as Freya.

Hmmm...Hint hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't she lusting after Ukita?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Isn't she lusting after Ukita?



No...she was lusting after Thor since the D&D tournament besides who would lust after Ukita?


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

You sure I recall her during the D&D tournament making some comments about Ukita doing stuff for Kisara and it being implied that she wouldn't be adverse to him doing the same for her. Kisara seems to be warm for Ukita's form but in a typical tsundere type fashion


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 16, 2010)

*Freya's grandfather must be a total badass, you don't get to his age while doing something for such a long time without getting really really fucking good at it.

Freya made one comment about Utika in the D of D, but it's clear he's with Kisara. Freya jumping into Thor's arms seemed to kinda sorta hint at the two of them getting together eventually, and now it seems almost confirmed. 
*


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't she jump into his arms because Shigure's mouse made a surprise appearance? Hardly basis for romance but I guess it'll do


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 16, 2010)

I missed the Shinpaku Alliance 
So i guess they'll be fighting the armed division mostly, instead of Yomi. This whole "Weapons/Fall of Eternity Arc" isn't over yet. And then there are those 3 mysterious figures Isshinsai brought about too. One of them seems to be Berserker.
So we're sure to get some SA action.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm surprised Renka wasn't present at the meeting since she's a member and she'll use any excuse to spend time with Kenichi. I certainly doubt she was left out for reasons of over exposure


----------



## blueblip (Feb 16, 2010)

^Probably beating the crap out of some Triad members. Which makes me wonder, you think Renka is on Tanaka's level, or is she below him as well?

And regardless of who from the SA goes for this rescue mission, I will bet you there will be a master or two around. Yami seems to have master class fighters coming out the wazoo, and I can't imagine an important hostage like Freya is being guarded by small time grunts.

Actually, I can see this happening. They WILL run into a master; Freya's grandpa. And he will start beating them down with "Go back you brats! You don't know how dangerous it is here!" while all the SA members will be like "We are the SA, and we will take our friend back!" and grandpa will be all like "" and some other evil master will be like "RAWR kill!" and start fighting with grandpa while the SA escapes with Freya.

Yup, this arc will need Renka bewbs to see it through.

@Yulwei: Your sig now makes me cry that Kizaru is actually a man.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

I doubt Renka is that strong as I consider her on par with Miu and I consider Miu inferior to Tanaka. 

The way I'd like it to go down is the Shinpaku Alliance tagteaming any masters they face and no masters coming to their aid in any way, shape or form. Unfortunately a master is probably going to tag along openly or secretly. 

The worst manga could be made more palatable if the lead were changed into a hot chick.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 16, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> mysterious figures Isshinsai brought about too. *One of them seems to be Berserker.*
> So we're sure to get some SA action.



I'm hoping we get a Berserker vs Takeda or Seig rematch if that's the case.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm really hoping for some development for Siegfried and Takeda.

I hope Siegfried will fight Beserker who I believe is one of Kensei's new disciples.
AMEN!

Tell me that's not Beserker in the Middle.

I can see Takeda and his Master taking the lead in this arc with Takeda defeating the Deciple of the person who took his Master's eye.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 16, 2010)

*Tanaka is many, many, many levels above Miu, Renka or anyone of their age group we've seen so far. As in they are fodder to him. *


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 16, 2010)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Tanaka is many, many, many levels above Miu, Renka or anyone of their age group we've seen so far. As in they are fodder to him. *



I wouldn't say he is many levels above Miu, probably just a level or two. We haven't seen anything from the Alliance in awhile and even the Masters have admitted that a few of them have a lot of potential.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 16, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> I wouldn't say he is many levels above Miu, probably just a level or two. We haven't seen anything from the Alliance in awhile and even the Masters have admitted that a few of them have a lot of potential.



*He can kill Kenechi in one hit. Hell, his attacks are fast enough to cut Kenechi as if they were real blades while pulling his punches. He's nearing mastery, while Miu hasn't even surpassed the level of disiple. 

He'd swat anyone in the Alliance or Yomi like flies. *


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm really hoping for some development for Siegfried and Takeda.
> 
> I hope Siegfried will fight Beserker who I believe is one of Kensei's new disciples.
> Shigurui
> ...



NO

that guy who took his masters eye is Miu's Dad.

His disciple is the strongest disciple, the one who's aura was so great it scared most of the members.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 17, 2010)

There are two things I don't want to see this arc: another Ryouzanpaku master stomping a YAMI master, and another SA tag team on a master. Unless of course, the Alliance members show that they have 'leveled up' a *HUGE* amount since the DoD tournament.

Hell, I would prefer it if Kenichi would sit this one out as well, but I guess that would never happen. I hope berserk Miu makes a comeback though.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 18, 2010)

So basically you don't want any masters to make an appearance. I reckon that's highly unlikely and given the choice I'd choose the team up route rather than yet another Master battle


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 22, 2010)

New chapter out

Shigure I love that woman.


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> New chapter out
> 
> Shigure I love that woman.


Ooh, finally, we get to see that Muay Boran master!


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

not bad of a chapter, but it was kinda cliche the way shigure was chosen to go with the kids.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice chap! Badass Muay boron master, even more badass Freya's grandpa !! The dude is captured by the most ruthless organization on the planet, his granddaughter is being threatened with her life, a member of the One Shadow Nine Fists is staring him down, and all he does is clown around.

Now I really can't wait for Freya's granddad to start whopping ass. Wonder why his granddaughter didn't inherit his laid back attitude though.

@Mat®icha: Yeah, would've been nice if Appachai went. Too bad for "Apa sleep", eh?


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Shit !! Shigure brought the badass mouse with her the people in Yami are dead .


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2010)

I am telling that guy is Apachai's brother.

Anyways, too bad the Valkyries aren't coming. 

LOL Kisara covering Ukita's eyes.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great chapter, I like the new master he seems interesting.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> New chapter out
> 
> Shigure I love that woman.



Hot damn. I always love chapters with Shigure and Kenichi interacting. Out of all the master's, her and Apachai get the least limelight shed on them in Team-Up Arcs with Kenichi, so this is a great opportunity.

I like that whole Apachai Slumber plot element. I hope that's just a red herring for him making a surprise entrance later on.

Also    at Siegfried's "Stop The Music!" when the Valkryies got PS3 shredded by Shigure.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 22, 2010)

Superman said:


> Hot damn. I always love chapters with Shigure and Kenichi interacting. Out of all the master's, her and Apachai get the least limelight shed on them in Team-Up Arcs with Kenichi, so this is a great opportunity.
> 
> *I like that whole Apachai Slumber plot element. I hope that's just a red herring for him making a surprise entrance later on.*
> 
> Also    at Siegfried's "Stop The Music!" when the Valkryies got PS3 shredded by Shigure.



Agreed and the bolded is pretty much inevitable.

Shigure wins  pek


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy shit,I bet the jujutsu master is a beast..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2010)

Shigure's got a Wii


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 23, 2010)

lol great chapter.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 23, 2010)

*Awesome chapter.

You can obviously tell the old guy is a beast. I'm kinda surprised as how short he is though. 

and it seems likely Apachai is going to make a surprise appearance. *


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm telling you guys, evil twin brother.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 23, 2010)

The only person who I'm interested in seeing fight in this arc is Kisara. I suppose I might enjoy Siegfried fighting as well. Everybody else doesn't really interest me. In addition there don't seem to be that many people for the Alliance members to beat up on unless more bad guys join in later. The YOMI Muay Boran guy is likely reserved for Kenichi and the master will likely duke it out with Shigure. Who does this leave for everybody else besides nameless henchmen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

Loved the color pages for this chapter. And what kind of video game accessory was Shigure wielding?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2010)

Hell ya!!!

I love this scene.



Time to start taking on some weapon users.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 28, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hell ya!!!
> 
> I love this scene.
> 
> ...



 everybody looks really funny specially Kisaru reaction


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 28, 2010)

great chapter. glad those two are on, fighting. great that they started it without a useless chit-chat. kenichi looked awesome, good start.


----------



## Neelon (Feb 28, 2010)

Kenichi was badass in this chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2010)

Kenichi doesn't play when it comes to saving his friends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2010)

Jugger said:


> everybody looks really funny specially Kisaru reaction



Niijima's reaction is what really had me rolling with laughter


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 28, 2010)

Kenichi kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Apachi is gonna come later and save their asses when the Shadow Fist starts to beat Shigure.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 1, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Niijima's reaction is what really had me rolling with laughter



what he said before kenichi attack was funny


----------



## Segan (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, Nijima's assertion before the initial attack just confirmed that Kenichi's already advanced to that "next" level.


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been telling you guys for a while now.


LONG LOST TWIN BROTHER!

Apachai and Muay Boran guy.

I'd wager coins to rubble that he they are related.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 3, 2010)

So late i find out about the new chapter 

Anyway, it was awesome. I was even surprised Miu didn't jump in at the same time as Kenichi.
Kinda wish they took Renka with them though...


----------



## blueblip (Mar 3, 2010)

Renka would make them too powerful a group.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Mar 3, 2010)

OMG man kenichi is so awesome


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 4, 2010)

Pwnsome chapter. Go KENICHI!


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 4, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Renka would make them too powerful a group.



If that were their logic then they should have left Miu behind as well since she's more powrful than everyone there bar Kenichi in a certain state of mind. In addition to that she's one of the more overexposed characters so we don't need her there to see how she's improved unlike the other members of Shinpaku


----------



## blueblip (Mar 4, 2010)

Eh, I wasn't really being serious with that Renka thing, but thinking about it, having Renka, Kenichi, AND Miu going on a mission would make the rest of the SA pretty worthless. I doubt anyone there, barring Hermit, would be able to match up to those three at this point. I'm guessing this arc is meant to give Kisara, Thor, and Siegfried a good fight. Kisara hasn't had one since the DoD tournament, Sieg had a half assed one at the DoD, his last real fight was against Kenichi waaaaaay back when, and ditto for Thor.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally I reckon Kenichi and Miu should have been left behind because they always steal the spotlight or at least divide the amount of focus characters would have otherwise recieved. The fight against Rachel was supposed to Renka's chance to shine but not only was it turned into a gag fight but we didn't even get to see all of it because we kept on switching between Miu/Kenichi, Daigo/Kensei and Renka/Rachel.

I guess Matsuena doesn't want to pull a Bleach or Naruto and ignore the main characters for chapters and chapters


----------



## Segan (Mar 4, 2010)

You want the Shinpaku Alliance to go up alone against Tirawit? He would murder them, if Kenichi (and with him Miu) isn't around.

And let's face it: With the Muay Boran master around, Tirawit can't be far. There will be a clash between him and Kenichi sooner or later, and it looks like it's gonna be sooner.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 4, 2010)

The fact you think that is indicative of how great the problem is. A good manga doesn't create such a gap between the main character and his allies that said allies are automatically disqualified from fighting opponents of a certain level because only the lead can do so. If Kenichi had been one such manga from day one I'd have no justification for complaining but his allies used to be as good if not better than him and Matsuena has for reasons I can't fathom been steadily making them more useless. 

If someone in Shinpaku other than Kenichi fought Tirawit I wouldn't be crying power levels but rather crying tears of joy for this manga finally being as good as it was and as I'd like it to be.


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 4, 2010)

3  of the Alliance that can fight and give him a hard time : sieg,takeda,and thor maybe.
ya'll not giving them chance.


----------



## Segan (Mar 4, 2010)

keikai24 said:


> 3  of the Alliance that can fight and give him a hard time : sieg,takeda,and thor maybe.
> ya'll not giving them chance.


Siegfried would probably last the longest out of these three against Tirawit. Takeda second and Thor wouldn't have the slightest bit of chance. All of them would be defeated in the end. And Tirawit is in every sense of the word a lethal fighter.

@Yulwei: It does seem like that, but I think, the Shinpaku Alliance members aren't meant for one-on-one fights but for teamwork against their foes. Just like against Fortuna. As individuals they will all improve in order to raise their collective level, but not to the heights of the likes of Kenichi, Hermit and others, since these are trained extensively by their own personal masters.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 4, 2010)

Takeda has his own personal master and the same applies to Freya


----------



## Segan (Mar 5, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Takeda has his own personal master and the same applies to Freya


I'm giving you that. However, I do not think they are fit to deal with any single Yomi member.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 5, 2010)

I would actually love it if a SA member were to go head to head with Tirawit. It would also remind Kenichi that most of the people in SA were far stronger than him at one point, and have been training their asses off just like him.

I mean, Takeda has a master who was/is a rival of Koetsuji. It doesn't get better than that. Sieg was already near master class in his style back at the DoD. Thor is the only unknown, but he's been training with Freya's grandpa, a dude who is supposedly so awesome that YAMI is going all out just to get him on their side. Kisara...refined cat style I guess.

None the less, the SA members were never shit at fighting. It's about time one of them fought a YOMI member just to remind us AND the HSDK verse that this was the group that gate crashed the DoD, and yet managed to kick ass despite being considered fodder.


----------



## Segan (Mar 5, 2010)

Sieg was never considered near master class...only that he is going to be master one day.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't wait for the next chapter , there will be more people from yomi or yami to show up , I'm going to guess Kensai because he has those three deciples he has been training and they would be good opponets for SA


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2010)

If Apachai was in his "coma", the Elder was travelling and Ma and Akisame were busy with their clinics...

...where the fuck is Sakaki?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 7, 2010)

Where all characters the plot doesn't currently need go.

To the green room behind the manga.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 7, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> If Apachai was in his "coma", the Elder was travelling and Ma and Akisame were busy with their clinics...
> 
> ...where the fuck is Sakaki?



Thats obvious he is drinking


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like a good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Beserker is so going to be Kensei's new disciple.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 8, 2010)

Is kenichi charging at that master muay thai guy?!!


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Is kenichi charging at that master muay thai guy?!!



I think he's after the van.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 10, 2010)

Chapter is out!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty good chapter. Loved the combined attack of Kenichi, Takeda and Kisara.
Poor Ukita though  He did pretty badly already against the Valkyries...


----------



## blueblip (Mar 10, 2010)

^Seriously. Shigure told the Valkyries they couldn't come because they weren't good enough, but she let fuckin' *Ukita* come along?? This chapter made me think about that and go,"WTF?!" I honestly was a little cheesed off he _didn't_ get killed.

It's good to see the SA members kicking some ass. What's up with the YAMI master's eyes though? Looks like Agito's eyes from Air Gear. BRAAAAAAIN CHARGER!!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't Ukita the one who bullied Kenichi first?  If so, I chuckle at his fate as weakling because I'm meh on judo and hey, he gets Kisara to rescue and take care of him.  Aw poor baby.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Wasn't Ukita the one who bullied Kenichi first?  If so, I chuckle at his fate as weakling because I'm meh on judo and hey, he gets Kisara to rescue and take care of him.  Aw poor baby.



Ukita actually never fought Kenichi, he never really had a chance to since after Takeda fought Kenichi on the school roof, both Ukita and Takeda left Ragnarock right away.  And he isn't the one who picked on Kenichi first, that was the karate club captain at his school.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 10, 2010)

This manga needs more Hermit.


And LOL Ukita. Useless as always.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2010)

Well Ukita is only 1 useless member, the whole Valkyrie squad is like multiplying ukita liability by 12 than dividing by 2(they at least have some fighting potential beyond 0...).


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 10, 2010)

lol Ukita.

First one taken out.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 11, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well Ukita is only 1 useless member, the whole Valkyrie squad is like multiplying ukita liability by 12 than dividing by 2(they at least have some fighting potential beyond 0...).


The thing is, I always thought the Valkyries were above Ukita in fighting ability. Or at least, that's how I saw it during the Ragnarok arc. Either way, they should've told him to STFU and stay back. He would've been better of with a harem of nekkid wimmins to keep him company.

Though I know we were given (credible) explanation, I still found it a little silly that a YAMI member didn't gut Ukita, and instead pulled a Kenshin.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2010)

Kenichi's kicked much ass, now i wonder why he won't kick people with gun's asses


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2010)

Ukita got choked out by Kenichi when they first met while Ukita was trying to throw him.

Anyways, this Muay Boran Guy, I am 100% sure he is Apachai's twin brother.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2010)

I see Kenchi is continuing to live up to his name as histories strongest fucking disciple.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

Scan for ch.376 is now out.


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 17, 2010)

Was that a nipple I saw?


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 17, 2010)

Kenchi, still in beast mode. 


And still have time to give out free band-aids. 





Nisukeita said:


> Was that a nipple I saw?




yes it was, nothing new. 

You surprise or something? It happens all the time now.


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 17, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> yes it was, nothing new.
> 
> You surprise or something? It happens all the time now.




lol I never realized


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 17, 2010)

Nisukeita said:


> lol I never realized



Now you know to be on the look out for them.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 17, 2010)

Kisara looking as delicious as ever in this chapter. That aside I have to say Kenichi is dong better against a master class opponent that I expected


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 17, 2010)

ehm i think is the first time for the nipple before it was blurred as i can recall


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2010)

Are we really going to be those guys, though?  Omg nipple?  Really, come on we are so better than this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2010)

no you are not. Ok a few things to keep in mind here. Kenichi is almost as fast as a car probably going 40 maybe 50 miles per hour....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenichi was not only running after a truck but had time to leave that girl a band aid. His speed is pretty impressive.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 18, 2010)

Miu tits have become so big and saggy


----------



## Hammet (Mar 19, 2010)

Kenichi 376:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Will Kenichi solo-fight agaisnt a master-class?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 19, 2010)

Not likely, but he'll probably stall him for a few precious seconds...


----------



## Segan (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah, Kenichi's only going to stall him. That weapon master has way too much destructive power for Kenichi to handle.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2010)

downspout said:


> *Kenichi 377* is out. another raw files low quality
> DL here..
> Kenichi 377



Gee..what I wouldn't give to see a translation of this..


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





It looks like Kenichi is about to get some emergency training from Freya's master!


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 21, 2010)

Again teasing us with Renka


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 21, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Again teasing us with Renka



its only a tease if you jizz.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 23, 2010)

Still no trans?


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 23, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Still no trans?



Nope.

*HERE*


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 27, 2010)

New Chapter out!!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 28, 2010)

Pointy ears knows how to get himself out of a bad position and into a better one...


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish there'd be a girl in HSDK who will see how much of a man Niijima is and fall for him


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, Nijima is definitely leveling up, too ^^


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy heck..somebody is gonna have his face caved in..and for once it ain't Kenichi..

Old men rule in manga..just sayin..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 28, 2010)

Kenichi should be fighting Tirawit soon enough aswell.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kenichi should be fighting Tirawit soon enough aswell.



That's one match I am eagerly expecting.

I really want to see Tirawit's face as he realises that Kenichi is stronger than him!


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 28, 2010)

Ken owning bitches this chapter.

Old man want to own some bitches too now.

Prediction, Kenichi and the Old man going to own some bitches next  chapter.


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> That's one match I am eagerly expecting.
> 
> I really want to see Tirawit's face as he realises that Kenichi is stronger than him!



I don't think Kenichi's actually stronger than Tirawit. And Muay Boran fighters are suppesedly extremely tough.
This is probably going to be a fight of mentality and skills.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> I don't think Kenichi's actually stronger than Tirawit. And Muay Boran fighters are suppesedly extremely tough.
> This is probably going to be a fight of mentality and skills.



I didn't mean in a physical sense but overall.

He must  fight Tirawit's mindfuckery first!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah master eyes are pretty ace.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 28, 2010)

master eyes is pretty boss.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 28, 2010)

Muay Thai master hasnt been as impressive as i thought he would be 

i was expecting more from Apachai's master and 2nd strongest Nine Fist (i thought he'd be one of these two things or both)

he should at least make Shizune go awe, like Kushinada did with Kensei


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2010)

Kushinada has big boobs and fought alongside the *Elder*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm starting to think that the Yami masters beaten so far (i'd include the Kalarippayattu master aswell here) were very weak compared to the likes of Kushinada and Silcardo Jenazad (who after all had given the Elder trouble in the past). This Muay Boran guy might be somewhere inbetween though.

Silcardo is one of my favourites. Kakkakakakakakah *bites pineapple*


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 29, 2010)

> i was expecting more from Apachai's master and 2nd strongest Nine Fist (i thought he'd be one of these two things or both)


I thought he is weaker than Kushinada, Akira and Kensei (I think they are top 3 aside from their leader). And also probably weaker than Yami's geezer and the Mask Master whom Elder noted.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2010)

Locard said:


> he should at least make *Shizune* go awe, like Kushinada did with Kensei



I C U Closet Naruto Fan.



But seriously, the only person who really gives Shigure any sort of reaction is Kenichi. As it should be.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 29, 2010)

The point with muay thai master, is that freaking Apachai was afraid of him

he said he was ready to give up his life to protect Kenichi from that incredible person he knew from Yami, THIS guy

unless...Apa was referring to another person we havent seen yet? 

nah, that cant be

or maybe Shigure is just much stronger than Apa?: nuts

could it be???

personally, i always thought Apa was 2nd or 3rd strongest ryozanpaku master due to his fight with Elder 



Superman said:


> I C U Closet Naruto Fan.


OMG

+3 months without posting in NF and here are the results, im mixing up names


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2010)

people think shigure is bottom tier and she is not. especially against an unarmed opponent....


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 29, 2010)

So I was thinking today, is this old man master possibly someone who was Shigure's teacher at one time?


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2010)

Locard said:


> The point with muay thai master, is that freaking Apachai was afraid of him
> 
> he said he was ready to give up his life to protect Kenichi from that incredible person he knew from Yami, THIS guy
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think all Ryozanpaku master save for Elder and Shigure are about the same level. But Yami clearly isn't balanced in terms of how powerful its members are, so I wouldn't use that as a base to rank the Ryozanpaku masters.

And I strongly believe that neither the Muay Boran master nor Shigure were serious in their fight. It was simply about stalling each other, since both had other goals to achieve right then.


----------



## zaphood (Mar 31, 2010)

Just caught up, 150 chaps in 2 days. Don't know why I ever stopped reading....

How long do you think its going to take before the little pole master starts kicking ass?


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2010)

It's not pole, it's staff. And I think, he will start kicking ass next chapter.


----------



## zaphood (Mar 31, 2010)

Segan said:


> It's not pole, it's staff. And I think, he will start kicking ass next chapter.



Lol, my bad. And yea would have to say its quite likely by the end of the next chapter we see him do something other than eat


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome chapter 378 is out!!!!.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww yea!! Midget master is out for blood now ! Damn but he looked bloodlusted when he picked up that staff. I doubt that armed master is going to give the old guy too much trouble, considering YAMI is going out of its way to recruit the guy. He must be something really special.

Out of curiosity, are the One Shadow Nine Fists exclusively part of the unarmed division?

And about Kenichi, he just WTFpwned that disciple. I'm hoping that Tirawit steps in soon and shows what a master's disciple should be like.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

blueblip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kokin will get his too. It's just part of the build-up to an epic KO by Kenichi. He's just a disciple, while Kenichi has shown some progression past that weight class. That whole "not a disciple but not yet a master" range of skill level.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure if Kenichi is in any state to take out Koukin right now...
Though it's not impossible.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 1, 2010)

His
*Spoiler*: __ 



 internal organs have been shifted and damaged.



Ouchie..


Edit:Well..that was a spectacular fail on my part.


Guess I still haven't got enough drinks in me! "opens another can of beer"


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2010)

Kenichi needs to be in top shape to face Tirawit. Anything less and he's gonna get killed for sure. Kokin is nothing short of lethal.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I can see Tirawit being in the "not a disciple but not a master" league as well. In fact, I think the remainder of YOMI is in that league, excluding Odin maybe.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 2, 2010)

I still don't quite get how Korui Nuki works 

As for Tirawit, you're probably right about Kenichi having to be in top shape to fight him.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I still don't quite get how Korui Nuki works





> *  *Name:* Korui Nuki
> * *Martial Arts Style:* unknown
> * *User:* Kenichi
> * *First Use:* Battle 348
> ...





The name roughly translates to "Leaving an isolated stronghold" or simply abandoning the defence for an strengthened offensive assault in my opinion.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 2, 2010)

i wonder what would happen if Elder used Koruin nuki against something


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Locard said:


> i wonder what would happen if Elder used Koruin nuki against something



I think you should go back and re-read the chapters where he used 0.0001% and 0.0002% of his true power before suggesting like a madman that Elder should just drop his entire defense and put all his power behind a 100% Attack power required technique. 

P.S: You crazy man. Crazy.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 2, 2010)

Superman said:


> I think you should go back and re-read the chapters where he used 0.0001% and 0.0002% of his true power before suggesting like a madman that Elder should just drop his entire defense and put all his power behind a 100% Attack power required technique.
> 
> P.S: You crazy man. Crazy.



scary, what if he decides to kick the ground?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2010)

Locard said:


> i wonder what would happen if Elder used Koruin nuki against something



Something like a small tactical nuke.

And I am not kidding about this.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Locard said:


> scary, what if he decides to kick the ground?



I was originally going to suggest Elder Vs. Planet Earth would be basically an Unstoppable Force Vs. An Immovable Object but your post is more accurate.

Elder IS an Unstoppable Force.

Earth just got Baby Shaked.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 2, 2010)

Superman said:


> The name roughly translates to "Leaving an isolated stronghold" or simply abandoning the defence for an strengthened offensive assault in my opinion.





I see. Though i just have a hard time seeing how a knee into the guard turns into the kick with the same leg. I guess that must be balance bit. The power does the rest.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I see. Though i just have a hard time seeing how a knee into the guard turns into the kick with the same leg. I guess that must be balance bit. The power does the rest.





			
				Invincible Superman a.k.a The Elder said:
			
		

> It's a technique where you directly use the power of your legs and hips... That is basically a kick!!!



Begin with knee into strongest area of enemy guard, once deep in place, hips rotate at least 45 degrees upwards and knee is turned into fully extended kick motion with all power transferred from grounded opposite footing.

KAAAAY-OOOOOOH!

/End Street Fighter Alpha 3.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 2, 2010)

Aha, see it now, thanks.

And the Elder using it? Yeah, it'd be the end of days.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 4, 2010)

omg 


Epic old man is fucking epic


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 4, 2010)

can't wait for scan.


*Spoiler*: __ 




looks like this was just a mini arc?


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2010)

In what chapter does Apachai display Muay Buran to Kenichi?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 4, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> can't wait for scan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, he was a tiny master.  They can't give him the same time as the normal, full-sized masters.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2010)

No one knows


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2010)

Freija said:


> No one knows



Chapter 281


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Freija said:


> In what chapter does Apachai display Muay Buran to Kenichi?



Why are you only celestial? Did you donate your rep or something? I thought you broke through heaven.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Why are you only celestial? Did you donate your rep or something? I thought you broke through heaven.



Gooba took it all away. lol


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2010)

/ate all my 2.5 million rep.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Gooba is mean


----------



## Jotun (Apr 6, 2010)

Kenichi has been slow for me lately, but this mini arc really got me pumped again.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2010)

Hahah, awesome chapter.

"Yes, thanks to you my eyes are fine!"


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2010)

lol, the old man is awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hahah, awesome chapter.
> 
> "Yes, thanks to you my eyes are fine!"



Where..where can I find the new chappie..?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Where..where can I find the new chappie..?



No new chappie yet.

We have a raw


and Translations


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> No new chappie yet.
> 
> We have a raw
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

That old man really was something else. His possibilities were truly limitless when he had just a small stick in hand. Now, I wonder who destroyed that Yami base in such convincing fashion? It couldn't have been someone who was on a 2 day journey


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2010)

Chapter 379


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2010)

I will gamble my male organs, Muay Boran guy is Apachai's brother. They're saving the reunion for later.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 9, 2010)

Well hell, now that the old man is back, won't he be an easy target this time for some greater masters?


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder what life is like for Thor, being the only male student in a dojo filled with nubile female teenagers.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I wonder what life is like for Thor, being the only male student in a dojo filled with nubile female teenagers.



Thor is a pimp.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I will gamble my male organs, Muay Boran guy is Apachai's brother. They're saving the reunion for later.


be preparing to enjoy your life as eunuch, because it was revealed long ago that Apachai "has no family"

Muay Boran guy is probably Apachai's master,  he's just like kushinada, much older than he looks


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2010)

Had to use my epic "datass" pic for this one.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2010)

My own reactions to that piece of artwork ranged from:


*Spoiler*: __ 






To



To



And finally...





EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: _LOL Lady Killer_ 



According to some people in another HSDK thread over at Animesuki, it wasn't Kenichi that Freya was interested in like _that_, her gift was a sign of appreciation for what he did but I believe the other gift in her bag was for Ukita.... 

Nice continuity from that little comment Kaname made to Kisara back during the D&D Tournament about not minding a guy like Ukita being into a girl. For what this guy lacks in fighting luck, it seems he has joined Kenichi in the ranks of being a strong lady magnet.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2010)

Translations

lol House Arrest.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 11, 2010)

Good chapter.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 11, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Had to use my epic "datass" pic for this one.



I scrolled down just enough so i only saw the top pic.
I then thought: "A "" emote is necessary! "

Anyway, nice little concluding chapter.


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 11, 2010)

kenichi does have a nice bum


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> kenichi does have a nice bum



_________________________________________________________________


----------



## p0l3r (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice assests 

The author gonna troll us with kenichi and mui till the end isnt he. =/


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> _________________________________________________________________



what's your problem man i'm just agreeing with everyone that kenichi has a great ass


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2010)

Kenichis rump is fairly nice looking in the panel i dont see what the issue is


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Kenichis rump is fairly nice looking in the panel i dont see what the issue is



It's flat.  



*Spoiler*: __ 






:ho


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> :ho



You could toss a dime at that piece of art and it would bounce right back into your pocket. 

[YOUTUBE]2ImZTwYwCug[/YOUTUBE]

Also,  @ Freya being a chubby chaser for Ukita.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn that Ukita.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> It's flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so how many of you jerked off to that :ho


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> so how many of you jerked off to that :ho



I am quite sure many fine upstanding citizens of the world have @$%*&!'d to less than that.... at least twice in their lifetimes. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



....


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I wonder what life is like for Thor, being the only male student in a dojo filled with nubile female teenagers.



I wonder what life is like for the old man, did you see him getting serviced by the girls


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 13, 2010)

New chapter is out

Popcorn Avatar Chapter 02


----------



## notme (Apr 13, 2010)

Shigure is fucking win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty cute chapter given that he was chastised outwardly but they all were tryly proud of Kenichi's growth .


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 13, 2010)

Goddamn watermarks.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 13, 2010)

^Word.

Appachai on page six was insanely manly though. Makes up for all the watermarks and quality.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 13, 2010)

Shigure was lovely with that maternal expression on the last page


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2010)

What chapter was it where the old guy unleashed some of his real power?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 13, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What chapter was it where the old guy unleashed some of his real power?



Are you talking about Hayato, when he was using only 0.0002% of his real power against  Miu and Kenichi? 


Starts at chapter 230


----------



## notme (Apr 13, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What chapter was it where the old guy unleashed some of his real power?


Link removed

Hayato fighting Apachai.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 13, 2010)

Apachai did good, even if he couldnt land one hit on Elder. taking on Hayato alone and  without pissing your pants is an amazing feat in itself

If you replace Apa with the other masters, i wonder how'd they do. probably it'd end the same


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 13, 2010)

notme said:


> Link removed
> 
> Hayato fighting Apachai.



lol, how did I forget about this chapter.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Because of this


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm telling you guys, that Muay Boran guy, long lost brother.


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder what life is like for the old man, did you see him getting serviced by the girls



Well, we all want to be pampered.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 14, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder what life is like for the old man, did you see him getting serviced by the girls



"This is paradise... "
His last words in the chapter before the latest one.


----------



## Segan (Apr 14, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm telling you guys, that Muay Boran guy, long lost brother.


Nah, most likely a rival from long ago. Maybe they were training together or were competing along with their former masters.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 14, 2010)

Pimp ranking in HSDK so far

1- Kenichi - Miu,Renka,Li Raichi,Chikage,Rachel, Shigure and counting..
2- Thor - all those weapon bietches in the dojo 
3- Hermit - Honoka, many highschool fangirls (despite the fact hes into lolis)  
4- Ukita - Freya and Kisara  

Hermit or Thor might have more bitches than the rest, though, but im considering quality over quantity here


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2010)

Lucky Kenichi.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 15, 2010)

Indeed

Kenichi's harem is top notch, and on top of that it has all kind of flavors 

voluptuous blonde bombshells, hot asians, semi loli and full loli 

if i had to pick one harem of the manga, it'd be his

And if i was Ukita, i'd still pick Kisara over Freya. I find attractive her underdeveloped body/neko traits. 

Freya should be considered a exotic beauty as she's the only dark skinned girl in the manga, though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2010)

How did Kenichi get so damn ripped though, he was a weakling at the beginning, now he's got arms the size of logs..no wonder he's been breaking cement on his hits more often


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 15, 2010)

D'awwwwww this was a cute chapter.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 15, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> How did Kenichi get so damn ripped though, he was a weakling at the beginning, now he's got arms the size of logs..no wonder he's been breaking cement on his hits more often



How long has it been since he began training in the dojo now? Personally I think it's about time he got some payback on all those push ups. (:


----------



## Segan (Apr 15, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> How did Kenichi get so damn ripped though, he was a weakling at the beginning, now he's got arms the size of logs..no wonder he's been breaking cement on his hits more often


No way, they are definitely thinner than logs. But other than that, Kenichi has undergone training from hell for over a year. Of course he's gonna be ripped someday.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 15, 2010)

Kenichi has been ripped for awhile now.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 15, 2010)

Kenichi will look like Sakaki and Apa one day


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 15, 2010)

You'd think with such amazing woman's intuition Miu would try a bit harder to stake her claim on Kenichi since at least 4 women have their eye on him. Unless, of course, she's so certain that he's in to her that she doesn't even need to both. Of course, with the way she reacted when Renka first showed up and displayed her interest in Kenichi she doesn't seem that sure of his allegiance to her.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 15, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Kenichi will look like Sakaki and Apa one day



Don't think so. Remember his training developed pink muscles which are compact. He will probably be ripped like Akisame or Bruce Lee.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I think that Kenichi will end up being somewhere between Akisame and Sakaki. He's got the pink muscles like Akisame, but he's also clearly developing physically along the same lines as Sakaki. It's not like pink muscles are automatically superior to everything else.


----------



## notme (Apr 16, 2010)

Wrath said:


> It's not like pink muscles are automatically superior to everything else.


Yes they are...  They are stated to be the perfect muscle with the explosive power of white muscle and the stamina of red.

Ch.268


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2010)

notme said:


> Yes they are...  They are stated to be the perfect muscle with the explosive power of white muscle and the stamina of red.
> 
> Ch.268


You miss the point. Pink muscles are superior to red and white, but having them doesn't make you the strongest person on the planet. It's possible to be physically stronger than Akisame even without altering your muscle type. Kenichi isn't about one path to strength, he's about combining lots of different ones.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 16, 2010)

You know... how can Apachai really be considered one of the Katsujinken if he is struggling so hard to not kill his opponent? Afterall, he is the _Death God_ of Muay Thai


----------



## notme (Apr 16, 2010)

Wrath said:


> You miss the point. Pink muscles are superior to red and white, but having them doesn't make you the strongest person on the planet. It's possible to be physically stronger than Akisame even without altering your muscle type. Kenichi isn't about one path to strength, he's about combining lots of different ones.


I didn't miss the point.  Kenichi's body has been specifically designed by Akisame.  A body of complete pink muscle is the ultimate goal.  He is not gaining any red or white muscles because they are superfluous.   

That is the reason Kenichi was bothered that Borris had such an impressive looking body at the beach, and his, while incredibly strong, is not as showy.

Ch.268
Ch.268


----------



## Segan (Apr 17, 2010)

Kenichi's rather skinny that's why he's being trained in strengthening the pink muscles. If he were roughly the size of Sakaki or bigger, there would probably be no need for that, since he would be able to gain enough mass for both red and white muscles.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 17, 2010)

Rereading this manga for like the 5th time and it's still so good.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Rereading this manga for like the 5th time and it's still so good.



I did something similar two months ago, only it was my second run through the manga from start to the current chapter at the time as I only got into HSDK in 2008. Epic Manga Is Epic.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 20, 2010)

when is the next chapter out?


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> when is the next chapter out?



This Sunday. The manga was on break over the past week and will return with colour pages and a double spread. There was also a mention of the inclusion of a side story.

Can't wait.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 20, 2010)

holy fuck,  so 2 chapters in one and a side story?


hopefully it will be Kenichi becoming some mini master now.  he has been shown taking on a master and such.


----------



## BVB (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm rereading this now, too, for my first time. =)

So many awesome things happened in the early chapters.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 21, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> holy fuck,  *so 2 chapters in one *and a side story?
> 
> 
> hopefully it will be Kenichi becoming some mini master now.  he has been shown taking on a master and such.


No, there will be a color page spread that will take up 2-pages. Also because RP is gone expect a delay in HSDK.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 21, 2010)

Not the Kenichi is already a master now talk again. 

Kenichi didn't "take on" a master.  He "barely survived" a master.  Barely.  And I'm convinced if it wasn't for the old man, he damn well would have been torn to shreds.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 21, 2010)

My favorite part of the manga is when its explained why the building Kenichi sleeps in has no stairs.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 25, 2010)

With Raw paradise down I wonder if this means no more Kenichi?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 25, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> With Raw paradise down I wonder if this means no more Kenichi?



There's going to be more Kenichi, don't be silly.


You can always find the raws on an IRC.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> There's going to be more Kenichi, don't be silly.
> 
> 
> You can always find the raws on an IRC.


I checked Rena-chan on IRC but couldn't find anything. Any other ideas? I haven't really used IRC in a while so I don't know much.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 25, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I checked Rena-chan on IRC but couldn't find anything. Any other ideas? I haven't really used IRC in a while so I don't know much.



There wasn't a chapter last week and I'm not sure about this week chapter since it's golden week in japan.


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> There wasn't a chapter last week and I'm not sure about this week chapter since it's golden week in japan.



Weekly Sh?nen Sunday #22-23 (28/04) :
Kenichi Gaiden - Special Side Chapter (Lead Color + Double Spread)


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 25, 2010)

Detective said:


> Weekly Sh?nen Sunday #22-23 (28/04) :
> Kenichi Gaiden - Special Side Chapter (Lead Color + Double Spread)



Knew about this, but wasn't sure if we were getting it this week.


 I'm expecting a delay for the raws  since rp is gone.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 27, 2010)

Where is my chapter


----------



## Legend (Apr 28, 2010)

I want it


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 29, 2010)

Chapter finally out guys!!

Chapter 381


----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2010)

Hell yeah 

Edit: Is that really the chap 

Okay 

Kenichi looks like ryu in this chapter


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 29, 2010)

Its the side story.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think that's the whole chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 30, 2010)

i didnt even bother to read it through.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2010)

"Don't die and don't get killed." Words to live by when dealing with Bullies


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2010)

Pfft,that little brat will be pretty strong when he grows up.

And it looks like Hermit has competition for Konoha..


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 30, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> "Don't die and don't get killed." Words to live by when dealing with Bullies


its because both things are equally bad for health





Ciupy said:


> Pfft,that little brat will be pretty strong when he grows up.
> 
> And it looks like Hermit has competition for Konoha..


Hell no, Honoka is too much a woman for that shrimp

much less now that Honoka x Hermit is more canon than ever


*Spoiler*: _u cant defeat trulub_ 






holding hands


love hug





Speaking of pairings, i hafta say im surprised by Shigure's lack of concern and reactions regarding Kenichi's safety during this last mini arc. Is Kenichi x Shigure dead? :/


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> its because both things are equally bad for health
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whoa..I didn't see that!

The artist actually obscured that little detail by placing Honoka's skirt in the way!

Can't wait till Kenichi finds out about this,that Hermit will be his future brother-in-law.

Edit:

Hmm..the inclusion of the little tyke makes me wonder if the author is thinking about a little spin-off featuring him after HSDK is done?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..the inclusion of the little tyke makes me wonder if the author is thinking about a little spin-off featuring him after HSDK is done?


Very unlikely. He's made a few of those small stories.

Like this:
Preview Pic


----------



## Freija (May 2, 2010)

srsly, why is there always a loli in a manga, it fucking ruins it.


----------



## MrCinos (May 2, 2010)

Sometimes they are annoying but in case of HSDK I don't see anything wrong with loli (Kushinada Jr. & Honoka). On the contrary, they are very good characters


----------



## Yōkai (May 3, 2010)

Speak for yourselves. My interest for a manga increases exponentially as more loli characters are included. Honoka, Chikage and Li Raichi are some of my favorite characters. 

Btw, i wonder how old is Li Raichi. She looks younger than the likes of Renka and Miu, just compare boobs/curves sizes, but not as young as Honoka. If Kenichi is 16 and Honoka is 13, Li Raichi is probably 14-15yo


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 3, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Speak for yourselves. My interest for a manga increases exponentially as more loli characters are included. Honoka, Chikage and Li Raichi are some of my favorite characters.
> 
> Btw, i wonder how old is Li Raichi. She looks younger than the likes of Renka and Miu, just compare boobs/curves sizes, but not as young as Honoka. If Kenichi is 16 and Honoka is 13, Li Raichi is probably 14-15yo




Why do I feel like Chris Hansen is going to pop into this thread any minute now?

Next time, on To Catch a Predator...


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2010)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Why do I feel like Chris Hansen is going to pop into this thread any minute now?



That's crazy talk...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 3, 2010)

You can't spell "loli" without "lol". Honoka and Chikage are mostly comedy characters in this manga. Well, Chikage not so much obviously, but it appears that she will be converted.
As for bust size, i guess Kisara, Li Raichi (who is no loli btw) and some unnamed ones are the only ones close to normality in this manga


----------



## rhino25 (May 5, 2010)

are we waiting on 1 or 2 chapters? golden week always throws me off on releases.


----------



## Yōkai (May 6, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Li Raichi (who is no loli btw)


true, she looks like one though so it works for me



Detective said:


> That's crazy talk...


----------



## forkandspoon (May 10, 2010)

SO a chapter comes out tomorrow I read?


----------



## Nightwish (May 10, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> So is my favorite manga basically dead now?



No

They technically just had there golden week and it is throwing everything off. I did hear, expect a raw by Thursday though.



So we'll see.


----------



## Nightwish (May 12, 2010)

Chapter 381 Raw is here


----------



## forkandspoon (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like Kenichi is back to training and some type of event involving the alliance?


----------



## Jugger (May 13, 2010)

Translation is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Apachi is going get his big fight soon. They are going to Okinawa


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 13, 2010)

chapter 381 finally out!!!!


----------



## Zissou (May 13, 2010)

Ahh, Shigure's whip of love...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 13, 2010)

All of Ryozanpaku is going.
Nothing will remain of Okinawa. Not just the base, the whole Okinawa


----------



## Punpun (May 13, 2010)

Funny chapter 

Maybe we will see the Muy thai masters fighting.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 13, 2010)

Zissou said:


> Ahh, Shigure's whip of love...



shigure was pretty strict


----------



## Segan (May 13, 2010)

Poor Kenichi, he still hasn't learned to expect the inevitable. ^^


----------



## notme (May 13, 2010)

Why?!?!  Why?!?!?!  Why doesn't Kenichi just dump Miu and go for Shigure????


----------



## Punpun (May 13, 2010)

Why would he need to dump her when he can have all of them.


----------



## Nightwish (May 13, 2010)

notme said:


> Why?!?!  Why?!?!?!  Why doesn't Kenichi just dump Miu and go for Shigure????



Because the author isn't making it so. 


But seriously, if he become man enough, he should claim them all, why settle for one. People talking like he should drop girls,add them. Miu ain't all bad either.


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2010)

Okinawa will be in ruins.


----------



## Nightwish (May 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> Okinawa will be in ruins.



The so called vacation, is going to become hell.


----------



## Segan (May 13, 2010)

With the whole Ryozanpaku going Okinawa, there's no way that Agaard Jum Sai will be alone with cannon fodder. I bet, the Eternal Setting Sun (shouldn't it be Sunset instead?) will show itself there. Gotta wonder what kind of people operate in this organization/project.


----------



## Wrath (May 13, 2010)

notme said:


> Why?!?!  Why?!?!?!  Why doesn't Kenichi just dump Miu and go for Shigure????


You really haven't thought that one through.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 13, 2010)

Chapter 381


Best manga page I've seen all week.


----------



## Yōkai (May 14, 2010)

> the Eternal Setting Sun (shouldn't it be Sunset instead?) will show itself there. Gotta wonder what kind of people operate in this organization/project.


Sounds like an evil project from a James Bond movie to me, but it could be anything




notme said:


> Why?!?!  Why?!?!?!  Why doesn't Kenichi just dump Miu and go for Shigure????


INORITE

the whip of love was awe inspiring 

Its been a while since we had a Kenichi x Shigure moment, lets take this opportunity to remember some notable ones


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Sounds like an evil project from a James Bond movie to me, but it could be anything
> 
> 
> INORITE
> ...




Not surprise that you don't won't him with a loli.

Guess you want them all to yourself huh?


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2010)

Wait wait, nightwish.  By him hating on the lolis, you call him a pedobear?  I like how that logic just makes him lose.


----------



## Yōkai (May 14, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Not surprise that you don't won't him with a loli.
> 
> Guess you want them all to yourself huh?


Nah, im more of a supporter of Kenichi x everyone. A guy must bang as many bitches as he can as long as they're attractive.  

I consider Kenichi x Shigure specially awe inspiring though, due to the fact that  Shigure is emotionally walled off, and Kenichi is like the only thing in the world that makes her look less like a robot



Agmaster said:


> Wait wait, nightwish.  By him hating on the lolis, you call him a pedobear?  I like how that logic just makes him lose.




Me hating on the lolis would be like a fish hating on the water. Im supporter of Kenichi x Harem, but if i have to pick one i'd jump to the Kenichi x Chikage bandwagon


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 15, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Nah, im more of a supporter of Kenichi x everyone. A guy must bang as many bitches as he can as long as they're attractive.
> 
> I consider Kenichi x Shigure specially awe inspiring though, due to the fact that  Shigure is emotionally walled off, and Kenichi is like the only thing in the world that makes her look less like a robot
> 
> ...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 15, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Chapter 381
> 
> 
> Best manga page I've seen all week.



And there's nothing there


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> And there's nothing there



Chapter 381


----------



## Punpun (May 19, 2010)

New chapter : even the main character thinks it's absolutely terrible

Awesome fanservice is 

Yay, a good chapter this chapter. New ennemies are introduced and a few gag. 

and finally "Hey beautiful where are you from ?"  

"My ... home."


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn....they got a base within US army territory?


----------



## Punpun (May 19, 2010)

Useless location is useless. 

As if they will be bothered by that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 19, 2010)

Awesome chapter cover.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2010)

even the main character thinks it's absolutely terrible

Lol either that dude is the ultimate reverse trap or the translators made a serious error.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 19, 2010)

even the main character thinks it's absolutely terrible

this was an epic win


----------



## Jugger (May 19, 2010)

Bubi said:


> even the main character thinks it's absolutely terrible
> 
> this was an epic win



Yeah that was fucking hilarius 

Yami base got really nice location its going to turn into Furtuna island


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 19, 2010)

That dude's not a dude? Oh the humanity!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 19, 2010)

Nah, that's a dude. There have been guys who looked even more feminine.


----------



## Nightwish (May 19, 2010)

lol Apachai

It must be a typo or something with that she thing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2010)

LOL, Why am I not shocked Apachi has a fear of heights that only 3 weeks worth of hamburgers could even remotely convince him to get on...


----------



## tgre (May 22, 2010)

reading HSDK now

Currently on chapter 100.

I haven't been disappointed with the plotline so far...

let's hope it stays that way


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2010)

Its great


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> reading HSDK now
> 
> Currently on chapter 100.
> 
> ...



Yeah it stays the same in terms of quality all throughout.

Though later on it becomes questionable of how much of a threat the opponents actually are to Kenichi.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah it stays the same in terms of quality all throughout.
> 
> Though later on it becomes questionable of how much of a threat the opponents actually are to Kenichi.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty sure Tirawit Koukin could answer that easily enough. And Shou Kanou could just easily have killed Kenichi, too. The chainmail vest was the sole reason that allowed him to continue the fight after the first lethal blow that was supposed to kill him and eventually win against Kanou.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2010)

Yet we have
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Boris and Ethan 


as a counter point


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

I think it's pretty clear since the Boris fight that Kenichi was above most of YOMI. Also, I'm of the opinion Kano is by far the strongest opponent Kenichi has fought from YOMI so far.

Remember that Kano was hand picked by YAMI to be the direct counter to their rival's disciple. He was chosen over even the likes of Koukin. That alone shows that Kano was indeed powerful. Hell, for most of the fight, he was stomping Kenichi.

Also don't forget that against Kano, Kenichi was as pumped up and 'roid ragin' as ever in the manga. Kano was the _only_ YOMI member Kenichi actually wanted to wreck completely. Against all his other opponents, he was more like, "shit do we have to fight?" Basically, except against Kano, Kenichi always fought others without a really serious mindset.

And it shows. Boris was not so much a threat as much as a new experience for him. Against Ethan, he ended it quite handily, and stayed on the defensive for most of the match (excluding the beginning when he was all pumped up).

Kenichi is now in the limbo area between disciples and masters. I'll bet you anything that everyone in YOMI barring Kajima and maaaaaybe Chikage, are still at disciple level. Hell, I'm sure that Takeda is low level YOMI at this point (though personally I think he ought to have reached the level of most YOMI members by now).


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 24, 2010)

*^ I agree with everything you said except for the last part. I don't think Kenechi is really beyond the level of a just disciple yet. He's close imo but no dice. *


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I get the Boris point, but Ethan was still dangerous to Kenichi, who was thrown mostly in the defensive and his arm was incapacitated quite early on. The training was created specifically to counter him and without Korui Nuki, Kenichi would have lost plain and simple.


----------



## tgre (May 24, 2010)

one day

253 chapters read

now on ch. 353.

MADNESS

Also obligatory fuck yeah Takeda, a very-well developed character by shounen standards.

I would have liked to have seen Asamiya Ryuto develop into a more formidable foe AND rival for Kenichi as the dynamic they share is the strongest out of any protagonist/antagonist relationship in the series. However I say this now not knowing what will happen in chapters to come.

But I hope the mangaka hasn't written Ryuto out after the Ragnarok arc :/


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Yet we have
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Boris was far too closely matched to Kenichi in terms of power and style to be "too" dangerous, true.

But fighting Ethan would have screwed Kenichi into a loss, if he hadn't received Elder's special training for that specific fight.

It just so happens he fared better against those two than against other Yomi members.

So yeah, there are plenty enough dangerous opponents for Kenichi. Not to mention the sword master he recently encountered.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *^ I agree with everything you said except for the last part. I don't think Kenechi is really beyond the level of a just disciple yet. He's close imo but no dice. *



True. Salary man was very obviously stronger, and he is in the limbo league. Maybe I'm just hopin'.

Now, if you want to talk about ambiguous strength, Miu and Renka say hi. Actually, it's just Miu. We at least know that Renka YOMI level. Miu, though, is anywhere from low Yomi to limbo league.


----------



## tgre (May 24, 2010)

pretty sure Miu is limbo league.

Everytime Kenichi defeats an opponent, he's doing it so he can become stronger than Miu so he can protect her.

It's obvious that even after all of this, Miu is still clearly stronger.

However, in the last 50 or so chapters, Miu has been worried that Kenichi is closing the gap. And before when she used to see him like a little brother who was training with her masters, she's seeing him turning into a man and the dynamic is freaking her out.

Other than that.

I want more panel time for Rachel Stanley and Takeda


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2010)

Scan for ch.383 is now out


----------



## Nightwish (May 24, 2010)

GARYUU X!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2010)

Brilliant strategy, Garyuu X!!


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2010)

Simplicity is the best..


----------



## Dimeron (May 24, 2010)

Freya fanservice!!!!!!, and lol at Kisara's reaction.  I'm surprised Kensei Ma didn't attempt a peek before heading off. You disappoint me pervert master.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 25, 2010)

Wait is cat chick bisexual...holy SHIT!!!


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Wait is cat chick bisexual...holy SHIT!!!



I was under the impression that she was flustered about the Ukita question and was envious of her... um assets and wanted her to put on some clothes.


----------



## tgre (May 25, 2010)

Garyuu X showing the Disciples how it's done.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2010)

blueblip said:


> True. Salary man was very obviously stronger, and he is in the limbo league. Maybe I'm just hopin'.
> 
> Now, if you want to talk about ambiguous strength, Miu and Renka say hi. Actually, it's just Miu. We at least know that Renka YOMI level. Miu, though, is anywhere from low Yomi to limbo league.


*
Miu and Renka have been training since a very young age, probably birth, while Kenechi has only been training for a year or two. So it makes sense that Miu and Renka have skills more refined then Kenechi's. Kenechi's saving grace is that his training is just so more better then probably any training any of the characters have received, save for probably Kano, and so he is closing the gap pretty damn fast and learning things at an extraordinary rate despite his apparent lack of talent. I don't think either of those girl's have ambiguous strength, they are both a good bit stronger then Kenichi but still on the level of a disciple. And while Kenechi's is getting stronger, so are they. There's also all the training they probably went through while Kenechi was healing after D of D. 

Anyways, awesome chapter. This guy knows how to draw women. *


----------



## Dark Travis (May 25, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Wait is cat chick bisexual...holy SHIT!!!


Hmm, there hasn't been anything to indicate so.  Why do you ask?


----------



## tgre (May 25, 2010)

A quick question... what would be the ranking of the Captains of Shinpaku alliance (excluding Kenichi, Miu and Renka of course)?

We have:

Natsu Tanimoto (Hermit)
Ikki Takeda
Freya
Kisara Nanjou (Valkyrie)
Thor
Siegfried


----------



## blueblip (May 25, 2010)

I'd say like this:
Hermit
Takeda
Siegfried
Freya/Thor (might be above Siegfried now though)
Kisara

Freya might even be Takeda's equal, since she has been training with an uber-master for a long ass time.

EDIT: And lol "Simplicity is best"


----------



## perman07 (May 25, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> A quick question... what would be the ranking of the Captains of Shinpaku alliance (excluding Kenichi, Miu and Renka of course)?
> 
> We have:
> 
> ...


Tanimoto is really Yomi though, and has also consistently denied any affiliation with Shinpaku. As for the ranking, this is my take on it:
1) Siegfried
2) Takeda
Shared 3) Kisara and Freya
5) Thor

Just from the hype Siegfried received in the D&D tournament, I think he's probably above Takeda.

If Hermit were part of the rankings, he would be above all these.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 25, 2010)

About Renka, while she did join the Shinpaku, she really hasn't taken part in its activities lately.
I guess the mangaka wanted to make up for it with the cover or something


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 25, 2010)

Great chapter, the right amount of fan service and Garyuu X


----------



## Yulwei (May 25, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> About Renka, while she did join the Shinpaku, she really hasn't taken part in its activities lately.
> I guess the mangaka wanted to make up for it with the cover or something



I don't know why he even had her join. When she was in China or working for her Uncle we knew she had good reasons for not joining in the battle but now she's going to same school and has joined the alliance there's no reason at all for her not to make an appearance in all Shinpaku Alliance chapters and most Kenichi only chapters. The chapter covers are just rubbing salt in the wound

As for Kisara there were no yuri undertones until this chapter with her being transfixed by the sight of Freya's body and declaring that she doesn't have a speck of interest in men. I guess the love triangle has become a love circle or something


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 25, 2010)

Garyuu X has to be one of the best gags in this manga


----------



## Majeh (May 25, 2010)

Garyuu X is by far the best character. Such an "intelligent" plan they used.


----------



## Neelon (May 25, 2010)

GAAAAARRYUUUUUU X!!!!!! 
(My favourite character  )


----------



## x_danny_x (May 25, 2010)

damn freya,  what a body.   best body i have seen in the manga this way.  i also like Shigure's upskirt scene when jumping out the window.   

not bad.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 25, 2010)

Great chapter! :
Garyuu X "Simplicity is the best" 
lol Apachai "I carelessly carried Nijima!" and at the end "oh Garyuu X *.*" 
and Freya "I always sleep like this"


----------



## Dark Travis (May 25, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> As for Kisara there were no yuri undertones until this chapter with her being transfixed by the sight of Freya's body and declaring that she doesn't have a speck of interest in men. I guess the love triangle has become a love circle or something


Not really.  The things you described were somewhat meaningless (considering the first point only happened for about all of one second and the second is an outright lie on Kisara's behalf (not to mention the context is little more pure)).


----------



## Wuzzman (May 25, 2010)

Dark Travis said:


> Not really.  The things you described were somewhat meaningless (considering the first point only happened for about all of one second and the second is an outright lie on Kisara's behalf (not to mention the context is little more pure)).



I doubt that kisara really not interested in men, but for god sakes she was staring at fraye with the horn ball intent without the idiot noise bleed (getting tired of that trope in manga). And the fact that she rushed to the shower after fraye said "nope not putting cloths on"....errr


----------



## Dark Travis (May 25, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I doubt that kisara really not interested in men, but for god sakes she was staring at fraye with the horn ball intent without the idiot noise bleed (getting tired of that trope in manga). And the fact that she rushed to the shower after fraye said "nope not putting cloths on"....errr


Horn ball intent?  She expressed nothing that could be properly identified as "liking what she's seeing".
It's true it she was embarrassed but then so would many people when thrust into that situation, regardless of the gender combination.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be embarrassed.


----------



## Dark Travis (May 26, 2010)

^That's fine for you (though I'm sure curiosity would still get the better of even you)

For the average person: an uncomfortable situation := getting flustered


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I doubt that kisara really not interested in men, but for god sakes she was staring at fraye with the horn ball intent without the idiot noise bleed (getting tired of that trope in manga). And the fact that she rushed to the shower after fraye said "nope not putting cloths on"....errr



I think you're reading too much into it.

Pretty sure Kisara has a thing for Ukita only.

She was probably just staring at the tits and subconsciously comparing hers to Freya's. Like she does with Miu's.

And when she said she didn't have a speck of interest in men, that was obviously a childish and immature way to change the topic.

Stop reading into it too much lol.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 26, 2010)

Kisara is known to have an instant grudge against big boobs, since she doesn't have 'em that big  It's the very reason she was against Miu and Renka to begin with  She just doesn't want them to be slapped in her face is all.


Anyway, i wonder if someone heard Niijima's scream right before Apachai grabbed him? Hope so


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I think you're reading too much into it.
> 
> Pretty sure Kisara has a thing for Ukita only.
> 
> Stop reading into it too much lol.



Or you may be the one who don't read enough into it. :33

Come on, it was pretty obvious what she was thinking while watching it. 

Add the fact that she went to the shower. 

Yay, that was a les scene.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2010)

That was pretty risque even for an Ecchi, i wonder if Shounen sunday will tolerate much more


----------



## Nightwish (May 26, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> That was pretty risque even for an Ecchi, i wonder if Shounen sunday will tolerate much more



They tolerate nipple shots.


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2010)

But the nipple shots only came in very recently for HSDK

that too the mangaka has avoided all nipple shots of any of the leading females.

just a lot of side and underboob.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 28, 2010)

*I hope to god Apachai meets the Muay Thai master this chapter. I need to know what the relationship between them is. *


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2010)

New chapter:
Link removed

Garyuu X


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

Garyuu X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 kamehameha or hadouken


----------



## blueblip (May 30, 2010)

^Neither. It's a fucking Ryozan Blast  !!

Nice build up for an Apachai-Agard showdown. Apachai has not had a proper fight with another master so far in the series. And no, parkeet guy doesn't count, since he got tooled when he lost the bird.


----------



## Majeh (May 30, 2010)

lol at Ryouzan attack. Sorta reminds me of something.


----------



## Neelon (May 30, 2010)

RYOU ZAN BLASTOO §§§


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2010)

Tirawit the strongest heart ? that was surprising I expected him to be the typical cocky prodigy that just take into account talent and nothing else.

hmm soo Chikage is kinda unbalanced.... not much heart/courage . no power , just focused on tech's.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 30, 2010)

still nothing exciting happening, the tension is building up. it looks like whole ryazanpaku is gonna fight one shadow fist. up to now, all the master fights have happened, had different martial styles. i want this one to be muay tai vs muay tai.
looking at the situation, i would expect another master to be there too, cause i dont think armed guys would withstand against ryozanpaku masters.


----------



## Yulwei (May 30, 2010)

I didn't understand all that heart talk


----------



## perman07 (May 30, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Tirawit the strongest heart ? that was surprising I expected him to be the typical cocky prodigy that just take into account talent and nothing else.
> 
> hmm soo Chikage is kinda unbalanced.... not much heart/courage . no power , just focused on tech's.


They said Tirawit had won a bunch of times against Kajima, not that he usually won. I think Kajima is the one with the strongest heart.


----------



## Neelon (May 30, 2010)

perman07 said:


> They said Tirawit had won a bunch of times against Kajima, not that he usually won. I think Kajima is the one with the strongest heart.



"The turn to fight Ryouzanpku's strongest disciple has been returned to the person whose heart is stronger than mine..."

Link removed


Kajima clearly states that Tirawit has the strongest heart here.


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2010)

perman07 said:


> They said Tirawit had won a bunch of times against Kajima, not that he usually won. I think Kajima is the one with the strongest heart.




I think they were talking only about chess games  I remember some chapter in when Kajima said that he cant get a win of Tira in one of those  games , heheh these chess games scenes makes me remember HxH.

but yeah I never thought of Tira like one of those character(I'm really surprised) with the ''heart'' feature perhaps Kajima was lying.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 30, 2010)

I really didn't think Rachel would still hang out with Yomi...


Anyway, Garyuuhameha


----------



## blueblip (May 30, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I think they were talking only about chess games  I remember some chapter in when Kajima said that he cant get a win of Tira in one of those  games , heheh these chess games scenes makes me remember HxH.
> 
> but yeah I never thought of Tira like one of those character(I'm really surprised) with the ''heart'' feature perhaps Kajima was lying.



Tirawit is actuall Ma'tai in disguise !!


I want to see Kenichi fight Tirawit so bad. I mean, the dude is actually *gunning* for Tirawit, and the last time Kenichi wanted to fight someone, it was the best fight so far in the manga.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2010)

When was the last time Kenichi wanted to fight? 

Kamehameha wave


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2010)

Ryouzan Blast? 

Garyuu X sure lives up to his super hero status xDD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> When was the last time Kenichi wanted to fight?



When he jumped headfirst into the Yami swordsmen to save Freya in the last arc?
But i think that guy meant the Shou fight for which Kenichi really was itching for


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Tirawit is actuall Ma'tai in disguise !!



LOL that reminds me Mortal Kombat Kano.


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2010)

Well,you know you are fucking strong when in a world without Ki attacks,you can pull off a Kamehameha..


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

TO THE OBD: GARYUU X VS. GOKU!!!

GOGOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2010)

that's pushing it, the author wants to have atleast some semblance of normalcy im guessing, that means not busting cities in one attack


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's pushing it, the author wants to have atleast some semblance of normalcy im guessing, that means not busting cities in one attack



Aahh..I expected something like this from the strongest being on the planet.

Not city busting mind you,but building busting?

Definetly..


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 1, 2010)

*That attack is a pretty useless one lol, since he can just knock weaklings like that out with his killing intent. *


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *That attack is a pretty useless one lol, since he can just knock weaklings like that out with his killing intent. *



Those are professional soldiers.

He needed to use killing intent AND move his fists to take them down to their credit!


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *That attack is a pretty useless one lol, since he can just knock weaklings like that out with his killing intent. *



Yeah, but this is more fun, I'm sure.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 1, 2010)

Garyu X. 

Garyu Beam.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 1, 2010)

But how does Garyuu X know one of the Elder's 108 special techniques? He's just a teenager in the springtime of his youth!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Wrath said:


> But how does Garyuu X know one of the Elder's 108 special techniques? He's just a teenager in the springtime of his youth!


Elder's had many students.  Even teenagers.


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well,you know you are fucking strong when* in a world without Ki attacks*,you can pull off a Kamehameha..


I wont be so sure about that, when even random commentators know about Ki

Chapter 290

Maybe this is just the beginning

city busting attacks, here we come


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 1, 2010)

God I hope it doesn't go that far.    I love the super human things they can do but there has to be a certain cap on it somewhere.  That's the reason I pretty much stopped reading Negima.  It just got ridiculous.


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 1, 2010)

Dunno worry, they'll probably be reserved for a few fighters only. like the one shadow, Kushinada.. people that should be closer to Elder than the rest.

btw, Kensei used a ki attack once iirc, the water vacuum palm or whatever


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I had read this manga up til a lil after the end of the Ragnarok Arc (around chap 150 or so).  I had liked it a lot but then I just stopped.  I thought to myself, "Oh wow, a new 'EVUL' Organization.  Lather, rinse, repeat..."  Then, after a few months, something told me to take it up again.  

And OH MY FLIPPING GOD!!!  

This manga is awesome!  I blazed through over 200 chapters in a couple of days!  I'm actually thankful I took that little break; it left me with a few more chapters to enjoy.  There's not one new character that annoys me (which is saying something, really).  And something I was waiting for, happened, which was for Shinpaku to actually get stronger and hold they're own in fights.  And man did they!  The D of D Tournament had me on the edge of my seat and cheering the secondary characters just as much as the main.  I thank God it isn't like Bleach or Naruto where earlier characters are left in the dust by the main and new ones.  And I absolutely love the training theme with this Manga.  Nothing comes easy for anyone!  Splendid!


----------



## blueblip (Jun 6, 2010)

^DoD was awesome only because it gave us Garyu X. You know this is true.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 6, 2010)

Speak for yourself. I absolutely loved Shinpaku Alliance there, as well as it was probably the first time Miu and Kenichi properly worked together.

Though "CALL ME BIG BROTHER!!! " just quadrupled any enjoyment i got from the arc


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2010)

I enjoyed the Kenichi vs Kanou fight, it gave me the first impression that Kenichi was a badass


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 6, 2010)

The Elder is awesome. Even though we see how far Kenichi has progressed with his training and skills, Garyuu X comes and raises the level even further. What would Kenichi have to do to actually get to Elder level? I honestly think this manga is gonna go on forever.. not that I'm complaining


----------



## Majeh (Jun 6, 2010)

Di@BoLik said:


> The Elder is awesome. Even though we see how far Kenichi has progressed with his training and skills, Garyuu X comes and raises the level even further. *What would Kenichi have to do to actually get to Elder level?* I honestly think this manga is gonna go on forever.. not that I'm complaining




Impossible. Nuff said


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

Kenichi will planet bust in the end with an aura of pure, undistilled 

THEN we can talk about being even with the Elder.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 8, 2010)

chapter 385 is out :33 
here


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapter 385. 

Edit: mother fucking Bubi beat me to it.

Edit again:"That fight" seems to be coming up soon.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 8, 2010)

you lost precious time making the direct link 

btw this chap was boring, just a transitional chapter but we had a  panty shot


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, they're really hyping up this Muay Thai showdown.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 8, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Impossible. Nuff said



 pfft, yeah sure. One day, history's strongest disciple is gonna be history's strongest, period. 


And this chapter is not bad. I like these transitional, set up chapters personally. Builds the hype and get's you in the right mood for the shit that's about to go down.

Other then the upcoming Muay Thai battles, really looking forward to Shio's fight as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2010)

It figures Apachi would be the final master left without an opponent. It sets up the eventual fight with Jum Sai.

In other news, World War III just broke out.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 9, 2010)

Kenichi looked like he wanted blood in that last panel. So who do you think Nijima is going to fight  ?

I like the designs for these masters. They seem pretty intimidating for once. I think this is the first time we've ever seen Ryozanpaku's masters this pressed for time.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2010)

The interaction between Sasaki and the spear master make me laugh.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubi said:


> btw this chap was boring, just a transitional chapter but we had a  panty shot



Yeah but I thought the last scene where Kenichi stands before Apachai was pretty badass. Good enough chapter, shit about go down soon anyway (:


----------



## Majeh (Jun 9, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> * pfft, yeah sure. One day, history's strongest disciple is gonna be history's strongest, period.
> *
> 
> And this chapter is not bad. I like these transitional, set up chapters personally. Builds the hype and get's you in the right mood for the shit that's about to go down.
> ...


Yea i Guess that day will be the day the Elder dies hahahaha.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 9, 2010)

We know that shigura riding **** skills are master class!


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

So Apachai vs. Jum Sai is a given. So is Kenichi vs. Tirawit.

So who is Miu going to fight?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

Furuichi needs to be taking lessons from General Nijima.  Just saying.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 9, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> So Apachai vs. Jum Sai is a given. So is Kenichi vs. Tirawit.
> 
> So who is Miu going to fight?




Unless there's some other random not yet introduced enemy up there, she'll be relegated to cheerleader again.


Hmm. There will probably be someone for her to fight though, since everyone else gets a fight. Probably no one notable though.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 15, 2010)

where the hell is my chapter!?


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 15, 2010)

Where indeed.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 16, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Unless there's some other random not yet introduced enemy up there, she'll be relegated to cheerleader again.
> 
> 
> Hmm. There will probably be someone for her to fight though, since everyone else gets a fight. Probably no one notable though.


I would find it so awesome if Tirawit was so strong that it would need Kenichi and Miu double teaming him to take him down. Plus, it will help build some Ken-Miu interaction, something they desperately need.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, it sure is going to happen. I have yet to see Miu fight alongside Kenichi against an opponent close to his own level.

And Kenichi was already physically strong enough to compete with Tirawit much earlier, however, his mentality wasn't up to it back then.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2010)

This chapter

Shigurepek


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jun 16, 2010)

omg Shigure... am I still reading a Shounen manga?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2010)

WTF..I guess the author is really trying to see how far he can push the limits of what can be published in a kid's manga.

I bet that right now in Japan there are lots of little ones wondering why their pepee has suddenly started to stand up..


----------



## blueblip (Jun 16, 2010)

Shigure 

Well, let's be honest. Compared to something like To-Love-Ru...


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2010)

Best 2 pages EVAR

Why cant manga be real?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember Ranma showing her/his tits , so I got not surprised and find weird this type of fanservice, nice chapter but I still find weird the enemies with those armours .


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

It's strange.  I'The artstyle doesn't lend itself to heavy armors.  And the fanservice seems to be coming with a price of dragging it out.  I dunno.  It felt off and fillerish to me.  I'm not even too excited about the next.  Because I expect focus yet no conclusion to the weapons master fight when I would really like more focus on two thai masters.  Not to mention there is the looming fluff that is the other masters fighting.  Maybe it is just a needed evil.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

If there was ever a smilie perfect for Shigure it would be this 

Another awesome chapter but I'm more looking forward to the rematch between disciples.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2010)

Shigure...mmm....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2010)

She sure shows her nipples a lot.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

All I have to say about this chapter is... I really wish I were that rapier.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 16, 2010)

Shigure > Miu


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Shigure > Miu


Wait until Miu is Shigure's age.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 16, 2010)

i don't care about the other master fights at all

I wish we'd just get to Kenichi and Apachais fights quickly


----------



## Smoke (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't care about any of the fights. I just want to see more of fishnet Shigure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2010)

Shigure is smoking, but her fishnets remind me of chain mail, must be the guy she's fighting


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh my, this chapter.

So I guess we might see all the master battles. 

Hope they don't last long if we do.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2010)

Two things came to mind when reading this chapter:

1. When Kenichi, Apa & Co. entered the room with Agaard Jum Sai, the words "Mortal Kombat!!!" were uttered in a loud manly fashion by an asian sounding man in my head.

2. Shigure. Chainmail Fishnets(nipples against cold metal). Stripper Pole. Bike Riding Skills(Once you learn, you won't forget). And God Damn.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 16, 2010)

I dunno why people don't want to see the other masters fight. Sure i'm looking forward to seeing Kenichi and Apachi fight the most as well, but these other fights should be pretty awesome too.





blueblip said:


> I would find it so awesome if Tirawit was so strong that it would need Kenichi and Miu double teaming him to take him down. Plus, it will help build some Ken-Miu interaction, something they desperately need.




Eh, that would be cool, but save it for when they're in some real deep shit against a master. And there's no way Tirawit is that strong. He's just another disciple. And didn't he have to rely on underhanded tactics to beat Kenichi the first time anyway?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 16, 2010)

Nah, i'm definitely interested in the other masters' fights too. Sakaki's fight is bound to be pretty good 

Shigure


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 17, 2010)

New chapter is out at MS ... *nosebleed*


----------



## blueblip (Jun 17, 2010)

I would like it if, for once, a YAMI weapon master actually beats or almost kills a Ryozanpaku master. Not just for dramatic tension's sake, but to actually show that YAMI's weapon division is actually a serious threat and has powerful opponents.

More than the 1S9F, the weapons division masters have been getting their asses handed to them like nobody's business. The only two guys of any worth are the guy who has the super-hoe given to him by Shigure, and that one wakizashi user whom the Elder praised. And out of the two, only hoe-wielder has done anything.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I don't care about any of the fights. I just want to see more of fishnet Shigure.



This basically


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay fight, could have been better.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

How many 95% nipples can the artist draw in this magazine?


----------



## blueblip (Jun 23, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Okay fight, could have been better.


The knight probably gave up at the sight of dem tits. Can't blame him, really. Also, this chapter was not about the fight anyways.



			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> How many 95% nipples can the artist draw in this magazine?


Makes you wonder if he's sending a message out to the manga industry. "Hey guys! I wanna draw porno instead! Let's cut a deal already!"


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 23, 2010)

omg shigure 
the fight was kinda old fashioned


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2010)

Partial nudity, "riding", "thrusting"... what is the mangaka trying to tell us?


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 23, 2010)

Good chapter.

but yeah but has anyone really been far even as decided to, use even go want to do... look more like?

uhhh


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 23, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Good chapter.
> 
> but yeah but has anyone really been far even as decided to, use even go want to do... look more like?
> 
> uhhh



Yo..Yoda..?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh god, The mangaka can't go more far than this chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2010)

the knight,  you win...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh god Shigure 

Best service chapter ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2010)

It was k 

But it was annoying seeing "coincidental censoring" every page when he had already shown pretty much all boobage 

Back to Kenichi's fight


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Rachel has had a lot better shots than that actually. But Shigure's oppai sabisu is just epic.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 23, 2010)

The fight was sufficiently good that it didn't need any fanservice but I'm certainly not complaining about it's presence. If all the master fights are this good [sans the ecchi fanservice] then I don't mind waiting a while for Kenichi's fight.

The Renka/Rachel fight was as fanservicey as this but somehow it just can't compete


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2010)

Shigure is master class! So even the fanservice is master class , all other disciples take notes


----------



## Cash (Jun 23, 2010)

word, Miu and Freya need to master this. need a fan service training chapter. Kisara, just do what you can i guess


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2010)

I read all of Kenichi within a week about a month ago now and I've been following it weekly. Love it.

But I have to ask, how come the author has been showing nipples lately?  Did the magazine start not caring or something?


----------



## Cash (Jun 23, 2010)

yea it was really random lol, i caught up a couple of months ago and asked someone the same thing. idk but the change doesnt bother me one bit


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

WSM has never cared about nipples to my knowledge.


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2010)

Amazing chapter and awesome fanservice


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 24, 2010)

Ya it seems the last year or so its gotten very ecchi, not that I'll ever complain.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2010)

As long as it doesn't devolve into some pointless manga where fanservice is the only saving grace then it's fine.


----------



## WolfGrey Savant (Jun 25, 2010)

*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi*

THis one's pretty good. The fights are awesome and there's a good dose of humor too. Anybody who reads it, give me your thoughts. Anybody who hasn't, check it out or ask about it. basically about a kid who's constantly bullied and stepped on till he meets this attractive girl who fights like an assasin and protects him on occasion. This leads to his joining a dojo of masters and taking on The gang known as Ragnarok.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 25, 2010)

I was going to read this, but i read the latest chapter and it looks like basically hentai lol


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jun 25, 2010)

wrong section


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

right on the second page.

And wrong section


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2010)

You skip to the last chapter of an almost 400ch manga that you haven't touched, and you decide that you don't want to read it cuz the 2nd page looks like hentai?



And I thought people who don't like OP because of the art, are dumb


----------



## Random Nobody (Jun 26, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I was going to read this, but i read the latest chapter and it looks like basically hentai lol



That's just fan service.  You should check it out it's a good series.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 26, 2010)

Overall very good series, it as an actual hardworking main character none of this lineage, untapped power bullshit, that has a relatively believeable progression since he has 6 of the strongest masters in the world training him. Great art style and depication of battles far far superior to that of bleach and it actually has backgrounds and non useless female leads. 

My main gripe is the uneccessary amount of hentai in it lately. I'm not sure I even consider it fanservice since it seems like the guy just really likes drawing breasts. 

Anyway absolutely love Kajima's character. All of the other yomi are so up-tight ultra serious emo's and he's just there like "bitches please you ain't fooling noone". Can't wait for his fight with Kenichi.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 26, 2010)

Pshh, the fact that they show nipples now makes it much more interesting.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 26, 2010)

Feck..I wanna see Saiga already!


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2010)

So you both came here to bitch about one chapter and how it has hentai in it, if you dont like it dont read it. And if you read the whole manga you'd know its not just fanservice.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome chapter.


Is it me or does it seem the knight guy is trying to get in them gutd?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 30, 2010)

I was wondering is Renka a Sei or a Dou type? Her personality says Dou but the fact she can see Shockwave Orbits would suggest to me that she's Sei

BTW where the heck is the new chapter


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 30, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> As long as it doesn't devolve into some pointless manga where fanservice is the only saving grace then it's fine.


But that's already happen, infact it's been like that since the D of D arc ended, hell why you think he started drawing nipples and made almost every female character's breast size bigger.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 30, 2010)

Fanservice has certainly increased but the manga has not become reliant on it. I'd say It's still about seeing exceptional martial arts and this attribute was fully on display in Shigure fight with the Knight despite the large amount of fanservice. The fight that relied most on fanservice was Renka vs Rachel and even that still had some mention of martial arts techniques and emphasised the skill of the people fighting.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 30, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> BS.


Yes, it is bullshit how the quality of the manga has dropped within the past year, I don't even think Syun does his research anymore because even the fights in this series have degraded to blasts and blurrs, and the crap he pulled with Shigure this chapter is proof of this, It just seems like he wanted to focus on her for an excuse for fanservice


Yulwei said:


> Fanservice has certainly increased but the manga has not become reliant on it.


Actually it has, while fanservice has always been a stable in the series it didn't become a factor over the martial arts, now every battle involving Shigure or any other female has some form of fanservice, now every character looks like some deformed moe blob with huge knockers, even this last chapter was more about Shigure's expose nipples for 18 straight pages than the actual fight, which was quite boring.



Yulwei said:


> I'd say It's still about seeing exceptional martial arts and this attribute was fully on display in Shigure fight with the Knight despite the large amount of fanservice.


I disagree and I'm willing to believe that Syun put research aside for fanservice, the battle in the chapter wasn't even that interesting and adds another strike to the Master's apprent plot armor that it loses it's tension all together


Yulwei said:


> The fight that relied most on fanservice was Renka vs Rachel and even that still had some mention of martial arts techniques and emphasised the skill of the people fighting.


This is complete bullshit since the battle itself wasn't even the highlight all I saw was a cat fight, I'm not sure what any of it had to do with martial arts


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Yulwei (Jul 1, 2010)

Well you've got the right to your opinion so I'll just make a few points and hope the discussions ends here. The moves Shigure used against the Knight may not have been particularly realistic but let's face it realism went out the window ages ago. With that out of the way was the stuff she did indicative of great skill on her part. IMO, I would say the answer is definitely yes. Was it interesting? Again I would say yes because everything pointed towards Shigure being the underdog but through ingenuity and skill she managed to nullify all the Knights advantages. Winning again adds to the masters aura of unbeatableness but the fact she was the underdog for the most part somewhat alleviates that.

As for Renka vs Rachel, when the fight started Renka was surprised at some of the techniques Rachel used to nullify her attacks which were similar to some techniques in Kenpo. After that the fight devolved into fanservice but IMO it was enough to elevate this battle above two slightly drunk chicks slapping, scratching and ripping each others clothes off

Anyway, I have to wonder why you haven't dropped Kenichi if it's nothing but fanservice to you now. I'm assuming you don't like the fanservice so why carry on reading.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

he can't admit he is gay.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 1, 2010)

Apachai provides more than enough manservice as does Sakaki so I'm gathering by his complaints about it he's disagreeing will all fanservice regardless of it's intended target


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

no he gay.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2010)

Image post failure




Wuzzman said:


> no he gay.



Your pretty much just flaming right.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Im not a fan of the Ecchi in this manga or any manga for that matter.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 1, 2010)

The level of ecchi and fan-service of Kenichi has reached unbearable levels, it's ruined a mildly entertaining series. I feel embarrassed while reading it.

The latest chapter was a new low.

I'm sorry, is this a manga about fighting, or is this some sort of hentai light about showing off women in as many sexually provocative poses as possible per chapter?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

Only when Shigure is involved.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

what is all this gayness in my kenichi thread. HSD is about a boy who falls in love with a chick with tits so big the thought of her being a martial artist in the first place is laughable. Echi in this manga? About fucking time


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 1, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Anyway, I have to wonder why you haven't dropped Kenichi if it's nothing but fanservice to you now. I'm assuming you don't like the fanservice so why carry on reading.


I'm starting to wonder that myself since there's nothing to look forward to anymore after the D of D tournament arc endedand if I wanted fanservice I would just read an ecchi manga. Now it seems that Syun isn't trying to change the establish formula and just going with what his fans want.


Yulwei said:


> Apachai provides more than enough manservice as does Sakaki so I'm gathering by his complaints about it he's disagreeing will all fanservice regardless of it's intended target


Uh, I just admitted that the series has always had fanservice and back then the most Syun got away with was Miu's skin tight outfit but it was still a decent battle manga with some thought put into the techniques used, now it's more about fanservice and ki blasts


Wuzzman said:


> what is all this gayness in my kenichi thread. HSD is about a boy who falls in love with a chick with tits so big the thought of her being a martial artist in the first place is laughable. Echi in this manga? About fucking time


No offense but most of us don't read the manga or atleast didn't pick up the manga on the notion of fanservice itself, nothing gay about wanting the primary focus to be about fighting and not tits

Edit: Despite the lack of action, the chapter was pretty decent, Akisame is one of the few redeeming qualities of this series


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

I read the manga for the martial arts and the funny, but to expect the fan service to be light is ridiculous. If the manga devolves into a ki blast fest i'd probably rank it much lower.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

These masters are broken, nerfing themselves and shit.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 1, 2010)

I have to say we've only had one ki blast used by the master of masters and it wasn't even a proper one at that. The martial arts may have gotten silly but it isn't Dragonball or Naruto just yet


----------



## blueblip (Jul 1, 2010)

Kensei nerfing himself for a piece of ass :lol

Fun chapter. Akisame being Akisame, and Kensei being Kensei. I loved Miu's expression when she was staring at the briefcase of money.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 1, 2010)

the last chapter was 
this was  funny moments + body shots = the essential that makes  Kenichi so awesome

Kensei "It's mutual love" 
Rock paper scissors fight


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2010)

Even rock paper scissors is master class!!!! :rofl
Kensei: a man dick is the strongest force in nature 
For that Kensei is manly


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol, Kensei. Going so far as to sacrifice his arm because he's such a pervert. You must respect his determination i guess.  

Really looking forward to Sasaki's fight still out of the 3 remaining minor ones.






ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm starting to wonder that myself since there's nothing to look forward to anymore after the D of D tournament arc endedand if I wanted fanservice I would just read an ecchi manga. Now it seems that Syun isn't trying to change the establish formula and just going with what his fans want.
> 
> Uh, I just admitted that the series has always had fanservice and back then the most Syun got away with was Miu's skin tight outfit but it was still a decent battle manga with some thought put into the techniques used, now it's more about fanservice and ki blasts
> 
> ...



You don't like it. Great. Good for you. We get it. You're too good for this mere ecchi manga. Now get the fuck out the thread you aspergers case.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 1, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> You don't like it. Great. Good for you. We get it. You're too good for this mere ecchi manga. Now get the fuck out the thread you aspergers case.


I'm sorry you can't take criticism over your favorite manga without resorting to childlike antics sir but last time I check this was a discussion form not your personal blog, is there a problem?


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jul 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm sorry you can't take criticism over your favorite manga without resorting to childlike antics sir but last time I check this was a discussion form not your personal blog, is there a problem?




This is not my favorite manga, and i don't care that you're criticizing it. I care that you're a fucking punk that's here, a designated place for people who actually enjoy the manga to discuss it, for no other reason then to let people know how shitty it is and to shit on their tastes. So yes there is a problem, and it's that you're being an asshole troll.

But the behavioral patterns of asshole trolls is well documented so i know you're not going anywhere. The best thing to do is put you on ignore.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 1, 2010)

I cannot wait to see Kensei performing Bakusatsui on that chick  
with one hand!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

Girls are fodder for Ma.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm sorry you can't take criticism over your favorite manga without resorting to childlike antics sir but last time I check this was a discussion form not your personal blog, is there a problem?


The problem is the fact that if you want to complain about Naruto, Bleach or OP, you can do that in seperate threads. For mangas that don't have their own section however, your bitching ends taking up space and attention. While criticism is certainly acceptable, when it's "this manga is so *this and that* that I want to quit reading it, but I will stay here and complain about *this and that* instead", it can get tiring for the rest of us.

Oth, this bitching has only been for the last 2 pages, so long as it doesn't become something permanent (like for instance the Fairy Tail thread where it seems like half the posters hate the manga), I don't mind.

Kenichi was never a manga I took completely seriously anyways, temporary fanservice whether it comes in the form of quality fighting, ecchi-ness or humor is sort of this manga's deal. It's not about the intricate plot-lines, even though some might exist, this series is essentially just pure fun, so I get what I expect, and I don't get disappointed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 1, 2010)

perman07 said:


> The problem is the fact that if you want to complain about Naruto, Bleach or OP, you can do that in seperate threads. For mangas that don't have their own section however, your bitching ends taking up space and attention. While criticism is certainly acceptable, when it's "this manga is so *this and that* that I want to quit reading it, but I will stay here and complain about *this and that* instead", it can get tiring for the rest of us.
> 
> Oth, this bitching has only been for the last 2 pages, so long as it doesn't become something permanent (like for instance the Fairy Tail thread where it seems like half the posters hate the manga), I don't mind.
> 
> Kenichi was never a manga I took completely seriously anyways, temporary fanservice whether it comes in the form of quality fighting, ecchi-ness or humor is sort of this manga's deal. It's not about the intricate plot-lines, even though some might exist, this series is essentially just pure fun, so I get what I expect, and I don't get disappointed.


Okay, I understand. And I apologize


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 1, 2010)

That was a fight he couldn't lose


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 1, 2010)

Love this chapter , my two favorite masters.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2010)

I actually agree.  It's like 'Dude, I get it.  Tits are banging.  Why don't you just set up shop and make some doujin on the side?'  I'd buy that in a heartbeat.  Some sidestory/AU ish.  Because, it's just quaint.  Like reading a playboy in the age of internet porn.  Kinda laughable, even if it is visually pleasing.

Still love the series, though.  Hell, I bought 20 volumes back in the Shou Kanou days.  And Ma's gimping is TOTALLY ACCEPTABLE.  Hell, I'm even impressed by it.

Point still stands, the fanservice is gratuitous.


----------



## notme (Jul 1, 2010)

There can never be enough Shigure.  That's a fact.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

A Shigure doujinshi?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> A Shigure doujinshi?



There are a couple actually. Shigure, Miu, and ... Kensei? (forgot her name)


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

^ Renka                              .


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 1, 2010)

Fraust said:


> There are a couple actually. Shigure, Miu, and ... Kensei? (forgot her name)



Renka may be the 3rd most featured girl in Kenichi doujins but she's a very very very distant 3rd


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2010)

lol, how many pages were used just for the rock, paper, scissor showdown? 

Well, it was serious enough that Ma can only use one hand now. xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 2, 2010)

eh..i don't feel like it


----------



## Gecka (Jul 2, 2010)

Hard to believe this mangaka actually shows nip

not complaining, but pretty bold on his part

wonder what shigure is gonna do with the black knight


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

^ Not really. I mean, it would be if this were WSJ (in fact, it wouldn't get through the editing process) but this is WSM. Any number of series has shown nips in this mag.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> wonder what shigure is gonna do with the black knight



lol I misread "what shigure is gonna do with the spear of the black knight"


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow lol fail. A couple nips and they move it to the "adult" site.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't wait for the next chapter, going to be so epic, this manga never disappoints!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Wow lol fail. A couple nips and they move it to the "adult" site.



Better than not being able to host it at all, I always say.

Even more so since it's not licensed.



Mider T said:


> That happened like a month ago with any series having suggestive undertones.
> 
> Hell, Dragonball got moved.



Yeah, because of Bulma's shower scene. (And the later Invisible man match.)


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2010)

btw why did OM start doing this? And somebody link me to the Bulma shower scene, I've never seen it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

It's where Bulma is taking a shower in Oolong's Van-House.  Yamucha is spying on her to try to steal the dragonballs and gets more than he bargains for.  Full frontal nudity.

I don't want to link because of the repercussions, but it's like in the first 10 chapters or so.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 6, 2010)

they did it because of the crackdown, surprised you haven't heard of it  its all over the news


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2010)

lol epic game of Rock Paper Scissors. 

"Ero... can overcome all limitations!!!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2010)

Scan for ch.389 is now out.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akisame, cool as usual, especially with his last line. Pretty much tooled the spear user.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2010)

Shigure was better.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Akisame is awesome.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2010)

Akisame is badass.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 8, 2010)

Not bad but I agree that Shigure's fight was better


----------



## Majeh (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it just me or does Akisame make light work of every1 he faces? the guy doesnt ever look like he could potentially be in trouble. I think in Ryo...he is just below the elder.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 8, 2010)

Personally I think it's just his demeanour. He doesn't have any easier a time in his fights than Kensei it's just the way he keeps his cool at all times makes it seem like less work. Shigure seems to always have a hard time and I only recall one Apachai fight and he was handicapped in that one


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2010)

I think the Russian gave him the most trouble but that was because it had some semblance of a back and forth exchange.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 8, 2010)

If he fights Kushinada we might see him sweating but somehow I see the Elder fighting her because of their history together


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> If he fights Kushinada we might see him sweating but somehow I see the Elder fighting her because of their history together



Her cloths will be blown off by a blast from Elders ero enchanced ki.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 8, 2010)

She doesn't spark me as being the sort who'd stop giving her all in a gight just because of a wardrobe malfunction. Much like Shigure


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> She doesn't spark me as being the sort who'd stop giving her all in a gight just because of a wardrobe malfunction. Much like Shigure



That's why its going to be epic. The superhuman level fanservice will start!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 8, 2010)

So Shigure gets three chapters for one fight and Akisame finishes his opponent in one chapter

Guess we know what Syun's priorities are


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2010)

Drawing dudes is boring


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

So next chapter is gonna be Ma Kensei practice teaching moment


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I think the Russian gave him the most trouble but that was because it had some semblance of a back and forth exchange.



kenichi was there,  so he didnt exactly was fighting a one on one fight.  he was using kenichi in this battle and allow himself to be in danger for kenichi to do his job.


i agree that he is just below the elder.  so far i havent seen him be in danger when he fought master class foes.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 9, 2010)

Has Sakaki ever been in danger? Even when he was facing 3 masters he didn't seem even slightly fazed


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 10, 2010)

He couldn't land a single blow on Kushinada.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2010)

i'm on ep 42 of the anime. its good to see how much kenichi has progressed despite still being a wimp at some stuff. In other series he'd still be at the level he was at back in ep 20 at ep 200.

I'll definitely check the manga out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2010)

the manga's actually much better than the anime too, and the anime was my first experience with kenichi, i thought it was so good i had no choice than to read the manga  although some (validly) argue that the quality of the manga has gone down recently, its still worth a read


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2010)

The anime was so bad. The animation itself makes it not even worth watching. I'd love a remake with some legit animation, like how Negima got better the second time.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 11, 2010)

The fight scenes look so much better in the manga than in the anime it's untrue but TBF the whole Shou arc was a lot better than the Ragnarok arc. Currently the manga's pretty much in a low because Kenichi's been fighting arguably weaker opponents than Shou and is pretty much on the slow build up to the Kenichi's fight with Tirawit and his inevitable fight with Kajima. 

That and the steady increase in ecchi and general lack of content in chapter partly due to the ecchiness taking up more space has made the manga quality to currently be realtively low but I'm pretty sure once Kenichi's starts to fight Tirawit and Apachai fights his master the quality should be back to it's normal level and hopefully once he finally meets Kajima it should reach Shou arc levels and hopefully better.

There's also the whole world war 3 that's beening foreshadowed and whatever changes that brings. So I would say were just in the very slow section of the arc and it should pick up later on closer to the end of the arc much like One piece arcs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2010)

Fraust said:


> The anime was so bad. The animation itself makes it not even worth watching. I'd love a remake with some legit animation, like how Negima got better the second time.



the animation didn't really bother me since i was watching the dub and the funimation dub made up for the terrible animation. Definitely brought the characters to life for me. I'm going to check the manga out now and see what all the anime fucked up on. lol. My favorite character right now is probably shigure and apachi. I also like shinpaku alliance characters. only character i can't stand is kenichi's rival....the dude with the purple hair, glasses and pimp suit. Seriously when i found out the reason he was mad at Kenichi was because he lost a fight on purpose and wouldn't give him his yin/yang badge i facepalmed. Its like...really? This is why you formed an organization of glorified thugs and want to beat the shit out of Kenichi? REALLY?!? 



Yulwei said:


> The fight that relied most on fanservice was Renka vs Rachel and even that still had some mention of martial arts techniques and emphasised the skill of the people fighting.



What chapter is this? 

Renka was only in like 2 episodes in the anime. I didn't get enough of that chinese goodness.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the animation didn't really bother me since i was watching the dub and the funimation dub made up for the terrible animation. Definitely brought the characters to life for me. I'm going to check the manga out now and see what all the anime fucked up on. lol. My favorite character right now is probably shigure and apachi. I also like shinpaku alliance characters. only character i can't stand is kenichi's rival....the dude with the purple hair, glasses and pimp suit. Seriously when i found out the reason he was mad at Kenichi was because he lost a fight on purpose and wouldn't give him his yin/yang badge i facepalmed. Its like...really? This is why you formed an organization of glorified thugs and want to beat the shit out of Kenichi? REALLY?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You get see her more in the later on manga but still not not enough considering.... 

Anyway the D of D tournament was a heck of a lot better than that entire arc so I definately recommend reading the later arcs. The current chapters are finally get to some good fights with Kenchi vs Tirawit and Apachi aganist his master hopefully occuring in the next few chapters after a boring section of the manga. Pretty good point to catch up at.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2010)

Spirit King said:


> You get see her more in the later on manga but still not not enough considering....
> 
> Anyway the D of D tournament was a heck of a lot better than that entire arc so I definately recommend reading the later arcs. The current chapters are finally get to some good fights with Kenchi vs Tirawit and Apachi aganist his master hopefully occuring in the next few chapters after a boring section of the manga. Pretty good point to catch up at.



so what chapter does this D of D tourney arc start?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> so what chapter does this D of D tourney arc start?



Your probably better off reading the arcs that run up to it since D of D is really just the climax of the whole Shou Saga. So pretty much from 143 onwards which is where the anime ends. It starts a bit slow but there's a heck of a lot of character development and backstory that becomes prevalent later on which will cause large gaps in the story if you miss them.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2010)

Spirit King said:


> Your probably better off reading the arcs that run up to it since D of D is really just the climax of the whole Shou Saga. So pretty much from 143 onwards which is where the anime ends. It starts a bit slow but there's a heck of a lot of character development and backstory that becomes prevalent later on which will cause large gaps in the story if you miss them.



i see, i guess i'll do that then. thanks. 

man i really love the dub. It sucks i won't be able to hear those voices of the characters anymore from here on out. Why couldn't they make the anime longer?


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I actually enjoyed the anime, except for kenichi VA was a bit much. I just like seeing martial arts shows and its much better seeing it in action scene. 

I heard from producers of the show a long time ago said they might continue when there more material to animate. 

I give them props though alot of anime's nowdays wanna milk the show for what its worth with fillers and try to keep it weekly as much as they can and it ruins the plot and flow of the story. This, sekirei, Ookiku, and Major know how to make anime adapations where as most fail with greed. I dont get whats the big deal in doing shows by seasons anyways. Its not like people will lose interest during breaks and the show will be more awsome to watch.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 13, 2010)

I enjoyed the anime too. What was so bad about the animation? I felt the anime had real 'soul'. Just like I feel for instance earlier Dragon Ball and One Piece has soul, even though the earlier episodes of both has sort of simplistic animation. I don't notice sucky animation if I actually enjoy an anime.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2010)

^ A lot of still frames and backround blur for effect, it probably seemed cheap to a few, but i thought it was actually quite good


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2010)

I still want a second season goddamnit.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 13, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I still want a second season goddamnit.



Hear hear. Yomi Arc with new animation would be amazing. A lot better than some of the crap they're animating.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2010)

Ch.390 Raw


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

errr whaa?


----------



## blueblip (Jul 14, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> errr whaa?


If you're referring to the raw, then yeah, I agree with you. And I think the mangaka wants/needs to get laid. Really, really, BAD.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2010)

Fan service been turned up to high recently, not that I'm complaining or anything, but still.........


----------



## blueblip (Jul 14, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Fan service been turned up to high recently, not that I'm complaining or anything, but still.........


With this chapter, it's been shot high into the stratosphere.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 14, 2010)

This is Kensei. Seriously, what did people expect him to do against a hot female opponent. What surprises me is that he ended up getting serious on her when embarrassing her proved insufficient so I guess she's one of the more powerful females he's fought so far.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

True, but I see this becoming History Strongest Porn soon. Though am very sad that he one shoted her. felt like it would have taken 2 of her to even...wait wouldn't that increase his ecchiness by 10 fold? jesus, there isn't a woman alive that can beat kensei.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 14, 2010)

Nipples aren't anything new to manga in general so I don't see it as a descent into porn. If we get something like say a scene of Miu's father walking out of a room half naked and a shot of insensate girls looking like they've just had the time of their lives then maybe it'll be taking a step towards being porn.

As for a woman beating Kensei I'd say his wife probably can do so or at the very least contain him when he goes wild


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2010)

what the fuck theirs nipples in this shit?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Possibly best chapter in this manga.

Ma sensei was so cool


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 14, 2010)

More peace by more fucking.


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't mind the ecchi popping up in the fights so long as the fights end up relatively short (like this one).

If it were stretched out then I'd have a complaint because it'd get stagnant, but aside from that how else was Ma Kensei versus a female going to go?


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2010)

Fanservice my ass, i love this


----------



## Corran (Jul 14, 2010)

Chapter 390 Scan

Ma looked fucking awesome this chapter


----------



## Glued (Jul 15, 2010)

When Ma Kensei starting taking things seriously, shit just got real.

I've never seen Kensei like that, not against Li Raichi's pop, not against Diego, not even his own brother.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

*sigh*

Another "the-master-is-never-in-any-real-danger-during-a-fight-what-so-ever" chapter...

Just once I'd like to see a fight which the masters isn't completely dominating as soon as they "get serious". It was a tired grip 200 chapters ago.

And more ecchi, lucky us...


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 15, 2010)

Holy shit Kensei..

He must of have gotten a lot of women in his youth..too bad about the way he looks now..


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 15, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Another "the-master-is-never-in-any-real-danger-during-a-fight-what-so-ever" chapter...
> 
> ...



better than struggling while serious against some no name just introduced that no one takes seriously


----------



## blueblip (Jul 15, 2010)

I take back what I said about the ecchi being WTF. Ma was badass this chapter (if a little cheesy ). But damn did he school Ms. Tits.

And to those that want a challenging master fight: well, as much as I want one too, do you really think ANYONE outside the 9S1F is ever going to pose a threat? And even with them, it's only going to be the best of that group that are going to be a challenge. So look forward to Apachai's fight, the highlight of this arc.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2010)

This chapter clearly went 5 miles past the point of no return when it comes to being an ecchi manga.

BOOBS, EVERYWHERE


----------



## blueblip (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm telling you, the mangaka is trying to break into the hentai market, and he's using HSDK to advertise his skills.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes Ma-sensei, why can't the world be as enlightened as us?! 

Nekkid laddies and peace is... life!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

Badass Kensei, middle finger to censorship, great chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> This chapter clearly went 5 miles past the point of no return when it comes to being an ecchi manga.
> 
> BOOBS, EVERYWHERE



Is this really a bad thing...

I mean it hasn't been overly drawn out long fight so it's cool for now.



AfterGlow said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Another "the-master-is-never-in-any-real-danger-during-a-fight-what-so-ever" chapter...
> 
> ...



What you rather some random no name come in and mock up the power tiers.

Also have Faith in Appachi's fight.

It should be in the chapter after next.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 15, 2010)

I loved it when he was folding clothes in the middle of the fight


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2010)

Ma Kensei :dapimp  the best fight of this manga 
*FOLD*

The nudity was appreciated  although i hope it won't become a danger for the serialization in future.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

blueblip said:


> I take back what I said about the ecchi being WTF. Ma was badass this chapter (if a little cheesy ). But damn did he school Ms. Tits.
> 
> And to those that want a challenging master fight: well, as much as I want one too, do you really think ANYONE outside the 9S1F is ever going to pose a threat? And even with them, it's only going to be the best of that group that are going to be a challenge. So look forward to Apachai's fight, the highlight of this arc.



None of the 9S1F has posed any threat towards the masters during the fight.
As soon as the master has become serious, it's become another roflstomp. Just look at Akisame VS Sambo guy (Gaidar?) and Kensei vs the laughing fist. They completely dominated their opponents.

390 chapters, and not a threatening fight once.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 15, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> True, but I see this becoming History Strongest Porn soon. Though am very sad that he one shoted her. felt like it would have taken 2 of her to even...wait wouldn't that increase his ecchiness by 10 fold? jesus, there isn't a woman alive that can beat kensei.





hahaha,  History Strongest PORN!   

at the sametime,  this girl seems to be taking a liking to our fellow pervert.   she was worry about his well being and sort.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 15, 2010)

ch 83

Superb


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 15, 2010)

It's funny how people now complain about fanservice, while so far the only person(not loli) with normal breasts was Kisara.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

that chapter was good to rub out to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2010)

Indeed Ma, Indeed. *Why can't the world be more Ero and Peaceful? *


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> It's funny how people now complain about fanservice, while so far the only person(not loli) with normal breasts was Kisara.



What the hell has either thing got to do with the other?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> It's funny how people now complain about fanservice, while so far the only person(not loli) with normal breasts was Kisara.



Person this chapter had normal tits, Kisara is flat-chested.


----------



## Angrel-San (Jul 15, 2010)

I think Kensei was a little rough with this girl.

A little more and he would have put a HnK on her, LOL!


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 15, 2010)

Where the hell is my chapter!


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 15, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Where the hell is my chapter!



check 1000manga or whatever that site's call that links from one manga


----------



## Angrel-San (Jul 15, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Where the hell is my chapter!



Here you go.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2010)

"Why can't the world just be more ero and peaceful?"

Kensei Ma at his finest.


----------



## RotoSequence (Jul 17, 2010)

Healing the heart through battle-stripping. I love this Manga.


----------



## Angrel-San (Jul 20, 2010)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 22, 2010)

How dare this thread fall so far back , where the hell is my chapter


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> How dare this thread fall so far back , where the hell is my chapter



I thought a new chapter had appeared..


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I thought a new chapter had appeared..



Me too dam.... it's getting really close to either Kenichi's or Apachai's fights.


----------



## aegon (Jul 23, 2010)

here the raw: Link removed

I am doing a translation, but I am slow. Probably this week end I will end it


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a stomp. Even though he managed to hit Sakaki several times (which could be intentional).




I hope that next opponents against masters would be close to their level, not some fodders, since it gets boring (fanservice aside) when they win so easily.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 23, 2010)

That's why we will have Apachai fight next, which will be a super master level fight.


----------



## Angrel-San (Jul 23, 2010)

What's happening this week with the chapter?

It's taking too long.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Here you go
Link removed

Sakaki is the very definition of awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 24, 2010)

Now that's a master class fight.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol "Rising organ" technique


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 29, 2010)

This chapter was sponsored by Miu's ass™


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2010)

392 is out.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2010)

I obviously missed something, but when did Kenichi and that guy fight before


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2010)

^A long time ago. Back at school. He elbowed Kenichi in the heart and killed him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 29, 2010)

no he kneed him in the heart and killed him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2010)

Once again Niijima was the true hero. In the first fight between Kenichi and Koukin he was essential in Kenichi being brought back to life. And now with his Niijima Eye Ex and his penchant for luck he was able to change the flow of battle


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 29, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> This chapter was sponsored by Miu's ass?



I just can't get excited, in both respects, about Miu these days. It's probably from all the Shigure I've been getting or it could be I just dislike the way she currently behaves too much


----------



## notme (Jul 29, 2010)

I think Miu is going to see something about her father when she takes a look at the Yami database.


----------



## Laxus (Jul 29, 2010)

Next chapter will be good, looking forward to it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

Scan for ch.393 is out.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

I liked this chapter.  I lmao'ed so hard at one point-

.....

"....."

".....!!!"



Anyway, the fight between Kenichi and Koukin is underway, and the fight with their masters began too.  I wasn't disappointed at all


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2010)

Akisame picking up how to master a computer in a matter of minutes


----------



## Dimeron (Aug 5, 2010)

LAMO, Winzows.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

The fight between disciples is finally heating up. And Akisame is one hell of a quick learner :S


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 5, 2010)

Been waiting for this fight for a long time, finally get to see Apachai go all out!


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2010)

Next week will be epic


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Epic chapter!


----------



## perman07 (Aug 6, 2010)

There's a lot of potential for lulz with Akisame/Niijima interactions, saw that this chapter.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2010)

what a filler chapter

floppy was funny though


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice chapter, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Cash (Aug 6, 2010)

chapter was hilarious. especially the disk. fun and games are over. next week


----------



## God Movement (Aug 6, 2010)

good stuff.


----------



## notme (Aug 7, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Seriously enough with the freaking filler , let's get on with the fight already.
> 
> I am sure that this chapter was funny, but due to the irritation of it being filler; when we have two awesome fights looming at us from over the horizon, I couldn't bring myself to laugh that much. I have been waiting for the Appachai fight since the yomi arc began and I have been waiting for the KenichixTirawit fight since kenichi lost to him so spectacularly.


How is it filler?  It might not be action, but the main reasons they are attacking the base is to get the information on Yomi, and in order to do that they have to get it off the computer.

Having Miu bring the alien could be important too because if Miu sees any info on her dad she is going to flip.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 7, 2010)

I actually had to use a floppy a few weeks ago which made the chapter even more hilarious lol, I had to update some firmware on a raid controller.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 14, 2010)

No chpater this week?


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2010)

We should have one


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 14, 2010)

Next week i suppose, since this week there was a holiday in Japan.


----------



## Pika305 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know why i still want Kenichi to lose this time around again but anyways next couple Chps are sure to be epic...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2010)

Scan for ch.394 is now out.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 19, 2010)

"You have a strange ability to atract animals and *small children*"
Somehow this part made me laugh 

Also, the fight is intense. I expected no less from Apachai


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 19, 2010)

A master fight which might actually be interesting. It's been a while since we had one of those


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2010)

It was pretty interesting seeing Apachi's past play out like that. I guess we now the history between those two masters...or should I say more accurately, master and disciple. 

And I wonder what happened to that kitty?


----------



## Cash (Aug 19, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> "You have a strange ability to atract animals and *small children*"
> Somehow this part made me laugh
> 
> Also, the fight is intense. I expected no less from Apachai



I laughed too. the smile he had on his face . 

the beginning was dope and I enjoyed the flashback, cant wait to see what happens  next week .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Chibi Apachai was more of a uncontrollable beast than he is today...I wonder if Hayato tamed him?


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2010)

Chibi Apachi


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

Chibi Apachai is now the most badass character in this manga.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Chibi Apachai is now the most badass character in this manga.



Hmm..I wonder if current serious Kenichi could take Chibi Apachai in a fight?


----------



## Cash (Aug 19, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..I wonder if current serious Kenichi could take Chibi Apachai in a fight?



good question , I think Kenichi can do it, not saying he would win though, I wanna see that now.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

Chibi Apachai looked like he wouldn't hold back yet. He had the 'master eyes' on page 9. I don't think Kenichi could handle a monster.


----------



## Laxus (Aug 19, 2010)

The fight is like two Captain Falcons facing each other. Did you see when the two elbows connected and created a tear in space-time?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2010)

Apachi near death experiences made easier every spar 
and current kenichi would get rofl rofled by chibi apachi.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 19, 2010)

Laxus said:


> The fight is like two Captain Falcons facing each other. Did you see when the two elbows connected and created a tear in space-time?


I did! Crazy.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 20, 2010)

So Agaard is the elder of the two. For some reason, I always thought it was the other way round.

Both fights proving to be awesome. I would say it's about time Kenichi went on the offensive against Tirawit. As for the master fight...that's should keep going as it is!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2010)

Didn't think Agaard would be that much older. He doesn't look like it either.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2010)

He's probably only 4-5 years older than Apachai, methinks.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 20, 2010)

I was hoping to see the badass master that train Apachai. The patch-eye guy does not feel to master class to me.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 25, 2010)

WHERE IS MA CHAPTER!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2010)

395 Raw DDL


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 25, 2010)

Shoryouken


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.395 is now out.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn this little flashback arc makes me like Agaard a LOT , I kinda wish he was in Ryozanpaku instead of Apachai .


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 26, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Damn this little flashback arc makes me like Agaard a LOT , I kinda wish he was in Ryozanpaku instead of Apachai .



Same dude


----------



## Fraust (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn, for a sec I was all like "This guy's awesome cause he likes Apa enough to give in..." then I was all like "HOLY FUCK this dude needs his own manga cause he's a fuckin badass!"

Chibi Apachai has just been one upped in awesomeness I think.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 27, 2010)

Agaard is  and top-tier manly. Like, Lord Genome/Kamina manly

And we desperately need a manly emote 

And lol Apachai's naming scheme... "Apunch!" :rofl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

Agaard may have lost that battle but he certainly won the war. Great way to hold up your end of the bargain while killing your opponent. 

Saying that Agaard is an extremely gifted fighter would be an understatement.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy shit Agaard..

He is the only fighter among Yami that I regret not being in Ryo..


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2010)

He killed him with time delay. The fuck. He's awesome.


----------



## Cirno (Aug 27, 2010)

One of the few flashbacks in manga I actually enjoy. This may be the best arc in HSDK imo, since Muay Thai is my favorite martial art and Agaard is the man. Hopefully his fight with Apachai will be epic.

And what an ironic way to kill your enemy.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 27, 2010)

Dam it was the general cool mentor flashback and then bam unpredicted awesomeness. This arc is shaping up to be one of better if not best HSDK arcs.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 28, 2010)

the new chapter is up! Get it here. Translation!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rowel said:


> the new chapter is up! Get it here. Translation!


We already got it last page.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2010)

Holy crap, dat flashback


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 29, 2010)

Very good chapter, thanks FP 

Between Ad and young Apachai it feels like the manga will implode out of so much badassery

It was nice to see Honoka on the cover for a change, i demand more of that in the future


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 30, 2010)

In all seriousness, why isnt this manga more popular?  I know its "up there" but imo it beats at least one out of the big 3 pretty easily, and is arguably better than another one.  And the art kicks ass, especially during the action.  I just don't get why its not more popular than it is.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 30, 2010)

because this is a mans manga and the big three are for boys.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

"You're already dead"


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 31, 2010)

nip slips and loli's are for men.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Akisame is obviously Kenichi's biological father.  Mr. Shirahama looks nothing like Kenichi nor Honoka, and there's no way he could've won Mrs. Shirahama


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> nip slips and loli's are for men.



don't be ignorant.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 2, 2010)

I was agreeing with you, brethren.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 3, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> because this is a mans manga and the big three are for boys.



Two of the big 3 are pretty shite, granted, but One Piece is some of the best fiction around. Don't hate, appreciate.


Now GD, where is my new Kenichi chappy?!


----------



## aegon (Sep 3, 2010)

here the raw:
TRANSLATION
here my trans:
TRANSLATION


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.396 has now been released.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, Apachai's kick shattered the flashback.


----------



## Cirno (Sep 4, 2010)

Heh, so Agaard and Apachai are now official flashbackbusters.


----------



## Cash (Sep 4, 2010)

Agaard has a sharingan. crazy eyes.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 4, 2010)

Next chapter gonna be the ultimate Muay thai showdown. Can't wait.


----------



## Cash (Sep 4, 2010)

Their next clash will create a black hole that sucks in Kenichi, thus ending the manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Favorite part of the chapter:



Well, time to see if Apachi has reached the pinnacle of his abilities when the match between him and Agaard continues next week.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 4, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Agaard has a sharingan. crazy eyes.



Apachai seemed to have his own variation at the end. Can't wait for the next chapter, looks to be by far the best master fight in the manga so far.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 4, 2010)

Yo, Apa and his pimptiger are pimp.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a cat. Learn to read. :33


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't wait for a repeat of that Apachai's attack, "the punch you don't let children see"


----------



## CreepingFeature (Sep 4, 2010)

Mediafire

XD


----------



## Punpun (Sep 4, 2010)

And what a cat you had apa. :33

Foreshadowing in my Kenichi.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 4, 2010)

That consistency is brilliant. I respect this manga even more.


----------



## aegon (Sep 8, 2010)

At last after 2 and half hours of translation:
here the raw:
BangAQUA[/SIZE]


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 8, 2010)

whoa, great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.397


----------



## notme (Sep 9, 2010)

This fight is epic.  Agaard is only slightly less awesome than Apachai.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2010)

How he saw right through Kenichi's mind was impressive.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 9, 2010)

what chapter did the disciple guy first fight kenichi?


----------



## Cirno (Sep 9, 2010)

So Apachai is stronger now because he can seriously hold back. This is brilliantly epic fight. 

Kenichi is also surprisingly badass in this fight, I hope he will act like a strong guy in future.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2010)

Now how strong would Apachai be if he didn't care about killing people and DIDN'T hold back?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome chapter :33
Agaard doesn't look like a villain at all


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2010)

He's a "cool guy with understandable reasoning but on the wrong side" villain.


----------



## Cash (Sep 9, 2010)

Chapter was fantastic


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

One of the best Disciple/Master combo fights in the series. ^__^

This has turned out to be quite the battle of ideals, where a stronger Apachi is one who can hold back.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome chapter, I'd actually consider this to be one of best fights in the series since it epitomises the differences between Satsujin-ken and Katsujin-ken beyond good and evil and is simplya battle of true strength and honour.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> He's a "cool guy with understandable reasoning but on the wrong side" villain.



He kills people while making crazy faces.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

Good chapter.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> He kills people while making crazy faces.



To be honest they trash-talked to him first..

Can't wait to see Saiga since even Agaard aknowledges his command..


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2010)

I love it, and found it funny when Kenichi was like "Ima Monster?"


----------



## Neelon (Sep 9, 2010)

Great chapter


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 14, 2010)

any raws out for this?

never mind..here is the raws for 397


and it was even less impressive than the one previously linked.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Raw for 398 ch.5

The anime is coming back !!!


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2010)

seriously? hopefully it has good animation this time.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 15, 2010)

FUCK YESS  We get to an awesome part in the manga and now we have anime goodness.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's hoping it doesn't skip the tournament.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

My hopes and dreams. 




Fraust said:


> seriously? hopefully it has good animation this time.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2I-8EQ509E[/YOUTUBE]

It's a shame that I found the game animation better than the anime itself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2010)

If the anime is indeed coming back, i wonder when it will come


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)

If the announcement was made now, I'd guess either Summer season or next fall season.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome chapter 

Especially enjoyed the doublepager of the whole fight


----------



## Punpun (Sep 15, 2010)

I like how we follow the disciples fight thinking "oh god that's awesome" and then we see the double-spread with the master fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 15, 2010)

The masters were all like "yeah we casually destroying an entire base, lets leave a death circle for our disciples to continue fighting in."


----------



## Jugger (Sep 15, 2010)

Awsome anime is back.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2010)

The anime is coming back.

Justice DOES exist in this cold,hard world..


----------



## Jugger (Sep 16, 2010)

Its nice that kenichi will have 3 time straight color and cover


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.398.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

It's also on mangafox

The masters are pretty equal until now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 16, 2010)

Gar kenichi? jesus.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Gar kenichi? jesus.



I must admit it was pretty awesome how he laughed off the fact that if one thing went wrong, he'd be dead and simply said his life is nothing but situations like that. Kenichi's becoming surprisingly manly in his own way.

Awesome chapter like all in this fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 16, 2010)

which is why this manga is top tier. most manga at this point will try to sell you how cute the wimpy main is after 300+ chapters.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm still intrigued with the heart thing about Koukin .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2010)

Pages 17-18 for this chapter were epic. Love the contrasts between both fights. It seemed like the masters were on a whole other dimension of skill.

Where's the source stating that a second season of the anime is being made?


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ It's on the raw .


----------



## Kenju (Sep 17, 2010)

Did someone say Season 2!? Where on the RAW! I just gotta know 

EDIT: No need I think i found it


----------



## Cash (Sep 17, 2010)

DAT color page . Awesome chapter.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> EDIT: No need I think i found it


Can you tell where exactly did find it (page, location)?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 18, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Can you tell where exactly did find it (page, location)?



I think what they're talking about is this 

ch.5

in the red circle near Miu, at least that's what I think they're talking about


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 18, 2010)

This fight is definitely Diego Quality. 

In fact, I'm finding it hard to decide who I like more, Diego or Agaard...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Gar kenichi? jesus.



He's been Gar for a good while now.
Taking on a Master? Holy shiet dued.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG 399 was so freaking awesome, especially when Apachi was kicking the hell out of Agard's face with the back of his foot.

But man that color page was


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 18, 2010)

105 SCANS


----------



## Cash (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn, I was a minute late 

Fight is so awesome and the art just looks sooo gooood.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 18, 2010)

Best master fight .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2010)

Just when I think this fight couldn't get any better. Apachi's approach to his battling is not only commendable but it's pretty much shaping him up to be the stronger of two if only by a sliver.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2010)

Appachi is awesome


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 19, 2010)

Link removed

Such an awesome page. Amazing chapter as always. 

Is it just me or is the moral line between Katsu-jin ken and Satsu-jin ken appear to be blurring with this fight. It's essentially the difference between taking someone to physical hell and actual hell, torturing them or death. Either way it doesn't look nice.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 19, 2010)

Another chapter so soon?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 19, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Best master fight .


Not surprising, since it's the first of the main master fights.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone else think this might end up as a Double KO.

I think Apachi may get knocked down almost dieing, but then reveals he learned a Non lethal version of the delayed death thing Agaard used in the FlashBack, and then they both pass out.


----------



## keikai24 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is anyone going to translate the page talking about the anime?


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy shit, caught up with this shit finally few days ago.

This fight is so freakin awesome.

Seriously.

Edit: I am gonna read also the new chap as well, now.


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Apachai's definitely showing his prowess to a new extent, it's been a while since I've enjoyed a master's fight, and this surely is one of them -- also, Kenichi's having quite the intense battle himself, I love his devotion to Apachai, and his own pride.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 20, 2010)

keikai24 said:


> Is anyone going to translate the page talking about the anime?



I went to the website mentioned in the raw and found this. It looks like Anmax is airing the original series and giving away all the manga volumes in celebration of chapter 400.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> I went to the website mentioned in the raw and found this. It looks like Anmax is airing the original series and giving away all the manga volumes in celebration of chapter 400.



So..no new anime..? 



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Cash (Sep 20, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2010)

Was the already aired anime any good?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 20, 2010)

From what i've seen, which is only bits and clips of it, it's not as good as one might hope.

Still, his fight with Odin was pretty good.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2010)

I liked it


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2010)

It was decent, though there was a considerable lack of tits and some episodes animated that would make Studio Pierrot proud.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 20, 2010)

anime is not that good.

I hope they keep my nip slips intact.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 20, 2010)

Definitely. If they bring back anime they must include nip slips or I'll stick to the manga.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2010)

Kenichi vs Sho animated? Hells yeah. Too bad it won't be happening though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2010)

the anime was great IMO, it was the reason i got into the series in the first place 

also, there will be no nipple slips in the anime, the manga can get away with a lot more than the anime could, keep on moving


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Well it depends, the manga took awhile to get into nipple slips.  The anime might have outlines and such if it's at a late time.  And yeah, anime got me into the manga as well.


----------



## Blade (Sep 21, 2010)

The anime was decent.

I dropped it at 5-6 episodes.

A remake though will be quite good.

Yeah Kenichi vs Sho Kano was one of the top battles of the series.

It would be awesome to see it animated.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 21, 2010)

I watched the anime first. It was awesome IMO. They managed to make it just as funny, if not funnier than the manga itself

I loved Hermit vs Berserker and Kenichi vs Ryuto animated


----------



## Neelon (Sep 21, 2010)

The anime was somewhat badly animated for the part. However the voice actors did a great job at making it as funny as the manga itself.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Sep 27, 2010)

Spoilers Chapter 400


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Ken is pissed now, I feel sorry for Kokin he's going to get a beating. Apachai can't die though


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

The color pages have been dope lately.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully he won't die.  Knowing Apachai though, he'll probably just put a cheeseburger in there and be fine.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apachi. He can't die


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 27, 2010)

*WHAT!
THE!
FFFFUUUUUUUUU!*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

There's absolutely no tension in these fights 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The notion that any character will die at this point is retarded


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2010)

i dun think he'll die  cuz, then its woulden't be as humorous. I mean yeah i'd like the drama if he died cause humor needs to be broken up by something, but it just won't happen


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




If Agard kills Apache, he is pretty much marked for death by Kenichi by the end of the manga.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 27, 2010)

Called it.

Apachai had too much history revealed.


----------



## notme (Sep 27, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter was epic, but Apachai is my favorite master.  Still, I am wondering if he will actually die or not, and I can't decide which I would prefer.

So is Kenichi going to go Dou on us and use both Sei and Dou styles like the Invincible Superman?


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2010)

McCoy: He's dead Jim.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2010)

My gawd


*Spoiler*: __ 



The epicness!!! The epicness of this fight! How can any sort of idiot doubt this fight! He just punched through his freaking stomach!  I will always remember this fight goddammit!


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

One of the best fights i've ever read.

Thumbs up and respect.

Just that.


----------



## Ender (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I didn't expect that outcome. Apachi's current state is bound to rile up Kenichi.


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2010)

MOAR BLOOD!!!

MOAR DEATH!!!

MOAR GLORIOUSSS CARNAGGGGEE!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah these masters aren't ever going to die...
FIST THROUGH STOMACH!!!
nvm....


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn, Apa.....


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 27, 2010)

Mother of God.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 27, 2010)

holly crap... i really didn't expect something so brutal!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't die on us, Apa!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't know why everyone is overacting to this


*Spoiler*: __ 



 He's just gonna come back next chapter


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!! This wasn't suppose to happen!


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2010)

Some people just can't enjoy the moment


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

^What's there to enjoy about a predictable outcome?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^What's there to enjoy about a predictable outcome?



That's what they said about One Piece and Ace..and Whitebeard..


Also:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn first Crocop , Jericho and now this !


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Apachai


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Apachai. 

Koukin is gonna get stomped.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 28, 2010)

finally a battle where a ryouzanpakou(sp?) master got more than a scratch...i approve 

and i think we are again going to see Kenichi power-up to over 9000!!!


----------



## Fraust (Sep 28, 2010)

It was inevitable that one of the masters would meet their match... or get a real challenge at least. Great chapter. Manga is getting its way back to the top of my list.


----------



## Glued (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Ma Kensei finally took that girl seriously, I knew it became a turning point in this manga. Things are getting darker.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't give Apa his blank stare/surprised face when he punched through


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> That's what they said about One Piece and Ace..and Whitebeard..



Wow, you have the nerve to compare the quality of two complete different manga 

One that actually kills off characters the other that hasn't for some time?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow, you have the nerve to compare the quality of two complete different manga





What the..


Yes..unpredictable things can happen that can shake the status quo of certain works of fiction,and no,Oda wasn't the only one that thought about this.

Got anything more to add?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm calling it Apachai secretly used a delayed Striking move and Agaard will collapse next chapter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes..unpredictable things can happen that can shake the status quo of certain works of fiction,and no,*Oda wasn't the only one that thought about this.*


I never even stated that, you comparing the two events is just stupid 
And I've read this manga long enough to know that won't happen


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I never even stated that, you comparing the two events is just stupid



Why is that?

Two characters who people never thought could die in their respective manga were shown to be horribly wounded (in the case of one mortally wounded) and this took place in manga that until that point hadn't had death in the current time at all.

And my comparison isn't accurate because..?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Two characters who people never thought could die in their respective manga were shown to be horribly wounded (in the case of one mortally wounded) and this took place in manga that until that point hadn't had death in the current time at all.


Uh....

You're the only one I've seen who didn't think Whitebeard wasn't gonna die at the end of the arc since he had a death flag since the beginning, Ace's death was a surprise 



Ciupy said:


> And my comparison isn't accurate because..?


For several reasons, in this series characters who were "mortally wounded" meant nothing and killing off Apachi at this point would make no sense


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Uh....
> 
> You're the only one I've seen who didn't think Whitebeard wasn't gonna die at the end of the arc since he had a death flag since the beginning, Ace's death was a surprise
> 
> ...



I was talking about Ace..


And the fact is that until now no good characters died..which is why this would be an unexpected turn of events,just like Ace's death was.

And just as you say,Apachai also had death flags over him in these chapters,he even had his past revealed to the reader.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 28, 2010)

Taking this manga M.O into account, Apachai probably won this fight or drawed at least.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Taking this manga M.O into account, Apachai probably won this fight or drawed at least.



I fully expect Apachai to win with some grave injuries since I think he already delivered a delayed death-elbow..


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I was talking about Ace..
> And the fact is that until now no good characters died..which is why this would be an unexpected turn of events,just like Ace's death was.


So basically what happens in One Piece is gonna happen in Kenichi 



Ciupy said:


> And just as you say,Apachai also had death flags over him in these chapters,he even had his past revealed to the reader.


So by your logic Ma should have died when he first fought his brother


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> So basically what happens in One Piece is gonna happen in Kenichi
> 
> 
> So by your logic Ma should have died when he first fought his brother






Jesus Christ,do you even read what I post or just skim through it?

The situations are freaking similar,yes,and on both accounts nobody would expect (or would have expected in Ace's case) for those characters to die and it would be a shocking development.

I don't know if its going to happen,but the signs are there and the situations can be compared.

And you can't compare the death flags Ma had to those Apachai has,even the fact that the masters had a bad feeling about Apachai.

Did we see Ma's wife and family aside from Renka?

Did we see exactly why he left?

Ma's past is still very much a mystery.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Jesus Christ,do you even read what I post or just skim through it?


Just pointing out how stupid the comparison is to begin with 


Ciupy said:


> *The situations are freaking similar*,yes,and on both accounts nobody would expect (or would have expected in Ace's case) for those characters to die and it would be a shocking development.


Yeah, last time I checked Apachi wasn't about to be executed infront of millions, and it doesn't help your case that we actually saw Ace die 


Ciupy said:


> I don't know if its going to happen,but the signs are there and the situations can be compared.


Then why are you commenting on something you know nothing about to begin with?


Ciupy said:


> And you can't compare the death flags Ma had to those Apachai has,even the fact that the masters had a bad feeling about Apachai.
> 
> Did we see Ma's wife and family aside from Renka?
> 
> ...


Learn what "tension" means, , 400th chapter, something happens, wow 
You said that if a "characters past is revealed during a fight" it's a death flag, and Ma's past isn't a mystery considering we got the gist of it with his fight with his brother, everything else is nonsensical and could be told through his daughter


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn that was badass

I want next chapter


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just pointing out how stupid the comparison is to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you commenting on something you know nothing about to begin with?



It's called speculation based on the fact that yes,there are deathflags on Apachai and that yes,he could die for all we know..

The fact that it hasn't happened until now doesn't mean that it can't happen and that is why I drew that comparison to that situation in One Piece to which you started this whole stupid argument in the first place.

And yes,I just speculated based on what we know until now,remember,the shit we do here everytime a spoiler comes out or a new chapter is released?


----------



## BVB (Sep 28, 2010)

that will be a turning point for kenichi that the martial arts world is serious business.

apachai


----------



## CreepingFeature (Sep 28, 2010)

I think both won the fight. Agaard won by killing Apachai. 

But Apachai may somehow win by converting Agaard to the path of Katsujin. Not sure yet, but hope it will be something befitting of Apachai.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It's called speculation based on the fact that yes,there are deathflags on Apachai and that yes,he could die for all we know..
> 
> The fact that it hasn't happened until now doesn't mean that it can't happen and that is why I drew that comparison to that situation in One Piece to which you started this whole stupid argument in the first place.
> 
> And yes,I just speculated based on what we know until now,remember,the shit we do here everytime a spoiler comes out or a new chapter is released?


You know what, you're right, I'm sorry, it's just speculation until the next chapter so there's really no need to get riled up for no reason over it


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You know what, you're right, I'm sorry, it's just speculation until the next chapter so there's really no need to get riled up for no reason over it



I..what..that..that was a civilized and well-mannered response..

I..forgive me..I haven't seen one of these in an argument for a long time..

Excuse me if I am a little emotional right now..


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Well a man with a naked woman can only be a true gentlemen.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I..what..that..that was a civilized and well-mannered response..
> 
> I..forgive me..I haven't seen one of these in an argument for a long time..
> 
> Excuse me if I am a little emotional right now..


Damn, I just realize I was being a jackass over this, maybe it's because I never expected much from this series after 2 years of disappointment so the outcome of Appachi being alive wouldn't surprise me, so the fact that people are citing he's dead sort of put me on the edge. Now I realize that there's no point in arguing over something like foolish, we'll see when the next chapter comes out but like you said it doesn't hurt to speculate


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Damn, I just realize I was being a jackass over this, maybe it's because I never expected much from this series after 2 years of disappointment so the outcome of Appachi being alive wouldn't surprise me, so the fact that people are citing he's dead sort of put me on the edge. Now I realize that there's no point in arguing over something like foolish, we'll see when the next chapter comes out but like you said it doesn't hurt to speculate



Agreed,we should wait for the next chapter.

Although I think we can agree that at least this was the greatest master vs master fight we had until now!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Agreed,we should wait for the next chapter.
> 
> Although I think we can agree that at least this was the greatest master vs master fight we had until now!


Indeed 

Would be sad if Apachi does die though


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 28, 2010)

this fight had such a good backstory...


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think Apachi is dead or going to die. I still think it was a great chapter and a great moment.

Can't wait to see the next chapter now.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 28, 2010)

That dance they were doing was also pretty awesome


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope for an epic kenichi stomp next week. 

Then a wild Garyu X appears and proceed to rape asgaard.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 28, 2010)

*I winder if Apachi held back? Perhaps the only other way to hit Aagard at the time would have killed him, so he chose instead to hold back and preserve his way of martial arts. *


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 28, 2010)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I winder if Apachi held back? Perhaps the only other way to hit Aagard at the time would have killed him, so he chose instead to hold back and preserve his way of martial arts. *



I think that was the purpose of this battle and the obvious problem of Katsujin-ken. It requires you to be superior to your oponent in one way or another in order for you to win, in Kenichi's case it's his "heart", endurance and Ryusei Sekuken otherwise your at a huge disadvantage against someone of similar skill with killer intent. 

Apachai clearly wasn't superior to Agaard and it seems heavily hinted that they were equal in strength, so Agaard always had the advantage. If Apachai was bloodlusted who knows what would of happened.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow I didnt see that coming although I probably should have. I definitely think Apachi is gonna die from this. It makes sense story wise. He will never have a better fight than this and the effects of his death will have a major effect on Kenichi. Keeping him alive doesnt do anything from now on accept training Kenichi.


----------



## viduka0101 (Sep 28, 2010)

**

I'm not sure what are people talking about but in this manga there's no coming back from a hole in your stomach,from the pic it looks like his left kidney, stomach and spleen got ripped apart
no Ma's acupuncture or Chinese medicine,no Akisame's bone surgery and no amount of hamburgers is going to fix that
another subtile sign (IMO) is Honoka remembering her fun times with Apachai

now my opinion on something else: I think Apa held back, signs of this might be that Koukin panel where he called his master and Kenichi looking "calm" at that moment
and Apa holding back is symbolic in so many ways (in the context of this manga)

edit:
epic chapters,I'm really loving this manga recently (let's say in a bittersweet way), after reading mostly uninteresting and weak material from the time Kenichi and Shigure had that "fear healing" trip


----------



## Captain America (Sep 29, 2010)

The Apachai vs Agaard fight:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Poor Apachai:

Ch.323


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Kenichi is over reacting so you know Apachi isn't in trouble.

He knew they were stuck in a standstill so he opened himself up to a non fatal attack so he could land finishing blows on Agaard.

Agaard will fall to his knees this chapter, or walk he will walk away into the darkness never to be seen again.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Kenichi is over reacting so you know Apachi isn't in trouble.
> 
> He knew they were stuck in a standstill so he opened himself up to a non fatal attack so he could land finishing blows on Agaard.
> 
> Agaard will fall to his knees this chapter, or walk he will walk away into the darkness never to be seen again.



Yeah, I hope so.  The Kenichi manga isn't too grim don't think there will be that many people that die in this story.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

> Taking a short breather guys. Kenichi (muthaf@#$@$#% epic chapter this week) and SE still to come. I can see the finish line. >_<



**


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm hoping Apachai is okay, but an arm through the chest is...not conducive to a man's health.  

We'll be finding out soon I suppose.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Oct 2, 2010)

They had better get the chapter out tonight after a cock tease like that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

weren't they talking about last week's chapter not this weeks


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Oct 2, 2010)

They said "this week", not "last week". So i would imagine, no they were not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 2, 2010)

well it comes out on sunday, how would they have had it...


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Kinda like when a local game shop sells you a game before the release date.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 3, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Kinda like when a local game shop sells you a game before the release date.



Pretty much, we do generally get Naruto, bleach and One piece a week earlier than it is released in Japan. 

Anyway I'm patiently waiting for the , hopefully this chaptr doesn't dissapoint


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been waiting for this whole week
read and enjoy people
HSDK 401


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2010)

he really is dead. 

kenichi will kill koukin. he really hates him.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> I've been waiting for this whole week
> read and enjoy people
> HSDK 401



Kenichi just went batshit crazy..

Awwww fuckkkk...

Now I can't wait until the next week!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2010)

It hurt seeing Apa like that.  

Ken out for blood.

 Akisame allowing Miu to go, I think he's worried also.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 3, 2010)

Apachai can't be dead?! Nobody(excluding fodder) dies in mah kenichi.

Akisame and Kensei gonna do something!!!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Whoever called the double knockout:  Good call.

Seeing Kenichi go crazy was awesome.  Next weeks chapter is gonna be good.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 3, 2010)

Ironic that it's technically a draw but ones dead and the other isn't.

Anyway great chapter we should be reaching kenichi vs koukin's match's climax soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey. DORAMA. In Kenichi??


I like it 


What's next, Miu happens upon Kenichi about to give the final blow. 

"Don't be a killer!"?

That would be a cliche but its possible


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2010)

I think so actually.

He has never been so pissed before,even ignoring Koukin's blows..

I am curious if he will start channeling Dou next..


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2010)

Well both are out of the game. Agaard is defeated and like the other Yami masters will be put into custody, I'm guessing. Even if not, he probably won't be fighting Ryozanpaku again.
I'm guessing next chapter Kenichi will be close to killing Koukin and thus stepping into satsujin ken, but Miu will stop him.
I just hope he won't have his arse kicked again, not while he's in super sayian mode.


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2010)

Motherfuckin intense fight is intense.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 3, 2010)

Kenichi is taking no shit right now.

I hope Koukin gets Agaard out of there, though. He is too badass to just be put in jail.


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2010)

Kenichi can't feel anything now.

Taking hits are making him to rage more.


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know how others feel about it but I really hated the two pages with Kenichi crying over Apachai's body(not the crying part) and the flashback panels around him (this part)
it was so unimaginative,at least make Kenichi say something

also, the obvious prediction for next week would be Miu stopping Kenichi from doing something "crazy" (like killing that bastard Koukin)
which (if it happens) would be a reference to the time when she went berserk at the DOFD when Kanou Shou almost killed Thor,Freya and Takeda except this time she would "save Kenichi from the darkness"
(possibly by grabbing his cock or rubbing his head in her breasts)
I'm hoping something cheesy like that doesn't happen


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Kenichi is taking no shit right now.
> 
> I hope Koukin gets Agaard out of there, though. He is too badass to just be put in jail.



but isn't putting people that are *TOO* badass in jail the ... well the point of jail?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giving this series it'll happen exactly like that 

Anyway the chapter in question was awesome also the headline



> Next Chapter Is Must See


----------



## Rowel (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time skip would defeat the purpose of this manga.

Unlike most other shounen fighting / battle manga, 50 ~ 75% of the action in this manga isn't combat against other opponents. It's about Kenichi training. We're reading how Kenichi grows into a powerful fighter, not how Kenichi defeats other powerful fighters (although that also happen).

That's the reason why author chose Kenichi to join the horticulture club at school. That was the theme... "growth". You don't plant a seed in panel 1, have a blank panel 2 for time skip, and end with a fully grown flower in panel 3 and say "wow, that was interesting story of how plants grow".


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2010)

Rowel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love a timeskip though.

And don't forget that it was foreshadowed that Kenichi would fight Kensei..and I don't see him winning without a timeskip.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

If a timeskip happens it won't be until the end of the manga, I don't see the manga going on after this conflict with Yami is resolved


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



there's one thing that's making me think that Apachai isn't dead yet though
he didn't have any last words other than      Agaaard 
I mean it's classic in these kinds of manga to have some kind of speech or confession or something cliche like that

on the other hand Apachai was a man of few words (he basically spoke like a pokemon) plus it kinda gives a more realistic and harsh view on the whole thing


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> If a timeskip happens it won't be until the end of the manga, I don't see the manga going on after this conflict with Yami is resolved



one thing I can see happening
Elder dying to his son, Kensei getting killed by Kushinada,a revelation why Hongo Akira and Sakaki both have scars bla, bla, bla...Kenichi parting with Ryozanpaku for a while going to train or do something epic and coming back as a 20 something year old to collect some debts


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 3, 2010)

meh ... not very epic IMO ... pretty much exactly what I expected after last chapter. It's actually disappointing IMO - do we really need to go the whole "why revenge is wrong" shtick for Kenchi?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2010)

A timeskip is the exact reason why the previous Kenichi was canceled, the author didn't think that Kenichi growth was shown accurately in that work, and i agree with him personally


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> A timeskip is the exact reason why the previous Kenichi was canceled, the author didn't think that Kenichi growth was shown accurately in that work, and i agree with him personally



I read it and I don't remember a timeskip..

If you mean that he got too strong too fast in the old one..yeah,he reached Berserker's level easily,but the manga was short and the mangaka's time was limited.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Punpun (Oct 3, 2010)

What I expected is finally happening.

Go for the stomp kenichi.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 3, 2010)

The action panels were top notch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2010)

Great seeing Kenichi and Koukin fired up after seeing both of their masters go down.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 3, 2010)

Gai's what if Apachai gets up?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I read it and I don't remember a timeskip..
> 
> If you mean that he got too strong too fast in the old one..yeah,he reached Berserker's level easily,but the manga was short and the mangaka's time was limited.
> 
> Is this what you mean?



Yep, that's what i meant


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 4, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I'm calling it Apachai secretly used a delayed Striking move and Agaard will collapse next chapter.



Totally saw it coming.


----------



## Glued (Oct 4, 2010)

He's dead jim.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2010)

Kenichi just invented a new level of badass


----------



## blueblip (Oct 5, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Although, what I wouldn't mind is Kenichi voluntarily not killing Koukin (without anybody's help), since he would like to honour his master Apachai one last time, or something similar.

I mean, if he can retain the Katsujinken mentality on his own, it would be a great way to show that yeah, he HAS grown a little more. But having Miu or someone stop him from killing...that would suck. Plus, it would shit all over Apachai's memory.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 10, 2010)

Kenichi better stomps his head.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 10, 2010)

koukin is one tough son of a bitch for sure


----------



## Laxus (Oct 10, 2010)

So Agaard is still conscious 

Looks like we'll see a victor next chapter.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 10, 2010)

Miu completely shat on whatever Kenichi did against the swordsman guy 

Korui Nuki  Not to mention the Mubyoushi from the last chapter. Usually just a Mubyoushi or a Koruinuki is enough to take one down. Koukin is quite the tank.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent chapter is excellent


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, Miu's clothes were just begging to be shredded 

Thankfully, she did eventually run away, because I would be hard press to believe she could handle a Master class fighter for an extended length of time. 

I'm also enjoying the fight between Kenichi and Koukin. They still seem pretty evenly matched.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

Ecchi: If I can see Miu and that one Yami master's nips I'll be happy. 

Fight: Ugh, with the constant ties.  I want someone to gain an advantage.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 10, 2010)

Why complain? The last time Kenichi had such an even bout was...with Takeda on the rooftop 

Seriously, he either plays Determinator (Odin, Kano, etc.)or he wins with ease (Boris, Ethan, etc.)


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

Cause the longer it goes on the more it's like one of Bleach's 30 chapter fights. But, no, it's not that bad now.

It looked like Koukin got blasted with hundreds of tiny nuclear bombs.  Best page.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 10, 2010)

Great fanservice, a pity it's being wasted on a character I care less and less about. This Disciple fight and Master fight is the best that I've seen for a long time. Hopefully the one that follow this one will be just as good


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Woah I just realized a major flaw in this week's chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miu should have been able to jump that easily with her speed. No reason to bring out a grapple


----------



## Fraust (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought the same thing. It looked like a normal human could jump it with enough speed.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 10, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Woah I just realized a major flaw in this week's chapter:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah i noticed that too


----------



## Punpun (Oct 10, 2010)

But such a PIS was necessary to have our weekly fanservice.


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2010)

This a awesome fight


----------



## Raviene (Oct 11, 2010)

Miu's fanservice chapter doesn't hit me as HARD as a Shigure, Renka or Rachel fanservice chap .... maybe it's cause her character is really boring and the fact that her face looks like that of a five year old kid about to throw a tantrum


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Miu completely shat on whatever Kenichi did against the swordsman guy
> 
> Korui Nuki  Not to mention the Mubyoushi from the last chapter. Usually just a Mubyoushi or a Koruinuki is enough to take one down. Koukin is quite the tank.



Well duh, the author always jacks up Miu's strength for no reason just to prolong this manga.

Kanou Shou>Berserk Miu, but Kenichi was able to go toe to toe with Shou.

Its a major inconsistency.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 11, 2010)

^Well, it's not like Kenichi was actually even with Kano Shou. If you re-read the fight, for most of the time Shou was beating the crap out of Kenichi, while Kenichi actually only got in one good hit. And technically, he didn't win. Shou got shot protecting Miu


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Well, it's not like Kenichi was actually even with Kano Shou. If you re-read the fight, for most of the time Shou was beating the crap out of Kenichi, while Kenichi actually only got in one good hit. And technically, he didn't win. Shou got shot protecting Miu



Unconscious Kenichi did a whole lot better than Berserk Miu against Kanou Shou.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 11, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Well, it's not like Kenichi was actually even with Kano Shou. If you re-read the fight, for most of the time Shou was beating the crap out of Kenichi, while Kenichi actually only got in one good hit. And technically, he didn't win. Shou got shot protecting Miu



Actually he did win as he was the last one standing while Shou was left on the floor. Whatever happened afterwards had nothing to do with the fight as his objective wasn't to kill Shou.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Unconscious Kenichi did a whole lot better than Berserk Miu against Kanou Shou.



Well,to be fair,unconscious Kenichi was just acting the moves his masters had drilled into him and had zero delay time and zero limitations on his actions (wasn't afraid that Shou could die or that he could die).

But yeah,the author jacking up Miu's power again is bullshit basically..


----------



## Wrath (Oct 11, 2010)

At the tournament point Miu was afraid of her Dou ki and suppressing it, which is why she wasn't living up to her potential. The Elder Garyuu X said as much. That's why it's a mistake to assume that Berserk Miu is actually stronger than regular Miu. The trick to using Dou ki is not to lose yourself, especially if you're Katsujinken.

Don't fall into the trap of assuming that just because Kenichi's growth is incredible that Miu is always standing still.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish Miu was still relevant like she was before, now its mostly for fanservice, and its something i don't like  Not the fanservice, the irrelevancy


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 11, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well duh, the author always jacks up Miu's strength for no reason just to prolong this manga.
> 
> Kanou Shou>Berserk Miu, but Kenichi was able to go toe to toe with Shou.
> 
> Its a major inconsistency.



Well, to be fair and to counter my point from before, the swordsman did say he definitely wasn't in top shape since the Kugatachi grandpa beat the hell out of him.
Also, imo Berserk Miu was pretty much a mindless beast, so i don't think she was at her best either.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 11, 2010)

Spirit King said:


> Actually he did win as he was the last one standing while Shou was left on the floor. Whatever happened afterwards had nothing to do with the fight as his objective wasn't to kill Shou.


Well, yeah, but I was making this point more towards the "he fought Kano evenly" bit. For most of the fight, Kenichi was getting trashed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2010)

Kenichi got trashed, Kano just had a glass jaw


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 11, 2010)

seems to me that this Sword master is not as strong,  so far Kenichi and Miu were able to get the better of him.   and yes,  so far Miu what she did againsts this Master does outshine what Kenichi did against him.

seems more now that this manga has to be 2000 chapters long for Kenichi to just surpass disciple status.  if he is the history greatest disciple, i expect quite a bit of large growth and surpassing Miu at least....but it seems he is not there yet...



blueblip said:


> Well, yeah, but I was making this point more towards the "he fought Kano evenly" bit. For most of the fight, Kenichi was getting trashed.



yeah,  but just remember that Kenichi was unconscious, he reached a whole new level at that state.  at that state,  he was not berserk and was responding well to Shou's attacks and defeated him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2010)

Kenichi didn't beat Kano when he is unconscious, he simply stopped being pummeled.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 13, 2010)

Kenichi survived Kano.


----------



## Rowel (Oct 17, 2010)

Im really want to see is a fight between the two masters of jiu jitsu, akisame is strong but his is strong enough to fight that monster?
beginning to think that the last masters are the strongest.


----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2010)

Chapter 403 :33


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 19, 2010)

Corran said:


> Chapter 403 :33



Oh..what the fuck man!


And of course now we have to wait for the next chapter..


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2010)

Corran said:


> Chapter 403 :33




Hehehe , bromance .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh come on, for all we know apachai is dead and they're palling around??  atleast its over


----------



## Punpun (Oct 19, 2010)

...Wh..... Dunno what to say about this chapter.

It was a good Kenichi fight and an awesome/epic fight between Masters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2010)

Intestinal fortitude personified

*Spoiler*: __ 








And I knew Kenichi would use Muay Thai to finish the match, this fight was just begging for such a outcome. I can't wait to see how things ultimately shape out at the end.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

That is the panel of the year for me.

It had to have a muay tai finish


----------



## blueblip (Oct 19, 2010)

I said it before and I'll say it again: Agaard is a man worthy of Elder's manliness, and he has a disciple to match him.

Considering all the bromance in this chapter, I'm beginning to think that was what Miu's bad premonition was all about - she senses a rival in Koukin :rofl

Seriously, Miu needs to go away and make space for real women, like Renka.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 19, 2010)

From what I've heard, every time Koukin laughs, a puppy dies.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 19, 2010)

I fell for Koukin's smile


----------



## Punpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Who won't. 

Kenichi sure did.


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Noooooo, not another manga about gay teenagers, I've had it already with Sasuke and Naruto.Miu better come in time to stop the post fight smooches.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 19, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> Noooooo, not another manga about gay teenagers, I've had it already with Sasuke and Naruto.Miu better come in time to stop the post fight smooches.


So... you hate what your avatar/signature character is all about?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 19, 2010)

What gay teenagers? It's typical for Kenichi's opponents to finally start to sympathize with him a bit by the end of their respective fights.

Naruto has turned you all into homophobes


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So... you hate what your avatar/signature character is all about?



never said I hate it,I enjoy the fights and my avatar/signature was chosen from my favorite panel of the (Naruto) manga,just don't like the whole Naruto-Sasuke relationship,It's not very believable IMO,there are many things I find strange and worth criticizing in Naruto,doesn't mean I don't enjoy reading it 


anyway I just realized if Kishimoto was writing HSDK Kenichi would now (still) be looking for Ryuto in an obsessed way


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 19, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What gay teenagers? It's typical for Kenichi's opponents to finally start to sympathize with him a bit by the end of their respective fights.
> 
> Naruto has turned you all into homophobes



I just jumped on the Kenichi-Koukin bandwagon,I looked like fun


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2010)

I am pleased by how this is going to turn out.  Miu go 'way.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

Kenichi's "Stop it... I'll blush" line was so . It's awesome to see his cool side come out, especially after such a hard fight.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2010)

HSDK has gone so far above awesome it can make anything possible.  It can now make straight guys love guy/guy pairings...  Just a matter of time before Matsuena takes over the world and we thank him for it...


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 24, 2010)

Chapters out!

*[RAW]*Psyren 140


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2010)

awesome chapter, kenichi did extremely well in the home stretch  

Although Akisame didn't even go with Miu...is that truly the end of Apachai?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2010)

He pulled an APA!!!!


----------



## CreepingFeature (Oct 24, 2010)

ahh... isn't chai kick that Apachai's ultimate technique that kicks a Jizou to the sky, and it never lands again?


----------



## Laxus (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally a conclusion.

Father-son Sensei-Disciple uppercut


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2010)

The glowing eyes, he's got them


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 24, 2010)

CreepingFeature said:


> ahh... isn't chai kick that Apachai's ultimate technique that kicks a Jizou to the sky, and it never lands again?



or is that the raging chai kick?
I'm really not sure but I don't care,loved this chapter


----------



## Punpun (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy shit awesome chapter. The art was top notch too.

Kenichi becoming


----------



## Glued (Oct 24, 2010)

kenichi= done proud


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 24, 2010)

Apanch! 
Wonderful chapter :33 and dat art so awesome for a weekly shounen
Imo the best fight i've ever seen on HSDK
KenichiXKoukin is now canon 

C'mon Agaard use your hidden eye technique and revive Apachai  

"Apa! Now the people i'm punching are flying"


----------



## BVB (Oct 24, 2010)

what a fucking awesome fight!

APANCH! CHAI KICK!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

Hell yeah, Kenichi! Truly a splendid way of ending the battle by summoning Apachi's two greatest moves.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 24, 2010)

man,  the art in this manga for its major battles is fantastic.


i believe now how Kenichi is going to become the world greatest fighter,  he will just create his own new art by mixing all of the masters,  like they implied in the other Kenichi series manga. 

weather we see him become the greatest fighter remains to be seen


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2010)

Dat Apa PUNCH/KICK!!!!! 

Probably one of the best if not the best fight in the series so far.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 24, 2010)

Kenichi learned them from Apachai, but Agaard said he taught them to Apachai.

Agaard just becomes even more badass .


----------



## Cooli (Oct 24, 2010)

Simple, yet splendid


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 24, 2010)

Hands down best fight of the series for me!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 24, 2010)

There are no words that can describe this chapter


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2010)

One of the top fights in the series.

Almost Sho Kano vs Kenichi level.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> man,  the art in this manga for its major battles is fantastic.
> 
> 
> i believe now how Kenichi is going to become the world greatest fighter,  he will just create his own new art by mixing all of the masters,  like they implied in the other Kenichi series manga.
> ...




APANCH declares him the world strongest fighter!


----------



## louis (Oct 25, 2010)

wow that was an amazing well done fight


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2010)

That was... insane. For an absolutely awesome end to an excellent fight, this surely was it. Kishimoto ought to take notes on just how to end fights...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn this fight was epic. Now I just have to hope beyond hope that someday they animate the rest of the manga....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2010)

This was possibly one of the best kenichi fights ever


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2010)

If this ever gets animated I would love to hear Kenichi scream that in Apachai's voice.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 25, 2010)

This seriously made me go back and watch the ep when Kenichi imitated his masters, just to hear his Apachai.


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone have any spoilers/pics/anything about the next chapter!?!?


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry. I didn't think before I went to post.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2010)

bah, we won't see anything till tomorrow at this rate x_x might as well not expect anything for now


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kenichi 405 RAWS

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed






*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



here it comes...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Apachai
is still alive


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

NO WAI! HOO WUDA GUEST!?


----------



## Cooli (Nov 2, 2010)

So like Ken gives old boi the stink eye. Agaard fights with ki? And a pebble to the head wakes Apachai up? And we all know you don't wake an injured beast from it's slumber


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2010)

nice, kenichi fought a master and got his ass kicked, but atleast he was trying to fight


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 2, 2010)

*APA! APA !APA! APACHAI!*


----------



## mali (Nov 2, 2010)

Woow after all the progress kenichi has made he still gets schooled easily by mid tier masters, Mui encountered the same master and got away with no injurs but she had to go all out.


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 2, 2010)

twinrasengan said:


> Woow after all the progress kenichi has made he still gets schooled easily by mid tier masters, Mui encountered the same master and got away with no injurs but she had to go all out.



You don't think Kenichi is a *little* banged up from fighting Koukin?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

So who were the idiots that kept claiming that Apachai was dead?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2010)

Feel like a dick but can't Apachai stay dead? It was such an epic end, that i don't want them to spoil it by bringing him back. tho it would suck that He wouldn't be abel to teach Kenichi anymore Muay Tai...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait...there were actually people here who though Apachi had died? 

When has such an important character in this series ever died and stay dead?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 2, 2010)

Fist through chest < Bond between master and disciple


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy crap the size difference between Kenichi and Barbarian Sword...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2010)

he wasn't dead obviously, cause everyone made such light of it, including kenichi's sister  it would have been more dramatic if he was really going to die, and considering no other characters have died and stayed dead besides kanoshou, it was easy to see why apachi would live 

But i still wish he died though, i mean that takes the feelings right out of the match


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

^ And Radin Tidat Jihan

But it was obvious that Apachai wasn't gonna die since the story wouldn't be the same and killing him really wouldn't teach anything that Kenichi didn't learn on his own


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2010)

Really, the only master Kenichi has that I can see possibly dying is Sakaki, specifically when he fights Silcardo Jenazad, but even then I don't think he'll die.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2010)

people die when they are killed  Or atleast that's what Shirou told me


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 2, 2010)

twinrasengan said:


> Woow after all the progress kenichi has made he still gets schooled easily by mid tier masters, Mui encountered the same master and got away with no injurs but she had to go all out.



dude are you trolling?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> dude are you trolling?



Must be.  How else can you explain him expecting injured Kenichi who just finished a harsh fight to perform as well as a totally fresh Miu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2010)

kenichi still has shown that his personality has come a long way, even if he gets hit, he doesn't back down in cowardly fear anymore, even from masters..that to me says a lot


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 2, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Must be.  How else can you explain him expecting injured Kenichi who just finished a harsh fight to perform as well as a totally fresh Miu?



indeed bro~

kenichi still manage to follow Agaard's instructions and was able to get passed the Master's attack.  He couldnt react against the second punch but at least he manage to accomplish something at that beat up state and the fight is not over still.   i believe kenichi is going to do something big against a mid-tier master level opponent

i know he is going to get help from Apachi but Kenichi should not be able to stand up and move and  he is the only one able to do so.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Love apachai, but it would have been all the better had he died


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Love apachai, but it would have been all the better had he died



See, I disagree.  Apachai is too young and innocent, it's the wrong time for him to die.  Out of all of Kenichi's masters he's the one I see as least likely to be killed.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm relieved. I knew Apachai wasn't going to die, but it's reassuring to see him up again. 



twinrasengan said:


> Woow after all the progress kenichi has made he still gets schooled easily by mid tier masters, Mui encountered the same master and got away with no injurs but she had to go all out.



Totes not fair to evaluate Kenichi on that little bit like that. I actually find it extremely impressive that he gave a master class that much trouble when he was already so fucked up and nearly finished.


----------



## Glued (Nov 3, 2010)

good to have him back.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, it would be odd to have the most innocent master die.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 3, 2010)

It would have been the most dramatic to have the most innocent die, which brings emotions in readers, which is good quality stuff.


----------



## notme (Nov 3, 2010)

I still think he is going to die.  You can survive for a short time with even hugely traumatic wounds, and I think this is pretty much what Apachai is doing now.  This way Kenichi at least gets to say goodbye and Apa can die with a smile on his face.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2010)

notme said:


> I still think he is going to die.  You can survive for a short time with even hugely traumatic wounds, and I think this is pretty much what Apachai is doing now.  This way Kenichi at least gets to say goodbye and Apa can die with a smile on his face.



Naw, if Apachai was going to die, he wouldn't be coming back from the dead right now.  We had multiple chapters of "Apachai is dead", it had it's time to sink in.  Now that he's back alive, it's highly unlikely that the mangaka will kill him again so soon.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 3, 2010)

notme said:


> I still think he is going to die.  You can survive for a short time with even hugely traumatic wounds, and I think this is pretty much what Apachai is doing now.  This way Kenichi at least gets to say goodbye and Apa can die with a smile on his face.



nope sorry,  it is not the type of manga to kill some of its main characters from the beginning.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 3, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't rule out him dying. This battle was definitely hinted at since Yami was introduced, the moment Apachai started talking about the Yami Muay Thai master, the mood definitely felt different from the rest of the manga for me. It could very well have been a foreshadowing of his death.
Also, him living still seems unlikely with the big ol' wound and yet again the "even if i die!" bit thrown in...

Of course, i could be wrong as this is not really that type of manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2010)

if it turns dramatic then there won't be any funny moments for a while afterward 

unless the mangaka wants to turn it into that kind of series, it points to him living,although i would like him to die


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh come on Apa, go ahead and die already!! 

i want my epic, dramatic, unexpected ending, not another happy one  




Fraust said:


> It would have been the most dramatic to have the most innocent die, which brings emotions in readers, which is good quality stuff.


[TRUTH]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2010)

Atleast its not Naruto where people die then come back to life


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 5, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Atleast its not Naruto where people die then come back to life



++ Reps. 


Naruto: "Imma make you believe it!!!!!" -Kyuubi Sage eyes flare the stare of pis god into Nagato- 

Nagato:"I...Believe it!" -Sacrifices life to revive everyone with broken jutstu unknown of-


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Nov 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> It would have been the most dramatic to have the most innocent die, which brings emotions in readers, which is good quality stuff.



No, not at all. Killing an innocent person does not necessarily equal it being dramatic. Nor is killing someone off the only means to bring emotion to a story.

To kill someone off correctly and have it be meaningful and great, it has to make sense and fit. Killing Apachai now would basically be killing him for the sake of killing him, and that kind of thing always sucks.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2010)

No, ti would let us know how serious this war is. Not only are the Ryozanpaku masters fighting other master class enemies, they are winning consistently and with no major repercussions/injuries. The only danger seems to come from when Kenichi and co fight, and even then you know they are going to win. Apachai dying would've let us know that even tho this is a 'good guys will win' storyline, no one is beyond death's reach, nd would have added much more tension to this series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2010)

When nobody dies in a life or death situation no matter what, the suspension of disbelief is suspended  What's the point of trying to make something dramatic when the conclusion is already known 

I'd rather the catchphrase not turn into "Nobody dies in Kenichi"


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Atleast its not Naruto where people die then come back to life


But isn't that exactly what happened 


Inuhanyou said:


> When nobody dies in a life or death situation no matter what, the suspension of disbelief is suspended  What's the point of trying to make something dramatic when the conclusion is already known
> 
> I'd rather the catchphrase not turn into "Nobody dies in Kenichi"


But people have died in Kenichi so it kind of makes it moot, it should be no "main characters" dies in Kenichi


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> No, not at all. Killing an innocent person does not necessarily equal it being dramatic. Nor is killing someone off the only means to bring emotion to a story.


Qualifying Apachai as innocent is really incorrect since he knew what he was going through when he started the battle and even stated it himself "I'll protect Kenichi even if I die"


The Mouthy Merc said:


> To kill someone off correctly and have it be meaningful and great, it has to make sense and fit. Killing Apachai now would basically be killing him for the sake of killing him, and that kind of thing always sucks.


I disagree, in this case it wouldn't be killing him off for the sake of killing since we got the bulk of Apachai's development during his battle and everything corresponding to his battle with Agaard was the basis to his character and was hinted a ways back, so I wouldn't undermine the decision of killing him there since once again it goes with his promise to protect Kenichi even if he dies I just don't approve of it being good for the tone of the manga which would switch for the dramatic f it happens which I just don't see working out for the series in the long run


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But isn't that exactly what happened



 Nope, I mean REALLY die  Not just "it looks like they're dead'. That was an extremely crappy copout on the part of Naruto, atleast with DB it happened fairly often so it wasn't like it took people by surprise 



> But people have died in Kenichi so it kind of makes it moot, it should be no "main characters" dies in Kenichi



Exactly one person has died in Kenichi  And he was a bad guy  For perspective, more badguys have died in Bleach than _any_ people have died in Kenichi, and its still legitimately mocked  

Make no mistake, im not trying to have a pissing contest about how many people can die in a series, i just wish that there was some balls on the part of shounen authors to give some real dramatic impact to their events beyond false 'gotcha' moments  It gets tiring seeing it over and over


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nope, I mean REALLY die  Not just "it looks like they're dead'. That was an extremely crappy copout on the part of Naruto, atleast with DB it happened fairly often so it wasn't like it took people by surprise


It's the same concept really, whether Apachai was actually dead or not and somehow sprung back to life because Kenichi was in danger the mangaka made the dramatic aftermath of it pretty nonsensical now, which was my point.




Inuhanyou said:


> Exactly *one person* has died in Kenichi  And he was a bad guy  For perspective, more badguys have died in Bleach than _any_ people have died in Kenichi, and its still legitimately mocked


Radin Tidat Jihan, Shō Kanō, and Miu's mother. Kenichi and Bleach are two completely different manga with completely different themes, a bodycount doesn't really work with Kenichi as oppose to Bleach and people mock Bleach for ALOT more reasons other than that, Kenichi isn't as popular as Bleach so not many would essentially have time to mock it for it's many flaws/


Inuhanyou said:


> Make no mistake, im not trying to have a pissing contest about how many people can die in a series, i just wish that there was some balls on the part of shounen authors to give some real dramatic impact to their events beyond false 'gotcha' moments  It gets tiring seeing it over and over


Well it's a shounen and for the most part you're not gonna find any quality storytelling in it given the demographic who reads it. In anycase Syun seems to be more busy trying to by pass the allowed censorship for the nudity in his manga than actually try to make it well worth engaging.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 7, 2010)

And here I was hoping that Apachai's death would kindas orta turn Agaard so that even tho he would be captured he would take over as Kenichi's Muay Thai instructor and teach him techniques while being imprisoned.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 7, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> And here I was hoping that Apachai's death would kindas orta turn Agaard so that even tho he would be captured he would take over as Kenichi's Muay Thai instructor and teach him techniques while being imprisoned.


That would never happen.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 7, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> And here I was hoping that Apachai's death would kindas orta turn Agaard so that even tho he would be captured he would take over as Kenichi's Muay Thai instructor and teach him techniques while being imprisoned.


Better idea, Apachai dies and Agaard takes his place in Ryouzanpaku

Tirawit joins shinpaku alliance


Hermit and Sougetsu were once mortal enemies of Kenichi & co after all, so why not do something similar here


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 8, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Better idea, Apachai dies and Agaard takes his place in Ryouzanpaku
> 
> Tirawit joins shinpaku alliance
> 
> ...



Umm no, there was no legit reason for Apachai to die..at all.  Anyone who actually thought he was gonna die forgot what manga they were reading.  Apachai just started teaching Kenichi..why would the author kill Apachai in his first real fight when he still has a LOT to teach Kenichi?  Apachai also is going to have tougher fights down the road assuming the manga doesn't end when the one-shadow nine fists are pwnt.  

Agaard can't teach Kenichi Muay Thai because he doesn't follow the same non-killing path that Ryouzanpaku  masters follow.  It would also be equally retarded for the masters to just take Agaard in despite the fact that he was after Kenichi.  He will go to that same facility that the rest of the defeated masters get locked up in.  

If you want main character deaths, read a seinen manga.  A shounen is not designed for that kind of writing and is aimed at a slightly less mature audience.  While it is a "mature" manga its still in the realm of shounen..if not barely.  I thought it was well written, because it had ppl guessing for weeeks.  If you make your readers second guess themselves about what you're going to do, you are doing a great job as a writer.  That suspense sparked a lot of discussion, and there was no unnecessary deaths of key characters.

I've always said that killing main characters is a cheap way of adding drama.  Its less about death and more about making readers wonder whats going to happen.  No one should've thought Apachai was going to die anyway, he's Kenichi's only Muay Thai teacher and thus has plot shield until Kenichi is a master in his own right.  And beating Agaard was apart of Apachai's plot, thus him dying would be lame to say the least.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's a legitimate reason. It's war. Agaard was stronger. There doesn't have to be a far down the line plot point for why Apachai dies. Or anyone for that matter. They fight, they lose. And we have seen that Agaard is trying to save Kenichi right now. it's not that much of a stretch that since he was the one to kill Apachai he takes up the role as master to Apachai's disciple. You say it's a cheap way to add drama. But look at bleach. We've had people kill opponents with simple slashes of their swords, yet good guys have had their inside ripped out, stabbed in the heart (Hinamori has been stabbed twice, now) and cut in half, yet they still live. Where is the drama? where is the tension?


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 8, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Here's a legitimate reason. It's war. Agaard was stronger. There doesn't have to be a far down the line plot point for why Apachai dies. Or anyone for that matter. They fight, they lose. And we have seen that Agaard is trying to save Kenichi right now. it's not that much of a stretch that since he was the one to kill Apachai he takes up the role as master to Apachai's disciple. You say it's a cheap way to add drama. But look at bleach. We've had people kill opponents with simple slashes of their swords, yet good guys have had their inside ripped out, stabbed in the heart (Hinamori has been stabbed twice, now) and cut in half, yet they still live. Where is the drama? where is the tension?



Drama is a genre, and if thats what you want you are obviously reading the wrong type of manga.  This manga is not supposed to be dramatic, its not supposed to be really serious..its a typical "hero saves the world" sort of thing.  "Kids" don't want to see drama, or real-world consequences in a manga.  Kids want to see boobs, action, and gags...all of which Kenichi delivers on.  You are obviously too old to read a manga aimed at adolescents.  So either read something more mature, or just accept the manga for what it is and read on.  

Every manga/story aims at a certain demographic and takes on a certain genre.  If you are going to criticize anything about a piece of work, you need to take into account its intended demographic and the genre it claims.  Analyze the story within that demographic and genre, and then make criticisms based on all that.  

If you want main character deaths, drama, and real-life consequences..for god sakes read a mature manga.  Bleach is aimed at 13 yr olds, what 13 yr old really cares about that sort of thing?  When it comes to storytelling one size does not fit all.  You obviously have a certain taste, so you should read mangas/genres that appeal to your age bracket AND your taste.  Thats like me criticizing a fairy tale for not being realistic.  For god sakes its a Fairy tale aimed at children.  I will not and cannot expect it to have themes that appeal to my age bracket or level of maturity.

Now from a storytelling point of view, having Apachai die would pretty  much break the plot thats been set up so far.  So yes, there really does need to be a reason lol.  Unlike real life, story actually has a structure and specific progression.  And Agaard wasn't stronger fyi, they were evenly matched.  So the fight should have, as it did, ended in a draw..not Apachai's death.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 8, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> Umm no, there was no legit reason for Apachai to die..at all.


The fact he foreshadowed and hinted his own death in battle against Agaard since a loong time ago doesn't count now?



> Anyone who actually thought he was gonna die forgot what manga they were reading.  Apachai just started teaching Kenichi..why would the author kill Apachai in his first real fight when he still has a LOT to teach Kenichi?


 Agaard is there to teach Kenichi now, a role he's already beginning to take 



> Apachai also is going to have tougher fights down the road assuming the manga doesn't end when the one-shadow nine fists are pwnt.


The manga will end when Yami gets pwned, nothing indicates otherwise, just look at the incredibly slow pace. This wasn't just another fight for Apa, it was THE fight of his life. The flashbacks should have made that more than clear.

So there's nothing bigger for him coming, and Agaard can fulfill his role as Kenichi's master, like hes ALREADY doing now. Apa's death can give a good foreclosure to Apa's role, redeeming Agaard's character at the same time. This is better than Apa becoming pointless and falling into obscurity from now on.



> Agaard can't teach Kenichi Muay Thai because he doesn't follow the same non-killing path that Ryouzanpaku  masters follow.


His fight with Apachai has renewed his respect for the way of katsujin ken. He can teach kenichi just like he taught Apachai.  



> It would also be equally retarded for the masters to just take Agaard in despite the fact that he was after Kenichi.  He will go to that same facility that the rest of the defeated masters get locked up in.


Like you said, this a shonen. A sincere apology from Agaard and the fact that he's honoring Apachai's memory by teaching Kenichi, should be enough for him to be accepted by Ryouzanpaku




AMtrack said:


> Drama is a genre, and if thats what you want you are obviously reading the wrong type of manga.  This manga is not supposed to be dramatic, its not supposed to be really serious..its a typical "hero saves the world" sort of thing.  "Kids" don't want to see drama, or real-world consequences in a manga.  Kids want to see boobs, action, and gags...all of which Kenichi delivers on.  You are obviously too old to read a manga aimed at adolescents.  So either read something more mature, or just accept the manga for what it is and read on.
> 
> - snip-


Why this manga must be reduced to such limited and preconceived stereotypes? sheesh, if the mangaka wants to experiment with different things and risky plot twists, then let him do it. And stop underestimating the intelligence of teenagers by generalizing so much, some of them might value some originality and maturity in the pieces of fiction they read from time to time. I was a Vertigo comics fan when i was like 14.

Also, how is the mangaka going to explain Apachai living through a hole the size of a tree trunk in his abdomen?


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 8, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> The fact he foreshadowed and hinted his own death in battle against Agaard since a loong time ago doesn't count now?
> 
> Agaard is there to teach Kenichi now, a role he's already beginning to take
> 
> ...



All that is well and good, but Agaard already has a disciple.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 8, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> All that is well and good, but Agaard already has a disciple.


Tirawit will probably dump Agaard voluntarily, once he realizes how much his master has changed after this fight, 

He wont cope well with Agaard respecting the way of Katsujin-ken, protecting Kenichi etc, and that will leave room for Kenichi to take Tirawit's place as Agaard's disciple


----------



## BVB (Nov 9, 2010)

agaard is awesome, but he can't measure with the greatness that is APANCH and CHAIKICK


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 9, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> agaard is awesome, but he can't measure with the greatness that is APANCH and CHAIKICK


Apachai learnt those techniques from Agaard


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Apachai learnt those techniques from Agaard



not (entirely) true


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2010)

Agaard was Apachi's big brother in a sense and helped him learn Muay Thai, but he, Apachi, was taught by the same master Agaard is under. Agaard will NOT leave his current disciple for Kenichi, thats one piece level writing that doesn't belong in my history strongest disciple.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 9, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> not (entirely) true


Agaard is the origin of APANCH and CHAI KICK according to chapter 404




ChocolateBar999 said:


> (HSDK's bodycount)
> 
> Radin Tidat Jihan, Shō Kanō, and Miu's mother.


Also, the 49 dudes Alexander Gaidar killed in chapter 270


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah they mention their master when Agaard goes and rapes all the other masters.


----------



## BVB (Nov 10, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Agaard is the origin of APANCH and CHAI KICK according to chapter 404
> 
> 
> Also, the 49 dudes Alexander Gaidar killed in chapter 270



agaard showed him how to do a PUNCH and a KICK

but apachai perfected these lowly attack forms into APANCH and CHAI KICK


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 10, 2010)

raws are out, bitches!


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



have to say,this put a smile on my face...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> have to say,this put a smile on my face...





Hosting file fail..

Edit:

Jesus Christ..that has got to be the single most brutal hit I have ever seen in this manga..

It's like the hammer of God..


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Such Impressive display of power for a guy with one foot on the grave 

I wonder if rasta swordsman died


----------



## aegon (Nov 10, 2010)

ok guys thanks for the raw, here your reward:

his boss seems genuinely disappointed about losing him as a worker


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2010)

If 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 apachai dies, i will DANCE  he had a great send off, and an excellent one last hurrah


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The shinigami only gave him a little more time to save Kenichi and to say his final goodbye

Ryouzanpaku Agaard, here we come!


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 10, 2010)

I call it. Agaard will move to Ryouzanpaku, where he'll teach Kenichi and develop a relation of antagonism with Honoka. 

He'll probably become Shigure's pimp daddy too.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 10, 2010)

That's only possible if Appachai dies


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 10, 2010)

That's why Apa must be true to his word and die already


----------



## Cooli (Nov 10, 2010)

But I doubt Agaard will switch. He already has a disciple 


He may teach Ken some new tricks, but I doubt he'll actully become his new full-on master


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Kenichi should be a badass


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 10, 2010)

The punch you don't let children see.


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




4 doublespreads for one APANCH and miu / shigure fanservice.. awesome


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2010)

Chapter is out.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> Chapter is out.



Fuck yes..Apachai's
*Spoiler*: __ 



 last heavenly punch..and he even let that wimp live..


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2010)

the most epic chapter ever.


----------



## Glued (Nov 11, 2010)

He's dead Jim.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 11, 2010)

Now that's what apunch should look like.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2010)

i wonder how agaard will take his turn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2010)

hopefully he stays dead this time  no offense to the apachai fans out there, but...


----------



## Punpun (Nov 11, 2010)

Scary ! That's what Apa was. 

R.I.P Apa, you were too pure for this world. 

This arc is easily one of the best in the serie.


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2010)

It is by far the best arc for me.

APANCH / CHAI KICK / epic master/student battle in one room at the same time / AGAARD!! / Apa's past / APAANCH!!! / fanservice

epic awesome gar arc.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 11, 2010)

As much as I love Apachai, I do find myself hoping that he dies and Agaard takes over as Kenichi's Muay Thai master. I just think that would be an amazingly brave turn of events.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

That was an awesome chapter. Apachi's level of commitment to protecting Kenichi can not be denied. Is this really the end for him though?


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2010)

My favorite arc/fight so far. One of the reasons being, the fight between the masters really didn't have much malice as the other fights did. It was just like a match that was destined to happen and they both gave it their all. Neither wanted to kill the other and neither hated the other, they just had 2 different paths and wanted to see which was better. I wouldn't be surprised if Agaard becomes Kenichi's teacher and I wouldn't see Koukin being a prick about it and leaving agaard. I think Kenichi smacked some sense into him as well.   APACHAIII   Man, its one thing to crush Kenichi's renewed faith bout apachai, with him being there and all, but why does the author have to crush shigure's heart?!  if he really does die. and if he lives, i would accept that he cannot fight anymore. that'd be it.


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2010)

Loved the Shigure and Miu Fanservice

Im sad but happy, I dont want appachi to die, but atleast he died protecting kenichi and was devoted to being a good person and helping people, hopefully this will teach agaard something


----------



## Cooli (Nov 11, 2010)

Epicness. 

An epic attack (though I was hoping it did more damage), Miu's clothes getting shredded indirectly because of said attack, and a random showing of Shigure in nothing but her underwear.


----------



## Spike31589 (Nov 11, 2010)

apa goes out the way he should being a straight pimp hero. Hopefully this will cause kenichi to want to honor apa and perfect the muy thai skills that he was taught


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 11, 2010)

Apa pulling a Kamina....
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Nov 11, 2010)

Man, what an awesome chapter, can't wait for the next one.

Also, I really hope Apachai doesn't die here.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2010)

If Apachai bites the dust, it'd be epic as Kittan's.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 11, 2010)

wow chibi apa sitting with his cat was a pretty epic panel.

perfect mix of epic and  imo.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2010)

Honestly, if Apachai dies here, I'll be surprised and it's not often a manga surprises me.


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 11, 2010)

Naw he won't die.  Shigure said "He's alive", and no longer seemed worried about it.  It was also reconfirmed that he "shouldn't live much longer" with the wounds he has.  So I imagine he will survive if he gets immediate attention.  He's def about to go unconscious though.  

Honestly if Apachai were to really die he would've died already.  Honestly this is how not killing main characters should be done.  If an author can make you believably think he'll kill a character, he's doing a good job...even if you know deep down its highly unlikely.  Same trick wont work twice though, so he'll have to spread it out if he plans for anymore close calls.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 11, 2010)

Apa is saying himself he is dead.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2010)

Apa is dead 

You don't fake death twice   If he was going to live he would not have bothered saying anything about the shinigami


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> Naw he won't die.  Shigure said "He's alive", and no longer seemed worried about it.  It was also reconfirmed that he "shouldn't live much longer" with the wounds he has.  So I imagine he will survive if he gets immediate attention.  He's def about to go unconscious though.
> 
> Honestly if Apachai were to really die he would've died already.  Honestly this is how not killing main characters should be done.  If an author can make you believably think he'll kill a character, he's doing a good job...even if you know deep down its highly unlikely.  Same trick wont work twice though, so he'll have to spread it out if he plans for anymore close calls.



Kamina died in a similar way, are you saying that death was badly done?


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 11, 2010)

For the sake of this manga, let's just hope Apachai is really dead



-Ender- said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Agaard becomes Kenichi's teacher and I wouldn't see Koukin being a prick about it and leaving agaard. I think Kenichi smacked some sense into him as well.


Hey, maybe he'll teach both of them

that way history could repeat itself in future


----------



## Laxus (Nov 11, 2010)

Apachi was a monster this chapter.

I think he's probably dead though


----------



## Cooli (Nov 11, 2010)

Apachai thinks he's dead. Watch, Ma and Mr. Mustache will heal him up good and proper


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 11, 2010)

If Apachi dies... I will cry , no joke.


But the other masters are medical masters and they will be able to save him.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 11, 2010)

Fan service was quite nice.

Apachai was quite awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> If Apachi dies... I will cry , no joke.
> 
> 
> But the other masters are medical masters and they will be able to save him.



You mean you didnt tear up this chap ?


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 11, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> You mean you didnt tear up this chap ?



Oh I did... stupid apachi


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 11, 2010)

I refuse to believe he's gone.

Don't leave me, Apachai!


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 11, 2010)

If Apachi dies ..... he will do it standing up like WB.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> If Apachi dies ..... he will do it standing up like WB.



The most manliest way of em' all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> If Apachi dies ..... he will do it standing up like WB.



don't bring that do nothing in my kenichi thread.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 12, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> If Apachi dies ..... he will do it standing up like WB.



apachi already did more than that


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Kamina died in a similar way, are you saying that death was badly done?



Not at all, I said this is how NOT killing a character should be done.  I made no comment on good/bad deaths.  If he were to die, it would be an epic death.  If he were to live, it'd be an epic way of building suspense.  If a lot of ppl can think he believably died that is great storytelling, regardless if he actually dies or not.

I dont think he's dead just because Agaard could not teach Kenichi Muay Thai.  Apachai and Agaard's muay thai are very different and follow different philosophies.  Kenichi doesn't fight to kill, but Agaard does.  His Muay Thai is only suitable for Koukin, and is useless for someone like Kenichi.  I know everyone likes Agaard, hell I do too, but its downright improbable for someone like him to teach Kenichi.  Agaard can't move for months anyway, and because he is part of the one-shadow nine fists, he will be moved to Big Lock.

If Apachai were to die it would mean the end of Kenichi learning Muay Thai.  This is why I don't think Apachai is dead, especially since Shigure just said "Hes alive".  Sure he can still die but for many a plot reason Agaard just simply can't teach Kenichi non-killing Muay Thai.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Either way dead or alive we have to wait a week to find out


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> Not at all, I said this is how NOT killing a character should be done.  I made no comment on good/bad deaths.  If he were to die, it would be an epic death.  If he were to live, it'd be an epic way of building suspense.  If a lot of ppl can think he believably died that is great storytelling, regardless if he actually dies or not.
> 
> I dont think he's dead just because Agaard could not teach Kenichi Muay Thai.  Apachai and Agaard's muay thai are very different and follow different philosophies.  Kenichi doesn't fight to kill, but Agaard does.  His Muay Thai is only suitable for Koukin, and is useless for someone like Kenichi.  I know everyone likes Agaard, hell I do too, but its downright improbable for someone like him to teach Kenichi.  Agaard can't move for months anyway, and because he is part of the one-shadow nine fists, he will be moved to Big Lock.
> 
> If Apachai were to die it would mean the end of Kenichi learning Muay Thai.  This is why I don't think Apachai is dead, especially since Shigure just said "Hes alive".  Sure he can still die but for many a plot reason Agaard just simply can't teach Kenichi non-killing Muay Thai.



people want bad big three style writing in my kenichi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.407 is out.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 15, 2010)

Master class surgery?


----------



## drunken lee (Nov 15, 2010)

i am so glad Apachi is going to make it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2010)

Aaaannd, all the air was sucked out of the room 

Owell


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope he makes it through the surgery

Fanservice


----------



## Rowel (Nov 15, 2010)

OHOHOH MAN THIS CHAPTER


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like apachai is gonna live. lol @ miu and sakaki. akisame is badass as fuck. and holy shit did the elder flip a tank.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 15, 2010)

More fanservice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

Akisame is like the McGuyver of Medicine 
Leave it to him to cheat the very nature of life and death.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 15, 2010)

Sakaki's Alcohol-chan saves the day again.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 15, 2010)

See, told ya Apachai wasn't going to die.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2010)

yes well, the unnecessary circle jerk wasn't appreciated all the same  As a series, its expected....but then, there's no reason to put those kinds of scenario's in the series if that's the case


----------



## Epik High (Nov 15, 2010)

Akisame to the rescue.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 15, 2010)

OH! I SO CALLED IT!!!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2010)

Next week (or the week after) Shinpaku alliance gets attacked. I'm calling it


----------



## Cooli (Nov 15, 2010)

They have no reason to be attacked. Most likely they beat Kenichi up for lying to them after he and the others return all wounded and stuff


----------



## Glued (Nov 15, 2010)

Damn, I WANTED BLOOD, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!

I WANTED MORE SACRIFICES, MORE DEATH, MORE GLORIOUS CARNAGE!!!

[Youtube]ZAfPGgzcOVY[/Youtube]


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, Honoka is developing fine it seems.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2010)

im curious that akisame just appeared there considering it took miu like 5 chapters to get to where kenichi was, and akisame let her go because she had a bad feeling all cryptic  i think the mangaka may have decided apachai would live only  recently


----------



## Fraust (Nov 15, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Well, Honoka is developing fine it seems.



You seen them thighs? I thought I was the only one that noticed.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 15, 2010)

to all those who thought Apa was really going to die:






*LOL*


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> yes well, the unnecessary circle jerk wasn't appreciated all the same  As a series, its expected....but then, there's no reason to put those kinds of scenario's in the series if that's the case



As I'd said earlier in the thread.  Once Apachai had come back to life, there was no way he would die again.  See, the emotional impact of his death already hit people, there was little point in killing him again, the impact was gone.

This isn't about some circle jerk, it's about trying to show how I came to my earlier conclusion.

The idea of one of Kenichi's masters dying isn't impossible, but you're never going to see one die and then come back to life only to die again.  Additionally, Apachai is pretty much the least likely of all his masters to die due to his incredible innocence.  If any of his masters will die, it'll likely be Sakaki.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah but the death would have been meaningful in a way that shows that sometimes death even of the greatest people can be so meaningless.


----------



## BVB (Nov 16, 2010)

sakaki was awesome this chapter.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Nov 16, 2010)

I predict Miu did sense a Shadow 9 master around... that master will arrive to land the finishing blow to kill Agaard. This can show the contrasts between the 2 school of thoughts.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but the death would have been meaningful in a way that shows that sometimes death even of the greatest people can be so meaningless.



That lesson may be taught in this manga at some point, it's just that it's not going to be Apachai who dies to teach that lesson.  He's far too innocent of a character, too childlike.  No mangaka writing this style of manga is going to kill a character like that.  Sakaki is far more likely to die than Apachai and even he isn't super likely to die.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 16, 2010)

Enclave said:


> See, told ya Apachai wasn't going to die.



Thank goodness.  Apachai's one of my faves.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey! Apachai isn't dead! Whadda surprise, amirite  ??

Akisame stole the show this chapter though. His entrance dialogue had me rofl-ing IRL.

"Let's distort nature!" "Let's challenge the second law of thermodynamic! That is medicine!" Epic shit right there, yo.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked that 2-page spread in Kenichi. ApachOWNED.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2010)

Akisame entering the scene like a BOSS IN TEKKEN


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2010)

well hopefully kenichi is shown more often now, the masters are now officially boring


----------



## Epik High (Nov 16, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> sakaki was awesome this chapter.



Agreed


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 18, 2010)

nice growth for Kenichi and damn,  that dark power that Miu was sensing was Apachi, though it was Sakaki and his power level since he didnt know if Appachi was dead or not.

i wonder how powerful kenichi is right now?  i dont know if he improved alot since they say he is slow learner and talent wise he sucks but is hard working.   so far he just applied what he learn to defeat his opponent.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 18, 2010)

so the strongest attack a disciple of miu's caliber can muster is just worth a pinky to a master class of Sakaki's caliber 

also..damn Akisame may have some small scale reality warping right there


----------



## Punpun (Nov 18, 2010)

Sakaki was on terminator mode. Imagine if he met the swordsmaster.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 18, 2010)

Raviene said:


> so the strongest attack a disciple of miu's caliber can muster is just worth a pinky to a master class of Sakaki's caliber
> 
> also..damn Akisame may have some small scale reality warping right there



That wasn't a pinky and he did comment it hurt.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 18, 2010)

What hurted him was to not be recognised.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 18, 2010)

Sakaki was awesome this chapter.


----------



## armorknight (Nov 18, 2010)

Raviene said:


> so the strongest attack a disciple of miu's caliber can muster is just worth a pinky to a master class of Sakaki's caliber
> 
> also..damn Akisame may have some small scale reality warping right there



Miu is one of the most over-hyped characters in the manga though. She'll always be portrayed as "above" Kenichi as a running gag even though the truth of the matter is that he could defeat Miu now quite handily if he went at her without holding back at all. Of course, that will never happen because she's a girl and she's the girl that he likes.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Nov 18, 2010)

Seems like Manga Stream just deleted every trace of HSDK on their site... Hope they didn't drop the series again...




x_danny_x said:


> i wonder how powerful kenichi is right now?  i dont know if he improved alot since they say he is slow learner and talent wise he sucks but is hard working.   so far he just applied what he learn to defeat his opponent.



Slow learner? Talent-wise, he sucks? You realize the masters are just fucking with him when they say that, right? I would have thought that was obvious...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah, when you think about it, Kenichi is equal to hermit, who was training long before him, since he was a kid..and miu as well, even takeda..yet they're all in the same range...for kenichi to have increased his power that much in just a year from being a weakling, something's definitely off with his adaptability, or the masters are fuckin with him and he's a genius type


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Nov 19, 2010)

They're definitely not honest with him. Remember that one comment? "You're not allowed to compliment your disciple until he's on his deathbed" or something like that. 

It's especially true with Kenichi who is emotionally immature. He would totally let it go to his head and have a negative effect if his masters were honest about his skills, and really, general amazingness. Like you say, it's been what, around a year? And he's already pretty close to being the greatest disciple already? Not to mention he's approaching the level of Miu, who's been a direct apprentice of the Elder for her whole life? That really is amazing and it took not only an inordinate amount of hard work, but skill and learning ability as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2010)

armorknight said:


> Miu is one of the most over-hyped characters in the manga though. She'll always be portrayed as "above" Kenichi as a running gag even though the truth of the matter is that he could defeat Miu now quite handily if he went at her without holding back at all. Of course, that will never happen because she's a girl and she's the girl that he likes.



No actually She's still above him even if slightly.

She's above even Sho level and Kenichi could only beat him when he was unconscious.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 19, 2010)

*throws two cents*

Nah, i prefer to NOT doubt the word of the masters. Who am i to do that?

I prefer to believe that Kenichi is, indeed, a talentless sack of failure. The only reason he's been successful so far is because he's a hardworker who happens to be trained by *the strongest in history*. Current Kenichi is a result  of combining hardwork + having the best / strongest masters in history. Nobody else has received training from all of them at the same time. Miu was trained by Hayato alone. Kensei, was trained by Hayato, Ma Kensei and Akisame. Sakaki and Apachai never had a disciple before, neither Shigure (most likely). 

Only Kenichi has been trained thoroughly by all the masters. Such quality teachers + Kenichi's hardwork, make possible for Kenichi to compete with the best disciples out there, but it doesn't change the fact that Kenichi is talentless and a wuss by nature

If there was another Ryouzanpaku disciple instead of Kenichi, a fighter with real, innate talent like Kisara or Siegfried, that fighter would be >>>>> Kenichi already, probably Salaryman's level or above, at this point


----------



## Raviene (Nov 19, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> That wasn't a pinky and he did comment it hurt.



*Spoiler*: __ 








im pretty sure its a pinky... dont worry i know you were distracted by Miu's fan service but when we have Shigure, Renka and Rachelle... she's invisible to me


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

It was his pinky.

As if a measly miu kick would require more than one finger of sakaki-shishou.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 19, 2010)

he didn't say the attack to his pinky hurt, he said it hurt (emotionally) that she couldn't distinguish his ki from the enemy's.

double fail, noob


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't forget that if the Ryozanpaku masters were to fight each other, Sakaki would "probably be the last one standing", or something along those lines


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> Don't forget that if the Ryozanpaku masters were to fight each other, Sakaki would "probably be the last one standing", or something along those lines



Oh I am sorry,you misspelled "Elder" as "Sakaki"!:33


----------



## Raviene (Nov 19, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh I am sorry,you misspelled "Elder" as "Sakaki"!:33



to his defense i don't think you can put Elder in their class...its just unfair


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, but that still doesn't explain what happened to Akisame...


----------



## Punpun (Nov 19, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> *throws two cents*
> 
> Nah, i prefer to NOT doubt the word of the masters. Who am i to do that? (...)



Someoone who has an IQ superior to Kenichi ?


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh I am sorry,you misspelled "Elder" as "Sakaki"!:33


I was refering to that one chapter when Honoka asked the masters who is the strongest. Only Sakaki had the guts to say that he would win, that's when he became my favorite 

And of course excluding the Elder, since he's a beast from another dimension.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2010)

PPsycho said:


> I was refering to that one chapter when Honoka asked the masters who is the strongest. Only Sakaki had the guts to say that he would win, that's when he became my favorite
> 
> And of course excluding the Elder, since he's a beast from another dimension.



Oh goddamnit,I want to see his son!

I want to see motherfucking Saiga already!


Also obligatory :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy-H-KJRYbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2010)

"Ramrod challenge phase one. Head'em up move'em out. Power stride and ready to ride!"

That's my childhood alright, also one of the most catchy opening theme's I've heard, still got it on my mp3 player. 

And yes, clash of the Furinjis is bound to happen, might even surpass the Apachai-Agaard fight


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

damn! Just read on their forum.

It's a shame. They provided the best HQ scan for HSDK


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2010)

From what I read there, they weren't asked to drop One Piece, Naruto or Bleach.  However if they are asked to drop them it sounds like they will.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2010)

Since when do I read Rosario+Vampire or whatever that is?


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2010)

Listen, people sclantate obscure stuff such as  Blaster Knuckles (Seinen) or Kitchen Princess (Shoujo).

Kenichi seems to be pretty popular shounen manga, we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Glued (Nov 19, 2010)

Probably not.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2010)

Then how do you suggest we (and by we I mean I myself because I care little about others on this forum) get their weekly dose of HSDK?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2010)

Blahblahblah  reading manga illegally is bound with perils, you all knew that 

We'll manage


----------



## aegon (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't worry guys, I will continue with my translation, and I was also contacted by a member of frenky house that wants to pick up the series using my trans. So you are covered


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2010)

That sounds kindof bullshit to me  But do we know that for sure or is it just speculation


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2010)

TLR === ???


----------



## Cooli (Nov 20, 2010)

Such a shame


----------



## aegon (Nov 21, 2010)

It seems that kenichi's manga was licenzed for north america, and this is the cause of all this mess. Also the ones who contacted me told that they would not do the translation for that very reason...
I hope that at least I can find the raws to do translations because they are quite hard to find...


----------



## Ender (Nov 21, 2010)

keishou's gonna be a while cause the guy in charge of the kenichi releases has disappeared .....


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

What a fucking disappointment, licensing just as people were in suspense.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol, mayne.


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 23, 2010)

found the scans :
ch.15

need translation


I can haz cheezburger?


----------



## blueblip (Nov 23, 2010)

Will you settle for a White Castle slider  ?


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 23, 2010)

I wantz mah cheezburger!!!


----------



## blueblip (Nov 23, 2010)

You're too fussy.

Here. Take.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 23, 2010)

Dat cover.


----------



## aegon (Nov 23, 2010)

the raw quite sucks and I have already done 3 hours of japanese today. Anyway I translated the 4 first pages and share them with you for thanking you for the raw. By Tomorrow evening(GTM+1) I will finish it hoping in a better raw:

1
Battle 408: the end of the fight
Long sword club, Himeno Makoto will inform you of about a new development\\
2
An unknown ceiling...\\
Now, what was I doing before coming here?\\
This is koetsugi sensei’s bone clinic\\
Oh, I remember, after that we...\\
This way!\\
3
Quick! The airplane is going to leave\\
Not bad old man\\
But if you can pull out a thing like this, even if the first flight was a good one, you were quite stingy\\
hey sasakaki-kun\\inspector honmaki, we are indebted with you\\
hahaha, because it became quite a big thing, the anti yami faction in the government seemed quite confused and told me: “we need your help from Okinawa”\\
he, if this is the case they should have been ready for this mess\\
whou is... apachai?\\
akisame-don already brought him here\\
4
I cannot believe this! To be alive with such wounds...\\
Look at this treatment. To be able to do this with a primitive tool... he has an ability of artistical level\\
Apachai: CANNOT READ CUTTED
He is tough, I never seen in my live a living thing with this toughness!\\
Good\\
Finally I gathered some decent tools. With this I can do a reliable treatment\\
Ehi don’t you intend to do a difficult surgical operation in the middle of a flight right?\\
Yes\\I do\\
You if you leave this men to him then he will be all right. He is one of his close friends but he is refereed in a special way even by famous surgeons because he is a prominent and noted doctor from Japan\\


----------



## Ender (Nov 23, 2010)

forget the cover!!! dat page 15!!!


----------



## aegon (Nov 23, 2010)

damn it, I did it again,
Right here...
night guys


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Aegon


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

aegon said:


> damn it, I did it again,
> Right here...
> night guys


Thanks for the trans. I have a feeling that you're translating everything literally. That's why some of the sentences come out pretty weird. I take it English isn't your first language (neither is mine btw). Anyway, great job with the translation. It's great to see that HSDK lives on.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 24, 2010)

Am i imagining things or Kenichi looks...older? 

lol, the stress of the fight was so much that it actually aged him


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2010)

he justs looks like a G now cause he is one


----------



## aegon (Nov 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Thanks for the trans. I have a feeling that you're translating everything literally. That's why some of the sentences come out pretty weird. I take it English isn't your first language (neither is mine btw). Anyway, great job with the translation. It's great to see that HSDK lives on.



Yeah you are right, I try to be quite litteral to make the reader fell the sense better. But you know especially with japanese, you have a strong trade-off between sense and consistency with the original.

But when I have the time to check it, it should sound much better


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks a tonne Aegon, and pass along thanks to your friend too. The quality of that scan really doesn't seem that bad to me. Bonus points for using a cbz file.

Still, hopefully a good group does pick this up sooner rather then later.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 25, 2010)

Great work on the scan. The Shinpaku Alliance continues to be sidelined. This is getting as bad as if not worse than Bleach with the Main Character making all his allies redundant.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 27, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Great work on the scan. The Shinpaku Alliance continues to be sidelined. This is getting as bad as if not worse than Bleach with the Main Character making all his allies redundant.


Worse, considering Shinpaku actually has good characters, unlike Ichigo's boring ass friends.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 27, 2010)

At least Renka made an appearance. I wonder why he even bothered having her go to the same school and join Shinpaku if her appearances were going to remain as low if not decrease from when she was working at her uncles restuarant


----------



## blueblip (Nov 27, 2010)

But this was something we all knew was going to happen. Ultimately, it's a fight between YAMI and Ryozanpaku, and Kenichi is the only one who'll get to fight YOMI. And apart from YOMI, who else is there for Shinpaku Alliance to fight?

I mean, it's pretty clear that no one in the SA (apart from Kenichi, Tanimoto, Miu, and Renka) would stand a chance against a YOMI opponent. Which is a shame, because I've always secretly wanted Takeda to take down a YOMI member by himself, just so he could get some badass points.

Hell, even at the D of D tournament, everyone else got to show off. Takeda just got that lame black ops loser.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 27, 2010)

What about Sieg? He's almost master class, right?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2010)

He was the closest to master class among the alliance. Everyone has the potential to become a master in the alliance, its just that only takeda and freya has a master.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 27, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Worse, considering* Shinpaku actually has good characters*, unlike Ichigo's boring ass friends.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 28, 2010)

As far as being more interesting than Ichigo's allies I'd agree as far as being more interesting than Kenichi I'd say he's wrong. That being said we'd occasionally like to see someone other than Kenichi take centre stage for a bit and such instances are becoming increasingly rare.



blueblip said:


> But this was something we all knew was going to happen. Ultimately, it's a fight between YAMI and Ryozanpaku, and Kenichi is the only one who'll get to fight YOMI. And apart from YOMI, who else is there for Shinpaku Alliance to fight?



There's all the lesser disciples who seem to spring out of the woodwork then there's the quasi-masters who can be beaten by disciples fighting in concert.  



> I mean, it's pretty clear that no one in the SA (apart from Kenichi, Tanimoto, Miu, and Renka) would stand a chance against a YOMI opponent. Which is a shame, because I've always secretly wanted Takeda to take down a YOMI member by himself, just so he could get some badass points.
> 
> Hell, even at the D of D tournament, everyone else got to show off. Takeda just got that lame black ops loser.



I'm not suggesting every member of the Alliance get a one on one fight but as things stand we get Kenichi all the time with a side order of Miu. We'll see Tanimoto fight since he's now back on the bad guys side. Hopefully, Renka's rematch with Rachel doesn't devolve into fanservice like their first fight. The others can fight some fodder disciples and such like and I'll be happy enough


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2010)

I Agree with the >Bleach part.

The only interesting thing in that are the character designs, people that treasure style over substance sure love that manga.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 28, 2010)

Gin > Sieg > Ishida > other Shinpaku alliance characters > Most other characters in any form of entertainment > Richard Simmons >  Bleach characters outside of some captains and Espada


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2010)

And then Kishi


----------



## viduka0101 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Scans:*

Ch.18


----------



## Ender (Dec 1, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

That's one sexy cover


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

The girls in HSDK never disappoint.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Fraust said:


> *Nnoitra* > Gin > Sieg > Ishida > other Shinpaku alliance characters > Most other characters in any form of entertainment > Richard Simmons >  Bleach characters outside of some captains and Espada


I'm not angry, I'm just saying...


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 1, 2010)

So it looks like Kenichi is going to possibly be separated from the masters and/or Miu for a little bit? Miu definitely seemed to be really worried and it looked like she was holding something back. Don't know how i feel about all that, if it's the case.

At least the people who wanted to see more of the SA should be happy. They look like they'll factor into the next arc.


----------



## aegon (Dec 1, 2010)

eh?? Someone translated the chapther!!
Aizen and the Art of War



Anyway renka is the hottest one in that picture!!!


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 1, 2010)

aegon said:


> eh?? Someone translated the chapther!!
> Aizen and the Art of War
> 
> 
> ...




Man, you kick ass. Thanks a tonne.


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

i just noticed.

the spread is missing freya.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 1, 2010)

I want Yami female master fanservice.

What's her name?


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

Kushinada Mikumo


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 1, 2010)

aegon said:


> eh?? Someone translated the chapther!!
> Aizen and the Art of War
> 
> 
> ...



As an ass man and her simply being overall hotter I'm going to have to go with Shigure. If Renka was in the same pose as Shigure it'd be a much closer battle. I'm surprised Rachel has such narrow hips but I expect it's simply how she's standing that's making it look that way.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

Möhrensalat said:


> i just noticed.
> 
> the spread is missing freya.



Kisara is missing as well 


Oh wait nvm


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 1, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Kisara is missing as well
> 
> 
> Oh wait nvm



The person you think is Kisara is actually Honoka. One has red hair and nice legs while the other has brown hair and an underaged ass, she's probably shorter as well. The only thing they share is their hairstyle


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> The person you think is Kisara is actually Honoka. One has red hair and nice legs while the other has brown hair and an underaged ass, she's probably shorter as well. The only thing they share is their hairstyle



Well,at least Hermit will be happy!


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> The person you think is Kisara is actually Honoka. One has red hair and nice legs while the other has brown hair and an underaged ass, she's probably shorter as well. The only thing they share is their hairstyle



So I was right the first time :33

I thought otherwise because Honoka looks a little too tall compared to the others


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 1, 2010)

If you look at something other than her ass you'll notice she's wearing heels


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

Well she may be wearing heels, but they're short. Without them she would still look about the same height as the others


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 1, 2010)

Honoka's height and even her development hasn't been consistent IMO. Basically she's young and cute when that's what he wants and tall and sexy when in situations demand her to be.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Honoka's height and even her development hasn't been consistent IMO. Basically she's young and cute when that's what he wants and *tall and sexy when in situations demand her to be*.



Basically cover pages?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 1, 2010)

Honoka's size has definitely changed over time.

She started out about this size, not much shorter then Kenichi. Then she got way smaller so it wouldn't look weird when she's riding around on Apachai's shoulders and such.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2010)

So is Shinpaku going to be taking missions from the masters since they're supposedly aiding them or are they simply going to do their own thing without the masters being there to bail them out if things get rough.


----------



## Ender (Dec 3, 2010)

i like this turn of events   finally some screen time for the bg characters


----------



## aegon (Dec 4, 2010)

this should be a reference for future keniche releases:

ToLoveRu: Darkness Chapter 3


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 4, 2010)

^ Thanks a ton aegon, i'm saving this page 

I'm really happy with this new turn of events, more responsibilities to the Shimpaku Alliance  and finally Kenichi is alone with Miu.. this was his main aim from the start of the manga


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

I like this new development. 

But poor miu, her family left and only Kenichi is left.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 6, 2010)

Apachai lives 

Finally the Shinpaku Alliance is becoming a larger part of everything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2010)

kenichi better mac some ass now  he's got no excuse now


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 7, 2010)

So... what happened between chapters 401 and 409?


----------



## Ender (Dec 8, 2010)

thx man


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 8, 2010)

more bitches in my kenchi


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2010)

Another pretty woman.  Me Like


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 8, 2010)

Wonder who will fight her? 

Kisara?


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's better quality scans Ch.15-16


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 8, 2010)

dat loli  .


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 8, 2010)

So which one of histories strongest piece of ass will be fighting this yami chick. Hopefully whoever it is better be mud wrestling.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 8, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> dat loli  .



no. that gothic chick. loli's are 10 and have no boobs...


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 8, 2010)

Takeda was awesome. I hope he'll have some big fight soon.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 8, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> So which one of histories strongest piece of ass will be fighting this yami chick. Hopefully whoever it is better be mud wrestling.



Much as I'd like Renka to fight and see Miu go all out without going berserker I'd prefer to have Kisara or Freya fight her


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2010)

When is Kenichi gonna start being a pimp dammit  The goth chicks with the Freudian attire are always the ones with Heterochromia  And its a bit played out these days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2010)

Nijima is one evil genius if I do say so myself. Chikage already made herself useful in battle.
And that new female character near the end of the chapter


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2010)

Return of Chikage and a new Gothic Lolita character...good times.


----------



## Ender (Dec 9, 2010)

and shes one of the disciples of the masked yami


----------



## Ender (Dec 9, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> So she's gonna be fodder? Silcardo's disciples are meant to be fodder
> 
> Oh well, i guess she'll be perfect for Freya or Kisara to handle



wat do u mean?? the guy has 3 disciples, include Berserker!!!  Remember how tough that guy was BEFORE he learned anything????


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 9, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> wat do u mean?? the guy has 3 disciples, include Berserker!!!  Remember how tough that guy was BEFORE he learned anything????



Yeah, but everything indicates that Silcardo's disciples will be weak, by Yomi standards 

Check out the facts


1) His disciple, Radin Tidat Jihan was weaksauce

2) Silcardo doesn't care about his disciples (remember Radin). 

It was even mentioned that he's currently obssesed with Sakaki and all he cares about right now is to have a proper match with him.

3) Those three have been disciples for a very short time

4) There are THREE of them

Silcardo is strong , no doubt,  but he's no good as teacher. 

Put yourself in the disciples' place:

-  You have a crap master that doesn't care about you

-  You have very little time training with said crap master

-  There are other 2 disciples besides you, which reduces the quality time the teacher spends with you even more.

Take all those facts into consideration, and you'll have a nice amount of Silcardo's disciples = weaksauce 

It's safe to assume they wont be on the same level as the rest of Yomi, but hey, maybe that's not a bad idea after all, because that means the Shinpaku alliance will be able to handle them.

So here's my prediction: 

Barring Kenichi, Miu and Renka, there are only 3 members of Shinpaku that have demonstrated the potential to actually become masters:

*Takeda, Siegfried and Kisara *

So it'd be perfect if Silcardo's disciples become their opponents, since the remaining Yomi top tiers are reserved for Kenichi to beat: 

Kisara vs Goth girl
Siegfried vs Berserker  
Takeda vs that other guy

And tbh, i doubt Berserker will improve too much. I predict Sieg brutally beating his ass in a well deserved rematch.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 9, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> And tbh, i doubt Berserker will improve too much. I predict Sieg brutally beating his ass in a well deserved rematch.


That is one rematch that I would pay to see.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2010)

Super Seig for the win.


----------



## Ender (Dec 10, 2010)

hmm...maybe..it would be good to see the others get some good fights in


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 11, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> That is one rematch that I would pay to see.


Mind you, Takeda is also a very possible choice to fight Berserker

After all, at the time they clashed, Siegfried was able to put up a somewhat decent fight

Takeda on the other hand, got roflstomped and almost died.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Mind you, Takeda is also a very possible choice to fight Berserker
> 
> After all, at the time they clashed, Siegfried was able to put up a somewhat decent fight
> 
> Takeda on the other hand, got roflstomped and almost died.



I would be fine with either one of those matches. If iit does happen, I just hope it's not both of them at the same time versus Berserker. That would be such a troll.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Barring Kenichi, Miu and Renka, there are only 3 members of Shinpaku that have demonstrated the potential to actually become masters:
> 
> *Takeda, Siegfried and Kisara *



You seem to have forgotten Freya


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 12, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> You seem to have forgotten Freya


Freya and Thor are one level below Kisara, Sieg and Takeda, just like those three are below the likes of Kenichi, Hermit and Miu


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Freya and Thor are one level below Kisara, Sieg and Takeda, just like those three are below the likes of Kenichi, Hermit and Miu



Not really, Freya should be around the same level as Kisara.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Didn't Freya like used to pwn Kisara in the past?


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 12, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Not really, Freya should be around the same level as Kisara.


That's certainly possible since she's been training with that old master for a while, but hasnt shown anything special yet



Tenrei said:


> Didn't Freya like used to pwn Kisara in *the past*?


. the past 

Kisara revealed herself as a genius in the D of D tournament against the capoeira team, and was praised as such by the Ryozanpaku masters (though not as much as Siegfried). Kisara took down one of the toughest opponents in the tourney while Freya fought some random nobody. I'd say current Kisara >>> Freya, until Freya shows some growth as a fighter.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> That's certainly possible since she's been training with that old master for a while, but hasnt shown anything special yet
> 
> . the past
> 
> Kisara revealed herself as a genius in the D of D tournament against the capoeira team, and was praised as such by the Ryozanpaku masters (though not as much as Siegfried). Kisara took down *one of the toughest opponents *in the tourney while Freya *fought some random nobody.* I'd say current Kisara >>> Freya, until Freya shows some growth as a fighter.



Can't really compare the fights then can you.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 12, 2010)

Freya is IMO weaker than Catkwando Kisara but I'd say she's still stronger than regular Kisara. Seeing as Kisara doesn't seem to be able to use that style at will I wouldn't consider it her proper power/skill level


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 14, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Can't really compare the fights then can you.


She struggled against a guy who was incompetent in close combat and was part of a fodder team (even Thor one shotted two of his comrades), and generally looked less impressive than Kisara

It also shows that the mangaka doesn't deem her worthy of fighting truly strong opponents yet. 



Yulwei said:


> Freya is IMO weaker than Catkwando Kisara but I'd say she's still stronger than regular Kisara. Seeing as Kisara doesn't seem to be able to use that style at will I wouldn't consider it her proper power/skill level


I dont see why not, Catkwando will reappear if she's ever in a pinch again. That's how hidden powa works. Freya can still probably beat Kisara in a spar, but not in a serious death match .


----------



## Cooli (Dec 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> She struggled against a guy who was incompetent in close combat and was part of a fodder team (even Thor one shotted two of his comrades), and generally looked less impressive than Kisara
> 
> It also shows that the mangaka doesn't deem her worthy of fighting truly strong opponents yet.



How did she struggle?   Looking less impressive than someone else doesn't mean anything, especially if the opponents you're facing are on completely different levels.

Until they actually fight people of the same status and Kisara proves to be a better fighter, then you really have no proof that Kisara has passed Freya. Even though Kisara may have closed the gap between the two, I'm willing to bet that Freya still has the upperhand.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 14, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> How did she struggle?  Last I checked, she came out of that fight without a scratch on her. Only her clothes were messed up. Looking less impressive than someone else doesn't mean anything, especially if the opponents you're facing are on completely different levels.


It took her a good amount of time to bring the guy down and she needed like 3 special attacks to do it. A guy who couldn't fight at all h2h and depended completely on his steel wire tricks. and again, the guy was part of a fodder team, Takeda one shotted his opponent, Thor one shotted, but Freya needed like two chapters to bring the guy down. No Ryozanpaku master praised her or pointed out some special potential of her, that's sayin something too. Sakaki walked away and was like, "meh this fight"  



> Until they actually fight people of the same status and Kisara proves to be a better fighter, then you really have no proof that Kisara has passed Freya. Even though Kisara may have closed the gap between the two, I'm willing to bet that Freya still has the upperhand.


It could be _possible_ that current Freya Is stronger than Kisara, since she's training under a master, while Kisara isn't, but so far Kisara > Freya going by feats. The margin of difference shouldn't be that much, though.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> It took her a good amount of time to bring the guy down and she needed like 3 special attacks to do it. A guy who couldn't fight at all h2h and depended completely on his steel wire tricks. and again, the guy was part of a fodder team, Takeda one shotted his opponent, Thor one shotted, but Freya needed like two chapters to bring the guy down. No Ryozanpaku master praised her or pointed out some special potential of her, that's sayin something too. Sakaki walked away and was like, "meh this fight"



Uh . . . didn't Kisara's fight last more than one chapter as well? And it's going to take longer to win a fight when your opponent isn't the type to rush in head on and stay in close range. Had he been like the other fighters, I'm sure she could have taken him out fairly quickly, and the amount of attacks it took her doesn't really mean anything. That just proves her opponent wasn't as fail as his teammates 

Actually, they did mention/comment on her fighting style, though they didn't say much about it or praise her for it, but it counts.

And didn't Sakaki leave because he had to go to the bathroom/meet that girl? Plus, wasn't the stuff Sakaki was doing part of the reason why her fight carried over into a second chapter? 



> It could be _possible_ that current Freya Is stronger than Kisara, since she's training under a master, while Kisara isn't, but so far Kisara > Freya *going by feats.* The margin of difference shouldn't be that much, though.



But again, unless they fight people who are on equal terms, can you really compare the feats? Facing a bunch of fodder and winning and facing people who are actually skilled and winning are two different things. One person has a chance to prove themself while the other is basically just handed/guaranteed the victory while showing us nothing. Untill we can see the full extent of their ability against similar opponents then there's not much to compare.


----------



## Ender (Dec 21, 2010)

soo >__>....uhh...ne updates on the manga? >__>


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 21, 2010)

It was on break last week. New chapter should be out around Wednesday/Thursday if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2010)

well durr, its new years next week, everyone is on break


----------



## aegon (Dec 22, 2010)

translation is out:
My Lovable Fatty


----------



## Ender (Dec 22, 2010)

ok, that's an awesome chapter cover. gonna render it when the hq scan comes out


----------



## Ender (Dec 22, 2010)

AWESOME  Thanks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2010)

Another chapter that highlights the genius known as Nijima  

It was also pretty funny how Hisami easily bought into the whole Shinpaku alliance xD


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 22, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Another chapter that highlights the genius known as Nijima
> *
> It was also pretty funny how Hisami easily bought into the whole Shinpaku alliance xD*



That just showcases Nijima new demonic power of pussy persuasion. Just waiting to see Nijima 10 years in the future planning to dominate the world in 18 years by planting his demonic seed around the world!


----------



## Ender (Dec 22, 2010)

Why is Kenichi getting all the chicks?  its obv they're suppose to be with Nijima


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 22, 2010)

Nijima plans are the best: doing a simple back up so easy but so effective


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Backups!!!!!




That was a good chapter, love my Kenichi.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2010)

In before that business in the same panel is Tsutomu Tanaka and he's the one who's not hiding his ki.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 24, 2010)

Dat Renka.


----------



## Chopped_Hige (Dec 26, 2010)

*HSD-Kenichi 411*

Man, this arc is getting off to a rather slow, but nice start. I'm speaking of the 'Young Detectives Squad'. I'm rather interested in this new disciple of Ogata's, but I'd much rather see Berserker again. In the silhouette where Ogata stated he had 3 disciples waiting on the sidelines, it was obvious Berserker was one of them.

Rimi seems to be okay, I guess. This is pretty much the only modern-day shounen manga I've read that HASN'T had some sort of gothic-lolita character in it.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 27, 2010)

it's fucking slow, anyways, it's doesn't really annoy me to that extent; right now, I'm stupendously curious as to see some more martial arts depictions and a way to solve this mind-boggling puzzle behind that overly loli-con girl whom has been vividly shown a couple of times.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 6, 2011)

I was missing Shigure


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 6, 2011)

Fighting in a skirt on a speeding car =  bad idea obviously . lol at the Monk being a Monk by covering his eyes and getting knock off in the process.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 6, 2011)

Shigure porn is good as usual. Epic panty shot is epic indeed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

Miu using her assets to their fullest extent in battle 

And I have to believe they won't let Kenichi become a decoy...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm gonna borrow those shigure pages and be back in a  few minutes....


----------



## Cooli (Jan 6, 2011)

So who exactly is Rimi? 


And Shigure /druul


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jan 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> So who exactly is Rimi?



She is Kensei's disciple, not sure what style she uses though. Probably some fictitious style, given Kensei do not have a martial art associated with him as well.

Here's her first appearance.
here


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'm gonna borrow those shigure pages and be back in a few minutes....


 

take some napkin))


----------



## Cooli (Jan 7, 2011)

CreepingFeature said:


> She is Kensei's disciple, not sure what style she uses though. Probably some fictitious style, given Kensei do not have a martial art associated with him as well.
> 
> Here's her first appearance.
> Each person only got one shot in



So she replaced Ryuto?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 7, 2011)

Nope, Ryuto still is in Yomi.

She's a side project of sorts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2011)

kenichi's pretty cool now, stopped that dude's hand going right through the windshield


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'm gonna borrow those shigure pages and be back in a  few minutes....



It's been 19 hours. You still alive?


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 7, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Shigure porn is good as usual. Epic panty shot is epic indeed.





Kira Yamato said:


> Miu using her assets to their fullest extent in battle
> 
> And I have to believe they won't let Kenichi become a decoy...



For somebody who wears such a figure hugging outfit and has had it repeatedly torn to the point that it barely covers her naughty bits I'm surprised a mere panty shot can make her embarrassed. They should've brought Renka along she'd have had no problem fighting at full potential.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 7, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Nope, Ryuto still is in Yomi.
> 
> She's a side project of sorts.



So she's like a disciple in the making?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 8, 2011)

Shigure was awesome as usual.  Not sure what was up with Miu's granny panties though, that was a let down.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It's been 19 hours. You still alive?



Im back, and freakin dehydrated...


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 8, 2011)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Shigure was awesome as usual. * Not sure what was up with Miu's granny panties though, that was a let down*.



I fucking lol'd so hard. 




Blitzomaru said:


> Im back, and freakin dehydrated...



He's alive! :amazed


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 12, 2011)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Not sure what was up with Miu's granny panties though, that was a let down.


The heck you talking about?


With 413, a simple equation:
Page 5 == adorable^2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn, Rimi's speed she showed this chapter was eye catching. I wonder who will eventually have to battle her and how will they even stand a chance?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 13, 2011)

Rimi 

The first person to grope Miu and get away with it


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 14, 2011)

So, Berserker confirmed for Kenichi's final fight?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> So, Berserker confirmed for Kenichi's final fight?



Neahh..

One Shadow's disciple will fight Kenichi.

The eyepatch dude!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2011)

Kenichi will fight Miu's father TO THE DEATH :l


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kenichi will fight Miu's father TO THE DEATH :l



Kenichi..vs Saiga? 


I'd lol..but..really..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2011)

well that's depends on when the author decides to end it of course


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 14, 2011)

i think Miu will have to fight Remi since she is the only one that can match her.

Miu most likely get revenge against Remi for touching her without permission.

Kenichi doesnt like to fight girls plus he is all beat up and the others are not in Miu's level.

I think Kenichi is in Miu's level after winning his last fight but he continues to lose to her in sparring.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Kenichi..vs Saiga?
> 
> 
> I'd lol..but..really..



Somehow, I seriously doubt it.

Maybe Kajima instead ?

Also, Rimi's looking good


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm surprised Kushinada was blitzed along with the others


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder how much Berserker has gotten under Kensei's tutelage  ?


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2011)

DAT RIMI

Miu would be a good match for her but i can see her being swayed to the good side, and it was nice seeing ryuuto again


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 14, 2011)

I was hoping for a stalwart defense from Kenichi, but the author had to take a lightspeed chick outta nowhere 
I mean she isn't even Yomi, and she completely surprised everybody.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Neahh..
> 
> One Shadow's disciple will fight Kenichi.
> 
> The eyepatch dude!



Nah, Kenichi will defeat him long before the end. IIRC Kajima and Hermit are the only Yami disciples left for Kenichi to fight. Plus Kenichi and Berserker are foils, Kenichi has to work hard to learn martial arts and only through hard work does he discover his true talent. Berserker on the other hand was born with limitless talent and is only now discovering that a martial artist cannot win with talent alone.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 14, 2011)

IMO, Remi sucks. PIS all around to make her look legit so the situation seems to have more gravity then it has any logical right to. Either that or risk people bitching about small fry fights that look even worse when you put them after the epicness that was Apachai vs Aggard and Kenichi vs Koukin. 

And Kenichi is totally kicking Saiga's ass... one day. What better way to symbolize his will and definitive ability to protect Miu, his principle motivation, then to quell the most volatile and upsetting element in her life? It's like the prefect thematic ending. Kenichi is only 1 or 2 more fights away from officially graduating from disciple class most likely. The disparity in power between the two is still huge, but it's not too big to overcome. Especially for someone like Kenichi who has pretty much caught up to Miu, or nearly caught up to her at least, in a single year despite her having trained directly under the elder since she could walk.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2011)

I think kenichi is above disicple level but still not yet master, like a expert or something


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. I low balled it to try and show that even with a somewhat conservative estimate of how far along Kenichi is, it should still be workable.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder if we'll get a hermit vs kenichi rematch


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> IMO, Remi sucks. PIS all around to make her look legit so the situation seems to have more gravity then it has any logical right to. Either that or risk people bitching about small fry fights that look even worse when you put them after the epicness that was Apachai vs Aggard and Kenichi vs Koukin.
> 
> And Kenichi is totally kicking Saiga's ass... one day. What better way to symbolize his will and definitive ability to protect Miu, his principle motivation, then to quell the most volatile and upsetting element in her life? It's like the prefect thematic ending. Kenichi is only 1 or 2 more fights away from officially graduating from disciple class most likely. The disparity in power between the two is still huge, but it's not too big to overcome. Especially for someone like Kenichi who has pretty much caught up to Miu, or nearly caught up to her at least, in a single year despite her having trained directly under the elder since she could walk.



We are talking about someone on the level of skill the Elder has.

Think about that for a minute.

Kenichi still has a long ways to go untill he will be even Akisame's match..

Saiga isn't even on the horizon right now in terms of Kenichi's views of future skill.

He's like..on the other side of the planet.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 15, 2011)

Meanwhile, at the old folks' home, the Elder is making holes in the ceiling, _with his head_


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We are talking about someone on the level of skill the Elder has.
> 
> Think about that for a minute.
> 
> ...



Sure. I agree with this. I hope i didn't make it seem like i thought Kenichi was anywhere close to that level currently. He's not. 

I'm just saying, i think he will be by the end of the story, and i don't think it will take as long as some people think given his quite honestly amazing progression speed. He's caught up to and surpassed people, even people called "geniuses", who have been at martial arts basically all their lives in a little over a year. That's really quite a feat, and it leads me to the idea that while high-end master is still vastly beyond where Kenichi currently is in terms of skill and overall strength, the time required for him to bridge that distance won't be so grand.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Sure. I agree with this. I hope i didn't make it seem like i thought Kenichi was anywhere close to that level currently. He's not.
> 
> I'm just saying, i think he will be by the end of the story, and i don't think it will take as long as some people think given his quite honestly amazing progression speed. He's caught up to and surpassed people, even people called "geniuses", who have been at martial arts basically all their lives in a little over a year. That's really quite a feat, and it leads me to the idea that while high-end master is still vastly beyond where Kenichi currently is in terms of skill and overall strength, the time required for him to bridge that distance won't be so grand.


Nope,don't worry,I understood what you meant,but I still wanted to say that the distance between Saiga and Kenichi is huge.

Just for my knowledge..

How long do you think it will take for Kenichi to reach Saiga?

I mean,manga time,years so to say?

I'd say at least 7 years,or 10 for that matter.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 15, 2011)

So Rimi is like the best female disciple/character now


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2011)

The manga is called strongest DISCIPLE so I think it will close with Kenichi beating everybody from Yomi, while the masters smash Yami.

But it would be super awesome if after dispatching Yomi we would have a time skip, where Kenichi is supermaster class  Cause I don't see him reaching that level battling the disciples. Remember that Sakaki still managed to block Miu's all out attack with his little finger, and Miu is still above Kenichi. So either a time skip, or the manga ends with the defeat of all disciples.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 15, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> The manga is called strongest DISCIPLE so I think it will close with Kenichi beating everybody from Yomi, while the masters smash Yami.



Sorry, but i just can't see how that makes any sense. In that case the manga would nearly be over right now, as YOMI is almost done. Kenichi is pretty much beyond disciple class already, the masters basically admitted as much a while ago. The title is irrelevant.

In Yami alone, There's Saiga, Ogata, Silcardo, Akira, Kushinada, Rahman and Ma Sougetsu to deal with. And that's ruling out any other masters of relevance being introduced. Even if most disciple and storytelling elements were dropped and the master fights become the focus (which would never happen), that's likely gonna take like 100-200 chapters to cover. And what's Kenichi going to do over that time? Have one or two more fights? His only clear opponents are Kajima and Natus. It just doesn't add up.




PPsycho said:


> But it would be super awesome if after dispatching Yomi we would have a time skip, where Kenichi is supermaster class  Cause I don't see him reaching that level battling the disciples.



He doesn't have to fight only disciples to get to super master class. Once he finishes YOMI off, which he will soon, he can fight people on Tanaka's level, and then quasi-masters, then low-teir masters, and so on and so fourth.




Ciupy said:


> Nope,don't worry,I understood what you meant,but I still wanted to say that the distance between Saiga and Kenichi is huge.
> 
> Just for my knowledge..
> 
> ...



I think by the time he's around Shigure's age he could be near his peak. So 2-3 more years. EDIT: never mind, i thought Shigure was 19 for some reason. Still 2-3 years seems most likely to me.

Even if it happened in one more year, that wouldn't bother me. Think of it this way: Is Saiga (assuming Elder level or close to it) that much further ahead of Kenichi now, then current Kenichi is further ahead of chapter 1 Kenichi?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Sorry, but i just can't see how that makes any sense. In that case the manga would nearly be over right now, as YOMI is almost done. Kenichi is pretty much beyond disciple class already, the masters basically admitted as much a while ago. The title is irrelevant.
> 
> In Yami alone, There's Saiga, Ogata, Silcardo, Akira, Kushinada, Rahman and Ma Sougetsu to deal with. And that's ruling out any other masters of relevance being introduced. Even if most disciple and storytelling elements were dropped and the master fights become the focus (which would never happen), that's likely gonna take like 100-200 chapters to cover. And what's Kenichi going to do over that time? Have one or two more fights? His only clear opponents are Kajima and Natus. It just doesn't add up.
> 
> ...




If Saiga is on Elder's level..than I am afraid I'd have to say yes.

Kenichi is amazing..he went so far,and I think he is a little out of the disciple league..

But he still has to climb the ladder of the expert class..and then master class.

And then super-master class.

And then there's the Elder class so to speak!


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2011)

Who said the manga must go for another 700 chapters(or someone actually did?). I don't really see Kenichi going on a super master class EVER with the current speed of his progress(which is awesome, yes, but supermaster is just another dimension).

And didn't the author confirmed it just now, that Kenichi won't be getting much more game except Yomi, who you can call arc "bosses"? Throwing some fodder out of nowhere to stretch things out makes me almost certain that the eye-patch dude will be his final fight. And you're right, there's still lots of Yami masters left- which means we'll just have more, new DISCIPLES to fight Kenichi.

And by pointing out the disciple title I just meant he won't surpass his masters during the series. Maybe in an epilogue chapter, but not during.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm fairly convinced that the manga will end after Kenichi fights Miu's father.

Thus proving that he's "graduated" from being a disciple.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2011)

It would take several in-story years for that to happen, not to mention more chapters then One Piece already have. And the war between Ryouzanpaku and Yami is already in progress, I don't see any reason to drag it for so long.

Mind you, I won't be complaining if this scenario will come true, provided the manga will keep its current quality.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2011)

Not really, end the Yomi/Yami arc with him grabbing Miu and running off and have Kenichi do a 'rescue Miu' arc for the final arc.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2011)

I doubt we're 1 arc away from Kenichi reaching supermaster class.. he's not a super-saiyan, he need at least years to be that good.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2011)

*shrugs* Possibly.  I doubt I'd call him supermaster class but managing to survive and win even through luck when fighting to save his would-be-girlfriend?

Sounds Shonen to me.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2011)

Heh, definitely sounds so. But it would be(will be?) slightly different, then when he fought stronger Kano Sho- his single punch wasn't strong enough to rip Kenichi's head off, and I expect that would happen if he seriously wanted to fight someone of that level right now, or in the near future.

If we ever see Kenichi destroying a stone wall with his bear fist, I might start believeing in this concept... and of course he would be still far away 

Now if Kenichi starts smashing tanks, that's when I'll really prepare for a final battle to be like this.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 15, 2011)

Before anything else,



PPsycho said:


> And didn't the author confirmed it just now, that Kenichi won't be getting much more game except Yomi, who you can call arc "bosses"?




Wait, what? Is that legit? The author said that? Got a link, please?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2011)

No, no, it's just my own opinion; well I didn't write it that clearly, but I did write, that the current flow of events is just convincing me that the only real fights left will be with Yomi. Pardon me for my bad way of expresing thoughts


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2011)

Another possible "final battle" is Evil Miu.  I'd prefer not though.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 16, 2011)

Garyuu X is the final boss. Kenichi must defeat the ultimate defender of justice in order to become the ultimate defender of justice.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Rowel (Jan 17, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm fairly convinced that the manga will end after Kenichi fights Miu's father.
> 
> Thus proving that he's "graduated" from being a disciple.



The true mark of Kenichi graduating from disciplehood, imo, would be if he could defeat his own masters 

But like I said earlier, it would be too much of a stretch of reality for that to happen anytime soon. I think it would be nice if Matsuena-sensei showed this to us at the very end of the manga (like as an epilogue of sorts), after a timeskip so that it's believable that Kenichi could defeat his masters


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2011)

Rowel said:


> The true mark of Kenichi graduating from disciplehood, imo, would be if he could defeat his own masters



That would work too, though I actually am expecting most of them to die (or at least be rendered non-combatants) by the end of the series.

Though that mostly stems from just about every series I pick up, no matter how light-hearted it starts, becomes dark by the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Nobody is going to die  You've missed the tone of the series completely  

If Apachai doesnt die from a fist through his kidney, nothing is gonna get him 

I'd be satisfied if the end of the manga just had Kenichi finally become master class, even if it was the lowest level of master, just to see him graduate from disciple level


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

Not too shabby with reactions

Enjoy folks 

its confirmed  chikage is definitely gonna cross over one day


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Not too shabby with reactions
> 
> Enjoy folks
> 
> its confirmed  chikage is definitely gonna cross over one day



Oh shit it's on!


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

awesomeee. we shall get to see some serious fighting now


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

The highlight of the two last chapter was Elder losing a fight. 

A pension for Elder/retired master ? Definitly seems so.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

he lost a fight?  when?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Chikage shadow puppet jutsu 

If Nijima had any martial arts abilities, he'd be a beast

And Rimi better not lose to Miu


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

Loli master is awesome  and Nijima will be master-class by the end of the manga 

and why not?  Kenichi can't fight her


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hayato couldn't handle their training too.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

holy shit Elder! Dont kill the guy!!  u can beat him next time!!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Because it's about time she meets her match against someone. She can't be some super perfect disciple with no weakness forever


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Because it's about time she meets her match against someone. She can't be some super perfect disciple with no weakness forever



She ain't gonna lose this..

Also I am curious about what makes Rimi so goddamned fast.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

agreed but then how r they gonna get the disc back?  would a draw be acceptable for u?  i would like that tbh, better than miu winning


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

We now know who the Bad Guys after Yami will be. 

Beware The Elderly !!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

A draw would be fine. Rimi also isn't perfect either, otherwise she would have noticed Nijima sooner. Plus I think she said or it was shown somewhere that she was still in training


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 19, 2011)

*Could that laugh be a special kind of breathing? 

I don't think Rimi has been trained in combat, at least not primarily. 
*


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> A draw would be fine. Rimi also isn't perfect either, otherwise she would have noticed Nijima sooner. Plus I think she said or it was shown somewhere that she was still in training



Nah, Nijima is just that good.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

the Nijima style is above all other styles  and yea, shes stated herself several times that she needs more training


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Well if he was just that good, then the Priests wouldn't have known he was still there  even if they saw him disappear


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

They didn't until the girl found him.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

they knew he was there b/c they saw him before he hid himself  its not like he made himself invisible


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

If he wasn't invisible then she would have been able to see him 

Unless she closes her eyes and relies on her senses while running


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyways, Do you think that honoka (Kenichi's sister) could beat this beast who inflicted Elder first known loss ?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought her name was Honoka? 

Anyway, she can probably beat anyone, and give the new head of Yomi a run for his money


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Dunno, hence why I clarified who she was..

She's only master level tough. 

The day she beats the Elder she will be a worthy opponent.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

DO NOT DOWNPLAY THE POWER OF YOUTH!!! /gai


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

That Bullshit only works in Naruto.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2011)

Kisara's bi


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

That's not important, Honoka finding someone worthy of her is.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> That Bullshit only works in Naruto.


Nonsense. It is a philosophy of life 


Inuhanyou said:


> Kisara's bi


Really?


Mandom said:


> That's not important, Honoka finding someone worthy of her is.



Yet you say she can't beat the elderly


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

KisaraxFreyaxUkitake?  lucky bastard ...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> That Bullshit only works in Naruto.



That's fucking exactly what I wanted to say..


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Wait...weren't Uki and Frey a pair? Or was it Uki and Kis?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol....threesome. But does Freya want that?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's fucking exactly what I wanted to say..



Then you doubt Chikage's and Honoka's awesomeness?


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

i dont think Freya's the close minded type  plus im sure she'd be happy to be reunited w/her Kisara  

Honoka is master class  do not doubt this


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Then you doubt Chikage's and Honoka's awesomeness?



Oh..they are awesome..in their own weight class so to speak.

But..against Masters..ehh..

I don't see that turning well unless you are into statutory raep!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Chikage, maybe, but you guys are seriously underestimating Honoka 

She's the real strongest disciple


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

its honoka who's gonna beat the 1st shadow


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Yet you say she can't beat the elderly



You misunderstood me. Honoka can rape everyone on the master rank. As shown with her battles against Apachai.

But this faceless elder is like the strongest master elder we saw. Their fight would likely end in a draw.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Wait...weren't Uki and Frey a pair? Or was it Uki and Kis?



It was the latter but Frey came out of no where and fell for Ukitake (which I can't for the life of my figure out why).


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> You misunderstood me. Honoka can rape everyone on the master rank. As shown with her battles against Apachai.
> 
> But this faceless elder is like the strongest master elder we saw. Their fight would likely end in a draw.


Apachai is not a good example of master rank mentality in regard to games. Or do all the other masters lose to Apachai when they play?


Sphyer said:


> It was the latter but Frey came out of no where and fell for Ukitake (which I can't for the life of my figure out why).



I ask myself that same question


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

none of the masters could beat apachai when it came to othello and apachai cant beat honoka


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

I was sure I posted but my post is nowhere to be seen..

Ender summed it up tough.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Well then if Apachai beats *everyone*, then Honoka is most likely above the elder that beat Elder


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

whats ur logic?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

Apachai>Elder

elder>Elder

However Honoka>Apachai

So elder would have to face Apachai and win in order to be in Honoka's league


This is based in the fact that you said none of the other masters could beat Apachai


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> However Honoka>Apachai
> 
> So elder would have to face Apachai and win in order to be in Honoka's league



Are we talking about Honoka's Othello skills, aren't we?


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, she's a master.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

What is Bubi's set from?


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

ah i did research. Elder never faced Apachai in Othello and only Akisame was able to beat Apachai but just barely.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

But Elder being on Elder class can't be beat by lesser class.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

but he just was, unless the other elder was also elder class


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Wich was my point from the beginning.

Elder also couldn't follow their training. Crazy Pension is crazy.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

aaah   but Honoka is youth class, isn't youth class > elder class?


----------



## Punpun (Jan 19, 2011)

Only the future will tell.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

yes...


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> aaah   but Honoka is youth class, isn't youth class > elder class?



LET THE POWER OF YOUTH EXPLODE!!! :gai


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

edit: any news on kenichi anime?? :/ r the lame writers ever gonna do part 2?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2011)

You have to believe that Rimi has the edge in a fight versus Miu based on pure speed alone. Well, I look forward to seeing how that shakes out. 

And lol, at Chikage stealthy aiding Ukita


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

she's definitely gonna join up with kenichi soon


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 20, 2011)

Chikage is revealed to have the greatest ability of all:
The ability to make Ukita win fights.

And on that note, Niijima's own arsenal of techniques continue to grow by the chapter.  Respiration Technique and Presence Elimination learned.



Inuhanyou said:


> Kisara's bi





Tenrei said:


> Really?


No, he was making a joke.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 20, 2011)

Niijima skills are near master class level 



Tenrei said:


> What is Bubi's set from?



It's from _Alive - the final evolution_


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 20, 2011)

Niijima shouldn't have erased his presence right in front of the armed division guys 
I almost began to lose hope for our great general there.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice chapter. 

I hope this fight (Miu vs. Rimi) won't be interrupted.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 20, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Link removed
> 
> Enjoy folks
> 
> its confirmed  chikage is definitely gonna cross over one day



let the fanservice begin!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 20, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Niijima skills are near master class level
> 
> 
> 
> It's from _Alive - the final evolution_



Never heard of it


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2011)

chikage is soooo cute, like a lil alien

miu and reimi should be good


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2011)

dude, chikages the shit. her and honoka have to duke it out for cuteness award.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 21, 2011)

man seems this chapter is saying that Remi doesnt have have martial arts skills to a good degree.   that she needs more training.

maybe that is just a lie and she has alot of skills and not just speed.   

i expect alot of fanservice as well.


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2011)

she needs training in sensing ki/intention and hiding her own. i doubt she needs training in martial arts


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2011)

i hope she isnt just a sei/dou test subject like ryuuto for kensei


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2011)

technically, ryuuto was the last test subject. bird guy was using a somewhat completed sei-dou gou so  but yea, her using that would be lame


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 21, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> she needs training in sensing ki/intention and hiding her own. i doubt she needs training in martial arts



well she said she needs training in actual fighting in chapter 413,  so i dont know.  probably she just spars/trains  and still has alot fighting skills but hasnt fought alot.

seems she has a thing for Ryuuto,  wants to get accepted.   her personality seems a like innocent young girl.


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> well she said she needs training in actual fighting in chapter 413,  so i dont know.  probably she just spars/trains  and still has alot fighting skills but hasnt fought alot.
> 
> seems she has a thing for Ryuuto,  wants to get accepted.   her personality seems a like innocent young girl.



She says that because she missed nijima, but that is easily forgive, he used one of his secret techniques.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 22, 2011)

Since Kensei likes experimenting, maybe she was only trained in the speed aspect, without much time spent on actual martial arts. We will see next chapter.


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2011)

^thats a good point  didn't think of it that way...wonder what he has up his sleeve this time


----------



## S (Jan 24, 2011)

Nijima will save the day again. Back up Back up


----------



## Cooli (Jan 24, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> ^thats a good point  didn't think of it that way...wonder what he has up his sleeve this time



She's a stealth/speed fighter. If she had a weapon or any kind of martial arts skills and was ordered to kill all involved, she could have easily killed everyone in the group


----------



## Cooli (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn Rimi is so cute


----------



## Ender (Jan 26, 2011)

Before you complain, neither can Vizard Ichigo

LIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ender (Jan 26, 2011)

not MS. another group


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Rimi.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 26, 2011)

Well then tell Wuzzy not to rain on my parade just because his release dint come out early enough


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome chapter 
Rimi was so adorable :33 Wonder who threw that pinecone though.

Also, did you guys ever see this?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Awesome chapter
> Rimi was so adorable :33 Wonder who threw that pinecone though.
> 
> Also, did you guys ever see this?



Bwahahahaha..

Goddamned brilliant..


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 26, 2011)

This chapter.. wow, just wow. Takeda awesome as usual, even Ukita was badass.



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Awesome chapter
> Rimi was so adorable :33 Wonder who threw that pinecone though.
> 
> Also, did you guys ever see this?



Now that's an interesting take on the legend of Momotaro


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wondering when Kenichi and Co. would get reinforcements. Hopefully that frees up Miu to chase after Rimi. I still want to see a battle between the two.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 26, 2011)

I was a tad disappointed this chapter. I didn't like how kisarra and takeda was at best a furry of punch and kicks that only seem to "hold their opponents at bay." Meh folder tier is folder tier i guess. Kenichi going histories strongest disciple on some scrubs was fun to watch. Utake being zombie tier was funny. I was really looking forward to mui and remi but got..err... yeah..


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2011)

siegfreid's lalala made this chapter


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 1, 2011)

Siegfreid being there means berserk guy is probably going to make an appearance , I always thought a rematch between those two would be cool!


----------



## aegon (Feb 2, 2011)

guys the raw and the translation are already out:
Chapter 306


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2011)

So is the scan:
Bruised skull and bloody lip 

Just as we thought, Kensei trained Rimi in speed only. Wonder what his other "experiments" are.

Also, good Miu fanservice, as usual


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2011)

BREASTS, watch Kenichi get knocked out by a nosebleed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job snatching Miu's bra Rimi 

Still really cool how Miu managed to analyze Rimi's strengths and weaknesses in such a short amount of time. Let's see how the rest of this battle plays out. 

And I loved Sieg's entrance. His bold, loyalty-fueled antics are always entertaining to watch.


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

kenichi needs training from rimi


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> kenichi needs training from rimi



In speed, or in removing Miu's underwear?


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

one requires the other


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sieg is the greatest.


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

dude will truly be immortal one day


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Those opening pages


----------



## Laxus (Feb 3, 2011)

Rimi is awfully quick


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Rimi outblizted Miu


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> dude will truly be immortal one day



He's already immortal


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

with the help of his rolling technique. like it was said, one day, he wont need it


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

i want some classes from rimi

Dat cover page


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> i want some classes from rimi
> 
> Dat cover page



wut?



Ino rite? /datass


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

you gotta catch up, i was refering to what rimi did to miu


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> you gotta catch up, i was refering to what rimi did to miu



How does what she did have anything to do with what you said?


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

classes=training=training how to take bras with extreme speed-_-


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

what kind of logic is that?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 3, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> what kind of logic is that?



*It's not really complicated. *


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

WHY MUST I SIMPLIFY THIS ITS NOT THAT HARD OF A CONCEPT!!!!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

The concept isn't hard to get, but the wording is retarded


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuugh, i soooo wish i was the elder right now


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

What, in a retirement home?


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

no hsving the ability to make people have amnesia


----------



## Punpun (Feb 3, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> What, in a retirement home?



You missed the part where that retirement house was full of people on Elder level and that nurse were taking care of those badasses.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> no hsving the ability to make people have amnesia


That would just make me ask the question over and over 


Mandom said:


> You missed the part where that retirement house was full of people on Elder level and that nurse were taking care of those badasses.



Weren't they above Elder level?


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

ill erase something else


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Your post?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 3, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Weren't they above Elder level?



Not all of them can be above him.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2011)

ancient chinese secret


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

Those usually have bad side effects 


Mandom said:


> Not all of them can be above him.



Ah. True.

Wait. . . . if the nurse takes care of them, don't they have to do what she says? Wouldn't that make her above everyone?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 3, 2011)

She "takes care" of them if you see what I mean...


----------



## Cooli (Feb 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2011)

Kisara, Freya, Takeda need to not be fodder.  Ukita with lolipuppeteer is already above them.


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

well elder lost in chess


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 4, 2011)

Diego quality chapter  

I was hoping for some massive (lolbadpun) Thor asskicking too, still might happen later though.


----------



## Epik High (Feb 5, 2011)

I think thus far, Siegs appearance was the highlight for me, now I'm just waiting for him to start kicking some serious ass.


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2011)

why is this inactive? ...aegon posted a new trans


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2011)

here

enjoy folks


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

She was wearing wheels the whole time haha.


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2011)

...i look forward to the next chap....


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit she's fast,but so is Miu.

I don't think that her moving like that is healthy for her body.

And Miu just got a "sublime!" comment from her opponent..


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 8, 2011)

This fight is surprisingly gripping


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm enjoying this fight for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 8, 2011)

If you're talking about fanservice this fight is rather tame going by what we've seen previously. Girls who aren't shamelessly letting their skirts fly as they will vs girls who've thrown their womanhood away. It just isn't a contest.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> If you're talking about fanservice this fight is rather tame going by what we've seen previously. Girls who aren't shamelessly letting their skirts fly as they will vs girls who've thrown their womanhood away just isn't a contest.



For some reason I find it more hot when they try to cover their panty's, lol yes I'm weird and sick.


----------



## aegon (Feb 8, 2011)

No commets about Thor's exploits this chapter?


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it does make you want to see their panties more than you ordinarily would. A classic example of forbidden fruit/taboo effect at work


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 8, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Well it does make you want to see their panties more than you ordinarily would. A classic example of forbidden fruit/taboo effect at work


Medieval style.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor is an automatic nominee for best entrance into a fight.  
Miu and Rimi fighting while traveling down the damn was awesome. And I can't believe Rimi still has another gear to her incredible speed.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Thor is an automatic nominee for best entrance into a fight.
> Miu and Rimi fighting while traveling down the damn was awesome. *And I can't believe Rimi still has another gear to her incredible speed*.



Cause she's a beast  shoes only slow you down


----------



## BVB (Feb 8, 2011)

naked mode : activated?


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2011)

Sadly, i doubt she was talking about all her clothing


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

She needs to take off her stockings as well


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Leave the stockings. Just take off the top


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with Johnny-boyo


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

From what i've seen/read, most gothic lolita tops are one-pieces


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Leave the stockings. Just take off the top



A conservative girl like her would never give us such a sight but foot service is more than possible it's probable since stockings would only slow you down


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

That's where you're wrong. Most footjob doujins have kneesocks or whatever on. It's almost never bare feet


----------



## Laxus (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like  Rimi was taught well


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Looks like  Rimi was taught well



Of course. With Renka and the others not in the picture anymore, there needs to be someone competing with Miu


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> That's where you're wrong. Most footjob doujins have kneesocks or whatever on. It's almost never bare feet



I was referring to foot service in the form of of lingering shots of a characters bare feet like Toph from Avatar rather than an actual footjob though I wouldn't be opposed to one. As for the content of foot centric doujins the stockings are there simply to spice things up and they're generally semi-opaque and/or so tight they might as well be barefoot


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I was referring to foot service in the form of of lingering shots of a characters bare feet like Toph from Avatar rather than an actual footjob.


I know. It was a joke 



> As for the content of foot centric doujins the stockings are there simply to spice things up and they're generally semi-opaque and/or so tight *they might as well be barefoot*



But they never are


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

It's the whole forbidden fruit thing. It's why in most hentai and some [or should that be all] anime panties are so tight you wonder why they even bother wearing them. Panties or stockings the same principles apply.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 9, 2011)

seems this girl's advantage is her speed,  she said she would lose in a fight against Miu.  so this girl is still in trainning and Miu and Kenichi are in a higher tier than her in terms of martial arts skills.  but maybe she doesn't need it if she can go so fast that you cant hit her but she can hit you.   it seems that maybe the case in the next chapter.

and Kenichi should just forget in this protecting Miu thing,  the writers messed up this idea since Miu can hold her own against any fighter if you are not a master.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

As a good guy I can't see how Miu can lose but since Rimi merely wants to take the disk and run there's a chance of Miu losing without her plotshield being pierced


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Unless this battle will be her first real defeat.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

Miu, whilst in her right mind, will likely suffer a defeat at some pint but I doubt it'll be to an extremely unbalanced fighter like Rimi.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

You never know. Rimi has already shown the ability to pierce through Miu's defense once/twice. And now supposedly she's about to get even faster.


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2011)

^Agreed. I wouldn't mind her losing at all but not to Rimi, unless she shows real skill (above shou level)


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

Rimi lost?


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

howd she lose?  the disc got destroyed. she won  but knowing nijima, theres a back up


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

I meant against miu. From the translation, it seemed that rimi's new speed didn't mean shit. Even thor's fatass was able to defend against her


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

What did you expect, she appeared like 3 or 4 chapters ago, it would be hardly fair for a fodder character to defeat the heroine.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

true nuff...


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

She isn't fodder  fodder don't have master class traits


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

yea, she is a disciple of yami. shes not fodder  and for once, shes not kenichis harem either lol


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't mean fodder skill-wise, just judging by importance. It wouldn't really make sense nor would be a good idea for someone of disciple tier to appear out of blue and defeat Miu, who is still stronger then Kenichi(I wonder).


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

This is just another plot device so miu can save face.  If she had that kind of experience/ability from the very beginning, I highly doubt she would have been blitzed the first two times


----------



## S (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> yea, she is a disciple of yami. shes not fodder  and for once, shes not kenichis harem either lol



Things can always change you know  I give her 30 +- chapters before she joins the Kenichi harem lol


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

never  he has enough


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

Rimi already has her lover anyway


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

exactly   ryuuto needs a harem too


----------



## S (Feb 15, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> This is just another plot device so miu can save face.  If she had that kind of experience/ability from the v of the shounery beginning, I highly doubt she would have been blitzed the first two times


She gained speed bonus because Rimi rip off her cloths, she is slightly lighter now. Naked Miu is faster 



-Ender- said:


> never  he has enough


Kenichi is such a sissy, so It doesent matter whether he has enough or not.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

TDF is still in play. 

scan 

is it just me or does mui get turned on by gold? ...page 4 ..


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

On the first page I swear that I've subconsciousely read 'the super hot' and not 'super fast' 

There's this saying here in Poland, 'you're thinking of bread when you're hungry' ha ha.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

well its not completely wrong


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

S said:


> She gained speed bonus because Rimi rip off her cloths, she is slightly lighter now. Naked Miu is faster



She only lost her bra. If anything that would slow her down with those massive juggs swinging all over the place


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

i knew itd come down to experience  didnt expect to a noob to outshine miu


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i knew itd come down to experience  didnt expect to a noob to outshine miu



If that was the case, the where was all this so called experience the first time!?


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 15, 2011)

Didn't seem like an ability she could just pull off whenever she wanted to so I'm okay with Rimi being matched. Either which way this is by no means a loss for Rimi. Miu struggled to match her then immobilise her and Rimi still got away.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

exactly. she didnt need to use it


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Didn't seem like an ability she could just pull off whenever she wanted to so I'm okay with Rimi being matched. Either which way this is by no means a loss for Rimi. Miu struggled to match her then immobilise her and Rimi still got away.



I guess, but Rimi better come back strong as hell


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 15, 2011)

Miu isn't known for resting on her laurels so if they fought again Miu would likely have an easier time. Alternatively, Renka could fight her but it seems a rematch with Rachel is more likely


----------



## aegon (Feb 15, 2011)

enough of this bulsh*ts, what about stripes?


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 15, 2011)

strange,  this super speed was not that much of a super speed.   Miu was able to match Remi with it and even big boy was able to some degree catch Remi and hanged on to her.

yeah Miu unleashed some ability to increase her speed but it seems that Remi would be so fast that you cant touch her, the way the last chapter made her look and that she was at this time all about her speed.

as for the fight,  well  Miu in the end could not be fast enough to keep Remi from breaking her defenses again since Remi blocked  her attacks and used Miu's body to do an escape move and get out of there.

though Remi, like it was mention int he manga she is young and just started and not yet in Miu's level.   the only thing she has at this time that is very dangerous is her speed in terms of fighting.



aegon said:


> enough of this bulsh*ts, what about stripes?




Remi's butt shot was okay,  they could it made her butt a little bit bigger and rounder,  like the girl in my sig.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

well when u compare it to master level speed, ofc miu wouldn't be shocked or feel outmatched  i'm sure kenichi would've been outmatched, but considering his condition, thats not saying much lol


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> well when u compare it to master level speed, ofc miu wouldn't be shocked or feel outmatched  i'm sure kenichi would've been outmatched, but considering his condition, thats not saying much lol



yeah but nobody new Miu had that ability to actually increase her speed. it is different to watch masters go and then do something to go faster. 

also seems Remi is just naturally faster since she was able to use Miu's body and escape.  though most likely if they fight again Miu would do some Martial Arts move on Remi because she is more skilled.

damn Kenichi,  just give up protecting this Miu girl.  if he does go on to protect Miu it will be more like she was injured accidentally than being outright beaten.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> yeah but nobody new Miu had that ability to actually increase her speed. it is different to watch masters go and then do something to go faster.
> 
> also seems Remi is just naturally faster since she was able to use Miu's body and escape.  though most likely if they fight again Miu would do some Martial Arts move on Remi because she is more skilled.
> 
> damn Kenichi,  just give up protecting this Miu girl.  if he does go on to protect Miu it will be more like she was injured accidentally than being outright beaten.



Oh,by the end Kenichi will be well on the Elder's path when he will save her.

That means "broken" strong.

I can't wait!


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

actually, Miu wasn't faster than Rimi. Only her reactions were. The whole point of the technique was to be able to sense the presence of an opponent you cannot follow with your eyes. So Rimi WAS in fact faster but Miu's reflexes were even more so


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2011)

10 bucks that there's a save copy of the disk somewhere


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 15, 2011)

aegon said:


> enough of this bulsh*ts, what about stripes?



First time we've seen stripes in this manga but the ass they contained was rather unimpressive


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaru said:


> 10 bucks that there's a save copy of the disk somewhere


Like in Nijima pockets for example. Given his genius, he might have taken a second, mockup disk which looked the same and which was stolen by Rimi and later destroyed.

2000th post get.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2011)

Who the fuck would have a CD burner in their highly confidential computers anyway
USB flash drives are all the rage


----------



## Laxus (Feb 15, 2011)

Was impressed by Rimi's speed


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

FUCK YOU THOR!  As a thick man, you failed me!  You fodder jobber shit!  I was FEELING that speech.  Then you failed, like a fail.  *walks away*

*comes back*  Oh, and Thor didn't catch her, but the disk.  Chick's Thor's polar opposite, but not fail.  *leaves*


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2011)

Proper sumo hand speed would easily catch up with remi, so would takeda hand speed if they were scaled properly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping Thor wouldn't break the disc. It was actually the first thing that rang through my mind as he held on to it and it actually happened 

As for Rimi, wearing weighted shoes, I wasn't shocked but was shocked the Miu was able to keep up with her leveled up speed.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> As for Rimi, wearing weighted shoes, I wasn't shocked *but was shocked the Miu was able to keep up with her leveled up speed.*



Exactly. Even if she does have more experience, that still shouldn't give her enough speed to keep up


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

She is the undefeated heroine, taught by the Invincible Superman himself. And Rimi is only fodd... some not really important character, at least at this point.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

Excuses. She should have been raped in terms of speed regardless


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

You cannot argue with my logic 

And why? Why she should have lost? Because the chick was trained solely in her speed for a few months, maybe years(correct me here if I'm wrong, but I don't think Kensei have any disciple that was trained longer then Ryuto)? While Miu is fighting since she's about 4 years old? I fail too see why she should have lost.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

I never said she should have lost, but Miu shouldn't have been able to keep up with her regardless if she could predict her movement.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

no thats exactly it Johnny  Miu has tons of more experience fighting ppl faster than her  idk why ppl are shocked she was able to react to Rimi's increased speed. and miu did lose in the end cause she couldnt capture rimi


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

reacting to and keeping up with are two different things


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

no but if u've been training and fighting with master class ppl since u started martial arts training, ur body can keep up with ur reactions, especially if u remove all unnecessary movements. whereas in kenichis case, he hasnt been training that long so even if he can see the movement, his body cant keep up


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> no but if u've been training and fighting with master class ppl since u started martial arts training, ur body can keep up with ur reactions, especially if u remove all unnecessary movements. whereas in kenichis case, he hasnt been training that long so even if he can see the movement, his body cant keep up



Even if her body can keep up with her own reactions, that still doesn't prove how she can match someone whose speed is supposed to be far beyond her own 

Meaning, in close range, I can understand Miu putting up some kind of fight or whatever, but Miu shouldn't have been able to catch up with/match Rimi's speed when she was running away.

And that last little scene makes this even more confusing because even though Miu was predicting Rimi's movements, Rimi still proved to be faster than Miu and escaped right through her arms 

That's a big inconsistency, in regards to speed. 

Now you could say that yea, miu admitted she probably read Rimi's movements the wrong way, but that still proves Rimi is too fast for Miu to keep up with. React to, yes, but match is terms of speed, no.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2011)

kenichi is lucky, his nights will be fun in adulthood with Miu around


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> actually, Miu wasn't faster than Rimi. Only her reactions were. The whole point of the technique was to be able to sense the presence of an opponent you cannot follow with your eyes. So Rimi WAS in fact faster but Miu's reflexes were even more so



sorry but Miu should not have been able to match Remi's speed when they were just racing,  especially when Remi took her gold shoes off.  that is not reflexes in action.   her using all her senses or whatever it was called had to increase her natural speed in everything to keep up with Remi.



since Miu can now basically see Remi and be almost as fast,  she would do some immobilize move to stop Remi in her tracks.    seeing the end of the chapter,  the immobilize move that she tried to do looked to be some pressure point attack.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 15, 2011)

Yet Rimi was still too fast to be caught


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,by the end Kenichi will be well on the Elder's path when he will save her.
> 
> That means "broken" strong.
> 
> I can't wait!




well it has been 418 chapters already,  if Kenichi is going to save Miu he better be stronger than her and show that he is History's greatest fighter but so far Miu has shown more.  i thought when he was able to land  a hit or two against that weak Master level dude but then Miu goes and outshines Kenichi when she faced the same guy. 

seems to me the writers are messing this idea up just like they messed up Remi's unbeatable speed.  looks to be all hype.




Tenrei said:


> Yet Rimi was still too fast to be caught




true, im not saying that she not faster.   seeing a punch/kick coming should not equal having the same amount of speed.  even in close range fighting Miu should not have kept up with Remi if only her senses improved since Remi was throwing rapid punches mostly and a few kicks.   Miu should of gotten hit with a few of those attacks.   



the chapter makes no sense in a way since Miu's speed had to increase to match's remi but  Remi in order to escape when straight to Miu and did some escape move,  which i have to say had to be very difficult against a fighter like Miu.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont understand what ur complaining about   the rittoku no kan explanation was clear to me...also, idk how u can say miu should've gotten punched  last time i checked, running speed was in the legs no?


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i dont understand what ur complaining about   the rittoku no kan explanation was clear to me...also, idk how u can say miu should've gotten punched  last time i checked, running speed was in the legs no?



you said Miu didnt become faster,  but she had too. 


reacting too and keeping up with are two different things like Tenrei said,  an increase in the senses does not mean able to keep up with some fighter that is much faster than you.    i can understand the concept in close combat battle since then you can in a way sense when the next attack is coming and react to it to a certain degree.

however running has nothing to do with the senses, Miu was able too keep up with Remi in that department,   was able to match Remi in close combat, which i can understand to a certain extant but then was not able match Remi's speed by Remi coming straight after Miu and using her body as an escape tool.

Miu was confused herself, lol.  this chapter made no sense.


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

i think only her leg strength was less hindered with the removal of the shoes. so she got faster in that sense. but i dont see how removing shoes made her faster in fighting, especially her top half of the body. and its not like miu was far from thor that she caught up to rimi and stopped her, she was right in front.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i think only her leg strength was less hindered with the removal of the shoes. so she got faster in that sense. but i dont see how removing shoes made her faster in fighting, especially her top half of the body. and its not like miu was far from thor that she caught up to rimi and stopped her, she was right in front.



*Her shoes were weights. *


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

i get that but unless her arm was weighted down too, how does removing weights on ur leg increase ur punch?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i get that but unless her arm was weighted down too, how does removing weights on ur leg increase ur punch?




*Because a lot of the power of a punch comes from the legs. *


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

the power yes but not the speed


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> the power yes but not the speed



*Which page are you talking about exactly? 


The speed of a punch can be affected by the legs and simply having a heavy weight on you may decrease the power of your other limbs.*


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

well the debate is rly the whole chapter and how miu shouldnt have been able to keep up with rimi.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 15, 2011)

*She couldn't keep up with Rimi. She just barely made up for the difference in speed with experience, but it clearly wasn't enough to really keep up with Rimi. *


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

^i accept that but they're saying it shouldnt have happened at all.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 15, 2011)

*If people disagree with you, you should always resort to violence. *


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

wat am i, lucci!?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 15, 2011)

i look forward to kenichi "encountering" rimi


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2011)

Was rimi breaking the sound barrier? No? Than she wasn't moving too fast for mui period.


----------



## aegon (Feb 16, 2011)

Rimi proved herself as a good opponent to make miu improve. The fact that she survived this encounter suggest that there will be more development around kensei disciples.

Another thing bugs me. In the last chapter it was clearly mentioned that she defeated the leader of titans, Chronos, and became the new leader.
Now we know that this is a japasene manga so there is a low probability that she is the strongest of kensei disciples. Plus she was the first of the three to appear and we know that normally the strongest one in kenichi appears as the last one. 
So I'm wordering if kensei created several organizzations like ragnarok and each of those three figure that we saw several chapters ago are the "bosses" of those organizzation. This obviously implies a future battle between these organizzation and shinpaku alliance that could bring interesting developments.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 16, 2011)

aegon said:


> Rimi proved herself as a good opponent to make miu improve. The fact that she survived this encounter suggest that there will be more development around kensei disciples.
> 
> Another thing bugs me. In the last chapter it was clearly mentioned that she defeated the leader of titans, Chronos, and became the new leader.
> Now we know that this is a japasene manga so there is a low probability that she is the strongest of kensei disciples. Plus she was the first of the three to appear and we know that normally the strongest one in kenichi appears as the last one.
> So I'm wordering if kensei created several organizzations like ragnarok and each of those three figure that we saw several chapters ago are the "bosses" of those organizzation. This obviously implies a future battle between these organizzation and shinpaku alliance that could bring interesting developments.



in all fairness,  Remi cannot be the strongest since she said that she would lose to Miu, lacks martial arts skills and her speed ability wasn't that much of an advantage.   she also failed on her mission.  so not a good start for this girl.

so it seems she was the introduction in this new arch and the main dish has yet to arrive.


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)

idk if she really failed. i mean her mission was to get the disc back from them (in the hopes that they dont get the info to the cops) so as long as nijima and them dont have the disc, her mission is a success.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 16, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> idk if she really failed. i mean her mission was to get the disc back from them (in the hopes that they dont get the info to the cops) so as long as nijima and them dont have the disc, her mission is a success.



knowing how crafty Nijima is i believe he made a copy 


also she had to return the disc to them,  that was the whole mission.   she had a draw and i believe remi mention that she failed in her mission when the disc got broken.


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)

ah ok  i thought it was just to prevent them


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 16, 2011)

dude did you just change your One Piece sig again and again?  seems you have been experimenting


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)

the 1st one was one i was reusing then i found this one


----------



## Neelon (Feb 17, 2011)

I honestly believe that Kano sho is faster than rimi but whatever


----------



## Cooli (Feb 17, 2011)

Neelon said:


> I honestly believe that Kano sho is faster than rimi but whatever



That's somewhat obvious, and no one was saying Rimi was fater than him


----------



## Neelon (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen people in this thread saying that Kenichi wouldn't be able to react to Rimi's speed.

Rimi is fodder people


----------



## Cooli (Feb 17, 2011)

For one, if Miu could barely react to Rimi's speed, then there's no way Ken can presently, since Miu is much more skilled


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 18, 2011)

How can you call it barely since she almost got her?

As for Kenichi, he have Ryuusei Seikuken, she could beat the shit out of her if not his principles against hitting a woman.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

Right, _'almost'_ got her. In the end, Rimi was still too fast to be caught


And even if Ken has that, it doesn't really matter. If miu, who is way more skilled couldn't do it, then it isn't possible for Ken atm.


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

especially considering his condition


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

Well yeah, but even if he was healthy, I doubt he'd be able to pull off the same stunt as miu


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

prolly not, cause he wouldnt be able to get serious with her and shes too fast for any of his jujitsu training to pin her down.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> prolly not, cause he wouldnt be able to get serious with her and shes too fast for any of his jujitsu training to pin her down.



Which is why she's miu's opponent and not ken's. She too much for him


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

too much woman for ken


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

Only ryuto can handle that


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

the crippled pimp


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

Badass even in a wheelchair 

He's the final villain/real hero


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

johnny boy, u still read bleach?


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes. ;-;


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

intense arguement get


----------



## Neelon (Feb 18, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Right, _'almost'_ got her. In the end, Rimi was still too fast to be caught
> 
> 
> And even if Ken has that, it doesn't really matter. If miu, who is way more skilled couldn't do it, then it isn't possible for Ken atm.



You think Kano sho is faster than Rimi but Kenichi couldn't react to rimi considering Kenichi can react to Kano sho just fine?

That's some pretty weird logic.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 18, 2011)

i dont believe that Miu is that much better than Kenichi though she still shows more knowledge and skills than him.  i doubt  Kenichi knows how to do maximize his five senses like Miu to almost go at  Remi's speed.   also that he was outshine by Miu when they faced the same weak Master level guy.

Miu was kind of shock that there was someone her age that can break her defenses and be faster than her.   

So the writers make Kenichi better so that this idea of protecting Miu will makes sense because it seems to me that Miu looks to truly be History's Strongest Disciple.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

Neelon said:


> You think Kano sho is faster than Rimi but Kenichi couldn't react to rimi considering Kenichi can react to Kano sho just fine?
> 
> That's some pretty weird logic.



I was high and tired when I wrote that and had no idea what I was saying


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2011)

^you never do

The only thing that would hold him back is his aversion to fighting women


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

^ That's not true all the time 

Sometimes i do know what I'm saying


----------



## Ender (Feb 22, 2011)

its the lack of fighting  nothing to do with MS


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Yo, the scan is out.

Online reading:
Stark blitzed Shunsui

Edit: Shinpaku handled them nicely, those were pretty good pannels of Kisara; nice kick in the face. And of course Siegfried was badass. A true immortal demon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

Kisara got


----------



## Ender (Feb 22, 2011)

indeed  Kisara won that chap.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 22, 2011)

After this chapter I have to Kisara's ranking in relation to Takeda and Freya seems more confused rather than clearer. At best I'd say it showed she has the potential to be greater than them


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Siegfried needs his own spin-off


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2011)

LA-LA-LAAAAA~


----------



## Punpun (Feb 22, 2011)

Siegfried is the only good character in the disciple good side..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2011)

It doesn't shock me that Freya, Takeda and Kisara won their respective battles. I just want the story to continue progressing...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Fodder leveling up always makes me happy.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 22, 2011)

seriously.

i believe we will be reinvigorated when Shigure gets another fight.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 22, 2011)

Dat ass Kisara dat ass!.

And Sigfried looking moar and moar like master class , good chap.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 22, 2011)

Kisara


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 23, 2011)

Siegfried delivers


----------



## Cooli (Feb 23, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Dat ass Kisara dat ass!.



Yes, she does have a nice ass


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 23, 2011)

Since she's got nothing else she/the author makes sure we don't forget it


----------



## blueblip (Feb 23, 2011)

I wonder what Kisara would be like if she was trained at Ryozanpaku 

And Siegfried being awesome, like always! If only there was a way to rep him...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't even know exactly what Siegfried did. For all i know, he could have just beat the guy by singing, which wouldn't surprise me at all 

Also Kisara


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 24, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I think Siegfried needs his own spin-off



God, please yes


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 24, 2011)

Siegfried became logic-proof.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

seig is unstoppable

Kisara has dem thighs and dat ass


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2011)

well if sieg had a spin off, it cant have disciple in it cause sieg has no master to train him. history's strongest self-taught master?


----------



## Cooli (Feb 24, 2011)

History's Greatest Undead Master


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2011)

done


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2011)

So, where do they stand against the Nerima crowd now?


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2011)

nerima?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 25, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> So, where do they stand against the Nerima crowd now?



I still don't see any of them as faster than Ranma, and his skill and strength combined with his adaptability would put him over Kenichi. He'd probably pick up some of the concepts as the fight happened. Ryouga ekes out the durability tag, while his strength is still superior. Miu might have something esoteric enough to get through his damage soak.


Everyone below them no longer even qualifies however. And of course the Masters are a whole other story.




-Ender- said:


> nerima?



It's from Ranma 1/2.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2011)

None of them save for the masters would stand a chance against Ranma or Ryouga.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 25, 2011)

lol kenichi is barely noticeable in that pic...


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2011)

Seig was said to be close to master level back then during that island torny, no?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2011)

he was the closest to master class amongst the alliance.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 25, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> well if sieg had a spin off, it cant have disciple in it cause sieg has no master to train him. history's strongest self-taught master?


Noob.

A Siegfried spin-off will simply be titled "History's Strongest"

You know Kenichi is stronger than him because Nijima has ordered Sieg for it to be so 

And I just realized what an awesome pun it would make if Sieg had a 'spin-off'.


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (Feb 25, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> well if sieg had a spin off, it cant have disciple in it cause sieg has no master to train him. history's strongest self-taught master?



You're forgeting The Holy Bell bro.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 25, 2011)

Sieg is the greatest thing I've ever laid eyes on in this manga.

I hope he gets more development after this


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> None of them save for the masters would stand a chance against Ranma or Ryouga.



Beg to differ. With teamwork, they could pull it off, especially with Nijima Scan(tm) on their side. Hell, Hermit's Gamma Knife strike is designed specifically for thick opponents.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Beg to differ. With teamwork, they could pull it off, especially with Nijima Scan(tm) on their side. Hell, Hermit's Gamma Knife strike is designed specifically for thick opponents.



Suffice it to say I disagree, I'll spare you the OBD analysis of the fight though


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 28, 2011)

some RAW spoiler pics from chapter 420.   in the last pic, MIU in the middle ready to fight,  making her look like she is the lead character of the series.   she could play the part the way Kenichi still needs alot of work to do to be the greatest disciple.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Feb 28, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> some RAW spoiler pics from chapter 420.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL That hostage turned out to be enemy in disguise. Clever . So did someone in Shinpaku Alliance figure out his disguise?


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> some RAW spoiler pics from chapter 420.   in the last pic, MIU in the middle ready to fight,  making her look like she is the lead character of the series.   she could play the part the way Kenichi still needs alot of work to do to be the greatest disciple.



Considering Miu is hos motivation for becoming stronger having Miu look any less impressive would mean he's close to achieving his goal of being able to protect her. Miu will grow and Kenichi will grow and only towards the end will he pull ahead.


----------



## Ender (Feb 28, 2011)

Miu does have a small reason to grow stronger (info on her father) but not as much as kenichi


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 28, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Considering Miu is hos motivation for becoming stronger having Miu look any less impressive would mean he's close to achieving his goal of being able to protect her. Miu will grow and Kenichi will grow and only towards the end will he pull ahead.



well i was giving my opinion on the pic  

by all means,  it probably has no meaning at all, lol.    the pic itself looks badass,  just saying that Miu looks like the main character.  


  it has been already 400+ chapters,   i believe that is enough for Kenichi to start passing Miu,  should of done it already IMO.   even if Kenichi surpasses Miu,  him protecting her has to make sense and that means Miu not being able to defeat many enemies that Kenichi can.   

so far Miu can defeat any disciple from the side of good.  from the bad guys,  well that remains to be seen, though whoever Kenichi defeat most likely she would of defeated as well.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

Problem is Kenichi's true power is never revealed when sparring her or anyone for that matter. We only see Kenichi at his strongest when he's in battle. If Berserker Miu is Miu when she's pushed to her limits then she pales in comparison to Kenichi if not then we've yet to see her true power.

As for posing in a badass fashion Kenichi doesn't get a whole lot of that as it's just not his character


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 28, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Problem is Kenichi's true power is never revealed when sparring her or anyone for that matter. We only see Kenichi at his strongest when he's in battle. If Berserker Miu is Miu when she's pushed to her limits then she pales in comparison to Kenichi if not then we've yet to see her true power.
> 
> As for posing in a badass fashion Kenichi doesn't get a whole lot of that as it's just not his character



hmmm,  i believe the Elder said that Berserk Miu is weaker than her regular self. i think he said that when he was talking to Kenichi while getting ready to fight in the tournament against Sho.


anyhow, the reverse is true for Kenichi,  when he is unconscious he is able to go an extra level.    but besides that,  when he is conscious he so far got outshine by her.  i thought he was ready to go beyond when he hit that Master level guy but then Miu faced him and was able to avoid all his moves for that moment,  which she said it was all her skills and abilities in action.  certainly if it would continue she would of lost against him but she still outshine Kenichi and continues to do so.


----------



## aegon (Mar 1, 2011)

Translations(mine and that of runte) are out.

Is it just me or matsuena finally dropped that loli style that he picked up around chapter 320?

Miu seems a lot more mature and sexy in the last 2 or 3 chapters, right?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 1, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> hmmm,  i believe the Elder said that Berserk Miu is weaker than her regular self. i think he said that when he was talking to Kenichi while getting ready to fight in the tournament against Sho.
> 
> 
> anyhow, the reverse is true for Kenichi,  when he is unconscious he is able to go an extra level.    but besides that,  when he is conscious he so far got outshine by her.  i thought he was ready to go beyond when he hit that Master level guy but then Miu faced him and was able to avoid all his moves for that moment,  which she said it was all her skills and abilities in action.  certainly if it would continue she would of lost against him but she still outshine Kenichi and continues to do so.



Well it's not exactly surprisingly considering she's been training with the strongest master since she was young but comparitively her growth is pretty dam slow. Kenichi is on her level currently within a years worth of training in comparison to her life times worth. She's more than a fair bit stronger than him as are most of Kenichi's oponents are but if she was a guy he could potenially beat her even if it was a slim chance.

I mean even if berserk was weaker than regular, Sho was playing pretty casually with that form. At no point did she really even seem stronger than him let alone by a large amount.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I recorded 3 hours of my evil laugh on that cd"




Oh. My. God. This made my day


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

bleeding stopped


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 1, 2011)

This so called Master is going to get his ass kicked


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

true nuff. his ki may be higher than fortuna but this time theres miu as well and kenichi (regardless of his injuries) and i loved Chikage (nnnnnnnnghhhhh) learning the ways of Shinpaku  GO SIEG! BRING HER OVER TO UR SIDE.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 1, 2011)

She's a bit too strong to join Shinpaku as she's currently presented. I don't see her joining without being beaten by somebody preferably Renka but more likely Miu


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

hermit's an unofficial member?


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 1, 2011)

Hermit's a former member but I don't see how that's relevant as he hasn't beaten Chikage


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

hes also a yomi disciple?? and hes pretty strong too yea, chikage's a genius but doesnt mean she's super strong


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 1, 2011)

My point is everyone in the Shinpaku Alliance has lost to Kenichi or another member of the Alliance before joining. I can't see Chikage joining without tasting defeat at the hands of Shinpaku

I don't count Renka or Miu since they were Kenichi's allies before he joined Shinpaku or before it even came into existence


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

aah ok...well it doesnt have to happen like that all the time and if she does join, she has lost to kenichi, as it was his plan to win her over w/out using violence


----------



## stream (Mar 1, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Yes. Nijima is truly made of win on this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



well, except for the fact that the USB key also gets destroyed

*Spoiler*: __ 



then again, he might have another copy he's not revealing


----------



## BVB (Mar 1, 2011)

the data is saved in his alien brain.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Nijima prolly uploaded it to wikileaks....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2011)

Figures Nijima would have another copy like just as everyone and their grandmother predicted, but that congressman being a Master from Yami was a nice surprised, albeit I thought he would be some kind of mole.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 2, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> hmmm,  i believe the Elder said that Berserk Miu is weaker than her regular self. i think he said that when he was talking to Kenichi while getting ready to fight in the tournament against Sho.
> 
> 
> anyhow, the reverse is true for Kenichi,  when he is unconscious he is able to go an extra level.    but besides that,  when he is conscious he so far got outshine by her.  i thought he was ready to go beyond when he hit that Master level guy but then Miu faced him and was able to avoid all his moves for that moment,  which she said it was all her skills and abilities in action.  certainly if it would continue she would of lost against him but she still outshine Kenichi and continues to do so.



OF COURSE Kenichi fared worse against that master then Miu did. He had just finished a BRUTAL fight and was pretty much spent. That he did what he did in that condition is very impressive. Common sense dictates that if he was in prime shape as Miu was, he would have done much better and probably about the same as Miu did.

IMO it seems pretty clear that Miu and Kenichi are generally on or close to being on the same level at the moment, but she'll probably get the better of him for a while yet simply because of experience. I do feel though that if Kenichi could better handle is timid and kind-heated nature and fight with his pure, unimpeded skill and ability as he does when unconscious, well i don't think Miu could handle it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish the disc hadn't been destroyed, i'd have loved to see the Yami guys' faces


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 2, 2011)

Heh, Niijima is awesome. I'm sure he was somehow expecting the congressman. "happened to copy just in case". I wouldn't have thought it'd actually come in handy". Come on. does that sound like him at all? He's got this on lock down.

Also, Takeda and Freya looking pretty sad and left out there. They should hook up.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Who the fuck would have a CD burner in their highly confidential computers anyway
> USB flash drives are all the rage



Was I right or was I right


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 2, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> . I do feel though that if Kenichi could better handle is timid and kind-heated nature and fight with his pure, unimpeded skill and ability as he does when unconscious, well i don't think Miu could handle it.



even after seeing Miu used her senses to upgrade her speed?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 3, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> even after seeing Miu used her senses to upgrade her speed?



Yeah, sure.

If full potential Kenichi could have handled Shou's speed back then, i don't really feel that Miu's should be an insurmountable problem.


----------



## aegon (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope that next chap sieg soloes that yami master...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone want to bet that Nijima was trolling again with the flash drive? Knowing him, I doubt that's his only copy.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 3, 2011)

Even if the author, and the fans, like to downplay the main character, I fairly believe that Kenichi is currently on Miu's level but whatever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2011)

He is, its just not widely shown


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rimi_


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

HEYYOOOO  

Ryuuto you lucky bastard


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 4, 2011)

Hawt dayum


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

Nijima has the data in the cloud.  Kung Fu masters are confused by tech.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 4, 2011)

Zepto said:


> Anyone want to bet that Nijima was trolling again with the flash drive? Knowing him, I doubt that's his only copy.



He probably has it stored on a secret computer, in a secret lab in his bedroom that no one even knows about 


lol at Miu throwing shards


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 6, 2011)

damn,  already!    that quick to show Rimi fanart huh.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 6, 2011)

Well she is the newest and sexiest piece of ass now


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 7, 2011)

That was so Nijima.


Also page 12. Spiteful Miu is spiteful


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

*The asses of HSD Kenichi*

Post some pics of the quality asses of HSD Kenichi


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2011)

that ass indeed.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

mmm, dat low res ass


----------



## Inugami (Mar 7, 2011)

''Is she even human?'' LOL


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Behold...

Dat shiny ass


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2011)

We are better than this. . .










 ...


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> We are better than this. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I diasagree. As does...

Dat flipped ass


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 7, 2011)

Clearly this couldn't go in the HSDK thread....


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Clearly this couldn't go in the HSDK thread....



I agree.
Clearly, it couldn't.

Dat thong ass


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Someone is clearly.... Asshurt 

Here, have some ass;
dat mature ass


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

wth are we posting?


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> wth are we posting?



We are posting dat ass 

Dat bare ass


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

There it is! The pic I was waiting for


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

Pest pic in the series, imo. Wish the nips were showing.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> There it is! The pic I was waiting for



I personally prefer the Kisara bootylicious butt pic, since less is more.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

Depending on which pic you're talking about, kisara has nothing on shigure


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Depending on which pic you're talking about, kisara has nothing on shigure



Dat pic


Mmm-mm, dat shape


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

the meow pic is better


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> the meow pic is better



Suppress thy furry urges, beast!


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

well the ass is more refined


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> well the ass is more refined



It's not as bootylicious, as in plump


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

...idk...


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 7, 2011)

Dat Shortalls ass


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

dat purple ass


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 7, 2011)

Dat ninja ass


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dat one piece ass


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

this thread is full of


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2011)

But i still prefer the Kisara's


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> this thread is full of



Yet, it still needs more of


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

you can never have enough


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Let's have some more of 

Dat teasing ass


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

i wanna be that fan


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i wanna be that fan



I'd rather be the popsicle.

No, scratch that.

I'd rather that my penis was that popsicle


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

hell yea


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

More of dat ass


This thread is quickly becoming the best thread on NF.
All hail Dat Ass


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

It's amazing how the quality of the illustrations changes so dramatically. Miu in the first chapter and Miu now are like different people.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

thats very true! i reread kenichi last week. its quite shocking. but then again, as the mangaka draws more and more, the quality of the drawings improve.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> It's amazing how the quality of the illustrations changes so dramatically. Miu in the first chapter and Miu now are like different people.



Well, in the early chapters the primary focus wasn't showing off as much as possible, some ecchi elements happened from time to time. Now it's all about dat ass, and those boobs, and cramming in as much as possible into every chapter.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

I mean of course, it's like that with every manga. Bleach is also remarkably impressive now compared to it's scratchy beginnings.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 7, 2011)

Scan for 421 is out(or was it already posted? my attention was on the pictures rather then the text   )
Aizen's blade traversed the height of KTM

edit: datass alert on page 14


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 7, 2011)

Dat Festival ass



However I have to confess that while I love Dat Ass as much as the rest of you fine gentlemen my first love was and will always be Dem Tits.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dat wonderful ass


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Dat Festival ass
> 
> 
> 
> However I have to confess that while I love Dat Ass as much as the rest of you fine gentlemen my first love was and will always be Dem Tits.



Boy, you ain't be dicking around between dem tits, you'd be dicking in dat ass, you feel me bro?


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

freya on page 9


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> freya on page 9



You mean the stick suggestibly aligned against dat ass


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't wanna spoil the fun, but can I ask you to use spoiler tags around the pics, it's messing up my whole browser  
Add a slow connection speed and there you have it.

Thoughts on the chapter: gar Kenichi, gar Sakaki, and a bit of asses.

HSDK at its best.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

First we see Freya's ass suspiciously aligned with her staff, two panels down we see Kisara's ass, and then we have Kenichi screaming "I'M COMING!"

Matsuena sure isn't trying to be discreet...


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

btw, is it just me or is that drawing of sakaki the most epic in the whole manga?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2011)

I just read my weekly dose of , obviously another master came out of nowhere.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I just read my weekly dose of , obviously another master came out of nowhere.



It wouldn't be HSDK without a random master showing up.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

damn i was hoping for more shinpaku alliance ownage


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 7, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> First we see Freya's ass suspiciously aligned with her staff, two panels down we see Kisara's ass, and then we have Kenichi screaming "I'M COMING!"
> 
> Matsuena sure isn't trying to be discreet...



Boy, where your mind at? He said "I'M GOING".


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Dat Festival ass
> 
> 
> 
> However I have to confess that while I love Dat Ass as much as the rest of you fine gentlemen my first love was and will always be Dem Tits.



Hmmm she is like Ezra in that her ass is only pronounced at angles, which means its nice but ultimately flat. Not surprisingly this pic comes from a tit guy 

Real men know the ass is where it at. Cause ass not tits are proper shock asborbers


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Boy, where your mind at? He said "I'M GOING".



Schhh, don't spoil the fun


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2011)

Words cannot begin to describe how much I loved this chapter. Team Kenichi taking on a Master class warrior looked to be impressive but he would have killed them all in seconds if not for Sakaki. I was wondering who was throwing those acorns


----------



## Neelon (Mar 7, 2011)

here
here

Who said Kenichi doesn't act epic and badass again?


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2011)

Neelon said:


> Even if the author, and the fans, like to downplay the main character, I fairly believe that Kenichi is currently on Miu's level but whatever.



Even though she recently started TRYING in there sparring sessios


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Your posts suck, get down on your knees and worship dat ass

Heil dat ass


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

^already posted


----------



## Neelon (Mar 7, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Even though she recently started TRYING in there sparring sessios



And? Kenichi always hold back against girls


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

he doesnt hold back in sparring  only in actual fights 

hey guys, i just noticed something. THEY GOT BIGGER 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dem titties be starting to match mah penuz in size


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

tell me they didnt get bigger cause they do look bigger


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

They look out of place and sloppy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2011)

Kenichi is awesome 

And Miu is hawt, Kenichi is lucky


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

So again someone saves Kenichi.

Why am I not surprised?  This manga lacks any type of anticipation or unpredictability. 

This manga went to the dogs after Sho died. I raged indefinitely that day I read the chapter.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

foreign said:


> So again someone saves Kenichi.
> 
> Why am I not surprised?  This manga lacks any type of anticipation or unpredictability.
> 
> This manga went to the dogs after Sho died. I raged indefinitely that day I read the chapter.



De truth.

I'll rep u tomorrow, cuz I has repped too much today.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 7, 2011)

foreign said:


> So again someone saves Kenichi.
> 
> Why am I not surprised?  This manga lacks any type of anticipation or unpredictability.
> 
> This manga went to the dogs after Sho died. I raged indefinitely that day I read the chapter.



I imagine a sho fan would make this kind of post. Yes, it's fitting.

Sho, that lame ass, pathetic mary sue, was the worst shit in this manga to date. Thank fuck that waste of ink and paper is gone.


----------



## BVB (Mar 7, 2011)

The most awesome master has arrived.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> I imagine a sho fan would make this kind of post. Yes, it's fitting.
> 
> Sho, that lame ass, pathetic mary sue, was the worst shit in this manga to date. Thank fuck that waste of ink and paper is gone.



I'm not a Sho fan but it was nice to see someone like him in the manga to motivate Kenichi.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

It's about time Sakaki showed up


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

agreed. I liked Sho, Kenichi needed someone to wake him up.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 7, 2011)

Tanimoto, brahs.

Kenichi does need a good rival, agreed. But it also needs to be someone who is at least not completely worthless as an actual character like Sho was. 

I think Saiga's disciple could work too. He seems interesting so far.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Tanimoto, brahs.
> 
> Kenichi does need a good rival, agreed. But it also needs to be someone who is at least not completely worthless as an actual character like Sho was.
> 
> I think Saiga's disciple could work too. He seems interesting so far.



I. Want. To. See. Saiga. Whip. Ass.

Only reason why I still keep up with the ridiculousness of this manga.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

I honestly didn't care much for Sho. He was alright but I wasn't too interested in him.

I prefer Tanimoto over him as Kenichi's rival honestly.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

Tanimoto? Who is he? hermit?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 7, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> The most awesome master has arrived.



Where? I don't see the Elder.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

yes hermit and you guys forget, Sho wasn't a rival in terms of martial arts for Kenichi but love. Agreed that tanimoto is the rival for Kenichi but only in terms of martial arts.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

If I recall, wasn't Sho years ahead of Kenichi back when he was in the manga? 

Also, I can't remember seeing God Hand ever fight. Hope he didn't get fodderized.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

yea he was, he was like miu, immersed in martial arts since he was a kid. and god hand fought with sakaki and got that scar and gave sakaki one too. i think thats how it was, i cant recall.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

It was never actually explained but apparently he has a grudge with someone at Ryozanpaku (or so I read on his wiki page a long time ago)

Wouldn't be surprised though.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm, I would have to read over the manga.

God Hand is definitely one of the coolest looking Yami out there. Saiga looks so badass off of hype to be honest. I mean, the chapter when the Yami were assembled and they showed Saiga sitting behind the curtain drinking sake, I nearly orgasm'd.

HSDK is really wasting their fucking time with this current boring shit and when they can work on plots like Miu's heritage and her family and build it on from there. Of course that would be somewhat generic but at the same time they could implement some good mind twists. I can understand the author is trying to give the other characters screen time but he has gone about it in such a unsatisfactory way that leaves me pissed.

Ah and the ecchi in this manga has been failing for some time now. It needs some major, EPIC Ma Kensei moments to bring it back. I remember the days when I used to fap to the ecchi moments in this manga... alas those days are gone. Any ecchi moment from chapter 1 - chapter 270 something, were fap worthy. 

HSDK, take notes from FT on how to do ecchi right.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 7, 2011)

God Hand was a Karate guy, right? Almost got to be Sakaki then.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2011)

Sho was an utterly dislikable character to me, even after the revelation about his past. I'm surprised some people actually liked him.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

its called character development


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

What I would give to see the Mother Fuckin God Hand Hongo Akira get into an actual fight.

I've been waiting forever for it. Literally the best Yami Master I'm interested in besides Saiga.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

oh we definitely will. kenichi has another 2/300 chaps to go so


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

If HSDK don't be careful, it can end up like Bleach. 

200-300 chapters is too much for this manga now. They need to hurry up and get through with that shit.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

i dont think so. if done properly it can be close to 200.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

"If done properly" being a very important piece right now. most mangas really don't know when and how to end.

For instance like Bleach, I actually went "WTF" when I read Kubo plans to keep Bleach going on for 5 more years.


----------



## BVB (Mar 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Where? I don't see the Elder.



You misunderstand something.

Elder isn't a Master-level
Elder is elder-level.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> You misunderstand something.
> 
> Elder isn't a Master-level
> Elder is elder-level.



You actually have something there. 

So what does that make Saiga?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

foreign said:


> "If done properly" being a very important piece right now. most mangas really don't know when and how to end.
> 
> For instance like Bleach, I actually went "WTF" when I read Kubo plans to keep Bleach going on for 5 more years.



It's 10 years not 5.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It's 10 years not 5.





Who the fuck Kubo think he is? Oda?

I thought it was 10 years at first but I was hoping I would have been wrong.

Hopefully Kishi won't think of drawing out Naruto that long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2011)

Hermit would be a great rival to Kenichi, cause he's macking Kenichi's sister (don't lie we all know it)


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 8, 2011)

God Hand vs Sakaki would beat Apachai vs Agaard imo.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 8, 2011)

foreign said:


> So again someone saves Kenichi.
> 
> Why am I not surprised?  This manga lacks any type of anticipation or unpredictability.



What are you talking about ? We already knew there was a master/someone hidden. 

Sasaki was the only master which we didn't know where he was.. That wasn't  supposed to be surprising.


----------



## BVB (Mar 8, 2011)

Sakaki is also related to the police business.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 8, 2011)

Too much talk, not enough of dat ass.

Dat pantyshot ass


----------



## blueblip (Mar 8, 2011)

Makes you wonder how the hell that girl's playing tennis is sais?

This chapter was a homage to datass. And appropriately enough, I read it on Women's Day


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a feeling that someone would come help them... glad they showed that even with all their combine strength they would not have been able to beat up a master ... can't wait for the day that kenichi will be master class


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonder who is the youngest person ever to fall into mastery?

Shigure is like 22, but she's probably been a master for a good while.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 8, 2011)

Honoka is already a master


----------



## Ender (Mar 8, 2011)

Honoka  obv. she's master-class in Othello


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 8, 2011)

Has she ever played against Nijima


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Has she ever played against Nijima



Masters cannot defeat gods.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 8, 2011)

Nijima ain't on Akisame level.. Honoka is way above him. Honoka is Elder class, pay her the due respect


----------



## Guiness (Mar 8, 2011)

Admittedly, I like Nijima. He is another character that is worth paying attention.

And Nijima is beyond god-class. Akisame has shit on this guy, especially since that bullshit rescue he pulled on Apachai. How the fuck does he save someone who had their heart punched out


----------



## Ender (Mar 8, 2011)

that punch was no where near the heart......if nething, it was near his spleen, but u also have to remember, the masters have techniques to relocate their organs


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 9, 2011)

*New Kenichi:*


That Yami Master is a monster.





*Spoiler*: __ 



He had every captain of the Shinpaku Alliance ganging up on him, and even with outside interference (someone chucking acorns accurately at his eyes from long range) was still more than holding his own.  At times he flat out pushed them back, while noting that without the guy chucking stuff at his eyes, he would have almost certainly killed them all by now.  None of them noticed the acorns, but even then they were still putting their chances of beating him in at least the 10,000 to 1.


 



This member of the Yami Armed Division would have eaten that previous Master they faced on the island alive.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah i thought the same. Barbarian sword guy seems pretty worthless when compared to this guy.
Obviously Fortuna was a trash master, but still i'd have loved to see some major development from the Shinpaku. To beat up a random decent master all together would have been pretty awesome.
I wonder if it'd have made a difference if Kenichi wasn't wounded and Hermit and Renka were there?

I miss Renka


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't we all but she's been beaten on by two masters [her uncle and Li Rachi's dad] as well so she might not have been as useful as you think


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 9, 2011)

True enough, but the combined effort and her "assets"  would still be worth seeing.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that I think about it based on her being able to see and direct Kenichi through Canary guy's shockwave orbits I'd say she'd have been pretty helpful


----------



## Ender (Mar 14, 2011)

be like this

enjoy


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2011)

sakaki is lulzy


----------



## Ender (Mar 14, 2011)

one of my fav. masters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2011)

lol, so Sakaki throwing those acorns and allowing Kenichi and co. to fight a master was akin to adding training wheels to a bicycle for a small child. 

He even showed Kenichi how to fight with a wound. Kenichi is gaining a great amount of experience this arc.

And you just knew Niijima had at least one more ace up his sleeve. xDD


----------



## Ender (Mar 14, 2011)

usb's are so last year


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

"I'll show you to separate politics from religion"

"Information will always find its way to the people" (a clear nod to wikileaks and other information sources)

This is truly a modern manga for current events


----------



## blueblip (Mar 15, 2011)

Nijima, the next Assange. Corporations and governments beware 

The dude actually scares Chikage. Not even YAMI killers can do that (and lol at Ukita's "He doesn't bite").

And I couldn't help but laugh at the entirety of Sakaki's 'advice'.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 15, 2011)

blueblip said:


> And I couldn't help but laugh at the entirety of Sakaki's 'advice'.



LOl yes sure is one of those Masters that you only must take his advice, but not do what he does .

Unless you are awesome like him of course...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 15, 2011)

I totally called it! Nijima went wikileaks on them and put the info on the net!


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Chapter... must say that I though about a lot of situation where the data would be recovered but i didnt think about the one where they just leaked it on the internet... guess they take example from wikileaks. Now i'm interested to see how the world will react to that data


----------



## blueblip (Mar 15, 2011)

Nijima wants to expose corruption in the US government. He has the files, the government wants to stop him. Can they do it?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2011)

In before there is a genius hacker in Yami/Yomi (like Loki on steroids) who wiped out the data from the internet


----------



## Guiness (Mar 16, 2011)

Sakaki did the Kenshiro all so wrong.

I am disappoint.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 23, 2011)

423th chapter is out:
The guy could not believe how weak he was.

After 420+ chapters finally!


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 23, 2011)

Elder. 




Poor Kenichi.


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

ROFLMFAO!!!!! I actually laughed out loud in class when i saw elder!!   BUT FINALLY!!! Agreed with Cinos! THIS IS A GREAT DAY 

edit: poor kenichi .....damn masters...they're even masters at cockblocking ...


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 23, 2011)

Development that ends with a draw.

Now to wait another 100+ chapters for Development part 2!!!
*
EDIT:* Yes Ender, Master cockblockers. Ken was getting some booty that night. smh


----------



## Drakor (Mar 23, 2011)

It took all of them to hold the Elder down lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

well to me it looked like she pulled back but that is a good point  and ofc it took all of them  did u expect nething less?


----------



## Cooli (Mar 23, 2011)

She felt Elder's presense and pulled back to save Ken's life


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

it seems Elder is going back on his word  he said that Kenichi could date Miu if he won DnD and he did  unless he meant "to be with" as in marriage, in which case, hes over reacting


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Romantic developments? In MY shonen manga?


----------



## aegon (Mar 23, 2011)

it was a moving chapter, I could feel their emotions while I was translating their talk on the roof. plus she actually kissed him on the cheek before the masters arrived. A real miracle for a shounen manga


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Romantic developments? In MY shonen manga?



HSDK showing how it's done correctly, although it took 423 chapters to accomplish this achievement.


Still Amazing!


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2011)

shonenjump authors take note


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll take whatever romantic development occurs between Miu and Kenichi no matter how trivial. I will say it was a rather cute chapter and I'm glad they acknowledged that those two were alone for a bit and they do hold some type of romantic feelings for one another.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo, take notes


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> shonenjump authors take note


Yes, this is how you DO NOT develop a romance after 423 chapters


Zaru said:


> Romantic developments? In MY shonen manga?





Nightwish said:


> HSDK showing how it's done correctly, although it took 423 chapters to accomplish this achievement.
> 
> 
> Still Amazing!


Uh, Touch?, Cross Game? ZKC?


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think they mean battle shonen mangas .


----------



## viduka0101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I swear at page 3 I thought to myself: "They're going to kiss this chapter!"
I had a strong feeling about it, the pages gave away some vibe
anyway I was really close 

btw, it was a cool chapter


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 23, 2011)

You guys are starting to sound like fangirls


Stevenh1990 said:


> I think they mean battle shonen mangas .


That makes even less sense. Where is there ever room for romance in battle shounen?


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

friggen pissed Elder ruined the mood


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 23, 2011)

why did elder was so pissed though?


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

why not? Its typical. his granddaughter, on a roof alone with a boy (his disciple), and she kissed him (on the cheek but still)


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hah,at least he manned up and admitted that he likes her.

And he got a kiss on the cheek for it..maybe he could have gotten more.

Unfortunately for him Elder came home..:rofl


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 23, 2011)

he got a kiss on the cheek?  i thought the cockblockers were there before they got to do even that.   are you sure she kissed him?  looked to me that she was going too and bam, Elder stops Miu before she can plant one on kenichi.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> he got a kiss on the cheek?  i thought the cockblockers were there before they got to do even that.   are you sure she kissed him?  looked to me that she was going too and bam, Elder stops Miu before she can plant one on kenichi.



It looked like a kiss on the cheek to me and then she retreated because she felt Elder's pissed off stupidly monstrous aura..


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Seriously people really like exaggerating don't they. As if this is anywhere near as good as a good written shounen. This is awesome because of the comedy, characters and fights. Not the amazing script lol


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

*First Chapter out Here*

i believe thats the sfx for kiss in the first panel. and she stopped cause thats all she wanted to do. then she noticed the elder and the mood was totally ruined. Cockblocking at the master level ...bastard...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2011)

Kenichi and Miu are officially unofficially a couple!


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

feel sorry for the other shippers lol but renkaxtakeda's already been hinted. ukita's lucky, that bastard. he has a 3 way with kisaraxfreya


----------



## x_danny_x (Mar 23, 2011)

renka and tekada??? when was it hinted??


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Seriously people really like exaggerating don't they. As if this is anywhere near as good as a good written shounen. This is awesome because of the comedy, characters and fights. Not the amazing script lol


And the fact that they've waited 423 chapters for some sort of development, which says more about the manga if anything


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

hmm i guess i misread  well i thought it was when he helped her in 317  but we shall see what happens later  i think its a good pairing


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> And the fact that they've waited 423 chapters for some sort of development, which says more about the manga if anything



Eh,it's a fighting manga.

Look at Ippo.

800+ chapters in  and still nothing..


And the masters were totally watching Kenichi's talk with Miu..Apachai gives it away.

So they actually had to restrain Elder to not screw the moment up..


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2011)

and he still totally did


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 23, 2011)

Fucking finally

Awesome chapter and probably one of my top favorite ones in this manga so far.

Been waiting forever for something to happen between those two 


Also,  @ Hayato


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Eh,it's a fighting manga.
> 
> Look at Ippo.
> 
> ...


Ehh Ippo is like really dense. Kenichi is actually very horny and wants that pussy. Can't blame him when every girl in the manga shows their titties and panties every 5 sec. This is closer to Naruto & Bleach kind of romance then Ippo romance if you ask me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Eh,it's a fighting manga.
> 
> Look at Ippo.
> 
> 800+ chapters in  and still nothing..


Reading Ippo and expecting any romance to develop .....SHAME ON YOU!



Ciupy said:


> And the masters were totally watching Kenichi's talk with Miu..Apachai gives it away.
> 
> So they actually had to restrain Elder to not screw the moment up..


Well unlike Ippo and a slew of shounen leads Kenchi is still sexually active and actually recognizes the opposite sex even if he is or acts totally innocent about it. Kinda funny that all the masters seem to have a "Miu" radar on them 

Kinda makes all those doujins seem fake now


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2011)

> Ken-chan, i hope you know this, but you can only go out with Miu after you have beaten me



Yeah fuck that.

If i was Kenichi i will cut my losses and go for Renka. But then again there is Kensei to worry about


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> *Yeah fuck that.*
> 
> If i was Kenichi i will cut my losses and go for Renka. But then again there is Kensei to worry about



Oh,you think he doesn't stand a chance? 

And I think it would add depth to Ippo if something happened between him and Kumi..I mean goddamn man,you are a boxer in your prime..you gotta let off some steam now and again!

But alas..nein.

Doesn't stop him about dreaming about his lov..err..rival,yeaah,I meant rival Miyata!


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think the Elder is serious. He's just running with Kenichi's goal. Because how could Kenichi ever say 100% for sure he can protect Miu unless he's the strongest alive?



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Kenichi and Miu are officially unofficially a couple!



They've always been one like that. Keichi's main motivation for his whole lifestyle is his love for Miu. But they aren't gonna get together? Pshaw, i say!

Oh, and anyone acting like this is the only development between them so far is being kinda dense. This is the most direct development of course, but there's subtext galore throughout the manga.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 24, 2011)

Great chapter. When I saw them holding hands with the teacup I thought that that was gonna be the only development, so I was really surprised she actually kissed him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

For a series like this where the plot goes a centimeter every 100 chapters, i applaud the developments of this chapter 

We've known from the beginning that Kenichi held feelings for Miu, and it became blatantly clear during the final Kanoshou fight that Miu held those same feelings. So i'm glad that its steadily progressing


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2011)

does anyone know what chapter the dofd tourney starts, i wanna reread it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

No idea  but it should be in the early 200's(like 230+), it ended at 300 from what i remember


----------



## Wrath (Mar 24, 2011)

Aw, all the poor birds Elder killed with his blood thirst.


----------



## aegon (Mar 24, 2011)

Speaking of renkaXtakeda... What about SiegfriedXRachel?
he praised her music two times:
here
here

and we know what music means for siegfried...

plus she reacted strongly to his showoff skills:

here


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2011)

aegon said:


> Speaking of renkaXtakeda... What about SiegfriedXRachel?
> he praised her music two times:
> here
> here
> ...



Well,their children will be glory-hogs..


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah fuck that.
> 
> If i was Kenichi i will cut my losses and go for Renka. But then again there is Kensei to worry about



Considering Kensei has been steadily making Kenichi more perverted I don't think he'll mind too much if Kenichi starts seeing Renka. That being said he's probably aware Renka is forcing herself on Kenichi and so knows his daughter is safe with him since he's not really interested. 

@aegon

I haven't seen anything suggesting Renka x Takeda is even remotely possible. Wasn't Takeda releasing that killing intent because of the amount of time Kenichi was spending alone with the object of his affections. As for Renka she seems to have eyes only for Kenichi but I wouldn't mind her and Tanimoto getting together


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 24, 2011)

Takeda never had a shot with Miu though and he's already conceded defeat, so he'll probably get set up with some other angle going forward.

I like the idea of him and Freya, the two losers in the love triangles.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Oh, and anyone acting like this is the only development between them so far is being kinda dense. This is the most direct development of course, but there's subtext galore throughout the manga.



it isn't the only development from our point of view cause we're readers. we always see the whole story and know whats going on in the characters minds, so we saw this happening eventually. But for kenichi, this is a big development b/c this is the biggest and most clear way (I don't really count Shou fight cause she still treated him somewhat distant afterwards, but it was a step in the right direction) that he knows that:
1 -- Miu knows how he feels and is going to accept them when he tells her.
2 -- How Miu feels towards him, with them being the same as his.
3 -- Miu is willing to wait for him.
--------------------------------------
Its funny if you read Kenichi from the start  you see how Miu's feelings towards Kenichi are changing  Friend > Friend forever > Little Dog or Pet (though it was obv more) > dumb little brother who's grown up (again, obv more) > and now finally as a man 

edit: and Takeda's not gonna give up till he confesses and gets rejected. He's not the type to do so  if he was, he wouldn't have gotten Shiba as a teacher


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2011)

Good post sir


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

why thank you   btw, sent u a vm XD


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

Good chapter I approve.

Poor Kenichi he got master level cock blocked.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

just google it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

Generally the 2nd site has better quality.
and yes this so totally deserved it's own post.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

or just click the link to the lastest chapter posted above and u can find it there XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I haven't seen anything suggesting Renka x Takeda is even remotely possible. Wasn't Takeda releasing that killing intent because of the amount of time Kenichi was spending alone with the object of his affections. As for Renka she seems to have eyes only for Kenichi but *I wouldn't mind her and Tanimoto getting together*




Wut? Honoka says hi


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, there's actually people who think the other girls stand a chance after this chapter? Well...shippers gonna ship


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Wut? Honoka says hi



I never suggested it's likely I'm merely saying that if Renka was going to be with anyone besides Kenichi I'd prefer Tanimoto. I do have a strong suspicion that Renka has her own version of Ranma's Mousse who'll make an appearance during the Black Dragon White Tiger arc.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I never suggested it's likely I'm merely saying that if Renka was going to be with anyone besides Kenichi I'd prefer Tanimoto. I do have a strong suspicion that Renka has her own version of Ranma's Mousse who'll make an appearance during the Black Dragon White Tiger arc.



Oh,so you think we will see Renka's brother and Kensei's school of Kung Fu? 

The Chinese Saga? 


And Tanimoto is definitely going to be Kenichi's brother-in-law..:rofl


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

nah man  Tanimoto only sees Honoka like a lil sis. I don't see that happening at all


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice chapter. Anyway I always found Kenichi, Miu and Takeda's situation very strange. It's obvious he never had a chance even he himself says this but this page just seems odd.

Link removed

What exactly does Kenichi mean by "for now right?"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> nah man  Tanimoto only sees Honoka like a lil sis. I don't see that happening at all






Times change, feelings do as well

IMO, Honoka's already feelin it. Considering there's but a negligible 3 years difference, in a little while that's not going to matter


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

b/c Takeda said that his plan to confess to Miu was just a ruse to get Kenichi serious, but obviously Kenichi knew the truth.


only a 3 year diff?  then i take back what i said  its a possibility


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, Honoka is 14, Tanimoto is 17 

By Japanese law Honoka is already legal, and in the original Kenichi manga she looked a lot more like a teenager than she does in her current form, she got smaller


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> b/c Takeda said that his plan to confess to Miu was just a ruse to get Kenichi serious, but obviously Kenichi knew the truth.
> 
> 
> only a 3 year diff?  then i take back what i said  its a possibility


Yeah I get that, but his sole driving motivation was to get strong enough to protect her as he didn't think he was worthy enough to be with her if he wasn't but saying that he only plans to protect her for a period of time sounds exceptionally weird. It's essntially the same as saying he was ok if Takeda did end of with Miu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Well its a driving force for Kenichi  He conceded when Takeda and him fought last that he'd accept Takeda as a contender for being able to protect Miu better when he could beat him in a battle. That gives Kenichi the strength of will to become more powerful than him and everyone else. Just like Elder's constantly raising the goalpost of his acceptance makes him want to train to become more powerful.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,so you think we will see Renka's brother and Kensei's school of Kung Fu?
> 
> The Chinese Saga?
> 
> ...



There's been too much set up for it not to happen so unless the manga stops selling well it's practically guaranteed.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

we'll see bout TanxHon 

@SK:  I see your point. well the only thing I can think of is that its not that he wants Takeda to end up with miu but the way takeda said "its your role to protect her..." made it sound like he was giving up, which kenichi doesn't want. so kenichi said "for now right?" to motivate him. hence the line in the next page. that they should continue working hard to get stronger together.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2011)

nah kenichi has to be the only one to protect miu as his promise to sho kano


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> nah kenichi has to be the only one to protect miu as his promise to sho kano



Yeah but he never said he would do so forever, not that he doesn't want to or plan to. It's pretty much the same situation as Sho Kano, should he die I'm sure he would want Takeda to be there in his place even if it's not in a romantic sense.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2011)

im pretty sure kenichi would do it forever and come back from the dead like apachi to protect her

btw nice kekkaishi set


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> im pretty sure kenichi would do it forever and come back from the dead like apachi to protect her
> 
> btw nice kekkaishi set



Thx, knowing this manga your probably right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Knowing Kenichi, and considering his growth in just a year, he'll be a master class by the time he's friggen 20


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Knowing Kenichi, and considering his growth in just a year, he'll be a master class by the time he's friggen 20



*His growth rate is nowhere near fast enough for him to become a master so fast. *


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2011)

id say 25-29


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 24, 2011)

*Shigure said he'd need another ten years or so, so 25-27 seems right. At absolute best 23 or so given the story's current rate of progress.

And that's just entering master class, it'll take even longer for him to become someone as strong as Akisame or Sakaki, let alone Elder level. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *His growth rate is nowhere near fast enough for him to become a master so fast. *



Its a short way of saying that i think his progress is really fast

Nowhere near as fast as original Kenichi's growth but still pretty amazing


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great chapter... even if they didnt say it in word they both understood each other's feeling... best part was the elder coming in with the other master trying to stop him from killing kenichi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2011)

Reminds me of another pair i ship no names of course


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Elder... Master class cockblocking....


----------



## Beckman (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn Elder going back on his words.. 





Pimp of Pimps said:


> *And that's just entering master class, it'll take even longer for him to become someone as strong as Akisame or Sakaki, let alone Elder level. *



Implying Akisame & Sakaki are above the rest?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 25, 2011)

DividedByZero said:


> Damn Elder going back on his words..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Did you want me to name every single master or something? *


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 25, 2011)

aegon said:


> @ Yulwei
> 
> Well takedaXrenka was lightly hinted here:
> 
> ...



That can't be considered a hint light or otherwise. Both of them are pretty forward so if they liked one another they'd have done something a bit more obvious than standing together in the same panel


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2011)

i dont think takedaxrenka will happen until takeda confesses to miu and gets rejected


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

I just wanna see tandem combat from Takeda and Renka.  Kenpo+Boxing=ftw.  Judo(if he ever went beyond fodder) and TKD.  More pair bouts than Kenichi + random harem wannabe please.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think we'll see anything like that unless we get another tournament or Shinpaku decided to do a full frontal assault on YOMI


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it not obvious that Takeda really does have feelings for Miu? Kenichi's statement to Takeda after their sparring match was meant to let Takeda know that he(Kenichi) knew Takeda's true feelings for Miu. In other words, Takeda was being a bit passive-aggressive. He was basically telling Kenichi that he was going to let him protect Miu until he was strong enough to do it instead. Kenichi's response was just to let Takeda know he knew what he was thinking(hence the shocked look on Takeda's face) and that he accepts the challenge.


----------



## Goom (Mar 25, 2011)

after 300 something chapters all he gets is a kiss on the cheek.  Poor guy


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2011)

He needs to try and get on dat shigure.


----------



## aegon (Mar 26, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I don't think we'll see anything like that unless we get another tournament or Shinpaku decided to do a full frontal assault on YOMI



To be honest I hope in an allout war between the titans and shinpaku alliance


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2011)

Its actually hinted that Shigure has some kind of attraction for Kenichi, which is like 'woah', haven't touched it in a while though


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2011)

tbh i think it was always more of a lil brother love. if i u look at their interactions and her reactions, it never seemed to be nething more =/ though miu suspected otherwise


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2011)

And that my friend is what is called "hinting" 

Just from what i've seen back when they were together a lot, it wouldn't surprise me in the least. She's like what..early 20s? In comparison to a 17 year old Kenichi


----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2011)

yea shigure's 22  but still. she knows how miu feels about kenichi and how kenichi feels about her  and i think shes mature enough not to go down that road herself


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2011)

Well then she can be like Takeda without falling into his caricature of "i knew i'd be on the losing side but i'll be angry anyway because i'm a DERP who'll never be as cool as the main hero/heroine" 

To a lesser extent this also exemplifies Renka


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think Shigure gives a shit about that type of stuff. She's too chill to care.


----------



## Ender (Mar 28, 2011)

^my view tbh  i mean, i know shes a girl and all and sure shes considered it but not with kenichi.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh you shippers ... 

spoiler pictures have been out for awhile now but still no chapter?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 29, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> ^my view tbh  i mean, i know shes a girl and all and sure shes considered it but not with kenichi.



I think a large part of the hinting was that she's not particularily social because for the vast majority of her life she's been alone with her father and Kenichi was the first guy she's shown interest in, ironically. That and she became more social when he joined but obviously that's more to do with whole her first disciple gig despite the fact he's not really her disciple.


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

i think he's still considered her disciple and he calls himself as such, even though he's not training with weapons


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2011)

where's the next chapter


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 29, 2011)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> spoiler pictures have been out for awhile now but still no chapter?



That so? Have a link by chance?




Pimp of Pimps said:


> *His growth rate is nowhere near fast enough for him to become a master so fast. *




What? that's just silly to me. Completely disagreed.

His growth rate is flat out amazing. In about a year, he's caught up to or at least nearly caught to Miu who has trained all her life under the strongest person alive. Surpassed or equaled/nearly equaled everyone in YOMI. Surpassed Ryūto who started training years before him. Same thing for Natsu. He's stronger than anyone in Shinpaku who've all been at martial arts much longer then him and are destined to be the next generation of top masters themselves. He's either advanced past disciple class or is on the verge of doing so going by what the masters said during the Tanaka fight. I mean, i can go on.

Seriously, his growth rate is possibly the fastest of any character we know of. Maybe even greater then people like Apachai or Shigure who were already extremely strong when they were very young, but seemed to have already had years of experience by that point.

At his current rate, Kenichi could definitely be a master by the time he's 20. Who knows where he could be in even one more year of manga time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol that was my main point, but if it was explicitly stated that he needed 10 more years, i'd like to see the source link


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder when he's going to fight the leader of Yomi, the one Shadows disciple who is ironically the least stuck up out of all of them.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 29, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol that was my main point, but if it was explicitly stated that he needed 10 more years, i'd like to see the source link



Even if that was stated (which is don't remember specifically, but i'm sure similar things have been said), it's contrary to the evidence, so it's worthless. Plenty of statements turn out to be wrong. Hell, it's a core trope of shonen manga; surpassing expectations.



Spirit King said:


> I wonder when he's going to fight the leader of Yomi, the one Shadows disciple who is ironically the least stuck up out of all of them.



Probably soonish. He's Kenichi's only clear major opponent at the moment and YOMI has just about given all it can in terms of plot.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 29, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> That so? Have a link by chance?


Sure, it's right here.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 29, 2011)

Right on man. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2011)

i think they'll deal with chikage once and for all now  then move on to the other members


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2011)

Kenichi and Miu seem to acting closer now too


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 29, 2011)

I never understood how people could not see that Shigure is attracted to Kenichi. She became more social when he arrived and even wanted to cook for him(yes she cooked for everyone, but she wouldn't let them eat until Kenichi was there.). Then there's the mixed bath hot spring that was a trap. Shigure is perfectly aware of her own sexuality, she kicks Ma-sensei's ass when tries to take photos of her, but she's perfectly fine nude hotsprings bathing with Kenichi. She even offered to wash his back. Furthermore, she mentioned the incident in front of Miu. Imo, it's clear that she likes him, in fact it's only natural. However, it's something she would never act on because of his feelings for Miu.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 30, 2011)

Well it's clear that Kenichi is special to Shigure (as he is to all his masters), but whether or not those feelings are romantic in nature is open to debate. I don't really know, but i could personally see that being the case.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think the author would have drawn attention to it if that wasn't the case. There was no real reason for him to have Miu question how Shigure sees Kenichi, unless she does indeed have feelings for him. Miu is free to dismiss it, but I seriously doubt the reader was meant to.


----------



## BVB (Mar 30, 2011)

shigure doesn't want to be kenichis girlfriend.

she wants him to make her babies.


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

^all those incidents above looked more like the teasings of an older sister  cause she knows how kenichi is and how miu will react


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2011)

Shigure definitely has something for Kenichi.

Even Miu felt it..

And damn,the recent chapters really show how buff Kenichi is becoming.

His body is resembling Akisame's body structure more and more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone says "its sibling" when its an attraction they don't agree with/personally see

I've never seen any sibling type of familiarity with Kenichi or Shigure, even in the realms of the Master/Student relationship

You go back to the beginning of the series and you can see how buff Kenichi has actually gotten


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

no i say it cause thats how i see it, based on what i've seen irl and other mangas XD


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2011)

i*c*st is a foreign concept?  i mean, you both can be right


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Well of course that's possible but in a manga like this i daresay its unlikely, although not for manga in general


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> i*c*st is a foreign concept?  i mean, you both can be right


When i*c*st starts sisterly love ends.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well of course that's possible but in a manga like this i daresay its unlikely, although not for manga in general



This entire conversation has gone weird. It's not like thry're actually related so problems like that don't even exist. Unless your talking about Kenichi and his actual sister, then I'd just say what wrong with you.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 30, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I don't think the author would have drawn attention to it if that wasn't the case. There was no real reason for him to have Miu question how Shigure sees Kenichi, unless she does indeed have feelings for him. Miu is free to dismiss it, but I seriously doubt the reader was meant to.



I'm sure Shigure does have feeling for him. But there's such a thing as platonic love you know. That specific scene read to me as more of a highlight of Miu's feelings for Kenichi, in that she's on the look out for rivals. She is the jealous type after all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> This entire conversation has gone weird. It's not like thry're actually related so problems like that don't even exist. Unless your talking about Kenichi and his actual sister, then I'd just say what wrong with you.




I ALREADY SAID TANIMOTO WILL BE TAPPING THAT


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

Sick bastards the lot of you


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Shigure definitely has something for Kenichi.
> 
> Even Miu felt it..
> 
> ...



Grimmjow

I still think he have a long way to go 

And I can't agree about Shigure having feelings for Kenichi, at least it's not love or sexual atraction. She's the same as Sakaki, remember how he always blushed at the begining and enjoyed having a disciple, despite what he kept saying. It's a motherly love, nothing else.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 30, 2011)

Chapter 424 Raw here


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

This raw is almost useless to me without translation


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought so. they're dealing with chikage now  which is good. and it seems miu's improved in her dancing. shes gotten more feminine/sensual and they think its cause of kenichi. then kenichi harem gathers and chikages wondering about miu/kenichi i think and the rest of shinpaku. 




come on inu  u gotta learn to read the scenes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

that just proves my point though, my whole interpretation was a Chikage introspection and inner struggle about whether or not to defect from Yomi due to the conflicting feelings of being in Shinpaku unofficially and having 'friends'

Those are two vastly different interpretations and we wont know what's really going down until somebody gets off their hairy arse and translates the thing


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

well yours could be a part of mine  thats what she could be wondering about. i dont think its much about miu as it is about kenichi  hes the one that changes ppl  and shes prolly wondering if she could be friends with him


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 30, 2011)

If Chikage gonna turn soon, we'll have Kushinada vs Ryozanpaku next. I wonder who will be brave enough to take her on.

Elder, because of their past?
Shigure or Sasaki, because they fought before?
Akisame, cause they're both jujitsukas?
Ma, for the sake of fanservice?

So many possibilities...


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

only elder can or maybe shigure will get rematch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Its usually woman vs woman or guy vs guy in these equal situations, i dun like it but that's usually the case, it would probably have to be shigure


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

or kensei vs woman/women


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah she's cracking  Done in her usual personality too, it was clever.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 30, 2011)

My precious Renka is back and her rematch with Rachel is confirmed. Nice feat sneaking up on Kushinada


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol i like how their not-so-secret boyfriend and girlfriend now  tipping away from elder and blatant jealousy from miu now is better now that its out in the open


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2011)

SHE WILL NOT BE SOILED


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> SHE WILL NOT BE SOILED



I'm guessing regardless of the choice of words by the translator there would always be an inuendo in that phrase.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 30, 2011)

I hadn't even thought of that. Guess I'm not as dirty minded as I thought


----------



## Wrath (Mar 30, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> If Chikage gonna turn soon, we'll have Kushinada vs Ryozanpaku next. I wonder who will be brave enough to take her on.
> 
> Elder, because of their past?
> Shigure or Sasaki, because they fought before?
> ...


I definitely think it'll be Akisame. He has to prove that her zero-strength style isn't the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> SHE WILL NOT BE SOILED


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice seeing a typical day from Chikage's perspective. And little by little Miu and Kenichi seem to be progressing as an item 

You also can't ask for a better way to end the day than hanging out with your friends at a cake shop


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

secret  bf and gf awesomepek

that soiled line got me

rachel looks kinda crazy now


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

that was an epic chapter  everyone here has already stated all the reasons why  miu, relationship, obvious jealousy and shes acting out on it truthfully and chikage


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 31, 2011)

Chikage's master will end up really being a good guy who infiltrated Yami to destroy it from the inside.


----------



## Ender (Mar 31, 2011)

i dont think so, but i dont think she'll stop chikage if she decides to quit. she may put up a fight but wont go mental on her


----------



## Neelon (Mar 31, 2011)

I want to see Mikumo kicking some asses. right now


----------



## Cooli (Mar 31, 2011)

Chika-san pek


Jealous Miu is jealous


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Quite a relaxed little chapter...its good to get some of those sometime... i believe there will be a bit more of those easy going chapter in order to let kenichi rest a little bit more before the next important arc


----------



## Ender (Apr 2, 2011)

but author said new developments next chapter  i hope its more chikage developments though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 2, 2011)

we just had developments though 

Is author san being pushed to further the storyline?


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice chapter, a little tension-reliever after some intense action. Wouldn't mind a bit more filler-like chapters like this before another big arc.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2011)

Hermit giving advice like a boss.


So we will finally explore Miu's past? Man this is gonna be good.


----------



## Ender (Apr 6, 2011)

THIS IS WHY KENICHI SHOULDA BEEN MOTM!! WTF PPL!! WHY DIDNT U VOTE!!   I knew something epic was coming


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2011)

It seems like right after the earthquake the series's plot has been moving much faster, i'll take it


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 7, 2011)

I love how at first it seemed that Miu wouldn't throw Kenichi, just making a cute face at him, then still... 

Also Shigure's comment about them doing "something... good"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2011)

They seem much more open with each other. Kenichi's actually holding her hands and junk


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 7, 2011)

Wtf..the plot is actually moving..

What the heck happened,suddenly going into Miu's past and Kuremisago?

Did the author have a sudden inspiration or what?


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 7, 2011)

good chapter but

god damn i am so sick of master introductions


----------



## BVB (Apr 7, 2011)

Nuzzie said:


> god damn i am so sick of master introductions



me, too.

I think after 300+ chapters I know who the goddamn masters are.


----------



## Dark Travis (Apr 7, 2011)

^You do perhaps, but not the readers deciding to give the series a shot after reading all his/her regulars.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm...

Finally something about Saiga?

I knew it. Mangakas read forums. HSDK author must have seen my post and said "This stupid boy may have a point." 

Brilliant. Now HSDK has become worth reading again.

And lol at the master. He is like a god. How the hell is Kenichi supposed to defeat him?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> THIS IS WHY KENICHI SHOULDA BEEN MOTM!! WTF PPL!! WHY DIDNT U VOTE!!   I knew something epic was coming


Because nobody cares about Shounen Sunday manga that aren't Detective Conan



foreign said:


> Brilliant. Now HSDK has become worth reading again.


Where have I heard this before


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Where have I heard this before



Your delicious timeskip Kagura set is delicious!:33


----------



## Guiness (Apr 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Where have I heard this before



Somewhere before in this thread. :ho


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 7, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Your delicious timeskip Kagura set is delicious!:33


Indeed it is


----------



## Guiness (Apr 7, 2011)

What do you guys think of Saiga? Think he may kill The Master?

Because there is no way in hell that Ken will ever beat The Master in his lifetime.

The Master.



If HSDK had any interesting plots besides this Yami business... if only... ;_;


----------



## blueblip (Apr 7, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious that the Elder ran away with Miu, who was Saiga's attempt at Kuremisago. And most likely so are most of the other YOMI kids, and were probably created to make 'the strongest YAMI masters ever in history' or something similar.

The big question I have is is there really any real plot point that would be a big reveal through this? Personally, I think the only thing left to look forward to in HSDK are the remaining YAMI master fights and the final fight involving Saiga. I don't think there is any real 'mystery' or story plot point left in the series.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

blueblip said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that the Elder ran away with Miu, who was Saiga's attempt at Kuremisago. And most likely so are most of the other YOMI kids, and were probably created to make 'the strongest YAMI masters ever in history' or something similar.
> 
> The big question I have is is there really any real plot point that would be a big reveal through this? Personally, I think the only thing left to look forward to in HSDK are the remaining YAMI master fights and the final fight involving Saiga. I don't think there is any real 'mystery' or story plot point left in the series.



Sooo..is the Kuremisago an attempt at a superhuman breeding program?

Did Saiga want Miu to take part in it?

Did her mother oppose this and is this the reason she got killed?

Is the Elder the result of Kuremisago as well?

Isn't Kenichi what the Kuremisago is trying to create,but instead he appeared naturally,a man with the greatest potential in a millenium..

Questions,questions..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought the Kuremisago was already somewhat revealed as a shinobi clan, and Miu's mother was the descendant of them. Saiga killed her because she was running away.

Might be remembering things wrong though.


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

^that was my theory when it was first mentioned during DofD. Miu's mom or dad was a part of the clan that practiced the Kuremisago and Saiga wanted Miu for it but her mom refused and ran away with her. She hid Miu long enough for her to be rescued by Elder but he couldn't save Miu's mom, as she died holding Saiga off. Or, Saiga killed his wife and took Miu, only to have Elder come and take her away later. That makes more sense, as it was said that he spent most of his time in her training to suppress her Dou nature and get her to control it.


----------



## aegon (Apr 8, 2011)

To be honest we are not sure if saiga is elder's son. In japan if you marry a woman of high lineage you can be adopted in that family and take her surname.


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

true nuff but she showed very little resemblance to elder, young or old.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> true nuff but she showed very little resemblance to elder, young or old.



Yep.


We saw Miu's mom..she was dark-haired..and although this doesn't seem like much she didn't resemble The Elder at all.

On the other hand Miu has Elder's blonde hair and all which makes me think she received it from her pappy,Saiga.

Man..Saiga.

If there is a character I'd want to know more about,it would be Saiga.

Maybe the Kuremisago arc will shed more light on him,The Elder and Miu's past as well..


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

Kisame too  since saiga was his best friend


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Apr 9, 2011)

Some spoilers are out (i'm not posting them now, but i'll spoiler tag just to be sure as my reaction might possibly be a tiny bit spoilerish)


*Spoiler*: __ 



man... ugh. Some people might like this development or just not really care about it one way or the other, but i HATE it. I saw it coming miles and miles away though... *sigh*. Oh well...




Go to Manga hideout if you want to see them.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 9, 2011)

CBA to register there, but i saw one of the posts...

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Do not want.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 9, 2011)

just im coming to say shitstorm incoming


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2011)

Please..someone tell me in a spoiler tag what happened!


Edit:

Forget it,just saw that post as well.

Damn.

Just..damn.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

its also on mangahelpers, kenichi subforum. no need to register to see 


*Spoiler*: __ 




are you SURE he's alive?? those could've easily been flashbacks, based on the surrounding panels, it seems Kenichi's the one doing the talking. and come on, even Ma said he couldn't be saved. Considering him and Kisame love defying death, that's saying a lot. Unless Yami has some kinda revive the dead technique


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get the fuss I mean it's highly likely it's a flash back I mean Tanimoto is in full gear next to him and in the previous page he's talking to Kenichi and Miu. Also you have the whole leader switch problem and why he would hang out with Tanimoto like that in the first place, when he was presumed dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Based on reactions...the return of Shou Kanou is my guess.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

what reactions?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he-who-should-be-dead is dead, and it's just a YOMI/Kuremisago explanation sort of thing.

But fuck all that. HONGO IS COMING BITCHES  !!!

Who gives a shit about Kano Sho when we have the God Hand himself coming down on us?


----------



## aegon (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyway supposing that saiga is the elder's son and miu is a kuremisaigo that means that probably miu's mother comes from some powerful school of martial arts. It would be interesting to see her lineage...


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

aegon, care to translate those spoilers?  or do u not read spoilers?


----------



## aegon (Apr 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> aegon, care to translate those spoilers?  or do u not read spoilers?



No I don't look at them because in this way when I do the actual translation is more fun.

But here on mangahelpers saladesu made a quick trans:

didn't do shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

Rofl at people overreacting to Shou's supposed ressurection when it was obviously a flashback. I don't understand why the first time people see him in flashback panel that wasn't a panel from a previous chapter their all like "omg he's alive".


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Eh?  I jsut read 425, I don't see it.  Are these 426 spoilers?  Also, good chapter.  Canon pairings?  Wha?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2011)

Sooo..regarding chapter 426 spoilers..



*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that Shou Kanou is included just in a flashback.

And this is one of the pages of this chapter..


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 9, 2011)

Uhm, I don't know if this question was discussed already. But when I was reading HSDK from the start I have noticed big change in Miu's drawing. Personally if I will compare pre and post looks I would definely approve the "pre drawing". Any thoughts?


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

Everyone has changed a bit from chappy 1 to now


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 9, 2011)

Miu has definitely changed for the worse. The style in which she's drawn is better but her appearance looks worse


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 9, 2011)

UrumiGTO said:


> Uhm, I don't know if this question was discussed already. But when I was reading HSDK from the start I have noticed big change in Miu's drawing. Personally if I will compare pre and post looks I would definely approve the "pre drawing". Any thoughts?


I guess Syun became a moe fan as the manga went on, personally I thing it's a downgrade since the characters look more disfigured than attractive. I also liked Miu when she had her hair up and the one with the braids looked sexy as hell.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 9, 2011)

didn't do shit.
didn't do shit.
And this is just I have found in 2 min by random clicking. Definetly there are alot better, but with this you can make certain conclusions.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

hmm i dont mind the change as much  im glad kenichi changed though  didn't like his old look


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

i dont mind the change to be honest


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 9, 2011)

Keep in mind that we're talking about the female characters and not the males to which the latter looks mostly the same


UrumiGTO said:


> didn't do shit.
> didn't do shit.
> And this is just I have found in 2 min by random clicking. Definetly there are alot better, but with this you can make certain conclusions.


Yeah she looks alot better before the change, not sure why Syun thought it was a good idea to make her uglier but I'm not sure that was his actual intention


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 9, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Keep in mind that we're talking about the female characters and not the males to which the latter looks mostly the same
> 
> Yeah she looks alot better before the change, not sure why Syun thought it was a good idea to make her uglier but I'm not sure that was his actual intention



What are you talking about? She looks much better now she looked kind weird in the early chapters but I chalk that up to Syun getting better as the time passes.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> hmm i dont mind the change as much  im glad kenichi changed though  didn't like his old look


I'm talking only about miu's change. Even though I really dont mind the sudden change, but I have just been stating a fact.
That she looked alot more... don't know the words...guess more effort in drawing, than now, when she looks like a 5 years old child.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 9, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> What are you talking about? She looks much better now *she looked kind weird in the early chapters* but I chalk that up to Syun getting better as the time passes.


Can't be any weirder than how she looks now 
The new style seems to work on some characters than others, I think Renka looks better in than new style than Miu does in it than again Renka looked like a younger version of Kenichi's mom in her first appearance.

Edit: I should probably make some comparison charts for a better understanding, I have to admit that Syun's character designs in the beginning of HSDK and in the original manga looked hideous but got better as the series went on when he got more assistants.


----------



## aegon (Apr 9, 2011)

In my opinon matsuena's best drawings for females are during the DofD. He has experience in his strokes and they are not moe-deformed. 
Then the worst was in chapters that go from renka Vs rachel fight to apachai Vs agaard fight. for example this:

didn't do shit.

damn look at her lower half, she seems a cow. Plus her eyes seems that of a puppy, she is frightening.
I saw that he began to leave that moe-style from this picture in chapter 407:
didn't do shit.

even though the cover was this:

didn't do shit.

honoka same pose as miu in chapter 381, proportions totally fucked.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

she seems a cow? what does that mean?

Because her legs are thick, she's disproportionate? I've seen girls with tiny upper bodies and ridiculous thighs before, even at a young age.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 9, 2011)

aegon said:


> In my opinon matsuena's best drawings for females are during the DofD. He has experience in his strokes and they are not moe-deformed.


No one will disagree with you, D of D was the peak of the series for me before everything including the art went down hill



aegon said:


> didn't do shit.
> 
> even though the cover was this:
> 
> ...


Nice fine, that is hilariously bad


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

UrumiGTO said:


> didn't do shit.
> didn't do shit.
> And this is just I have found in 2 min by random clicking. Definetly there are alot better, but with this you can make certain conclusions.



It's not really a massively huge difference. She didn't often look like what you posted. It was always more of a mix between that and her current design.

didn't do shit.

didn't do shit.

didn't do shit.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 9, 2011)

Early chapters utilized too many sharp lines I prefer Miu drawn in softer style.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's not really a massively huge difference. She didn't often look like what you posted. It was always more of a mix between that and her current design.
> 
> didn't do shit.
> 
> ...


Even if it was  a "mix" it was very rear, her usual look was like I have posted. But now her look is just ... unserious


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

UrumiGTO said:


> Even if it was  a "mix" it was very rear, her usual look was like I have posted. But now her look is just ... unserious



What do you mean usual look she barely at all looked like that, show some none cover images of her looking like that.

didn't do shit.

didn't do shit.

didn't do shit.

The main difference is her hair was always tied back which it's no longer currently. The best comparison is when her hair was forward during the school play. Apart from that it's not really a major difference.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> didn't do shit.
> 
> didn't do shit.
> 
> Link removed





Spirit King said:


> What do you mean usual look she barely at all looked like that, show some none cover images of her looking like that.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



One key thing I noticed about the excerpts from the earlier chapters in comparison to the new ones is that the panel layout is more crammed, notice how there's hardly any full body shots of the characters and as Evil mentioned it looked sharper as well.



Spirit King said:


> It's not really a massively huge difference. She didn't often look like what you posted. It was always more of a mix between that and her current design.





Spirit King said:


> The main difference is her hair was always tied back which it's no longer currently. The best comparison is when her hai was forward during the school play. Apart from that it's not really a major difference.


How can you say it's a mix of the old and new style if it's the same character in both transitions? Key differences between the Miu in the beginning and the one now is that her proportions was relatively consistent now they're all over the place. Going back to the deformity most of the characters seem..shorter than they were and this mostly has to do with the manga using a less sharper tone as it went by. It doesn't really seem like a huge difference to alot of people because the change in character designs was more gradual but looking back at the old chapters the change is pretty significant.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> One key thing I noticed about the excerpts from the earlier chapters in comparison to the new ones is that the panel layout is more crammed, notice how there's hardly any full body shots of the characters and as Evil mentioned it looked sharper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say it's a mix of the old and new style if it's the same character in both transitions? Key differences between the Miu in the beginning and the one now is that her proportions was relatively consistent now they're all over the place. Going back to the deformity most of the characters seem..shorter than they were and this mostly has to do with the manga using a less sharper tone as it went by. It doesn't really seem like a huge difference to alot of people because the change in character designs was more gradual but looking back at the old chapters the change is pretty significant.



I'm saying Miu was always mildly deformed even back then, it's just currently her tits and ass have gotten bigger, (mostly just her ass).


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

my kinda girl


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I'm saying Miu was always mildly deformed even back then, it's just current her tits and ass have gotten bigger, (mostly just her ass).


I get what you're talking about now, I probably wouldn't have notice if she didn't permanently change her hairstyle


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 9, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I get what you're talking about now, I probably wouldn't have notice if she didn't permanently change her hairstyle


I really don't. Because before and now, they look like diffrent persons.Maybe we have diffrent "tastes". Because her old look was more likeable to me and it is not because of "body parts".
But like I have said I am just stating the fact.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

UrumiGTO said:


> I really don't. Because before and now, they look like diffrent persons.Maybe we have diffrent "tastes". Because her old look was more likeable to me and it is not because of "body parts".
> But like I have said I am just stating the fact.



It's nothing about likeability, even I think the current size of her tits and ass are a bit big. I'm just saying if you took previous Miu changed her hair style to the current style and made her tits and ass bigger would you honestly see any difference to her current design.  The hair style changes a lot especially with the proportions of the face. Before she had a forehead now she doesn't. That alone would change the design majorly.


----------



## aegon (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys the translation of 426 is out. You can go to read it using the link in my sign


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 13, 2011)

aegon said:


> Guys the translation of 426 is out. You can go to read it using the link in my sign



Hmm..Tanimoto..


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2011)

be able to do this

edit:
craaaaaaaaaaap. shits getting real!!!   wonder what takeda will do the information  i hope he goes to the masters and tell them...and FFFFFFFF GOD-HAND  -bows-


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 13, 2011)

Hermit thinks about Honoka a lot


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

its canon bitches


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2011)

well kenichi's a constant reminder of her


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 13, 2011)

Fuck yeah God Hand!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2011)

Things starting to get interesting with Kenichi and Miu heading off to that village and of course God Hand making an appearance


----------



## Neelon (Apr 13, 2011)

God Hand Akira Hongo will kick asses hard fuck yeah


----------



## Guiness (Apr 13, 2011)

This chapter was win because they showed God Hand and mentioned Saiga.

Why the hell did it take so LONG for things to reach here?

Dammit, now show me some epicness.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you think that Akira will be able to beat Apachai & Shigure together ? Although they are the youngest Ryozanpaku masters plus Apachai isn't in best condition, so I guess he'd be able to do more than just defend against them.

And I wonder how Akira reacts when he sees Miu/Kenichi who contributed to his disciple death.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 14, 2011)

The two guys in the car are disciples of the God Hand i see.

Yup, there will be a fight, but i doubt Akira, especially at that place, will try to do much against Kenichi and Miu. Probably a small clash between Shigure/Apa and Akira Hongo.


----------



## aegon (Apr 14, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Do you think that Akira will be able to beat Apachai & Shigure together ? Although they are the youngest Ryozanpaku masters plus Apachai isn't in best condition, so I guess he'd be able to do more than just defend against them.
> 
> And I wonder how Akira reacts when he sees Miu/Kenichi who contributed to his disciple death.



That would not matter. Ryouzanpaku's masters only fight one against one


----------



## blueblip (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope God Hand beats one of them. It's about time YAMI's masters tried to even the score. Plus, Kongo come off as a pretty decent guy for a YAMI master, from what we saw in that Sho flashback with the bird.


----------



## aegon (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you did not realize it, but those two are shou's bodyguards:

Chapter 1 of the new manga

anyway I hope that they will fight against someone of the shinpaku alliance, because I don't like how fighter like sigfried,  thor, freya and takeda don't have proper fights from tiome to time. matsuena only made a single level-up chapter a month ago and it wasn't that much satisfying because it did not focus enough on the single fighters. 
Plus yomi's disciples are kenichi's exclusive(apart for girls...) so we don't have hope to see them fight with shinpaku alliance...


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 14, 2011)

aegon said:


> maybe you did not realize it, but those two are shou's bodyguards:
> 
> implied AOE would kill HIM, who has arguably better durability than Soi Fon
> 
> ...



Nice catch SA could be tailing Kenichi and Mui, Takeda is very likely to make an appearance imo.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 14, 2011)

And it's about damn time Takeda did something awesome. I mean, what's the point of having him train with a (former) top tier master like Shiba if he's not going to show anything for it, amirite?


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

u rly think takeda will do something?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 14, 2011)

I doubt he will, but damn it, he should


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

tbh, idc if he does anything or not, as long as he doesnt cock-block kenichi ..intentionally (doubt it) or unintentionally (possible)


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2011)

Miu's mother is . . .


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2011)

wtf u talking about?  she's awesome


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2011)

No, no she's not


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm gonna need Kenichi to step up and 4 shot the fodder and have a rather curt discussion with pops next week.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeha. There's no reason why he shouldn't be pwning them in like 2-5 panels.


----------



## aegon (Apr 20, 2011)

The most important thing should be how did kanou earring end up there. Plus note an important thing: the bird's jail is broken here:
Chapter 317

while here is intact:
Chapter 317

did the bird get out of its jail?


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2011)

miu's mom looks good

kenichi should pwn


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2011)

it prolly got broken somehow, its been through a lot 

and i dont see him winning THAT easily. its not like he's been the only one training.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2011)

People forget.




Dat battle wear.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2011)

It's kind of odd seeing Kenichi enthusiastic about running instead of conviently taking a train, but I can understand that it's proof that he's getting closer to Miu on many levels.

And I hope Kenichi and Miu have an entertaining battle with those two disciples.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Kenichi is growing at an incredible rate


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2011)

yea i agree  he enjoyed it  and yea i know, ppl forgot what she looked liked  i didn't


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 20, 2011)

The battery is death great mistranslation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Miu's mom is hot


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 20, 2011)

New chapter.

and then appeared right behind Aizen


----------



## Rene (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it me or did that translation just feel a bit weird?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2011)

If by weird you mean translated as if they were using babelfish at parts, then yeah, kinda...


----------



## Rene (Apr 20, 2011)

This ... This lawn is mowed.


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2011)

well considering the place is uninhabited its an appropriate statement


----------



## tom (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't see these two bodyguards being too much trouble. I wonder if the god fist is angry?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 20, 2011)

He probably hopes Kenichi is strong, because only someone strong should be worthy of beating his opponent.


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2011)

tbh, i dont see an angry expression on his face..hes prolly analyzing the person that beat his disciple. i dont see why he would be angry. it wasnt kenichi that killed shou, it was actually yami's own forces.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2011)

that was an epic moment for apachai  not funny to me ...


----------



## Goom (Apr 20, 2011)

Shouldn't kenichi be able to destroy those two body guards easily.  He's done a crapload of training since his time with Kanou


----------



## aegon (Apr 21, 2011)

Let me go to edit it...


----------



## Rene (Apr 21, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> well considering the place is uninhabited its an appropriate statement


Well Kenichi is an easily amazed person.

I just found the way it was phrased and the image that corresponded with it to be rather funny.


Too soon.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

thats true  if u picture it that way 

and no, dont think kenichi's gonna win easy. its not like hes the only one that trains


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

The greatest panel in existence!


And Saiga had a hot as hell wife..too bad that fisting went wrong eh?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The greatest panel in existence!
> 
> 
> And Saiga had a hot as hell wife..too bad that fisting went wrong eh?



Lol he used his fists so fast she couldn't tell him he was aiming at the wrong pair of lips


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

he wasnt even close to either pair ....


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2011)

ITT Kenichi will defeat Elder and win Miu by throwing his phone.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

ultimate phone of death attack?


----------



## S (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it just me or does Akira (God Fist) and Nijima look alike? he looks like the adult version of Nijima lol


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

there was a omake regarding that already


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

S said:


> Is it just me or does Akira (God Fist) and Nijima look alike? he looks like the adult version of Nijima lol



Holy shit..I just noticed that pair of ears Godhand has..

It really DOES resemble Nijima's..


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

yea there was one of those short comics at the end of one the chapters where he thought Akira was his father


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2011)

He thought?  Too bad if they disproved.  He should be.  Shinpaku vs Yomi after Ryouzan is defeated?  Wait.. that's seinen.


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

yea. it was one of those comedic shorts  i tried looking for it but theres too many chapters to search


----------



## Wrath (Apr 27, 2011)

428 is out by Utopia. You can find it yourself, though, because it's a valuable skill.


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2011)

Chapter 318

 or u can just post the link?


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2011)

so, neways  EPIC  those guys are like the guy kenichi sparred with. out seeking revenge (obv). i love where this is headed and god-hand is epic as hell. he has my respect as a master and martial artist  there wont be a master fight this arc. it'll be a more revealing type arc imo


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

Good chapter


----------



## Cooli (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2011)

of course you caught that


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2011)

Kenichi in protect miu mode > all


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2011)

^fuck yea  tbh, i think he may confess by the end of this arc, cause he can protect her. obv not from masters and all but hes been doing a decent job lately.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

I chuckled at anyway...deyaaaaa


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2011)

hey you guys should nominate HSDK for MotM  this arc deserves its own forum


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 27, 2011)

I never noticed the similarity between Nijima and God First. That is pretty hilarious


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 27, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> hey you guys should nominate HSDK for MotM  this arc deserves its own forum



I cannot agree less.
I have readed tons of manga and HSDK is one of the most underrated imo.
It literally has everything from ecchii(or however it is spelled) to brilliant world of martials arts(fantasy style) and unqie/individualistic characters. Not to mention how many times I laughed while reading it. Drama,comedy,brawl,enetertaiment etc. it is all in one.
There is nothing called as "best", but I will take all ~100 mangas I have readed on stake and state that HSDK is one of the best manga "world" can offer to us.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 27, 2011)

You know, each subsequent YAMI master is becoming more and more 'pleasant'. I mean, Agaard was downright pleasant, and his only claim to fame as a bad guy was that he used his martial arts to kill people in a fight. Now Hongo seems even nicer, only fighting martial artists and being even more concerned about his pupil as much as the Ryozanpaku masters.

Hell, the only outright bad guys in YAMI seem to be Silcardo and Saiga (Gaidar had some redeeming qualities and Diego was BAMF).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, even though Kenichi and Miu were being pushed backed by those disciples Kenichi will still step up if Miu's in danger.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 27, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, even though Kenichi and Miu were being pushed backed by those disciples Kenichi will still step up if Miu's in danger.


It kinda seemed like he was using Dou ki then.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 27, 2011)

Wrath said:


> It kinda seemed like he was using Dou ki then.



Just like when he was using Apachai's two signature moves


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Kenichi knocked the shit out of em heh


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Apr 27, 2011)

blueblip said:


> I mean, Agaard was downright pleasant, and his only claim to fame as a bad guy was that he used his martial arts to kill people in a fight.



Oh yeah, his only flaw is his willingness to kill perfectly good and innocent people. GREAT guy. 

Anyway, Kenichi was a badass this chapter. I mean, he just casually KO'ed a person Miu was struggling against. I think it's clear now we rarely see Kenichi fighting up to his true skills. Instead he fights down to his opponents skill level. That's probably the only reason most of his fights are competitive. It fits his personality perfectly.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 28, 2011)

Kenichi is part of that clan of super fighters like Miu and Kano


----------



## Wrath (Apr 28, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Kenichi is part of that clan of super fighters like Miu and Kano


No way. If anything, he's from a clan that refused to breed with anyone who was good at fighting.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Kenichi is part of that clan of super fighters like Miu and Kano



I don't know how serious you are about this buutt..

I don't think he has any ties to the Kuremisago except the fact that he is what they are trying to achieve.

They breed  great warriors due to their genes and training.

Kenichi on the other hand is an weird fluke,an abberation,a guy who comes once in a millenium,that has an incredible spark that gives birth to legends and this is exactly what Kuremisago is trying to create.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 28, 2011)

im still trying to gauge Kenichi's power,  it seems that he is not faster than Miu and he believes she holds back.   then he just nakama punches that dude (he is out cold) that put Miu in serious hurt after he withstood Miu's attack.   

he caught the dude by surprise though but seeing how tough they are and Miu was hurt,  i believe that boy should of blocked it.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 28, 2011)

^I've always seen the Miu-Kenichi thing as Miu being the speed demon while Kenichi is the meat shield. So while Miu maybe faster, Kenichi can take WAY more hits and can hit back even harder, which sort of evens it out. So it's not really that Miu is above him, it's just that Miu's fighting style is flashier than Kenichi's, which comes off as more impressive.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 28, 2011)

blueblip said:


> ^I've always seen the Miu-Kenichi thing as Miu being the speed demon while Kenichi is the meat shield. So while Miu maybe faster, Kenichi can take WAY more hits and can hit back even harder, which sort of evens it out. So it's not really that Miu is above him, it's just that Miu's fighting style is flashier than Kenichi's, which comes off as more impressive.



Pretty much, miu relies on speed, advanced technique and dodgying. Kenichi relies on absorbing hits, stamina and slower but more powerful basic hits. 

Basically she's has more than a fair bit skill and technique advantage, than Kenichi and she's techniquely a superior fighter, but Kenchi makes up for this with sheer will power. He can dig in deep when the chips are down which Miu just plain lacks. 

It's basically how Kajima compared the difference between him and Shou. Shou has skill and techniques down but he lacks the "heart" that he has.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2011)

kenichi's more powerful and durable than miu, she's faster and more skilled


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 28, 2011)

blueblip said:


> ^I've always seen the Miu-Kenichi thing as Miu being the speed demon while Kenichi is the meat shield. So while Miu maybe faster, Kenichi can take WAY more hits and can hit back even harder, which sort of evens it out. So it's not really that Miu is above him, it's just that Miu's fighting style is flashier than Kenichi's, which comes off as more impressive.




but what Kenichi did was speed,  he just lightling speed and eyes glowing like a master punched that dude to heaven.  

i guess at his max (only when Miu is in danger)  he can actually be better/higher than Miu.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's basically how Kajima compared the difference between him and Shou. Shou has skill and techniques down but he lacks the *"heart" *that he has.


Oh shounen.  I dunno what cardiac surgeon saved an editor''s life, but ffs.


----------



## Legend (Apr 29, 2011)

i know this is far off but how badass will kenichi and miu's kid be?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2011)

incalculable


----------



## Legend (Apr 29, 2011)

Elder level


----------



## BVB (Apr 29, 2011)

Baby-level. :ho


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Retirement home senior citizen level?


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 29, 2011)

Some time ago I had a funny epilogue in mind, where a child of Kenichi and Miu would meet a weak boy/girl and take him/her to Ryozankpaku, where all the strongest masters(adult Shinpaku Alliance) gather... 

That would be a nice ending imo


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> *Dark*-Baby-*Beel*-level. :ho


No kidding, right?


----------



## Neelon (May 6, 2011)

where's ma kenichi chapter this week?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

golden week


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

I just noticed the scars are similar, i cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## Cooli (May 10, 2011)

I was hoping Miu's father was on the cover


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

they wouldnt do that


----------



## Cooli (May 10, 2011)

why not?


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

has he been fully shown yet?


----------



## Cooli (May 10, 2011)

No. But still


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

well there you go

no papa miu yet


----------



## Space (May 10, 2011)

lol where's the promised epic fight


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

Sakaki vs God Hand


----------



## Sphyer (May 10, 2011)

I knew those scars were connected.

Wonder what happened in the past between them though.


----------



## The_Evil (May 10, 2011)

Akira is all around awesome. He read in Kenichi like in an open book.


Best moment was when Kenichi though Akira was making a provocation...

"Thanks for your concern"

Appachai never fails to crack me up.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

im gonna guess they fought in a tournament and had a draw


----------



## Tayimus (May 10, 2011)

Chapter was good. Like Cooli, I too was hoping for a glimpse of Miu's father dammit. Akira was awesome. And everyone was right to think Akira's and Sakaki's scars were connected. Come to think of it, wasn't Akira's scar EXACTLY like Sakaki's when he was first introduced? I don't remember the exact chapter, and I'm too lazy to look right now  

On a fun note, Akira made Shigure blush. Cue people supporting the Akira/Shigure pairing!


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> On a fun note, Akira made Shigure blush. Cue people supporting the Akira/Shigure pairing!



Hongo is da man of this manga!, pimping damn Shigure .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2011)

Good chapter. Akira was awesome.

I wonder though how long the Elder was following.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

everyone knows shigure is apart of kenichi's harem


----------



## Tayimus (May 10, 2011)

^I like Akisame/Shigure myself, but I won't deny your claim


----------



## WraithX959 (May 10, 2011)

Akisame is old enough to be her dad, which is just creepy.


----------



## Tayimus (May 11, 2011)

I thought Akisame was round 35 and Shigure was in her early 20s. That's not bad when you compare it to 50yr old men and women sleeping with 18yr olds and under


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2011)

I can't believe that she blushed and said the "He treated me like a woman!" line..


----------



## Legend (May 11, 2011)

Shigure is mine


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2011)

I for one would share with all of you  

Hahaha, i'm just kidding


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 11, 2011)

Wow. The translations these last few chapters have been pretty bad.


----------



## MrCinos (May 11, 2011)

Great chapter. I'm looking forward to the imminent Sakaki vs. Akira.


----------



## aegon (May 11, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Wow. The translations these last few chapters have been pretty bad.



Well, consider that no one proofreads them


----------



## Goom (May 11, 2011)

Damn, this is the first time we see shigure actually acknowledge shes a woman

Akira: 1
Sasaki: 0


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2011)

Goom said:


> Damn, this is the first time we see shigure actually acknowledge shes a woman
> 
> Akira: 1
> Sasaki: 0



Yes dude no wonder why the elder stopped Miu of following him asap, fucking Akira almost pimping two girls in one chap.


----------



## PPsycho (May 11, 2011)

Goom said:


> Damn, this is the first time we see shigure actually acknowledge shes a woman
> 
> Akira: 1
> Sasaki: 0



God Hand is still still far from besting that:
Ch.429

But his fight with Sakaki should be even more awesome then Agaard vs Apachai. I hope that "soon" won't be another 50 chapters.


----------



## Neelon (May 11, 2011)

Mikumo or Akira hongou who will be the strongest master of Yomi?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 11, 2011)

Should I call him god hand or god finger?


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Should I call him god hand or god finger?



I think his moniker is rather obvious.


*Spoiler*: _He Keeps It Strong_ 



Pimp Hand


----------



## Wuzzman (May 15, 2011)

Detective said:


> I think his moniker is rather obvious.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _He Keeps It Strong_
> ...



Its one thing to have a pimp hand, but the "i'm officially wet" look on shigures face makes my godly finger reference an equally good moniker.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2011)

Neelon said:


> Mikumo or Akira hongou who will be the strongest master of Yomi?



Silcardo should definitely be up there too.


----------



## Neelon (May 16, 2011)

He is Kano Sho's master


----------



## Goom (May 16, 2011)

Akira is Miu's dad right?  

Than it kinda sucks that the elders son is only Sasaki level =/


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)

no

Saiga is her father


----------



## Goom (May 16, 2011)

Who the fuck is Saiga again?  I'm so lost


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2011)




----------



## aegon (May 17, 2011)

translation is out:

here: his reactions are no worse

let me know what you think


----------



## Goom (May 17, 2011)

Ughh... I'm tempted to read, but reading it without the art makes me sad


----------



## Punpun (May 17, 2011)

Romance keeps going forward. In my shonen.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2011)

aegon said:


> translation is out:
> 
> here: his reactions are no worse
> 
> let me know what you think



Thank you once again for translating that!


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2011)

Thanks man!  that was epic!  (the end neways) the beginning was aww, then , then


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Thanks man!  that was epic!  (the end neways) the beginning was aww, then , then



But are there images of him?

Will we see young Saiga?


----------



## aegon (May 17, 2011)

well the raw is already on mangahead, and it seems that this chapter will be proofread too


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 17, 2011)

Did this crazy son of a bitch just fly?


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2011)

its elder, are you surprised?


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2011)

this


----------



## Neelon (May 17, 2011)

Wow Elder can fly


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2011)

Great to see we finally get some background into Miu's parents and their past. However, the part I most took away from this chapter is that Kenichi will either have to gain incredible power that will surpass or match Elder how he will never end up Miu xDD

At least he's fired up


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2011)

i like how its out in the open


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 17, 2011)

This is seriously the least annoying romantic subplot in shonen manga i can think of. Good stuff.



Kira Yamato said:


> Great to see we finally get some background into Miu's parents and their past. However, the part I most took away from this chapter is that Kenichi will either have to gain incredible power that will surpass or match Elder how he will never end up Miu xDD
> 
> At least he's fired up



Come on, you are just picking up on that? He's history's greatest disciple. Of course he'll also be history's greatest, period.


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2011)

Elder flying now. 

Faster than a speeding bullet. More powerful than a locomotive. Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2011)

well..there is a reason he's known as the invincible superman...


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 17, 2011)

He even had the super breath this chapter too.


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2011)

I thought he was dubbed super human?

Anyway, he's gonna start shootin laser beams out his eyes pretty soon 


And lol he cockblocked again  but props to Ken for challenging Elder is that corner shot


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2011)

laser beams?  psh...u mean Ki beams :ho and ofc he's gonna cock-block  but yea, props to Kenichi


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2011)

You know what I mean. Heat vision


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 18, 2011)

Dude. if we put the elder in the season Finale of Smallville and He One-shotted Darkseid, I wouldnt have cared...


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

Hey, at least we know that the elder isn't omnipresent


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2011)

kenichi finally brought up the promise

seems as though kenichi will be at least master class

elder flying is amazing


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2011)

If he becomes master before the ending of the manga, i wonder how long the manga will be


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2011)

im not jinxing it last time wondered that, kekkaishi ended


----------



## TeenRyu (May 18, 2011)

^ woow


----------



## tom (May 18, 2011)

Holy shit.

Isn't that taking a bit too far?





























He'll allow holding hands?!


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> If he becomes master before the ending of the manga, i wonder how long the manga will be



Well, Elder level is one thing, but it shouldn't take him that much longer to make general master level. He beat Shou, who was said to already have the body of a master, and a while ago the masters implied that he was already in the 'above disciple but below master' stage. He even already has an attack that's supposed to one shot any disciple should it land cleanly. 

I'm convinced he's got to be relatively close.


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

So kenichi and miu are pretty open about their feelings now I guess?  She didn't seem surprised when elder and kenichi were talking about "their relationship"


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 18, 2011)

Acting like adults about it..rare in manga.


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Well, Elder level is one thing, but it shouldn't take him that much longer to make general master level. He beat Shou, who was said to already have the body of a master, and a while ago the masters implied that he was already in the 'above disciple but below master' stage. He even already has an attack that's supposed to one shot any disciple should it land cleanly.
> 
> I'm convinced he's got to be relatively close.


Shou was quite far from Master class, IMO. Remember that salaryman who wants to beat Kensei? He is the one who currently near master-level and while he is not considered to be a a master-level (by Ryozanpaku masters), he is easliy capable of one-shotting the likes of Kenichi and Shou without prolonging the fight much.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 18, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Shou was quite far from Master class, IMO. Remember that salaryman who wants to beat Kensei? He is the one who currently near master-level and while he is not considered to be a a master-level (by Ryozanpaku masters), he is easliy capable of one-shotting the likes of Kenichi and Shou without prolonging the fight much.



About Tanaka, that's true. But i interpreted it as Tanaka was just about to ascend the in between stage, while Kenichi was just arriving. So the disparity in physical stats makes sense. Note that Kenichi was skilled enough to land a hit though.


----------



## aegon (May 18, 2011)

In my opinion the manga will end when kenichi will enter masterdoom, that is at the end of his highschool years. Now he should be in the second year(not sure), so we have at least 200 or 300 chapters to go.


----------



## Punpun (May 18, 2011)

tom said:


> He'll allow holding hands?!



One word sums up it pretty well.. Slut.


----------



## blueblip (May 18, 2011)

Psssh...Elder flying is no big deal. He's the fscking Elder after all 

I'm liking how the Kenichi's and Miu's relationship is progressing. None of that crappy shounen hesitation junk. Everyone knows it, and everyone's okay with it. Elder's just being protective, although considering his personality, he could also be cockblocking just to mess with Kenichi for the lulz.

EDIT: Also, notice how in a chapter with no action, we get a feat from the Elder that makes us all go  ?


----------



## drunken lee (May 18, 2011)

so no one is suprised about how kenichi said to the elder that he will force him to accept him


----------



## Neelon (May 18, 2011)

drunken lee said:


> so no one is suprised about how kenichi said to the elder that he will force him to accept him



Of course I am, Kenichi just became more Manly than his masters who were all afraid of battling against the elder


----------



## tom (May 18, 2011)

aegon said:


> In my opinion the manga will end when kenichi will enter masterdoom, that is at the end of his highschool years. Now he should be in the second year(not sure), so we have at least 200 or 300 chapters to go.



hmm, but even when kenichi becomes master level he will still be way below the ryouzanpaku masters.


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

The manga will go beyond kenichi becoming a master.  Otherwise they wouldn't have explained the master ranking system as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2011)

I know its been said but it has to be said once more; KENICHI IS RIPPED DUDE


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 24, 2011)

Interesting chapter is interesting ...


----------



## aegon (May 24, 2011)

wow this was intense and... freaking LONG!!!

 broke Renji's Bankai


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2011)

So Akira is considered the strongest out of the 9 fists?  That means the next Master fight should be even better than Appa's


----------



## PPsycho (May 24, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So Akira is considered the strongest out of the 9 fists?  That means the next Master fight should be even better than Appa's


Strongest Yami vs strongest Ryouzanpaku, it's only natural.


----------



## Neelon (May 24, 2011)

I honestly doubt that Sakaki is stronger than Akisame but that's just my opinion


Great chapter. The best fight of the whole manga is coming guys !


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Strongest Yami vs strongest Ryouzanpaku, it's only natural.



He didn't say strongest,just one of the most respected and the greatest teacher of them all,excluding Saiga perhaps..


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I always got the feeling jujutsu woman would be stronger. Consider her fight comes after his there's a good chance she is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2011)

Wow, didn't expect Sakaki to have a losing record against anyone even if it is a 1 match difference.


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2011)

> He didn't say strongest,just one of the most respected and the greatest teacher of them all,excluding Saiga perhaps..





*first*

Then they completely fucked up this translation


----------



## viduka0101 (May 24, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, didn't expect Sakaki to have a losing record against anyone even if it is a 1 match difference.



I don't think it's like that, by the way Sakaki said that I kinda have a feeling both of them consider their last encounter a loss(meaning it was a draw)



Cooli said:


> *first*
> 
> Then they completely fucked up this translation



google translate>>that translation

read *aegon*'s:*first*


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2011)

Makes a lot more sense now. so they both feel that they have 125 wins and 126 losses....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 24, 2011)

Sakaki 

I wonder, is Shigure really supposed to be that much below the Yami masters she has faced? Kushinada's kimono was only cut a little and Akira wasn't even interested in fighting. She had a brief clash with Agaard aswell, but neither really got the upper hand.
Then again she is probably holding back quite a bit, what with being katsujinken and her quite lethal weapons and all.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2011)

Shigure is very young, she has to be the weakest


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2011)

I doubt her age really plays a part


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2011)

I think it does the other masters have years over her.


----------



## PPsycho (May 25, 2011)

Neelon said:


> I honestly doubt that Sakaki is stronger than Akisame but that's just my opinion
> 
> 
> Great chapter. The best fight of the whole manga is coming guys !



I'd like to add that Komamura wasn't near-dead

I know it's not a proof at all, but I find his self confidence(arrogance?) so hilarious, that since I've read this chapter I consider Sakaki the strongest.

Except Elder of course. And Saiga is probably also elder class, so of course I didn't count him considering the Yami ranking.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> except Hachigen who didn't fight but made the barrier and such
> 
> I know it's not a proof at all, but I find his self confidence(arrogance?) so hilarious, that since I've read this chapter I consider Sakaki the strongest.
> 
> Except Elder of course. And Saiga is probably also elder class, so of course I didn't count him considering the Yami ranking.



That actually made me consider he was only second strongest since Akisame was the only one that didn't seem affected by his taunt and in fact stated that he wondered how the rest even became masters because they were all so affected.


----------



## viduka0101 (May 28, 2011)

new chapter out already:It could very well be that it was possible thanks to the Hogyoku

wtf?


----------



## Yulwei (May 28, 2011)

I didn't understand a single thing that happened in that chapter


----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

Me either...

But at least we saw Kushinada's ass


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2011)

Dat Kushinada. Just that.


----------



## Yulwei (May 28, 2011)

Was she trying to seduce fruit muncher


----------



## viduka0101 (May 28, 2011)

if I a got this correctly from the,to be polite,"weird" translation:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 9 shadows have decided that instead of Kanou Shou,the original successor to be,they will capture Miu, another Kuremi Sago child and turn her to evil 
her teacher will be Silcardo Jenazad 

in the meantime, Kenichi and Miu are on another mission with Sakaki who is btw seeking Akira so they can finally settle their last battle


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2011)

To tell the truth, i was expecting a Sakaki vs Akira battle.


Badass battle, must start soon.


----------



## Yulwei (May 28, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> if I a got this correctly from the,to be polite,"weird" translation:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That makes a lot more sense but how can they hope to avoid getting pummelled by the Elder when they try and grab her.


----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

It will... otherwise they wouldn't have shown a mission with Sasaki accompanying them out of all the other masters


----------



## Ciupy (May 28, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> if I a got this correctly from the,to be polite,"weird" translation:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh shit,that's gonna be interesting..


And Kushinada can run on water,Elder-style..


----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

Who else predicts a "rescue Miu from Yami base arc " in the near future?


----------



## Yulwei (May 28, 2011)

It's guaranteed but I can't see how this can't result in the final showdown between YOMI and Ryozanpaku happening sooner


----------



## viduka0101 (May 28, 2011)

Goom said:


> Who else predicts a "rescue Miu from Yami base arc " *in the near future?*



you mean a "Search for Miu in the Yami base"-arc after the inevitable 5 year time skip in which Ken-chan finally becomes a master


----------



## S (May 28, 2011)

In tribute to this chapter..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwzAkv7oa1Y&feature=player_embedded#at=129[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like Kenichi vs evil Miu is inevitable.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 28, 2011)

Im guessing the elder used to tap that alot... Maybe she is Mui's grandma?


----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> you mean a "Search for Miu in the Yami base"-arc after the inevitable 5 year time skip in which Ken-chan finally becomes a master




I doubt it... up till now the manga has consistently shown Kens growth as a martial artist.  The author isn't just gonna have a long time skip and have him suddenly become a master.


----------



## blueblip (May 28, 2011)

Goom said:


> I doubt it... up till now the manga has consistently shown Kens growth as a martial artist.  The author isn't just gonna have a long time skip and have him suddenly become a master.


Absolutely.

If we ever have a time skip, it will be the last chapter. We find out Kenichi left for training and returns after a few years, super buff and oozing master level power. He challenges Elder, and everyone is psyched. They all gather to watch this epic duel.


*Spoiler*: __ 



To watch Kenichi get roflpwnd and the Elder going, "Sorry Ken-chan, but no Miu for you today."




THE END


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 28, 2011)

Oh man, Silcardo Jenazad is awesome. Both he and Kushinada () pulled feats previously done by Elder in this chap.

I wonder who is even going to fight him.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 29, 2011)

I've started watching the Kenichi Anime, so awesome, makes me want to reread Kenichi from the start again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2011)

i got into kenichi from the anime, pretty good although i really wish they would continue it, atleast to the DD tournament, they have waaaay more than enough material


----------



## aegon (May 31, 2011)

guys I have dome my translation:
_Really_ brittle

I hope it can be of use...


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2011)

aegon said:


> guys I have dome my translation:
> _Really_ brittle
> 
> I hope it can be of use...



Oh thank god maybe now we I can make some sense out of that chapter!


----------



## Goom (May 31, 2011)

I always wondered.... does anyone in this manga wear bras?


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

Been wanting some of her fanservice.


----------



## aegon (Jun 3, 2011)

incoming chapter from mangazone...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 3, 2011)

Already? Did they kidnap the mangaka and force him to give them the chapter as soon as he's done? And if so, can they tell him to put more nipple shots in...


----------



## Goom (Jun 3, 2011)

^
I concur 


I want more Shigure


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2011)

*Chapter 433*


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome chapter i missed those 2 girlspek


----------



## Goom (Jun 4, 2011)

God fist stronger than Maestro eh.... I wonder if this means that Sasaki is stronger than Ma Kensei


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 4, 2011)

Holy shit, a release on a Saturday night?! Has that ever happened before?!

...Wait what the Hell am I questioning it? I should receive this gift with the utmost gratitude! Thanks Nightwish!


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 4, 2011)

Goom said:


> God fist stronger than Maestro eh.... I wonder if this means that Sasaki is stronger than Ma Kensei



I had the same thought but Diego didn't seem like Ma's ultimate opponent to me.  A tougher fight probably awaits him down the line.


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2011)

his brother


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 4, 2011)

I appreciate the early scans but the people who scan them obviously either don't speak English as their primary language or didn't finish school. parts are hard to understand. I feel like at times Im reading teh dead sea scrolls.....


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

effin' lol at TKD girl consoling Renka.  That was cute outside of perversions.  Good job, kids.  And *perk* @ Nijima/Renka interaction.  It's so good when the harem defects.

*rolls eyes @ blitzo*  Maybe you've been poorly taught if you cannot infer from the given text.  Quips aside, what was lost on you?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Punpun said:


> My bet is that this raw martial artist is *Berserk*. Finally.


I had to come back to this thread three times to realize who you were talking about.  Oh SNAP.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> effin' lol at TKD girl consoling Renka.  That was cute outside of perversions.  Good job, kids.  And *perk* @ Nijima/Renka interaction.  It's so good when the harem defects.
> 
> *rolls eyes @ blitzo*  Maybe you've been poorly taught if you cannot infer from the given text.  Quips aside, what was lost on you?



Nothing was lost on me. And actually I've been taught very well. but I don't enjoy reading anything that isn't grammatically correct. It's a pet peeve I have. Misspellings I can handle. Hell, I do them myself. But at least I write a sentence with the proper structure.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah, exaggeration I can understand that.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL at Kenichi saying that he needs to protect her and not get protected by her and then BAM,  she saves him from getting smashed by a flying body.  

heck,  she wasnt using special techniques to evade her attacks and Kenichi seems shocked.    

guess Miu can still kick his ass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn@Miu's backside 

Can't wait to see Sakaki's battle.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Punpun said:


> My bet is that this raw martial artist is Berserk. Finally.



You mean the one the masked guy is supposed to train. It's Miu...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Punpun said:


> My bet is that this raw martial artist is Berserk. Finally.



Berserk's shadow was shown when Kensei mentioned He was training new recruits, since rimi was also shown at that time and she's already been introduced , berserks reintroduction will come soon , and He^ will most likely be specialized in a single thing, probably raw ATtack power or defense IMO . I just wonder who He^ will fight ... Kenichi or hermit again


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Berserk's shadow was shown when Kensei mentioned



That's just what it was. A shadow. Here we have a statement that apply more than likely to him. Plus I made a bet. So only future will tell.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Punpun said:


> That's just what it was. A shadow. Here we have a statement that apply more than likely to him. Plus I made a bet. So only future will tell.



Well its been mentioned multiple times that Kensei helped pick the members of Ragnarok, and Berserk is the only one that hasn't been shown since that arc, so we will just have to wait and see what his new role will be!

anyway.... where is my chapter!?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 10, 2011)

It's too early for it to come out.

At the earliest, probably Saturday is when we'll get it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2011)

That's too far away


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou,  where is your SIG from?


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 10, 2011)

^It's Ciel from a manga called Tsukihime. A pretty good manga that I can't find the ending to!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> ^It's Ciel from a manga called Tsukihime. A pretty good manga that I can't find the ending to!!!



I have the ending if you want it, just say so


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> ^It's Ciel from a manga called Tsukihime. A pretty good manga that I can't find the ending to!!!



The endings up on manga fox. Or most places for that matter I'm guessing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Mikumo ass.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Any word on this week's chapter?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2011)

Not yet


----------



## aegon (Jun 13, 2011)

I got the raw and finished translating it. The chapter should be out in the next 12 hours.
It will bring Sakaki and Hongo's badassery to another level!


----------



## Blade (Jun 13, 2011)

The fight is gonna finally start?


----------



## Neelon (Jun 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> The fight is gonna finally start?



Awesome shit , the best Super Master class fight in the manga is about to begin


----------



## aegon (Jun 13, 2011)

Probably the fight will start next chapter. This was a cool warm up chapter


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't wait for this chapter to be released!


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2011)

Woah, the fight already?

Fucking awesome.


----------



## aegon (Jun 14, 2011)

at last:
 HogyokuAizen


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm Ready.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2011)

I like how Hongo pretty much said "Why do you bring a knife to a gun fight"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 14, 2011)

Hongo respecting his disciple's wishes and saving them is pretty awesome.
Though i wish they would have atleast been able to react a bit better


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 14, 2011)

This is probably the most consistent power scaling manga I have ever read.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting chapter.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> This is probably the most consistent power scaling manga I have ever read.



It is something Kenichi does exceptionally well. There's no real bullshit powerups and everyone stays at around a consistent and logical power level.


----------



## bludvein (Jun 14, 2011)

Kenichi does have excellent power scaling. Its also one of the few mangas where the strongest doesn't always win. Intimidation and keeping a cool head play a large part.


----------



## S (Jun 14, 2011)

WTH


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 14, 2011)

So there was even a full armored Griffith in my Kenichi. 

It's safe to say that the God fist stopped the God hand.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 14, 2011)

S said:


> WTH



Yes. Miu grew a dick overnight.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 14, 2011)

S said:


> WTH



SMH 



It was just the cleaning that did that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, Chivalry certainly isn't dead after seeing Kenichi and Miu being saved by the enemy 

Can't wait to see the clash between these Masters.


----------



## Goom (Jun 14, 2011)

What the fuck is griffith doing here...


----------



## Ender (Jun 14, 2011)

lmfao fail cleaning


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 14, 2011)

fucking Skull Knight and his sword of resonance broke the inter-dimensional barrier in the manga multiverse  and now Griffith is trying to get his kingdom by joining sides with Yami

meanwhile, Sakaki is making short work of Zodd,Grunbeld,Locus,Irvine and Raskhas who couldn't even change to full Apostle form because of how fast Sakaki was

get ready for next chapter's next chapter preview:
Shigure vs. Guts, the ultimate weapons duel

Fucking EPIC!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 14, 2011)

Griffith is just pissed cause his manga takes months to come out and couldnt take it anymore....


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2011)

the cleaning


----------



## aegon (Jun 15, 2011)

guys I was tempeted to call that chivarous order the "Knight of yami", what do you think about that?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2011)

aegon said:


> guys I was tempeted to call that chivarous order the "Knight of yami", what do you think about that?



  

Still surprised we get to see Hongo vs Sakaki so soon.


----------



## aegon (Jun 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Still surprised we get to see Hongo vs Sakaki so soon.



Well the thing about their clash was in the anticipation of next chapter. And anticipations cannot be excessively trusted.

To be honest I expect new details on Silcado's plan before their actual fight. And let's not forget that probably during the fight between the masters there should be the fight between miu and kenichi and Hongo's disciples, and his disciples are still training I think.

Plus there should be a brief(at least 5 or 6 chapter) flashback arc before the actual fight just like apachai and Agaard.

So next chapter or the fight will be postponed because those knights got in the way, or the flashback will begin


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2011)

You're probably right.

Well in any case, I have high hopes that this fight will surpass Apachi vs Aggard. Hongo's been my #1 Favorite member of OSNF ever since I saw the guy and I've been waiting for years to see him get into a real battle


----------



## blueblip (Jun 15, 2011)

No matter what, you know you can expect quality when Hongou steps up to bat 

How would you all take it if he turns out to be Nijima's father?


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

Most-epic battle starts in one week.

I can't wait.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2011)

blueblip said:


> How would you all take it *if *he turns out to be Nijima's father?


There is no if


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 16, 2011)

These chapters need more Shigure... I'm cryin on the inside


----------



## aegon (Jun 20, 2011)

Just finished translating chapter 435:

leg


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2011)

^I didn't even know the raw was out. Can't find it anywhere. Someone post a raw if you can find it.


----------



## aegon (Jun 20, 2011)

chap:

already a VL back in his hollow days


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 20, 2011)

aegon said:


> chap:
> 
> already a VL back in his hollow days



Yess,thank you dude!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2011)

Epic fight. Can't wait for next chapter and color pages.


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2011)

This battle is gonna be so fucking good.



Thanks for the link btw.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 20, 2011)

The quality wasn't so good. Is there a page missing? What happen to Griffith after Sakaki grab his blade.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is going to be an epic fight... chapter was nice it build up the tension and now I want to see this fight even more... since Apachai's near death I know that anything could happen in those master fight now..


----------



## Neelon (Jun 20, 2011)

It's coming guys


----------



## Ender (Jun 20, 2011)

that was friggen epic....


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 20, 2011)

That was some epic shit.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Sakaki seems like his going to die  First he says to Kenichi he must watch this fight until the very end, no matter what  And the defensive pose? 

Im kinda worried


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

none of the masters will die, you guys should have learned after Apachai's last fight 

But is it just me, or are the master fights really boring?

I want to see more Kenichi fights, more development for him, rather that this kind of thing.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Master fights boring  They are on a different level, quite literally


----------



## Goom (Jun 20, 2011)

What was so epic about this chapter beside Miu being sprawled out.

Uneventful chapter is uneventful


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> But is it just me, or are the master fights really boring?



It's just you.

Can't wait for next week. This chapter was great.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

i suppose so


----------



## Goom (Jun 21, 2011)

This chapter was merely a prologue to next weeks chapters greatness


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 27, 2011)

could someone explain me what the fuck is that huge ass? how is this relevant? jesus, i just hate stupid drawings like this when not in the right time. this makes me to dislike the manga GRRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Chapter 436 

tends to stab in areas that don't exactly deem fatal


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 27, 2011)

So Kenichi is still below Renka as well since he still can't observe Shockwave Orbits

Miu with braids is so far above straight haired Miu that they might as well be completely different characters


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Miu is soooo sexypek


Damn this fight is epic


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome chapter but definitely have to read it again. Just like Kenichi I have not yet comprehended what happened for the most part but especially what happened at the end there.  But it is still enjoyable.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome shit.
Can't wait until next week


----------



## Ender (Jun 27, 2011)

i havent even read the chapter but all i can say is DAT ASS


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 27, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> That was some epic shit.


I'm sorry, I was wrong. THAT was some epic shit.

Holy fuck, when I saw Sakaki on page 8 I was almost blown away by the 'ki'. That was one of the best chapters of HSDK ever.


----------



## Goom (Jun 27, 2011)

I kind of like disciple fights better, I mean at least I know whats going on than and its just not a stream of punches.

Once in a while these high level master fights are nice to have though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know what was more impressive this chapter, the actual clash between masters or the process in which Miu and Kenichi had to enter in order to watch it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't imagine ken ever getting to such an absurd level of power, although it'll most definitely happen


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 27, 2011)

I loved this chapter. Just the mental battle before the actual physical fighting was so intsense. I'm sure to have this fight as one of my favorites, and the color page was great. If I recall, Hongo had an earlier color picture of him with his hair white (when the showed the Yami and Yomi members colored once) but in this, it's dark with some grey tints (which IMO is alot better).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2011)

i sure hope that panel of miu's boobs near the end was messed up by the editing team, cause that's just weak


----------



## bludvein (Jun 28, 2011)

You referring to the fact that they look like they were drawn by a toddler?

I hope thats just an amateur redraw as well.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no idea at all what happened this chapter. 

DAT ASS :sanji


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 28, 2011)

The fights look like it's going to be a very close one... we can't really know who's going to win this one, it might end up in a draw... if one of them loose it's going to be because of a mistake, maybe Sakaki will leave an opening while he's trying to protect Kenichi from something


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 28, 2011)

We already had something of a draw with Appachai. I don't think we'll see a repeat performance from Sakaki


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 28, 2011)

Da...d....d....dat.... DAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She also was kicking shikai Ichigo's ass for a while without even pulling out her sword.


----------



## aegon (Jul 3, 2011)

my translation of chapter 437 is out on mangahelpers

heavily exhausted

mangazone scan should be follow shortly


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 3, 2011)

437
it was revealed that there is a royal family.

A flashback. I'm looking forward to seeing more of Sakaki's past. And I wonder what's the deal with the Suzuki guy.


----------



## Goom (Jul 3, 2011)

Young hongo looks badass as hell


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 3, 2011)

The blonde guy looks evil, maybe someone from Yami.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2011)

Blonde guy looks a bit like Berserker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 3, 2011)

hmm, i wonder if that guy dies?


----------



## Neelon (Jul 3, 2011)

I think we are going to see that Suzuki guy later in the story again

Maybe an encounter against Kenichi?


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

Young Akira looks boss


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)

Neelon said:


> I think we are going to see that Suzuki guy later in the story again
> 
> Maybe an encounter against Kenichi?



Depending on how far back that was, and assuming that he's alive and healthy he's probably way above Kenichi at this point.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 4, 2011)

boring chapter, this fight is being dragged in an untasteful way. enough with flashbacks already, every chapter there's something boring dawn just to delay the main fight. i am not buying it.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 4, 2011)

Neelon said:


> I think we are going to see that Suzuki guy later in the story again
> 
> Maybe an encounter against Kenichi?



I have a feeling hes dead and probably died trying to stop this fight.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting chapter

Wonder what's going to happen in this flashback.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 4, 2011)

^ I think that we will see how the God Fist had been turned into the Dark Side, perhaps a work of the blonde guy.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Amazing chapter, I really enjoy the flashbacks of the masters. Kenichi is the perfect balance of fan service, comedy, and action! The blonde guy is completely evil and will end up being really strong.... He went to a tournament where he knew these two monsters would be...


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would love to see an arc involving the Master's Masters. Current day, not a flashback. I think we've only seen Shigure's master briefly in a flashback. It'd be great if they all just showed up at the dojo out of the blue. Don't think it would be too difficult to incorporate it into the story, especially if this Eternal Setting Sun event is going to be on a massive and possibly global scale. IIRC the Elder said last time it was mentioned WW2 occurred shortly after.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

Shigure's master was her Father IIRC And he's dead...

Also Chances are Ma's master is dead of old age. The elder has probably surpassed his master who is also probably dead of old age. Apachi's master is dead too.


----------



## bludvein (Jul 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Shigure's master was her Father IIRC And he's dead...
> 
> Also Chances are Ma's master is dead of old age. The elder has probably surpassed his master who is also probably dead of old age. Apachi's master is dead too.



Actually Shigure's father only taught her the basics. Her master was the old head of the Kousaka weapon school. He's dead too though.


----------



## BVB (Jul 9, 2011)

so you want the master's master to appear, so we have a new master-master powerlvl?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

I doubt that any of the masters are weaker than their predecessors.


----------



## Space (Jul 10, 2011)

This week's chapter was pretty good, I wonder what role that referee-kid is gonna play in the future (if any)


----------



## Inugami (Jul 10, 2011)

Kevintju said:


> This week's chapter was pretty good, I wonder what role that referee-kid is gonna play in the future (if any)



It would be cool if he was Miu's dad but don't think so.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 10, 2011)

Where's my chapter?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 10, 2011)

438
dodge his attack


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2011)

WHO IS THIS GUY!?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone want to bet that the kid is Miu's dad or something?


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2011)

i thought so but idk ...he seems kinda young to be considering the current sakaki's only mid 20s


----------



## Raviene (Jul 10, 2011)

i think its Berserker's older brother... ya know blond and all, somewhat of a genius himself and older brothers are generally portrayed as mild mannered while the younger brother is more of a rebel  


on a serious note..i hope he's not dead..id like to see him fight maybe miu's dad or the elder...that would be awesome!!


----------



## Neelon (Jul 10, 2011)

Rofl that Blonde guy dodged hits from fucking Sakaki and Akira
He was way above current Kenichi at that point 

Yeah something tells me that he is related to Berserker
He is certainly not Miu's dad because his name was already disclosed, Suzuki Hajime iirc


----------



## Inugami (Jul 10, 2011)

Neelon said:


> Rofl that Blonde guy dodged hits from fucking Sakaki and Akira
> He was way above current Kenichi at that point
> 
> Yeah something tells me that he is related to Berserker
> He is certainly not Miu's dad because his name was already disclosed, Suzuki Hajime iirc



Doesn't look like a trustworthy dude so lying about his name wouldn't surprise me, but again he looks too young for being Miu's dad.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 10, 2011)

I think he's dead. He might seem suspicious but that's just us being used to new characters in this manga being revealed to be douchebags soon after introduction


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 11, 2011)

This character definitely is hiding something. Though, I don't think that this is Miu's dad. I don't see how this story would fit in with the one we just got about him from the Elder.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2011)

Dat Miu on pages 4 and 5

I dunno what to think of him, he may be a recruiter of sorts for Yami i just get bad vibes from him


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this guy is going to challenge God fist or Sakaki to a spar while the other one is the referee, he will put up a decent fight but will die in the fight, Sakaki will blame God fist for killing him or not stopping the Spar before it got serious.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 18, 2011)

Need my chapter, I think we are finally going to find out who this son of a bitch is!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Isn't it on break? That's the impression I got from the end of last chapter.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 19, 2011)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Isn't it on break? That's the impression I got from the end of last chapter.



Nope should be out any day


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2011)

well hello there ...


----------



## tom (Jul 19, 2011)

Very interesting developments... 

I wonder if sakaki's sister is a fighter?


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 19, 2011)

I dunno but she has a great ass. 


Also, Keniichi  damn near had his thumb up Miu's ass


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 19, 2011)

Face be damned, Sasaki's sister looked hot. 

Lolled at ass grabbing followed by electrocution. Kenichi appears to be both lucky and unlucky at the same time. Mostly unlucky considering his luck usually comes with the price of daily torture.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2011)

Dat sister.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

She's mega sexy


that ass grabbing scene was awesome


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice one Kenichi.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Chapter 439 is out

Online Reading


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2011)

Ken got his first fist fulla ass  Good man


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

The massage of this chapter:

Fuck you electricity 


Also hot sister is hot


----------



## beasty (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Sasaki may be the strongest master other than Elder.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

beasty said:


> I think Sasaki may be the strongest master other than Elder.



Why would you say that?


----------



## tom (Jul 19, 2011)

It does seem to be that way, although it could just be that the author is raising the power level of his universe to a point he didn't show before. For example, he shows two other masters performing feats the elder did and also shows the elder flying. Sakaki also jumps in the air in the flashback.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 20, 2011)

IMO, Akisame is the the strongest one (marginally).

Great chapter overall, liked Kenichi & Miu moment + Sakaki's sister looks interesting


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2011)

Hongo got impressed with dat sister!


----------



## Space (Jul 20, 2011)

Great interesting chapter!! Dat Sister might come back to the main story as Hongo's wife or something


----------



## mali (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome chap was awesome


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2011)

Who's the girl on the bike?


----------



## Goom (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasakis sister


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2011)

my next manga love


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2011)

Something must have happened to her 

Meanwhile, the blonde guy seems less and less suspicious.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet, so Sakaki was groomed to be a YAMI man! For some reason, I like that plot detail. As a matter of fact, this entire flashback has been very interesting till now.

That, and Hongou and Sakaki are beasts. I mean, this was when they were younger.


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2011)

flat out.

\edit: page 4: kenichi u lucky bastard  motor boatin em already 

also, sakaki's sis has the best ass up to date


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

Sazuki


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 27, 2011)

"Even if I'm in the middle of an infilitration mission... I like to spread my wings"
 wtf...


----------



## aegon (Jul 27, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> "Even if I'm in the middle of an infilitration mission... I like to spread my wings"
> wtf...



Sorry to dissapoint you but that's the litteral translation from japanese...


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2011)

i dont think its the translation thats the prob  its the actual phrase


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

It's kind of sad when someone with immense potential has their life snuffed out by a disease. I wonder what Suzuki would be like if he were alive now?

Well, it's good seeing Kenichi get in on some action even if it doesn't involve fighting


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome chapter, got to see Sasaki's sister again  i wonder if she payed hongo any attention before he died  probably, he's all kinds of epic, although i wonder where he got that sort of power..its hard to think about someone stronger than the god fist and sasaki combined


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 27, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's kind of sad when someone with immense potential has their life snuffed out by a disease. I wonder what Suzuki would be like if he were alive now?
> 
> Well, it's good seeing Kenichi get in on some action even if it doesn't involve fighting



Well seeing as he was Master level when he was Kenichi's age... he would be a monster.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

and he wanted to be in yami too


----------



## Negative (Jul 27, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's kind of sad when someone with immense potential has their life snuffed out by a disease. I wonder what Suzuki would be like if he were alive now?
> 
> Well, it's good seeing Kenichi get in on some action even if it doesn't involve fighting



From looking that Suzuki is possbily Master Level around Kenichi's Age, he gonna be a Super Master Level if he were alive today. xD


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow. Suzuki.

I like him already, more than Kenichi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2011)

that's abit much, but he is pretty cool


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 28, 2011)

It seems that Suzuki had hots for Sasaki's sister (no surprise there).

I wonder if managed to tap that before his sickness took him out


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

depends what the sickness was


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 28, 2011)

Hopefully he didn't pass the sickness onto her....


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 29, 2011)

What makes people think he's Kenichi's age?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 2, 2011)

Chapter 441 is out



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, calling it now, Suzuki wants to die in this battle because his illness reached the point where he has little time left and he want to die a warriors death.

I'm mean come on, how stupid do they think we are?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2011)

Well where is chapter 441??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah, thanks 

So 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenichi is slowly surpassing Miu, i think she gets off on that kind of thing from him personally


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2011)

The highlight of this chapter was Miu stating herself that Ken actually surpassed her in something


----------



## Wrath (Aug 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> The highlight of this chapter was Miu stating herself that Ken actually surpassed her in something


It's about bloody time! I wonder if this means that he's closing in on her level in general. I mean, we know he's developing faster than her, but she's always stayed out of reach until now.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrath said:


> It's about bloody time! I wonder if this means that he's closing in on her level in general. I mean, we know he's developing faster than her, but she's always stayed out of reach until now.



He was always on her level, and actually surpassed her in guts which was actually what was most important for a martial artist. The difference in level is pretty much the same as the difference in level between him and Sho. Sho skill-wise was completely superior by more than fair bit, he still beat him through determination, stamina and use of certain techniques at the correct timing.

In a straight fight he could most most likely beat Miu, it'd be a long hard fight and he'd get his assed kicked a lot but I'm almost certain he could win asumming the can't hit girls handicap is removed. He just seems mentally a lot tougher than she is and is much more of a determinator.


----------



## convict (Aug 2, 2011)

When Kenichi is determined and in "Miu protection" mode, he surpasses Miu. In normal mode he is on the level of someone like Sieg. Afterall, beating Sho, who is so far the strongest disciple I have seen, is no joke.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm tired already with those flashbacks I don't like or feel interested on the blond dude (perhaps that change at the end), I just wanted Sakaki vs Hongo old school  pwnage.

I'm disappointed with this match, only good thing?...Sakaki sista.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 3, 2011)

Can someone explain why Miu is constantly sticking her ass out in awkward positions?  First page of the manga and i was tryin to figure out the rhyme or reason for that pose lol!

Sometimes, I can't tell if the author is doing a manga or a doujin.


----------



## Ender (Aug 3, 2011)

cause the author likes his


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 3, 2011)

Its ecchi category so...yeah


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 3, 2011)

a good amount of male readers like those poses.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Stop questioning the author's vision


----------



## Goom (Aug 3, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Can someone explain why Miu is constantly sticking her ass out in awkward positions?  First page of the manga and i was tryin to figure out the rhyme or reason for that pose lol!
> 
> Sometimes, I can't tell if the author is doing a manga or a doujin.



Because its fucking awesome


----------



## perman07 (Aug 3, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Can someone explain why Miu is constantly sticking her ass out in awkward positions?  First page of the manga and i was tryin to figure out the rhyme or reason for that pose lol!


Authors often try to envision a better world

While some might say this is not on par with visions of the great novelists throughout time, I like this author's vision. A world where girls arbitrarily made pornographic poses would be pretty sweet


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2011)

They all have the bodies of Stacked porn stars too is a plus


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 5, 2011)

somehow i am not really getting the chills from this fight as previous master fights. too many flashbacks and unnecessary pages. the mangaka didnt really think well for this fight.i hope at least the final moments are gonna be exciting.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 5, 2011)

This fight...
Major disappoint.

And to think I was so hyped for this fight. I honestly see no relevance to the friggin' Suzuki fellow at all and its funny how just through watching he can fight Sasaki and Hongo at the same time. Its utter bullshit. I also find the whole "wtf this fight is so high level that i have to use up all my energy just to see one move" thing absolutely stupid. *sigh* The author is beginning to run dry, that much is apparent.

Apachai's fight with his rival was better by far, until his stupid ass revival.


----------



## kruchy (Aug 11, 2011)

What if the scars on Hongo and Sakaki's faces were made by Suzuki?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2011)

kruchy said:


> What if the scars on Hongo and Sakaki's faces were made by Suzuki?



That would suck for me, use that way two of the most awesome characters to make us give a darn about a uncharismatic piece of shit like Suzuki?.. no thanks.

But at this pace it wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> somehow i am not really getting the chills from this fight as previous master fights. too many flashbacks and unnecessary pages. the mangaka didnt really think well for this fight.i hope at least the final moments are gonna be exciting.



Hmm, too be honest, I have to agree also.

While having a flashback is to be expected to give further insight on the characters backgrounds and establish more understanding and tension in the current battle, I think the main issue is really how long the flashback is and the consistent transitioning of them during the middle of the fight (which sucks up the tension). Initially, the intro chapter to this battle had me on the edge of my seat due to the intensity and tension in the air but that slowly began to subside due to the tension of the fight. Combine that with the long flashback and the intensity begins to vanish in my opinion because when you're starting to get pumped up for a fight only to consistently change your pumped up attitude to watch more flashbacks and destroy the momentum of the battle, the fight itself will begin to suffer.

Personally, a better route would have been a shorter flashback that gets to the point while resuming the fight once it's over and done with. By doing so, we get full focus on the flashback without the intensity of the fight being hindered due to constant refocusing on both aspects in chapter. Ah well, what's done is done and regardless, the fight is still pretty cool. I hope once this flashbacks done, the intensity will sky rocket again somehow as well.


----------



## convict (Aug 11, 2011)

This fight is a bit underwhelming. For reasons already stated and also because Hongo was pretty hyped up and seems to be the strongest member of Yami so far. The only ones I see topping him are Saiga, Silcardo, and that old woman.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm afraid once the flashback is over they will decide the present battle with one final strike. If the fight was kept at the same level as its first chapter, it would be the most epic of the fights. But it seems that the flashback and Kenichi(+) play a much bigger role here then the fight itself.

But I do like Suzuki, seeing someone with such talent, and who is not afraid to take on both Sakaki and Hongo is awesome.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 12, 2011)

This fight had been kind of lighthearted imo. I dunno it just does not seem to really pull you in.

I think we were all a little spoiled with the last master battle which was, imo, one of the highlights of the manga.


----------



## Ender (Aug 16, 2011)

Yoruichi acknowledges Byakuya's speed.

k this arc just got even more awesome


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

Obvious twist was obvious. 

But man, was Suzuki a monster even on his death-end.


So the real fight starts now huh?


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Yoruichi acknowledges Byakuya's speed.
> 
> k this arc just got even more awesome


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Good chapter!

I think some Yami masters are about to get their asses kicked.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, this is getting good now.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 16, 2011)

Suzuki was never able to beat any of them imo, it was more of a case of them not wanting to hurt him so they were fooling around, while he was attacking to kill, so suzuki was never on their level.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 16, 2011)

Did Suzuki have an illness or something? He kept talking about how much time left his body had.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

YES!

Also Suzuki's final attack was stupid, I don't do unnecessary moves. JUMPING ATTACK.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> YES!
> 
> Also Suzuki's final attack was stupid, I don't do unnecessary moves. JUMPING ATTACK.



My take was that he did that intentionally so hongo would kill him.  He was good but not on their level and he knew it, but he still wanted to die a warriors death.  By getting killed he makes them angry and they fight each other for real, that's the goal he was really after.  He said it himself, i want to watch your fight or something at the end.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2011)

WTF was that last attack? If he wanted to die a warrior, then there's no excuse for him to secure victory BEFORE dying.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 17, 2011)

Most manly tears I've seen in a while  Sakaki proves once again why's he my favorite.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy the waste of time Suzuki is out of the picture , now time to focus on Hongo and Sakaki.

Perhaps they can save this failure of a match.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 17, 2011)

I want more of Sakaki's sister.... Maybe a 5 way mud wrestling match with renka, miu, shigure and Rachel Stanley


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 17, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I want more of Sakaki's sister.... Maybe a 5 way mud wrestling match with renka, miu, shigure and Rachel Stanley



There has never been a statement so true


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 17, 2011)

is kenichi gonna get some relevant screentime soon


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I want more of Sakaki's sister.... Maybe a 5 way mud wrestling match with renka, miu, shigure and Rachel Stanley



She must be a MILF these days, wonder who was the lucky bastard that got her, I bet on Hongo he looked the serious silent type, those characters usually get the hottest babe.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapter 443 is out.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 23, 2011)

more stallage this fight probably won't be over until october


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

we have a break


----------



## Inugami (Aug 23, 2011)

Sucks that we got a break, because the fight just become  decent imo!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

fucking breaks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 23, 2011)

can we leave flashbacks now plz ;-;


----------



## Cooli (Aug 23, 2011)

They didn't show how/why Hongo was accepted 

Oh wait. . . Nevermind. Sakaki won't kill


----------



## Inugami (Aug 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> can we leave flashbacks now plz ;-;



At this point we should accept the flashbacks are actually the current match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2011)

A quick question next chapter release.  Does anyone know why it's going to take two weeks before the next chatper is released?  From any indication from reading this weeks chapter, is the magazine that publishes HSDK going to be giving some newer series a tryout for the next two weeks.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 6, 2011)

WOw 5th page really? Where is my chapter at?


----------



## Space (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, there was a few weeks break (3 weeks IIRC). The next chapter should be out around the 14th. 1 more week to go.......


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2011)

ARG THIS WAIT IS KILLING ME


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah, still on break?

Oh well.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

New chapter 
through attack.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2011)

nice chapter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT??? NEW ANIME SEASON PERHAPS!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Hell yeah I have been waiting for this release.  I really love the Renka cover().  Really enjoyed Kenichi getting to know more of Miu's body and laughed my butt off on the "God must be testing me" comment.  I am really hoping that the important announcement means a probable OVA for the D of D arc.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2011)

OMFG DONT GET MY HOPES UP! ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd personally like to see a new anime season 

If only because they could make several new seasons out of the material they've got now with no filler to speak of


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Also mentioning that there is going to be a color page for the cover and the lead page along with a one-shot titled "Together with Kenichi."  I am wondering who gets the color cover?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also mentioning that there is going to be a color page for the cover and the lead page along with a one-shot titled "Together with Kenichi."  I am wondering who gets the color cover?



i thought the title was "waza no tabihito", and "together with kenichi" was only mentioning that it was bundled together with kenichi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i thought the title was "waza no tabihito", and "together with kenichi" was only mentioning that it was bundled together with kenichi



Oh, cool.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Kenichi is indeed looking at them very well 

If you pass the test you shall be rewarded


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Laxus said:


>



Kenichi is an extremely lucky man in this arc.  The guy has had more hands on time with Miu during this arc that would be humanly possible.  Had any of this had happen back at the dojo, his ass would have been in orbit after the first initial contact.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2011)

he's also scoring major points with those lines of his


----------



## Cromer (Sep 12, 2011)

Meanwhile, my first thought on seeing this page, before any clmusy logic could intervene...




"Goddamn, Akisame and Sakaki duking it out!!!"


Then I remembered the story.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

young Hongo looked cooler then mustace hongo.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm so it seems that guy is gonna snatch up Mui? A rescue Mui arc would suck...and we already sorta had one.

Would prefer if he grabbed Kenichi instead....


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah, I also hope he's out for Kenichi..

Would like to see the focus switch away from Kenichi and more to Miu to see how she would cope with this kidnapping.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

He is going to grab Kenichi, remember that he witnessed Kenichi's battle against his own disciple hundreds of chapters ago


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT??? NEW ANIME SEASON PERHAPS!?



Oh god, that would be great news 

Chapter was great and it looks like the Demon Fists making his move now 

Most likely, someone from Ryozanpaku will have to intervene to stop it (hopefully the Elder since him and the Demon Fist have a history).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

kenichi turned super saiyan against kano shou if i recall.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 12, 2011)

D of D arc anime?

DO WANT

DO WANT

*DO FUCKING WANT*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

DD TOURNAMENT ANIME ARC GO!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

I am hoping for the D of D arc animated.  If anything, if it's not a new season then I am hoping for an OVA release.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

It will be a new season or i will personally go to japan and...


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 12, 2011)

The kenichi anime was really good, I would love a new season. A rescue Kenichi arc would be great and give some time to shine to the SA.


----------



## convict (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally I am interested in this horrendous yet extremely lovable manga again. Damn that demonic demon fist and his demon ways.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 13, 2011)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU Silcardo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2011)

It's going to be interesting to see what role Silcardo plays in the next chapter.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2011)

Silicardo kidnaps Miu. Save Miu arc begins, Kenichi fights Dark (brainwashed) Miu at the end 

I hope it won't go this route.


----------



## aegon (Sep 13, 2011)

In my opinion the announcement will be "waza no hito"/"Skill hunter tekuni"'s OAV...


----------



## Laxus (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe Silicardo will try and kidnap Kenichi, then team Karate double team him.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Maybe Silicardo will try and kidnap Kenichi, then team Karate double team him.


Team Karate are unconscious.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 13, 2011)

Apachi was dead but came back to save him.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 13, 2011)

Silcardo is a master he should be able to snatch Kenichi or Mui and get away when the Karate duo (lol) are pretty much knocked out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2011)

aegon said:


> In my opinion the announcement will be "waza no hito"/"Skill hunter tekuni"'s OAV...



Interesting, I thought there was a game already in the works for that series or has that been finsihed already.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

the fuck is silcardo ... 

what? a save miu arc?


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 13, 2011)

miu or kenichi are too obvious choices..

maybe silcardo has candy for kenichi's sister!

honoka is now strongest disciple.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2011)

Raikiri said:


> miu or kenichi are too obvious choices..
> 
> maybe silcardo has candy for kenichi's sister!
> 
> honoka is now strongest disciple.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 13, 2011)

Would you hold it against me if I said the Miu/Kenichi exchanges are the most entertaining thing in the manga?


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2011)

Kenichi is a lucky bastard

Rescue Kenichi arc

i want the D of D arc animated pleeeeeeease


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 13, 2011)

What's the most ecchi fanservice in the manga to date?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2011)

shigure's fight maybe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2011)

Shigure's fight with the lance master, probably followed up by Ma Kensie going strip happy with the females of YAMI.  If anything, pretty much anything involving Shigure.


----------



## Raikiri (Sep 14, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shigure's fight with the lance master, probably followed up by Ma Kensie going strip happy with the females of YAMI.  If anything, pretty much anything involving Shigure.



renka's fight with rachel wasn't really a fight. it was more an excuse to tear each other's clothes off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like 445 is out.
sizeable hole Yamamoto made in his torso


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Shit meet Fan

I have no words to describe what happened?

WTF?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> Shit meet Fan
> 
> I have no words to describe what happened?
> 
> WTF?



From what I got from it, you can blame that masked asshole for the current situation.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah but 1 it goes against the master v s pupil rule and kenichi should be dead


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 17, 2011)

*mindblown*


----------



## S (Sep 17, 2011)

*excellent FAP material*


----------



## ZanpaKutou (Sep 17, 2011)

Seems like Silcardo is after Kenichi in my opinion, based on the building he slammed into and the last panel showing where Silcardo is (looks like the same building but hard to tell). He would also die from that fall I would assume unless there is someone else at the fight we do not know about.

At least, I hope he is after Kenichi. *cross fingers*


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

I think if Kenichi survives *he will* if he reaches master level in time silcardo is gonna be his bitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2011)

Quick question, but was not there suppose to be some sort of big announcement that was suppose to come with this chapter?  Or is that for the next chapter?


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

Crazy stuff has just happened, but what will Berserk Miu do? Try to save Kenichi? Fight Hongo? I hope it's not the latter, because she is _*severely*_ outclassed.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 17, 2011)

that masked dude can control other people, including guys as strong as master level. well maybe when they are beat up so much,  at that state they can be control.

I thought Miu was going to go after Kenichi because all the fast feats that I have seen her do but she is mad and going after the master.

and damn,  nice fan service in one of the pages for Miu.  you can see well drawn nipples,  through her costume.

Kenichi should stop with the protecting Miu thing.  doesnt make any sense since she is not helpless.  

i dont get these writers, showing a few chapters that girls can be strong and good as boys and still coming with this protective behaivor that they make Kenichi do,


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question, but was not there suppose to be some sort of big announcement that was suppose to come with this chapter?  Or is that for the next chapter?


Yeah, I was wondering about the announcement as well. It's definitely not an anime announcement or else it would've been big news. 

Everyone thinking Hongo "killed" Kenichi. Think again. I'm sure he did that to protect him. Or else masked guy would've killed him. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

Well Miu is his girlfriend, even if my girlfriend is strong id still protect her


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 18, 2011)

It makes sense for him to be after kenichi.  If miu reports he is dead then they won't be looking for him.  Lack of a body may be an issue though.  Him going after miu doesn't really make sense to begin with, that's just stupid considering whos wrath he would incur.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2011)

It'd be better if he is after Kenichi, so that Miu and Nijimia's alliance went to save him. 

Though Silicardo could be after Miu too (especially if he knows about her lineage) and created this situation to see her "dark" mode to affirm her worth.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 18, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> It makes sense for him to be after kenichi.  If miu reports he is dead then they won't be looking for him.  Lack of a body may be an issue though.  Him going after miu doesn't really make sense to begin with, that's just stupid considering whos wrath he would incur.



*Kenichi or Miu, he'd make the Elder super angry either way. *


----------



## Redshadow49 (Sep 18, 2011)

S said:


> *excellent FAP material*



yeah, doesnt leave much to the imagination 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dont Ban me


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Silcardo just wanted Miu to activate her berserk power- seems like he can manipulate people with killing intent, so it's a perfect chance to snatch her.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 18, 2011)

Bloodlust Cannon. Such a strange ability but gets shit done for Silcardo i suppose 

Anyway, he's definitely after Miu. The whole Kuremisago story was the buildup for this, and it seems there's no one to rescue her either, unless Hongo decides to honor Shou's sacrifice. It could happen, since he regained conciousness.
How Kenichi will survive this is, however, beyond me. He got hit by such an attack from Hongo, electrocuted and was falling down from the roof...


----------



## BVB (Sep 18, 2011)

I still think he's after kenichi.. or so I hope for story purpose.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 18, 2011)

It definitely seems like he's after Miu... which is why it'd be great if he was actually after Kenichi.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 18, 2011)

thinking back,  i think he is after Miu.   the reason i say so is because this whole protecting Miu crap.   Kenichi still only brings his best when Miu is hurt (i wish he could do that for the love of martial arts, but whatever)

this is a good opportunity now for the writers to set up Kenichi to be the best disciple by reaching his best and possibly reaching the next level by saving his love.


----------



## Ender (Sep 18, 2011)

and i thought shit was getting real b4...how wrong i was...O_O...


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous...

This manga fails to keep me, or anyone at the edge of their seat. In short, its just a boring read. I mean, come on, no killing intent from an unconscious person? That is just stupid because normally you wouldn't feel anything at all.

And then Miu's 'dark mode'. Oh great, a potential damsel bawwing moment is near. If she is in anyway capable of hurting God Fist, then this manga really likes its heroes.
I'm still angry about Apachai surviving. :\


----------



## viduka0101 (Sep 18, 2011)

foreign said:


> This is getting ridiculous...
> 
> This manga fails to keep me, or anyone at the edge of their seat. In short, its just a boring read. I mean, come on, no killing intent from an unconscious person? That is just stupid because normally you wouldn't feel anything at all.
> 
> ...



me too, he should be dead


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 18, 2011)

Was silcardo going to try to attack Kenichi? It seem like it. I guess he wanted to get Mui mad?

Seems to point to a rescue Mui arc...ehhhhh.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder who's gonna save Kenichi from his fall


I don't think Silcardo will be up for it 



Indignant Guile said:


> Was silcardo going to try to attack Kenichi? It seem like it. I guess he wanted to get Mui mad?



Yeah that's what made God hand attack Kenichi, he sensed malicious intent or whatever and reacted


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 19, 2011)

foreign said:


> This is getting ridiculous...
> 
> If she is in anyway capable of hurting God Fist, then this manga really likes its heroes.
> I'm still angry about Apachai surviving. :\



it was talked about that this manga is not like the others where characters are being put to death, etc.   people should know what to expect from it now.  it is mainly aim to younger readers.  it is perverted but so is practically every manga, lol.

anyway, God Fist is pretty beat up like crazy.   so it is possible for Miu to get a few hits in there before she could get hit herself.  i expect though that she will be protected as well.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait, what just happened in this chapter?  Is Miu actually going to put up a fight against...


No, I won't say it. Saying it just makes it seem more horrifyingly real.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

I like how miu threw herself into the battle in a mad rage. She is not one who runs in without thinking about her enemy's strength.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2011)

A quick question, but does anyone know if the one-shot that was suppose to have been accompanied with this chapter have been posted/scanned yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

It hasn't


----------



## aegon (Sep 21, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> A quick question, but does anyone know if the one-shot that was suppose to have been accompanied with this chapter have been posted/scanned yet?



If I put my dirty hands on the oneshot I will translate it. But in this period raws are a difficult to find so I don't know when it will happen.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Well,he got his claws on Miu..


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 24, 2011)

Miu in tears made me  as well. Silcardo is a true beast. I'm starting to look forward to rescue Miu arc, even though "Amnesia Fist" seems just out of this world it does make for a good foundation to "rewrite" her.

Kenichi vs Dark Miu should be delicious.

..if Silacrdo escapes that is.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Miu in tears made me  as well. Silcardo is a true beast. I'm starting to look forward to rescue Miu arc, even though "Amnesia Fist" seems just out of this world it does make for a good foundation to "rewrite" her.
> 
> Kenichi vs Dark Miu should be delicious.
> 
> *..if Silcardo escapes that is*.



If the Elder catches up to him he'll wish for a swift death..

Also,I am sure I saw the Elder use that move on Kenichi in one of the past chapters.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> If the Elder catches up to him he'll wish for a swift death..


Well, Elder and Silcardo fought in the past and the victor was not decided, so it wouldn't be that unnatural for him to escape, probably(especially with Elder taking care of Kenichi). But yeah, I've thought about it too, it would be actually hilarious if the "rescue Miu arc" lasted for 1 or 2 chapters and had Hayato as the main character


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 24, 2011)

I am emotionally invested in this battle. Please save Miu!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2011)

Really enjoyed the chapter.  So it looks like Silicardo has gotten his hand on Miu and is going to train her in his arts, but as it has been posted before, if he escapes.  Right now he has a very pissed off Hongo and Sakaki, though from his thoughts he is calling both of them young.  Oh, if the Elder gets his hands on him, the poor bastard is going to beg for death.  In fact, he probably be willing to kiss the Elder's ass to kill him.

Also adding, mmmm fanservice:


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 24, 2011)

The fanservice in this chapter didn't make any sense. Suggestive angles/poses, a bit of voyeurism and/or shameless women/women who've thrown away their femininity make more sense than clothes ripping of you because you're a bit miffed


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

This is getting interesting


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder where things could go from here. Either he escapes or he doesn't but i wanna see Kenichi's reaction to either one  we know that Miu loses her memory either way, so that's an interesting development in of itself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2011)

It might be interesting to see where this takes us if Silicardo does get away with Miu.  If Miu is temporarily reprogrammed, then this might be the time for Kenichi to take on a female opponet seriously due to who it is.  Also, if it leads to an Elder vs Silicardo match, I am hoping to see how that plays out.  

On an interesting note, since Silicardo pretty much used Hongo, do you think that Hongo might train Kenichi a bit since it was partially on his actions that allowed Miu to be taken.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

Miu forgets about Kenichi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

He'll probably bring her back by confession  it happens everytime


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> He'll probably bring her back by confession  it happens everytime



And a kiss.

We can all see this coming from a mile away.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

I think this is the time where kenichi's skill level goes up by ALOT, maybe some direct training with elder?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I want to see Kenichi get that upgrade he's been needing. The dude is strong yeah, waaay more powerful than he should be, but he would not have been at master level until he was in his 20s at his current rate . His 'failure' to protect Miu should speed up the process a lot faster now


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

i think so too


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah,awesome events coming up in the manga..


----------



## VLS (Sep 24, 2011)

That chapter was absolutely epic in my opinion!!!!
And Jenazad is such a maniac


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2011)

A quick question, but does anyone know what the announcement was that suppose to be on last weeks chapter?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it had to do with the sidestory. Its getting an adaption in some form i think


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 24, 2011)

so Kenichi now pretty soon is going to reach a new level to save Miu or defeat her outright without this protecting girl crap or cant fight a girl. 

I see him needing to defeat a brainwash Miu in berserk mode like the way Show did adn Kenichi himself during the tournament.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I doubt kenichi is going to fight miu, not only because of his code of not fighting women, but because he's in love with her obviously 

Not only that, but author-san has a thing against letting women fight men on equal footing unless they remove their clothes and/or its for comic relief


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I doubt kenichi is going to fight miu, not only because of his code of not fighting women, but because he's in love with her obviously
> 
> Not only that, but author-san has a thing against letting women fight men on equal footing unless they remove their clothes and/or its for comic relief



But he might have to.  Not to bring down the women on this manga since they pretty much all have the power to remove male reproductive parts with their bare hands without a problem, but which female fighter in Kenichi's group has the power to take on a brainwashed Miu that will probably be in berserker mode.  If anything, we might get the Renka vs Miu match but how long is that fight going to last before Kenichi will probably have to step in.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

We'll see what happens  i suppose. It could go in multiple directions at this point, which i'm glad to say


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 24, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he might have to.  Not to bring down the women on this manga since they pretty much all have the power to remove male reproductive parts with their bare hands without a problem, but which female fighter in Kenichi's group has the power to take on a brainwashed Miu that will probably be in berserker mode.  If anything, we might get the *Renka vs Miu *match but how long is that fight going to last before Kenichi will probably have to step in.



Yes, please


----------



## Raviene (Sep 24, 2011)

meh...another upcoming Miu centric arc 

it would have been more exciting if the author had changed it up and made Kenichi loose his memory or the one getting kidnapped(as others have mentioned)...i mean c'mon he would now have another style to incorporate to his 5 or 6 other styles he's trying to master or maybe even someone from the shinpaku alliance ...i think that cat girl does not have any master yet

...the author has to give up redeeming Miu and just accept that she's just a bland character 





....but he can keep her for fanservice


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think miu is a bad character, i'm just slightly annoyed that she's always getting kidnapped and turned to DID ala D&D arc


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2011)

Mui the fanservice goddess of victory


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

Miu isnt bland

I would enjoy the Miu vs Renka, and the other girls if it wouldnt be a rapestomp match on miu
's part


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Miu isnt bland
> 
> I would enjoy the Miu vs Renka, and the other girls if it wouldnt be a rapestomp match on miu
> 's part



Well, Renka is probably the only one from Shinpaku that can probably go toe to toe with regular Miu.  Kisara and Kaname are up there, but Miu has had training with the Elder and is of the Elder's blood.  If anything, they'll put up a fight until Beserker Miu is unleashed, then it's pretty much a one-sided beating with fanservice thrown in.  Sadly, Chikage and Rachel are with YOMI or they would probably help out with Miu.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2011)

Chikage may help


i think miu's personality will change and she'll be fiery and have a lil clash with rachel and rimi


----------



## AMtrack (Sep 24, 2011)

I dont think Miu will get captured, cuz that will lead to a very retarded arc.  Rather she'll just have a personality change.  Miu being captured will lead to lots of retardedness...plus the dojo cant function without Miu anyway.  Miu learning Silat would just be weird too, I think the Amnesia fist is all we're getting out of this clash.


EDIT:  And Miu went from being awesome to a damsel in distress.  Its kind of annoying.  Ever since her little thing with Kenichi she lets him protect her as if she was defenseless.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 24, 2011)

At least Kenichi got some of dat ass....he won't be seeing it for a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> At least Kenichi got some of dat ass....he won't be seeing it for a while.



Lol.  He lives with a female weapons master that sports a fundoshi along with tight fitting cloths.  I think he might manage the absence a bit.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah, you're right. Maybe Shigure might finally make her move on Kenichi .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2011)

Rescuing Miu, boo.  Renka vs Miu, yay.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully she won't be kidnapped though, that would be sad


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2011)

kenichi has always wanted to protect miu and keep his promise to kanou


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully she won't be kidnapped though, that would be sad



That might be true in a way.  The kidnapping of Miu might be a feint by Mikumo.  If I recall, she was the one that hinted to Jilicardo about Miu's abilities, but YAMI have now shown that they are willing to use one another in order to fulfill their gains.  This might end up being Kenichi that gets kidnapped by Mikumo if it turns out she was using Jilicardo in the first place.


----------



## BVB (Sep 25, 2011)

he really was after miu.. fail 

I was really hoping he would go after kenichi.


----------



## Face (Sep 25, 2011)

Miu's skin tight clothing isn't hiding anything.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 25, 2011)

Eh,Miu's the best and the haters are wrong..

Also,Miu's turn to the dark side of Yami will create such delicious drama!

Can't wait to see how Kenichi takes this (I hope he won't stay emo for long) and if he will get that long training with the Elder I waited for so long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> That might be true in a way.  The kidnapping of Miu might be a feint by Mikumo.  If I recall, she was the one that hinted to Jilicardo about Miu's abilities but the YAMI have now shown that they are willing to use one another in order to fufill their gains.  This might end up being Kenichi the gets kidnapped by Mikumo if it turns out she was using Jilicardo in the first place.



sounds like an interesting development to me personally  i hope something like it comes to pass


----------



## Ender (Sep 25, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU I BOTH HATE AND LOVE THIS TURN IN THE MANGA!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

well its because anything could happen really


----------



## Laxus (Sep 26, 2011)

Next chapter should be good


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 26, 2011)

I really wanna know what the announcement was supposed to be....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I really wanna know what the announcement was supposed to be....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow.  So Matsuena is having a manga made of his 3D anime project.  I thought is was some sort of game he was creating going by the trailers I saw of it.  Very initeresting.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2011)

Haven't read this for ages. Anything good happening?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Haven't read this for ages. Anything good happening?



As of currently, Miu was just kidnapped by Silicardo, Sakaki and Hongo just went into a duel, and Kenichi got more familiar with Miu's body (unintentionally).


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 27, 2011)

Calling this now, Miu will not be saved and will forget all her memories of Kenichi. She will be turned against everyone and will have to fight Kenichi, whose undergone special training. They will fight but Kenichi will try to talk his way to make her stop and getting his ass whooped but he will finally snap her out of it by landing a kiss on her which gives all her memories back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

i would not like that  its too predictable.


----------



## convict (Sep 27, 2011)

Surprisingly epic turn of events. Though the elder always seems to randomly show up when needed. So Silcardo considers himself to be far stronger than the "greenhorn" god fist. And here I was thinking that the god fist was amongst the strongest members of Yami.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 27, 2011)

convict said:


> Surprisingly epic turn of events. Though the elder always seems to randomly show up when needed. So Silcardo considers himself to be far stronger than the "greenhorn" god fist. And here I was thinking that the god fist was amongst the strongest members of Yami.



Don't forget that Silcardo's ego is huge as well.

We will see a glimpse of his strenght next week I guess..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know what to think about this. Holy crap, Miu


----------



## AMtrack (Sep 28, 2011)

DocTerror said:


> Calling this now, Miu will not be saved and will forget all her memories of Kenichi. She will be turned against everyone and will have to fight Kenichi, whose undergone special training. They will fight but Kenichi will try to talk his way to make her stop and getting his ass whooped but he will finally snap her out of it by landing a kiss on her which gives all her memories back.




Miu being captured seems so pointless to me...a rescue arc is the last thing i want to read, especially since all the masters combined should be able to track them down rather quickly.  Its not like there's time for Miu to actually become a member of Yomi, simply because her grandfather would wtfpwn the whole organization so fast you couldnt call it an arc.  As if they'd just stand by and train Kenichi to finally be strong enough to go after Miu.


Plus it would be the most dramatic and emo arc on the planet..and i can't stand to read a whole arc full of Kenichi's QQ about how he couldnt protect his Miu-san.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

He already does that  i think that, he should have a reason to get stronger, not go into depression


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Miu being captured seems so pointless to me...a rescue arc is the last thing i want to read, especially since all the masters combined should be able to track them down rather quickly.  Its not like there's time for Miu to actually become a member of Yomi, simply because her grandfather would wtfpwn the whole organization so fast you couldnt call it an arc.  As if they'd just stand by and train Kenichi to finally be strong enough to go after Miu.
> 
> 
> Plus it would be the most dramatic and emo arc on the planet..and i can't stand to read a whole arc full of Kenichi's QQ about how he couldnt protect his Miu-san.



You know it's going to happen.

Also I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Saiga was stronger than the Elder.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 29, 2011)

I doubt Saiga will be stronger than Elder, simply because no one would be able to beat him. Though Saiga most probably will defeat him in future. Either with the help of some underhanded method; in a group fight or after Elder  had been worn out in previous battle(s). I just hope Hayato wouldn't sacrifice himself in some emo BS scene near the end of the series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

You said it, so it'll happen now  great job


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the time is coming for when the masters make an assault on THE Yami head quarters , Miu being captured allows this. Hand of god flipping sides also makes the sides a bit more even too...


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 1, 2011)

That would be an epic showdown. But Hongo changing sides would actually make it uneven, because there's 6 Yami masters remaining- Silcardo, Kushinada, Kensei, Ma Sougetsu, Rahman and Saiga. And adding God Hand to the good guys side would make it 7 people(Apachai, Shigure, Akisame, Ma Kensei, Sakaki and Elder + him).

More likely scenario is, Hongo won't be dragged to the Big Lock but will just go neutral instead.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I seriously can't believe people doubted that Miu would be kidnapped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

a certain person up there jinxed it


----------



## Vault (Oct 3, 2011)

Urgh so predictable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe Syun will spice it up a bit? Twist it around some?


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I seriously can't believe people doubted that Miu would be kidnapped.



doesn't the spoiler say:


			
				Spoiler said:
			
		

> Ryouzanpaku *failed* to protect Miu. The fight between Sasaki and Hongou comes to an end.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait?  Trading Miu for Hongo?  I am ok with this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> doesn't the spoiler say:



Yes yes it does. And so I am laughing at the people who thought it wouldn't happen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm, Hongo will make for some rather different Kenichi echii scenes...


----------



## viduka0101 (Oct 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yes yes it does. And so I am laughing at the people who thought it wouldn't happen.



oh sorry,I misunderstood 
anyway this is a good thing,finally a time when Ryozanpaku failed 


P.S. 
Apachai should already be dead and buried


----------



## Face (Oct 3, 2011)

That Sasaki vs Hongou fight was reeaally long. Good thing it's over now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Well at least now we can have a serious Renka vs Miu fight before it turns into a Kenichi vs Miu.  Along side that, there is probably going to be the Elder vs Silicardo to boot.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Oct 3, 2011)

Man, I hope Miu doesn't get kidnapped, the last thing this manga needs after the shitty and RUINED fight between Sakaki and Hongo, is an Miu rescue arc.

But seriously, I really hope it doesn't come to that and that the Elder and Sakaki are able to save her in time, 'cause otherwise I would be taking a long break from Kenichi. 





Inuhanyou said:


> AZORA AZORA!
> 
> Spoilers bitches




​


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

this is a great but FUUUUUU turn in the manga


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 3, 2011)

Now Kenichi can get it on with Renka


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

^wont happen =/


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2011)

I actually don't know what I would like to see more- Kenichi going berserk and pounding random Yami grunts on the way to where Miu will be or Kenichi going there calmly, with Akisame-like face, with steam out of his mouth and in Ryuusei Seikuken mode with them hands moving and leaving after images, Bruce Lee style.

Also, a chance and reason for Elder to have an actual fight, when did he last time fought someone strong aside from the flashback with Apachai? I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

Kenichi will have a rage/anger period. I think it'll be a part of his training, learning to control and use it. and yea, I think this is gonna be an Elder fight, which means EPIC ELDER TRAINING


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm always pissed how this manga brings so much oportunity to actually use a mini section, but noone ever nominates it for MotM anymore


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2011)

Wasn't there a rescue Miu arc in the original HSDK? 

iirc, it was  the last arc of that version. Anyway, I'm not going to pass  judgement before the arc even starts; it could turn out to be a very good arc. Hopefully, it will accelerate Kenichi growth.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Kenichi will have a rage/anger period. I think it'll be a part of his training, learning to control and use it. and yea, I think this is gonna be an Elder fight, which means _*EPIC ELDER TRAINING *_



Yes please.


And it's time for Kenichi to learn how to control both Sei and Dou!


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

oh i nominate it every month :/ and the anime needs to start again for its own section 

i dont think u can use both Sei and Dou. Maybe you can, at different times, but not at the same time. but if Kenichi uses Sei, he can't use Ryuusui Seikuken :/


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> oh i nominate it every month :/ and the anime needs to start again for its own section
> 
> i dont think u can use both Sei and Dou. Maybe you can, at different times, but not at the same time. but if Kenichi uses Sei, he can't use Ryuusui Seikuken :/



I'm pretty sure it was stated that the Elder could use both.

So could Shou Kano,without destroying himself.

Ryuto on the other hand couldn't.


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

kano could, but he said u can only do it a certain amount b4 it damages the body


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2011)

Sei and Dou is like a Kaio-ken, very dangerous. But it would be awesome if Kenichi managed to pull it, even if only for a while. After all he is supposed to be the strongest disciple, so a move like that would certainly add to the "ultimate" feeling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I am hoping that if it does come down to Kenichi vs Miu, the mangaka actually keeps the emphasis on Kenichi/Miu instead of switching it over to the Master vs Master battle and keep there for quite some time.  It a pretty good guess that it's going to be the Elder going at Silicardo, but I would pretty much figure that the story of the fight would focus more on Kenichi struggling to deal with Miu.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2011)

Fuck,Kenichi being taught by the Elder the principles of using both Sei/Dou in harmony is one of the things I want most.

Also,I bet that Kenichi is going to murderstomp Berserker.

That fight took place in the original manga and I think it is going to take place in this as well,only this time to prove how much Kenichi improved.


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

you guys think there will be a rematch between Berserker and Tanimoto?


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't really see how Berserker come into the picture now, unless he will be one of the "grunts" or "mid level bosses" along with the rest of the experimental disciples of Kensei and they will try to stop him from reaching Miu. And it would be a waste for him to get murderstomped. On the other hand Ken needs some time to really shine, add some line like "get out of my way" and we will all go HELL YEAH 

Berserker and Hermit? They should be on the same side now, so I don't see how this could work.


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2011)

Hermit picking a side?  that bitch will fight whoever he pleases


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

SUPER GROWTH FACTOR GO!


----------



## Face (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> And it's time for Kenichi to learn how to control both Sei and Dou!



I thought Kenichi was only a Sei user. I don't ever remember him using Dou.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2011)

Face said:


> I thought Kenichi was only a Sei user. I don't ever remember him using Dou.



He is.  Though there was that first fight with Boris that he let out killing intent when he saw Miu injured before his eyes.  He gain control of it before fighting against the guy.  It's in chapter 178.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 4, 2011)

Kenichi's reaction is going to be huge.

I'm neither disappointed nor enthusiastic. Or a little bit of both. I suppose it gave the manga direction when there was really nothing moving the plot along, yet this whole concept seems rather cheap.
Though still it's acceptable to me. Since it's goddamn Kenichi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, Syun can make anything epic if he so desires 

I just liked the spoiler pics of Kenichi just waking up with no clue what happened. Its gonna impact him for sure, hopefully in a great way. But sadly because of this, we might not see humor for a while


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2011)

Shunpo

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn, everybody gets a piece of Mui's ass.

Silcardo thinks he is slick. He has some training for Mui alright...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Its always intresting to see how Syun can barely manage to keep the clothes on the important bits, even in completely nonsensical ways, i think he has fun doing that


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2011)

Indeed it seems Syun is having fun thinking up ways to have Miu's naughty bits barely covered. Personally I'd rather see Shigure or Renka but I'll have to wait.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Well we won't be seeing Miu for a while i suppose. Kenichi extreme power up go


----------



## Fraust (Oct 4, 2011)

The only one he seems to not want to show nipples for. A shame.


----------



## Goom (Oct 4, 2011)

Well... he sure got a handful of that ass


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Silcardo is just approaching Kenichi level of assgrab


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2011)

Could Miu had had any less on? 

I can see Kenichi facing Miu at some point, so Kenichi definitely has some intense training ahead of him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Atleast she still had her jacket on...and her hairclip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, well the fan service was nice in this chapter. 

Man, Silicardo really did screw with the wrong people in this chapter.  No only does he have the Masters of Ryōzanpaku going to be going after his ass, but Hongo wants a piece too.


----------



## convict (Oct 4, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well the fan service was nice in this chapter.
> 
> Man, Silicardo really did screw with the wrong people in this chapter.  No only does he have the Masters of Ryōzanpaku going to be going after his ass, but Hongo wants a piece too.



I doubt individually Hongo is match for the Demon fist. I am guessing Silcardo destroys Hongo, and Sakkaki gets enraged he never got to finish it with Hongo. His final match of the series will then be against Silcardo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

I doubt hongo is gonna find them, they're on a fuckin plane  the fact that hongo switched sides too easily proves that.

This is just a way for him to turn to the good side without being too blatant about it


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2011)

convict said:


> I doubt individually Hongo is match for the Demon fist. I am guessing Silcardo destroys Hongo, and Sakkaki gets enraged he never got to finish it with Hongo. His final match of the series will then be against Silcardo.


That would make sense. The number of masters left is now equal, so everyone should have 1 big battle left. And we all know only Elder can handle Saiga, so him battling Silcardo would probably leave one of the other Ryouzanpaku out of the picture. What are your bets on the possible fight pairings? Mine are:

Kushinada vs Shigure or Akisame(Shigure had a short bout with her before, and Kushinada even asked about her name, which is a big hint they could have a rematch. On the other hand Akisame uses similiar martial arts, so that would make sense too).

Ma Sougetsu vs Ma Kensei(This one was the most obvious).

Silcardo vs Sakaki(as convict said) or Elder.

Saiga vs Elder or Akisame(Elder is the most obvious choice, since they are both the strongest out of their teams, on the other hand Akisame said that Saiga was his close friend back in the day, so a fighting reunion could be possible).

Ogata(Kensei) vs Akisame or Elder(since it was said that Kensei was the first disciple of Ryouzanpaku he could really fight with anyone, but I'm leaning towards those 2 because- Elder is the head of the Ryouzanpaku and Akisame seem like the best opposite- we saw Ogata going rage in a fight, while Akisame is always calm. Akisame's nature of a philosopher also makes a nice opposite for Kensei, who appear to be playing the "mad scientist" with his disciples).

Rahman vs.. absolutely no idea who would fit here, but I'm leaning towards Apachai or Shigure, simply because they were used the least times in my "betting". Or Sakaki, since it would be a rematch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I doubt hongo is gonna find them, they're on a fuckin plane  the fact that hongo switched sides too easily proves that.
> 
> This is just a way for him to turn to the good side without being too blatant about it



Technicallly, I don't think he switch sides.  He was disgusted by Silicardo's actions and pretty much is going after him for that.  He's probably still in YAMI.  Remember, this is the guy that literally crashed a YAMI meeting just to go after Diego before being calm down by the rest of the fist.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2011)

*I don;t see Saiga fighting anyone but the Elder or Kenichi. Hopefully Kenichi. 

And as of now the only master from Ryozanpaku that can fight Silcardo or Kushinda is the Elder. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

I SUPPOSE 

but still, makes a good anti hero


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I SUPPOSE
> 
> but still, makes a good anti hero



Very true.  I'm hoping for at least a one shot manga based on Hongo and his early life with Sakaki.  At least we probably get to see Sakaki's sister's face along with that hot body.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2011)

I still see her just randomly popping up and wrecking someone's shit before this is all done. And we won't know its her till he just mentions it


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

Silcardo you luck assgrabbing bastard, thats only for me and kenichi


----------



## convict (Oct 4, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I doubt hongo is gonna find them, they're on a fuckin plane  the fact that hongo switched sides too easily proves that.
> 
> This is just a way for him to turn to the good side without being too blatant about it



Hongo would have the most easy access to Silcardo since he is in the same organization. Besides, I don't see any value for Hongo on the good side since he obviously won't become a member of Ryozanpaku. Although perhaps he does some one on one training with an alliance member like that boxer. Personally, I feel that Silcardo will be Sakkaki's final match since it has been foreshadowed on multiple occasions, but Sakkaki will need training and fuel. The fuel is revenge for his rival.



> What are your bets on the possible fight pairings?


Your speculations are pretty solid. And that is all we can do for the moment. I'll give you mine:

1. Sakkaki vs Silcardo (most obvious)
2. Shigure vs Rahman (guess)
3. Ma vs Ma (rematch)
4. Akisame vs Kushinada (sure the author could pit her against Shigure, after their duel and they are the only two major female masters, but I feel pitting her form of Jujitsu against Akisame's would be the most entertaining. Besides, Akisame's final duel won't be against any one other than a monster like her)
5.  Saiga vs Elder (I would want Saiga to win this fight, but that would mean someone else has to fight him)

The wild cards are Apachai and Ogata. Ogata doesn't really have an opponent that fits, and that is why I feel that by the end of the Manga Kenichi may have reached the threshold of master class and will prove it by facing Ogata. 

As for Apachai, I don't think he can ever have a fight that can top the one he already had.



> I don;t see Saiga fighting anyone but the Elder or Kenichi. *Hopefully Kenichi. *
> 
> And as of now the only master from Ryozanpaku that can fight Silcardo or Kushinda is the Elder.



The problem is, either the Manga would have to be really long for that to happen, there has to be rapid power inflation, or a time skip. There has never been any power inflation like this in the past, but a time skip is now a possibility, especially if Miu is still under Silcardo's control during this time; Kenichi will have done mad training.

One factor that makes me doubtful is that originally the author ended the manga with Kenichi still just another disciple, but decided to renew it because it was popular. So we know for a fact that the author's original intentions were to keep Kenichi a disciple at the end of the manga. Maybe they have changed.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 4, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I don;t see Saiga fighting anyone but the Elder or Kenichi. Hopefully Kenichi.
> 
> And as of now the only master from Ryozanpaku that can fight Silcardo or Kushinda is the Elder. *



Why do you say that.

Akisame has yet to be pushed to his limits. Sakaki and Hongo just hurt Silcardo this chapter and their both heavily injured. 

Im not saying Akisame/Sakaki can beat Sil or Kush, but they can give them one hell of a fight.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2011)

convict said:


> One factor that makes me doubtful is that originally the author ended the manga with Kenichi still just another disciple, but decided to renew it because it was popular. So we know for a fact that the author's original intentions were to keep Kenichi a disciple at the end of the manga. Maybe they have changed.



*Yeah, we'd need a few big timeskips for Kenichi to reach that level. *



RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Why do you say that.
> 
> Akisame has yet to be pushed to his limits. Sakaki and Hongo just hurt Silcardo this chapter and their both heavily injured.
> 
> Im not saying Akisame/Sakaki can beat Sil or Kush, but they can give them one hell of a fight.


*
It's pretty obvious with the way Silcardo and Kushinda talk to and treat any Ryozanpaku master that isn't the Elder how much stronger they are. Even after watching Sakaki and Hongo go at it Silcardo was still calling them children, saying they are impressive for their age etc. Kushinda was playing around with both Sakaki and Shigure like they were children. 

As of no one from Ryoxanpaku but the Elder can give these two a good fight. *


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 4, 2011)

Somehow I dont see Kenichi sitting and training when Miu needs to be saved.  And Miu is so not suited for Silat which just irks me to no end.  But I suppose this was the only way she'd actually get training to equal Kenichi's training...so its kinda good for her.  

Kenichi can't fight Miu no matter what tho cuz he can't hit a girl.  How the fuck is the author gonna deal with that I wonder.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

Elder says he has to fight her or forget about a future together


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 5, 2011)

i think that kenichi will have no choice but to train. its not a matter of hopping on a plane or whatever and tracking them down, he stands no chance whatsoever right now. I'm thinking there WILL be a timeskip, so Miu is given the appropriate time to be trained for whatever it is Silcardo has planned for her


----------



## S (Oct 5, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Kenichi can't fight Miu no matter what tho cuz he can't hit a girl.  How the fuck is the author gonna deal with that I wonder.


Dark Miu is no problem for Kenichi anymore, one good tittay grab and she is back to normal again.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2011)

i think this is a bit more complicated than a titty grab situation....


----------



## Laxus (Oct 7, 2011)

Titty grab situations are unpredictable.


----------



## S (Oct 8, 2011)

Then go for the ass, Miu's ass is huge these days. I'm pretty sure Ma Kensei already taught Kenichi one or two moves


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

What do you mean "these days"? Miu has always had a huge ass


----------



## S (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes i know, but in the last couple of chapters we got planty of fanservise of Miu's ass. Usually the Author was more focused on her big tittys.

He are some examples,




dat Renka


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2011)

The above post.just.shows whats wrong with this manga.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 8, 2011)

Hopefully Silicardo just knocked out. A rescue evil Miu arc will be seriously lame.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

"Amnesia fist" kind of dampens your hope dont it


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 8, 2011)

Unfortunately But it wouldn't be the first time a translation was off or maybe simply a misleading name.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 8, 2011)

Kenichi should hit that shit harder than the angry fist of God.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

All in due time i'd wager


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 9, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Unfortunately But it wouldn't be the first time a translation was off or maybe simply a misleading name.



Tell me about it, -1 for the sappy shit that is surely gonna come.  Kenichi's undying love will snap Miu back to her senses -gag-


----------



## Raviene (Oct 9, 2011)

i still have hope for this manga...what IF ( *a big IF* ):

Silicardo offers a proposition that he will take Kenichi under his wing and teach him Pencak Silat w/c would then allow him to learn the technique to break the *"Amnesia Fist"*

But in order for the above scenario to happen, there should be a condition where it shows that only him (Silicardo) can break the tech and that there's not one master who can work around it. That he is just interested in passing Pencak Silat and doesn't care who uses it and how it is used...may it be for good or evil and the reason why he's doing this is because he's on borrowed time. (yeah..its your "generic" old kung master who is about to die scenario )


only problem w/ my theory is that he mentions that he *GOT* the perfect material" and also.... well... he took miu 

but hey....one can only hope


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Fanservice adds nothing to the story and instead takes away from things that could be spent on plot progression/fighting.



.......


Whelps, if you guys are so easily turned off, go right ahead and quit, i'll stay


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Fanservice adds nothing to the story and instead takes away from things that could be spent on plot progression/fighting.



Hmm, I'll mostly actually agree with you.

When it's literally done like a million times constantly (especially in a fight like this), it begins to not only grow old but take away from the quality of the match itself. It's like watching Hongo and Sakaki doing epic shit and you're pumped up and then randomly see more stupid ecchi scenes or whatever that detract from the tension of the match. It literally makes me feel like the fight isn't even serious enough to actually stop trying to give people some cheap to fap to.

Fanservice every now and then is fine but there's a time and place for it and there's also a limit to how much it should be done.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 9, 2011)

I suppose this was meant to be so fanservice-heavy because it's the last time we'll be seeing Miu for a good while.

Unless it immediately jumps to Miu's rescue arc, with or without a timeskip, which is rather unlikely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

That's what it seemed like to me, i dunno though


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I suppose this was meant to be so fanservice-heavy because it's the last time we'll be seeing Miu for a good while.
> 
> Unless it immediately jumps to Miu's rescue arc, with or without a timeskip, which is rather unlikely.



Oh sure! As if there isn't Shigure, Renka to take her place  the fanservice really is more of a disservice to me. Shit is annoying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

Your reading the wrong manga if it gets to you that bad


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been reading this manga for years now  the le levels of ecchi have quadrupled to the point it just annoys me now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

well, that's how it will be, fortunately or unfortunately


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2011)

I can see you enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 9, 2011)

Reading it for years and it annoys you? Huh, I'm so used to it that I don't even pay attention to it anymore, because by now I know that every woman will be drawn in an erotic pose/angle 80% of the time.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2011)

Chikage even.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Chikage even.


Children are being drawn in a super loli style. Honoka looks way younger now then what she looked like at the begining. I'm used to that too.


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2011)

That honoka thing is just fucking disgusting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

its japan, deal with it.

Either you like the ecchi or don't


----------



## Goom (Oct 9, 2011)

Japan is the land of the pedophiles what do you expect lol?


----------



## S (Oct 9, 2011)

^Japan? Funny i thought Netherland was the land with the most pedophiles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2011)

Netherland?


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2011)

S said:


> ^Japan? Funny i thought Netherland was the land with the most pedophiles.



 **


----------



## Ender (Oct 10, 2011)

anyone want a small time skip?  elder takes kenichi on a small journey like he did with miu?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2011)

Timeskip please


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2011)

Half the series is about Kenichi learning, time-skipping past his learning wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 10, 2011)

Besides I think they will want to rescue Miu as fast as possible. I don't really see Elder going "oh noes, they kidnapped my grand daughter! Kenichi, let's go travel for several years so you can rescue her properly!".

And btw I was a little disapointed with this latest chapter. Kenichi's reaction was way too calm in my opinion, especially with the authors ability to portray rage and bloodlust. He should AT LEAST crack a wall, or something. I know I would.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 10, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> And btw I was a little disapointed with this latest chapter. Kenichi's reaction was way too calm in my opinion, especially with the authors ability to portray rage and bloodlust. He should AT LEAST crack a wall, or something. I know I would.



Yeah, that was weird.
Maybe it hasn't completely gotten to him yet.


----------



## aegon (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyway I'm courious on how Matsuena will handle miu's rescue. Knowning the author I hope in something different from the old shonen cliches.

at least I hope to see Saiga and mindless kenichi Vs berserk miu!


----------



## Ender (Oct 10, 2011)

that'll be the next few chapters (the emotional parts). and im not talking several years. a year atm imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2011)

i hope whatever happens, it turns out interesting.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope we see Elder fight.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 11, 2011)

New chapter is up. 


Ch.12


*Spoiler*: __ 



TBH I was waiting for something more than only reactions on Miu's kidnapping in this chapter


----------



## Face (Oct 11, 2011)

Is Kenichi just going to run after Miu without training?


----------



## Cooli (Oct 11, 2011)

Highlight of this chapter was Chikage resisting urge to take back a piece of chocolate. Such will power


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 11, 2011)

Unexpected development on Miu's part. Since he had left her alone I wonder who occupated Silicardo's attention when the plane crashed.

Although it's possible Silicardo planned this all so that he/his people would appear as a "savior" to Miu.


----------



## ZanpaKutou (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty interesting chapter. Nice to see the mangaka didn't take Renka's wet clothes and turn it into over-the-top fan service (Miu on the other hand..). Loved Chikage placing the sweets on Kenichi's desk.

Looks to be an important announcement at the end of this chapter? Hopefully it is not the same announcement, please let it be season 2 of the anime.


----------



## Face (Oct 11, 2011)

Chikage is so cute and cute isn't a word I use very often.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty nice chapter.

Hongo's going to pay Saiga a visit about this it seems. I doubt whatever assistance he's probably trying to get will go his way though but we might actually see him without his body hidden behind a shadow now (since this arc touched on his past earlier).

Looks forward to the next chapter


----------



## Cooli (Oct 11, 2011)

Saiga kills God Fist?


----------



## Beckman (Oct 11, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Unexpected development on Miu's part. Since he had left her alone I wonder who occupated Silicardo's attention when the plane crashed.
> 
> Although it's possible Silicardo planned this all so that he/his people would appear as a "savior" to Miu.



Yeah I think so as well. Fist he used the fist of forgetfulness(or we it was called) to remove her memories about him and then he'll apear saving her from a pinch to gain her favor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2011)

Very interesting chapter.  Really enjoyed how Nijiima tried to get Kenichi out of his funk of losing Miu and how others were trying to cheer him up.  Loved the bit on how Chikage was trying to cheer him up in her own way.  I am wondering though on who is going to help Kenichi retrieve Miu.  

In all honesty, the mangaka has played the important announcement thing to death.  So unless the next week's chapter says there is a new anime or OVA in the works, I'm ignoring it.


----------



## haegar (Oct 11, 2011)

I read this one over the last three days from 0 to 448. rather enjoyable. Though I am deeply hurt the bouncy boobies got abducted by that despicable kiwi-mask. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I have a feeling that guy taking this to the one shadow is making things MUCH MUCH worse rather than helping - but what can ya expect from a shady lookin guy like him


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 11, 2011)

Needs more Renka!!! I think Hermit will finally join Kenichi for some ass kickery


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Needs more Renka!!! I think Hermit will finally join Kenichi for some ass kickery



Chances are that she will join in the rescue of Miu, just so that we can get a fight between the two.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

The obligatory, let's all cheer up Kenichi plan went into full effect. Chikage leaving chocolate on his desk was probably the cutest of them all.

And I sure hope the announcement next week has to do with an anime ><


----------



## Ender (Oct 11, 2011)

another announcement?!  why do they keep getting my hopes up like this?! T__T


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2011)

As I said before, the guy has played the important annoucement thing to death.  I'll check ANN from time to time to see if there are any indications of an OVA or new season, but I'm going to be taking these important annoucements with a grain of salt from now on.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 11, 2011)

Guys, at the current state Kenichi is in right now as a fighter, how long would it take him to beat Ryuto (if he wasn't crippled).


----------



## haegar (Oct 11, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chances are that she will join in the rescue of Miu, just so that we can get a fight between the two.



sound like a plan. catfight nyan nyan 

as for announcements, anime would be nice. I watched some eps after reading, and while it ain't bad as such it didn't greatly impress me either. So now that I joined in on this story is obviously the perfect moment to start a widescreen, badass animation, uncensored ecchi uncensored fights OVA


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't really watch anime, so I don't care 

This chap was a lot better then the previous emotion-wise, nice auto punching there Ken, that's more like it. And I too think that Hongo is gonna die soon, but it's a great chance for us to see Saiga at last.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2011)

haegar said:


> sound like a plan. catfight nyan nyan
> 
> as for announcements, anime would be nice. I watched some eps after reading, and while it ain't bad as such it didn't greatly impress me either. So now that I joined in on *this story is obviously the perfect moment to start a widescreen, badass animation, uncensored ecchi uncensored fights OVA *



That's what I am pretty much hoping for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2011)

more announcements? 

Well, whatever.

I'd just like Kenichi to get into a training mode with his masters so he can actually start getting more powerful.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 12, 2011)

This arc might turn into 'meh', or turn into  I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2011)

I posted this in the anime section but I figure it might interest some people here.  Can someone verify this for me.
source


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 14, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I posted this in the anime section but I figure it might interest some people here.  Can someone verify this for me.
> source



Holy fucking shit,we are getting Kenichi OVA's in 2012..


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2011)

So that's the special announcement? And I thought Matsuena had overplayed that card...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 14, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I posted this in the anime section but I figure it might interest some people here.  Can someone verify this for me.
> source


Great news! Hope it's not as disappointing as the Zettai Karen Children OVA.

Edit: It also says the studio animating it is Brainbase so it should have much better animation than the TV series


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2011)

FINALLYWOOO! Although i would have been happier with a TV series..common you have like 150 episodes worth of material there even after where the anime leaves off


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> FINALLYWOOO! Although i would have been happier with a TV series..common you have like 150 episodes worth of material there even after where the anime leaves off



Plus Fillers. I would not be opposed to Kenichi fillers because it will most likely contain either major haxxx from Elder or lulz from various other people like Ma Kensei or Niijima.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2011)

And we'd actually get to see Kenichi fight more  i swear his masters get more battles than he does these days


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

Shou Kanou animated?  Odin is still better.  heh


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 14, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Great news! Hope it's not as disappointing as the Zettai Karen Children OVA.
> 
> Edit: It also says the studio animating it is Brainbase so it should have much better animation than the TV series



The animation for the TV series was pretty bad IMO. If the OVA didn't have better animation, then i'd be a little disappointed


----------



## haegar (Oct 15, 2011)

Detective said:


> Plus Fillers. I would not be opposed to Kenichi fillers because it will most likely contain either major haxxx from Elder or lulz from various other people like Ma Kensei or Niijima.



hell yeah, I want a filler arc for Kensei Sensei's quest for a peaceful world of Ero  - that should do for some eps...

anyways, I guess in terms of censorship OVA is better than a normal adaption - if they do it well they'll hope that it will attract it's viewers by being true to the original rather than toning the ecchi and bloody fights down for a TV airing...

wonder when we'll get more info on how they plan to work this out ..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2011)

Will it be from the beginning or after the anime, hopefully from the beginning


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

why the hell would u want the beginning?  i want the 2nd part OVAs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> why the hell would u want the beginning?  i want the 2nd part OVAs



Because i want it like Hellsing OVA, where i can watch it in its own continuity, without having to deal with incomplete bullsheet


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

its not incomplete .__. just watch the anime then start the OVAs .__.


----------



## haegar (Oct 15, 2011)

well the upside of taking off where the old anime ended would be that we get to the more epic fights more quickly, the downside being the already mentioned displeasure of only having the old 4:3 soso anime for watching the story front to end...

preferably they should do it from the start imho - there is nuff ecchi and comedy to entertain without having the lateron badassery but I guess I would also settle for it if they kinda recapped the old anime events in some 90min intro ep or something  flashback style (and by recap i mean retell reANIMATED not recapped )...to then go on with what comes after.

but seriously, yeah do like hellsing, everything, ova, from the beginning. would be awesome. even if it'll take some years :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> its not incomplete .__. just watch the anime then start the OVAs .__.



i'd rather not  i've watched the anime too many times to count already, and it would make me happy to see fluid animation in the areas that were previously still shots and bland colors(meaning 70% of the time) 

I don't know if its possible to make the OVA's like this


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 15, 2011)

Always laugh at the the fact that the intro for a videogame had better animation than the TV series in it's entire run. Anyways I doubt the OVAs will be a reboot, they'll probably be like the Air Gear and Negima! OVAs and start from a certain point in the manga and continue on from there, if there's any place to start I hope it's at the D of D Tournament arc.


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

ugh i get ur point but do u know how long we'd have to wait for part 2!? IF THEY EVEN DECIDE TO GO THAT FAR!?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2011)

I always look to "Legend of the Galactic Heroes" 


if they could complete that, they can complete this


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

idc about nething as long as they do part two


----------



## daikun (Oct 16, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 449

New chapter 449 is out, Enjoy ^^


----------



## kruchy (Oct 16, 2011)

How did Silcardo manage to look like that? Last page was a real WTF moment for me


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 16, 2011)

Wasn't expecting that revelation.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like Yudis wants a bite of dat fruit


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 16, 2011)

wow, what a crappy turn of events and crappy chapter. now i seriously feel like stop reading this crap. it was so much better before, now it's getting shitty and shitty by every chapter. especially this last arc was the crappiest of all. mangaka is overdrawing stupid miu pictures, unnecessarily too much of revealed miu drawings. if this continues i'll stop reading it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 16, 2011)

For a moment i thought that they were back in time, Silcardo is like 22-23.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 16, 2011)

*I wonder iof that's really Silcardo, or if the editors were just being a littl too presumptuous. 

If that is Silcardo, I can only assume that his young form is also some sort of mask. His hands and neck are drawn differently from his face, and his father and sister seem to have no clue as to who he is. The real Yudis might be dead, and he's using his face as a mask. *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait...so that guy is actually one of the Shasow Nine fist? Why go through such an needlessly elaborate setup?


----------



## GrandPewpil (Oct 16, 2011)

Chapter was meh.

And with regards to his surprisingly youthful appearance... It could be another mask, but asn't he trying to learn the secrets of maintaining a youthful body from the Bewitching Fist at some point?


----------



## Drakor (Oct 16, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...so that guy is actually one of the Shasow Nine fist? Why go through such an needlessly elaborate setup?


If it works out that truly is Jenazad's body using Yudis's face, he's training Miu from the get go so she becomes accustomed and trusts him. Trust is a very lethal weapon...especially in this type of manga when honing a weapon out of someone that lost their memories. Hopefully it'll end up being as good as the arc with Agaard & Kokin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought the chapter was very interesting.  I didn't know that the mangaka was that into  bondage.  Ineresting set up for Miu know as her memories are fragmented at the moment.  I have a feeling that the guy is Silicardo masqarading as a young guy.  Also, I have a feeling that the area that they are in was under that prince that Silicardo was training before he decided to bury the poor guy under a mountain of snow.  It's going to be very interesting to see what happens if Kenichi and co show up and the people are led to believe that he was the one that killed one of the royalty.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 16, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait...so that guy is actually one of the Shadow Nine fist? Why go through such an needlessly elaborate setup?



He is Silcardo to be exact, and it's a  pretty good plan I do say.  Miu has a clean slate, and he has a fail safe plan if she does regain her memories some. She only recalls Silcardo wearing a mask, and the people who found her only knows that she was the only survivor of the plane crash. 

He's playing the nice guy to get her trust and bring her under his wing. In this chapter, he was already  trying to teach her the forms of Silat.

He pretty much have her in isolation to train her properly without suspicion.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy shit, Silcardo killed a kid and is wearing his face? 

But yeah, those people are probably in on this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2011)

You know this is the only manga artist that makes me wish for porn, that's a feat.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 16, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> You know this is the only manga artist that makes me wish for porn, that's a feat.


*
Fairy Tail is better in that department imo. In this manga the fan service feels much too forced. 

Just about the only thing Fairy Tail is for is fan service. 
*


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2011)

The fanservice is meaningless in fairytail, where in this manga people do like women.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

kenichi has always ecchi, how could it be forced?


----------



## Ender (Oct 16, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> wow, what a crappy turn of events and crappy chapter. now i seriously feel like stop reading this crap. it was so much better before, now it's getting shitty and shitty by every chapter. especially this last arc was the crappiest of all. mangaka is overdrawing stupid miu pictures, unnecessarily too much of revealed miu drawings. if this continues i'll stop reading it.



pls .__. just stop now .__.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn I hope he ate the kids body after killing him.


----------



## Nihilistic (Oct 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Damn I hope he ate the kids body after killing him.



I doubt the kid made him feel thirsty. Or was made from fruit.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 17, 2011)

Miu should get a hint when she sees Yudis eat pineapples and watermelons whole.


----------



## haegar (Oct 17, 2011)

He won't do that in front of her all to soon... anyways I don't see why you folks assume he killed "the kid". There probably is no kid and never was in the first place. That's him alright - and his other disciples know him like this, too. If the bewitching fist can do that stunt and this guy already was around back in the day to fight Gramps, what's so suprising about him preserving his appearance? And actually I expected him to be Jenaz the moment the "kid" showed a Silat defense stance to her. Was pretty obvious. I mean, a Shadow Nine Fist doesn't go down just due to some freak plane crash 0.o

I'm a bit at a loss how this will go on though - I was kinda thinking she'd get brainwashed and made to switch sides at some point, but I thought her dad would pull that stunt not Jenaz - I guess Elder thought the same cause he didn't expect him to do this at this point apparently...So I wonder, with Godfist going to see Oneshadow, will Kenichi and Co save her before she meets him? Assuming he starts meddling, too? I mean he might just lean back and let Godfist do as he pleases, or not care or whatever? 0.o


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

Silcardo is crazy as hell. i cant wait for the OVA


----------



## kruchy (Oct 23, 2011)

New chapter is up:
Kenichi chapter 450

I wonder what exactly Silcardo is planning. BTW Elder is awesome


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2011)

The game has changed 

Now, the objective of the game is not "how many ass shots of miu can we stick into one chapter", it is now "how many crazy faces of miu can we stick into one chapter" 

I like it.

Also, drugs


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 23, 2011)

Is that the Great Wall of China? Holy shit, Elder


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2011)

Holy shit, the brainwashing proceeds as planned!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 23, 2011)

The "medicine" they keep giving her probably is a part of the process aswell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes that's why i said "drugs" 

mind altering drugs of course


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2011)

At the rate this medicine and verbal brainwashing is working, I wonder if Kenichi will have to be "forced" into banging/smashing Miu in order to bring her back to her senses. And possibly repeatedly, in case there is Inception-esque programming at work here. And then once more, just in case. 

Kenichi.

Your duty is tough, but clear.

Do it for Great Justice!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 23, 2011)

*I loved that scene of the masters rushing to the door, leaving Kenichi in the dust. 

I wonder how shit went with the one shadow? From the looks of things he might be helping Hongou, which means Jenazad is fucked from all directions. 

I also hope Shou's bodyguards go with Ryozanpaku to save Miu. Hopefully the rest of Kenichi crew tags along as well. *


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 23, 2011)

The Shinpaku crew will get owned unless they go against random nameless henchmen....


----------



## Ender (Oct 23, 2011)

i like this arc  shinpaku wont be there  they'll help after she comes back


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 24, 2011)

Detective said:


> At the rate this medicine and verbal brainwashing is working, I wonder if Kenichi will have to be "forced" into banging/smashing Miu in order to bring her back to her senses. And possibly repeatedly, in case there is Inception-esque programming at work here. And then once more, just in case.
> 
> Kenichi.
> 
> ...



Kenichi doesnt have the stones for it  sad but true.  I'm prepared to gag when he makes her regain her senses though.  Feel like I need a bucket already when the first thing she remembered was Kenichi's face


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 24, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Kenichi doesnt have the stones for it  sad but true.  I'm prepared to gag when he makes her regain her senses though.  Feel like I need a bucket already when the first thing she remembered was Kenichi's face



Not a romantic,are you..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought the chapter was very interesting.  I didn't know that the mangaka was that into  bondage.  Ineresting set up for Miu know as her memories are fragmented at the moment.  I have a feeling that the guy is Silicardo masqarading as a young guy.  *Also, I have a feeling that the area that they are in was under that prince that Silicardo was training before he decided to bury the poor guy under a mountain of snow.*  It's going to be very interesting to see what happens if Kenichi and co show up and the people are led to believe that he was the one that killed one of the royalty.



Lol, interesting enough I guessed right.  I'm wondering if that girl that is currently helping with the training of Miu is the same girl that Radin used to lure Kenichi to his lair.

I'm hoping that when Ryōzanpaku goes to the rescue, that they bring some of the Shinpaku alliance with them.  Hopefully Renka comes along so we at least get a fight between the two before the rescue is completed.


----------



## Face (Oct 24, 2011)

Every time I read this manga, I feel like I'm reading porn. There is way too much fanservice in this manga.


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2011)

stop reading it then


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2011)

say that like its a bad thing


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2011)

exactly


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah, rite? it's like great hentai. where was the problem again? 

anyways... nice chapter. I wonder what the heck drives Jenazad to implicate Hongou, of all people. That might backfire at him at some point... Hongou is already pretty pissed cause he messed up the duel - but even though he feels compelled to help in the search, he wouldn't go overboard with it other than giving the guys the address so to speak. However, if Jenazad continues to involve him in this and at some later point Hongou finds out about that ... I expect a splendid Master level fight 

As for the oneshadow not being shown yet again - meh. I was kinda hoping we would see at least a little bit more of Hongou seeking him out - as it is now we do not even know whether this info was obtained via him or if the found out by other means :/

As for the brainwash working nicely - well that is all true - but as long as Miu still has the image of Kenichi in her memories ... She'll probably need a good spanking to see the light but she should come around eventually. Or actually maybe I can also envision her, or rather her Kenichi memories messing up the brainwash - maybe at some point she realizes something is off and might flee half confused into the jungle - lez just say it would irk me if jenazad and his medicine do better at converting her to the dark side than Shou, to whom she could relate. 

BTW, anybody get the feeling Hongou/Sakaki are kinda set up as a mirror image for Kenichi/Hermit? "So this is what true rivalry is like" ... come to think of it I wouldn't be all too surprised if Elder and the Bewitching Fist have a somewhat simmilar relationship, too - though I guess that is a tad more complicated since I had the feeling the two of them had something going way back :

As for what happens next, I'd much prefer if the skinpaku guys sit this one out. Sure, everybody will wanna help - but as I see it they aren't really up to this battle. I'd much more like to see a small elite team set out to face Jenazad once the have narrowed down the location - say Elder, Kenichi, Sakaki and maybe Kensei and Renka too. But we might get the Shinpaku guys helping in the search... 100 islands is a lot after all - though then again, considering elder's topspeed...


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally they are acting like they should be- Elder flying around the world, Ryouzanpaku shooting lazers from their eyes(I laughed how Apachai just kept eating his bowl). And I'm wondering as well, what is the goal of Silcardo, setting up Miu against Hongo... didn't see that coming.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2011)

haegar said:


> yeah, rite? it's like great hentai. where was the problem again?
> 
> anyways... nice chapter. I wonder what the heck drives Jenazad to implicate Hongou, of all people. That might backfire at him at some point... Hongou is already pretty pissed cause he messed up the duel - but even though he feels compelled to help in the search, he wouldn't go overboard with it other than giving the guys the address so to speak. However, if Jenazad continues to involve him in this and at some later point Hongou finds out about that ... I expect a splendid Master level fight
> 
> ...



Lol, I just noticed that too.

But in all honesty, I have a feeling that Silicardo not only set up Hongo as the bad guy for Miu but pretty much probably made Kenichi the Frankenstein monster for the people of the island as well.  Remember, Silicardo's previous disciple had a mountain of snow dumped on him and is considered dead.  What are the chances that Kenichi was made the person who killed their prince.  I could imagine that when Kenichi reaches the island, he is not greated with flowers and kisses but with pitchforks and flames.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 24, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I just noticed that too.
> 
> But in all honesty, I have a feeling that Silicardo not only set up Hongo as the bad guy for Miu but pretty much probably made Kenichi the Frankenstein monster for the people of the island as well.  Remember, Silicardo's previous disciple had a mountain of snow dumped on him and is considered dead.  What are the chances that Kenichi was made the person who killed their prince.  I could imagine that when Kenichi reaches the island, he is not greated with flowers and kisses but *with pitchforks and flames*.


I'd say with PENCAK SILAT  I sense fodder bashing.


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2011)

nonono ... others will handle the common fodder - Kenichi's first fight will be the little girl disciple


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2011)

I want Hongo to beat some silicardo ass.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I'd say with PENCAK SILAT  I sense fodder bashing.



In the eyes of the people of this nation of islands, he will become:


*Spoiler*: _Dramatic Title_ 





KENICHI

HISTORY'S 

STRONGEST

TERRORIST


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2011)

It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out.  I'm going to take a guess that the Miu kidnapping will not be that long since she pretty much is Ryōzanpaku's cook and accountant.  What I'm interested is who is going to be brainwashed Miu's first opponent.  

Also, when it is learned that Silicardo was the one who rid the nation of their prince, how is that situation going to be played out?  I have a feeling that if the Shinpaku alliance comes along, Nijiima might try to take the island over in one of his crazed ideas of expanding the Shinpaku brand.


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Not a romantic,are you..



Aha ironically I am, and I love a bit of romance in my stories.  But this case would just be too much for me lol.  Sweet is good, but too sweet just makes you wanna gag it up


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 24, 2011)

Eh, at lest this is going to be relatively quick.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2011)

What I would find interesting is if, after Miu comes back, she has _mucho _difficulty getting back to a Katsujinken mode of fighting. Pretty much an in-house version of that insane Expert-level dude who came to the Elder for advice and got trolled


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 25, 2011)

Kenchi's sex-justu will defiantly break her out of this.


----------



## Glued (Oct 25, 2011)

Hayate Furinji SMASH PUNY JENAZAD, JENAZAD AM PUNY!!!

HAYATE IS STRONGEST THERE IS!!!


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm still confused about Silcardo's identity. He's clearly very familiar with both the little girl and the "father", I doubt he could fool both of them just like that, if he was somehow disguising himself. Not to mention the old man is an instructor of Silat himself, so he should notice that his son is suddenly on supermaster level. 

But that would mean he couldn't have fought with Elder in the past, since he seem too young, and yet he suggested that he is indeed familiar with him when commenting on Sakaki. Plus the Fist of Brahmin used the title "-dono" when speaking to him, which more or less proves that he is in fact old(though wikipedia don't really say it's related to age only, I doubt Rahman would honor a youngster with such a title). And the most obvious fact, his hands. So we can say almost for sure that he is indeed an old prick disguising himself somehow.

And yet I'm not convinced by the way it's shown in the story. Can he really be such a great doppelganger? How does he conceal his voice to make it sound younger? How does he know the biography and personality of that kid so good that even his own family is fooled? Something here just isn't right 

EDIT: Unless he ocasionally visits a village and use the fist of amnesia on all the villagers. That sounds like something he would do alright.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I'm still confused about Silcardo's identity. He's clearly very familiar with both the little girl and the "father", I doubt he could fool both of them just like that, if he was somehow disguising himself. Not to mention the old man is an instructor of Silat himself, so he should notice that his son is suddenly on supermaster level.
> 
> But that would mean he couldn't have fought with Elder in the past, since he seem too young, and yet he suggested that he is indeed familiar with him when commenting on Sakaki. Plus the Fist of Brahmin used the title "-dono" when speaking to him, which more or less proves that he is in fact old(though wikipedia don't really say it's related to age only, I doubt Rahman would honor a youngster with such a title). And the most obvious fact, his hands. So we can say almost for sure that he is indeed an old prick disguising himself somehow.
> 
> And yet I'm not convinced by the way it's shown in the story. Can he really be such a great doppelganger? How does he conceal his voice to make it sound younger? How does he know the biography and personality of that kid so good that even his own family is fooled? Something here just isn't right



I'm pretty sure that if you look at the way in which a certain scene was framed,you could see that the "father" is in on the whole thing,and asks Silcardo if he will teach Miu the Supreme Silat.

When his daughter (who I suspect knows nothing) comes along,Silcardo makes himself scarce.

As to the fact that his young face is just a mask,a technique that only allows him to keep his face like that or just a tip he got from Kushinada,that's anyone's guess at this point.

Also,I must admit I look forward to the colossal pounding Silcardo is going to get from the Elder just as much as I look forward to the angsty  reunion between Miu and Kenichi.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2011)

- Disclaimer: I haven't read this week's yet -

One interesting possibility.  He knows the technique to erase memories; what if he has other mind-affecting abilities?  All Miu is seeing could just be hallucinations of some sort.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 25, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you look at the way in which a certain scene was framed,you could see that the "father" is in on the whole thing,and asks Silcardo if he will teach Miu the Supreme Silat.
> 
> When his daughter (who I suspect knows nothing) comes along,Silcardo makes himself scarce.
> 
> ...


I think it's something more gory, since his whole body should look young, so the mask thing seem more likely, but I wondered about that too at one point.

You're right, the father seem suspicious when I look back at it. But this whole situation still makes me confused. Is he not angry that Silcardo is pretending to be his son, who we can assume is dead and that his daughter is drawn into it? He wasn't portrayed as someone evil, and he doesn't seem to fear Silcardo, but that should be much easier to hide then the act that Silcardo is doing. I hope it will be all explained nicely, with pictures, flashbacks(the author loves them) and stuff 

As for the possible showdown.. I'm actually torn apart, and can't say if I would prefer a long and fierce battle or a one-hit-ko. On one hand it would seem like a waste if Hayato were to troll the readers, but on the other it could be the most epic chapter in the series. Come what may


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 25, 2011)

I still cant believe they found her so quickly.  And Kenichi doesnt even get extra training before going to get her.  I really have to ask what was the point of having her captured...stalling maybe? 

That or an excuse to get moer master fights in


----------



## bludvein (Oct 25, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I think it's something more gory, since his whole body should look young, so the mask thing seem more likely, but I wondered about that too at one point.
> 
> You're right, the father seem suspicious when I look back at it. But this whole situation still makes me confused. Is he not angry that Silcardo is pretending to be his son, who we can assume is dead and that his daughter is drawn into it? He wasn't portrayed as someone evil, and he doesn't seem to fear Silcardo, but that should be much easier to hide then the act that Silcardo is doing. I hope it will be all explained nicely, with pictures, flashbacks(the author loves them) and stuff
> 
> As for the possible showdown.. I'm actually torn apart, and can't say if I would prefer a long and fierce battle or a one-hit-ko. On one hand it would seem like a waste if Hayato were to troll the readers, but on the other it could be the most epic chapter in the series. Come what may



Why do you assume he even HAS a son? The whole thing is merely a cover story. The dude is probably a lower ranked Yami acting on Silcardo's orders.


----------



## haegar (Oct 26, 2011)

If anything, it might be revealed to be bend over backwards: the old "Daddy-Sensei" is in truth Silcardo-Boy's son 

Anyways, remember how back when the prince disciple got defeated Silcardo said he could easily and quickly get another one up to speed to the samre level? I suspect he has a different way of getting his disciples from most other Masters, while normally Masters would pick one student and only do so very seldom, this guy might have several villages all over these hundred islands which look simmilar to this, and in each of them he might be known as some village member, and in each of them he might have "dumped" some promising students he "stole" somewhere. He really seems obsessed with keeping his art alive, so he's trying hard to make sure there are enough people to keep it going

as to what evilmoogle said bout this all being fictious and somehow drug or technique induced, while I guess it's wise not to underestimate Silcardo's weirdness, this would be taking it a step too far maybe? We have seen some of such things, but usually, they were explained as being within the realm of normal martial arts, and drugs and such and hallucinating different versions of reality has not really been a great part of this story (other then kenichi being busy with miu in his dreams in one way or the other )

It would also be unneccesarily complication in plot terms: readers think Miu is already undergoing training to turn her, we expect Kenichi has to fight her, we think she is learning Silat, later, they find her, and then it turns out all this didn't even happen yet and she is still in some dream or coma or what undergoing midfuck... would be kinda aclimatical, no?

Anyways, I've been doing some re-reading, and I am thinking Ba and Hermit are aiming for Hermit to become the new successor to #1 ...


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 26, 2011)

bludvein said:


> Why do you assume he even HAS a son? The whole thing is merely a cover story. The dude is probably a lower ranked Yami acting on Silcardo's orders.


This page maybe? Look what the girl is saying.

get you back to normal in no time


----------



## aegon (Nov 2, 2011)

kenichi's raw and trans are out:
raw:
blocking as well

trans
blocking as well


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2011)

aegon said:


> kenichi's raw and trans are out:
> raw:
> blocking as well
> 
> ...



They are finally going after her..and the old bastard is going to take extreme measures soon..


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 2, 2011)

451th chapter is out:
Ch.16


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesting developments for this chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it would seem that the Shinpaku alliance are going to sit this one out unless called upon.  Really enjoyed the bonds of friendship with the circle fisting, though Nijiima mess it up with that "paper" win.  Looks like Miu is still uncounsiously keeping her killing intent in check, so it would seem that her trainer is going to have to use some stronger medicine on her.  I'm surprised to see that it's only going to be Sakaki and Kenichi going after Miu, though it's going to be interesting to see how Silicardo handles a very pissed of Sakaki.  It looks like it's going to go down to the Kenichi vs Miu fight after all.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 2, 2011)

The Elder will come in super speed mode just before Silicardo & Miu wreck Kenichi & Sakaki and save their asses. We'll see flashbacks telling why Elder & Silicardo are enemies...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> The Elder will come in super speed mode just before Silicardo & Miu wreck Kenichi & Sakaki and save their asses. We'll see flashbacks telling why Elder & Silicardo are enemies...



I have a feeling that Hongo will show up to also fight Silicardo but I don't think that it's going to be a squash in either the master or disciple fights.  Sakaki is pissed off and that is one master you don't want pissed.  Besides the Elder I would also think that Akisame is another master you want to keep cool.  It's going to be interesting how the probable Kenichi/Miu match is going to be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2011)

This arc has really gone away from Kenichi growth and development on his way to business man level(close to master level)  the exact opposite of what i thought was going to happen. 

I really hope that Kenichi gets to fight more opponents than just Miu at least


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> This arc has really gone away from Kenichi growth and development on his way to business man level(close to master level)  the exact opposite of what i thought was going to happen.
> 
> I really hope that Kenichi gets to fight more opponents than just Miu at least



He probably is going to have to fight a few before getting to Miu.  Remember, he's going to a country where it's prince was killed in a fight with him, though it was through Silicardo's hands.  Chances are the people have been probably lead to believe that it was Kenichi that killed one of their royalty.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2011)

Makes sense to me, i'll hold out hope for that then


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 2, 2011)

Hory shet

Definitely expected more of the Ryozanpaku masters to go on this trip. It'll become really difficult for Hongou and Sakaki, both of whom are still somewhat wounded, to go take on Silcardo...


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 2, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hory shet
> 
> Definitely expected more of the Ryozanpaku masters to go on this trip. It'll become really difficult for Hongou and Sakaki, both of whom are still somewhat wounded, to go take on Silcardo...



Plot armor says hi, so does Plot fist.


Kenichi will obviously save Miu because he is her precious person after all >_> love will save the day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2011)

AMtrack said:


> Plot armor says hi, so does Plot fist.
> 
> 
> Kenichi will obviously save Miu because he is her precious person after all >_> love will save the day



Yes, but love will save the day in the most ecchi way possible.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 3, 2011)

So, Shouten-ha to the boobs?


----------



## daikun (Nov 9, 2011)

Kenichi 452

Chapter 452 is out guys


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2011)

it seems moe-chan is back  she will help kenichi and also join his harem


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2011)

daikun said:


> Kenichi 452
> 
> Chapter 452 is out guys



You are my hero man.

Very interesting chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Sakaki would go well in the world of Black Lagoon.  Really enjoyed Kenichi getting a set when thinking of Miu and how he had asked those mercs.  Sakaki was extremely funny with this asking questions and I almost spit my soda out when the part on how pissing him off would shave 1000 years of life from any person.  It would seem that Silicardo has a hold on that kingdom so the fight is probably going to be big, hopefully.  Kudos to the mangaka for keeping up with the continuity on how the land they are in has lost their prince, the same guy the Kenichi fought back in the prelude to the D of D arc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2011)

"Shut the fuck up jap" what is this the 40s? 

Is everyone so stereotypically racist in foreign land


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Shut the fuck up jap" what is this the 40s?
> 
> Is everyone so racist in foreign land



Lol, well the guy that said that got away with it with Kenichi but Sakaki was a different story.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 9, 2011)

Sakaki is an international badass! The little girl will go back and inform Silicardo and we'll have Kenichi/Sakaki vs. Army of nameless thugs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Sakaki is an international badass! The little girl will go back and inform Silicardo and we'll have Kenichi/Sakaki vs. Army of nameless thugs



I have a feeling that the girl might be against Silicardo if it's the same girl that was it Jihan.  If anything, if it is that girl, she mus have seen Silicardo avalanch that mountain of snow on her prince.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 9, 2011)

Ken's reaction was epic when Sakakki poured the beer on the other guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2011)

Do any of you guys think that Sakaki might fit well in the universe of Black Lagoon?


----------



## haegar (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah he would. sorta. I guess all in all he is too moraly sound to fit in there  but on first glance he'd kinda fit the bill 

ya hm wonder what happens next  ... they might get screwed or might get unexpected help, can't really tell


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 10, 2011)

Great chap. Loved how Sakaki did all that and drank a pint in the process


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2011)

Drinking beer while kicking ass. Sakaki's living the American dream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2011)

A quick question, but when are we going to start to at least see some of the animated character designs for the upcoming OVA's?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2011)

Whenever they say so  There is no information really besides the announcement


----------



## aegon (Nov 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Whenever they say so  There is no information really besides the announcement



Yeah, in this chapter for the announcement(page 2-3) they only mentioned that the making of the OAV was decided and the other things are vol 45 out for sales this month together with "waza no tabibito" manga and OAV.

Ah that's right! Next week we have lead color opening so maybe we will get more info.


----------



## haegar (Nov 13, 2011)

wasn't there supposed to be a chapter around weekends? :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2011)

They got off track and now just release it whenever they have time


----------



## haegar (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah I checked and realized last weeks chap came on the ninth only. I dimly remember imperial saying they'd do it on saturdays or sundays some weeks back, but guess that didn't quite work out  thx 4 headsup anyways ... oh well, maybe this week it's gonna be monday or tuesday release *wishes hard*


----------



## aegon (Nov 16, 2011)

guys raw and trans are out:
Tsuki made it so he did teach him literally everything

Tsuki made it so he did teach him literally everything

so what about:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jihan's sister? 
Will she enter in kenichi's harem? Will she fight against berserk miu for kenichi's love?
Plus, ins't that rare? She has normal sized breasts


----------



## haegar (Nov 16, 2011)

aegon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




gave the raw a quick once over but gonna wait for imperial since they are on it  shouldn't be too long... as for her boobs, how could she, look at p7, she's completely loli :/


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 16, 2011)

lol every fanbase get their bit of the pie.


----------



## aegon (Nov 16, 2011)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm very dissapointed by your ero-powers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, that's the servant not the princess, go to the last to one page


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2011)

it was actually 22 km



edit: also checked out Brain's Base, the people in charge of the OVA (woot woot, DnD tourney here we come!!), they did some good work


----------



## kruchy (Nov 16, 2011)

Jihan's sister?? Well, I guess Kenichi's harem is going to grow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2011)

Well that was interesting.  Really enjoyed reading the chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am really enjoying Kenichi's resolve to rescuing Miu and Sakaki is still showing why he is a badass.  Interesting to have the servent of Jihan show up and offer help.  Honestly like we don't have enough loli's roamming in this series already.  Looks like the princess was testing Sakaki and Kenichi with their fight and really am enjoying Sakaki fighting.  Looks like Kenichi will be adding royalty to his harem list by the time this arc ends.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 16, 2011)

Kenichi still has a harem?


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 16, 2011)

Good chapter, Kenichi blocking bullets is pretty cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Kenichi still has a harem?



Lol, unwillingly.  Do you think that even though Kenichi has pretty much choosen Miu that's going to stop Renka or Raichi from trying?  Not to mention that we do not know the extent of Chikage feeling towards the guy.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 16, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, unwillingly.  Do you think that even though Kenichi has pretty much choosen Miu that's going to stop Renka or Raichi from trying?



They should, at some point.

Just another girl on the unwanted harem list then, who won't get any attention whatsoever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2011)

Brains Base huh...they did Durarara....SOLD!


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 16, 2011)

I lost all train of thought after Lona took of her hood.


----------



## haegar (Nov 17, 2011)

aegon said:


> I'm very dissapointed by your ero-powers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



indeed, my appologies. this prooves once again that quickly glancing over a raw and being to lazy to read the trandslation is unhealthy for advanced forum debates 

the princess proper looks ok. but really, for HSDK standards she is severely underdeveloped? Maybe she has a battle vixen form when she fights?  

I like the old bodyguard servant guy somehow. Though i gotta say if our two heroes get masterclass backup this way I rather would have had Kensei and Renka tag along from the getgo...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, interesting thing now is that we now have a female that will take on Miu.  I'm also wondering how her powerful her servent is since he was just testing Sakaki out when they were fighting.


----------



## haegar (Nov 17, 2011)

I doubt the princess is on miu's level as much as I doubt the old fart can draw level with sakaki... anyways, not sure yet if the girl is there for miu... Kenichi can fight her during practice ... and while usually he wouldn't hit girls I'm sure he would hit miu in order to save her ... she certainly would do the same for him XD


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2011)

This is interesting, that loli is a cutie i just wanna give her a hug

the princess is hott


----------



## aegon (Nov 18, 2011)

I have to possible scenario for the princess falling in love with kenichi:
1) he defeated the first heir to the throne and now he has the right to marry his sister and become the king
2) he will see her half naked under a waterfall and then the princess will be forced to marry him.

Let's hope in both(very akward situation and unresonable rules plus ecchi).


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2011)

the second sounds better, though by that rule, thanks to Kensei's help with the little hot spring in Ryozanpaku, he should already have married Miu ... and he should have married Shigure ... er... and come to think of it ...erm... the Elder, too 0.o ... ok, thought it through, option 1 is better. opt 2 leads to inconsistencies or weird shipping


----------



## aegon (Nov 18, 2011)

But she is the princess, she has the honor of her country on her shoulders, if someone sees her naked, threatning that honor, she has to fall in love with him.


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2011)

or just get very horny?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2011)

its always the "western pplz" who are the stereotypical badguys with guns 

eh, i hope we can get this arc over with soon


----------



## perman07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> its always the "western pplz" who are the stereotypical badguys with guns
> 
> eh, i hope we can get this arc over with soon


Well, we did basically try to colonize the entire world in the past, the reputation is deserved.


----------



## S (Nov 23, 2011)

This manga is shit, its all about fanservice now. Actually the manga was to begin with fanservice friendly but there was also a little likeable story behind it. Nowadays we have absolute zero story but in return we have chicks with big titts and lolis who never heard of pants before.

Good job Matsuena good job.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 23, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Well, we did basically try to colonize the entire world in the past, the reputation is deserved.



Japanese committed atrocities across the Pacific!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Japanese committed atrocities across the Pacific!


Yep, every country has done terrible things. The west has just been more successful at it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Well, we did basically try to colonize the entire world in the past, the reputation is deserved.



 that's humanity for you though, its not just the west, but japan never thinks about what they tried to do  

i'm not askin for much, just fairness in representation. With all the forward thinking Syun has done in regards to government censorship, et al,  i think he would be a little bit more fair in the stereotypes section 


Of course that's not taking into account how in the D&D arc the entire US army was summoned to one tiny island because Sakaki's 'friend' was the daughter of a high official or something 

I guess i'm thinking too much into it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2011)

An interesting and enjoyable chapter.  Found it very funny that Sakaki of all people will end up looking like a bad guy even though he is on the side of good.  It's going to be interesting to see how this alliance plays out in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2011)

Sakaki has always looked like a stereotypical bad guy, though...


----------



## aegon (Nov 27, 2011)

Chapter 455's translation is out:

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



waterfall scene checked!


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 28, 2011)

I just read chapter 400, Apachai better not  be dead or else ...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 28, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's humanity for you though, its not just the west, but japan never thinks about what they tried to do
> 
> i'm not askin for much, just fairness in representation. With all the forward thinking Syun has done in regards to government censorship, et al,  i think he would be a little bit more fair in the stereotypes section
> 
> ...



*Hiroshima and Nagasaki. *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Hiroshima and Nagasaki. *



*China, Philippines ,Korea,, Hong Kong, Indochina, Nanchang *


I'm not defending the nuclear option, but that's what happened in WW2 because of Japan's expansion into other territories. We cut off their supplies in embargo and they attacked, and we went to war and bombed 2 of their most valuable cities supply wise, and in the process murdered just under 250,000 Japanese in result.

What happened on both sides should be forgiven already, its been 60 years.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Japan's pop culture is notorious for stereotyping to offensive levels.   Don't sugarcoat it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 28, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *China, Philippines ,Korea,, Hong Kong, Indochina, Nanchang *
> 
> 
> I'm not defending the nuclear option, but that's what happened in WW2 because of Japan's expansion into other territories. We cut off their supplies in embargo and they attacked, and we went to war and bombed 2 of their most valuable cities supply wise, and in the process murdered just under 250,000 Japanese in result.
> ...



*I'm just saying the West has done a lot of shit to Japan so them being portrayed as the bad guys in these situations is to be expected since obviously the Japanese aren't gonna make themselves look like the bad guys. *


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 28, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I'm just saying the West has done a lot of shit to Japan so them being portrayed as the bad guys in these situations is to be expected since obviously the Japanese aren't gonna make themselves look like the bad guys. *



Sorta like how the west always make Russia and Germany the bad guys and will probably continue to do so...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2011)

The difference between that and Japan is that there's a clear divide between this and that. Stereotyping of an entire western civilization over a large period of time is a lot different than throwing back old cold war shadows, which nobody takes seriously anyway cause Soviet Russia don't exist anymore  


Of course every country has its ethnocentric elements(as i'm sure people here know about their respective countries) but that's really pushing it into trending territory


----------



## kruchy (Dec 1, 2011)

New chapter:
Ch.122


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at Rachel helping out the way she did.  Geez, that girl really is an attention whore.  Even getting the flag holder to help her out in her skit.  Nice bath scene though I really wonder if Kenichi was really looking at the plants.  From the looks of it, this is probably going to come down to Kenichi vs Miu, not that I mind since it will really show how much the guy has progressed.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2011)

Dat   princess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2011)

Now the question is how much brainwashed is Miu?  I highly doubt an ero attack like last time will bring her around, so it's going to be interesting to see how Kenichi will face her.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2011)

So i was wondering do you guys think Siegfried is still the third strongest of the group. Kenichi, and Hermit being stronger of course.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> So i was wondering do you guys think Siegfried is still the third strongest of the group. Kenichi, and Hermit being stronger of course.



If I recall, I remember Kenichi's masters commenting on how skillfull Siegfried was during the D of D.  He's probably the third as you said, though I would not count Takada out yet.  He has a master of his own training him and Thor has Kaname's grandfather giving him sound advice so his skills as a sumo must have inproved.  I feel a bit sorry for poor Ukita since he is currently without a master to help him with his judo, though Chikage has managed to help out a bit there.


----------



## mali (Dec 3, 2011)

Sieg should be 3rd at the least due to how much the masters praised him in the D of D tourney.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2011)

Didn't they say his the closest to master level?


----------



## Koshirae (Dec 3, 2011)

Catching up with this manga it's damn awesome, currently at early 300s.


----------



## mali (Dec 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Didn't they say his the closest to master level?



I think it was more along the lines of him someday becoming a master......


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 3, 2011)

Siegfried should be third strongest, yeah. Not even sure how much of gap there is between him and Hermit.
The fourth is pretty hard to decide though, there's Freya who has his master grandfather, there's Takeda and then there's Kisara aswell. And of course Thor.

Oh yeah, are we even counting Renka in as one of the Shinpaku? We rarely see her there, really...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok im going to try and list the Yami Masters from strongest to weakest. No one get butt-hurt now im mostly guessing. 

1. Saiga Furinji obviously he is the strongest.

2/3 Silcardo Jenazad/Mikumo Kushinada (Im not sure im leaning towards Miku though)

4. Isshinsai Ogata (Asura Master he has to be near the top)

5/6 Akira Hongo/Ma Sougetsu(Im not sure who is stronger and they could easily be lower then this)

7/8. Sehrul Rahman/Agaard Jum Sai(Yeah im giving Sehrul guy the benefit of the doubt and putting him equal to Agaard for now). 

9. Alexander Gaidar(Gave Akisame a good fight.)

10. Diego Carlo(Got a beat down from Ma Kensei, he is the weakest no doubt in my mind).



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Siegfried should be third strongest, yeah. Not even sure how much of gap there is between him and Hermit.
> The fourth is pretty hard to decide though, there's Freya who has his master grandfather, there's Takeda and then there's Kisara aswell. And of course Thor.
> 
> Oh yeah, are we even counting Renka in as one of the Shinpaku? We rarely see her there, really...



Im thinking Takeda, he gave Kenichi a really good fight and the masters said he would of won if he went all out from the start or something like that, and his master said he taught him a lot of shallow moves. Its been a long time since there fight, so assuming he has had the same level of growth, he should be stronger then everyone else bar Hermit/Kenichi/Siegfried.




Mali said:


> I think it was more along the lines of him someday becoming a master......



They said that, and they also said a certain aspect of his fighting style was close to master level.



Siegfried is a beast he did not sleep for three days, and he stomped two of those guys, and went on to say he could of taken all 5 of them from the start.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm dreading the mandatory "ITS ME KENICHI REMEMBER?" chapters coming. I hope they get to fight seriously for a little bit.


----------



## haegar (Dec 4, 2011)

If I am not wrong they'll fight totally serious. It has been hinted he is well on the road to surpassing even Miu - sure she got a boost now too via new techs, but a draw is totally possible now. And I still think he can fight her seriously to save her - he did fight Li Tenmon's daughter "for her own good" too... even though there he was passive and didnt strike. For Miu he can do it. And I rly wanna see that fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, if one were to think about it, if Kenichi and Miu do fight, Kenichi will still end up the loser.  If or when they do get Miu back, she pretty much owns Kenichi from here on in since he had to fight a girl seriously and her of all people.  They might a well go register for a marriage licence after the fight because Kenichi is probably going to be a bit guilt ridden and is pretty much going to be Miu's personal man servent for a time.


----------



## haegar (Dec 4, 2011)

nononono...no marriage without kicking some elder ass, trust me  ..or at the least Saiga's, for that matter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, true, but you have to admit that Kenichi is going to be Miu personal servent for quite a bit after this.  The girl is gong to play the "you hit me"  card for all it's glory despite the circumstances.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 6, 2011)

Question who are all the people that are not Master class but sometimes have the Master Eye glow....Example:Seigfried.


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2011)

FUCK YEA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Miu looks cool with a bird on her face


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 6, 2011)

Griffith?


----------



## aegon (Dec 7, 2011)

translation is ready:
louboutin pas cher


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2011)

aegon said:


> translation is ready:
> louboutin pas cher



Cool, thanks for the translation.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Going from what was being read, it looks like the upcoming chapters are going to deal with Kenichi vs Miu if he is going after her by himself.  Hopefully this will last a bit so we can see how far Kenichi and Miu have progressed before the Masters fight starts.


----------



## Space (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ There's no way I will download this file from someone with only 2 posts. This is way too suspicious.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah nice try LSeL.

Only some of the Raw-scans are available. Beelzebub 136 raw


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2011)

Still no chapter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2011)

The scan site pretty much said that they are working on chapter 456 and there has been spoiler images of chapter 457 that have come out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2011)

Just finished reading the chapter thanks to LSeL.  Very interesting turn of events.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Silicardo appearently turns on an ally that supported him.  Selffish ingreat.  Hopefully before this arc is over that masked fool gets what is coming to him.  It's one thing of wanting to keep you martial art alive, but doing it at the expense of an ally that probably provided monitary support is just plain lunacy.  Anyway, it looks like Kenichi alone is going to have to go after Miu.


----------



## tom (Dec 11, 2011)

wow good stuff I didn't expect them to see miu so fast. I doubt this is the final fight, though. It doesn't seem like jenazad himself is getting involved in the fights.


----------



## haegar (Dec 11, 2011)

Since Hongou showed I take it as a given that Jenazad is gonna participate, otherwise this backup for Sakaki would be pretty overkill (unless they wanna pick up where Jenazad interrupted them the moment Kenichi got a firm grab on Miu ) btw, how's this for a bet: he shall reawaken her true self by using some of Kensei's special techniques on her boobies?
That would be kinda trolling a serious moment though I can't say I'd complain in this special circumstance


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2011)

Imperial Scans version of Ch.456 is out now.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah, God Hand arrives. Waiting for some serious ass kicking next chapter.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 11, 2011)

Hongo randomly killing people. Nice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2011)

People have been debating whether Kenichi could truly defeat Miu so we'll probably start to get some answers during this battle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2011)

He'll defeat her with the power of love like every other manga 

We all know how Syun doesn't like to have M on F battles


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the scan. I must say that the 'click here to start download' ad is incredibly frustrating though .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 11, 2011)

I like how the princess wears like a G-string to battle....


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks brohiem


----------



## LSeL (Dec 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> Thanks brohiem



you too pussy to download it?


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2011)

Would i say thanks im if not using it?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 11, 2011)

Good chapter, Slicardo is going to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the scan, mate!

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 12, 2011)

Does Jenazad know, what Miu?s relationship to Kenichi is ?


----------



## Beckman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope Kenichi won't bring back Miu with something lame like a kiss or something like that. Way to clish?... Would be nice if he bring her back by finaly ditching the chivalrous crap and just punsh her in the face.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Or actually straight up knock her out!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope we actually get to see them fight enough to judge how he's growing relative to her.  I'd hate to see the princess chick step in because Kenichi won't fight a girl.


----------



## aegon (Dec 12, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I hope we actually get to see them fight enough to judge how he's growing relative to her.  I'd hate to see the princess chick step in because Kenichi won't fight a girl.



Well that's probably the only reason why Nora was introduced...


----------



## Beckman (Dec 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Or actually straight up knock her out!



Or knock her up...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2011)

Now why would you guys hope for something impossible. You know how syun is 

Also, why would Kenichi attack her to seriously injure her with when his objective is to un hypnotize her


----------



## LSeL (Dec 12, 2011)

Ive put it on an online reader for those who have bad internet:
See for his wins/losses

But anyways, Kenichi needs to stop getting p*ssy whipped.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, why would Kenichi attack her to seriously injure her with when his objective is to un hypnotize her


I don't particularly want to see him attack her to "seriously injure her."  But I would like him to show he's roughly at her level fighting-wise.

This could be done with an active defense, or he could show off ways of fighting without injuring his opponent.


----------



## Space (Dec 12, 2011)

LSeL said:


> Ive put it on an online reader for those who have bad internet:
> See for his wins/losses
> 
> But anyways, Kenichi needs to stop getting p*ssy whipped.



Thanks for the hard work, reps+. Sorry for doubting you, it's nothing personal, it's just that:


*Spoiler*: __ 





See for his wins/losses


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2011)

Didn't expect them to meet her so fast.


----------



## Arial (Dec 12, 2011)

Well the difficult part for Kenichi would be stopping her. I hope he actually fights Miu with pin moves and throws. I can't be the only person that hates he won't hit girls. Hopefully nothing too cliche snaps her out of it; leftover mental affects from the brainwashing would be a nice touch and realistic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks again for your work, LSeL.

In all honesty, Kenichi really needs to fight back with all his power.  From the looks of it, Silicardo is probably going to have Miu try to kill Kenichi in the upcoming chapters to complete to fall into the darkness.  Kenichi is literally going to have to bring his A game for himself to stand a chance.  Now the part comes on how Kenichi will try to knock Miu out of the brainwashing.  

Plus, poor Kenichi is going to have to try to put of a confrontation if he is ever going to have a small say in the relationship.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm, shouldn't we have spoilers/raw by now? Or is there no chapter this week for some reason?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we should be seeing spoilers coming this weekend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2011)

Imperial Scans has revealed a small summary of Chapter 458.

*Spoiler*: __ 




From Imperial Scans:


> Sakaki and Hongou are fighting, and they feel Junazad's ki. Sakaki goes towards the location while Hongou fights. Junazad realized he made a tiny mistake and decides to take Kenichi too. Sakaki realized he is too late and Kenichi is gone. They wonder where they had gone and John calls them telling them he has found Kenichi. Lona falls for Hongou when she thanks him for his help. John gets surrounded by the enemy and Kenichi wakes up in a cell with his leg chained to the ground. Miu talks to her "guru" and he tells her that she has to kill her former "lover" because he betrayed her and the only thing she needs to worry about it following his orders until her memory is back.
> The end



It would seem that Silicardo is really going for all the cards by trying to trick Miu into killing Kenichi, though now it's pretty much become apparent that even the villians have picked up that Kenichi and Miu have something.  Very funny that Silicardo is portraying Kenichi as the evil ex-"lover" so Miu will take her brain washing to the next step.


----------



## haegar (Dec 17, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Imperial Scans has revealed a small summary of Chapter 458.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's official, jennazad is goin down XD He underestimated Kenichi's special power of 'turn enemy'/ 're-turn turned friend/lover' thus he bit of more than he can chew  

anyways, sound like a fun chapter


----------



## Ender (Dec 17, 2011)

this says it all for 458


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

The double paged spreads for this manga are really superb.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh sheeeit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Kenichi is chained to the ground, i'm not exactly sure how he's supposed to put up a fight.


----------



## LSeL (Dec 18, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh sheeeit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



By ripping the chain off the floor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh sheeeit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





LSeL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> By ripping the chain off the floor.



Lol, going to have to agree with some variation of that method.  In all honesty, Kenichi has been training with his masters for a while that it wouldn't be a stretch to believe that Kenichi would have the strength to break out of his situation.


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2011)

did ask that yesterday but apparently was too stupid to hit the "submit" button (lulz):
since the raw seems around and a few of you have seen it, why not link it as usual (or spoiler pics if that was it?) thx.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

haegar said:


> did ask that yesterday but apparently was too stupid to hit the "submit" button (lulz):
> since the raw seems around and a few of you have seen it, why not link it as usual (or spoiler pics if that was it?) thx.



Well currently what I got was coming from the summary.  There might be some images out soon.  From what I read, the magazine the Kenichi is in is releasing one of those double issues in which the series takes a week off after release.  Don't mind the wait, though now if something can be done for the Break Blade series.  The manga has been off for close to three months already and I'm wanting my chapter.


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2011)

ahso, I thought cause people were talking bout ecchiness and double spread (pages?) they must have seen it ...


----------



## LSeL (Dec 19, 2011)

haegar said:


> ahso, I thought cause people were talking bout ecchiness and double spread (pages?) they must have seen it ...





Well the person over at imperial scans, who has the pictures, apparently has slow internet.. so slow in fact it has already taken 3 days (72 hours) from whence they were "promised". 

Well, that's a new record. There's no way in hell he is on dial-up, as dial-up is quicker. Maybe using pigeon mail? 

​


----------



## haegar (Dec 19, 2011)

GAH. suckerz :repstorm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

Imperial Scans has released two teaser pics.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LSeL (Dec 20, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Imperial Scans has released two teaser pics.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I wonder how much they are paying their RAW provider for exclusivity. Either that, or his ego for their group is enough.


----------



## aegon (Dec 21, 2011)

raw of chapter 458:
"something else"

translation:
"something else"


----------



## haegar (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh boy, old jon that hero ...


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 24, 2011)

The fat guy is a great new comedic relief, also the part with princess and Hongo was laugh worthy. I hope Kenichi will put up a fight, at least defend himself. It's an oportunity to show how much he has grown, but I'm afraid he will just stand there and get all beaten up.

Btw, I wonder, if current Silat-Miu is stronger then her true self?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was pretty much predicted that the breast grabbing technique would not work.  Ouch, Kenichi really ate it in the last panel.  Still, the guy is pretty much resilient when it comes to damage so he might be a bit beat up for the next round.  It looks like the Kenichi vs Miu fight has started so hopefully this continues a few more chapters before the Masters start their inevitable fight.  The fat merc is proving interesting these past couple of chapters.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 30, 2011)

That is how a true karate-ka should go out. 


Kenichi!


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2011)

That last page. Ouch


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 30, 2011)

Gattling Gun


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn kenichi tried but now he knows he has to get serious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> Damn kenichi tried but now he knows he has to get serious



Pretty much.  I'm giving him about two chapters of avoiding Miu's attacks before he starts to give back some damage done.  Either way you look at it, it's a no win situation for Kenichi.  If he tries to go easy, he'll end up killed, and if he wins any say or opinions that he would have in this relationship pretty much is nonexistent since the girl is probably not going to let him live it down that he had to fight a female.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 30, 2011)

fat merc is masterclass.
new name for this manga histories strongest porn.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 30, 2011)

I really like that John guy 

But holy shit, Kenichi


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2011)

you know he is gonna break her mask and kiss her to return her back to normal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> you know he is gonna break her mask and kiss her to return her back to normal



Not before the mangaka has them both in compromising positions that it will be difficult to tell whether it's an action scene or a soft-core sex scene.  You can pretty much be sure that there are some techniques that Miu is going to use that requires her to wrap her legs around Kenichi's torso for her to get some attacks in and it's going to look like something else when it is drawn.

And I'll be enjoying every panel of it.


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2011)

well they are in a fictional island near india, and india is known for karma sutra soooooo


----------



## Smoke (Dec 30, 2011)

Miu is pissing me off.


----------



## Death (Dec 30, 2011)

What for Smoke?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 30, 2011)

Ken finally grew a pair in his last moments  I'm so proud


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 30, 2011)

i got  a feeling that he will get beat up because of still trying to snap miu out of it.  he will do something dramatic in order to get her out of the spell to make her remember before allowing himself to get hit.   Miu remembers before the deadly blow happens.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

What's with tropes being destroyed these days in WSJ mangas?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2011)

Kenichi will win with the power of love, this is pretty much assured  only one question remains from that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol@Kenichi.... And Miu


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 30, 2011)

Heh Kenichi should just bust out the break mask and kiss her already! I want some master level action


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2011)

Um, is Mui wearing any underwear?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What's with tropes being destroyed these days in WSJ mangas?



But... this isn't a WSJ manga?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty sure she is. Just poor distinction


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2011)

This is shonen sunday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Heh Kenichi should just bust out the break mask and kiss her already! I want some master level action



That a very good guess on how he brings her back, but you have to remember that once their lips lock, that small county that they are in is going to break in half due to a pissed off Elder coming in.  Remember, the other masters had to restrain him from breaking Kenichi in half for just recieving a kiss on the cheek from Miu, so how will he react when there is full lip lock.


As for the Masters fight, it will occur in due time but I am hoping that it's after the Kenichi/Miu fight.


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2011)

elder will inadvertently end the civil war


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> But... this isn't a WSJ manga?


mainstream shounen manga.  Thanks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What's with tropes being destroyed these days in WSJ mangas?



Lol, which ones.  I tend to have lost track on how many HSDK has.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 30, 2011)

lol kenichi


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2011)

Well,at least Kenichi went out like a man!


----------



## Face (Dec 31, 2011)

What kind of memory recovery technique is this?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 31, 2011)

Epic memory recovery technique, that's what. :ho


----------



## haegar (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 no pantsu ftw. badass fight, too. and I so saw that boob grab coming, yay, full page  - he paid with multiple hits plus one that looks like BOOM HEADSHOT - but oh well,  I'm sure Kenchi will feel it was worth it


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 31, 2011)

Ye, probably Miu will stop the last second before dealing the final blow to Kenichi and will snap out of the amnesia. When Jenazad will see this, he will proceed to kill both of them, and that's when Sakaki enters the picture. At least that's my prediction.


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2011)

Face said:


> What kind of memory recovery technique is this?



One refined and imbued with the Power of Ero. It's an S-Class technique that can only be performed by a certain type of manly, gutsy men.

Kenichi has risen over the peak, and officially joined a brotherhood of heroes whose bond can never be shattered. 

Ma Kensei's training has paid off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2011)

There's a fair chance the "memory recovery technique" worked, and her response was just her conditioned response (similar to "I throw people that walk up behind me").  Next issue could very well start with "Kenichi!!!  What did you do?!?!?!?"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought so aswell, but that would be too cheap 

Kenichi shouldn't be completely out yet, time for an epic moment of manliness here: to get up after taking all of those hits and keep going. I suppose a well-timed Korui Nuki is out of the question in this case though...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, if the brain washing is too deep, then probably the only way is through one's fist.  It may be a bit cliche, but subconsciously Miu has trained with Kenichi so through fighting she might gain bits of her memory back.  The only question is how much of the envelope the mangaka is going to push with fanservice when it comes with Miu.  Some of the scenes might come off bad ass but then some of the scenes may look like it belongs to a certain genera.


----------



## Face (Dec 31, 2011)

It surprising how well Kenichi is fighting against her.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Dec 31, 2011)

Face said:


> It surprising how well Kenichi is fighting against her.



tell me if im wrong, but if Kenichi was able to open her defense enough to grab her chest doesn't that mean he is already superior to her (being able to penetrate her defense so easily)

he could have performed a move like this easy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 31, 2011)

Redshadow49 said:


> tell me if im wrong, but if Kenichi was able to open her defense enough to grab her chest doesn't that mean he is already superior to her (being able to penetrate her defense so easily)
> 
> he could have performed a move like this easy



True, but he really does not want to hurt Miu.  Plus, Miu is using a new martial arts that she learned recently but is probably not accustom to it yet.  In the end, Kenichi is probably going to have to start trading blows if he is ever going to get the chance to bring her back.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 31, 2011)

Wouldn't say superior. Her style is different, which could equate to openings. She's more of an attacker than a defender now. Plus Ken had to drop his own defense just to grab her, and we saw how that turned out  If anything, they're probably the same level, or Ken being slightly below, as he did mention Miu could still take him out with just a few kicks. Though that flurry of punches probably got the job done


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2011)

Gomu Gomu no Gattling!!!!!


----------



## haegar (Jan 1, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's a fair chance the "memory recovery technique" worked, and her response was just her conditioned response (similar to "I throw people that walk up behind me").  Next issue could very well start with "Kenichi!!!  What did you do?!?!?!?"




would cut a cool fight short, but yeah, plausible considering he never squeezed her with such relish before. I bet he'd have passed out even if she had not pummeled him to the ground 

gawd, after this chap I need to find new doujins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2012)

For anyone that wants info on the OVA, it slated for a March release with 46th vol of the series.


----------



## haegar (Jan 1, 2012)

it's already coming in MARCH?? WOOOHOOOO !!!! HAVE A BIG COOKIE FOR THAT 

"you must spread some... blah" well, laterz then


----------



## Cromer (Jan 3, 2012)

March you say? ONWARD!


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2012)

Cooli said:


> Wouldn't say superior. Her style is different, which could equate to openings. She's more of an attacker than a defender now. Plus Ken had to drop his own defense just to grab her, and we saw how that turned out  If anything, they're probably the same level, or Ken being slightly below, as he did mention Miu could still take him out with just a few kicks. Though that flurry of punches probably got the job done



Kenichi surpassed Miu in his fight with Shou Kanou. 

Shou manhandled Miu and handled Berserk Miu.

Unconscious Kenichi was actually beating Shou at some points.

I will tell you about powerlevels in this manga. Everytime the author wants Kenichi to get stronger, the Author jacks up Miu's power level for no explainable reason. Its that simple.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2012)

Prolly cause if Kenichi can beat Miu that his goal of getting strong enough to "protect her" is basically finished cause he's stronger than her.

Of course that defeats the purpose of continuously getting stronger


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Prolly cause if Kenichi can beat Miu that his goal of getting strong enough to "protect her" is basically finished cause he's stronger than her.
> 
> Of course that defeats the purpose of continuously getting stronger



No thats very flawed what you said. What about when a master level comes after her  How is he going to protect her?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kenichi surpassed Miu in his fight with Shou Kanou.
> 
> Shou manhandled Miu and handled Berserk Miu.
> 
> ...



I don't think it is a case of Miu powering up, I think it is a case of him not always performing to the best of his capabilities. He struggled with that boxer when he should have smoked him like a blunt.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 4, 2012)

Obviously, Kenichi only shows his true strength when he has to protect someone.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Prolly cause if Kenichi can beat Miu that his goal of getting strong enough to "protect her" is basically finished cause he's stronger than her.



Eh? While at the beginning of manga Sakaki joked about Kenichi setting his goal to becoming "THE strongest" that is precisley where he is aiming for. Elder already told him he'll have to beat him to get his approval on getting together with Miu


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 4, 2012)

We are assuming that Mui stopped training or never continued her training since the beginning of the manga. The problem with Mui (and judging every martial artist that isn't kenichi) is that we assumed she platued in strength when she could be still growing, at a rate signically less than kenchi but not enough for him to surpass her out right. Kenichi is now beyond disciple level clearly becoming master class. Are we saying that Mui has always been pre-master class but above disciple since this manga started? The only person to keep up with kenichis growth one-to-one was Boris. Everyone else has been "always" above kenichi and has been surpassed, or growing at a slower rate then kenchi (the alliance mainly).


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> We are assuming that Mui stopped training or never continued her training since the beginning of the manga. The problem with Mui (and judging every martial artist that isn't kenichi) is that we assumed she platued in strength when she could be still growing, at a rate signically less than kenchi but not enough for him to surpass her out right. Kenichi is now beyond disciple level clearly becoming master class. Are we saying that Mui has always been pre-master class but above disciple since this manga started? The only person to keep up with kenichis growth one-to-one was Boris. Everyone else has been "always" above kenichi and has been surpassed, or growing at a slower rate then kenchi (the alliance mainly).



you are right that this "growth" in other characters is not as much as a big topic as Kenichi's own development, but there are many instances where others advanced, too. Think of Freya and her gang, obviously Kenichi's rival Hermit keeps on growing equally fast as the protagonist (and we surely will see these two clash again once they both are on low master class level or so). As for Miu,her own growth was made amply clear when she, like Kenichi, dared to take on a Master Class and like him, survived. I for one never understood her to be static, though I can see how she seems that way considering she always was used as a measuring tool for Kenichi's progress...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2012)

I was only guessing a reason why regardless of certain things kenichi is shown to still be inferior to miu, even with his insane durability


----------



## Glued (Jan 5, 2012)

The author is just stretching out the story. Kenichi did far better against Shou Kanou than Miu and that is a fact.

Shou Manhandled and kidnapped her.


----------



## haegar (Jan 5, 2012)

just saying: at the same time she was shown to utilize the same HQ style movement Shou had ... also... she was drawn to him and the secrets he promised to share... might have had some impact, desu ne?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2012)

haegar said:


> just saying: at the same time she was shown to utilize the same HQ style movement Shou had ... also... she was drawn to him and the secrets he promised to share... might have had some impact, desu ne?



That only proves a partial explanation. But, we're already used to this.

And by the by, your avatar looks like something from Isutoshi. What manga is that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I'm hoping for the Kenichi/Miu fight to last a few more chapters before the masters match takes place.  For some reason, the desciples fights tend to go into the background while the masters fights take center stage.  Still, lets gets some story between Kenichi and Miu before Silcardo and who ever he faces starts.  I have a feeling that the Elder will be entering the frey soon enough.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2012)

Cromer said:


> That only proves a partial explanation. But, we're already used to this.
> 
> And by the by, your avatar looks like something from Isutoshi. *What manga is that*?



It's called "Slut Girl".


Also..yeah,the author just jacks up Miu's power level as needed.

That's one reason.

The in-universe explanation would be that she is the Invincible Superman's granddaughter and that she has been trained from an early age by him,along with the fact that her power grows as she trains,just like Kenichi's does!


----------



## haegar (Jan 5, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> It's called "Slut Girl".


 pssst. she's incognito, this ain't bathhouse 

@ cromer, yeah true I admit. but anyways, all in all I still am quite ok with the powerleveling in this manga - compared to some others it is refreshingly making sense  for the most part 

and placid, dunno bout Elder, but yeah, please another 2 chaps at least of Miu/Kenichi intersected by god hand and sakaki wrecking some serious havoc


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 5, 2012)

haegar said:


> pssst. she's incognito, this ain't bathhouse



she got slut written on her face bro she aint too incognito


----------



## haegar (Jan 5, 2012)

and I wasnt too serious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm wondering how powerful Silicardo is.  For a guy that probably gave the Elder some problems, I'm wondering how Sakaki will fare with the guy.  Though hopefully we find out after a few rounds of Kenichi/Miu.


----------



## keikai24 (Jan 5, 2012)

PlacidSanity What anime  is that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2012)

keikai24 said:


> PlacidSanity What anime  is that?



The anime is Betterman.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 6, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm wondering how powerful Silicardo is.  For a guy that probably gave the Elder some problems, I'm wondering how Sakaki will fare with the guy.  Though hopefully we find out after a few rounds of Kenichi/Miu.



Sakaki won't fight him alone, i don't think he might be able to.
God Fist will help him.

Also, why didn't the Elder just run there across the sea?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> *Sakaki won't fight him alone, i don't think he might be able to.
> God Fist will help him.*
> Also, why didn't the Elder just run there across the sea?



If that happens, it will be interesting to see how that fight turns out.

Right now, the current concern would be how much damage did Kenichi recieve from Miu when he tried that memory retrieval technique.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 6, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> If that happens, it will be interesting to see how that fight turns out.
> 
> Right now, the current concern would be how much damage did Kenichi recieve from Miu when he tried that memory retrieval technique.



Miu just shattered the hairpins


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2012)

what if Miu's blow killed of his memories of her? 
aka elder's memory loss technique?
that would be


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2012)

Quick question, but has there been any images released for the upcoming OVA this March?


----------



## haegar (Jan 8, 2012)

mhm. maybe I am checking on the wrong pages n stuff but I don't feel they much promoted it so far - which has me a tad worried. Let there be pics I say... trailers even. Hopefully by end of month?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2012)

Miu's lack of undergarments is starting to get to me.
The key is for Kenichi to go unconscious, then he'll stomp her shit, she'll think of her father killing her mother and snap to reality.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2012)

fff why u bump thread if no new chapter?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2012)

Y u trippin


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 12, 2012)

I came in here expecting the new chapter too. 

Inuhanyou, I flip your table as you forgot!

┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2012)

Bah  ok every1 just shut up until we get a new chapter


----------



## haegar (Jan 12, 2012)

Major_Glory said:


> I came in here expecting the new chapter too.



shoots. me too. throws master's glare at people bumping the thread before chap is out 

wait, so did I, srys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Spoiler pics are out by Imperial Scans.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Sakaki and Hongo are on one panel, Miu raping Kenichi is on the other.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spoiler pics are out by Imperial Scans.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Holy shit Kenichi!


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit Kenichi!



He'll tank it, somehow. Because he's a beast when it comes to taking a hit.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 13, 2012)

It seems, that Kenichis pervert technique doensn?t work. Well, that was already clearly for me^^


----------



## aegon (Jan 13, 2012)

Chap 460's trans:

again

things will get even more interesting next chapter


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 13, 2012)

aegon said:


> Chap 460's trans:
> 
> again
> 
> things will get even more interesting next chapter



So it's basically "To be continued!" !


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 13, 2012)

^Has been the same the last 3 chapters.. So annoying. Almost starting to remind me of crappy HnI cliffhangers.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 13, 2012)

What would be epic (and probable too ) is for Kenichi to tank some brutal hits, then rise up and go 'My words are not reaching you, Miu-san! So I have to speak to you in the language, that you speak better than any other! Yes, the words of my fist! These fists that have clashed with yours so many times, will communicate the bonds of our heart! YES, THIS FIST OF LOVE WILL FREE YOU, MIU-SAN!'


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Cromer said:


> What would be epic (and probable too ) is for Kenichi to tank some brutal hits, then rise up and go 'My words are not reaching you, Miu-san! So I have to speak to you in the language, that you speak better than any other! Yes, the words of my fist! These fists that have clashed with yours so many times, will communicate the bonds of our heart! YES, THIS FIST OF LOVE WILL FREE YOU, MIU-SAN!'



In all technicallity, that is pretty much what we are probably going to be seeing for the upcoming chapters.  Ouch, just by that pick alone and last weeks image.  After everthing Kenichi is enduring for Miu, the Elder is at least going to have to let him hold hands with his granddaughter.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> After everthing Kenichi is enduring for Miu, the Elder is at least going to have to let him hold hands with his granddaughter.



Or allow the occasional stealing of 2nd base from time to time. 

....


----------



## haegar (Jan 13, 2012)

this sounds entertaining... dingdingdingding ROUND 2 

also:


PlacidSanity said:


> After everthing Kenichi is enduring for Miu, the Elder is at least going to have to let him hold hands with his granddaughter.



"after you endured hitting the crap outa my granddaughter, you may now kiss her."  I dunno


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 14, 2012)

So, I think that these attacks are really affected on miu. But I don?t know, how he will reach her heart. I hope with a really good attack.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Kenichi should just stop playing around and fight her


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm still hoping for a Korui Nuki.
It's the last technique she participated in teaching him, and his most powerful move now probably.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice action, glad to see Kenichi going offensive against Miu.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, Kenichi is trying to get through to Miu through martial arts and specifically fighting styles that should trigger Miu's past memories but Kenichi may truly end up dead before it succeeds...unless he can think of something else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2012)

He'd die trying he said  i wonder what more he can do


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

From the looks of it, he's going to have to start busting out Akisame hold techniques if he wants to survive long enough to reach Miu's heart.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2012)

Strongest Combo #2

Ryusei Seiku Strongest Combo #3

Korui Niki

Tahou Shouha

and that other attack where he mimic'd the masters


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

I think he's gonna invent another Strongest Combo in this fight. Since it seems using the techniques that he and Miu worked on together isn't working.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 14, 2012)

How would creating another Strongest Combo help? Kenichi's goal is not to defeat Miu, but to make her regain her lost memories. Creating a new Combo wouldn't do that...

I think Kenichi's best bet is mimicking the Masters' fighting styles. I can't really see anything else jogging her memory better


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2012)

Exactly what i said


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> *How would creating another Strongest Combo help*? Kenichi's goal is not to defeat Miu, but to make her regain her lost memories. Creating a new Combo wouldn't do that...
> 
> I think Kenichi's best bet is mimicking the Masters' fighting styles. I can't really see anything else jogging her memory better



Kenichi needs to bring Miu back to her senses. Now, he's tried using those techniques which Miu taught him, or he trained to use with Miu, in the hope that these would jog her memory. This failed. Abjectly.

The only hope he's got now is either to surprise her in such a way that it causes confusion to rise up in her heart (afterall, the basic attacks are still stuff Miu would recognize in her muscle memory). Or go unconscious martial arts juggernaut :ho. Unfortunately option 2 isn't likely. Kenichi beating Miu down? Not bloody likely.

I do like Legend's 'Master Mimic' idea though. Legit cop-out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

There is probably going to be a moment when Kenichi will go into his unconscious self and deliver some blows, but he will probable regain his senses before any serious damage can be done.  As I have said before, I really do hope this fight last a few more chapters before the masters take center stage.


----------



## haegar (Jan 14, 2012)

maybe he can mimic Miu's own "I'm like a feather" ... neko-chan wasn't so bad a copying her so he should be able to, too. Not sure if I would like that though.

Rather though Jenazad's comment towards end of chap makes me think he will have to fall back to being completely passiv - would be typically Kenichi too: Now that Miu's rage awakens due to having a skilled opponent, the battle enters stage two, things get more heated, she gets the upper hand, and as she comes in for a killing blow he just drops his defenses and takes it. The moment she pretty much kills him she snaps out of it. I mean he did say "I would die for you", desu ne? And since I guess it ain't exactly Sakaki's Forte, maybe Elder drops by to rez him or he barely survives?

It would be getting a bit repetetive though with his near death experiences


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 14, 2012)

meh,  Kenichi is not going to fight her.  I expected this type of fight.  Of him defending and doing moves or talking in order to jog her memory.

I kinda predict is the same of allowing himself to get hit multiple times over and over again until a certain move or yell releases her from the evil master's control.   Right before he was about to get killed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol, you know with the Kenichi trying to get to a brainwashed Miu reminds me of the Chris Redfield/Jill Valentime boss fight from Residen Evil 5.  You can not hurt Jill that much without killing her and you get a beating on trying to remove that mindcontrol device from her.


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 14, 2012)

The only technique that will bring Miu back to her senses will be a kiss.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Jan 14, 2012)

Kissing the princess to wake her up is a bit cliche though. Kenichi should go for the ass, maybe it would work better than the last time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> The only technique that will bring Miu back to her senses will be a kiss.



True, but then he's going to have to get her mask off first.  It's going to be interesting to see how or if it's done.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2012)

Punch to the face?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

Legend said:


> Punch to the face?



Lol, without trying to harm her.  The poor boy has been trying to use technique familiar with her to try to jog her memory and yet he is eating those hits.  

But in all honesty, Kenichi is going to have to take a harder stand against Miu even if it means for her to take harder damage.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I'm still hoping for a Korui Nuki.
> It's the last technique she participated in teaching him, and his most powerful move now probably.



That would wreck her. He still has Mubyoshi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> That would wreck her. He still has Mubyoshi



That's been countered if I recall.  Plus the start up time into performing that technique allows a knowledgable fighter to counter.  Unless he uses something similar to Takada's version.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Korui Nuki is too overpowered though  Its not even a student level technique.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2012)

Well Kenichi does has his version of the Appa punch and kick.  Though I doubt he'll use them against Miu since sending her flying is probably not his intention.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2012)

Any news yet?


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 20, 2012)

Spoilerpics are out:




Huh..............Kenichi vs. Miu vs. the big one ? Or Kenichi and Miu vs. Big one ?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

Kenichi is using Mubyoshi. why not on Miu ffs


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> Kenichi is using Mubyoshi. why not on Miu ffs



Perhaps she regains her memory in this chapter ?^^

Well, it seems, that the big guy was falling down during the fight between kenichi and miu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, with the second spoiler pic, Kenichi looks extremely pissed.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 20, 2012)

Who the hell is that guy?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 20, 2012)

Man this guy's art is fantastic


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2012)

That guy is HUGE. Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 20, 2012)

Soiler summary from imperial scans:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miu stops at the last second and doesn't deal the final blow to Kenichi. Junazard tells the "father" to bring out another deciple he had. This guy loved killing so much he just became a monster and was useless. However he wants Miu to step up. Kenichi yells at Junazard that he'll chase after Miu and bring her back from anywhere. Junazard says that youngin's are only good at talking now a days. The monster traps Miu and Kenichi uses his Mubyoushi on him to save Miu. Miu sees this and seems like she has a flashback of Kenichi. Everyone is flabergasted when Kenichi says that he'll take on the monster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Soiler summary from imperial scans:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At least for the time Kenichi will be able to fight seriously if it's a guy.  In all honesty, I feel bad for the newcomer rather then Kenichi due to the fact that Kenichi has been taking damage and not giving it back.  Pain is due and it looks like the "monster" is the sacrifical lamb.


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2012)

an enraged/pain-filled mubyoushi?!  its on son


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

So Kenichi vs this guy hopped up on steroids? Ok  atleast we get to see him fight


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Just make the damn doujin under a pseudonym.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Just make the damn doujin under a pseudonym.



Lol, what makes you think he has not already done it.


----------



## haegar (Jan 20, 2012)

introducing a punching bag for kenichi to hit instead of miu sounds SOO like the easy way out of this ... smh. hope there's some twist :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2012)

Just give it up, he's not gonna beat the crap out of her, why would anyone think that is going to happen is beyond me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah well, at least he showed he can take a beating from her.  The only thing proven in this arc is that he is going to be the "Yes Man" in that relationship.:rofl  Still, as I said before and I'll say it again, pain is due and that "monster" in the mask is hopefully going to be beaten silly by Kenichi.  I have a feeling when this is said and done Silicardo might try to kidnap Kenichi next.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2012)

He doesn't have to be a yes man by avoiding hitting his wife


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, well be as it may, Kenichi has stuck to his principles of not hitting a girl and pretty much was almost beaten to death.  Chances are that within the next few chapters, the Masters fight will commence, so we will see what Silicardo can do going all out.


----------



## haegar (Jan 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just give it up, he's not gonna beat the crap out of her, why would anyone think that is going to happen is beyond me



nobody asked him to beat the crap out of her, if you scroll back up you'll find I expected him to take a neigh death experience beating from her, and that was what made this fight interesting imho, how IS he gonna save her without SERIOUSLY harming her. Now by having her remember stuff so quickly (like placid I thought it might drag on a bit longer between the two of them) and by introducing that proxy for him to hit instead, a lot of the tension seems to be taken out of things. Because it is unlikely he get a deathblow by that guy, that so far was reserved for better developed chracters. So probably he will beat that guy hard, or he will loose but be saved by some Sakaki or Hongou joining in, and despite being an atheist I just pray to god it's not gonna turn out that him getting beaten to death by that freak is what makes Miu remember completely, that wuld be just too cheap. Her getting abducted and turned by the dark guys was in the coming ever since she had that tangle with Hongou's late disciple, and it would be a shame if now that it happened it will be resolved in too easy a way. my 5 cents anyways


----------



## aegon (Jan 21, 2012)

This chapter was amazing, my trans here:

Ch.25-26


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the trans, aegon.  You wouldn't happen to know situation for the Break Blade series?  Is it on hiatus?


----------



## aegon (Jan 21, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanks for the trans, aegon.  You wouldn't happen to know situation for the Break Blade series?  Is it on hiatus?



This is the second time you ask. Anyway I checked they are still at chapter 54. I even checked the blog and no news on it.  It just says that it is still in pubblication. 
Maybe the author is playing idol master with Miura, that would explain a lot of things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, my apologies.  It slipped my mind that I ask you a few weeks ago.  Also checked the blog site and no report of a date for the new chapter.


Anyway, it looks like the next chapter will have info on the OVA.  Two things to look foward to next time.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 21, 2012)

Chapter 461 is out

So next time is kenichi vs. big guy


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally its Protect Miu Kenichi Rage time


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 21, 2012)

inb4 Miu takes a nearly fatal blow to save Kenichi next chapter


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2012)

Legend said:


> Finally its Protect Miu Kenichi Rage time



FUCK YEA


----------



## haegar (Jan 21, 2012)

dat cover 
dat chapter 

I am content after all


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2012)

Dat Miu not wearing panties 

By the way, anyone else noticed there's a mistake in the art when Miu stopped herself from dealing the final blow?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2012)

Really enjoyed the chapter.  Looks like Silicardo can not kill the bond that has formed between Miu and Kenichi.  Did anybody think of the Rancor scene when the masked guy was being introduced.  Really loved the cover for the chapter.  I don't know whether to feel bad for the new guy because he is going to face off against an enrage "You hurt Miu" Kenichi or just enjoy the upcoming fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2012)

Let me guess, she regained her memories


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh this is so on now


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Tag team? It would be cooler if Kenichi smashed this guy in his injured state alone. "I wasn't trying to fight Miu san, only return her to her normal state"


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

> Kenichi "Rescue Miu" Mode:
> 
> Counter/Quick play
> 
> Activate only if a "Miu" Monster would be destroyed, negated, or removed from the field. Negate the destruction/removal of Miu, and special summon one "Kenichi- Enraged Protector" from your hand, deck, graveyard or banished pile. It's summon cannot be negated, and it gains attack points equal to half the lifepoints of the opponent until the end phase.




Thats pretty much Him when he goes like that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 22, 2012)

The monster guy is probably an Expert level then, right?


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> The monster guy is probably an Expert level then, right?



middle tier expert level


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

wtf is expert level!?


----------



## Space (Jan 22, 2012)

The monster guy is between disciple and masterlevel, the same level where Kenichi and Miu are


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2012)

From my translation of the chapter:

TLN: a little remainder: “the area of expertize” is a level between that of a master and that of a disciple. Better than a disciple but still not a master. Kenichi and miu(and probably the shinpaku alliance) are around the lower ranks of the area of expertize.\\

When it was first introduced in the manga:

Chapter 57 is out

the guy with glasses is an high level expert, almost a master


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2012)

aegon said:


> Kenichi and miu(and probably the shinpaku alliance) are around the lower ranks of the area of expertize.\\
> 
> When it was first introduced in the manga:
> 
> Chapter 57 is out



Given that this manga is nearing 500 chapters, it will either be a ridiculously long manga, or there will be something timeskip-esque to get Kenichi etc. to Master level.


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Given that this manga is nearing 500 chapters, it will either be a ridiculously long manga, or there will be something timeskip-esque to get Kenichi etc. to Master level.



There are lot of people who think that kenichi will have a time skip sooner or later.

In my opinion a time skip will ruin the manga. One of the most beatiful things about kenichi is seeing him getting better little by little, see how he gets a little stronger overcoming every single difficulty.
A time skip would only deprive us of such important element.

For the lenght of the manga, I think that it will arrive to the end of kenichi's high school days, when he will have just entered masterdom.
We are around the half of his second year, so I think we are around the half of the manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

The gap between disciple and master is pretty big isnt it  how far along is that big guy from this chapter? He's powerful sure, but probably not anywhere near even a quarter of the way there probably regardless of his imposing disposition. Silcardo said that its as far as he could go by being a beast so i guess its a fair fight


----------



## God Movement (Jan 22, 2012)

There has to be a timeskip or Kenichi will never reach the required level at this rate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Well this can be like a certain boxing manga and go on for like a thousand chapters


----------



## God Movement (Jan 22, 2012)

Ippo is a steaming pile of shit at this point, but that's mostly because there's only so long you can keep a boxing manga with peak humans going on before shit gets boring. That's why the author is desperately pulling superhuman feats out of his ass at this point to keep things interesting. Everyone thinks a timeskip would be a _bad thing_ but when your powerscale is as steep as Kenichi's considering we're at chapter 450 and he can still be one shotted by top tiers it's time for a time skip to bring him up to speed. Oda got the hint and realised that the lack of a timeskip would have the manga going on for far longer than it has to. A 3-4 year time skip to bring Kenichi to Master Class would be ideal.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Ippo is a steaming pile of shit at this point, but that's mostly because there's only so long you can keep a boxing manga with peak humans going on before shit gets boring. That's why the author is desperately pulling superhuman feats out of his ass at this point to keep things interesting. Everyone thinks a timeskip would be a _bad thing_ but when your powerscale is as steep as Kenichi's considering we're at chapter 450 and he can still be one shotted by top tiers it's time for a time skip to bring him up to speed. Oda got the hint and realised that the lack of a timeskip would have the manga going on for far longer than it has to. A 3-4 year time skip to bring Kenichi to Master Class would be ideal.



yes but Timeskip wihtout rescuing Miu is a little dissapointed, in my opinion.

Anyway, timeskip with 3-4 years is not goo, but with less than 1-2 years, thats is better for this manga.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 22, 2012)

How is 1-2 years enough to get Kenichi to Master Class? Every Master Class fighter we've seen has a wealth of battle experience, speed and offensive power that Kenichi couldn't possibly achieve in that short a time period. He's an absolute weakling at this point 3-4 years is required.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

God Movement said:


> How is 1-2 years enough to get Kenichi to Master Class? Every Master Class fighter we've seen has a wealth of battle experience, speed and offensive power that Kenichi couldn't possibly achieve in that short a time period. He's an absolute weakling at this point 3-4 years is required.



We don?t really know, if Kenichi will be after this arc the level of ?the area of expertize".
I think, that his willness make it shorter to obtain his aim and to get the shortest way to be a master class.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well this can be like a certain boxing manga and go on for like a thousand chapters


Even though Ippo is nearing 1000, he's still completely fodder to Martinez probably 
Atleast in Kenichi there's the rule of how you rather fall into mastery than climb to it. Still, i don't see the fall being that sudden, so a timeskip is a lot more likely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

Some are obviously underestimating Kenichi  He's been fighting for a year and a half and has already gotten to the point between disciple and master 

Shigure only being 21, i'd say it should take Kenichi a while, but not overly long to get to the very beginning of master level  Of course that's the beginning of "low level" master which can still be one shot by any of the Ryo masters.

Old man is the only "Super Master" we know of besides maybe Old Lady


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2012)

You people seem to think that the manga must finish when kenichi becomes the strongest master on earth, but it is no necessarly like that.

What if the manga finishes when kenichi beats all the yomi and yami is destroyed by ryouzanpaku?
It would take at least another 200 chapters for that and it would be a good ending, with kenichi and miu marrying when they are 18.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Shigure is a prodigy, Odin is prodigy, Berserker is a prodigy, Kenichi isn't. Someone like Berserker could pull it off for sure.



How can one advance to Kenichi's level in such a short amount of time and not have talent?  the masters just said that to him so he would not get a big head about his abilities and still train hard

That and, he's beaten so called prodigies himself so...


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

God Movement said:


> 1-2 years my ass, you know as well as I do that, that's not enough time. How can 1-2 years be enough time for Kenichi to take on 5 of his old self at the *same time*?



Kenichi has already fought a master-class, which he has lost the fight, but had some good chances to injur the opponent.

And now Kenichi has a strong will power to get stronger, to protect Miu. And thats why, is a short timeskip better.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 22, 2012)

aegon said:


> You people seem to think that the manga must finish when kenichi becomes the strongest master on earth, but it is no necessarly like that.
> 
> What if the manga finishes when kenichi beats all the yomi and yami is destroyed by ryouzanpaku?
> It would take at least another 200 chapters for that and it would be a good ending, with kenichi and miu marrying when they are 18.



That would be pretty stupid. The manga is called "History's Strongest Disciple", therefore he has to become the strongest disciple, EVER. Everyone was once a disciple, even Elder, so he'll be stronger than him too.



Inuhanyou said:


> How can one advance to Kenichi's level in such a short amount of time and not have talent?  the masters just said that to him so he would not get a big head about his abilities and still train hard
> 
> That and, he's beaten so called prodigies himself so...



Because he works extremely hard and has some of the craziest endurance levels around. Fact is, both talent and hard work is needed to reach the level you're supposing in such a short time frame. No-one has explained to me how it's realistic Kenichi is supposed to reach the level of someone who could take on:

- Miu (that he's WEAKER than)
- Himself
- Freya
- Ikki
- Valkyrie

At the same time in 1-2 years. In 3 years he'll be 18-19, that's extremely impressive nonetheless to be at Master Class at that age so it takes nothing away from him.



TemplateR said:


> Kenichi has already fought a master-class, which he has lost the fight, but had some good chances to injur the opponent.
> 
> And now Kenichi has a strong will power to get stronger, to protect Miu. And thats why, is *a short timeskip better*.



no.


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> We don?t really know, if Kenichi will be after this arc the level of “the area of expertize".
> I think, that his willness make it shorter to obtain his aim and to get the shortest way to be a master class.



Kenichi is already in the experts class here the proof:

Link removed

@ god movement

you don't consider that there are several levels for master:
1) trash master, example: fortuna
2) low tier, examples: the guy with the big sword that both kenichi and miu owned
3) masters, examples: christopher enclair, chinese guy owned by apachai, the deputy-master owned by sakaki
4) ryuuzanpaku, nine fists
5) elder, one shadow

If you want kenichi to reach the master level of ryuzanpaku, obviously it will take at least 5 years. If you want kenichi to enter masterdom(fortuna level) it will take less than 2 years.
For the elder level it will take at least 10 years



God Movement said:


> That would be pretty stupid. The manga is called "History's Strongest Disciple", therefore he has to become the strongest disciple, EVER. Everyone was once a disciple, even Elder, so he'll be stronger than him too.



Well it is called "History's Strongest Disciple" so it can also end in the moment he is not a disciple anymore


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2012)

For me i've always thought that "strongest disciple kenichi" basically meant that him becoming the strongest disciple was literally moving on from a disciple to a master 

I'd be ok if the story ended with Kenichi as the lowest form of Master 

But i'm not gonna say i'd be disappointed if something else happened


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

aegon said:


> Kenichi is already in the experts class here the proof:
> 
> Link removed




Yes, but Akisame said he is a little above the disciple class, not 100%. 
But I think he is now an advance disciple, becuase we see in the current chapter, that his Mobyoushii-attack brought his big guy to fallen ( will be fallen )


----------



## aegon (Jan 22, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Yes, but Akisame said he is a little above the disciple class, not 100%.
> But I think he is now an advance disciple, becuase we see in the current chapter, that his Mobyoushii-attack brought his big guy to fallen ( will be fallen )



That was 100 chapters ago, if we consider that kenichi steadily got stronger in the pass 100 chapter he should be a low tier expert now.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

aegon said:


> That was 100 chapters ago, if we consider that kenichi steadily got stronger in the pass 100 chapter he should be a low tier expert now.



Yes, I know. I have said, that in the current chapter-arc, that he is on the low tier expert now.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2012)

Kenichi has already been a expert in a little over a year due to hardwork and determination, so on that pace he could reach masterdom in 2-3 years


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 22, 2012)

aegon said:


> That was 100 chapters ago, if we consider that kenichi steadily got stronger in the pass 100 chapter he should be a low tier expert now.



*Expert as in master? He's nowhere close. *


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2012)

Disciple->Expert->Master

Kenichi is a expert now, its been stated many times already, by the end of this fight he should be mid tier Expert at least


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 23, 2012)

I doubt it'll take 2-3 years even. Hell, he would have been a master already if he decided to join Ogata.

I also feel him having to watch Miu go through this will make him extremely motivated from this point on to get stronger with a quickness so he really can protect her.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2012)

That's what i thought was going to happen right after she was kidnapped, but it didn't happen 

maybe your right that it could be saved till after all this shizz


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 23, 2012)

History's Toughest Punching Bag Kenichi.


----------



## Face (Jan 23, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> History's Toughest Punching Bag Kenichi.



This is so true.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2012)

Point me to a shounen main char who isn't durable. No really.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2012)

Death note???


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Death note???



Did he actually ever get into a situation showing his durability???

But that did lead to me thinking of Bakuman, kid got sick from drawing too much.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Did he actually ever get into a situation showing his durability???
> 
> But that did lead to me thinking of Bakuman, kid got sick from drawing too much.


When he got shot down.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> When he got shot down.



derp ignore me


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 24, 2012)

*lmao at anyone who thinks Kenichi is becoming a master in under 5 years. His own masters say he should give it another 10. *


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2012)

His own masters also say he is talentless. As things stand he isn't actually far away from the masterclass seeing as a group of his friends were able to take one down in a fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2012)

Well to be fair, that WAS the absolute shit bottom of Master Class  probably the weakest master to even exist, probably to line up with his obsession about master class fighters 

Even so, its accomplishment, but the fact that it took an entire group of people significant effort doesn't actually mean they individually are anywhere near the master class 

I'd say Kenichi still has a while to go, but not anywhere as long as some other people are saying(10 years? Not in this manga, his masters are obviously bullshitting. Especially considering that all of these guys were masters before they were out of their teens if we go by their flashbacks)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, if we are going to talk about Kenichi's strength he should be able to participate with his Master's little fraud income scheme in tricking other dojo's into challenging them.  You have to remember that he has beaten YOMI members that were involved in those dojo hunts when they were introduced.  As for his developement, it's probably going to take some time before we get to see him take on a super master.  You have to remember that he is in a world of super monsters that perform inhuman feats and he just started training into that world.  I believe that he will be knocking on that door of super human before the manga ends, and the mangaka will have to start a new series with Kenichi being at that type of master level.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> His own masters also say he is talentless. As things stand he isn't actually far away from the masterclass seeing as a group of his friends were able to take one down in a fight.



*He is talentless. He makes up for that by training really hard all the time with multiple masters. 

Honestly anyone who thinks he's becoming a master anytime soon is fooling themselves. The manga has time and time again stressed the sheer amount of time it takes to become a master. His friends were only able to take out someone who was barely a master himself and it was also said that they were able to do so because their combined power was like 100x the sum of their parts. 
*


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 25, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *lmao at anyone who thinks Kenichi is becoming a master in under 5 years. His own masters say he should give it another 10. *



Lmao at you taking anything the masters tell Kenichi seriously. They clearly downplay his growth at every opportunity.

But lets just think about for a second. Kenichi surpassed Disciple class in less than a year. From most of what we know, that seems pretty extreme. He has caught up to and surpassed other characters that have been training for much, much longer. Including Miu, who is obviously a special talent herself (a fact especially highlighted by the current arc), and was directly trained for years by the Elder himself. That's an amazing feat as well as strong evidence of an amazing rate of growth. 

Next consider his results vs actual masters. In two fights vs the sword using dreadlocks guy from the armed division, Kenichi, while clearly out classed with no chance of winning and is even pretty much lucky to have survived, he was not entirely powerless. 

It's much the same vs the politician master. The only reason he had success was because of Sasaki, but even so, the fact remains he was able to find some success vs a master. 

Then there is Tanaka who is very likely extremely close to master class himself and certainly has at least been in the 'above disciple, not yet master' period much longer than Kenichi. Bottom line Kenichi was probably inferior compared to Tanaka, but he was able to offer him a reasonably competitive sparring match.

Lastly he beat Kano Sho who was said to have already had a 'master class body', whatever that was supposed to mean. The simple fact is Kenichi has been skirting master class for a long time now, and i doubt the author would have him doing that so blatantly and consistently if he was so far away from master class himself and it was all pointless. That combined with his ridiculous rate of growth, i think it's clear in the not too distant future Kenichi will attain master class status. Personally i feel anywhere from 6 months to a couple years manga time sounds reasonable.

Phew. 'kay, done ramblin' now.

EDIT:



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *He is talentless. He makes up for that by training really hard all the time with multiple masters. *



Kenichi is talentless? PoP, that's just a straight up dumb thing to say. Jesus, what even leads you to believe he works so much harder than all these other characters? What, did Sho (who trained with _more_ master than Kenichi btw) only come in on the weekends? Satomi's part time job getting in the way? Kokin spend too much time working on the tan? 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 25, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Lmao at you taking anything the masters tell Kenichi seriously. They clearly downplay his growth at every opportunity.
> 
> But lets just think about for a second. Kenichi surpassed Disciple class in less than a year. From most of what we know, that seems pretty extreme. He has caught up to and surpassed other characters that have been training for much, much longer. Including Miu, who is obviously a special talent herself (a fact especially highlighted by the current arc), and was directly trained for years by the Elder himself. That's an amazing feat as well as strong evidence of an amazing rate of growth.
> 
> ...


*
They do tend to downplay a lot of what he does so he doesn't get overconfident, but said he's talentless etc amongst themselves and in their heads. 

Him showing insane growth is not evidence of him being even remotely close to master level. And his growth, while amazing, isn't as amazing as you're making it out to be. The rest of his enemies and friends are keeping up and they don't have the benefit of being taught by multiple masters, including the strongest man in the world. Miu is constantly portrayed as being stronger than him for example. He got so far so fast because the weaker you are the easier it is to gain strength, the stronger you are the harder it is. 

You said it yourself, he was lucky to have survived. How does being lucky somehow results to not being powerless? 

Who are you talking about?

Tanaka was playing around with Kenichi. He's not even a master and he could have killed Kenichi with one attack. That really doesn't help your argument. 

Shou was superior to Kenichi in every single way, Kenichi only "won" because Shou kicked his ass to the point where he wasn't even conscious and his training took over. 

Saying he can become a master in under 5 years is ridiculous, saying he can do it within a year is completely insane. It'll take him another couple years just to break masterdom, and even more on top of that to become a super master like his teachers. And even more to become the strongest. 
*


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2012)

You're pretty annoying PoP you have this view on how things work and a condscending attitude towards people who think differently. It wouldn't be so irksome if you were actually correct.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2012)

A quick question, but since it was announced that this coming chapter is going to have info on the upcoming OVA, any guesses on whether or not we are going to be seeing any of the YAMI masters/YOMI disciples are going to animated?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2012)

Its possible, but its also not possible


----------



## aegon (Jan 25, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> They do tend to downplay a lot of what he does so he doesn't get overconfident, but said he's talentless etc amongst themselves and in their heads.
> 
> Him showing insane growth is not evidence of him being even remotely close to master level. And his grwoth, while amazing, isn't as amazing as you're making it out to be. The rest of his enemies and friends are keeping up and they don't have the benefit of being taught by multiple masters, including the strongest man in the world. Miu is constantly portrayed as being stronger than him for example. He got so far so fast because the weaker you are the easier it is to gain strength, the stronger you are the harder it is.
> ...



Well I don't think that your opinion is different from the others, The fist of goa was basically saying that in max 2 years kenichi will be around fortuna level, more or less the things you are saying.

And I agree with you that to get to super master level, he will take a lot more years than that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2012)

I think we're all saying the same thing here   In several years time at Kenichi's pace, he could get to fortuna level(aka bottom of the barrel master level). But we know that there is a HUUUUGE gap within the master class itself. People spend their entire lives trying to get to Miu's grandad's level.

Even the Ryozanpaku masters probably aren't anywhere near as strong as he is.




> Normal Person
> 
> 
> -Gap-
> ...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You're pretty annoying PoP you have this view on how things work and a condscending attitude towards people who think differently. It wouldn't be so irksome if you were actually correct.



*Cry more. *



aegon said:


> Well I don't think that your opinion is different from the others, The fist of goa was basically saying that in max 2 years kenichi will be around fortuna level, more or less the things you are saying.
> 
> And I agree with you that to get to super master level, he will take a lot more years than that.



*I said he's not getting to master level for another couple of years. Fortuna, however weak he was compared to other masters, was still a master himself. Kenichi isn't gonna breeze through the expert class and became a master in only two years. 

*


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2012)

Who is crying? You're a pompous little man.


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2012)

if you boys had the looks for it this catfight even might be entertaining


...

however


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol, while we wait for the info on the raws, here some news.


It would seem that the second OVA of HSDK will be released this coming May.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 28, 2012)

Chapter is out, but the online-reader has some problems


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2012)

its cause w/e file they uploaded is empty  i tried DLing it and all i got was an empty folder


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 28, 2012)

Now is the chapter really out.


Wow.............Kenichi is really badass more than ever, I hope he can save miu


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 28, 2012)

Kenichi better stomp dis muthafucka. Tired of seeing him getting smashed.

Miu...put some pants on or lose the censorship


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Kenichi was just blocking and dodging the whole time, i wanna see a good fight


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2012)

This getting good in the middle phase...


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2012)

Dat Kenichi Rage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2012)

Very enjoyable chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, it looks like Kenichi will be battling on two fronts if Miu keeps attacking him.  Very interesting that Silicardo holds the memory of the Elder.  Kudos the Silicardo's subordinate for giving Kenichi back his wrist guards as it was an honorable thing to do.  Kenichi is still being able to tank attacks and being able to give the damage back.  Looks like next chapter the Masters fights are coming up.


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2012)

did you see his rage face?  fucken creepy!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2012)

While we wait for the upcoming chapter, here is some info on the upcoming OVA for March.  


As for the upcoming chapter, I would expect Silicardo to give Hongo and Sakaki some problems since they appear to be still recovering from their previous fight.  I also expect Kenichi to tank more hits from Miu even though he is trying to protect her at the moment.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> While we wait for the upcoming chapter, here is some info on the upcoming OVA for March.



Kenichi Shirahama.............Tomozaku Seki (same as the original series)
Miu Furiniji.................Rie Kugimiya (that's....interesting)
Hayato Furiniji...................Yuzuru Fujimoto (played Ma Ryou in the original series)

The rest of the cast seem to be returning from the TV series barring Apachai's VA who retired a few years ago, still trying to figure out who Shou's VA is


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2012)

Well its kind of expected i suppose for her voice to change considering certain unavoidable circumstances. But i hope Rie can make Miu sound like herself


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

Rie's a good VA it's just that she gets the same roles over and over again but the stuff that break away from her tsundere characters are quite good so I'm sure she'll do a fine Miu but I'm satisfied that Tomozaku Seki is back as Kenichi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2012)

And apparently this first OVA is a portion of the D&D arc? just how long is it supposed to be i wonder


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2012)

Google Translate is interesting on that site, In april there will be something called History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Plus, Wonder what that is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2012)

Some images for the OVA has been posted.
old


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 2, 2012)

^Wow....that looks so much better in comparison to the first anime, glad to see they're incorporating Synn's old style instead of his new one


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks pretty great! I don't watch anime usually, but might just give it a try! Hope the fighting scenes will be done well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2012)

Syun's new style looks like a majority of the girls are fat as hell 

That's not proportional at all to how real females look when they are actively training. Atleast in his old style, they had muscle as well to balance out their big cans, asses.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 2, 2012)

They look like moeblobs now


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2012)

moeblobs of fat you mean


----------



## haegar (Feb 2, 2012)

goood. goood.


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2012)

I like both styles


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2012)

Where is the new chappy btw?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2012)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS TO COME OUT ;_;


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 3, 2012)

Legend said:


> Where is the new chappy btw?



No new Chapter this week. Next chapter will be in issue 10, which will sale on 8th feburary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> No new Chapter this week. Next chapter will be in issue 10, which will sale on 8th feburary



Oh, thanks for the clarification.  Hopefully there will be a PV shown soon on the upcoming OVA though.  After seeing the images, I really want to see how it looks when animated.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 3, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh, thanks for the clarification.  Hopefully there will be a PV shown soon on the upcoming OVA though.  After seeing the images, I really want to see how it looks when animated.



No my mistake, there is a chapter this week. But I wonder, why last page of Chapter 462 was written, that the next issue with chapter 463 is coming next week. 

Anyway, it?s spoilertime for Chapter 463:



> we start off with hongou and sakaki looking around for kenichi/miu. they defeat those around them on their way. they "sense" the demon god hand. when they see him hongou sends sakaki to find his deciple so he can handle junazard alone. hongou also tells sakaki that if he "loses" then he can have a shot at junazard. sakaki says that this is unlike hongou and hongou replies that sakaki wouldn't go if he didn't say that. they begin the fight and hongou says that junazard is neither satsujiken or katsujiken but he went down another path...



Pics:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> No my mistake, there is a chapter this week. But I wonder, why last page of Chapter 462 was written, that the next issue with chapter 463 is coming next week.
> 
> Anyway, it?s spoilertime for Chapter 463:
> 
> ...



Lol, no problems.  Anyway thanks alot for the spoiler pics and mini summary.  From the pics, it would look like Silicardo is going to fight serious and should be a threat to be taken seriously.  Honestly, I see the Elder coming in on this one.

"You need to spread more reputation..."  Dammit.  If it was not for rep caps, I would break my mouse repping you.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

Chapter 176 is out on mangafox


edit: shit just got real


----------



## Pirao (Feb 4, 2012)

That bitchass Jenazad is finally getting what was coming to him.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Hongou will get raped.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone else think that Gedou users will take the place the Satsujin users currently have? 

I have to assume Miu's father is a Gedou user too tbh.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 4, 2012)

I like how confident Demon God is- "you don't stand a chance even if both of you came at me"- I hope he's not just all talk.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 4, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> I like how confident Demon God is- "you don't stand a chance even if both of you came at me"- I hope he's not just all talk.



It's the typical bad guy trash talk before he gets his ass whooped, I'm sure.


----------



## aegon (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Does anyone else think that Gedou users will take the place the Satsujin users currently have?
> 
> I have to assume Miu's father is a Gedou user too tbh.



Gedou(written 外道) is a tricky word in japanese. It originally means "not following the Buddhist teachings". According to the context it can mean several things.
for example if you don't follow the buddhist teaching in religion you are an "heretic" or if you don't follow the buddhist teachings in ethics you are a "demon, bad person, devil".

In my opinion Hongo wanted to say: "you don't follow neither the satsujinken nor the katsujinken(because you do things that both these philosophies cannot accept like killing your own disciple or getting in the way of other master's fights) then you are an heretic".

I don't think that the "gedou" can be considered a philosophy just like the other two.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

isn't the gedou path the same from street fighter?  i cant recall completely but it seems the same 

also, considering he faced Superman....i think his confidence is well placed


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

The Elder did say he had trouble fighting him didnt he?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> isn't the gedou path the same from street fighter?


Satsui No Hado.  Pretty sure this context is 'to have strayed from the ethical tenants of martial arts' so the word def applies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2012)

Really enjoyed this chapter.  Lol at Hongo and Sakaki storming the castle with those three in tow.  Really looking forward to see where the Hongo/Silicardo fight goes.  It's going to be interesting to see whether or not Sakaki is going to react to Miu attacking Kenichi.


----------



## Space (Feb 10, 2012)

aegon said:


> Chapter 464 trans:
> |[ Chapter 18 ]|
> 
> no kenichi next week  (special chapter by the end of the month though)



Thanks!!

Can't wait for this week's chapter, promises to be a great action packed chapter! Too bad there's no chapter next week though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

aegon said:


> Chapter 464 trans:
> |[ Chapter 18 ]|
> 
> no kenichi next week  (special chapter by the end of the month though)



Thanks for the translation.  

Interesting on what is happening.  Lol, as you have said no chapter next week but I'm really looking foward to the special.  Also looking forward to the PV of the OVA when it's shown.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2012)

apparently miu wakes up in this chap


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 10, 2012)

She'll wake up and want some pants.
Kenichi will hook her up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

Imperial scans has the spoiler images up.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Imperial scans has the spoiler images up.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 man seeing those two spoilers together just made me lol, first words that came to mind upon seeing that, ultimate bitch to reality. Kenichi keeping his pimp hand strong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2012)

That look in the second spoiler says that miu is going to fuck kenichi's brains out after the arc is over


----------



## Ender (Feb 10, 2012)

^bahahaha she just might


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 11, 2012)

His Pimp hand was strong Slickback would be proud.


----------



## aegon (Feb 11, 2012)

those are page 16 and page 18(the last one of the chapter). Note kenichi's eyes in page 16, doesn't anything come to mind?


----------



## cccnaruto123 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Chapter 464 is out ))*

Ch.21


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 11, 2012)

Seriously , the fuck ?


I know it's a fabric from the clothes but ...
It's getting worse then To-Love-Ru


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 11, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> Seriously , the fuck ?
> 
> 
> I know it's a fabric from the clothes but ...
> It's getting worse then To-Love-Ru




You can see the end of the rainbow from that angle..


----------



## auem (Feb 11, 2012)

lol...Miu's vagina is shown....
.is it the work of the re drawers or shown in the original raw..?!!...
first time a *popular shounen heroin* exposed.....


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 11, 2012)

auem said:


> lol...Miu's vagina is shown....
> .is it the work of the re drawers or shown in the original raw..?!!...
> first time a *popular shounen heroin* exposed.....



No..

It's just a strange illusion caused by her panties and her leg.


But still..Matsueda is a perverted man..:rofl


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 11, 2012)

Really, that's the thing you all were seeing this whole chapter? Kenichi got beaten to a pulp, Miu has regained her memories and all the comments so far are about her vagina? xD


----------



## auem (Feb 11, 2012)

she was wearing a panty...!!..that's why no crotch hair..!..i understand...


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

well cool. there goes kenichi's arm. that shit's broken. his shoulder blade is fractured most likely, he has multiple broken ribs, and a concussion. the reverb of this fight is gonna own him


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 11, 2012)

Miu is normaly back now and Kenichi is now self unconsciuss.

Nex chapter is payback-time from miu and kenichi !!!!


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

and we have to wait 2 weeks damn it  wat's this shit about a spin-off hybrid?! WTH IS A SPIN-OFF HYBRID?!  I know what a spin-off is...i know what a hybrid is....the 2 together?! WTF IS THAT?


----------



## aegon (Feb 11, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> and we have to wait 2 weeks damn it  wat's this shit about a spin-off hybrid?! WTH IS A SPIN-OFF HYBRID?!  I know what a spin-off is...i know what a hybrid is....the 2 together?! WTF IS THAT?





it is about shou and natsu's past... out the 25th on shougakukan's monthly magazine


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

so its a gaiden short


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Feb 11, 2012)

Well this chapter should finally put to rest the weird idea that Miu was obviously still stronger than Kenichi.

Anyway. I never liked Shou. Way too Mary Sue-ish. Don't like how much he's been showing up lately. They better not ass-pull him back into existence...


----------



## aegon (Feb 11, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Well this chapter should finally put to rest the weird idea that Miu was obviously still stronger than Kenichi.
> 
> Anyway. I never liked Shou. Way too Mary Sue-ish. Don't like how much he's been showing up lately. They better not ass-pull him back into existence...



His body was taken by the allied forces that stormed furtuna's island, just one or two days after a scientist complimented for his super-human body, I would say that we have a 50% chance that he will return.

In the case we follow the rule "dead body or it didn't happen" the chances increase...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 11, 2012)

dat  strong pimp hand.

Hope we get to see more of the master fight next chapter. I think it is going to be pretty epic. The build up took a while but Sakaki and Hongou will show us the meaning of manliness.


----------



## auem (Feb 11, 2012)

i am expecting Hongou to be the causality...no way both he and Sakaki gonna survive demon fist...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2012)

Just finished reading the chapter.  Really enjoyed it.  Lol, I think the mangaka really enjoys the fanservice he puts in his work.  

Anyway, Kenichi has been tanking hits this arc, so the Elder better not give him grief over his wanting to persue a relationship with his granddaughter.  This rescue has gone way past allowing hold hands and kissing on the cheeks.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2012)

Spirit bro fist.


----------



## AfterGlow (Feb 11, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> Seriously , the fuck ?
> 
> 
> I know it's a fabric from the clothes but ...
> It's getting worse then To-Love-Ru



Fabric from cloth when she isn't even wearing any panties?
She was seen wearing some asian style thong earlier, but there is no trace of it in any of the images in the chapter; no panty lines or anything.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2012)

The mangaka just had to go on a break after that kind of chapter. Well, it looks like Miu has regained her senses at least.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 11, 2012)

Aside from all the Miu's "naked kitty" talk,the real question now is if Kenichi is unconscious at the end or just in a an enhanced state of Sei..


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

looks unconscious to me....still dont think conscious kenichi would hit miu


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 11, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Fabric from cloth when she isn't even wearing any panties?
> She was seen wearing some asian style thong earlier, but there is no trace of it in any of the images in the chapter; no panty lines or anything.



look at the patch of cloth hanging away, it's connected by....more cloth, look at the thickness.


I dunno why this mangaka don't just go full out on it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, the way he has been doing the fanservice lately, I have a feeling he has his own doujins create and is probably going to sell them under a different name.

Still, this current chapter was intense with the action.  I curious to know whether or not Kenichi took huge damage when he blocked that sword while knocking Miu away.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think he's unconscious. Last time he fought unconscious, his pupils completely went away:



This time his pupils went different, but they're still there. And he still has a lucid inner monologue. Pretty sure he's simply in a state of absolute determination and concentration.


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2012)

What chapter does the kenichi vs shou kanao fight start?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Feb 11, 2012)

Like 248 i think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Like 248 i think.



He is correct.  The fight starts at 248 and concludes at 263.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 11, 2012)

Kenichi should man up and slay the chinese bitch who's name I can't remember.
Then slay Miu.
Then slay the chinese bitch again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpkS57z12l8&t=25s[/YOUTUBE]

Scientifically speaking, hittin the bitch has successfully achieved the desired results.


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2012)

Just finished it twas amazing as i remembered it


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2012)

Which one Li Raichi or Renka?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2012)

Chances are Renka is who he was thinking of.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah Renka, we've been on this arc too long I'm forgetting everyone


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 12, 2012)

Freiya> all other girls. Sakaki's sister and Miu's mom comes close second.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty sure Kenichi has just reached a new level.  He may even be stronger than Miu now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

As soon as Kenichi surpasses Miu is power, she will surrender all rights to her body over to him +__+


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> As soon as Kenichi surpasses Miu is power, she will surrender all rights to her body over to him +__+



Lol, what makes you think she is not already going to do that after this resue arc is over.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what makes you think she is not already going to do that after this resue arc is over.



Well...that's basically what i meant anyway   Saving her from becoming a brainwashed puppet who only knows how to maim and destroy basically makes it go without saying


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> As soon as Kenichi surpasses Miu is power, she will surrender all rights to her body over to him +__+



After this arc, the only thing stopping Kenichi from getting ass is this guy.


Needless to say, Kenichi is going to remain a virgin for quite some time.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

^GOOD FUCKEN LUCK O_O


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 14, 2012)

Bench! (2010)
OVA PV.

It looks better than I expected.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

same VAs?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Bench! (2010)
> OVA PV.
> 
> It looks better than I expected.



Lol, was wondering when this was coming out.  Really liked the animation in this one.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 14, 2012)

Why do they need adding filler characters is a wonder to me though. Considering how much  of available manga material they have.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

This is probably an introduction to the YAMI/YOMI organization.  Probably the next OVA starts with the D of D tournament.  Anyway, I wanting to see how the battles turn out on this.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Bench! (2010)
> OVA PV.
> 
> It looks better than I expected.



Of course the Elder has a golden aura..


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Akisame original VA got replaced it seems


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Bench! (2010)
> OVA PV.
> 
> It looks better than I expected.



I agree. Looks pretty damn good so far.


----------



## aegon (Feb 14, 2012)

half of the trailer is the anime transposition of the first half of chapter 144, if you are interested in what they say:

Bench! (2010)


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> I agree. Looks pretty damn good so far.



It better be, Shou's arc was a freaking awesome arc and i'm looking foward to seeing it animated.

Shit better be Diego quality.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

aegon said:


> half of the trailer is the anime transposition of the first half of chapter 144, if you are interested in what they say:
> 
> Bench! (2010)



I wondered why some of those scenes seem familiar.  Thanks for jogging my memory.  Even this shot of Miu is seen in that chapter:
.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2012)

since miu's actor died, her being replaced is a sad thing


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> since miu's actor died, her being replaced is a sad thing


Yeah, definitely going to take some time getting used to Miu's and Akisame's new voice. Its been so long since I've watched the original anime, so I won't mind it all that much.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

from the way it sounded, it seemed like apachai's VA got replaced too >___> guess we'll have to wait for the official cast list


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 14, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> from the way it sounded, it seemed like apachai's VA got replaced too >___> guess we'll have to wait for the official cast list



Really? He's pretty much how I remembered him to be.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 14, 2012)

Just reading up to 181 after starting the manga recently.

Niijima is the funniest character I've seen in Manga yet. He's absolutely hilarious, love the alien and devil puns connected with him and his comments.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell yes! Return of the eye headlights!


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

Cant wait


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 18, 2012)

No chap this week 

The OVAs look pretty good though. "The Giant "Deal with it when it comes" Plan"


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2012)

SWEET! THEY PICKED IT UP AGAIN!!


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2012)

[

 HNNNG


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 24, 2012)

Miu?s memories about the Spell isn ereased, sweet. So her character will be developed in the next arc?s with that effect of the spell.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2012)

I counted 6 panels that clearly show her bare ass. How obvious can the author be?


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2012)

also: awesome cleaning by MS.
also. datass 

@ zaru, yeah, the one where she is kinda floating her booty towards the reader in the double spread page is a tad ridicolous


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2012)

Histories Strongest Porn


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2012)

and don't we love it?


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 24, 2012)

What about the side-story now ? Does it comes along with this weeks chapter ?


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2012)

we'll need the raw first b4 we can get the scan :/


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 24, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> we'll need the raw first b4 we can get the scan :/



No, I mean, comes the side-story with Chapter 465 of HSDK ?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

haegar said:


> @ zaru, yeah, the one where she is kinda floating her booty towards the reader in the double spread page is a tad ridicolous



Seriously though it is nice to see a rescue arc wrap itself with the quickness.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenichi better get some smanging from Miu after all of this.


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Kenichi better get some smanging from Miu after all of this.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2012)

So she wasnt wearing panties, with that cleverly placed dagger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, Jesus the mangaka really is pushing the envelope in fan service with this arc.  Nice finish to the big guy though.  So hopefully Miu's character now develops a bit from her on in if that spell is still effecting her.  Lol, this story went from the Rescue Miu arc to How I Got to Know Your Mother's Body arc.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 24, 2012)

It was a warm chapter. I like how the romance between Kenichi and Miu is done, hopefully they will have some time for each other after Jenazad is defeated and BEFORE Hayato comes in to interrupt them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting thing is that we got a disciples match without it switching to the masters match.  Now the mangaka can focus on Silicardo and Hongo without having to switch back to Kenichi vs Miu vs crazy mask guy since the disciple's match is pretty much done.  As for what Kenichi had to endure to save Miu, well Kenichi better be sharing a bed with Miu for about a week as a reward.  That or share one with Shigure.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice to see MS picked it up again (although didn't they drop it last time because they were notified to stop doing it ?)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Kenichi better get some smanging from Miu after all of this.



I told everyone before, by the time this arc is over, its gonna be a bygone conclusion


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2012)

no, they dropped it cause of popularity and lack of time due to their other series


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 24, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting thing is that we got a disciples match without it switching to the masters match.  Now the mangaka can focus on Silicardo and Hongo without having to switch back to Kenichi vs Miu vs crazy mask guy since the disciple's match is pretty much done.  As for what Kenichi had to endure to save Miu, well Kenichi better be sharing a bed with Miu for about a week as a reward.  That or share one with Shigure.



Shigure > Miu in every way but cooking and such.........


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Feb 24, 2012)

So Kenichi just took out a borderline master in a single shot huh. I wonder where this manga is going after the next main arc with Saiga's Disciple? Not many obvious opponents left for Kenichi right now.



PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting thing is that we got a disciples match without it switching to the masters match.  Now the mangaka can focus on Silicardo and Hongo without having to switch back to Kenichi vs Miu vs crazy mask guy since the disciple's match is pretty much done.  As for what Kenichi had to endure to save Miu, well Kenichi better be sharing a bed with Miu for about a week as a reward.  That or share one with Shigure.



I wonder How much time the mangaka will dedicated to a fight with none of the main protagonist masters? 

I'm pretty sure Hongo is going to lose, so i think i honestly he not draw any of it and just Silcardo casually walking away from a dead Hongo or something. Pretty badass way to set up Sasaki vs Silcardo.



-Ender- said:


> no, they dropped it cause of popularity and lack of time due to their other series



I'm almost positive at the time they said someone close to the mangaka asked them to stop. 

There was also rumour back than which suggested that was completely BS; the real reason they dropped it was because there was some Christian guy on their team who was offended all the nudity and fan service... 

And that is a very similar reason as to why they dropped to luv ru darkness after the first chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2012)

The Fist of Goa said:


> So Kenichi just took out a borderline master in a single shot huh. I wonder where this manga is going after the next main arc with Saiga's Disciple? Not many obvious opponents left for Kenichi right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In technicallity, there is the Kensie's rival clan.  Remember at the D of D tourny that Ma Kensie made a comment that some of the masters to the opposing clan were up there with Kenichi's masters.  

As for the upcoming masters fight, I'm hoping that it last a few chapters.  If anything, I'm guessing that the Elder shows up to personally deal with Silicardo since his sins pretty much call for the ultimate punishment to be dealt out by nothing more than the best man.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah,if even after this Kenichi and Miu are not officially an item,I don't know what to say!


Also,it seems that Miu's dark side is not gone and has in fact been awakened by Jenazad's scheme..

I wonder if this will have some consequences in the future?


----------



## convict (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice day to be a Kenichi fan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2012)

The only obstacle at this point is the old man  and considering that kenichi saved his granddaughter from brainwashing and kidnapping, he'll be more lenient now 

They've showed more affection this chapter than they did the first 100 chapters


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Oh yeah,if even after this Kenichi and Miu are not officially an item,I don't know what to say!
> 
> 
> Also,it seems that Miu's dark side is not gone and has in fact been awakened by Jenazad's scheme..
> ...



One minute she is submissive, the next minute she is snapping his boner with her vagina muscles.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> One minute she is submissive, the next minute she is snapping his boner with her vagina muscles.






....



......



.........



.................


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2012)

History Strongest Porn remember


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenichi would consider himself so lucky to have a twin persona'd bed buddy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn, so many upclose shots of Miu's assets this chapter.  

At least Miu and Kenich are clicking as a team right now and put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, after rereading the chapter, it would seem her panties were blown off in the final attack with the mask guy.

Anyway, onto the month of March where we will see an OVA and a spin off.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 25, 2012)

> So Kenichi just took out a borderline master in a single shot huh. I wonder where this manga is going after the next main arc with Saiga's Disciple? Not many obvious opponents left for Kenichi right now.


Borderline master was that salaryman, who I think quite a bit stronger than the guy Kenichi & Miu managed to defeat. IMO, Masked guy was low tier among Experts.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone think she'll do something different from flipping Kenichi over her arm if he approaches her from behind in the future? 

Decent end, now the master battle awaits.


----------



## haegar (Feb 25, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Does anyone think she'll do something different from flipping Kenichi over her arm if he approaches her from behind in the future?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 25, 2012)

But seriously, I'm gonna be pissed if we won't have at least one romance-focused chapter as a conclusion to this arc. Not that I don't like the mix of romance-nudity-fighting, since it fits this manga best, but for me it would be a cherry on the top. 

And after all this I have really high expectations of the upcoming master battle. And maybe the mangaka will finally have balls to get one of the good guys killed(well, if it happens it probably will be Hongo, but it will be enough to satisfy my bloodlust ). And I expect to see some more manly tears from Sakaki.


----------



## auem (Feb 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *The only obstacle at this point is the old man * and considering that kenichi saved his granddaughter from brainwashing and kidnapping, he'll be more lenient now
> 
> They've showed more affection this chapter than they did the first 100 chapters


old man said that kenechi has to be stronger than him...so i guess old man will be defeated by his son(miu's father) and then kenechi will defeat the fallen man...that won't happen until the end of the series..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Does anyone think she'll do something different from flipping Kenichi over her arm if he approaches her from behind in the future?
> 
> Decent end, now the master battle awaits.



Lol, it will be interesting to see how she controls her darkness while recovering.  She'll probably try to kill Kenichi unintentionally for a few chapters before something has to be done on her overcoming Silicardo's brainwashing.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 25, 2012)

Miu will end up killing the old man, then they'll figure outa way to control the darkness of her brainwashing


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2012)

Too bad Kensei isn't around for this fight


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Miu will end up killing the old man, then they'll figure outa way to control the darkness of her brainwashing



Lol no..


Even in her Bulu persona she couldn't even touch the old man.


But the Elder going all out against Jenazad..yes please!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2012)

Silcardo is not anywhere near old man's level  he's the strongest character in this series, that's why he doesn't fight often, it's be a curbstomp


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Lol no..
> 
> 
> Even in her Bulu persona she couldn't even touch the old man.
> ...



Lol, when the Elder shows up I'll feel somewhat sorry for Silicardo.  But it might end up being Sakaki taking it on with the masked fruitloop.  Still, I really do hope that the Elder shows up at the end to literally hand Silicardo his own ass.  

On a side note, after watching the PV for the upcoming OVA, did anybody else notice when it showed Shou you saw some of the other disciples from YOMI.  I could make out the prince, Ethen, Tirwat, and Boris being included when Shou is shown.


----------



## convict (Feb 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Silcardo is not anywhere near old man's level  he's the strongest character in this series, that's why he doesn't fight often, it's be a curbstomp



If I recall correctly, he was the only one ever mentioned to have actually given the old man a tough fight. Which is why after the one shadow, he has the most hype along with Kushinada.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2012)

convict said:


> If I recall correctly, he was the only one ever mentioned to actually give the old man a tough fight. Which is why after the one shadow, he has the most hype followed by Kushinada.



Speaking of which, I wonder who is older?  Both Silicardo and Mikumo utilize some sort of technique that allows them to keep their youth despite their appearent old age.  Also, I want to see Mikumo go all out.  If this woman fought side by side with the Elder, I'm really wondering how powerful she is in battle.


----------



## convict (Feb 26, 2012)

Kushinada is older. She even calls Silcardo a youngster:

The chapter

Yeah, Kushinada and Jenazad exude an aura beyond Ryouzanpaku. I am really curious who her opponent will be. Akisame perhaps? Whoever it is will have to get stronger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2012)

convict said:


> Kushinada is older. She even calls Silcardo a youngster:
> 
> The chapter
> 
> Yeah, Kushinada and Jenazad exude an aura beyond Ryouzanpaku. I am really curious who her opponent will be. Akisame perhaps? Whoever it is will have to get stronger.



Lol, awesome memory.  Forgot about that.

I was under the impression that Shigure might be her opponent due to that brief encounter, though Shigure got a hit off of her due to Mikumo attention being drawn off for a moment.  I have a feeling that the Elder might end up being her serious opponent when the time comes.  Though I'm wondering how that fight will be handled since I doubt the area they will fight in will in one piece when the fight starts.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2012)

Clearly Kushinada vs. the Elder will be a big match worth watching due to their history and past relationship. It wouldn't surprise me if the main reason she keeps her emotion in check in battle was partly due to mistakes in youth and/or possibly confessing to Hayato and been rejected.

Shigure doesn't seem to be close enough to her level. I'd prefer if in Yami there was a female samurai master like her she can cross katana with do in the weapons division.


----------



## haegar (Feb 27, 2012)

Kushinada will not get an opponent as she will see the light in time. besides, Elder needs to go on a date now and then too. 

(not entirely serious here)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 27, 2012)

*Kushinda seems to me like she's a lot stronger than Silcardo. Silcardo is no doubt extremely strong, even someone like Sakaki seems to pale in comparison, but when the Elder said he gave him a tough battle I think he just meant that he could actually push the Elder and not that he made the Elder go almost 100% or anything like that. Even for a master, pushing the Elder is an amazing feat. *


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, it will be interesting to see how she controls her darkness while recovering.  She'll probably try to kill Kenichi unintentionally for a few chapters before something has to be done on her overcoming Silicardo's brainwashing.



Yeah probably. 

Will be interesting if a chapter of them getting close and cosy has a bit of killing intent inbetween to spoil the mood. 

I'd thought someone in the village has an antidote to the medicine tho.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 5, 2012)

Was there a chapter this past week or what?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

don't bump unless there's an actual chapter announcement


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> don't bump unless there's an actual chapter announcement


I'll post when I want to post. Anyway, I did some searching and learned there was no chapter this past week for those interested.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a Chapter this week, but last week wasn?t.


----------



## kruchy (Mar 8, 2012)

HSDK Omake chapter
infos


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol nice. kenichi will add hongou to his harem via the earring


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't wait for Siegfried and the alien.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 8, 2012)

Great chapter. That omake almost makes me want to reread Kenichi vs Shou.

My guess is that the next one will be about Takeda. Although I would prefer a Renka or Niijima.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2012)

why can't i have the actual story? These flashbacks contribute nothing  especially this one cause sho is dead


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2012)

Really enjoyed the Omake.  Was quite long too.  It was really interesting to see that Tanimoto and Sho had formed a bond with the similarities of how their masters would take off on them.

I'm interested to see on who the other sidestory will cover.  I have a feeling that we will be getting sidestories based of the disciples of YOMI, which could be interesting depending on the characters.  I'm hoping that the next one covers the Stanley siblings.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 9, 2012)

Holy shit, was that Miu's dad?


----------



## kruchy (Mar 9, 2012)

HSDK new chapter

Ch.17


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting plot twist at the end


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet mother of god, I did NOT expect that 
First time we see his face.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

What a twist  I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 9, 2012)

Holy balls.
Very nice disguise.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 9, 2012)

What the hell, Saiga finally appears and in the most unexpected way too


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 9, 2012)

And people say this manga is to predictable ...


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 9, 2012)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> And people say this manga is to predictable ...



500 chapters of very predictable events happening with one or two curve balls thrown in makes for an incredibly predictable manga.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 9, 2012)

kruchy said:


> HSDK new chapter
> 
> Ch.17
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit.

HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.

Motherfucking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Saiga!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2012)

At least we find out John-san wasn't totally useless after all...


----------



## auem (Mar 9, 2012)

miu's dad look so young..!!.hardly mid 20's....he must has some sort of secret like zenezad....


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought it was Kensei since I didn't remember to whom those gauntlets belonged previously.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 9, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I thought it was Kensei since I didn't remember to whom those gauntlets belonged previously.



Nope,they belonged to Saiga.

Who is awesome.

And I just realised that Akira said he was going to talk to the remaining Shadow Fists about Miu's kidnapping.

I guess Big Daddy himself showed up!


All I can hope now is for Jenazad vs Saiga..


----------



## Space (Mar 9, 2012)

Just when Kenichi had a chance to be alone with a barely clothed Miu while Superman isn't around, her dad shows up! Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I bet next chapter Saigais  going to say "I will be taking my daughter now! Thank you for taking care of her but i got it from here" after all Kenichi has been through


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2012)

Holy shit! Nobody saw that one coming.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 9, 2012)

He looks just like what I imagined older Kenichi to look like,except the blonde hair.

I wonder if it's intended or just a coincidence caused by the author's art style..


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought the same thing, i think they will look almost identical when Kenichi becomes a full adult.


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2012)

THE FUCK !!! Surprise appearance. what a bisho though :/


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2012)

WTF! I barely post here because of the predictability and not being a fan of this Arc, I actually expected John to be master class but not to be ''that'' master class person.


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2012)

makes me curious though, this means he has had a chance to check out Kenichi directly for quite some time, wonder what he thinks of him...Anyways, with him here, old Furinji will have to show if they want to take Miu back I guess. Unless he wants to show herself to Miu in order to work the psych-ops on her like Shou tried at first, in that case he might let her go back hopeing for her to come to him of her own accord later...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 9, 2012)

haegar said:


> makes me curious though, this means he has had a chance to check out Kenichi directly for quite some time, wonder what he thinks of him...Anyways, with him here, old Furinji will have to show if they want to take Miu back I guess. Unless he wants to show herself to Miu in order to work the psych-ops on her like Shou tried at first, in that case he might let her go back hopeing for her to come to him of her own accord later...



Yeah,I look forward to what he thinks about Kenichi and what he will say to him,not to mention if he will try to take Miu or just wait for her to come to him.

Also,I demand that Hayato and Saiga meet and Saiga vs Jenazad!

It's gonna be interesting!

Edit:

I wonder how old he is..37..38 years perhaps?


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2012)

anyways, awesome fanservice with miu rolling around to give Kenichi some better angles, 3 panels AFTER she was complaining he was starring


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it's safe to assume that Saiga vs Jenazad ends within seconds with crushed fruits. Obviously Jenazads downfall will be his misjudgement of messing with one shadow's daughter. there will be no fight. only punishment.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 9, 2012)

haegar said:


> I think it's safe to assume that Saiga vs Jenazad ends within seconds with crushed fruits. Obviously Jenazads downfall will be his misjudgement of messing with one shadow's daughter. there will be no fight. only punishment.



Yeah,I mean..I understand that Jenazad is cocky and all..but to mess with the Elder is certain fate worse than death.

But to actually do something that  pisses off both the Invincible Superman and The One Shadow?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2012)

Holy shit on high levels.  First and foremost I didn't expect a chapter since the Omake was released but Damn!!! 

Really didn't expect the dad to come and in disguised as well.  Looks like the father wanted to check out his future son-in-law.  Damn, looks like Silicardo is probably going to have some explaining to do.  Not only that, but is not Sakaki coming their way, so it's going to be interesting to see how that interaction goes.  

Plus, it looks like Miu is still fighting the spells effects and poor Kenichi still has to deal with it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,I look forward to what he thinks about Kenichi and what he will say to him,not to mention if he will try to take Miu or just wait for her to come to him.
> 
> Also,I demand that Hayato and Saiga meet and Saiga vs Jenazad!
> 
> ...



I always assumed he was in his mid late 30s, same age as that Jujitsu as they were close friends if I remember things correctly. So yeah 37-38 seems about right.


----------



## auem (Mar 9, 2012)

but this kidnapping...could it be the plan of saiga all along...

the *chapter 432*(the plan of the nine shadow fist) had zenezad talking about *'an order is an order',directly regarding a descendent of kuremisago*...could it be that saiga ordered him,via that kushinada..?..this way miu could be initiated to darkness,then saiga takes up at that point to transform miu totally...

i somehow think things will get messed up now..hope i am wrong,and one shadow acting purely on fatherly impulse...


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2012)

I always thought akisama would be a bit older while looking younger, but I guess that's just giving his awesomeness overly much credit by assuming he could only have mastered that many disciplines over a long time. Akisama might look slightly younger due to his meddling with his body physics though, likewise, Oneshadow could easily know Kushinanda's techniques... but yeah, given Miu's and also Shigure's age Akisame's and Saiga's gen can't be that far away in age


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice twist, I thought he will remain faceless 'till the very end. But I wonder what are his intentions.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Nice twist, I thought he will remain faceless 'till the very end. *But I wonder what are his intentions.*



To help Kenichi beat his old man by training him after he hears the shit he's gone through for his daughter.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 9, 2012)

Holy shit, did not see that coming.

I wasn't expecting Saiga to reveal himself until several arcs from now.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 9, 2012)

I thin miu?s fahter will help him to escape, because he see him a good man for miu.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 9, 2012)

That would be nice. Wouldn't want this kidnap thing to continue, but he IS the One Shadow, so he might be bad news as well.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2012)

Ken better run like hell if Saiga wants to take Miu with him. I have a feeling the elder shows up, 2 seconds too late, just as he's leaving. Then we get another ken/elder training session....


----------



## convict (Mar 9, 2012)

Color me flabbergasted


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude...looking at him, Saiga reminds me of a blond Ragna 


I wonder how powerful he is? 

Also i doubt Miu will be kidnapped AGAIN.  After all, he is fighting the bad guys instead of telling them to capture, so maybe he will let them go this time.


----------



## Gallant (Mar 9, 2012)

The One Shadow has arrived. 

Game over for Jenazad if Saiga is here out of rage for what he just pulled with Miu. Time for Saiga to show him why he is the boss.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude will totally throw Kenichi against a wall, with some Comedic excuse like "Although I'm helping you escape, you are still my daughters lover" <eyeglowing>

Also @Inuhanyou it's still possible I mean Jenazad at this point is pretty much against Yomi too so he's only helping them escape from the other kidnappers so he can kidnap Miu too.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder how powerful he is?



He's the head of the villain organization, which has some members that are hyped up to be above Ryouzanpaku master level, like Jenazad or Kushinada. 
For all we know, he might be on a level that would give serious Elder a tough fight, even without family bonds getting in the way. (As hard as that is to imagine)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2012)

I would not doubt that  

Akisame was Saiga's friend, so i wonder what kind of gap in power there actually is between them.

Saiga is of course the 1 shadow, the leader and presumably the strongest out of all of Yami, presumably beyond Kushinada and Silcardo as well


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 9, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Dude will totally throw Kenichi against a wall, with some Comedic excuse like "Although I'm helping you escape, you are still my daughters lover" <eyeglowing>
> 
> Also @Inuhanyou it's still possible I mean Jenazad at this point is pretty much against Yomi too so he's only helping them escape from the other kidnappers so he can kidnap Miu too.



Naw its not...if he wanted to capture Miu he just would have up and taken her and left Kenichi hangin.  She was unconscious, would not have been difficult.  Saiga has no interest in capturing Miu, or he would've done so for quite a while now.  And he surely wouldnt be helping them right now either.  If he's against Jenazard he would've just gone straight there.  

And really, the author wouldn't reuse that same plot device right after she got saved.  It would really defeat the point of a rescue arc to have yet another rescue arc.  Saiga has a different agenda, he'll probably let them go scot-free.

EDIT:  After all, masters don't attack disciples..and they surely don't kidnap and brainwash them.  Yami may be the bad guys but there's a code of honor there because they are martial artists.  Because Saiga is the One Shadow, i expect he'll hold that honor in the highest regard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2012)

She's his daughter though so really it's not "Kidnapping a disciple" It's "Bringing my daughter into the family business"

He might not kidnap her but the whole Evil Miu thing will come back it has to.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow.

After so many years, we get to see the dude at last. I was expecting him to be more big and muscular like his father though. For a minute there, I thought he was Hanimoto lol.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2012)

I get the impression Saiga is pretty much using recon to have a close look at Kenichi who is probably been talked about a fair bit in the organization as well as how Miu is progressing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it just me who thinks that based on the first impression, Saiga may not actually be a bad guy? 

I mean it just seems abit suspicious to me.  The author went through the trouble of letting everyone know that Elder only assumes his son killed his wife, and that he was away at the time that everything happened and his son disappeared. And now here he shows up disguised as a mild mannered mercenary who seemed to interact with kenichi and friends well enough, even helped them infiltrate the castle in order to fight against one of his own followers and subsequently saves Kenichi, his daughter and their friends just at the right moment that they are being attacked and outnumbered  

We need a flashback to the actual events IMO


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2012)

Because he looks Bishie


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 12, 2012)

*Saiga does not look bishie at all. You can't honestly tell me he looks like a chick. A pretty boy maybe but he definitely does not look like a woman. *


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 12, 2012)

He looks worthy for a final villain, that's my opinion. Calm, composed and with cold eyes. No complaints here.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2012)

He reminds me of Lars in Tekken.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, hopefully this coming week's chapter gives us a little more of Saiga's motives for showing.  I'm very interested if he has come to either take his daughter or check out her choice in boyfriends.

Also, isn't the OVA out this week too?


----------



## haegar (Mar 12, 2012)

after thinking about this long and hard I have to admit I have no clue where this Saiga stuff is going. Damn I need the next chap asap :/


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 12, 2012)

you guys read the omake?


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

I did.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> you guys read the omake?



Yes.  I thought it was very interesting that Tanimoto and Sho shared a past and formed a very interesting friendship.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 12, 2012)

Saiga looks pretty awesome. Him being john was a pretty interesting turn of events.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 13, 2012)

Him being John seemed like a [pull-out-of-my-ass] move.

But no complaints here definitely haha.

Think he is as strong as Elder?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2012)

Elder will have to take him seriously in a fight.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 13, 2012)

In my opinion they will have a little chat, about yomi and miu. In the end saiga will let Kenichi go with his girlfriend, after seeing him how much he can do for his "girlfriend". I also think, that he has no intention to take her, because Saiga could do it earlier and he doesn?t. He will wait for Kenichi, because he know that one day they will fight. "Ryouzanpak vs. HQ Yomi" will be the last few Arc?s.

At the moment, Saiga is still pissed of Junazard and he will kick his ass out more times xD


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2012)

You mean yami. Yomi is the disciple subgroup.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> You mean yami. Yomi is the disciple subgroup.



oh.....yeah I mean Yami not Yomi


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2012)

That always confused me too


----------



## kruchy (Mar 16, 2012)

New chapter from MS

Ch.181


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so you are telling me I stayed up till three in the morning to witness Saiga giving Kenichi a brofist and then disappearing? bleagh. he fucked it up, this was totally lame. gnight :/


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2012)

Welp, the father approves.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2012)

I re-read it. I still feel it is utter fail. tch. though Miu still lacking pantsus makes up for it a bit ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol, well that was interesting.  It looks like at least the dad approves of Kenichi.  Though sadly I have a feeling that not only is Kenichi going to have to beat the elder for Miu's hand in marriage, but has to beat the father for Miu's purity.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 16, 2012)

Miu's father is now more mysterious then ever.... He must have a split personality or something.

Screw you guys that was a decent chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2012)

Some people are saying that Saiga is just acting nice to gain Kenichi's trust, pointing out that he didn't kill anyone during the fight, but that makes no sense as to why he would bother with Kenichi in the first place  And its already been established that Saiga has always hated killing 

The only plausible explanation is that he sincerely cares about his daughter and is thankful that Kenichi is there to take care of her.

For me, i'm putting all my eggs in the basket where Saiga is a good guy, and the entire mystery hinges on what happened on the night of his wife's death


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2012)

Great chapter, although I expected Sasaki would have encountered him too.

Ironically, the leader of YAMI _seems_ to be the kindest in his organisation.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 17, 2012)

I liked the chapter, but I felt it lacked some depth or creativity on how he presented everything. Maybe Miu's mom is still alive being held hostage?!


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg his so broken  He was holding the jacket, went to attack and before the jacket even moved an inch he was back to grab it again


----------



## Guiness (Mar 17, 2012)

It was an alright chapter.

Saiga is crazy fast. I can't help but feel mislead by the last page of the last chapter. I was expecting a more cold demeanor but I guess the Furinji's suck at that overall. 

Sakaki won the chapter though. It was so beautiful ;_;


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2012)

So Kenichi is officially entrusted with Miu. If there's no romantic development when they get home, I'll rage  Elder failed at protecting her, he should acknowledge Kenichi more now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So Kenichi is officially entrusted with Miu. If there's no romantic development when they get home, I'll rage  Elder failed at protecting her, he should acknowledge Kenichi more now.



Lol, I don't think thats going to be a problem.  If I recall, both Kenichi and Miu had to be meeting with each other privately at their school because the Elder had increased the masters spying on them.  If anything, the new challenge right now would be how to undo Silicardo's conditioning of Miu to try to kill.  This arc pretty much confirms that Kenichi can pretty much take a beating from that girl.

The question is what happens next week?  Are we going to see the Silicardo/Hongo fight starting or coming to it's conclusion?

Also, any word on the OVA?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2012)

I think this arc once concluded, will also start to see Kenichi finally move ahead of Miu as she finds it more difficult to get round him in training seeing how he showed insane endurance to  take a beating from her, bring her back and finish off a master level (low end). Obviously romantically things will come off seeing as Kenichi can defend her now.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 17, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I think this arc once concluded, will also start to see Kenichi finally move ahead of Miu as she finds it more difficult to get round him in training seeing how he showed insane endurance to  take a beating from her, bring her back and finish off a master level (low end). Obviously romantically things will come off seeing as Kenichi can defend her now.



Ha..I don't think so.

More likely we will get another "Kenichi is getting stronger but Miu is still stronger and out of his reach for now" moment..

And holy shit at Saiga.

Was it all an act?

What is his personality,the personality of the Lord of the Killing Fist? 

Also,damn..he is fucking fast..

Even Kenichi,who saw his masters fight and could see a part of the fight between Akira and Sakaki couldn't see his movements.


----------



## haegar (Mar 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> For me, i'm putting all my eggs in the basket where Saiga is a good guy, and the entire mystery hinges on what happened on the night of his wife's death



see, that's exactly what I am afraid of: even Saiga will get the usual treatment of "Kenichi's awesome spirit brainwashed the bad guy, oh and btw he was a good guy in the first place, he just didn't know it himself."

For crying out loud, he killed his wife in front of his daughter.

 And the only way I can see a truly "good guy" becoming oneshadow is him having some weird notion of better  he sacrifices himself by becoming the evil #1 rather than somebody else of say Jenazad's mettle becoming a much worse oneshadow. 

... which very well might turn him into a pityable pussy if it doesn't miracolously pan out somehow. I'd have much prefered him to be  a total badass cold calculating proper VILLAIN.

I have a feeling he is actually ambivalent, and that that moment where he broke the guys arm was supposed to be the dark side of him briefly shown, too. 
But the "nice" side just came over too strong to me this chap.

In the first place, he should have been ranting at Kenichi instead of praising him, since Kenichi came all the way to save Miu, then actually SAVED her, and after that stupidly endangered her and would have made  all his efforts go to waste by refusing to run away to protect her.

Not only did Saiga acknowledge his skills, he also accepted that right in front of his eyes, Kenichi put the spirit of Katsujinken first and Miu only second after that. Now Elder might approve of that, but not Oneshadow. oke oke, he used to be Ryozanpaku too, and supposedly doesnt like killing. But this all feels a bit too constructed to me. And yeah, maybe there's gonna be some big revelation after which it all adds up beautifully and I'll eat my words, but as of now, for me this chap made Saiga LESS interesting, rather than peeking my curiosity with his suprising behaviour ...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 17, 2012)

It'll probably all turn out to be the same "The Real Leader behind the Official Leader" thing.


----------



## haegar (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah, something like that. and I fear that will destroy the whole dark part of Miu's past - which, let's face it, was pretty much the ONLY dark part of this manga 

interesting question would be who's the bad guy in the background if there is one. We can rule out Hongou I guess. and Jenazad too. The only one's we know who are left are pretty much Kushinada and MAYBE Ba Kensei? though I feel that would be giving him too much credit XD

of course there also might be NO badguy behind the scenes, and "good Saiga's" logic simply was: "if I lead al those evil masters, maybe I can make them act a little bit less evil" 

- and then we'll get the flashback story how the shadow fists all used to be like Jenazad UNTIL Saiga stepped up and after he worked them over a decade suddenly we had folks like Hongou who actually care for their disciples and are pretty close to being proper human beings


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 17, 2012)

Great chapter for me, especially after Sakaki's combo. A chapter just can't go bad when he's smiling like a mad prick and throwing punches around.

The fact that he(Saiga) spared those guys doesn't really mean he's a goodie in disguise. He can be still a practitioner of the Satsujinken, but just found those guys unworthy, or he didn't kill them because he was impressed with Kenichi protecting Miu like that and wanted to pay him back by respecting his way of fighting.

All in all we need to know what really happened that day when Miu's mom died. Even if he is, as you call him, a "pityable pussy" he's still one of the strongest(if not THE) characters in the series and I'm not dissapointed so far.


----------



## auem (Mar 17, 2012)

even considering manga standard physics,author was too liberal with gravity in the chapter...


----------



## auem (Mar 17, 2012)

i would also like to see a alternative trans...something didn't sound right in that page where 'Sir Ichiei' came up...


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I think this arc once concluded, will also start to see Kenichi finally move ahead of Miu as she finds it more difficult to get round him in training seeing how he showed insane endurance to  take a beating from her, bring her back and *finish off a master level (low end)*. Obviously romantically things will come off seeing as Kenichi can defend her now.


Wasn't that guy expert level? Intermediate one between disciple and master class.


----------



## haegar (Mar 17, 2012)

I didnt call him a pityable pussy (- yet ) I onyl voiced my fears he might loose the uber villain asshole status all too quickly if this goes on. I hindsight I admit I enjoyed myself ranting due to the fact that the mangaka did a good thing in screwing up my expectations 

Though the fact remains that Saiga going all out at becoming best pals with Kenichi at this early point doesn't sit well with me. All the other stuff about careing for Miu and saving her and not killing is actually fine and might very well still be developed into a rather interesting ambivalent character. But the being so darn nice...

I mean, Elder had to be held down by 3, or was it 4? Ryozanpaku masters when Kenichi and Miu got frolicsome on the roof. And he likes Kenichi. A lot. Saiga just witnessed Kenichi's blissfully confused stare at Miu's boobs and crotch (confused as he couldn't decide whether to look up or down, blissfull is self-evident I guess ) and responds to that with "you are a man to be trusted"

Can you see why I say something feels a little "off" ?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Lol, Kenichi can hardly look away since he's supposed to be man can he? 
Saiga is giving props to a player who will take care of her needs... 
Elder simply is taking the Father role +Grandpa role because he's raised her and doesn't want to see her getting hurt/leaving him alone etc. even tho she can kick his ass if he makes the wrong move. 



> Wasn't that guy expert level? Intermediate one between disciple and master class.
> ________



In the manga they mention been a lower level master class.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2012)

It says "has not yet reached master class" here. Translation might not be the best one though.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2012)

the dude is at the end of the stage kenichi is starting. which is the tract between disciple and master. they probably elaborate on this more in time.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 17, 2012)

Saiga's being nice to cause problems later on between Ken & the masters. Why settle for killing him when he can fuck all of them over? It's pretty obvious


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2012)

haegar said:


> see, that's exactly what I am afraid of: even Saiga will get the usual treatment of "Kenichi's awesome spirit brainwashed the bad guy, oh and btw he was a good guy in the first place, he just didn't know it himself."
> 
> For crying out loud, he killed his wife in front of his daughter.




We don't know anything about what happened that night besides Miu's mothers death(her last words being of Saiga), Miu seeing someone kill her mother, and Miu's seeming abandonment, which is refuted by Saiga in this chapter when he says he's always been watching over Miu even if she could never see him. He even says that he wasn't going to show himself unless Miu was actually in danger.



> And the only way I can see a truly "good guy" becoming oneshadow is him having some weird notion of better  he sacrifices himself by becoming the evil #1 rather than somebody else of say Jenazad's mettle becoming a much worse oneshadow.
> 
> ... which very well might turn him into a pityable pussy if it doesn't miracolously pan out somehow. I'd have much prefered him to be  a total badass cold calculating proper VILLAIN.
> 
> ...




In the first place, he should have been ranting at Kenichi instead of praising him, since Kenichi came all the way to save Miu, then actually SAVED her, and after that stupidly endangered her and would have made  all his efforts go to waste by refusing to run away to protect her.[/QUOTE]


I don't think we're in a position to say what anyone should have been doing at this point   I don't see why he would be ranting instead of showing admiration for Kenichi going so far to rescue her.  He is as mature as the other Ryozanpaku masters we've seen so far, meaning that he's not going to get bent out of shape at something in that manner. Nobody in Ryozanpaku ever seems to be uptight about anything for long unless its Sakaki



> Not only did Saiga acknowledge his skills, he also accepted that right in front of his eyes, Kenichi put the spirit of Katsujinken first and Miu only second after that. Now Elder might approve of that, but not Oneshadow. oke oke, he used to be Ryozanpaku too, and supposedly doesnt like killing. But this all feels a bit too constructed to me. And yeah, maybe there's gonna be some big revelation after which it all adds up beautifully and I'll eat my words, but as of now, for me this chap made Saiga LESS interesting, rather than peeking my curiosity with his suprising behaviour ...



The only person he's ever been accused of killing is his wife, and we don't know much about that to begin with.

What we need is a flashback.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> the dude is at the end of the stage kenichi is starting. which is the tract between disciple and master. they probably elaborate on this more in time.



Considering we're nearing 500 chapters, I wonder how long it will take until Kenichi reaches low master level, if ever at all during the course of this manga.

And that's already considering his improvement was faster than anyone else. He caught up to or even surpassed Miu in various aspects despite her living as a martial artist for all her life and him starting what, a year ago or something? Not to mention he also beat all those other disciples who have been doing martial arts for much longer than him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2012)

Even though it was kinda brief, seeing Saiga in action really tells you he's on a different level than most of the characters. It's nice seeing that acknowledged Kenichi. But based on the level of opponents they've faced so far, why does feel more like a starting point for Kenichi than anything else?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 18, 2012)

Saiga surprised me this chapter, with hi kindness, showing that he seems to care for his daughter.

He is very very fast though, and he looks like he has reached/nearl achieved the pinaccle of martial art perfection.

I think he will fight Akisame soon though.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 18, 2012)

Full OVA Seems so.


----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2012)

Great, Kenichi is at point were we can actually speculate if Mui is actually weaker than him. 

And there was me thinking saiga was gonna be some absurdly bloodlust driven supermaster in his mid 30's


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2012)

Well he is in his mid 30's and he probably has a bloodlust mode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2012)

It's going to be interesting to see where Miu's character growth goes from here on in since now that her father has made an appearence.  Plus, I'm wondering if the mangaka is going to have a few cool down chapters after this arc or if he is going to go directly to the next one.  


Really enjoyed the OVA.  Finally got to see what YOMI looks animated.  

Also, we get some Shigure goodness.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Character growth? Like what exactly


----------



## Ize19 (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe I'm just not remembering if we were already shown/told this, but doesn't it look like Saiga is using both Dou and Sei?  Although it appears to be a much more stable form than the one that Odin and Shou used. Perhaps when it something happened when he was experimenting with this earlier, and it led to his wife's death? I don't know, I'm probably making too much of some shading, but why else would we get the close up? For reference, this is the page I'm talking about: Chapter 70


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2012)

Episode 1 of the OVA is out and Subbed


I Thought It Was Wrong For Me To Live

Was a good ep, seeing as i didnt watch the anime i heard takeda and was like WTF FRANKY

I THOROUGHLY ENJOYED THE ENDING


----------



## kruchy (Mar 23, 2012)

New chapter: 

Chapter 14


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn Sakaki's words confirmed Hongo's defeat. It's over.
The words being "Should have pulled him down to his out turf".


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2012)

Also those 2 new characters in the OVA, they really are new characters right? 
Or have I just blocked out their manga appearance from my memory.

Also I wonder what HSDK Musashi Miyamoto was like. He and Koijiro probably destroyed the Island they fought on.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also those 2 new characters in the OVA, they really are new characters right?
> Or have I just blocked out their manga appearance from my memory.
> 
> Also I wonder what HSDK Musashi Miyamoto was like. He and Koijiro probably destroyed the Island they fought on.



No, those are two new characters introduced along with their ninja companions that stupidly raided the dojo.

Very interesting chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't have expected less than to have building crumble to pieces when there are masters fighting.  Kenichi made an interesting observation between how it felt to watch two killing fist go after each other.  In all honesty, I have a feeling that this fight is probably going to be brutal with the impacts and hits.  Awesome way the chapter ended with Hongo literally going up to Silicardos level to fight him.


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 24, 2012)

second to last panel was wicked


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2012)

Hongo got himself a royal fangirl.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 24, 2012)

Hongo is pretty damn strong.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

As soon as Silcardo grabbed Hongos throat I thought it was over lol.

Great fight so far but I think Silcardo will take it, but Sakakis always on the sidelines if shit gets too real.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 24, 2012)

Hongo has always _looked_ cool, but now we see he truly is


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 24, 2012)

Silcardo lives up to his words though, those after images were amazing, I thought he's just playing dirty by using several masters disguising as himself until Sakaki commented on it. He truly seems on par with Kushinada, maybe even better since he made so many of them.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2012)

Akira Hongo is boss. And he proved it again.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

In terms of Yami, Kushinada and Silcardo seem to be in a tier of their own. Idk about the others such as Akira and that Muay Boran master


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2012)

Well the only comparison of the Appachi's rival is that they are equals. And that years ago a weaker Appachi, could fight a semi-serious Elder.


----------



## haegar (Mar 28, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> And that years ago a weaker Appachi, could fight *briefly entertain* a semi-serious Elder.



slight correction there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2012)

The new chapter was released.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked like Hongo was bidding his time with Silicardo's crazy attacks and retaliated with the basics just as a ploy.  Very interesting strategy by Hongo in trying to lure Silicardo into lowering his own guard so that he could attack with advance moves.  Looks like, though, Silicardo has a move up his sleeve to use in that new stance.  I have a feeling that the guy used that stance when facing the Elder.  Also, it would seem that Hongo is gaining fan-girls as these chapters continue.  He already has the princess swooning over him, now the two lolis have joined in.




It would seem that Kenichi is taking a break from what I read in the last page of the chapter.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

